#ubuntu-br 2011-01-17
<administrador> alguém on line
<sandrossv> ninguem xD
<administrador> como abro arquivos com cadeado propriedade root
<sandrossv> administrador: depende o tipo de arquivo
<sandrossv> sudo <programa que abre o tipo de arquivo> <arquivo>
<deadlock> administrador, http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<Pansy> Olá povo!
<gildomar> hall!!
<idub> ola povo
<gildomar> olá
<idub> hall
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<Pansy> boa noite
<idub> noite povão..
<idub> enfim animou aqui
<idub> mas daqui a pouco eu peço ajdua e rodo mundo sai.. ;(
<sandrossv> se eu puder ajudar..
<idub> como carregar a vga direto no boot
<sandrossv> idub: mudar a resolução ?
<idub> carregar o modiulo dedela
<idub> melhora o desempenho..
<idub> tava aqui procurando o pq meus videos em MPEG-4 fica dando leg no linux sendoq eu no win roda normal.. cheguei ao erro de carregar o modulo dela no kernel durante o boot
<idub> da a sefguinte menssagem/;
<idub> sis620 bus not detected, module not inserted
<sandrossv> e tem esse modulo ?
<idub> isso aidna é um enigma que ja me toirou uim tempo no google
<idub> sandrossv não sei ne,m como procurar ele ou listar
<idub> pelo lspci ele ta la.
<idub> so não carrega
<sandrossv> idub: tenta modprobe <modulo>
<idub> tem como listar todos os modulos?
<sandrossv> modprobe -l
<idub> dar um boot e pegar o nome do modulo exato..
<idub> sandrossv vou verr la mano.. valeu..
<robsonsx> ola
<sandrossv> ola
<robsonsx> alguem programa no mono com c#
<Giverny> porra canal de software livre nego vem perguntar de c#
<guga> uHUheuae
<pqatsi> [17/01-00:14:16] < Giverny> porra canal de software livre nego vem perguntar de c#
<pqatsi> o cara perguntou de mono
<pqatsi> então a pergunta é valida
<pqatsi> agora
<pqatsi> se o cara gosta de dooooorgas, ai n e conosco ne :D
<BiCoBoZ> oi galera...
<BiCoBoZ> bom dia...
<peregrinator_six> dia. :)
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: aew
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, good afternoon sir.
<guga> BiCoBoZ: awee
<pqatsi> sir?
<BiCoBoZ> guga, sussa...
<pqatsi> Milord por favor! :D
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, e ae cara bom...
<BiCoBoZ> gente alguem já jogou RF Online?
<peregrinator_six> BiCoBoZ, :)
<guga> pooo fazia alguns anos que eu não entrava no irc =P
<guga> nostalgia
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, nem por favor e muito menos pago... :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrrss
<BiCoBoZ> alguem ae já jogou RF Online?
<pqatsi> LOL
<guga> BiCoBoZ: nops
<BiCoBoZ> caramba... quere ver se alguem conhece-se um MMORPG parecido com o Rising Force Online...
<BiCoBoZ> assim que tenha raças...
<BiCoBoZ> e que em certos horarios tenha uma guerra para disputar algo no jogo
<guga> certa vez joguei MU Online
<guga> não sei se é parecido
<BiCoBoZ> já joguei Mu
<BiCoBoZ> mas cara quero um MMORPG que tenha o mesmo sitema RxR do RFO
<Giverny> line age
<BiCoBoZ> tu não jogou não sabera doque estou falando...
<BiCoBoZ> Giverny, mas Lineage tem o mesmo sistema de combate de raças do RFo?
<Giverny> sim
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> quantas raças são?
<Giverny> com siegue
<Giverny> tem wow tb
<RMonteiraum> diaaaa
<peregrinator_six> dia.
<guga> dia
<rogerio> pessoal instalei o ubuntu server depois instalei a interface com o comando sudo pat-get install x-window-system gnome-core gdm mas não estou conseguindo instalar o driver de video da placa Gforce 5500
<rogerio> alguem tem alguma ideia de como resolver este problema
<rogerio> pqatsi instalei o ubuntu server depois instalei a interface com o comando sudo pat-get install x-window-system gnome-core gdm mas não estou conseguindo instalar o driver de video da placa Gforce 5500
<pqatsi> affffe
<pqatsi> instala o ubuntu-desktop e pronto
<pqatsi> nao enche de frescura
<pqatsi> p.s: sério
<rogerio> mas ele ficou muito pesado
<rogerio> a instalação ficou boa só preciso descobrir como resolver isto!
<RMonteiraum> "só" rsrs
<RMonteiraum> brincadeira
<RMonteiraum> sabe o q eu to precisando? instalar ubuntu server mas carregar uma VM win no lugar do gnome
<RMonteiraum> alguém sabe como fazer? Usando vbox...
<RMonteiraum> rlz... rsrs
<RMonteiraum> só preciso instalar o x-window-s***?
<RMonteiraum> e rodar colocar a vm pra iniciar no boot?
<BiCoBoZ> RMonteiraum, ae cara...
<RMonteiraum> BiCoBoZ eae
<BiCoBoZ> RMonteiraum, instala um VM e e depois coloca no boot mesmo
<BiCoBoZ> assim como disse
<RMonteiraum> mas se eu colocar só o ubuntu server
<BiCoBoZ> mas o ubuntu server não vem com VM
<RMonteiraum> fala q falta o xwindow
<BiCoBoZ> Humm
<RMonteiraum> será q colocando só ele
<BiCoBoZ> o Ubuntu Server não vem com VM
<RMonteiraum> rola?
<RMonteiraum> t ligado
<RMonteiraum> mó trabalhão... cheio de dependecias pra instalar, mas sei como faz
<BiCoBoZ> ele não vem como VM?
<BiCoBoZ> achava que vinha
<RMonteiraum> o lance, é o q eu falei.... o ubuntu server carregar... e na hora de carregar a interface grafica, no lugar de chamar o gnome, chamar um winxp
<RMonteiraum> vem com o KVM e com o XEN
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> chamar o winxp...
<RMonteiraum> mas tomei mó pau pra instalar e fui pro vbox mesmos
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> oche como assim chamar o winxp?
<RMonteiraum> chamar o xp numa vm oras
<RMonteiraum> o vbox possibilita q se abra uma vm direto do terminal...
<BiCoBoZ> a tá...
<RMonteiraum> mass.... ainda não testei
<BiCoBoZ> entendi...
<BiCoBoZ> tu quer instalar o ubuntu server
<RMonteiraum> to vendo q vou ter q colocar o UBNT SRV numa vm e testar
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<BiCoBoZ> e ai com o vbox tu rodar o windowsxp
<RMonteiraum> ehhh
<BiCoBoZ> mas para que tu quer o ubuntu server
<BiCoBoZ> ?
<RMonteiraum> a história...
<RMonteiraum> o bd em firebird vai rodar no ubuntu
<BiCoBoZ> hummm..
<BiCoBoZ> uai...
<BiCoBoZ> tu quer um sistema leve não é...
<BiCoBoZ> pelo que entendi...
<RMonteiraum> no ubuntu, também vão rodar: 2 vms com win pra rodar um serviço q o fabricante do software ainda não fez o script pra rodar em linux...
<BiCoBoZ> ?
<BiCoBoZ> se for isso...
<RMonteiraum> e ainda vai rodar a vm do cidadão q não quer comprar outro micro pois o seu poweredge T300 com 8gb de ram e 500gb em raid são suficientes para tal
<RMonteiraum> falei com ele... você compra um PE e fica com usura de comprar um terminal thin??
<RMonteiraum> mas fazer o q neh
<RMonteiraum> por isso q ta rico
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<BiCoBoZ> cara então instala o ubuntu minimalcd
<BiCoBoZ> ai depois tu coloca o que vai precisar
<BiCoBoZ> o vbox e firebird
<BiCoBoZ> ai vai ficar leve...
<BiCoBoZ> e coloca um vm de sua preferencia...
<BiCoBoZ> eu uso openbox..
<RMonteiraum> [BiCoBoZ] mas você entendeu? precido do ubuntu com samba, bacula e as 3 vbox
<RMonteiraum> sendo q uma vai abrir direto, como se fosse win
<BiCoBoZ> vixi cara...
<BiCoBoZ> vai dar trabalho isso ae em...
<RMonteiraum> da naum... só tenho q testar numa vm se isos funfa... se é só instalar o x-window e prnto...
<RMonteiraum> se for só isso, blz.... se não for... ai sim, acho q vai dar trabalho...
<BiCoBoZ> acredito que é só instalar....
<BiCoBoZ> que wm tu vai instalar
<BiCoBoZ> ?
<RMonteiraum> [pqatsi] colocar as vms pra iniciar no boot, blz... é só usar Vboxmanage startvm UUID headless pras vms em segundo plano
<BiCoBoZ> x-window?
<RMonteiraum> e startvm UUID (sem argumentos) pra abrir ela na janela do terminal
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<RMonteiraum> opz
<RMonteiraum> resrs
<RMonteiraum> pqatsi mauae
<BiCoBoZ> mas poxa cara...
<pqatsi> uh?
<BiCoBoZ> era bem mais facil comprar um thin
<RMonteiraum> pqatsi msg foi pra você sem querer
<RMonteiraum> BiCoBoZ fala isso com o anderson
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<BiCoBoZ> LoL
<RMonteiraum> gastou 40mil numca cabine pra DJ.... q ficou uma merda
<RMonteiraum> e não quer gastar 600 num thin
<RMonteiraum> vai entender
<BiCoBoZ> tem thin mais barato ainda...
<BiCoBoZ> ^
<RMonteiraum> pr não perder $$$ eu faço o q o cliente manda....
<RMonteiraum> BiCoBoZ nem arrisco
<RMonteiraum> uso os da ncomputing
<RMonteiraum> L230
<BiCoBoZ> quanto ele vai te pagar por isso?
<BiCoBoZ> nunca usei thin...
<RMonteiraum> 1 barão
<RMonteiraum> eh um barão ou 400 pra colocar win2003...
<RMonteiraum> prefiro 1 barão
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<BiCoBoZ> ^^
<BiCoBoZ> e o cara ainda quer uma wm para ele mecher no pc?
<RMonteiraum> e tenho certeza q vou ficar mais tranquilo...
<RMonteiraum> pois eh...
<BiCoBoZ> poxa vida...
<BiCoBoZ> isso vai dar merda
<RMonteiraum> pra falar a verdade... hj, roda o 2003 com 1 vm pra ele...
<RMonteiraum> ele me fala q ta feliz da vida assim e q queria continuar assim
<RMonteiraum> mas eu não quero...
<BiCoBoZ> mas que esse cara faz afinal?
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> o ramo de atividade?
<RMonteiraum> boie
<BiCoBoZ> sim
<RMonteiraum> boite
<RMonteiraum> casa noturna
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<RMonteiraum> a desculpa dele é pra não ocupar espaço
<BiCoBoZ> e para que ele precisa de samba
<RMonteiraum> você não sabe a luta q foi rpa comprar um Dell
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> os caixas precisam gerar relatorios em word pra ele e ele precisa passar dados pros caixas
<RMonteiraum> alem do administrativo
<RMonteiraum> q compartilha dados
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> a tá...
<RMonteiraum> as estaços sao win
<RMonteiraum> por isso
<RMonteiraum> estaçoes*
<BiCoBoZ> ele cuida da administração de casas noturna
<RMonteiraum> noonnnn
<RMonteiraum> ele eh o dono
<RMonteiraum> da casa em questao
<BiCoBoZ> entendi...
<BiCoBoZ> e tu é o cara que faz as coisas acontecerem
<BiCoBoZ> e rala os dedos...
<RMonteiraum> o esculhambado ao invez de usar o note dene, fica amarrando mixaria
<RMonteiraum> ehhhhhh
<BiCoBoZ> lol
<BiCoBoZ> cara eu não compro dell não
<BiCoBoZ> prefiro montar o pc em casa
<RMonteiraum> esculhambado total...
<BiCoBoZ> comprar as peças e já era
<RMonteiraum> BiCoBoZ num fala isso....
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> é outra maquina
<RMonteiraum> te garanto q eh
<BiCoBoZ> LoL
<BiCoBoZ> mas o que muda de um Dell para um Mac e para os outros..
<BiCoBoZ> ?
<RMonteiraum> só os 5 anos de garantia on site, ja valem a pena
<RMonteiraum> por 400 merréis
<BiCoBoZ> Mac tem todo estilo... isso eu sei
<RMonteiraum> esquece... servidor é dell
<BiCoBoZ> ^^
<BiCoBoZ> mas não é...
<BiCoBoZ> que processador é?
<RMonteiraum> pelo menos, pras aplicacoes q trabalho dell atende e excede...
<RMonteiraum> quad xeon Q3333
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> baratinho ele...
<BiCoBoZ> hehe
<RMonteiraum> com controladora Sas raid1
<RMonteiraum> rapá
<RMonteiraum> acredite
<RMonteiraum> barato...
<RMonteiraum> 2980 com frete
<BiCoBoZ> tó querendo comprar um Phenom II x6
<RMonteiraum> com os 5 anos de garantia
<RMonteiraum> no local....
<BiCoBoZ> e 3 hd 5670
<BiCoBoZ> Humm...
<RMonteiraum> a garantia não é a pro-suporte q atende 24x7 não
<RMonteiraum> mas sendo 18x5 atende facil
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<BiCoBoZ> é bem eu não entendo de servidores
<BiCoBoZ> só para games
<BiCoBoZ> ^^
<BiCoBoZ> tu é de onde?
<BiCoBoZ> RMonteiraum, tu és de onde ?
<RMonteiraum> BiCoBoZ pra game eh outra história neh... a MSI tem placas show de bola com 6 pci-ex... da pra zuar facil
<RMonteiraum> de vix -es
<RMonteiraum> BiCoBoZ vou dormir um pokim
<RMonteiraum> amanhã tenho q dar jeito nessa história
<RMonteiraum> hehehe
<RMonteiraum> abraço ae
<BiCoBoZ> RMonteiraum, vai lá... até+ cara
<BiCoBoZ> abraços
<BiCoBoZ> bom dia! hehe
<RMonteiraum> bom dia
<RMonteiraum> hehe
<diablosjp> Bom dia !
<diablosjp> Alguem disponivel no canal?
<itapirados> buenos dias
<liberie> dia/tarde
 * ptl empurra Ursinha
<ptl> Assinale sua cagada favorita: 1.[  ] last | reboot  2.[  ]  rm -rf / home/fulano/dir1  3.[  ] rm /dev/null  4. [   ] echo aaa > /dev/mem  5.[  ] :(){ :|: & };:
<pqatsi> ptl: forkbomb nao e favorito
<pqatsi> ulimit tai pra isso
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> acho que ficaria com o 2
<ptl> você e seus ulimit! :P
<pqatsi> hahahahah
<pqatsi> ptl: nao empurra a Ursinha
<pqatsi> ela é legal po :D
 * ptl empurra a Ursinha novamente só pra contrariar
<ptl> mas então
<ptl> é justamente porque ela é legal
<ptl> que eu a empurra
<ptl> eu não empurro pessoas malas ou ilegais
<ptl> s/a empurra/a empurro/
 * pqatsi empurra a Ursinha também e propoe um bate-cabeça jogando um iron maiden no canal
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com um problema estranho aqui...  Um PC sofreu uma pane por que o dono desligava sempre no botão.  Tive que recuperar o sistema por que ele desligou durante a verificação do disco.
<EduardeCalibal> Tive que fazer o rebuild-tree do reiserfs.
<EduardeCalibal> Venho reparando partes danificadas do sistema mas agora esbarrei com um erro do xorg que faz com que nem o mouse nem o teclado funcionem no modo gráfico.
<ptl> usa o gpm e aí usa o X por cima dele
<ptl> pelo menos aí o X vai usar o driver do gpm
<ptl> só não é trivial fazer isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver os logs antes de fazer mais alterações.
<EduardeCalibal> Por que antes da pena estava operando.
<CassioCosta> depois do apt-get update exibe: W: Erro GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY B6C6326781C0BE11, o que fazer ?
<CassioCosta> depois do apt-get update exibe: W: Erro GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY B6C6326781C0BE11, o que fazer ?
<Paulo_Slackz> Bom dia todos!
<EduardeCalibal> CassioCosta...  Não é bem visto ficar enviando mensagens repetidas...  Apenas tem assinaturas n
<EduardeCalibal> n
<EduardeCalibal> n
<EduardeCalibal> Eita teclado...
<EduardeCalibal> Assinaturas não confirmadas mas não afeta a instalação.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom dia.
<CassioCosta> blz
<vitorlobo>  bom dia ae pessoal
<Paulo_Slackz> vitorlobo: Bom dia
<vitorlobo>  qual comando via terminal que possibilite arrastar um arquivo de texto em cima de um executavel?
<Paulo_Slackz> vitorlobo: mv arquivo.txt /usr/bin/executavel ?
<BiCoBoZ> como assim car arrastar?
<vitorlobo> digo literalmente mesmo
<vitorlobo> pegar um arquivo de texto tipo dat
<vitorlobo> aw.dat
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, :)
<vitorlobo> e arrastar em cima do keygen.exe
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm
<BiCoBoZ> para rodar?
<vitorlobo> isso
<BiCoBoZ> cara o keygen.exe
<BiCoBoZ> roda pelo wine
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: ae =D
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<vitorlobo> bicoboz: é mas...tenho q fazer esse processo
<vitorlobo> =]
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> faz o seguinte cara
<BiCoBoZ> pega esse arquivo dat
<BiCoBoZ> movao para o diretorio que está o wine
<vitorlobo> ja ta la
<vitorlobo> eu fiz uma vez...mas esqueci como q fiz
<vitorlobo> :S
<BiCoBoZ> /home/(usario)/.wine/drive_c/
<BiCoBoZ> está no diretorio wine?
<vitorlobo> ta
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm
<vitorlobo> so q pra rodar, tem q fazer esse processo ae q te falei
<vitorlobo> tem um comando
<vitorlobo> no terminal q faz isso
<BiCoBoZ> então vai em um terminal
<BiCoBoZ> wine C:/aw.dat
<BiCoBoZ> ops errei
<BiCoBoZ> wine C:/keygen.exe
<BiCoBoZ> ai depois tu seleciona o arquivo aw.dat
<BiCoBoZ> foi...
<BiCoBoZ> ai tu seleciona o arquivo aw.dat
<BiCoBoZ> ou então tente assim
<BiCoBoZ> dentro do direitorio do wine onde está teu arquivo
<vitorlobo> aeeeeee
<BiCoBoZ> aw.dat > wine
<vitorlobo> é assim
<vitorlobo> wine awkeygen.exe  aw.dat
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> ele arrasta
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoz: vlw a ajuda ae
<vitorlobo> :)
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, ^
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, de boa...!
<vitorlobo> é tenso depender do wine mas fazer oq
<vitorlobo> é o unico software de windows q uso no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> :P
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, que software tu usa?
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoz: autodesk maya
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, para que serve?
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoz: computação grafica...especificamente 3D
<vitorlobo> mas eu trampo com programação nele
<vitorlobo> apesar de ter aptidão com outras coisas tbm
<vitorlobo> mas o foco atual é programação
<vitorlobo> dai uso ele como interpretador
<vitorlobo> :)
<BiCoBoZ> que tu faz mano?
<BiCoBoZ> trabalha com games?
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: cinema...e games
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: http://vitorlobo.wordpress.com
<vitorlobo> da um look
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm... legal...
<vitorlobo> :)
<BiCoBoZ> estudas onde?
<vitorlobo> eu faço analise de sistemas
<vitorlobo> mas isso ai aprendi sozin O.o
<vitorlobo> na marra
<BiCoBoZ> muito show...
<BiCoBoZ> as vezes penso em fazer um curso para trabalhar em produção de games...
<BiCoBoZ> gostei do teu trabalho...
<BiCoBoZ> deve tar um trampo em
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, mas o que pensas em fazer daqui para frente?
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: to focando em programação 3D....rigging especificamente... em termos leigos, rigging é a estrutura muscular e ósea de um personagem ou objeto
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: é super importante saber programar pra desenvolver isso
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, mas isso é um hobbie por enquanto...
<vitorlobo> dai eu ja desenvolvo scripts pra essa função
<vitorlobo> nao nao
<vitorlobo> é trampo mesmo
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> pela complexidade que exige
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, Hummm... mas tu não faz analise de sistemas?
<vitorlobo> n tem como vc estudar isso pra ser hobbie
<BiCoBoZ> lol
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: no nordeste por exemplo, rigguers só existem 2
<vitorlobo> eu e um cara de recife
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: agora modelador, animador etc......tem uma penca
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<vitorlobo> muita gente
<vitorlobo> compreende?
<BiCoBoZ> sim...
<vitorlobo> eu to estudando oq ninguém quer estudar
<vitorlobo> e isso pra mim é bom
<vitorlobo> pq pagam caro pelo serviç
<BiCoBoZ> concerteza
<vitorlobo> :)
<BiCoBoZ> o mercado de produção grafica está crescendo muito
<BiCoBoZ> demais da conta
<vitorlobo> e tbm
<BiCoBoZ> o mercado que mais cresce de entreterimento é de game
<BiCoBoZ> tá ligado né
<BiCoBoZ> mais que filme
<vitorlobo> vc pode ser modelador, animador etc sem formação q vc trampa muito bem
<BiCoBoZ> games movimenta anualmente mais dinheiro que filme
<vitorlobo> inclusive os melhores não são formados em nada
<vitorlobo> agora programador o buraco é mais em baixo
<vitorlobo> lá fora, tem muita vaga pra programador de gfx CG
<BiCoBoZ> gfx cg?
<vitorlobo> so que essas vagas todas exigem diploma
<vitorlobo> CG = computação grafica, GFX é o mesmo em ingles ..uma sigla q representa tudo o que envolve CG
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: sacou?
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, sim...
<BiCoBoZ> quanto tempo vem estudo isso?
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: uns 8 anos
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: agora só programação tem pouco tempo
<vitorlobo> tem uns
<vitorlobo> 8 meses
<vitorlobo> por ai
<vitorlobo> ;P
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, Hummm... a enveste nisso... é um bom caminho...
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehsobCdpWYY
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, ainda não trabalho com nada... não sei que rumo tomar... comecei a pouco tempo com o linux... agora estou começando a estudar algoritmos... e depois entrarei em linguagens de promação
<vitorlobo> ae um script ja desenvolvi
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, oque me recomendarias?
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzMVnZQHoC0&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL esse fiz recentemente
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: primeiro vc precisa estipular um foco... o que vc quer?
<vitorlobo> vc está estudando isso pra quê?
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, quero saber tudo de computador...
<vitorlobo> isso ainda parece bem abstrato
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, programar... saber como funciona o OS... hackear...
<vitorlobo> pq tudo de computador é muita coisa
<vitorlobo> ninguém sabe tudo de computador
<vitorlobo> ou sabem de cada coisa um pouco, ou viram especialistas na área
<vitorlobo> :P
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, acho que mais a parte de segurança
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: então estude rede
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, mas tambem fico na duvida de fazer algo voltado aos games
<vitorlobo> na linguagem de programação q vc escolheu
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: pra estudar games, vc tem q pesquisar sobre game engine...e começar a estudar na linguagem de programação.........eu recomendaria C++
<vitorlobo> ou C
<vitorlobo> é um caminho
<BiCoBoZ> humm...
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, tu usa python?
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: sim
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: http://pyscript.blogspot.com
<vitorlobo> ;P
<vitorlobo> meu blog de estudo python
<BiCoBoZ> que mais tu usaw
<vitorlobo> que inclusive tenho de dar continuidade
<vitorlobo> BiCoBoZ: so programo em python por enquanto
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> mas qual mais tu já fez uso?
<vitorlobo> nenhuma mais
<vitorlobo> eu n pretendo sair de python até me sentir seguro totalmente nele
<vitorlobo> n consigo passar pra outra linguagem sem antes ter aprendido uma
<vitorlobo> quero explorar ao maximo do python
<vitorlobo> pra depois estudar outra
<vitorlobo> que no caso penso em java..... mas java eu penso mais pelo mercado de trabalho interno q oferece muita vaga pra java
<vitorlobo> só por isso
<BiCoBoZ> vitorlobo, fez alguma faculdade?
<vitorlobo> ainda estou fazendo
<vitorlobo> mas estou no inicio
<vitorlobo> :)
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> qual tua idade?
<vitorlobo> 25
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm
<BiCoBoZ> tenho 19...
<BiCoBoZ> preciso iniciar minha carreira logo
<pqatsi> o.0
<BiCoBoZ> ae... vou nessa até+ abraços
<vitorlobo> pqatsi: bem q a gente poderia conversar se vc estiver com disposição né
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, esse neguinho ai que foi embora tá louco por aprender alguma coisa... :P
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: infelizmente ele ta com uma mentalidade errada sobre aprendizado..... se você deseja aprender algo e não cria um foco e vai atrás disso, nunca vai aprender realmente algo significante
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: uh?
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: foco é quase tudo nessa vida auhahua
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, boa tarde.
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, entendido.
<peregrinator_six> mas que ele quer aprender isso quer... ^^
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: tem como vc pedir pro pqtsi: me desbloquear pq quero conversar com ele?
<pqatsi> [17/01-12:18:00] -!- Irssi: Unignored vitorlobo
<pqatsi> done
<ptl> [17/01-12:23:05] -!- Irssi: Unignored ptl
<pqatsi> ptl: bah, vc nao conta
<pqatsi> :p
<ptl> eu tinha me ignorado pra não ceder às minhas tentações esquizofrênicas e iniciar um flamewar comigo mesmo! :P
<pqatsi> UAHuHAuHAuHAuHauHAuHAuHAuHAuHUA
<pqatsi> ptl: mas como voce matou o coelho que fica ali no canto? #esquisofrenicofeelings
<ptl> quem disse que matei? deixei o bicho sofrer, joguei gás lacrimogêneo no buraco em que ele entrou!
<pqatsi> po
<pqatsi> mas voce continua vendo o coelho!
<pqatsi> seu esquisofrenico!!!!
<pqatsi> ptl: ja viu donnie darko?
<peregrinator_six> http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/inssider-%e2%80%93-informacoes-sobre-as-redes-wireless-no-ubuntu/
<pqatsi> ptl: umas 300g de carne cozida, 2 ovos, arroz e alface
<pqatsi> :D
<RMonteiraum> tardeee
<RMonteiraum> pessoal... nessa madrugada, perguntei sobre como colocar ubuntu server (terminal) com a opcao de carregar uma vm no boot, rodando xp...
<RMonteiraum> ou seja, o ubuntu carregará no modo terminal e na hora de carregar a interface grafica, ele chamará uma Vm feita no VirtualBox, rodando windowsXp
<RMonteiraum> qdo tento rodar a vm no pacote basico ubnt server, me diz q falta o x-org alguma coisa...
<RMonteiraum> alguém sabe como eu posso fazer?
<Yutaka> Nunca limpe cache de disco, coisas estranhas acontece um tempo depois, nao acontece nada de diferente na hora, mas quando sobrecarregar com tarefas o sistema nega :-D
<d70> estou com problemas para por o monitor no ''sleep'' , ele n entra em stand by mais, alguem pode me ajuda?
<d70> *ajudar
<Yutaka> RMonteiraum :-{
<Yutaka> e pensar q eu conversei com vc otubo[AFK] achandod q vc erra uma pessoa :(
 * Yutaka deprimente
<otubo> Yutaka, mas ein?
<Yutaka> ~ursula@201.82.203.171 ~otubo@201.82.203.171
<Yutaka> :-(
<otubo> Yutaka, conversou comigo quando?
<pqatsi> aie
<pqatsi> otubo: calma man, nova no meio. relaxa
<otubo> pqatsi, ta certo
<otubo> de qualquer forma, se precisar ai, só pingar
<otubo> :)
<pqatsi> otubo: o demais
<pqatsi> otubo: ja q vc ta ai
<pqatsi> otubo: parabéns pelas fotos
<pqatsi> curti as pampas
 * pqatsi fica com inveja porque não tem mais equipamento pra fazer fotos boas
<otubo> pqatsi, opa, valeu :) hehe
 * pqatsi fica com saudades da Zenith "Prega o quadro na parede com ela e bate a foto" 12XP
<pqatsi> :D
<otubo> pqatsi, foi tudo bem improvisado, na verdade, a única coisa que era profissional era a câmera e a lente 50mm
<pqatsi> otubo: eu sei
<pqatsi> otubo: mas fotografia tem que ser assim
<pqatsi> as melhores fotos minhas sairam de onde menos esperava tb
<otubo> o resto era abajur, papel sulfite e ventilador :)
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> otubo: outro dia brinquei com a cybershot (minha unica maquina no momento, uma P93)
<liberie> 50mm 1.8 ou 1.4 ?
<pqatsi> so com a maquina no manual, rolou isso: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=225755&l=1394bcfa6e&id=100001352027734
<liberie> pqatsi: bem bluish
<pqatsi> liberie: sim, mas a foto foi batida quase 8h da noite
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> o legal e que joguei a sensibilidade da maquina no talo, ficou bonito, claro, mas com as luzes acesas :D
<pqatsi> btw, tava muito cinza o ceu, mexi no equilibrio de branco :D
<otubo> liberie, 50mm 1.8. Acho que a 1.4 custa mais do que eu ganho no mês.
<liberie> o que seria jogar a sensibilidade
<otubo> liberie, acho que ele quis dizer, automentar o ISO
<liberie> otubo: e lente ai no BR sao caras :( uma 50mm 1.4 nikon aqui com 300CHF voce compra
<pqatsi> liberie: essa maquina parece ter um ajuste de sensibilidade do CCD
<pqatsi> n sei o nome tecnico disso
<pqatsi> otubo: nao
<pqatsi> nao foi iso
<liberie> pqatsi: nao existe isso
<liberie> sorry
<pqatsi> apesar da iso tar em 400
<liberie> o que voce pode ajustar e iso
<pqatsi> EV
<pqatsi> lembrei
<liberie> ajuste ev
<liberie> nao e la grandes coisas em PS
<pqatsi> uh?
<liberie> point and shoot
<liberie> melhor que ajuste ev seria voce aumentar o tempo de exposição
<liberie> da imagem
<liberie> e usar um tripe
<pqatsi> liberie: entao, como disse, a cybershot e limitadissima nisso
<liberie> ou algo que simule um
<pqatsi> e nao tava na mao
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> a maquina ficou no parapeito da janela
<otubo> pqatsi, EV é ajuste automático que a câmera faz que combina ISO, tempo de exposição e abertura.
<otubo> então, de certo modo, você mexeu sim no ISO, mas sem querer :)
<liberie> e nao seria ajuste de sensibilidade
<pqatsi> otubo: nao nao, a iso ela me permite setar "na mao"
<liberie> mas sim de exposiçnao da imagem
<pqatsi> so exposicao e abertura q nao
 * pqatsi assume que se expressou mal
<liberie> exposição
<pqatsi> otubo: sinceramente, nao sei como a sony mexe nesses valores..
<liberie> uso bastante ajuste de ev na minha
<pqatsi> fully experimental
<liberie> pois tenho lentes que nao ficam legal em 0
<liberie> e -1/3
<liberie> em dia de muito sol
<liberie> otubo: nesse caso ele nao mexe no iso
<liberie> mas sim na exposição
<liberie> e velocidade do obturador
<liberie> (que no caso de PS e "virtual"
<liberie> )
<liberie> mas ocasiona bastante ruido se usar um EV positivo
<liberie> (o que parece ISO alto , mas nao e o iso o problema ai)
<liberie> otubo: http://liberie.smugmug.com/Nature/Testando-LX5/14293300_yDyLW#1057424813_xcx7Z-A-LB
<pqatsi> minha foto mais trofeu abacaxi do ano de 2010 foi essa http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=221405&l=98833f76c2&id=100001352027734
<liberie> essa foi com uma Point and Shoot , e a seguinte com uma DSLR
<liberie> http://liberie.smugmug.com/Ferias/Pratos-pelo-Mundo/14388112_8KpTg#1066277098_HFrZw-A-LB
<pqatsi> nunca imaginei que isso iria sair com essa camera
<liberie> fotografar fogos e legal ;)
<pqatsi> liberie: sim!
<pqatsi> e eu fiquei contente que a foto "saiu"
<liberie> mas o melhor e fotografar com tripe
<pqatsi> numa maquininha dessa
<liberie> se voce ver as janelas da para notar que balançou
<liberie> (independente da camera iria ficar assim tb)
<pqatsi> liberie: sim, eu nao tenho tripe
<pqatsi> tento me apoiar em parapeitos como dá
<pqatsi> mas nem sempre fica legal
<liberie> apoia a camera
<pqatsi> sim sim
<pqatsi> mas mesmo assim
<pqatsi> se precisar ajustar 5mm na altura da maquina com as maos, ja elvis
<liberie> na mao qualquer coisa abaixo de 1/60 ja elvis
<liberie> 1/30 se voce TREINAR muito pode sair marromeno
<pqatsi> po, a foto da sobremesa ficou duca
<pqatsi> eh eh
<pqatsi> liberie: isso eu me lembro no tempo da zenith
<pqatsi> que me permitia ajustar isso
<liberie> hoje em dia qualquer canon PS permite
<liberie> com firmware nao da Canon
<pqatsi> liberie: a minha é veia né fio
<liberie> CHDK firmware
<pqatsi> se tiver firmware alternativo pra minha
<pqatsi> eu fico feliz
<liberie> tem para qualquer canon
<liberie> sony nunca vi :(
<pqatsi> http://www.steves-digicams.com/camera-reviews/sony/dsc-p93/sony-dsc-p93-review.html
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> eu sei que n tem, eu ja procurei
<liberie> esse CHDK faz uma simples PS fotografar ate em RAW
<pqatsi> liberie: eu morro de vontade de arrumar minha zenith, tenho saudades de foto em filme
<liberie> fazer time lapse etc...
<liberie> pqatsi: problema de filme hoje e revelar
<liberie> sai sempre caro :(
<pqatsi> nah
<pqatsi> eu n to preocupado
<liberie> aqui na suiça custa apenas 100 doletas
<liberie> um filme de 24 poses
<liberie> :(
<pqatsi> um cliente meu é laboratorio :D
<liberie> cara qual zenith voce tem
<liberie> talvez eu possa arrumar peças
<pqatsi> eu pagava coisa de 5 conto num proimage da fuji
<liberie> tenho amigos fotografos que tem "ferro velho" de cameras de filme
<pqatsi> eu preciso de um parafusinho indecente do seletor de ISO e limpar os fungos da minha lente
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> eu se pudesse MESMO compraria uma k1000
<pqatsi> mas to sem grana pra caralho
<pqatsi> :(
<pqatsi> liberie: Zenith 12XP
<liberie> quer se apaixonar
<liberie> http://www.finepix-x100.com/
<pqatsi> liberie: eu gosto dela, me deu muita felicidade, mas é bem limitadinha com flash
<pqatsi> afff
<liberie> recomendo respirar bem
<liberie> e estar sentado quando ver o site
<liberie> pena que nao esta a venda ainda
 * pqatsi se sente O pobre
<liberie> tira uma foto do parafuso que voce precisa
<liberie> que dou uma olhada se arrumo
<pqatsi> liberie: quando chegar em sao carlos eu mando
<liberie> agora fungo em lente esquece
<pqatsi> o.0
<liberie> mesmo que voce acabe com eles
<liberie> usando uv light
<pqatsi> mesmo com laboratorio n rola de limpar?
<pqatsi> hm
<liberie> a lente ja perdeu coating
<pqatsi> hmmm
<liberie> e nao recomendo NUNCA ter lentes com fungos
<pqatsi> entendi
<liberie> pois passa para outras
<liberie> pelo ar facilmente
<liberie> esses fungos
<pqatsi> liberie: ai, vc me dando motivos pra querer uma camera de baioneta
<pqatsi> essa zenith e um saco porque usa lente de rosca
<pqatsi> pqp
<liberie> tem laboratorio aqui nao aceita NEM a pau lente com fungo
<liberie> por causa disso
<pqatsi> entendi
<pqatsi> liberie: po, mas sera q seus contatos n conseguem uma camera "arrumavel" basica n hein?
<pqatsi> num preco decente
<pqatsi> dependendo do caso acho que ate arrisco
<pqatsi> eu adoro fotografia, mas to mto destreinado
<liberie> http://cgi.ebay.com/ZENIT-12-XP-AND-CANON-T-50-MINT-DEAL-/320641794065?pt=Film_Cameras&hash=item4aa7bd8011
<liberie> sai 70 reau
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> foi o que paguei na minha
<pqatsi> mas pra comprar outra eu compro de baioneta logo ne
<liberie> ZENIT 12 XP e Canon T50
<pqatsi> uma k1000 ou coisa equivalente
<liberie> as pentax sao boas
<liberie> que se voce partir para digital
<liberie> funciona de boa depois as lentes
<pqatsi> nao tenho grana pra elas
<liberie> Nikon nem todas
<pqatsi> ah ta
<liberie> nem canon
<liberie> mas Pentax e quase que universal
<pqatsi> liberie: pentax tem retrocompatibilidade boa entao
<pqatsi> bom saber
<liberie> ja que o VR e no sensor
<liberie> e nao na lente
<liberie> eu gosto de nikon (uso nikon) mas sei que lente antiga nem toda funfa legal
<pqatsi> liberie otubo : http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=196565&l=b98ee7a81c&id=100001352027734
<pqatsi> acho que a qualidade da imagem ta ruim no face
<RMonteiraum> Yutaka heim?
<pqatsi> liberie: xo upar a serie de shots q fiz dessas fotos. me diz o que acha?
<pqatsi> 13mb, 6 shots
<pqatsi> (alias, jpeg me mata de raiva.... :(
<liberie> nao gosto de face ou orkut para fotos
<liberie> pois sempre "mechem" na foto
<pqatsi> liberie: ah, eu usava galelry2
<liberie> gallery2 e legal
<pqatsi> mas e um saco de administrar
<pqatsi> liberie: cara, gallery2 e nginx nao dao certo
<liberie> otima foto
<liberie> da sim
<pqatsi> tanto e q o http://fotos.leleobhz.org ta fora
<liberie> eu tenho rodando
<liberie> mas e um saco o conf ;)
<pqatsi> me diz como ficou seus rewrites pq aqui ta osso
<liberie> assim que chegar em casa te passo
<liberie> to de saida agora
<liberie> falow
<liberie> te amanha povo
<pqatsi> liberie: ok
<pqatsi> liberie: btw
<pqatsi> liberie: www.leleobhz.org/rosas.7z
<pqatsi> daqui uma meia hora ta on ja
<pqatsi> se puder ver, vou deixar la
<pqatsi> (3G e foda)
<liberie> http://liberie.smugmug.com/Nature/Testando-LX5/14293300_yDyLW#1057424975_ybxts-A-LB
<liberie> falow
<liberie> fui
<pqatsi> intel
<pqatsi> beauty pic!
<Stylles> Alguem de Manaus
<Stylles> alguem pra fazer um serviço ai manaus
<Stylles> alguem de Manaus ai
<pqatsi> Stylles: o mais perto q conheco e o Geowany[work] q ta no acre
<pqatsi> se servir
<Geowany[work]> Opa!
<Stylles> pqatsi: hehehe
<Geowany[work]> Alguém citou o nome de Deus em vão aí?
<Stylles> pqatsi:  tem que ser de Manaus
<pqatsi> Stylles: talvez o Geowany[work] conheca alguem
<pqatsi> como disse, acho que daqui do canal, é o mais proximo de vc que ta online
<Geowany[work]> pqatsi: tudo beleza por aí?
<pqatsi> Geowany[work]: cansadinho cara, calor pra caramba
<jonatasnona> Stylles, #ubuntu-br-am
<jonatasnona> Stylles, entra nesse canal
<mateus> pessoal, tentando baixar alguns programas, exemplo vlc, está dando erro 404... alguem esta com o mesmo problema?
<BiCoBoZ> mateus, olá;..
<BiCoBoZ> mateus, oque mais diz o erro?
<Yutaka> muda o repositorio do ubuntu
<Yutaka> tira do br.achive....
<Yutaka> synaptic > repositorios > vai estar Algo relacionado ao brasil, coloca em servidor principal
<mateus> o erro http://paste.pocoo.org/show/322278/
 * Yutaka nao esta com ubuntu agora
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> so mudar o repositorio
<Yutaka> (N) http://br.archive.ubuntu.com
<Yutaka> (Y) http://archive.ubuntu.com
<mateus> blz cara
<mateus> obrigado
<Yutaka> parece coisa do windows >>> http://br.archive.ubuntu.com
<Yutaka> http://br.bill.archive.ubuntu.com :-P
<pqatsi> Yutaka: nao manda o cara la pra fora po
<pqatsi> http://sft.if.usp.br ou http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br
<Yutaka> pqatsi pois é
<pqatsi> sao mirrors extremamente rapidos no pais
<pqatsi> mateus: ---^
<Yutaka> esperei vc colar para pegar
<Yutaka> srsrs
<pqatsi> rs
<pqatsi> na verdade
<Yutaka> pqatsi:~# nunca cai?
<pqatsi> http://sft.if.usp.br ou http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub
<pqatsi> nao
<Yutaka> nao tem pacotes '''
<Yutaka> tudo certinho ne?
<mateus> eu resolvi passando para o servidor principal
<pqatsi> sim senhorita
<pqatsi> mateus: nao va fora do pais pra pegar pacote
<pqatsi> é lento e congestiona a rede
<pqatsi> usa os mirrors brasileiros que é rapido pra todo mundo
<pqatsi> sugiro esses 2
<Yutaka> pqatsi:~# quando sair do pc aki e ligar meu pc vou mudar meu repo :D >:
<pqatsi> inclusive  tem peering com a net
<Yutaka> vlw :)
<adorilson_> Gomex: só que tá na CPBR4
<adorilson_> s/que/quem
<Gomex> adorilson_, opa!
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, agora que resolvi meus demais problemas fiquei com um que pode ser mais simples.  Os dispositivos como o /dev/random são iniciados com permissões apenas para o root, como definir eles como 666?
<EduardeCalibal> Salvo chmod por script na inicialização, claro...
<EduardeCalibal> No momento tenho 3 dispositivos com esse problema,  /dev/random, /dev/urandom e /dev/null.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: udev?
<EduardeCalibal> O que tem ele?
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: /lib/udev/ se nao me engano tem as regras padrao
<pqatsi> ue
<pqatsi> como o que tem ele?
<EduardeCalibal> Eu fiz uma reinstalação limpa dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Com purge antes.
<EduardeCalibal> Achei que deveria ter resolvido eventuais regras com problema...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas vou verificar.
<pqatsi> isso n interessa muito porque o que fica no /etc permanece
<pqatsi> /etc/udev/rules.d/
<pqatsi> take a look
<EduardeCalibal> Como previa, as regras fazem parte do pacote mesmo...
<EduardeCalibal> Nada visivelmente com problema.  Mas pode ter algo que não vi.
<megalinux> kjncdnsf
<megalinux> sjkdvnlkd
<megalinux> losnkv
<megalinux> slvdj
<megalinux> n\olv
<megalinux> nlsnkv
<megalinux> kzlklalçaçam
<EduardeCalibal> Tai uma coisa que não se ve todos os dias...
<megalinux> vdv
<megalinux> v
<megalinux> çv
<megalinux> çvb
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<megalinux> çv
<megalinux> çsdvç
<megalinux> v
<megalinux> çvmk\çv
<megalinux> \çvl
<megalinux> vv\çlv
<megalinux> \çsv
<megalinux> v
<megalinux> \lvm\ç
<megalinux> v
<megalinux> \v
<megalinux> çsvm
<megalinux> \çvm
<megalinux> \vmçlvmç\lvm
<megalinux> \v
<megalinux> \vm
<megalinux> \çvm
<megalinux> \vm\
<megalinux> çvm\çvm
<megalinux> v
<megalinux> \v
<megalinux> \v
<megalinux> \sv
<megalinux> sv
<marvel> megalinux e bot?
<rogerio> é verdade que existe kernel otmizados que melhora a performance do ubuntu?
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<LndGoncalves> ae
<Balduino> pessoal, alguém sabe como converter vídeos para o formato dpg no linux?
<rogerio> Alguém sabe qual o comando para aparecer a temperatura no conky?
<gaaBi> Meninos e meninas boa tarde. Estou tendo problemas, eu esqueci meu superuser e root password. Eu consegui resetar, mas depois o reset eu não consigo mais logar via SSH, somente fisicamente no computador. Alguém tem alguma ideia?
<sasasas> como faz o wget baixar isso /scr/id1fn.asp?anofuv=2009&fase=1&carr=TOT&quest=1 ?
<pqatsi> aspas
<pqatsi> sasasas: wget "http://blablabla.com/scr/id1fn.asp?anofuv=2009&fase=1&carr=TOT&quest=1"
<pqatsi> voce pode ecoar o & tambem
<pqatsi> mas e mais chato
<pqatsi> gaaBi: su -
<pqatsi> nao funciona?
<gaaBi> auhauhahu
<pqatsi> lembrando que o ssh nao permite login direto via ssh como root
<gaaBi> nao consigo nem logar com nenhum usuario
<gaaBi> eu mudei no /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<pqatsi> hm
<gaaBi> ele permit
<gaaBi> permitia
<pqatsi> faz favor pa nois
<gaaBi> até eu perder a senha, o fato é que nenhum usuario tá logando
<pqatsi> oia o /etc/pam.d/sshd e o /var/log/auth.log
<pqatsi> num dos 2 vc acha o problema :D
<gaaBi> péra,tenho que ir lá ><
<pqatsi> (nos 2 na verdade)
<sasasas> tentei baixar assim, mas no lugar onde ele salvou não vi um html pra abrir
<sasasas> só js, css e uns arquivos sem extensão
<pqatsi> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa claro
<pqatsi> ele vai salvar tudo escrotao :D
<pqatsi> sasasas: ai vc usa o -O
<pqatsi> sasasas: wget "http://blablabla.com/scr/id1fn.asp?anofuv=2009&fase=1&carr=TOT&quest=1" -O meuhtmlfofinho.html
<pqatsi> :D
 * pqatsi ama ver o GCC hardened queimando no inferno o processador da maquina: root     27528  1.0  0.0  11480  1204 pts/3    S+   17:05   0:00 /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -fPIC -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -Wno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -fno-builtin -fno-common -DHAVE_STDINT_H -DGX_COLOR_INDEX_TYPE=unsigned long int -O2 -pip
<pqatsi> :D
<gaaBi> entao pqatsi, olhei lah, tem no /etc/pam.d/sshd uma ultima linha e lá informa qual é o arquivo de senha padrao do unix
<gaaBi> alguma chance de ele nao ter dado update nesse arquivo quandro troquei a senha?
<sasasas> o.o nao estou achando onde ele salvou o teste.html agora
<pqatsi> hjahahhaha
<pqatsi> pwd
<pqatsi> vc descobre
<sasasas> botei o caminho completo e agora achei
<johnjohn>  *                                                                    *
<johnjohn>  * coded: assis/xxy exploiter man - / 2011                            *
<johnjohn>  *                                                                    *
<johnjohn>  * X-Chat homepage:                                                   *
<johnjohn>  *  http://www.xchat.org
<sasasas> mas... ele salvou de um jeito totalmente bugado, sem gifs
<johnjohn> alguem ja testou isso?
<johnjohn> /*[ X-Chat[v2.8.*]: socks'() remote buffer overflow exploit. ]        *
<pqatsi> !abuso: [17/01-17:13:14] < johnjohn> /*[ X-Chat[v2.8.*]: socks'() remote buffer overflow exploit. ]        *
<ubottu-br> pqatsi: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> !abuso | [17/01-17:13:14] < johnjohn> /*[ X-Chat[v2.8.*]: socks'() remote buffer overflow exploit. ]        *
<ubottu-br> [17/01-17:13:14] < johnjohn> /*[ X-Chat[v2.8.*]: socks'() remote buffer overflow exploit. ]        *: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<pqatsi> peste
<johnjohn> oxe
<johnjohn> q besta
<pqatsi> johnjohn: leia-se lugar inapropriado pra isso
<sasasas> -r -l 0 agora baixou css e js, mas ele fudeu tudo. Junto css e js tudo no meio do texto
<pqatsi> sasasas: hora de ler o manpage ;)
<sasasas> wget -m -k -K -E http://www.gnu.org/ -o /home/me/weeklog consegui
<sasasas> pra baixar 300 urls, faço uma lista de 300 wget e mando executar?
<l1nu5> como eu abro o nautilus por atalho?
<pqatsi> sasasas: tem uma opcao pra lista
<mbemidio_> Olá a todos. A certificação UCP mudou de nome?
<sasasas> http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/wget.html#Examples nao estou achando onde q muda o local pra salvar
<Giverny> precisa de certificação pra mexer no ubuntu? credo ;o
<mbemidio_> Givemy, estou perguntando porque notei que não existe mais a UCP no site da Canonical    :)
<Giverny> sasasas você quer mudar o lugar que salva arquivos baixados com wget?
<sasasas> sim
<Giverny> com um escape sasasas do próprio bash não funciona?
<pqatsi> Giverny: sem trollage vai ;)
<Giverny> pqatsi trollagem é ter ucp ;T
<Giverny> ponto de vista não é trollagem
<pqatsi> !abuso | [17/01-17:51:18] < Giverny> pqatsi trollagem é ter ucp ;T
<ubottu-br> [17/01-17:51:18] < Giverny> pqatsi trollagem é ter ucp ;T: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<pqatsi> cara, é um canal sobre ubuntu
<pqatsi> tenha um pouquinho de senso plz
<pqatsi> se nao concorda, nao trolle. Se tem evidencias de q e ruim, discuta sem "dizer que é uma bosta"
<Giverny> !abuso <pqatsi> se nao concorda, nao trolle. Se tem evidencias de q e ruim, discuta sem "dizer que é uma bosta"
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'abuso <pqatsi' not found
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> onde tem dizendo que xinguei?
<sasasas> achei, é -P caminho ....
<johnjohn> !abuso pqp esse pqatsi implica com todo mundo
<ubottu-br> johnjohn: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<johnjohn> !abuso | pqp esse pqatsi implica com todo mundo
<ubottu-br> pqp esse pqatsi implica com todo mundo: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<mbemidio_> ainda com relação à UCP ter mudado de nome, pesquisando no site da Canonical, não existem treinamentos presenciais oficiais de Ubuntu http://webapps.ubuntu.com/course_locator/
<mbemidio_> ?
<Giverny> mbemidio_ não
<Ursinha> estou aqui
<Ursinha> johnjohn, que tá pegando?
<mbemidio_> Sim, obrigado Givemy. Prefiro tentar me comunicar sobre isto na lista de discussão do loco team Brasil  :)  Vou sair.
<pqatsi> Ursinha: Thanks for your support ;)
<Heitor> Ola pessoal
<Heitor> alguem utiliza o Rhythmbox para ouvir musicas da net?
<pqatsi> yo
<pqatsi> uso para radios online
<Heitor> Gostaria de saber o link para uma radio
<Heitor> brasileira e que seja boa
<pqatsi> Heitor: www.inconfidencia.com.br
<pqatsi> se gostar de MPB
<pqatsi> (Se escovar um pouco vc pega o link do radio de dentro da pag)
<pqatsi> alias, xo te dar o link pronto pro rhythmbox
<Heitor> pqatsi, eu gosto mais de rock
<Heitor> blz, vlw
<pqatsi> rock so vou ter radio de metal mesmo
<pqatsi> rock tem a kiss
<Heitor> blz
<pqatsi> mas ai n sei o link direto do stream
<Heitor> já ajuda.
<pqatsi> xover se acho
<Heitor> estas radios aqui são muito ruins
<pqatsi> tem a 89 tb
<Giverny> Heitor: http://tinyurl.com/6yl2tlg
<pqatsi> rtfm pra indicacao nao da certo Giverny
<pqatsi> Heitor: http://www.crosshost.com.br/cbs/kiss/listen.pls
<pqatsi> da kiss
<pqatsi> acho que ja da pra colocar direto o link se nao me engano
<pqatsi> em geral eu extraio de dentro do arquivo
<pqatsi> Heitor: http://174.122.252.66:800/kissfm <--- manda adicionar como uma radio online e poe esse link
<pqatsi> acho que assim vai
<Heitor> pois é do outro modo não foi
<pqatsi> Heitor: tenta com esse outro link
<pqatsi> ja volto, comprar uma boobagem lai
<Heitor> blz
<Heitor> vlw
<Giverny> tá errado o link e a porta
<sasasas> aff... agora q complicou, algumas páginas são um javascript q muda a imagem mas não muda o url
<Giverny> desabilita o javascript no browser sasasas
<Heitor> pois é no meou não funfou não
<sasasas> sem js a página não abre mais, fica só o fundo
<Giverny> cara então ai só com malabarismo
<Giverny> javascript roda fora do servidor
<Heitor> Galera tem este
<Heitor> http://www.sky.fm/mp3/tophits.pls.
<Heitor> me parece ser boa
<Heitor> neste site tem uma lista
<Heitor> http://www.sky.fm/
<Giverny> sasasas client side
<updm> existe alguma mágica para compartilhar arquivos entre ubuntu 10.10 e windows 7?
<jonatasnona> updm, samba
<updm> ja instalei o samba
<updm> tentei.. ele ate 've' a rede
<updm> mas fica pedindo senha
<updm> ja setei senha no windows
<updm> o msm acontece do windows para o ubuntu
<Giverny> updm problema apenas de permissão e configuração
<updm> mas ja coloquei permissao total no windows
<updm> na particao q preciso acessar
<updm> ele fica pedindo usuario senha grupo
<updm> coloco td certinho, mas nao vai
<updm> o.O
<Giverny> conf do samba
<Porcks> updm: vc colocou a rede no windows 7 como publica, home, ou trabalho?
<updm> nao setei isso agora, mas qnd coloquei o roteador wireless eu setei como home
<Giverny> erro no smb.conf
<Giverny> mesmo
<updm> hmmm
<updm> onde exatamente?
<Giverny> dificil não tou vendo teu pc daqui
<Porcks> updm: vc ta tentando acessar o linux do windows ou o windows do linux?
<Giverny> se a permissão tá setada como administrador
<Giverny> e tá bem setada no linux
<Giverny> o problema é com certeza a configuração
<Giverny> updm tem algumas smb.conf no vivaolinux.com.br que você pode se baseiar
<Giverny> talvez esse aqui seja o seu problema
<Giverny> updm
<Giverny> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Adicionar-Windows-7-ao-dominio-Samba
<updm> deixa eu ver
<rogerio> quando clico com o botão direito em cima de um arquivo compactado não aparece a opção extrair aqui!
<Porcks> rogerio: qual q extenção do arquivo?
<Giverny> rogerio claro que não isso ai é um linux
<rogerio> extenção rar, zip,7zip, tar
<Porcks> Giverny: calma claro q aparece
<Porcks> rogerio: qual a versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<Giverny> pro rar usa unrar do linux
<rogerio> eu instalei o linux server depois instalei o interface do ubuntu minima eu acho que é por isso!
<ikam> Boa noite a todos
<Giverny> resto um tar -extensõesvf arquivo.extensões resolve
<Porcks> rogerio: instala o file-roller
<Giverny> qualquer dúvida tar --help em um terminal
<Porcks> rogerio: e o pacote ubuntu-desktop
<Giverny> Porcks não pode ter medo da linha de comando
<Porcks> Giverny: mas ele pergunto na interface pq num ta aparecendo não como ele faz pra descompactar
<ikam> eu estou tentanto imprimir pelo samba, mas apenas recebo erros, estou usando o ubuntu 10.10
<Giverny> Porcks então ensina ele a usar a linha de comando
<Giverny> bem melhor
<Giverny> ikam que tipo de erro?
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<rogerio> eu instalei o file-roller, a interface que instalei no ubuntu server foi com este comando  sudo apt-get install x-window-system gnome-core gdm
<ikam> coloquei os erros em http://paste.ubuntu.com/555207
<Porcks> rogerio agora instala o ubuntu-desktop ai ele completa  a instalação do desktop e fica quase igual ao ubuntu
<Giverny> ikam problema na configuração do samba mesmo
<rogerio> é que meu pc é fraco  e esta tudo certo só não consigo achar o descompactador que ja vem no ubuntu normal?
<Giverny> ikam tu deixou coisas erradas ai ele tá exibindo parâmetros desconhecidos
<ikam> Giverny, o smb.conf está praticamente no default, só alterei o workgroup
<Porcks> ikam: execute no terminal: testparm
<ikam> vou ver agora, um momento
<Giverny> ikam se tu alterou o workgroup não tá mais no default
<Porcks> rogerio: instale o nautilus libnautilus-extension1
<rogerio> ja esta instalado
<rogerio> consegui fazer o mais dificil, agora não consigo descobrir isto
<ikam> Porcks, fiz o teste, vc pode ver o resultado em http://paste.ubuntu.com/555211  ?
<updm> caralho, tanta tecnologia e é mais complicado compartilhar arquivos entre ubuntu e windows 7
<updm> doq compilar o kernel
<updm> ja segui mais de 09113280912 tutoriais
<updm> e nada
<updm> =\ pqp
<Porcks> procura ai no google samba com windows 7 tem um macete no registro do windows 7 q vc ativa e ele se comporta como o xp na rede vc ativa u uso do protocolo de autenticação do xp versão 1.0 pois o windows 7 so vem com a versão 1.0 instalada procura no google samba e windows vista q vc vai achar alguma coisa
<Porcks> windows 7 versão 2.0
<Porcks> ikam: vc cadastrou algum usuario ai no samba?
<ikam> Porcks, sim  cadastrei
<Porcks> vc esta logando com esse usuario do windows?
<ikam> smbpasswd -a nomeusuario...isso?
<Porcks> é
<Porcks> updm: http://www.babooforum.com.br/forum/index.php?/topic/704580-windows-7-x-samba/
<Porcks> updm: achei aqui a bagaça do registro
<ikam> Porcks, veja que estes erros são no 10.10, já não acontecem os mesmos pelo 9.10
<Porcks> ikam:  no 9.10 funciona?
<ikam> Porcks, sim
<updm> eh eu fiz
<updm> mas nao deu nao
<Porcks> e como estava o arquivo no 9.10
<Porcks> updm: vc criou a chave?
<updm> sim
<updm> reiniciei, mas continuo insistindo em pedir senha e usuario
<updm> ao acessar do ubuntu pro windows 7
<Porcks> updm: http://technet.microsoft.com/pt-br/library/ee681622%28WS.10%29.aspx
<updm> dword eh pra 32bits neh?
<Porcks> updm: cara acho q tanto faz
<Porcks> updm: é coisa do windows todos tem
<updm> tenso viu =/
<Porcks> ikam: vc tem o arquivo q vc usava no 9.10?
<Porcks> updm: rsrsr
<d70> Porcks,  eu não sei em que "pé" vc esta, mas eu resolvi isso, usando o mesmo user e pass no ubuntu e no win7 ,
<Porcks> d70: é o updm que ta com problemas
<d70> Porcks, rsrsrs, okays, então updm , é isso
<updm> d70, hmmmmmmmm
<Porcks> d70: ele tenta acessar do ubuntu pro win7 e pede senha
<updm> isso
<updm> o meu problema é esse
<updm> ao acessar uma particao, arquivo
<updm> do ubuntu 10.10 64bits
<updm> para o windows 7 64bits
<updm> ele pede senha e user
<updm> coloco exatamente a q configurei no windows
<updm> e nada
<updm> era esse seu problema?
<d70> hum... eu ja consigo o contrario, do win7 para o ubuntu, nunca tentei da outra maneira.
<d70> não
<updm> do win7 pro ubuntu msm coisa
<updm> no win7 nao uso senha pra entrar
<updm> isso nao tem relacao neh
<ikam> Porcks, Na 9.10  aparentemente não tem erros, mas tb não imprimi, se vc puder ver http://paste.ubuntu.com/555218
<updm> ?
<d70> define uma senha para ele.
<updm> vou tentar
<d70> só consegui com senha definida, vc pode definir uma senha para ele no w7, e ainda entrar sem q ele peça a senha
<Porcks> updm: o usuario do ubuntu é o mesmo logado no windows?
<updm> nao
<Porcks> ikam: do linux vc imprime?
<ikam> Porcks, localmente imprimi normalmente
<Porcks> ikam vamos começar por partes esses erros q ele esta mostrando com a palavra parameters são parametros q estão errados no aquivo smb.conf
<updm> nem criando
<updm> um usuario novo
<updm> com msm login/senha do ubuntu vai
<updm> pqp viu
<updm> ;\\\\
<ikam> Porcks, ok e o que vc acha que pod estar errado ou causando estes erros e a não impressão?
<Porcks> ikam: bom primeiro comente todas as linhas abaixo de server string até a linha [printers]
<Porcks> ikam não comente a linha [printers]
<Porcks> updm: vc viu se esse usuario q esta criando no 7 tem as permições de administrador?
<updm> criei ele como administrador
<ikam> Porcks, Obrigado pela tua atenção, mas vou refazer a rede do zero e ver o que acontece
<Porcks> ikam: pera ai q to mandando o smb.conf
<Porcks> ikam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555229/
<Porcks> ikam: repara nas duas linhas na seção home e nas linhas da seção printers
<ikam> Porcks, coloquei os parametros que vc me mandou, mas ainda nada de imprimir....
<Porcks> ikam ela esta instlada corretamente no windows?
<Porcks> ikam: ela aparece quando vc acessa o servidor pelos locais de rede?
<ikam> Porcks, sim está instalada corretamente e tb aparece corretamente na rede... bom te agradeço mais uma vez mais vou refazer do zero.
<updm> Porcks,
<updm> usa conky?
<updm> rodei o conky aqui, mas o fdp ta aparecendo em cima dos programas
<updm> firefox, aptana, netbeans
<updm> o.O
<updm> ps: conf. para rodar ao iniciar, porem se eu killar ele e rodar de novo
<updm> fica normal
<updm> escroto não?
<sandrossv> updm: no conf do conky, ve se tem own_window_type
<sandrossv> e own_window_hints
<updm> own_window_type override
<Porcks> updm: não uso não em foi mal a demora tava meio ocupado
<updm> own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager
<sandrossv> updm: troca override pro desktop
<updm> hmmmmmm
<sandrossv> por*
<updm> nice ;PPP
<updm> valeu sandrossv
<sandrossv> :)
<sandrossv> pesquisa q fiz no google: 'conky on top'
<updm> na verdade fui preg
<updm> nem pesquisei
<updm> perguntei direto
<updm> ;x
<sandrossv> ok
<updm> tem algum player que le swf no ubuntu?
<updm> no google dizem para usar vlc
<sandrossv> acho q mplayer le
<updm> mas nao deu
<updm> hmm
<updm> aptitude install mplayer?
<sandrossv> provavelmente vc ja tem
<updm> ja..
<updm> hehehe
<updm> deixa-me ver
<Barna> updm, vc instalou o codec p/ ler esse arquivo?
<updm> sandrossv, eh o 'reprodutor de filmes' padrao neh?
<updm> nao Barna
<Barna> to com problemas num note (acer) com placa de wireless Broadcom BCM4312! ele fica conectado, mas seu eu paro de navegar a navegacao trava!
<Barna> updm, vou buscar o link! nao to no meu pc!
<updm> Barna, eu tive um problema parecido
<updm> no debian
<updm> ai eu atualizei o kernel
<updm> e ficou sussa
<updm> placa era realtek
<Barna> acabei de atualizar o pc! e continua com esse problema!
<Barna> usando ubuntu 10.04!
<updm> ;\
<sandrossv> updm: eu uso ele pelo terminal
<Barna> sera q pode ser problemas com o driver da broadcom?
<updm> so no ubuntu?
<sandrossv> updm: deve ter o smplayer ou gnome-mplayer, são as melhores GUIs pra ele
<updm> usei o search do aptitude
<updm> achei uma lib
<updm> libswfdec-dev
<updm> deve ser o codec
<updm> pra swf neh
<sandrossv> testa antes de instalar
<sandrossv> por nada nem precisa
<updm> com gnome-mplayer? smplayer?
<updm> nao tem instalado
<updm> terei q instala-los
<sandrossv> updm: sabe usar o terminal ?
<updm> aham
<updm> tentei ver aq
<sandrossv> mplat
<updm> mas nem rolou
<sandrossv> mplayer arquivo.swf
<Ricardo__> vai de gnome mplayer
<Ricardo__> é o melhor
<sandrossv> qual o erro ?
<sandrossv> updm: pq não rolou? algum erro ?
<updm> libswfdec-dev
<updm> ops
<updm> Playing text.swf.
<updm> libavformat file format detected.
<updm> [swf @ 0x2991680]Compressed SWF format not supported
<Barna> updm, aki tem uma wiki, ele colocar todos do codec nessecarios p/ tudo no seu ubuntu!
<marciogm> instalei ubuntu em um STi is 1412, mais estou tento problemas para conectar no wifi... ele não conecta.. alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<Barna> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UbuntuPerfeito
<updm> legal Barna, valeu
<Barna> d nada!
<Barna> marciogm, vc sabe qual o chipset da sua placa wireless?
<Barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<marciogm> Barna: como vejo, lspci?
<sandrossv> lol
<sandrossv> marciogm: sim
<marciogm> Barna, sandossv: aqui tem o : Realtel RTL8111/8168B
<marciogm> Realtek*
<updm> nada sandrossv
<updm> peguei ate um tal de gnash swf
<updm> mas ele abre, e fecha..
<omelete> pede pra abir pelo navegador
<sandrossv> omelete: boa
<sandrossv> updm: tenta o q o omelete falou
<updm> the adobe flash player plugin has crashed. No report available. Reload the page to try again.
<updm> o.o
<sandrossv> f5
<updm> google chromium tbm nao rolo
<updm> nem rolo com f5
<updm> uha1hu9a19a1hu1
<sandrossv> updm: é um video ?
<sandrossv> tipo aqueles q baixa do youtube ?
<Barna> marciogm, kra, eu to tentando resolver o problema de 1 wireless aki tb!
<Barna> marciogm, da uma pesquisada no google sobre essa sua placa! ja ja eu tento te ajudar na pesquisa!
<sandrossv> updm: ja tentou o vlc ?
<updm> nao.. eh um curso... no windows ta sussa
<updm> sim
<omelete> eu tinha umas video aulas aqui e abri com o vlc
<marciogm> Barna: estou procurando, beleza cara.. obrigado pela ajuda
<godo> eu sou <>_<>
<updm> eh eu tbm omelete
<updm> mas essa nao ta rolando
<virtu> e ai cambada
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-18
<samuel_mesq> ajuda aki !!!!!
<udk> assim fica dificil :)
<samuel_mesq> É que meu monitor tava escuro entao fui apertar umas teclas para voltar
<samuel_mesq> e quando ligou os botoes de controle {X _ [] ) estavam do lado direito e nao o esquerdo
<sandrossv> samuel_mesq: vc deve ter trocado o tema
<sandrossv> samuel_mesq: o q vc estava fazendo antes da tela ficar escura ?
<samuel_mesq> eu deixei baixando um negocio e desliguei o monitor
<samuel_mesq> quando ligou ficou esscuro
<samuel_mesq> ai tentei apertar uns botoes mover o mouse
<udk> samuel_mesq: vulga protecao de tela
<samuel_mesq> kkk nao acho que o monitor ta velho mesmo
<udk> ou o dono
<samuel_mesq> kkk
<samuel_mesq> quero eles de volta no lado esquerdo
<sandrossv> samuel_mesq: acho q eh soh troca o tema
<samuel_mesq> vou tentar
<samuel_mesq> nao eles continuam do lado direito
<sandrossv> guenta ae
<samuel_mesq> achei algo aki
<samuel_mesq> so ensina passar pro lado direita nao ensina voltar =/
<sandrossv> samuel_mesq: então faz o inverso da dica
<sandrossv> xD
<samuel_mesq> ja fiz ele nao volta pro lado esquerdo
<samuel_mesq> so muda a sequencia dos botoes
<samuel_mesq> quero saber como troquei
<samuel_mesq> apenas apertando letras
<sandrossv> poe : no lado direito
<sandrossv> samuel_mesq: aqui deu certo
<samuel_mesq> kkk voltou
<samuel_mesq> nem vi como
<sandrossv> q bom
<samuel_mesq> nem vi como mas blz
<samuel_mesq> flw vlw pela atencao
<samuel_mesq> sandrossv: voltei so pra explicar como funcionar
<samuel_mesq> vai la no gconf-editor, metacity, general ai tem a opção button_layout
<samuel_mesq> so coloca isso e volta ao normal close,minimize,maximize:menu
<samuel_mesq> sandrossv: simples assim
<samuel_mesq> agora falta resolver o problema do video travando
<rmonteiraum> noite
<peregrinator_six> noite.
<Rubem> Boa noite.
<Heitor> noite
<sandrossv> noite
<udk> dia
<Heitor> Alguem pode me informar uma gerenciador de partição para o linux?
<sandrossv> gparted ?
<Heitor> vlw
<Heitor> obrigado
<Heitor> estava tentando lembrar o nome dele.. hehehe
<xGrind> boa noite
<xGrind> como faço pra atualizar um ambiente de trabalho?
<Yutaka> xGrind pegando o repositorio?
<Yutaka> kde ppa://kubuntu/beta
<Yutaka> exemplo
<Yutaka> :P
<xGrind> Yutaka; eu uso xubuntu. queria atualizar pro xfce 4.8
<udk> xGrind: contrata novos profissionais, pinta as paredes, troca os computadores e telefones
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> xGrind:~# ubuntu 10.10 certo?
<xGrind> e'
<xGrind> xubuntu 10.10
<johnjohn> senhas assim $1$kneXuj0D$Djv9RsvKa.K79HTT/knEG1
<johnjohn> sao em q?
<johnjohn> :S
<Yutaka> md5?
<johnjohn> nao em
<johnjohn> :S
<Yutaka> xGrind:~# naum achei mas 'Join us in #xubuntu-devel on irc.freenode.net'
<Yutaka> ou
<xGrind> Yutaka; vlw ;D
<Yutaka> #xubuntu on irc.freenode.net
<_Deko_> et
<Yutaka> tenta la
<Yutaka> e se achar me passa :P
<xGrind> fmz \o
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> xGrind:~# eai alguma novidade do repositorrio?
<Yutaka> xubuntu/beta?
<xGrind> Yutaka; nada ;/
<Yutaka> volto ja rumo ao linux
<Yutaka> :)
<idub> boanoite galera
<Yutaka> boa noite idd
<Yutaka> idub,
<idub> boa noite Yutaka
<Yutaka> xGrind, nao tem repositorio ainda
<sandrossv> xGrind: instala na mão xD
<Yutaka> XDD
<Yutaka> ele ja foi compilar :-P
<Yutaka> xfce4 - 4.6.1.3
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> https://launchpad.net/~alexx2000/+archive/xfce
<Yutaka> XD
<sandrossv> no arch ja é o 4.8
<sandrossv> porem o repositorio da ufsc não atualizo ainda =X
<sandrossv> ó
<sandrossv> atualizo
<sandrossv> :P
<Yutaka> :-P
<Yutaka> parece q tudo vem no arch primeiro :(
<xGrind> xubuntu só vai atualizar pro 4.8 em abril
<xGrind> ;/
<Yutaka> ;/
<sandrossv> rolling release :)
<Yutaka> xGrind, vamos para o archlinux?
<xGrind> Yutaka; \o
<rmonteiraum> noite denovo
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, bom dia menino.
<sandrossv> noite
<rmonteiraum> peregrinator_six tenho 1 pc Xp forçcando eleição com o samba.. sabe como desativo?
<rmonteiraum> alguém mais?
<rmonteiraum> queria saber, o q tem a ver eleição com carnaval lol rsrs
<peregrinator_six> nops, sou fracasso em redes... Sorry.
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; \o
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, http://meupinguim.com/arch-linux-analise-sistema/
<rmonteiraum> q loucura... a cada 10 minutos tem uma eleição onde uma mauqina Xp vence e depois é desbancada pelo Samba q tá com oslevel em 254
<rmonteiraum> vai entender
<xGrind> arch usa slackware?
<rmonteiraum> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<sandrossv> xGrind: am?!
<xGrind> archlinux e' baseado em q?
<sandrossv> xGrind: arch não é baseada em nenhuma distro
<rmonteiraum> alguém ajudaeeeeeeeeee   http://paste.ubuntu.com/555289/
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, não fala burrice rapaz... :S
<xGrind> kk
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, preguiça disgraçada... http://www.archlinux-br.org/
<xGrind> ja to nele
<Yutaka> sandrossv duvida
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, é só ler então, não é uma atitude muito dificil, mesmo pra vc... :p
<Yutaka> http://archlinux.c3sl.ufpr.br/iso/2010.05/ <<< baixar qual  o core dual.iso?
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, #archlinux-br
<sandrossv> Yutaka: tu tem net rapida ?
<Yutaka> nao
<Yutaka> depende
<Yutaka> :Dd
<Yutaka> tenho sim agora
<Yutaka> O.o
<sandrossv> baixa netinstall
<sandrossv> ai ele baixa os ultimos pacotes
<xGrind> to instalando o debian lxde
<peregrinator_six> xiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<peregrinator_six> :P
<sandrossv> mas se vc quiser ajuda com arch vai la no #archlinux-br
<Yutaka> archlinux-2010.05-netinstall-dual.iso?
<Yutaka> so quero so saber qual baixar :P
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, eita cachaça, não para em...?! :P
<sandrossv> aaahhh
<sandrossv> viajei
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrrs
<Yutaka> rsrsrs
<sandrossv> se teu pc suporta 64bit baixa o x86_64
<Yutaka> sim suporta mas 86 :P
<Yutaka> baixar esse ai mesmo?
<sandrossv> Sim
<Yutaka> blz :D
<Yutaka> obrigada
<sandrossv> netinstall-x86_64
<sandrossv> #archlinux-br
<Yutaka> vou pegar os dois, o de 659mb XD :P
<Yutaka> sandrossv, que nada :D depois me viro :P
<Yutaka> :-( 600k/s
<Yutaka> O.o o instalador dele foi usado o dialog :P
<xGrind> Yutaka é mulher?
<Yutaka> xGrind Patricia
<sandrossv> Yutaka: termino de instala ja ?
<Yutaka> sandrossv, nao nao
<Yutaka> estou lendo, aprendendo sobre instalar ele essas coisas :D
<Yutaka> xGrind vamos instalar? :(
<xGrind> Yutaka; nem baixei. sera q é mais leve ? ;x
<Yutaka> se é mais leve eu nao sei mas o pacman é menor q apt-get install
<Yutaka> :P
<sandrossv> xGrind: no inicoi vc tem apenas alguns ttys
<sandrossv> inicio*
<sandrossv> vc vai ter q instalar tudo
<sandrossv> mas o pacman ajuda bastante
<sandrossv> xGrind: depois q eu instalei arch aqui, eu nunca mais usei outra distro
<sandrossv> faz uns 2 anos
<xGrind> sandrossv; mas é facil de usar como ubuntu?
<sandrossv> mais facil
<sandrossv> eu acho
<sandrossv> xD
<Yutaka> xGrind, http://giofilth.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/65/
<rmonteiraum> samba maldito
<rmonteiraum> perdendo eleiçao pro Xp
<rmonteiraum> maldito
<Yutaka> sandrossv preparada para instalar
<Yutaka> 1° mv claro
<Yutaka> srrssr
<sandrossv> :)
<gilberto> boa noite, alguem pode me ajudar a instalar um aplicativo exe pelo wine
<gilberto> ?
<sandrossv> gilberto: wine arquivo.exe
<gilberto> no wine tem algumas opçoes mas nao essa exibindo o arquivo exe
<gilberto> tem o navegador do wine
<gilberto> tem desinstalar programas do wine
<gilberto> configuraar
<gilberto> salvei o exe do msn 2009...agora como faço pra instalar pelo wine?
<sandrossv> gilberto: coloca ele na pasta .wine/drive_c
<sandrossv> gilberto: depois abre o explorer do wine
<sandrossv> abre o c:
<sandrossv> e instala
<sandrossv> gilberto: mas é melhor vc usar um cliente nativo
<gilberto> consegui
<sandrossv> amsn, pidgin, kopete, empathy
<gilberto> :)
<sandrossv> tem mais
<gilberto> obrigado
<sandrossv> nada
<gilberto> fiz asim
<gilberto> abri o desinstalar aplicativos wine
<gilberto> cliquei ali..abriu uma janela e tinha uma opçao la dentro...instalar aplicativos..
<gilberto> cliquei ali..naveguei ate a pasta onde estava o exe
<gilberto> e pronto...comecou a instalar
<gilberto> mesmo assim muito obrigado pela forca
<sandrossv> ok
<kridder> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<sandrossv> Yutaka: iai ?
<Yutaka> preparando backup
<tkcientista> galera
<Yutaka> 1 dia restante para terminar o backup :S
<tkcientista> socco me ajudem!
<tkcientista> Exclui as particoes linux pelo windows e matei o grub
<tkcientista> o qu eu faço?
<Yutaka> instalar d novo?
<tkcientista> mas isso foi no net
<tkcientista> book
<tkcientista> e as imagens
<tkcientista> estavam todoas nele
<tkcientista> agora fica grub rescue
<tkcientista> posso instalar um super grup
<tkcientista> no pendrive
<tkcientista> ou recuperar pelo cd de instalação do windows?
<Yutaka> vc excluiu as partições
<Yutaka> ou seja ja se foi
<tkcientista> exclui apenas as partições do ubuntu
<tkcientista> entende
<tkcientista> tenho o windows instalado
<Yutaka> entra pelo livepen do ubuntu e transfere
<Yutaka> hiiii
<tkcientista> é no netbook
<tkcientista> amigo
<Yutaka> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<tkcientista> mensagem de erro GRUB RESCUE
<tkcientista> e o comando fdisk
<tkcientista> nao concerta?
<tkcientista> tudo isso porque queria excluir pra instalar o suse
<tkcientista> qual comando pra concertar a mbr pelo windows
<tkcientista> alguem pode me dizer
<tkcientista> fdisk/mbr
<tkcientista> ?
<tkcientista> estou na tela do consolde de recuperação do windows
<Yutaka> fixboot C:
<tkcientista> help?
<Yutaka> fixmbr
<tkcientista> esse comando faz o que?
<tkcientista> hum
<Yutaka> mas repare aki é sobre apenas ubuntu
<tkcientista> vou testar
<tkcientista> sim
<tkcientista> mas eu sou um usuario novato linux
<tkcientista> e preciso dos dois sistemas
<Yutaka> tem canal proprio para cada pergunta
<tkcientista> entendo
<Yutaka> nao esquece do
<tkcientista> aqui fui incentivado a usar o windows
<Yutaka> bootcfg /rebuild
<Yutaka> O.o
 * Yutaka dide
 * Yutaka die
<tkcientista> quer dizer o ubunut
<tkcientista> gaygayhuh
<tkcientista> ubuntu
<tkcientista> legal quando entra
<tkcientista> no console de recuperação
<tkcientista> trava
<tkcientista> tipo...
<Yutaka> srsr
<tkcientista> tens como me explicar como posso usar o supergrub apartir de um pen drive?
<tkcientista> baixo
<tkcientista> o supergrub
<tkcientista> mas quando vou concertar o grub
<tkcientista> ele dá erro de file not found
<Yutaka> nao sei muito sobre o grub nao, conheço bastante o lilo
<tkcientista> pow
<tkcientista> posso concertar a mbr
<tkcientista> pelo dos?
<Yutaka> esta trollando nao ne?
<Yutaka> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/SuperGRUB-Perdeu-a-MBR-Recuperea-com-este-programa/
<tkcientista> não amigo
<tkcientista> é desespero mesmo
<Yutaka> http://forum.wmonline.com.br/topic/204491-tutorial-como-restaurar-o-boot-do-windows-xp/
<Yutaka> tkcientista, mantenha a calma rapaz :/
<tkcientista> é porque
<tkcientista> é porque fiz no netbook da minha mulhee
<tkcientista> é ela me mata
<tkcientista> 1, porque ela adorou o ubuntu
<tkcientista> 2
<tkcientista> porque eu nao estou iniciando o windows
<tkcientista> que ela usa o lightroom
<tkcientista> eu fiz maior propaganda do suse
<tkcientista> hauhua
<tkcientista> e dei bug no sistema
<Yutaka> maria da penha vai te protege
<Yutaka> joga culpa no sistema
<tkcientista> nao pow
<tkcientista> Seu condenar o sistema
<tkcientista> ja era
<tkcientista> nunca mais ovu poder usar em casa
<tkcientista> hehehe
<Yutaka> veja os dois sites ali, um usando pelo windows e o outro pelo linux
<tkcientista> tenho um linux de texto instalado em um pendrive
<tkcientista> pode ser posssivel
<Yutaka> desse modo vc vai acabar detonando mais ainda, acalma ue
<Yutaka> a vida é bela
<tkcientista> não, é sério
<tkcientista> ainda nao vi como vou recuperar
<tkcientista> sem perder
<tkcientista> meu windows
<tkcientista> pow
<tkcientista> tipo..
<tkcientista> Estou em um notebook
<tkcientista> e nao tenho drive de cd
<tkcientista> externo
<sandrossv> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<tkcientista> está é causa do meu desespero
<tkcientista> .
<sandrossv> pen-drive
<Yutaka> tenho windows dentro de um pendrive
<sandrossv> meljor é não ter xD
<Yutaka> hires boot
<sandrossv> melhor*
<Yutaka> srsr
<tkcientista> hirex boot?
<Yutaka> away
<Yutaka> vou dormir bjos
<tkcientista> hires boot?
<tkcientista> pow
<peregrinator_six> micro$oft autorizou... 0o
<tkcientista> consegui abrir o windows
<tkcientista> fazendo um live windows
<tkcientista> xp
<tkcientista> agora to fazendo um live opensuse
<tkcientista> pra instalar
<tkcientista> Boa madrugada, alguem pode me respoder uma pergunta??
<tkcientista> O que é o dualboot?
<_DS2_Minina_> Novamente usando o Ubuntu =D
<tkcientista> eu vou reinstalar o ubuntu
<tkcientista> se nao minha mbr
<tkcientista> ja eura!
<_DS2_Minina_> rs
<tkcientista> eu nao inventei
<tkcientista> de instalar
<tkcientista> um opensuse
<tkcientista> agora a noite
<tkcientista> umas 22hs
<tkcientista> ai fui no gerenciador de disco do windows
<tkcientista> e deletei as particoes do linux
<tkcientista> ja era
<tkcientista> o windows noa iniciava e ne tinha mais como entrar no sistema
<tkcientista> a dor de cabeça que a facilidade que o linux nos dá me faz ficar acordado até agora
<tkcientista> O linux é uma graça
<tkcientista> apesar de toda boa propaganda sobre ele
<tkcientista> ele sempre deixa um na mao não
<tkcientista> _DS2_Minina_ Já ficou alguma vez na mao por causa do linux?
<rickwap> bom dia a todos
<Daekdroom> Alguém notou que existem pacotes faltando nos repositórios brasileiros do maverick?
<rickwap> #sourcebrasil
<brunodisk> Bom dia
<brunodisk> queria discultir uma solução por ataques DDos, estou sendo atacado diáriamente no meu servidor dedicado, e a empresa não tem prevensão a esse tipo de ataque.
<liberie> bem prevenção e meio complicado nesses casos
<liberie> depende de muitas coisas
<brunodisk> liberie, sim, mais estou sendo muito prejudicado, ontem mesmo veio um ataquem muito grande, a ponto de parar 100% meu server, isso pq eu tenho 4mb full de internet.
<liberie> pois
<liberie> converse com seu provedor/isp/datacenter
<instalatingfaile> afff o canaldo arch é uma coisa :/
<liberie> para tentar bloquear ataques no border router deles
<instalatingfaile> canal
<instalatingfaile> alguem ai usa archlinux?
<instalatingfaile> johnjohn: esta ai?
<liberie> instalatingfaile: uso em algumas maquinas de teste
<liberie> mas o canal aqui nao e de arch linux
<instalatingfaile> liberie: estou com problemas de mirror time out, podemos pvt?
<liberie> seleciona outro ue
<brunodisk> liberie, sim, já pedi isso, é impressionante como essas empresas são vulneráveis, meu dedicado está aqui: http://www.datacorpore.com.br/, o serviço deles é muito bom, são atenciosos, só que eu estou sobfrendo com esses ataques e eles não tem solução para iso.
<instalatingfaile> nao sei para q tem aquele canal Cannot send to channel: #archlinux-br
<instalatingfaile> ja escolhi varios
<liberie> pelo visto estas banido de la
<instalatingfaile> nao
<liberie> brunodisk: DDOS hoje e uma praga bastante comum na net
<instalatingfaile> nunca entrei la
<instalatingfaile> O.o
<liberie> brunodisk: em pvt me fala qual o problema (isso e offtopic aqui no canal)
<brunodisk> liberie, sim, mais eu tenho que sobriviver, dependo do meu dedicado para ganhar dinheiro
<liberie> nao so voce como todos ;)
<Angeelica> oi
<_DS2_Minina_> Alguém aqui está na Campus Party Também?
<skiing> Saudações!!!
<skiing> Alguém sabe me dizer se quando faço a atualização de pacotes em Sistema>Administração>Gerenciador de Atualizações... esses pacotes ficam em uma pasta específica]?
<liberie> sim /var/cache/apt/archives/
<skiing> então se eu copiar esses arquivos, reinstalar o meu ubuntu, e botar eles lá novamente, não vou precisar atualizar tudo novamente pela web não né?
<skiing> é só eu copiar a pasta ARCHIVES, correto?
<nona> skiing, será preciso atualizar apenas se os pacotes estiverem com versões antigas
<skiing> nona: ah, ok
<skiing> obrigado!
<skiing> bah, me pouparam um trabalho e tanto hehe
<skiing> vlw
<nona> skiing, mas na hora que instalar tudo novamente o gerenciador de pacotes acusará os pacotes que precisam de atualização
<skiing> nona: sim, ele fez isso na primeira vez... tive que baixar mais de 200mb de atualização...
<skiing> nona, então é só eu copiar a pasta ARCHIVES, correto?
<nona> skiing, copia apenas os pacotes
<liberie> apenas os .deb
<nona> skiing, cp -rvf /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb < pasta-destino>
<nona> skiing, não esquece que precisa usar o sudo se vc for copiar pela linha de comando
<skiing> ok.. farei isso!
<nona> skiing, se for copiar pelo nautilus, não precisa
<skiing> tranquilo
<skiing> nona, mais uma pergunta, tem um programa para recomendar que eu possa formatar dvd-rw e gravar o ubuntu?
<nona> skiing, usa o k3b
<nona> skiing, mas o brasero tb quebra o galho
<skiing> nona, ok. escuta, quando eu copiar os pacotes para a outra instalação do ubuntu, eu entro novamente no Gerenciador de Pacotes para ele reconhecer que há os pacotes e instalá-los?
<nona> skiing, sim
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<skiing> nona, ok... só mais uma pergunta.. o meu som sempre funcionou, só que depois de um tempo, o miniaplicativo que fica lá na barra no canto superior direito, parou de funcionar
<skiing> e as teclas de mudo e aumentar e diminuir o som no teclado, pararam tbm
<skiing> sabe o que pode ter acontecido?
<skiing> fui em Atalhos do Teclado, ele reconhecia quando eu pressionava essas teclas, mas não respondia
<nona> skiing, cara não sei
<nona> skiing, mas vou ver se acho alguma coisa sobre isso
<skiing> nona, eu procurei no google. mas as explicações era de outra situação
<skiing> * eram
<skiing> nona, mas tá tranquilo. isso eu vejo depois. vou primeiro reinstalar aqui
<nona> skiing, dá uma olhada http://ubuntulinuxbr.blogspot.com/2009/11/problemas-com-som-no-ubuntu-910-karmic.html
<skiing> ok..
<skiing> nona, pois seh.. essa situação eu já vi. e não é isso que está acontecendo. vamos ver se com a reinstalação, resolve isso tbm ^^
<skiing> nona e liberie, obrigado pela ajuda
<liberie> de nada
<Yutaka> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<aker> opa!  bom dia
<rogerio> bom dia pessoal
<sandrossv> dia
<rogerio> estou tentando instalar um gerenciador de upload chamado megasquirret
<rogerio> e esta dando erro  Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/lua50/liblua50_5.0.3-4_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<rogerio> e Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/lua50/liblualib50_5.0.3-4_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<rogerio> como faço para resolver isto
<novato_br> galera, instalei o samba
<novato_br> mas naum consigo ver as pastas compartilhadas
<novato_br> do lado linux
<novato_br> o que tah havendo?
<aker> novato_br,
<aker> vc  ja  edito  o  smb.conf
<novato_br> depois de instalar paradas, aker, e reiniciar a rede toh vendo a pasta do lado linux compartilhada
<novato_br> o problema eh que do windows eu naum consigo escrever nessa pasta
<novato_br> eu toh vendo permissoes
<novato_br> aker, isso eh normal? ==> http://images.cjb.net/237c4.png
<novato_br> pq o sistema naum consegue determinar as permissoes do compartilhamento
<novato_br> aker, eu não editei o smb.conf
<novato_br> ele tah default
<novato_br> ae naum consigo escrever no diretorio linux, apesar de eu ter, devidamente, expresso que queria escrever na pasta
<novato_br> http://images.cjb.net/24010.png
<novato_br> o que fazer?
<aker> novato_br,
<aker> bora  la
<novato_br> diga
<aker> desc. tava  resolvendo uma  coisa  aqui
<novato_br> ok
<aker> vamos  fazer o seguinte
<aker> vc  ja crio  uma  pasta  para vc  compartilhar  ?
<aker> com  permicao de  leitura e  escrita  ??
<novato_br> jah
<aker> chmod -R 777 /pasta
<novato_br> a permissao eu dei atraves dakele menu com o botao direito
<aker> vamos  partir  do zero  acho que ficaria mais  facio
<novato_br> ok
<aker> abre  um  terminal
<aker> sabe  como  ??
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> jah fiz
<novato_br> sim
<novato_br> jah criei a pasta
<novato_br> a pasta chama ut2
<aker> blz,  de  permicao pra a  mesma
<novato_br> ok, guenta ae
<novato_br> jah dei
<sandrossv> unreal tournament ?
<novato_br> yeah, sandrossv
<novato_br> sou viciado
<sandrossv> legal
<novato_br> aker, jah fiz
<aker> blz
<aker> agora  vamos  resolver  seu  smb.conf
<novato_br> ok
<aker> como  eu te mando  um smb.conf  ??  vc  sabe
<novato_br> posta no site pastebin.ca
<novato_br> www.pastebin.ca
<novato_br> oops
<novato_br> eh .com
<novato_br> aker, deixa eu mandar o meu e tu modifica
<novato_br> acho mais facil. naum?
<aker> blz
<novato_br> oesse smb.conf ele tah em varios lugares no disco, aker
<novato_br> qual eu devo pegar?
<novato_br> tem /etc/samba/smb.conf
<novato_br> tem em /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<aker> /etc/samba
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> http://pastebin.com/ZrJWgiXn
<novato_br> olha ae, aker
<aker> ou  sou  burro
<aker> mas  nao encontrei  nada
<novato_br> perae, aker
<novato_br> http://pastebin.com/ZrJWgjXn
<novato_br> o erro foi meu
<novato_br> agora foi, aker
<aker> blz
<aker> http://pastebin.com/kkyC0Ugk
<aker> novato_br,
<novato_br> valeu
<aker> pega    ai
<aker> este e  um que uso  aqui
<aker> assim  que  pegar  ai
<aker> me  fala
<aker> temos que  mudar uma cosia  pra ficar
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> vc se refere ao grupo de trabalho, neh/]
<novato_br> aker, jah sei como se faz
<novato_br> a pasta tem que ter ser criada como permissao de escrita,  neh
<novato_br> agora entendi
<novato_br> se eu der akele comandinho magico q vc me deu, aker
<novato_br> eu posso compartilhar qualquer pasta pra escrita?
<aker> isto  grupo de  trabalho
<aker> nome do  seu  micro
<novato_br> sim
<aker> e  la  nas  pasta
<novato_br> mas o lance eh que a pasta criada naum tava com permissao de escrita, aker
<aker> vai  ter  Sistema
<aker> e  Publico
<novato_br> qdo vc me mandou dar akele comandinho magico as coisas resolveram sem eu mexer no samba
<aker> blz
<aker> resolvido
<novato_br> chmod -R 777 /pasta
<novato_br> yeahhh
<novato_br> valew
<aker> mais  um cliente feliz
<novato_br> valew, valew
<novato_br> aker, chmod tem codigos em octetos, neh?
<novato_br> preciso aprender sobre esse chmod
<aker> kkkk  que  e  isto  ?
<novato_br> tipo chmod -R 777
<novato_br> 777 => um codigo na base numerica octal
<aker> desc.
<aker> isto  mesmo
<novato_br> ou seja. soh pode ser usado 8 simbulos
<aker> tipo
<novato_br> simbolos*
<Daekdroom> 0 ao 7
<aker> 777 e  libera  geral
<novato_br> legal
<Daekdroom> Por sinal, 777 jamais deve ser usado.
<novato_br> eu poderia ter feito tb, neh?
<novato_br> chmod +rwrwrw /pasta
<novato_br> poderia neh?
<aker> 755  leitura e  escrita
<aker> isto  mesmo
<novato_br> Daekdroom, como vou dar permissao de escrita numa pasta, Daekdroom, em rede,  se naum der  a permissao 777?
<aker> mas  no  google  ,     de la um chmod
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> valew, aker
<novato_br> estou, totalmente, satisfeito
<Daekdroom> novato_br, usando o sistema de grupos
<aker> mas  e  bom  dar  uma lida  a  respeito de  chmod
<novato_br> cara, eu mal sei digitar
<novato_br> tenho q aprender iss, Daekdroom
<aker> pra nao sair  dando permicaoa  esmo  por  ai
<novato_br> eu naum sei como criar um user com essa permissao
<novato_br> eu naum sei como funcionaria isso na rede
<aker> como  assim
<novato_br> tipo assim
<novato_br> eu penso que funcione assim
<novato_br> c cria um user do lado linux
<aker> ok
<novato_br> com permissao de leitura e escrita
<novato_br> e do lado windows
<novato_br> q vc for logar na rede
<novato_br> c chama esse usuario pra fazer o servico
<novato_br> saca?
<aker> serio  mais  ou  menos  assim
<novato_br> isso daria mta seguranca
<aker> tipo  aqui  tenho  um  servidor de  acesso  a  pasta  dos  usuarios  por  setor
<novato_br> eu naum sei como funfa a rede no linux
<novato_br> entendo
<aker> e  mais ou  menos  o que tu  quer
<novato_br> aker, pra fazer essa gerencia desse jeito, ai mexer no smb eh obrigatorio, neh?
<aker> o  cara  do  setor  fiscal  tera  acesso  somente a  pasta fiscal
<pqatsi> o novato_br atacando aqui também? :D
<novato_br> legal, aker
<novato_br> naum começa, pqatsi
 * _Deko_ está away; almoçando.. - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<novato_br> estou aprendendo algumas paradas!
<pqatsi> sabemos...
<pqatsi> :D
<aker> se  for  isto
<aker> novato_br, vc  tera  que  mudar pouca  coisa no  samba
<aker> nao  muito
<novato_br> ok. aker
<aker> obvio  vc tera que  criar os usuario  no  linux
<aker> com  login  e senha
<aker> mas  isto e tranquilo
<novato_br> ae qdo entrar na pasta pelo windows, ele ira pedir esse user criado e a senha dele, certo?
<novato_br> aker, mas como criar um user linux, sem pasta de config e etc etc
<aker> isto  no  windows
<novato_br> naum, no linux
<aker> nao fara nada
<novato_br> ok
<aker> no  linux  vc  vai criar  os  usuarios
<aker> vai criar os usuario  do  samba e  senha
<novato_br> jah toh em frente do menu criar usuario
<novato_br> ah, pergunta!
<aker> ai  quando vc tiver no windows  e  tentar entrar  na pasta
<novato_br> eu crio os usuarios no samba ou no sistema?
<aker> ele vai pedir  usuario e senha
<novato_br> entendo
<aker> na  qual  vc  crio no linux
<aker> sistema e  samba
<gilberto> boa tarde
<aker> tipo  assim
<aker> criando usuario  no  sistema linux
<aker> adduser CPD
<gilberto> eu to baixando uma iso ..de sistema windows...consigo gravar ela pelo ubuntu num dvd virgem?
<aker> novato_br,
<gilberto> ou iso de windows...e iso linux eh a mesma coisa?
<novato_br> gilberto, eh
<novato_br> aker, done
<gilberto> entao eh soh eu abrir o brasero e mandar gravar?
<novato_br> feito
<aker> ele   pedio  pra colocara  senha
<novato_br> sim
<gilberto> faço isso pelo brasero...eh possivel?
<novato_br> eu vou ter q sair
<novato_br> mais tarde eu volto
<gilberto> obrigado
<aker> vai no  viva o linux
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> lah eu vejo
<gilberto> eh comigo isso?
<gilberto> ok...ja vi q nao era
 * _Deko_ está away; almoçando.. - desde[13:27:34] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * _Deko_ retornou do away; almoçando.. - duração[6h43m14s] -=[Cyber]=-
<pqatsi> Ursinha: hau!
<_Deko_> alguem pode me ajuda como add rota em router tp-link
<_Deko_> alguem me passo um manual aqui uma vez...
<_Deko_> ja lembrei
<_Deko_> obrigado mesmo assim
<_Deko_> boa tarde
<_Deko_> noip está instalado no meu ubuntu como fasso pra reconfiguralo novamente
<_Deko_> ?
<barna_> estou tentando trocar a senha do meu usuario, mas ele fala q a senha é muito simples! tem como eu colocar uma senha de 1 digito ou senha simples????
<sandrossv> barna_: poe 12345
<sandrossv> é facil
<sandrossv> xD
<omelete> aqui é 3 letras
<barna_> sandrossv, ele responde "A nova senha é muito simples"
<asouza> join scalate
<omelete> barna_,  mas ele ñ pergunta se tem certeza?
<barna_> na hora q vc instala ele deixa vc colocar senha de 1 digito! mas depois num da pra trocar! tem q colocar uma senha muito complexa!
<sandrossv> barna_: poe senha
<sandrossv> acho q essa da
<barna_> ele só tem "fechar"
<raubier> buenas pessoas.... to com uma duvida rápida que googlando rapidamente não achei
<raubier> tenho uma lan com 3 pcs windows e acessava via cabo blz eles com meu ubuntão, mas ao estar usando agora a internet aqui via wireless não mais os acessos
<raubier> sendo que na minha apesar de estar em dhcp via cabo pegava eles com ip fixo
<vanessa> óla
<Nilodanx521> boa tarde
<updm> o.O meu headphone nao ta funfando aq no ubuntu
<updm> no alsamixer
<updm> ta la q ta suave
<updm> alguem sabe oq pode ser?
<updm> plugo o cabo verde e tals, mas o som fica o externo msm
<updm> nao vai pro headphone
<novato_br> aker ?
<novato_br> ihhh saiu
<dtcrshr> alguem ai ta na #cpbr4?
<welder> Pessoal boa tarde !
<welder> O que vocês acham da atualização do ubuntu, da ultima vez que fiz a atualização me deu serios problemas
<welder> Será que posso confiar na atualização do ubuntu 10.04?
<Giverny> welder só gezuiz sabe
<welder> Se eu fizer a atualização para o ubuntu 10.04, caso tenho um queda de conexão perco o sistema operaconal?
<welder> Perco no sentido de falhar no ato do boot coisa assim...
<Giverny> welder n
<Giverny> ele continua de onde parou
<welder> O ubuntu 10.04 e mais rápido, instável e melhor performace que o ubuntu 9.10
<Giverny> é pra ser
<welder> E mais leve?
<Giverny> leve acho que n
<Giverny> já vem o 11 em breve
<Giverny> com unity
<Giverny> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Giverny> natty o próximo ubuntu
<Giverny> welder ubuntu n para nuncA
<Giverny> 2 versões por ano
<welder> A pergunta é pelo seguinte eu uso dos dois, um no notebook e outro no desktop, gostaria de saber
<welder> se caso eu fazer a atualização do 9.10 para 10,04 será que perco em desempenho, rapidez etc...
<Giverny> n
<BiCoBoZ> lix
<Giverny> ?
<raubier> welder, perde dependendo do teu hardware
<welder> como assim?
<raubier> tu tem mais de 2ghz? tem mais de 2gb ram? se tem, vai de 10.10
<asasas> o wget consegue baixar páginas tirando screenshot e salvando tudo como uma imagem?
<liberie> raubier: ???
<liberie> claro que nao vai perder desempenho
<liberie> migrando de 9.10 para 10.10
<liberie> que conversa mais sem logica essa
<liberie> asasas: nao
<liberie> o wget faz um clone completo do site com a općao -m (mirror)
<liberie> mas nao salvar como uma imagem
<asasas> tem como fazer baixar pagina html como screenshot? pq tem algumas q tem scripts impossíveis de copiar
<liberie> bem ai nesse caso voce tira screenshoot
<liberie> o botao print screen ta ai para isso
<liberie> no seu teclado
<Giverny> tem o scrot tb
<raubier> liberie, perde desempenho se ele tiver um hardware fraco sim
<Giverny> que é bem legal
<liberie> raubier: cara quero que voce me prove isso
<liberie> se ele ja roda 9.10
<liberie> nao ira perder nada
<liberie> pelo contrario o kernel e xorg mudaram para menos consumo de recursos e mais performance
<liberie> desde o 9.10
<Giverny> se mudou pra menos consumo
<Giverny> melhor usar o 10.10
<Giverny> :D
<raubier> liberie, sendo especifico não cuidei a especificação, mas do 9.04 pro 10.04 cai pesus
<liberie> nao cai
<liberie> nao tem nada haver
<liberie> o que voce esta falando
<liberie> agora claro se voce nao reinstalar os drivers de video proprietarios
<liberie> vai ficar um coco mesmo em vesa
<raubier> ve ambos num celeron 2.26, 1 gb de ram que tu nota
<liberie> raubier: nao tem NADA haver o que voce esta falando
<raubier> mas se tem 2gb de ram, ai é inverso
<raubier> gnome
<liberie> desculpa mas sem fundamento o que voce esta falando
<liberie> quanto voce tinha de buffers/cache
<liberie> em uso ?
<liberie> Linux nao e Windows que a cada versao precisa de computador mais rapido
<raubier> nem sei, padrão
<liberie> existe padrao de buffer/cache ? sei...
<raubier> ressaltei... não sei
<asasas> um cara no canal do wget me indicou esse site browsershots.org eles tiram screenshot de uma pagina pra testar compatibilidade com os browsers
<liberie> e por esse tipo de conselho que o povo foge do linux :(
<liberie> conselho mal dado e pior que ficar calado :(
<liberie> sei que voce quis ajudar raubier
<liberie> mas foi um meio nada haver sua afirmaćão
<raubier> liberie, falei baseado no q vi, exige mais ram
<liberie> nao exige se voce continuar com os mesmos apps
<liberie> agora claro se voce instalar mais coisa a te o proprio 9.10 precisa de mais ram
<raubier> mesma coisa....
<liberie> um outro detalhe e usar x86_64 com maquinas de 1GB ou 2 de ram
<liberie> NUNCA faćam isso
<liberie> pois o consumo de memoria de aplicativos x86_64 e BEM maior que i386
<liberie> tanto virtual size como rss
<raubier> liberie, não vou discutir... tu fica com a tua opinião e eu com o que tenho aqui
<Giverny> gente não vamos brigar
<Giverny> sem briga meninas
<liberie> Giverny: ninguem esta brigando
<raubier> no celeronzinho com 1GB ram ou vai xfce ou gnome 2
<liberie> mas ate hoje e gnome 2
<raubier> 8.04 em diante não deu mais ubuntu, mas anterior a isso video unichrome só na vga
<liberie> mesmo no 10.10 ou 11.04 (que ainda ta em alpha)
<liberie> gnome 3 ainda nao existe
<liberie> nao em stable
<raubier> bem.. inté pra vcs.. muita coca-cola :D
<liberie> welder: nao tem problema de ram seu upgrade nao
<liberie> isso nao existe
<asasas> nao dá, página com java applet é impossível de baixar
<Giverny> man já pensou em usar outra coisa?
<Giverny> você quer baixar sites em linha de comando?
<Giverny> asasas baixa o javascript do site fio
<Giverny> wget -r www.uol.com.br/javascript.js
<Giverny> sem choro
<liberie> nada nada que seja interpretado do lado do servidor voce ira baixar
<liberie> se e o fonte que voce quer
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> é client side o js
<Giverny> mas dá pra baixar mesmo assim
<Giverny> só baixar o arquivo
<Giverny> wget www.site.com.br/arquivo.js
<liberie> Giverny: a intencao dele era outra
<Giverny> hack0?
<Giverny> olha liberie o wget até transforma alguns sites em linguagem server side em html
<Giverny> wget -r -A ".html" http://www.uol.com.br
<Giverny> ele converte
<liberie> Giverny: cara nao precisa me ensinar wget
<asasas> o java offline não vai funcionar, pq a página tem gráficos q são gerados com um banco de dados lá do site. Não dá pra baixar o banco de dados deles
<liberie> quem estava com duvidas era o outro :)
<liberie> eu tambem estava querendo ajudar
<Giverny> asasas que página é essa que você quer baixar?
<Nilodanx521> alguem po-de me ajudar? http://vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Redes/ADHOC-[AJUDAAA]
<xdexter> boa noite, alguem utiliza o ntop ?
<novato_br> ┌∩┐
<novato_br> hauehauheuaheuahueaheuahueae
<ddiogo> Boa noite, preciso de uma ajuda
<ddiogo> não estou conseguindo abrir o site do Bradesco aqui.
<ddiogo> vejam o ping:
<ddiogo> -desktop:~$ ping www.bradesco.com.br
<ddiogo> PING www.bradesco.com.br (200.155.82.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ddiogo> From 200.159.225.98 icmp_seq=19 Packet filtered
<ddiogo> From 200.159.225.98 icmp_seq=20 Packet filtered
<ddiogo> o que significa isso?
<umad> *.*
<umad> eh verdade q o ubuntu nao eh compativeu com o campus party?? {º,_,º}
<licensed> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<umad> **""
<umad> ola como fasso para baixar o cereal do ubuntu ultimate obrigado! *.*
<omelete> umad,  lasjsdfs  q_q"
<omelete> fail
<umad> omelete: ola! poderia me passar o cereal do gnome obrigado *.*
 * naini77_uins is listening to:  - Paul Young - Everytime You Go Away (1985) (18:02/0:00)
<naini77_uins> porncowboy: let's denci *.*
 * naini77_uins is listening to:  - Van Halen - Jump (1984) (20:57/0:00)
<Daekdroom> naini77_uins, desative essas mensagens, por favor.
<naini77_uins> xhaker: eh verdade q o ubuntu foi copiado do windows vista??
<naini77_uins> Daekdroom: lets danci 2 *.*
<naini77_uins> mim ajudem! eu estalei o islaquer no meu naitbuq mas ele nao sai da tela do DOS! ;-;
<naini77_uins> http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1295389176672.png q_q""
<Yutaka> iixi
<Yutaka> vc ja perdeu a gra?a
<Yutaka> :(
<naini77_uins> porque a ethernet nao roda no ubuntu???
<Yutaka> pq ela nao quer akakakkaka
<naini77_uins> meu pece 2giga roda o linucs??
<naini77_uins> eh verdade q o vista eh mais rapido q o linucs??
<leomissao> Olá turma meu not tem um celeron 1.73 mhz e a cpu chega a 100% constantemente
<leomissao> alguem pode me dizer se isso é normal
<leomissao> ?
<sandrossv> leomissao: não
<sandrossv> leomissao: geralmente é um programa q consome isso
<leomissao> mano se abro o navegador e coloco qualquer nome e clico em pesquisar o consumo vai pra 100%
<sandrossv> leomissao: tenta ver qual é
<sandrossv> deve ser o flash
<leomissao> Navegador fechado e quando clico no menu acessorios vai a 100%
<leomissao> as vezes trava tudo e só desligando na marra a maquina pra voltar a funcionar
<Giverny> da um top no terminal
<Giverny> e ve qual [e
<leomissao> miniminizo o gnome irc e maximizo vai  a 100%
<leomissao> ok
<sandrossv> Yutaka: desistiu ?
<leomissao> tem como salvar um logo do top pra ver onde está o possível problema?
<Yutaka> nao so sai daquele canal
<Yutaka> afff
<Yutaka> perca de tempo
<sandrossv> hehe
<Yutaka> so sei q
<sandrossv> leomissao: ele fica em primeiro
<Yutaka> para ubuntu nao volto
<sandrossv> leomissao: o process q ta consumindo a cpu
<sandrossv> Yutaka: relaxa, com o tempo o arch fica ótimo
<sandrossv> xD
<Yutaka> so com o fim desse projeto :P
<Yutaka> para q um sistema com um probleminha se ninguem sabe ativar
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> exit-me
<leomissao> sandrossv há uma ocilação muito grande
<leomissao> mas o que fica geralmente em primeiro é o xorg
<Giverny> Yutaka,
<Giverny> ningu[em usa
<Giverny> kde
<Giverny> usa openbox
<Giverny> se voce procurar uma wiki na net com certeza vao te informar
<leomissao> maldito drive da sis
<Yutaka> maldito drive da intel
<Giverny> aqui roda de boa
<Giverny> tudo intel
<Yutaka> vou resolver os outros problemas
<Yutaka> q nao ? so 3
<Yutaka> sao varios
<Yutaka> :S
<sandrossv> e eu vo tira esse xfce q não aguento mis esse rato
<leomissao> meu not fica 46%  de consumo da cpu todo tempo, qualquer execução vai a 100%
<Giverny> leomissao, cara o que ta ativado ai
<Giverny> que ta consumindo 100%
<sandrossv> leomissao: desativa os efeitos
<Giverny> ninguem advinha problema se voce nao falar dele
<griphown> galera, desculpa a pergunta aqui. Mas alguém ai poderia me ajudar com o meu primeiro acesso ao postgre no Ubuntu ???
<leomissao> Funcionando neste momento gnome irc, firefox
<leomissao> meu drive é da sis não tem suporte aos efeitos
<Giverny> griphown, http://jmmwrite.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/instalando-e-configurando-o-postgresql-83-no-ubuntu/
<Giverny> leomissao, normal teu pc nao ta guentando
<Giverny> sis nao guenta mesmo
<leomissao> isso
<leomissao> celeron 1.73, 1 giga ram dd2
<Giverny> cara ta no gnome
<leomissao> sim
<Giverny> ja digitou top la no terminal
<Giverny> e olhou o que ta consumindo
<leomissao> sempre usei em versões anteriores a 10.10 e funcionava tudo blz
<leomissao> sim
<Giverny> o que ta consumindo muito ai
<Giverny> mata ele
<Giverny> pega o pid
<Giverny> e da um kill -9
<leomissao> é normal os dois usuarios: root e o meu?
<Giverny> man linux e pra se virar tem que se virar
<Giverny> cabou mamae dano na boca
<Giverny> e normal sim
<Giverny> pode criar n usuarios
<Giverny> leomissao, http://www.guiafoca.org/
<leomissao> Valeu Giverny
<Giverny> 65 nego on e ninguem ajuda os caras novatos no canal
<leomissao> Até eu que não manjo nada por incrivel que pareça já ajudei alguns mais novatos do que eu aqui
<leomissao> Será que isso me ajudaria: http://blog.coderepository.net/2010/11/19/otimizando-o-kernel-de-seu-desktop-linux/
<Giverny> n'ao
<Giverny> nao
<leomissao> blz
<leomissao> Obrigado mais uma vez
<leomissao> vou tentar ver outro xorg
<Giverny> leomissao, cara teu problema parece que e o chipset da sis
<leomissao> parece que ele está sendo o vilão do consumo
<Giverny> deve ter dado algum pepino com o x
<leomissao> blz
<leomissao> ok
<leomissao> blz vou pesquisar e colocar novo xorg pra ver no que dá
<leomissao> valeu Gilverny
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-19
<_thomas__> alguém ae podia me dar uma mão? meu touchpad funciona perfeitamente no xfce e simplesmente se recusa a fazer qualquer coisa no gnome, alguma idéia do que pode ser?
<kaian> Oi gente, instalei o gnome shell 3 e o unity e gostaria de remover tudo, alguem pode me ajudar
<kaian> alguma alma que queira me ajudar
<samuel_mesq> duvida com wine !! alguem entendi de wine aki ???
<sandrossv> samuel_mesq: fala a duvida
<sandrossv> se alguem souber ajuda
<samuel_mesq> tipo eu baixei um joginho q vi na net(mario bros modificado) fui testar aki no ubuntu
<samuel_mesq> so que tipo ele faz que vai abrir mas nao acontece nada
<samuel_mesq> ja e o segundo que faz isso
<samuel_mesq> nao queria reiniciar a maquina pra testar =/
<sandrossv> samuel_mesq: ja jogou supertux ?
<samuel_mesq> sim ja fechei esse ai
<sandrossv> ok
<sandrossv> aparece algum msg de erro ?
<samuel_mesq> acho que nao configuerei o wine corretamente
<ubuntero> samuel_mesq, tenta executar no terminal para nos dar a saída de erro
<samuel_mesq> okay
<samuel_mesq> kkk vou tentar
<samuel_mesq> ubuntero: saiu isso <
<samuel_mesq> err:module:import_dll Library MSVBVM60.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\SMBX\\smbx.exe") not found
<samuel_mesq> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\SMBX\\smbx.exe" failed, status c0000135
<samuel_mesq> > acho que percebi
<ubuntero> samuel_mesq, essa dll está faltando, tem que ver o que precisa instalar
<pqatsi> sugestao
<pqatsi> instala o winetricks
<ubuntero> samuel_mesq, procura pelo winetricks
<pqatsi> ele instala essa lib pra voce
<pqatsi> ubuntero: :P
<samuel_mesq> okay
<ubuntero> pqatsi, foi só o tempo de digitar
<pqatsi> eh eh
<sandrossv> sugestão, não usa wine
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> sandrossv: pare de trollar
<sandrossv> pqatsi: trollar ?
<samuel_mesq> pq nao usar o wine ???
<samuel_mesq> usar crossover ? kkk
<sandrossv> pq usar wine ?
<samuel_mesq> eu quero testar o joginho do mario kkkkkk
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> meu deus
<pqatsi> samuel_mesq: ignore por favor
<pqatsi> isso e trollagem dele
<pqatsi> samuel_mesq: instale o winetricks segundo o site http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<pqatsi> e instale essa biblioteca
<samuel_mesq> okay
<samuel_mesq> vlw ae gente amanha eu vejo isso
<leomissao> Salve galera. Estou tento um problema serio com ubuntu 10.10 o not já liga com cpu consumindo 100%
<leomissao> alguem pode me ajudar?
<pqatsi> leomissao: isso e normal
<pqatsi> o problema é continuar depois de um tempo
<leomissao> Já reinstalei drive da sis, substitui o xorg e nada
<pqatsi> leomissao: ele abre algumas coisas enquanto voce loga no sistema
<leomissao> sei
<pqatsi> a prioridade e dar um desktop operante
<leomissao> mas fica o tempo todo subindo pra 100% e contantemente acima dos 46%
<pqatsi> mas n quer dizerq ue coisas secundarias
<pqatsi> possam abrir
<pqatsi> leomissao: sudo apt-get install htop
<leomissao> depois trava e só desligando na mara
<pqatsi> e monitora com o htop o que ta havendo
<leomissao> Vou instalar pqatsi
<pqatsi> voce usa as setas < e >  pra mudar a ordenacao
<pqatsi> escolha a ordenacao por cpu
<pqatsi> < ou > e depois na coluna a esquerda, escolha CPU
<leomissao> pqatsi ele só executa através do terminal?
<pqatsi> leomissao: obvio
<pqatsi> o objetivo e esse mesmo
<leomissao> tem como gravar log com ele?
<pqatsi> leomissao: nao
<pqatsi> voce vai acompanhar em tempo real isso
<pqatsi> em geral se for o que vc ta falando
<pqatsi> vai ter um processo mal educado comendo CPU logo de cara
<leomissao> Mano pqatsi tá dificil fazer uma avaliação final porque ele só vai a 100% quando faço alguma ação no not ex: quando clico no menu do gnome e vou pra abaa...
<pqatsi> normal
<leomissao> acessorios ele vai a 100% e o gnome panel chega a consumir 35% da cou
<pqatsi> isso n e suficiente pra travar nada
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> por um instante de medicao ele vai comer cpu mesmo ue
<pqatsi> o que vc quer?
<pqatsi> um sistema q n use processador? abaco ta por ai :D
<Yutaka> pqatsi, s/gstreamer-plugins-ugly/gstreamer0.10-plugins
<pqatsi> Yutaka: vc entendeu :*
<Yutaka> :-) eu so tive q procurar :~~
<pqatsi> claro
<Yutaka> o gnome-look.org esta online ai?
<Yutaka> kde-look.org esta online ai?
<Yutaka> os dois estao?
<pqatsi> testing
<otubo> pqatsi, você que está falando comigo no twitter?
<pqatsi> otubo: sim sim ;)
<otubo> pqatsi, então, acontece que eu sou nilba e não manjo nada de tunel e nem sei que arquivo de conf você mandou
<pqatsi> hahaha
<otubo> :(
<pqatsi> otubo: eu so te mandei uma demonstracao de que o dns da sixxs resolve o google e o youtube via ipv6 :D
<otubo> ipv6 é um grande monstro desconhecido
<pqatsi> ipv6 e divertido pra caramba
<gbs> ipv6 é o cpaeta
<pqatsi> otubo: proce ter ideia
<pqatsi> otubo: ipv6 nao tem shapping no brasil - nem mesmo usando tunel
<otubo> pqatsi, aquilo eu boto no meu hosts então
<pqatsi> de dentro da usp, eu baixo do youtube via ipv4 a 100k, e do ipv6 tunelado a 500, 600k
<pqatsi> otubo: /etc/resolv.conf
<pqatsi> algo tipo
<pqatsi> <suporte>
<pqatsi> Yutaka:
<pqatsi> --2011-01-19 00:28:55--  (tentativa: 5)  http://gnome-look.org/
<pqatsi> Conectando-se a gnome-look.org|87.106.93.206|:80... falhou: Tempo esgotado para conexão.
<pqatsi> Tentando novamente.
<pqatsi> </suporte>
<pqatsi> otubo:
<pqatsi> nameserver 2001:16d8:aaaa:3::2
<pqatsi> nameserver 2001:14b8:0:3007::6
<pqatsi> nameserver 2001:1418:10:2::2
<pqatsi> tu poe isso no /etc/resolv.conf
<pqatsi> ai ele vai tentar usar os resolvers ipv6
<otubo> entendido
<Yutaka> pqatsi hi
<otubo> vejamos
<pqatsi> esses dns sao todos da sixxs
<pqatsi> otubo: se vc quiser comprovar
<pqatsi> dig AAAA nscache.eu.sixxs.net
<Yutaka> mas q coisa logo agora vai dar problema nesse site :S
<pqatsi> mostra eles
<pqatsi> Yutaka: da usp q tentei
<pqatsi> nem da pra dizer que é culpa do 3G
<Yutaka> :S esperar agora :/
<pqatsi> otubo: e so pra constar, todas as minhas maquinas agora tem ipv6 validos :D agora sim todas as minhas maquinas tao catalogaveis via dns :D
<otubo> pqatsi, ih, não pingo mais nada, depois eu brinco com isso, preciso deitar agroa
<pqatsi> otubo: vai la cara
<otubo> pqatsi, mas valeu a idéia ai, me interessei
<pqatsi> otubo: pelo visto a gripe ai ta tensa
<pqatsi> otubo: qualquer coisa só perguntar, tamo ai ;)
<otubo> está um bocado
<gbs> pqatsi como começa a usar ipv6?
<otubo> mas de boa
<otubo> falou pessoal
<pqatsi> bas noite man
 * otubo over & out
<pqatsi> gbs: www.sixxs.net
<pqatsi> entenda como o tunel funciona, como a sixxs te da o tunel (nao e de graca, mas é de graça. voce vai entender)
<pqatsi> e se iteressar, configure
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> gbs: quando falo que nao e de graca, e que eles pedem que voce justifique o uso do tunel, e aprovam se quiserem.
<pqatsi> e tem pontuacao se vc ficar sem usar
<pqatsi> vou drumi
<pqatsi> bas noite
<mateusjmf> boa noite a todos
<mateusjmf> alguem no capus party?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> meu ubuntu 10.10 não monta a swap na inicialização e quando eu dou swapon -a ele diz que não encontrou a partição....alguem sabe resolver isso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> a partição swap ta criada e formatada como swap
<Yutaka> please quem gosta de jogo de cartas <<<'eu nao gosto, nao é para mim'
<Yutaka> que seja o maximo parecido com o paciencia do windows
 * Yutaka R: roda pelo wine
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> achei descobri a id da minha partição com blkid e adicionei no fstab e dei swapon -a
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<duke3d> 123 testando
<kaian> ola alguem poderia me ajudar
<kaian> queria remover o gnomeshell3 e o unity
<Yutaka> kaian, remove pelo synaptic
<kaian> sim, mais nao sei quais os arquivos
<Yutaka> unity
<Yutaka> :P
<kaian> hehe
<Giverny> kaian, toma vergonha veio
<kaian> pq
<Yutaka> srrsrs
<Giverny> essa yutaka e uma guria de 13 anos e ta te dando aula
<Giverny> ehehe
<kaian> aéhh
<kaian> rsrs
<Giverny> pergunta ela se nao é
<Giverny> ehehe
<Yutaka> oh oh oh
<Yutaka> Linux kgeek 2.6.36-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 8 13:16:43 UTC 2011 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<kaian> oO
<Giverny> ahuhaahuh oia pra isso
<kaian> to meio sem acredita que é uma guria de 13 anos rsrs
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> usando arch ainda ;)
<duke3d> [kaian] eh vero
<kaian> poise
<duke3d> tbm nao acreditava
<kaian> Oo
 * Yutaka Data de nascimento: 1114, Idade:897
<kaian> putz! como queria namorar uma garota assim, o meu note ia ta sempre recebendo suporte =D
<kaian> ahsuahs
<sandrossv> espero q tu tenha menos de 18
<kaian> pena q nao
<kaian> kkkk
<duke3d> 13 anos ja eh pedofilia
<duke3d> +_+
<Giverny> é
<sandrossv> obvio
<kaian> to dizendo q queria uma garota assim
<Giverny> e arch é uma distro racuda
<kaian> nao ela
<duke3d> a nao ser que vc tenha 15 anos
<kaian> rsrs o pessoal entende mau hein
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> minha namorada usa arch :D
<kaian> hehe
<kaian> é meio complicado como slackware ne
<duke3d> eu gosto do arch
<duke3d> nem eh complicado
<duke3d> soh tem que ler os howtos
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> wiki
<duke3d> mas no final vc deixa como vc quer
<duke3d> de um slackware a um ubuntu... dependendo das suas necessidades
<kaian> a pessoal mais gostaria de remover o gnomeshell3 e o unity
<kaian> alguem ajuda
<duke3d> na minha visao arch fica entre slackware e ubuntu :)
<sandrossv> na minha ela fica acima de todas as outras
<sandrossv> mas isso pq sou fanboy
<Giverny> ah man se eu tenho uma ada que usa arch
<sandrossv> Alias, to me lembrando agora, foi o Giverny que me falo do arch
<Giverny> não era mais minha ada
<sandrossv> :D
<Giverny> que eu ia casar
<Giverny> ;~
<sandrossv> Giverny: pq?
<Giverny> ohr
<Giverny> muie inteligente
<Giverny> tipo a Ursinha-afk
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> +/- só q a minha eh de outra area
<Giverny> que programa em python
<Giverny> c
<duke3d> ah meu
<duke3d> ia ser mto estranho
<Giverny> e toma conta do lauchpad
<duke3d> eu nem quero mina assim
<duke3d> hahaha
<Giverny> *launchpad
<duke3d> ja basta um nerd
<duke3d> :P
<Giverny> duvido duke3d
<duke3d> pq duvida?
<Giverny> pq todo mundo quer so tu não quer
<Giverny> ;/
<sandrossv> cara, é bom fala com alguem que gosta das mesmas coisas
<Giverny> pena que só conheci barriada
<Giverny> tem uma aqui em salvador
<Giverny> mas é feiona
<Giverny> se não
<Giverny> já era
<sandrossv> kkk
<duke3d> eu nasci em salvador
<Giverny> mesmo assim ela é quase casada
<duke3d> [Giverny] ela frequenta aqui?
<sandrossv> o negocio e pega uma bonita e treina ela
<sandrossv> hskahskaa
<Giverny> sandrossv, né má ideia nao
<Giverny> duke3d, frequentava
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> to ligado
<Giverny> dev do arch
<Giverny> até hoje
<duke3d> estranho
<sandrossv> eu acho
<sandrossv> é
<sandrossv> sei
<Giverny> é feia só fio
<sandrossv> ja mando uma camisa pra mim xD
<Giverny> sandrossv, quero uma
<Giverny> preta
<Giverny> com o símbolo azul
<Giverny> ;D
<sandrossv> hmm
<Giverny> acho que vou mandar fazer uma pra mim
<sandrossv> eu quero compra uma tbm
<sandrossv> Giverny: por acaso voce vai ao fisl ?
<Giverny> onde vai ser?
<sandrossv> porto alegre
<sandrossv> eu acho
<Giverny> talvez não sei ainda
<Giverny> tá tendo campus party
<sandrossv> Eu vou com a turma da faculdade
<sandrossv> ansioso
<sandrossv> conhece a galera do irc
<Giverny> fisl nego falou que é só gata loira lá
<Giverny> gaúcha
<sandrossv> hmm, melhor minha namorada não saber disso
<Giverny> nem toque nesse assunto
<Giverny> ;]
<sandrossv> hehe
<kaian> kkk
<sandrossv> Eu acho q a minha turma só vai um dia
<sandrossv> To pensando em ficar na minha tia pra ir os 3 dias
<Giverny> http://img.efetividade.net/img/musas-fisl9-2426375714_30a4072e98.jpg
<sandrossv> sacanagem com os geeks
<duke3d> vcs tem quantos anos?
<sandrossv> 19
<Giverny> 22
<duke3d> mais novos que eu.. 25
<sandrossv> :)
<pentek> boa noite
<sandrossv> boa
<Giverny> boa
<pentek> 25
<pentek>  e de salvador tb
<Giverny> pentek, conhece muie aqui em salvador que usa linux?
<pentek> so minha esposa
<pentek> mas so usa GNOME
<pentek> e tem medo e terminal
<Giverny> medo do desconhecido todo mundo tem pentek
<Giverny> :T
<pentek> conheço uma pá de programadora ladder e assembly
<pentek> mas win-user
<kaian> o pessoal , tem algun curso de comandos do terminal
<pentek> ve no google o shell script do julio cezar neves
<pentek> tem o livro todo on line
<kaian> ok
<sandrossv> kaian: abre o terminal e aperta 2 vezes o tab
<sandrossv> xD
<pentek> e www.aurelio.net
<pentek> :D
<kaian> o que tudo akilo 2523 comandos
<pentek> kkkkkkkkk
<sandrossv> hehe
<kaian> meu deus
<kaian> o pessoal se eu aprender todos esses comandos , eu nao vou fica louco neh
<Giverny> que bobagem man
<pentek> se vc se propor a aprender eu vou ter certeza que vc ja e louco
<Giverny> ninguém aprende todos
<sandrossv> a maioria deles vc nunca vai usar
<kaian> oO
<Giverny> é
<kaian> esse terminal é um universo desconhecido
<kaian> Oo
<Giverny> nem
<sandrossv> pra vc
<duke3d> eh ninguem aprende todos... desnecessario
<duke3d> vc aprende os que vc mais utiliza
<Giverny> fora que a qualquer momento
<Giverny> voce pode abrir o terminal e digitar
<Giverny> comando --help
<Giverny> e ver tudo que ele faz
<sandrossv> ou
<sandrossv> man comando
<pentek> ou info comando
<sandrossv> hehe
<Giverny> s
<kaian> hum
<Giverny> não tem como se perder
<kaian> ok
<sandrossv> kaian: o guia foca tbm é bom
<Giverny> igual o apt-get
<Giverny> só digitar apt-get e dar enter
<Giverny> vai ver tudo que ele faz e a sintaxe
<kaian> valeu gente
<pentek> apt-get moo
<sandrossv> kaian: http://www.guiafoca.org/cgs/guia/iniciante/index.html
<sandrossv> bombardeio de informações
<kaian> valeu sanrossv
<sandrossv> dica do dia:
<sandrossv> vc não precisa digitar o nome todo
<sandrossv> san e aperta tab é o suficiente
<sandrossv> xD
<Giverny> é porque o bash é uma linguagem de programação
<Giverny> praticamente
<Giverny> ai dá pra fazer muita coisa
<Giverny> até cgi
<Giverny> dialog com zenity
<Giverny> transformar em C
<Giverny> usar junto com outra linguagem
<sandrossv> combinar comandos
<Giverny> vai da imaginação do cara mesmo
<Giverny> só sinto falta da orientação a objetos
<Giverny> em bash
<Giverny> o resto tem tudo
<duke3d> acho que vou deixar meu unix beard crescer hehe
<duke3d> barbudao haha
<kaian> gente desculpa eu mudar o assunto ae , mais alguem conhece um jeito pra recuperar a concentração
<sandrossv> quando eu tiver barba em todo rosto eu vo deixa cresce
<Giverny> jogar
<sandrossv> hsuahskas
<kaian> qualquer coisa me distrai
<Giverny> começa a jogar xadrez
<Giverny> dormir cedo
<sandrossv> tdah
<kaian> tai nunca joguei xadrez
<Giverny> jogos que exigam raciocinio lógico
<kaian> vou começar a procurar esse jogos
<sandrossv> tictactoe
<kaian> q isso
<sandrossv> jogo da velha
<sandrossv> hsukahska
<kaian> kkk
<sandrossv> esse cheese é uma droga
<Giverny> de tanto nego usar ele
<Giverny> o gnome colocou ele
<Giverny> no pacote
<pentek> bye bye
<ptl> BOM DIA
<ptl> em maiúsculas
<ptl> e eu colocaria com cores vivas se o canal não tivesse +c
<ptl> E em maiúsculas e minúsculas alternadas, com enfeites de pontuação pra ficar mais exuberante!
<ptl> Mas como tem +c
<ptl> estou condenado a ficar preso em um mundo preto e branco, como o adorável vagabundo de charlie chaplin
<ptl> em um canal onde as coisas são um pouco mais aceleradas para acentuar o efeito cômico
<ptl> </monólogo>
<converge> bom dia
<converge> alguem conhece uma empresa de email marketing pra recomendar?
<ptl> converge: spammer!!!
<converge> o.O
<RMonteiraum> bom diaaa
<peregrinator_six> bom dia.
<RMonteiraum> cara
<RMonteiraum> meu script tem frases de vIRCio
<RMonteiraum> lembrei de você
<RMonteiraum> :D
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> Vircio é: ... Você entra num canal e os 50 usuarios te conhecem.
<RMonteiraum> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<RMonteiraum> HahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAhaHahAha
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, lembrou de tomar a medicação fiotinho...?! :P
<RMonteiraum> huahauhauahuahuaha
<RMonteiraum> rapá.... do jeito q eu acordei hj, parece q eu tomei o remédim a noite toda
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> :D
<peregrinator_six> rsrs...
<RMonteiraum> ta tudo uma beleza
<RMonteiraum> dia bonito, cliente reclamando no KOO da manhã
<RMonteiraum> :P
<peregrinator_six> :D
<RMonteiraum> TV falando q SHAOLIN capotou com o C4 dele
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<peregrinator_six> shaolin...?!
<RMonteiraum> to doid mesmo
<RMonteiraum> agora eu vi
<RMonteiraum> ascendi um cigarro pra desintoxicar o pulmão
<RMonteiraum> coloquei no cinzeiro e ascendi OUTRO
<RMonteiraum> uiHAiUAHiHaiuHaiuA
<RMonteiraum> peregrinator_six é''e... sabe quem é?
<peregrinator_six> eu não....
<peregrinator_six> seu comparsa de crimes..?! :P
<RMonteiraum> imitador
<peregrinator_six> ah tá...
<RMonteiraum> não
<RMonteiraum> minha sombra
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<denisbr> Ele imita o Faustão :P
<peregrinator_six> um...
<RMonteiraum> cara
<RMonteiraum> meu firebird ta doidinho
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, na verdade sua viva parece que tá toda doida... :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrrs
<peregrinator_six> *vida..
<RMonteiraum> rapá... mas se ficar doida do jeito q tá e feliz do mesmo jeito... ta de boa
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> meu firebird ta mostrando uma errno: 9 ,32 e 104
<RMonteiraum> o dia todo
<RMonteiraum> e não da pau...
<RMonteiraum> da pau depois de 1 semana...
<RMonteiraum> as vezes 2 dias...
<RMonteiraum> q louco.... na documentação do firebird, fala q a msg 104 eh prob de rede... mas a aplicação é servidor... logo, não pode dar pau de rede...
<RMonteiraum> vai entender
<RMonteiraum> depois q eu vi num sei quem falando q tinha um cliente q tem um pc q só funfa se estiver no chão, não duvido de mais nada
<peregrinator_six> liga, daqui pra frente o mundo vai ser bem pior do que se imaginou até agora...
<peregrinator_six> *liga não...
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, 0o
<peregrinator_six> "pc q só funfa se estiver no chão"...?!
<peregrinator_six> 00
<RMonteiraum> pois eh
<RMonteiraum> e no forum, mais de 200 msg tentando dar solução pro maluco
<peregrinator_six> pc movido a energia chãolá...?! :P
<RMonteiraum> vou tentar achar
<RMonteiraum> sendo q das 200, 120 tão dando risada do cara
<RMonteiraum> rsrsrs
<RMonteiraum> falaram até q a fonte do pc dele não tava conseguindo receber o neutro, q daí, qdo colocava no chão, a carcaça pegava o neutro
<RMonteiraum> aiaiai
<RMonteiraum> e o maluco respondeu: Pior q naum, o pc tem pezinho de plastico
<RMonteiraum> :P
<RMonteiraum> é
<RMonteiraum> Foo dell
<peregrinator_six> AI TI MUNITINHO GENTE... ^^
<peregrinator_six> AHSUAHSUAHSHUAHSUAHSAUHSAUSHAUHSHA
<RMonteiraum> um asterisk parou
<RMonteiraum> fui
<peregrinator_six> Detch, bom dia. :)
<Detch> peregrinator_six, opa
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> http://www.broffice.org/gvt_vai_migrar_para_broffice
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W8, boa :D
<zitecrs> boa tarde, preciso de ajuda com a instalação do software google earth em GNU-Linux Ubuntu... já baixei o arquivo *.BIN e tentei seguir as instruções presentes em tutoriais na internet, mas não estou conseguindo.
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W8, good afternoon for you.
<peregrinator_six> boa tarde...?! 0o
<peregrinator_six> zitecrs, bom dia. Qual o seu Ubuntu...?! 10.04 ou 10.10...?!
<zitecrs> 10.10
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> peregrinator_six: bom dia ai  também :D
<peregrinator_six> zitecrs, śo um momentinho por favor...
<zitecrs> obrigado!
<peregrinator_six> zitecrs, veja ai se lhe ajuda... http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2544
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> zitecrs: tu tem que dar permissão de execução parao arquivo  .BIN , deve ser só isto
<zitecrs> utilizei o comando SU, a instalação inicia mas nao completa
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> zitecrs:  SU
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> pisssssss
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> sudo su
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> sem comentários , já deve ter bugado a instalação ou sei lá
<zitecrs> Cesar_Augusto_W8, o q fiz de errado?
<peregrinator_six> zitecrs, segui a post que lhe informei lá rapaz...
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> zitecrs:  tu não usou o comando sudo su ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> para mudar os trecos do admin no ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> eu nunca precisei fazer isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> e só vi problemas com quem fez isto
<zitecrs> entao, infelizmente fiz sim...
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> mas nem lembro mais o que faz o tal do sudo su no ubuntu , só lembro que não era uma boa fazer .......
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> eu nunca precisei mudar nada nisto , só usava o sudo aptitude install PROGRAMA e deu pra banha e quando
<zitecrs> estou seguindo o tutorial q me indicou
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> instalava manualmente também não tinha grandes problemas
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> zitecrs:  tu não tem que seguir tutorial tchê , tu tem que ver primeiro
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> se o tutorial fuciona
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> olhar os comentários do treco
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> ali no primeiro comentário já tem um reclamando que não funciona
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> ai tu tem que ler mais e ver o que talvez tenha ocorrido
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> se é normal
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> meu sem ler um monte , não tem condição de usar Ubuntu/linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> pois senão tu vai passar quebrando o sistema
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> se não quer se estressar , pague alguém para fazer ou use o windows mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> ou então faça que nem eu fazia
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> lei
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> leia
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> leia
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> leia
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> porque tem que ver para qual versão é o tutorial , ver se alguém já testou
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> e o aconselhado é sempre testar numa máquina virtual
<zitecrs> entao, estou com p4 64bits... e a instalação é diferente...
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> Virtualbox + ubuntu (sua versão)
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> e se tu está usando a versão 64 bits do linux  , também complica um pouco
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> pois é assim como no windows , mais problemático
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> pois muitas coisas são para o 32bits
<Yutaka> please, o que falta aki http://paste.ubuntu.com/555778/
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> tipo tutoriais em geral
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> Yutaka: vou ver
<Yutaka> :D ok
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> Yutaka:  talvez isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=5964.0
<Yutaka> abrindo
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> Yutaka:  não tem isto nos repositórios do ubuntu ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> se tem é mais fácil
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> pelo menos deveria ser auheuahuae
<Yutaka> hi vou tentar
<Yutaka> Cesar_Augusto_W8: srsrsr nao ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> vixe
<Yutaka> mas sao as mesma coisa
<Yutaka> srsr
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> mas o texto é velho pra c*c*t*
<Yutaka> vlw Cesar_Augusto_W8 vou tentar
<Yutaka> acho q falta so o perl
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> Yutaka:  outra texto que deve ajudar http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/CoGrOO-(Corretor-Gramatical-acoplavel-ao-OpenOffice)?pagina=2
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> há Yutaka o mais importante , como achei eles   http://www.google.com.br/search?rlz=1C1CHMZ_pt-BRBR365BR366&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=cogroo_installer_linux.bin
<Yutaka> eu tentei mas
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> estava com uma coisa a mais :/
<Yutaka> archlinux cogroo_installer_linux.bin
<Yutaka> :s
<zitecrs> Cesar Augusto w8, a instalação entrou em loop infinito
<peregrinator_six> TROLL DETECTED... AFF! :|
<zitecrs> cesar augusto, ainda nao consegui resolver o problema com a instalacao... estou instalando o  driver nvidia recomendado para minha placa de video
<italoclone> pessual, uma duvida, no samba quando eu crio os usuarios, e depois os clientes windows vao autenticar ele vai autenticar com usuario da maquina ou com um qualquer definido no samba
<Scythium> itaclone
<Scythium> acho que posso ajudar se vc reformular a pergunta
<Scythium> *italoclone
<Yutaka> usuario da maquina
<Yutaka> :-)
<Yutaka> Cesar_Augusto_W8: falta o java completo \o/
<Yutaka> srsrsr
<Yutaka> instalando
<edenc> bah
<edenc> nunca confie em corretores gramaticais automatizados
<Yutaka> sim
<Yutaka> mas eu nem tenho ele direito srsrrs
<edenc> é mais fácil aprender gramática e corrigir manualmente
<Yutaka> :-P
<edenc> eu lembro quando eu fazia colegial o pessoal aparecia com umas técnicas de pesca
<Yutaka> tem a opção entao é para usar :D
<Yutaka> srsr
<edenc> era mais fácil aprender o assunto :P
<Yutaka> srrsr
<edenc> Yutaka: e não é bem assim que funciona
<edenc> Yutaka: eu tenho uma Katana e nunca usei :P
<Yutaka> mmm
<edenc> eu tenho seguro de vida e nunca usei :P
<edenc> (ainda bem, rs)
<Yutaka> ssrrsrs
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> Yutaka:  show :D
<Yutaka> sem dizer q di chmod errado srrsrs
<Yutaka> mas agora so o java bash: java: comando não encontrado
<Yutaka> edenc: vou seguir sua dica
<Yutaka> vlw
<Yutaka> vou sair do irc, vou remover e instalar um drive melhor para a conexao de rede :-D ate mais
<edenc> "driver" :P
<peregrinator_six> boa tarde sandrossv
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<sandrossv> :)
<Fokashab> Alex-Musicman :**
<Alex-Musicman> Fokashab: :***************
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Yutaka> Ubuntu 10.10 86X existe alguma forma de fazer ele reconhecer os 4gb de ram?
<Yutaka> ele diz q tem 2,9gb
<claudio-tux> boa tarde
<sandrossv> Yutaka: volto pro ubuntu ?
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como instalar o gsopcast no 10.10?
<Yutaka> sandrossv: desculpe tinha reiniciado
<Yutaka> sandrossv: nao
<Yutaka> o outro pc :D
<Yutaka> nao é meu
<Yutaka> :S
<sandrossv> :)
<Yutaka> sandrossv: como tira o mwm
<Yutaka> ?
<Yutaka> erro: 'mwm': não foi possível ler ou escrever o pacote
<sandrossv> Yutaka: onde da esse erro ?
<Yutaka> quando uso o gerenciador para remover
<Yutaka> pac
<sandrossv> não tem mwm no pacman
<Yutaka> fala o nome nao aki nao pode
<Yutaka> srsr
<sandrossv> pq não ?
<Yutaka> outra distro aceita o convite ai
<sandrossv> da não
<sandrossv> tenho q sai
<sandrossv> vo no banco
<sandrossv> daqui a poo eu voltto
<Yutaka> mmm ok
<sandrossv> Yutaka: oi
<Yutaka> oi
<Yutaka> achei um deles dentro dessa pasta  */usr/lib/X11/mwm/
<Yutaka> acreditamos ser do X
<sandrossv> legal
<sandrossv> Sim
<sandrossv> Yutaka: eu gosto do twm tbm
<Yutaka> */usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/twm.desktop
<Yutaka> sandrossv: e como remover ele?
<sandrossv> o twm ou o mwm ?
<Yutaka> ops estamos no ubuntu-br
<Yutaka> vamos para o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Yutaka> sandrossv: os dois
<Yutaka> :D
<sandrossv> #archlinux-br
<Yutaka> ¬¬
<Yutaka> pvt?
<sandrossv> pq tu não vai no canal da distro ?
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> depois te falo com mais calma
<Yutaka> srsrsr
<Yutaka> agora quero tirar isso
<Yutaka> :D
<adorilson_> Gomex: nao tem transmissão da area de SL na CP?
<Gomex> adorilson_, http://tv.softwarelivre.org/aovivo/campus-party-brasil-2011
<_DS2_Minina_> hã
<adorilson_> Gomex: blzinha. só nao dá pra ver os slides. muito claro
<Gomex> ah sim
<Gomex> ae complica mesmo
<adorilson_> Gomex: mas se tiver um jeito de jogar menos luz pro palco, acho q dá uma melhorada
<Gomex> Não é a luz
<Gomex> é o próprio projetor
<adorilson_> Gomex: vige, deu pra perceber legal uma retardo entre som/video
<Gomex> vixe
<Gomex> Caralho, acabou de dar tela azul na área patrocinada pela MS
<Gomex> aeuhauehuaheae
<Detch> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/jovem/redes_sociais/noticias/os_campuseiros_tambem_tem_seus_santos
<Gomex> Detch, Velho, pegamos essa santa aqui e fizemos uma procissão
<Gomex> auehuahae
<Gomex> Detch, Fomos, eu o Aurélio, Renca e outro maluco que apareceu aqui
<Gomex> aeuhauehae
<Detch> Gomex, ahuahua
<Gomex> Essa foto que a santa ta perto do vidro
<Gomex> então, ela originalmente não ficava ai
<Gomex> quando faltou luz fizemos a procissão e colocamos ela ae
<Detch> kk
<Detch> so faltou o são blackout
<rogerio> boa tarde, alguém sabe como rodar rmvb no vlc sem travamentos?
<Detch> rogerio, nao é seu video?
<rogerio> eu acho que não minha placa de video não é tão ruim nvidia 5500
<Detch> rogerio, instalou o drive dela?
<rogerio> tudo certo estou rodando a maioria dos efeitos sem travamentos
<rogerio> com --fix-missing?
<Detch> hum..
<rogerio> Detch eu acho que esta faltando algum repositorio por que não estou conseguindo instalar ele!
<rogerio> O VLC
<Detch> rogerio, o multimedia era pra ter ele
<rogerio> eu andei mexendo nos repositórios acho que deletei alguma coisa
<Detch> volto jah reuniao
<pedrohcb> oi
<pedrohcb> nao sei usar o IRC
<pual> Boa tarde povo do gnu/linux
<denisbr> boa tarde
<pual> denisbr:  estou com um problema no meu ubuntu o google chrome e o chromium trava minha distro
<pual> tive que remover e usar apenas o opera e o firefox. vc está tendo esse problema?
<denisbr> pual: nunca tive este problema quando usava ubuntu
<_DS2_Minina_> Alguém aí está na Campus?
<pual> denisbr:  vc está usando que distro hoje em dia?
<denisbr> pual: Debian
<pual> denisbr: utilizo o ubuntu LTS lucid. Já usei o debian. tenho medo de usar ele por ser mais dificil e não ter ubuntu tweak e essas coisas que vamos dizer assim windoniza
<denisbr> pual: entendo
<denisbr> pual: eu já usava Debian, fui para o Ubuntu, mas acabei voltando pro Debian, porque acho mais leve ... mas tenho no desktop que meu pai usa, ainda tenho um ubuntu 8.04 instalado :D
<pual> denisbr:  utilizei o brdesktop. o problema deles é que eles só usam versão estavel do debian que não tem possibilidade de instalar codecs. ai tem que dar dist upgrade mas demora muito e antigamente eu só queria usar softwares mais recentes. DEveria existir uma redistro pro debian como o super os que eh uma versão com codecs e tudo mais pro ubuntu.
<pual> hj em dia não acho  o ubuntu pesado não. sei que o debian eh mais leve tanto que rodava ele com apenas 256 MB de ram
<denisbr> pual: e o brdesktop está parado também, até onde sei.
<denisbr> pual: não digo que o ubuntu seja muito pesado, mas eu gosto das coisas mais simples :P
<everaldo> ola essa é minha primeira visita aqui
<denisbr> wel come everaldo
<everaldo> obrigado
<everaldo> preciso de ajuda com o ubuntu server
<everaldo> pode me ajudar?
<everaldo> denisbr pode me dar uma força com servidores linix?
<denisbr> everaldo: fale o seu problema, quem sabe alguém pode ajudar :)
<everaldo> linux
<everaldo> baixei a versao 10.4 queria saber quantos clientes xp posso por no ubuntu server
<denisbr> everaldo: como assim ?
<everaldo> eu queria montar um servidor linux com maquinas clientes em xp
<everaldo> sera que o server suporta mais de 20 estacoes
<denisbr> ainda não entendi o que você quer fazer :(
<everaldo> denisbr valeu mas preciso sair nos falamos outra hora
<everaldo> por hora obrigado
<rogerio> pessoal estou com problemas com rmvb no totem fica dando umas travadas e no vlc trava menos  mais ainda trava, alguem sabe por que isto esta ocrrendo?
<zer0ne> acontecia isso aqui também rogerio
<zer0ne> o único player que roda legal mesmo é o real player
<zer0ne> como o real player rodou normalmente os meus arquivos rmvb eu nem procurei uma solução, mas talvez alguém aqui tenha a solução
<rogerio> vou testar o real valeu pela dica
<zer0ne> tranquilo
<Ubuntu-BR> pessoal, pacotes com o sufixo -dev, só são necessários para quem quiser trabalhar com o desenvolvimento daquele programa?  pra quem só quer rodar o prog, basta os pacotes sem o sufixo -dev ?
<denisbr> Ubuntu-BR: sim
<Ubuntu-BR> denisbr: blz
<zitecrs> olá pessoal, solicito ajuda com minha impressora HP Deskjet D1660
<zitecrs> meu computador está em dual boot, a impressora imprime em preto normalmente no windows... mas no linux não quer imprimir e aparece o aviso que está com pouca tinta
<zitecrs> só tenho tinta no cartucho preto
<zitecrs> se alguem aí já se deparou com um problema parecido, por favor me ajude
<zitecrs> boa tarde, solicito ajuda com minha impressora HP.
<_Deko_offz> zacssa cara esplica teu problema e espera se alguem souber vai te responder...
<barna> zitecrs, vc ta com os drives da Hplinux instalado?
<barna> eu uso hp no linux de boa!
<zitecrs> barna, como faço para conferir?
<barna> 1 seg! to tentando lembrar o nome do pacote!
<zitecrs> HPLIP instalado
<barna> zitecrs, instala o pacote hplib-gui!
<zitecrs> o hp device manager está instalado
<barna> ele vai de dar as opções de conf da sua impressora!
<zitecrs> obrigado, tentarei aqui
<barna> zitecrs, entra no terminal e digita! hp-setup ele vai abrir um instalador de impressora NNO (next, Next, ok.)
<zitecrs> barna, está aparecendo q os meus níveis de tinta estão zerados, mas tem tinta no cartucho e consigo imprimir no windows
<barna> aki tb aparece (pq eu recarego os cartuchos)! mas ele imprime de boa!
<zitecrs> entao, eu tb recarrego  meus cartuchos... Qdo tento imprimir aparece msg q os niveis de tinta estão baixos e a impressora nem dá sinal...
<barna> q estranho! aki funfa de boa!
<barna> zitecrs, kra eu to no trabalho, num vou poder pesquisar! mas acredito q no google tenha algo a respeito!
<zitecrs> ok, obrigado pela ajuda!
<zitecrs> continuarei tentando aqui...
<zitecrs> os drivers estão instalados corretamente...
<Yutaka> network-manager ou networkmanager?
<barna> network-manager
<Yutaka> mmm vlw barna
<barna> d nada!
<Yutaka> :)
<Ubuntu-BR> acho que o zitecrs saiu....  eu já tive este problema, para resolver eu configurei a impressora HP para aceitar imprimir com níveis baixos de tinta.  depois disso ela imprimia normalmente
<Ubuntu-BR> a configuração é na própria impressora
<rickwap> boa noite a todos
<rickwap> pessoal estou com um problema em meu pc, uso dois sistemas operativos, w7 e linux, porem quando estou no w7 e abro um programa para converter um video o pc desliga-se durante a conversao alguem sabe o motivo?
<johnny__> Alguém sabe como edito o menu no xubuntu?
<johnny__> qual o arquivo de configuração?
<SrLinux> w7 ruim
<SrLinux> larga mao disso manow
<rickwap> SrLinux, o problema e do w7?
<SrLinux> na boa... conceteza isso eh conflito de driver... tem a opcao de ele eskentar tbm mas eh quae utopia
<rickwap> desculpa SrLinux podes explicar melhor nao entendi
<Ubuntu-BR> johnny__: não é um arquivo, é direto no painel da impressora....  mas não sei se no micro tb existe um arquivo
<johnny__> Ubuntu-br: acho que confundiu, quero saber como faço para editar o Menu no Xubuntu ( icones, submenus.. etc )
<Ubuntu-BR> johnny__: foi mal, pensei que era pergunta da impressora...   o Xubuntu usa o Gnome, vc pode configurar em vários lugares....  gnome-control-center  ,  gconf-editor  ,  ~/.gconf/   ,   ~/.gconfd/   ,   ~/.gnome2/
<johnny__> Obrigado, vou verificar. :)... tinha instalado o editor do menus do Ubuntu mas não deu certo.
<Ubuntu-BR> johnny__: olha este aquivo:   ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<Ubuntu-BR> o menu está nele
<Ubuntu-BR> johnny__: aqui explica como mexer:  http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/menustructure-13.html.en
<johnny__> é.. já estou vendo... :)
<Yutaka> duvida
<Yutaka> montar a home apartir de outro hd
<Yutaka> vai ter duas pastas
<Yutaka> lost+found e seu user
<Yutaka> se vc escrever nesse hd, vai dar problemas?
<Yutaka> eu acho q nao,
<Yutaka> mas e vcS?
<barna> Yutaka, como assim?
<Yutaka> tipo
<Yutaka> HDD1 HDD2
<Yutaka> HDD1 esta o sistema Ubuntu
<Yutaka> HDD2 esta sua home
<barna> ok!
<Yutaka> se eu gravar dados no HDD2, pode acontecer algum tipo de problemas
<Yutaka> tipo
<Yutaka> tiro o HDD2 e levo em outro pc
<Yutaka> gravo dados etc
<Yutaka> daria problemas?
<barna> vc vai ter problemas com permição de usuario!
<Yutaka> nao nao tipo
<barna> os dados vão estar lá! mas seu usuario não vai ter permição!
<Yutaka> algo deixar de funcionar
<barna> não!
<Yutaka> ah tah
<Yutaka> eque essas coisas qualquer coisa faz dar um problemao
<Yutaka> :\
<Yutaka> medo sempre
<Yutaka> :S
<barna> eu tenho hd externo! faço isso o tempo todo!
<Yutaka> ah tah :D
<Yutaka> vlw d novo barna :D
<barna> só mudar as permições com o root p/ o seu usuario e pronto! ta tudo liberado e funcionando!
<barna> d nada!
<Yutaka> :)
<barna> é um prazer poder te ajudar!
<Yutaka> thank you
<Yutaka> ^^
<barna> :D
<Yutaka> :)
<ricardix> Amigos,
<ricardix> estou com um teclado padrão americano que não consigo configurar o cedilha. Alguem pode me ajudar?
<barna> ricardix, o meu é assim!
<barna> deixa eu ver como q ta confg aki!
<ricardix> barna, valeu!
<barna> Sistema>Preferencia>Teclado!
<ricardix> hum
<barna> Aba Disposição>Adicionar>EUA internacional alternativo!
<ricardix> deixa eu tentar..
<barna> ricardix, ve a imagem com o leiault, se bate com a disposição das teclas do seu teclado!
<ricardix> barna, tô tentando confirmar assim.
<barna> massa!
<ricardix> barna, vc eh o cara
<ricardix> meu gnome está em ingles. A configuração certa era, USA International (with dead keys)
<ricardix> barna, Valeu mesmo! \o/
<Ubuntu-BR> ricardix: depois me diz se vc conseguiu.   eu tb tenho um teclado US, no Ubuntu o cedilha funciona normal, mas no Kubuntu já fiz de tudo e sempre aparece assim Ć, ć
<ricardix> <Ubuntu-BR>, consegui sim. Tenta apertando alt(da direita) + < (a tecla com o sinal de menor). Com a configuração pronta.
<barna> ricardix, d nda! é sempre bom poder ajudar!
<Ubuntu-BR> ricardix: essa combinação de ALT-direita + "," é padrão... o comportamento correto do cedilha seria apertar " ' " + C
<ricardix> Ubuntu-BR, quer dizer então que o meu ainda não está certo? rs
<RMonteiraum> walla
<Ubuntu-BR> ricardix: hahaha  +-   o importante é que vc tem o seu cedilha
<Ubuntu-BR> ricardix: o processo que eu peguei na net vou colocar em um paste e já te passo o link...  2 min
<ricardix> Ubuntu-BR, tá ótimo!
<_Deko_offz> andre@p4:~/ircd/bin$ ./ircd
<_Deko_offz> -bash: ./ircd: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<_Deko_offz> to tentando
<_Deko_offz> roda
<_Deko_offz> isso
<_Deko_offz> fala q nao foi encontrando
<_Deko_offz> ja instalei
<_Deko_offz> alguem pode me ajuda
<Yutaka> pq nao instalou do repo do ubuntu
<Yutaka> tem um ircd que tem algumas descrição escrito debian ele é otimo
<Yutaka> http://wiki.inspircd.org/tutorial/Como_instalar_um_IRCd
<Ubuntu-BR> ricardix: olha aqui:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/555991/
<Yutaka> e tentou _Deko_usar ircd start
<Yutaka> ?
<Ubuntu-BR> ricardix:  apenas as alterações em "/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/gtk.immodules" já foram suficientes para o Ubuntu, mas no Kubuntu nada dá certo, por isso tb tentei as outras
<ricardix> Ubuntu-BR, mas por fim funcionou no Kubuntu?
<Ubuntu-BR> _Deko_: acho que vc tem que tentar chamar pelo endereço completo, ou seja, algo como:  sh /usr/bin/ircd
<_Deko_> [Yutaka]: esse ircd é meu quero ele entendeu nao quero entende...
<_Deko_> Ubuntu-BR ok
<_Deko_> aff
<_Deko_> pasta etc
<Ubuntu-BR> ricardix: não..  no Kubuntu infelizmente ainda não...  só mesmo com o ALT-direita. então tá tudo bem...  não é o fim do mundo....  mas eu prefiro clicar nas aspas e C que é o jeito normal
<_Deko_> do ircd.conf
<_Deko_> agora nao ta dando pra entra
<_Deko_> andre@p4:~/ircd$ cd etc
<_Deko_> -bash: cd: etc: Permissão negada
<Yutaka> cd /etc
<_Deko_> so ta dando pra entrar
<_Deko_> como root
<Ubuntu-BR> _Deko_: permissão negada geralmente resolve-se com o:   sudo
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> chmod
<_Deko_> ok
<Yutaka> AFK
<Ubuntu-BR> _Deko_: outra forma de se localizar um programa instalado é assim:   sudo dpkg -L nome_do_programa
<Ubuntu-BR> ele mostra o endereço
<_Deko_> como libera
<_Deko_> a pasta ali
<_Deko_> pro meu usuario
<sandrossv> _Deko_: q pasta ?
<_Deko_> ja deu consegui
<sandrossv> ótimo
<_Deko_> aff
<_Deko_> mais os arquivos
<_Deko_> nao deu
<Ubuntu-BR> estranho, era para o /etc ser acessado normalmente...   faz assim...  gksu nautilus, clica com o botão direito na pasta e vai em permissões (tb tem uma forma pelo terminal)
<_Deko_> to em ssh
<_Deko_> qndo eu instalei
<_Deko_> fiz sudo ./configure
<_Deko_> sudo make
<_Deko_> sudo make install
<_Deko_> pq se nao dava erro
<_Deko_> dai dentro da pasta ircd tem pasta bin etc var
<_Deko_> pasta etc
<_Deko_> fico sem acesso
<_Deko_> entendeu?
<_Deko_> como faz pra liberar ela pelo terminal e os arquivos q tem dentro dela
<Ubuntu-BR> hum...  peraí
<_Deko_> ok obrigado
<Ubuntu-BR> _Deko_: tenta:   chmod u=rw,g=r,o=r-x NOME_DA_PASTA
<Ubuntu-BR> talvez tenha que usar sudo, mas tenta sem
<_Deko_> ok
<Ubuntu-BR> para ter certeza da pasta, digite o nome + tab para ver se completa (pq tá achando)
<_Deko_> sim
<_Deko_> agora
<_Deko_> cara
<_Deko_> fiquei sem acesso pasta denovo
<_Deko_> tinha feito chmod 777 nome_da_pasta
<_Deko_> ai libero ela pra mim entrar
<_Deko_> mas os arquivos dentro da pasta nao tenho acesso
<ricardix> Ubuntu-BR, Show, Funcionou. Agora direitinho. hehehe
<_Deko_> :/
<Ubuntu-BR> _Deko_: este comando altera as permissões de cada arquivo dentro da pasta:   $ find /home/user/dir/ -type d -exec chmod ugo+rx {} \;
<Ubuntu-BR> _Deko_: OK, blz então
<_Deko_> [Ubuntu-BR]: ok
<RMonteiraum> isso q eu ia falar
<RMonteiraum> :P
<RMonteiraum> como eu não sei fazer nada s enaum for pelo webmin,... rsrs
<Yutaka> http://under-linux.org/f100/mudar-usuario-e-permissao-de-pastas-98265/
<Ubuntu-BR> ricardix: blz..  agora o Cedilha funciona de 2 formas....   só esqueci de te dizer que tinha que reiniciar o X, mas vc acertou...
<Yutaka> vou recompilar o kernel do meu arch, ate depois
<Ubuntu-BR> boa noite a todos
<_Deko_> aff
<_Deko_> nao deu ainda
<_Deko_> pasta libera mais os arquivos dentro nao
<RMonteiraum> hunft
<RMonteiraum> ainda existe net split?
<RMonteiraum> :P
<_Deko_> se existe link net split sim né
<fxd> brasleg virus
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como instalar o gsopcat no 10.10?
<nubbao> oi pessoal
<nubbao> alguém pode me dar uma ajuda
<nubbao> ?
<nubbao> pessoal estou comproblemas para acessar alguns dominios como globo.com e google.com.br
<nubbao> e sou redirecionado para outra pagina
<nubbao> nao tenho ideia do que pode estar acontecendo
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> esse unity é uma bosta
<RMonteiraum> nubbao achei algo interessante com base no que você me falou
<RMonteiraum> talvez resolva pra você
<RMonteiraum> nubbao tente este link http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/resolvido-falha-seguranca/892604?p=4800002
<nubbao> ok
<nubbao> pois é
<RMonteiraum> [nubbao] pode ser q seja problema na sua conexao com a internet
<nubbao> o que o cara fez foi adicionar o dns livre do google
<nubbao> eu tentei isso
<RMonteiraum> nubbao no modem... a gvt manda o modem com user e senha padrao
<nubbao> mas nao deu certo tb
<RMonteiraum> qualquer um com ip entra e ferra o modem
<RMonteiraum> nubbao perae
<nubbao> ja ate resetei o bixo
<RMonteiraum> to dentro do seu modem
<RMonteiraum> pqp
<RMonteiraum> sacanagem
<RMonteiraum> nubbao vou ver o q posso fazer
<RMonteiraum> primeiro
<nubbao> rs
<RMonteiraum> vou mudar a senha dele, blz?
<RMonteiraum> ja te passo por pvt
<nubbao> kkkkkk
<nubbao> aiai
<Leon_Nardella> nussa
<Leon_Nardella> http liberado na WAN
<nubbao> que blx
<xGrind> \o/
<Leon_Nardella> nubbao, DNS pode ser o menor dos seus problemas :X
<RMonteiraum> a gvt eh foda
<nubbao> ja que qq pode entrar no meu modem
<nubbao> dns é fixinha
<nubbao> q MER$#@#4
<RMonteiraum> isso eh foda mesmo
<nubbao> mas de qq modo continuo sem acesso
<Leon_Nardella> nubbao, http://paste.ubuntu.com/556001/
<Spiritual> alguém aí já teve a mensagem "could not update ICEauthority file...
<Leon_Nardella> nubbao,  ftp telnet e http liberaod no seu modem pra qualquer um
<nubbao> pois é
<nubbao> a primeira vez que eu estranhei foi que eu vi na parte de virtual server
<Leon_Nardella> nubbao, Se eu fosse você já resetava ele pra garantir e configurava do 0. Desativa tudo que for serviço pra WAN e põe umas senhas boas.
<nubbao> tava allow all
<Leon_Nardella> Pode ter "vírus" rodando nele já e tal.
<nubbao> ja resetei ele hj mesmo
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella ja tem
<nubbao> e nao resolveu
<RMonteiraum> nubbao
<RMonteiraum> pra resolver,,, tenta colocar o firmware denovo no modem
<RMonteiraum> se você achar
<RMonteiraum> porque ta bugado
<RMonteiraum> ou... pede pra gvt te mandar outro
<RMonteiraum> confesso q eu antigamente (ha uns 10 anos atras) bugava os modens de zueira. mas não pensava q ainda hj tivesse engraçadinhos q gostassem de brincar disso
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<Spiritual> Olá. Quando eu inicio o ubuntu e faço o login, não aparece o painel e fica tudo trêmulo na parte de baixo do monitor
<Spiritual> por que será?
<RMonteiraum> medo!
<RMonteiraum> :P
<nubbao> tem como eu checar uma md5 nele pra ver?
<nubbao> ou coisa do tipo
<RMonteiraum> nubbao no firmware carregado? acho q não
<RMonteiraum> liga pra gvt e manda os paspalhos se virarem... e ameace-os por colocar em risco a segurança dos seus dados, deixando o modem arreganhado pra qualquer um entrar
<RMonteiraum> isso eh responsabilidade da gvt
<nubbao> to grilado com esse povo viu!
<nubbao> eu tenho um apache aqui
<nubbao> mas uso so pra teste
<nubbao> tenho um roteador wireless com firewall nele
<nubbao> tem como vc tentar acessar ele dai
<RMonteiraum> nubbao mas tava só interno... tanto q pela porta 80, entrou direto no modem
<RMonteiraum> nubbao reseta o modem denovo
<RMonteiraum> nubbao ta bloqueado denovo
<RMonteiraum> :P
<Spiritual> Olá. Quando eu inicio o ubuntu e faço o login, não aparece o painel e fica tudo trêmulo na parte de baixo do monitor, por que será?
<nubbao> blz so um segundo
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella tem mto nego esculhambado neh?
<RMonteiraum> não posso falar mto não porque eu ja fui :p
<RMonteiraum> mas não imaginava q tinha gente q ainda perdia tempo fazendo isso
<RMonteiraum> e ainda cobram... eh mole?
<nubbao> de volta
<nubbao> e mesma coisa
<claudio-tux> sopcast instalado
<claudio-tux> show de bola
<RMonteiraum> nubbao vou ver o q posso fazer daqui
<RMonteiraum> pra ajudar
<RMonteiraum> blz?
<nubbao> blzz
<nubbao> ja resetei lá
<RMonteiraum> troquei a senha la denovo
<RMonteiraum> agora, não dou o mole de ligar o firewall antes de fazer o q deve ser feito
<Spiritual> como eu faço pra copiar os dados da /home criptografada para outro lugar e poder lê-los normalmente?
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<nubbao> rs
<jlvidals> olá pessoal, o 10.10 é lento mesmo ou é minha impressão?
<jlvidals> como faço para funcionar o som no cce win funcionava nos anteriores
<DodgeThis> alguem ja configurou um pdc em samba?
<Leon_Nardella> RMonteiraum, hoje em dia tá cheio de malware na net procurando modem aberto mesmo. Não acho nem que seja o caso de ter um desocupado do outro lado, não.
<Leon_Nardella> RMonteiraum, Põe um ssh server na net e olha os logs. Em 5min já começam a tentar entrar.
<Leon_Nardella> jlvidals, A interface nova é sabidamente lerda. O pessola tá tentando umas soluções novas pra próxima versão. Mas no ambiente normal não é pra ter nenhuma diferença.
<RMonteiraum> leon
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella to ligado
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella qdo comecei com servidores unix, tinha esse problema... do ssh...
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella mas parece q o caso do nubbao é coisa de bobalhao q ta aprendendo
<RMonteiraum> ssh é mais tenso
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> :D
<RMonteiraum> o cara não vai perder tempo fazendo isso: http://infonet.inf.br/downloads/pagina/index.htm
<Leon_Nardella> O bom é que hoje em dia todo mundo tá pondo um router wifi depois do modem e ganhando um pouco de proteção.
<nubbao> gracas ao meu router eu nao to na chuva
<RMonteiraum> isso qdo o router faz algo neh... porque a maioria faz fica default e aí, fica mole neh
<nubbao> mas se tiver espiao no modem eu to feito
<RMonteiraum> eh só o cara direcionar a porta 80 pro pro roteador e valew....
<RMonteiraum> nubbao parece q o problema eh no router.... deve estar la no router mesmo
<jlvidals> Leon_Nardella: já instalei audacious e nada. sem som
<RMonteiraum> sabe se o acesso remoto do modem ta ativado?
<RMonteiraum> do router
<Leon_Nardella> jlvidals, Num sei nem o que é isso.
<RMonteiraum> desculpe
<jlvidals> rsrs
<valder> ai alguém sabe algum truque bom para configurar sis190 wireles ?
<nubbao> tenta usar meu http ae
<valder> meu wireless fica caindo toda hora
<RMonteiraum> nubbao do apache/
<RMonteiraum> ?
<DodgeThis> alguem ja configurou um pdc?
<nubbao> isso
<valder> não achei nada no google de bom
<Leon_Nardella> valder, Tá usando wpa2? Testa com wpa1 mesmo.
<RMonteiraum> nubbao seu apache não estava visivel pra fora da sua rede
<nubbao> pois é
<valder> hom vou testar
<valder> vlw
<nubbao> entao o roteador ta com o firewall ok
<RMonteiraum> nubbao não necessariamente
<RMonteiraum> nubbao o bom, seria q o seu roteador fosse o responsável pela sua conexao com a internet
<RMonteiraum> sabe como configurar ele?
<RMonteiraum> nubbao ta ae?
<nubbao> to
<nubbao> para eu colocalo como responsavel da conexao teria que tirar essa funcao do modem da gvt
<nubbao> ?
<RMonteiraum> o modem da gvt deve ficar operando como bridge
<RMonteiraum> e o roteador como PPPoE
<RMonteiraum> sabe como fazer?
<nubbao> posse dar uma fucada
<RMonteiraum> coisa simples de fazer
<nubbao> rs
<Leon_Nardella> nubbao, Salva as config dos dois primeiro, mas ter como recuperar se der merda. :P
<Leon_Nardella> mas = pra
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardellato auxiliando ele aqui... to direcionando a porta pro roteador e vou colocar o roteador como PPPoE e depois o modem como bridge
<RMonteiraum> e claro
<RMonteiraum> dar um Up na segurança dele... q ta ferrada...
<RMonteiraum> :P
<Leon_Nardella> Boa.
<Leon_Nardella> Manda a fatura depois. :P
<valder_> ai agora parou de cair, porém está lenta a conexão :(
<valder_> wap
<valder_> eu coloquei no roteador filtro mac de rede
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella lol.. hehehe
<valder_> será que pode ser isso ?
<Leon_Nardella> valder_, Até pode, mas não deveria influenciar.
<Leon_Nardella> griphown, Entra no router por telnet e vê a CPU. Se consumo tiver alto, deve ser a filtragem por mac ou alguma regra doidona de firewall (caso você tenha mexido).
<griphown> mas eu deixei direto no rotiador ... o foda é que no celular a conexão está legal
<griphown> acho que é alguma coisa dessa placa tosca de wireles da sis190
<Leon_Nardella> griphown, Bem provável.
<griphown> bom vlw, pela mão agora pelo menos não está caindo mais :D
<RMonteiraum> griphown Bem provável...[2]
<RMonteiraum> o canal deveria se chamar #Ubuntu-br_and_anything
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<Leon_Nardella> RMonteiraum, https://www.balaodainformatica.com.br/site/index.asp?prod_id=21898
<Leon_Nardella> Pra você montar seu firewall aê.
<Leon_Nardella> :P
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella Jabá no canal?
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> lol
<Leon_Nardella> Claro
<Leon_Nardella> Oferta boa a gente compartilha.
<RMonteiraum> coloca uns roteadores q aceitam wrt... meus firewalls eu coloco wrt e faço as regras no iptables
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella da menos pau do q pc...
<RMonteiraum> e vende mais... rsrs
<Leon_Nardella> RMonteiraum, Você trabalha com isso?
<RMonteiraum> costumo usar uns DIR300 ou DIR600 da dlink
<Leon_Nardella> Eu matei um DIR300 mês passado.
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella consultoria... só indico
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella eu revivo ele
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<Leon_Nardella> Pô.. levei lá pra regravar a flash dele
<Leon_Nardella> E o cara não conseguiu.
<Leon_Nardella> :\
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella e recebo a comissao, obviamente (das inicaçoes)
<RMonteiraum> indicaçoes*
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella cara... o q você fez com ele? tentou carregar o dd-wrt nele e ferrou?
<Leon_Nardella> Tava com openwrt já
<Leon_Nardella> Daí fui pôr dd-wrt
<RMonteiraum> hummm,,,,
<Leon_Nardella> E me precipitei um pouco.
<RMonteiraum> hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Leon_Nardella> ahuha
<RMonteiraum> tendi
<RMonteiraum> mas é mole
<Leon_Nardella> É nada. Ficou rebootando em loop.
<RMonteiraum> tem q acessar pelo ssh nos primeiros segundos
<Leon_Nardella> Não ia.
<Leon_Nardella> Nada.
<Leon_Nardella> Não pegava IP na wan nem na LAN
<Leon_Nardella> Nada.
<RMonteiraum> assim.,... coloca pra dar ping no ip do roter e liga ele
<RMonteiraum> qdo pingar, manda conectar
<RMonteiraum> eh batata
<RMonteiraum> ja recuperei um monte assim
<RMonteiraum> vendia o serviço pelo ML
<RMonteiraum> ersrsrs
<RMonteiraum> fazia remoto
<RMonteiraum> AIUhIAhIUahIUahiuAHiuHA
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-20
<RMonteiraum> 50tão
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> acho q nubbao morreu
<RMonteiraum> voltou
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<Leon_Nardella> RMonteiraum, Não ia, bicho.
<Leon_Nardella> Deu pau na hora de upar a firmware.
<Leon_Nardella> Erro na flash
<Leon_Nardella> Só reprogramando mesmo.
<Leon_Nardella> E o cara não conseguiu na DLink.
<RMonteiraum> Leon_Nardella se eu te ffalar como esses caras da dlink sao bons
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> tinha um cara la
<RMonteiraum> vamos chama-lo de C.
<RMonteiraum> ele contratava meus servicos remotos
<Leon_Nardella> RMonteiraum, Não é a Dlink em si, é uma assistência dela. Recebem os RMAs lá e tal. O cara dando manutenção até em Cisco. Senti firmeza lá.
<RMonteiraum> :P
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, \o/ Boa noite! Sumidão em...?!
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, iae cara. blz?
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, beleza e com vc vertinho ai...?!
<ruffleS> tudo tranquilo
<Yutaka> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<desktop_> Olá para todos
<rootsh> hola
<desktop_> então temnho uma duvida !
<desktop_> alguem aqui joga counter striker no linux ?
<desktop_> :??????????????????????
<Sidinei> opa
<desktop_> co jogo counter strike ??? alguem consegue jogar no linux
<desktop_> e online ?
<desktop_> so atravez daquele cedega mesmo ???
<jmotta> desktop_, já ouvi dizer e vi relatos dizendo que funciona sim
<jmotta> mas eu mesmo nunca joguei
<jmotta> joguei uma vez world of warcraft
<jmotta> funcionou .. mas ficou meio lerdo
<Sidinei> alguem tem um webcam Microdia PC Camera SN9C201 funcionando no ubuntu 10.10
<nubbao> CS uma vez funfou mas ficou lerdo tb
<nubbao> usei o cedega
<nubbao> mas o pc era ruim tb
<nubbao> ai tem que dar um desconto
<nubbao> nao deu para colocar muita resolucao nao
<desktop_> e Cs com wine ? roda legal ? alguem pode me arrumar um tutorial para configuração do wine ?
<desktop_> bom pelo menos no youtube tem varios videos de gente jogando CS com Wine
<Sidinei> to com problemas na minha webcam, alguem pode me ajudar
<desktop_> ola para todos
<desktop_> outra duvida
<figlidellastessa> nunca duvide de nada
<figlidellastessa> ksks
<figlidellastessa> brincadeira
<desktop_> kkk
<desktop_> como faço pra acessar meu hd ???? quando clico nele aparece ! não foi possivel montar o volume
<desktop_> detalhe ! neste hd a partição nTSF e tem o win 7 instalado
<desktop_> outro Detalhe ! to Usando o Debian 5.0 Lenny ]
<nubbao> veja se tem o fuse instalado
<desktop_> fuse
<desktop_> deixa eu ver
<nubbao> lsmod
<desktop_> no
<desktop_> sem fuse meu chapa
<desktop_> instalo ele pelo Synaptic ?
<nubbao> ele que normalmente é o driver pra usar os ntfs
<desktop_> ah ta
<desktop_> deixa eu ver
<nubbao> usa o lsmod e veja
<nubbao> tem o ntfs-3g tb
<nubbao> veja ai
<nubbao> acho que esse guia pode te ajudar
<nubbao> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Montar-particoes-NTFS-com-Fuse-e-NTFS3G-no-Debian-Etch
<nubbao> veja ele ae
<paulo> boa noite pessoal
<nubbao> bn
<paulo> estou começando agora no ubuntu e gostaria de saber como eu faço pra usar o unity 2d
<paulo> alguem pode me orientar?
<peregrinator_six> não saiu ainda pelo que eu saiba, via sair no Ubuntu 11.04
<peregrinator_six> *vai..
<oscarmauricio> humm, bom, eu não sei baixar, mas se vc esperar o 11.04...
<paulo> eh q eu vi uma materia no superdownload falando q tem como vc baixar uma versao de teste do 10.10
<peregrinator_six> paulo, não da pra vc esperar não até abril proximo não...?!
<peregrinator_six> paulo, se vc tá começando agora não recomendo...
<paulo> ok
<peregrinator_six> paulo, já usa Ubuntu algum ai...?!
<paulo> agora alguem sabe quando sai a versao 11.04?
<peregrinator_six> paulo, final de abril!
<peregrinator_six> mais ou menos..
<oscarmauricio> mes 4 de 2011
<paulo> humm ok
<paulo> obrigado pessoal pela ajuda
<peregrinator_six> paulo,
<paulo> ?
<peregrinator_six> vc já us aalgum Linux ai...?!
<peregrinator_six> *usa...
<paulo> soh o ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> um, beleza...
<paulo> mais bem raro mesmo... uso mais windows
<peregrinator_six> mas já que vc tá começando agora é complicado vc usar coisas em desenvolvimento (versão testi) ainda...
<peregrinator_six> paulo, vc usa o Ubuntu 10.04 ou o 10.10...?!
<paulo> 10.10
<paulo> uso ele mais para saber como eh
<paulo> as diferenças
<peregrinator_six> paulo, vou lhe dar um .pdf que lhe ajudará a ter mais conciência de como usar o seu Ubuntu...
<peregrinator_six> um moento...
<peregrinator_six> *momento..
<paulo> ok
<peregrinator_six> paulo, ótimo proveito pra ti! :) http://www.4shared.com/document/6V84nyv_/Ubuntu_guia_do_iniciante.htm
<paulo> obrigado
<paulo> vou procurar dar uma estudada
<peregrinator_six> paulo, vou lhe recomendar outro site também...
<peregrinator_six> paulo,  segui esse depois de estudar o .pdf...! http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2139
<paulo> esse guia nao vem no ubuntu nao?
<peregrinator_six> não! ^^
<paulo> ^
<paulo> ^^
<peregrinator_six> paulo,
<peregrinator_six> por ultimo, recorrar aqui ó... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/board,8.0.html Muitas dicas legais! :D
<peregrinator_six> paulo, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<figlidellastessa> pessoal interessado na discussão sobre a regulaçcão da net, liberdade de expressão, etc  join #brazilians
<peregrinator_six> opa...!
<desktop_> valeu Nubbao resolvido
<desktop_> legal
<desktop_> brigadao
<desktop_> fala peregrinator
<peregrinator_six> desktop_, boa noite.
<desktop_> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> eita... :P dei boa noite duas vezes... xD
<desktop_> hehehe é
<desktop_> escuta deixa eu ja aproveitar e perguntar
<peregrinator_six> desktop_, agora que vc tem duas boas noites, de uma pra alguem que esteja precisando... :P UAHSUAHSUAHSUASHUAHSH
<desktop_> acabei de inastalar um jogo via wine aqui no debian mas... ele não criou icone executavel do jogo
<desktop_> onde posso localizar :?
<desktop_> kkkkk
<desktop_> ok
<desktop_> boa noite a todos
<desktop_> rs
<peregrinator_six> desktop_, tem uma diquinha que ajuda a localizar isso quando ele não cria...
<peregrinator_six> deixa ver se acho pra vc..
<desktop_> ok
<peregrinator_six> desktop_, tenta isso ai... http://www.biglinux.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=89
<paulo> boa noite a todos
<paulo> e ate a proxima
<sandrossv> boa
<desktop_> esse comando ai Peregrineitor !!!!!!!!! te, paramentros e eu nao sei o que colocar
<desktop_> whereis
<desktop_> whereis [ -sbmu ] [ -SBM dir ... -f ] nome...
<peregrinator_six> desktop_, deixa eu ver...
<sandrossv> desktop_: o q vc quer fazer ?
<sandrossv> whereis diz oned ta um executavel
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, ajuda ai, ele instalaou um programa e ele não crio o icone de atalho... :|
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa noite.
<desktop_> boa noite
<sandrossv> [sandrossv@Bloom ~]$ whereis firefox
<sandrossv> firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /usr/lib/firefox
<desktop_> ok
<sandrossv> desktop_: qual o programa q vc instalou ?
<desktop_> nothing !!!!!!!!
<desktop_> na verdade fou um game
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: boa
<desktop_> Counter Strike 1.6
<sandrossv> desktop_: qual ?
<desktop_> hihihi
<sandrossv> pelo wine ?
<desktop_> sim
<sandrossv> ~/.wine/drive_c/
<desktop_> /root/.wine/drive_c/: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<desktop_> apareceu isso aqui
<desktop_> bash:
<sandrossv> desktop_: ta usando root como usuario ?
<nubbao> normalmente fica tudo dentro de /bin
<nubbao> rs
<desktop_> to usando debian e ele tem duas versoes de terminal
<sandrossv> nubbao: programa do wine
<desktop_> uma normal e outro como root
<nubbao> humm
<sandrossv> desktop_: mas vc instalou como root ou 'normal '
<sandrossv> ?
<desktop_> hmm o que ?? vao invadir a minha maquina
<desktop_> hehehe
<desktop_> normal
<nubbao> entao fica centro da pasta home
<desktop_> hmm
<desktop_> espera
<nubbao> so que oculto
<nubbao> vai em
<nubbao> /home/usuario/.wine
<sandrossv> desktop_: ta usando gnome ?
<desktop_> sim
<sandrossv> abre a tua pasta pessoal
<sandrossv> e aperta ctrl+h
<nubbao> issssssooooooooooo
<sandrossv> ai vai na pasta .wine
<nubbao> drive_c
<nubbao> se nao me engano
<sandrossv> depois na pasta_ drive_c
<desktop_> ow my god
<sandrossv> e depois arquivo de programas
<sandrossv> ai é igual no windows
<sandrossv> desktop_: conseguiu ?
<desktop_> sand consgui sim
<sandrossv> :)
<desktop_> mas num ta abrindo ....
<desktop_> zica
<desktop_> acho que usei o wine sem ta configurando corretamente
<desktop_> tipo sem o library  shel32 por exemplo
<desktop_> sera que vou ter que reinstalar ???
<griphown> alguém ai teve problemas com hibernação de notebook no ubuntu 10.10 ??
<oscarmauricio> Olá pessoal, alguem aqui já foi para a Campus Party?
<BiCoBoZ> Olá ... Bom Dia !
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<ZandreBran> ôlas
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, bom cara
<BiCoBoZ> ZandreBran, bom?
<ZandreBran> Ôlas BiCoBoZ; blz.
<BiCoBoZ> alguem chegou a ver o unity?
<podestark> Opa galera!
<podestark> Testei o unity, acho que será uma marca no Ubuntu!
<komentarze_listy> preciso de uma dica... existe algum browser bem leve que nao seja usado em CLI ? tpo uma alternativa ao netsurf/dillo
<geowany_> komentarze_listy, conheço o midori
<peregrinator_six> é, falem muito bem desse Midori ai, aliás ele vaoi vir como default do Jupitar...
<peregrinator_six> *falam...
<komentarze_listy> peregrinator_six: to testando ele agora, parece bom... mas nao eh tao leve assim, preciso de algo que rode de boa com 256 de ram...
<komentarze_listy> geowany_: opa, a msg era pra vc:P
<komentarze_listy> peregrinator_six: jupitar ?
<Distrowatch> toma vergonha na cara e compre memória rapaz
<peregrinator_six> komentarze_listy, desculpe, Jupiter...
<komentarze_listy> peregrinator_six: o que seria ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> boa noite a todos
<peregrinator_six> komentarze_listy, tá quase sendo... http://www.elementary-project.com/
<Thiago-UBUNTU> preciso de ajuda
<peregrinator_six> Thiago-UBUNTU, bom dia. :)
<geowany_> komentarze_listy, browser leve...
<geowany_> ja tentou o opera?
<geowany_> se nao, só algum em modo texto mesmo
<komentarze_listy> opera eh mto leve, eh verdade.. tinha esquecido dele
<komentarze_listy> peregrinator_six: vou ver o que eh
<Thiago-UBUNTU> instalei o ubuntu 10.10  no meu eeepc asus 1201t e o mic naum funciona
<Thiago-UBUNTU> nem externo nem interno
<Distrowatch> pow rapaz
<Distrowatch> da uma olhada no alsamixer
<Distrowatch> e veja isso ai
<Thiago-UBUNTU> oq devo fazer
<Thiago-UBUNTU> como mecho no alsa mixer ?
<Distrowatch> vai no terminal  e digite alsamizer
<Distrowatch> alsamixer
<Distrowatch> e la vc pode alterar
<komentarze_listy> alguem ja mexeu com mac ae ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> o volume do mic estava todo zerado
<Thiago-UBUNTU> aumentei e aparentemente nada
<Distrowatch> então vai aumente
<Thiago-UBUNTU> já aumentei
<Distrowatch> e o micro nada
<komentarze_listy> veja se ele nao ta mutado
<komentarze_listy> veja a opçcao mic boost
<Thiago-UBUNTU> aumentei
<Thiago-UBUNTU> só tinha ela lá a opção de mic naum tem
<Thiago-UBUNTU> só mic boost
<komentarze_listy> essa mesmo, vc tem de escolher ela e teclar SPACE pra ela ligar
<Thiago-UBUNTU> coloquei todas as opções no máximo
<Thiago-UBUNTU> tem algo mais q posso fazer ?
<komentarze_listy> Thiago-UBUNTU:  amigo, nao sei
<Guest83418> opa
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow isso ta me dasanimando
<komentarze_listy> Thiago-UBUNTU:  pra falar a verdade, nunca consegui fazer meu mic funcionar no arch linux... o problema eh minha placa de som onboard
<komentarze_listy> tenta com oss cara, eh chato mas tente... procure em algum forum
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow bichu eu uso ubuntu faz pouco mais de um ano nunca tive algum problema desse tipo
<Thiago-UBUNTU> sempre funcionou normalmente
<komentarze_listy> Thiago-UBUNTU: vc tem sorte, entao cara. eu nunca tive sorte com hardware, soh me ferrei
<Thiago-UBUNTU> esse netbook ta perfeito no win7
<komentarze_listy> Thiago-UBUNTU: peguei um hp pavillion(sorte que foi de graça) taquei ubuntu nele, na ´epoca mal sabia o que era linux... nunca vi minha aceleracao 3d funcionar hahaha
<komentarze_listy> qual eh a placa de som dele ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> powa placa de som eh alc 269
<Thiago-UBUNTU> hda ati sb
<Thiago-UBUNTU> eh um eeepc asus ...1201t
<komentarze_listy> perae, deixa eu dar uma xeretada
<Thiago-UBUNTU> ok
<Thiago-UBUNTU> tem um post num site q esqueci de colocar nos favoritos diz a um cara conseguiu colocando o alsa do 10.04
<komentarze_listy> eh isso que to procurando
<Thiago-UBUNTU> no live cd rodou com o alsa do 10.04 aee qundo colocou o alsa do 04 no 10 deu pau novamente
<komentarze_listy> nunca fiz meu fone rodar no alsa, soh no oss
<Thiago-UBUNTU> será q tem como substituir o alsa por outro ?
<komentarze_listy> tem sim, mas vai ser uma dor de cabeça a mais...
<komentarze_listy> ta funcionando tudo nele, menos o fone ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow
<Thiago-UBUNTU> o fone funciona
<Thiago-UBUNTU> oq naum funciona eh o mic
<komentarze_listy> certo, wireless ta funcionando ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> sim tudo OK
<Thiago-UBUNTU> to tc dele
<komentarze_listy> vc ja atualizou ele ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> sim
<Thiago-UBUNTU> atualizer kernel
<Thiago-UBUNTU> atualizei tudo
<komentarze_listy> caramba cara, eu n sei como te ajudar... isso me da agonia, eu ja sofri com microfone aqui pqp...
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow oq dá raiva eh q no RUINDOWS ta tudo OK
<Thiago-UBUNTU> o problema eh q a maioria dos drivers pra linux saum meia boca
<komentarze_listy> o foda eh que pra vc fazer isso rodar, aposto que vai ter que fazer uma baita gambiarra
<Thiago-UBUNTU> vou tentar achar o driver original q a realtek disponibiliza pra linux e compilar
<Distrowatch> se liga
<Thiago-UBUNTU> q nada
<Thiago-UBUNTU> oi
<Distrowatch> vai no terminal
<Thiago-UBUNTU> ahn
<Distrowatch> lspci
<Distrowatch> e veja se ele esta la
<Thiago-UBUNTU> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Thiago-UBUNTU> ta aparecendo isso no q se trata de som
<Distrowatch> sim
<Distrowatch> pow esta merda
<Distrowatch> ta certo
<Thiago-UBUNTU> oq posso fazer pra ter o meu mic funcionando
<Thiago-UBUNTU> oq posso fazer pra ter o meu mic funcionando ?
<Distrowatch> vai em preferencia de som
<Thiago-UBUNTU> será q terei de ser refém do WIN nesse net book
<Distrowatch> porra
<Distrowatch> vai em preferencia de som
<Thiago-UBUNTU> já to em preferencias de som
<Distrowatch> botão direito
<komentarze_listy> uhauauhahuauha
<Thiago-UBUNTU> diga
<Distrowatch> entrada
<Thiago-UBUNTU> já ta
<Distrowatch> ta em microfone
<Thiago-UBUNTU> naum tem mic só audio interno analógico
<Distrowatch> conector
<Distrowatch> e do lado esta o q ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> nada
<Distrowatch> se não estar em nada tenta marcar microfone 1
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow naum tem a opção de microfone
<Thiago-UBUNTU> só de audio analog internor stereo
<Distrowatch> do lado tem que estar microfone1 , microfone 2 ou entrada de linha
<Thiago-UBUNTU> naum tem pow
<Thiago-UBUNTU> se quiser faço um print pra vc ver
<Distrowatch> hardware esta marcando o que  ?
<Distrowatch> na boa mesmo
<Thiago-UBUNTU> analog stereo duplex
<Thiago-UBUNTU> se quiser fazer um acesso remoto te mostro como está
<Distrowatch> em cima audio interno
<Thiago-UBUNTU> naum tem nada
<Thiago-UBUNTU> só tem audio interno
<Thiago-UBUNTU> só tem audio interno
<Thiago-UBUNTU> alguma sugestão ?
<Distrowatch> front mic esta aumentado né
<Thiago-UBUNTU> naum tem front mic
<Distrowatch> alsactl store
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow só um minuto
<Thiago-UBUNTU> alsactl: save_state:1532: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<komentarze_listy> root, amigo
<Distrowatch> $ alsamixer
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch> 2. Utilize as setas direcionais direita e esquerda para se mover pelas opções e cima e baixo para aumentar ou diminuir. Espaço ativa ou desativa (se possível) e TAB alterna com a tela Capture.
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch> 3. Indo para o final da tela (apertando seta direcional direita até o final), deve aparecer a opção "Channel". Use as setas direcionais cima e baixo para alterá-la para 2ch.
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch> 4. Aperte TAB para ir para outra tela.
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch> 5. Use a seta direcional direita para selecionar "Capture" e aumente o máximo possível.
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch> 6. Ainda em Capture aperte Espaço para ativá-lo. Aparecerá em vermelho escrito CAPTURE logo em cima do volume (que deverá estar 100<>100).
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch> 7. A opção ao lado (Digital) serve para aumentar a sensibilidade do microfone. Ou seja, quanto mais alto o Digital, mais som o microfone capta, mas, se muito alto, o som não fica reconhecível. Recomendo que fique entre 50 e 80.
<Distrowatch>  
<Thiago-UBUNTU> já fiz tudo isso e nada
<Thiago-UBUNTU> como sudo
<Distrowatch> Meu ponto de partida será o site do projeto ALSA (pra quem não souber do que se trata a sigla: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, o projeto é responsável por desenvolver soluções entre interface e dispositivos de som), encontrado nesse link: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page.
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch> Através deste site baixei os seguintes arquivos para minha pasta pessoal (/home/usuário):
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch>     * alsa-lib-1.0.16 (http://ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/lib/alsa-lib-1.0.16.tar.bz2)
<Distrowatch>     * alsa-driver-1.0.16 (http://ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.16.tar.bz2)
<Distrowatch>     * alsa-utils-1.0.16 (http://ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/utils/alsa-utils-1.0.16.tar.bz2)
<Thiago-UBUNTU> oq eu faço com esses arquivos ?
<Distrowatch> instala
<Distrowatch> alias qual distro usa mesmo
<Distrowatch> Ubuntu 10.04
<Distrowatch> é isso  ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> naum ubuntu 10.10
<Distrowatch> Primeiro identifique a versão do alsa.
<Distrowatch> Código:
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch> cat /proc/asound/version
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch> Se a versão menor que 1.0.23 você é candidato a usar a solução a seguir.
<Distrowatch> Faça:
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch> Código:
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch> sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<Thiago-UBUNTU> eh a 1.0.23
<Thiago-UBUNTU> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<Thiago-UBUNTU> olha aee
<Distrowatch> ok
<Thiago-UBUNTU> faço esse procedimento q vc passou aee ?
<Distrowatch> não
<Thiago-UBUNTU> tem algim alsa mais atual q o do 10.10 ?
<Distrowatch> Current versions
<Distrowatch>  
<Distrowatch>     * alsa-driver-1.0.23
<Distrowatch>     * alsa-lib-1.0.23
<Distrowatch>     * alsa-utils-1.0.23
<Distrowatch>     * alsa-tools-1.0.23
<Distrowatch>     * alsa-firmware-1.0.23
<Distrowatch>     * alsa-plugins-1.0.23
<Distrowatch>     * alsa-oss-1.0.17
<Distrowatch>     * pyalsa-1.0.22
<peregrinator_six> Mano_Chao, \o/ Bom dia.
<Mano_Chao> peregrinator_six, bom dia cara
<Mano_Chao> firmeza ae
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<peregrinator_six> sim! ^^
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<mateus> bom dia
<sidinei> olá pessoal
<sidinei> estou com problema na minha webcam  Microdia PC Camera SN9C201
<sidinei> alguem pode me ajudar
<sandrossv> sidinei: qual o problema ?
<sidinei> <sandrossv>  meu problema esta na qualidade dela, a imagem fica preto com branco
<sidinei> ja tente de todas as formas , mais não da certo =/
<liberie> veja se nao e uma limitação do modulo sidinei
<liberie> da sua webcam
<sidinei> sim...
<sidinei> pesquisei na net e o pessoal fala q tem q instalar um driver, mais nunca conseguir
<sidinei> <liberie> vc tem alguma ideia de como posso resolver esta problema
<liberie> nao pois nao seu qual e o usbid dessa sua camera
<liberie> existem muitas cameras no mercado a maioria usando o mesmo chipset
<liberie> sem saber qual e o seu e um tiro no escuro qualquer sugestao
<sidinei> <liberie> como faço para descobrir usbid
<liberie> lsusb
<liberie> e mais detalhes em lsusb -vv
<liberie> e claro veja so do dispositivo em questao (vai sair todos no comando)
<sidinei> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:6260 Microdia PC Camera (SN9C201 + OV7670ISP)
<sidinei> Device Descriptor:
<sidinei>   bLength                18
<sidinei>   bDescriptorType         1
<sidinei>   bcdUSB               2.00
<sidinei>   bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)
<sidinei>   bDeviceSubClass         0
<sidinei>   bDeviceProtocol         0
<sidinei>   bMaxPacketSize0        64
<sidinei>   idVendor           0x0c45 Microdia
<sidinei>   idProduct          0x6260 PC Camera (SN9C201 + OV7670ISP)
<sidinei>   bcdDevice            1.00
<sidinei>   iManufacturer           0
<sidinei>   iProduct                1 USB20 Camera
<sidinei>   iSerial                 0
<sidinei>   bNumConfigurations      1
<sidinei>   Configuration Descriptor:
<sidinei>     bLength                 9
<sidinei>     bDescriptorType         2
<sidinei>     wTotalLength          279
<sidinei>     bNumInterfaces          1
<sidinei>     bConfigurationValue     1
<sidinei>     iConfiguration          0
<sidinei>     bmAttributes         0x80
<sidinei>       (Bus Powered)
<sidinei>     MaxPower              500mA
<sidinei>     Interface Descriptor:
<sidinei>       bLength                 9
<sidinei>       bDescriptorType         4
<sidinei>       bInterfaceNumber        0
<sidinei>       bAlternateSetting       0
<sidinei>       bNumEndpoints           3
<sidinei>       bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class
<sidinei>       bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass
<sidinei>       bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol
<sidinei>       iInterface              0
<sidinei>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<sidinei>         bLength                 7
<sidinei>         bDescriptorType         5
<sidinei>         bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN
<sidinei>         bmAttributes            1
<sidinei>           Transfer Type            Isochronous
<sidinei>           Synch Type               None
<sidinei>           Usage Type               Data
<sidinei>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes
<sidinei>         bInterval               1
<sidinei>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<sidinei>         bLength                 7
<sidinei>         bDescriptorType         5
<sidinei>         bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN
<sidinei>         bmAttributes            2
<sidinei>           Transfer Type            Bulk
<sidinei>           Synch Type               None
<sidinei>           Usage Type               Data
<sidinei>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes
<sidinei>         bInterval               0
<sidinei>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<sidinei>         bLengt
<sidinei> <liberie>  as informaçoes q me apareceu foram estas ai
<peregrinator_six> KCT o que é isso... :O
<peregrinator_six> !paste | sidinei
<ubottu-br> sidinei: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<sidinei> blz
<sidinei> tem alguem na Campus Party ae
<Yutaka> Linux live emesene http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=133527
<Alex-Musicman> que tensu.. deu tornado aqui perto ontem :\
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> isso que é transparencia >> http://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/i686/emesene/
<Alex-Musicman> http://odia.terra.com.br/portal/rio/html/2011/1/tornado_causa_estragos_e_assusta_moradores_da_baixada_fluminense_138848.html
<Yutaka> preciso de um nome bonito
<Yutaka> o que acha
<Yutaka> Linux Live Emesene?
<al4nc4ds> live trash
<Yutaka> Linux Live Emesene
<Yutaka> :P
<al4nc4ds> live baba ovo da microsoft
<Yutaka> nada a ver
<al4nc4ds> http://live.com
<al4nc4ds> 0o nada a ver?
<al4nc4ds> lol
<Alex-Musicman> kkk
<Yutaka> vc entendeu
<al4nc4ds> Linux Lol Emesene
<al4nc4ds> kkk
<Yutaka> faz um melhor :)
<al4nc4ds> live suckz
<Alex-Musicman> uma vez na yahoo respostas tinha um cara perguntando se o ICQ faliu
<Yutaka> como vc vai conversar com as pessoas q so tem msn
<Yutaka> srsrsrsr
<Yutaka> pelo icq q nao é
<Alex-Musicman> aí um respondia q é pouco usado, devido a muita gente querer tudo que é da microsoft, acabaram indo tudo pro MSN.. mas que ainda existe isso, IRC, etc..
<Alex-Musicman> e o pior q quando a pessoa se opita por isso, o cliente só tem suporte a esse protocolo
<Alex-Musicman> não é como o pidgin q conecta a qualquer coisa rsrs
<Yutaka> no mundo nao seguimos as outras pessoas, usamos o que achamos q precisamos, Emesene :P
<Yutaka> Alex-Musicman: lembra como se exporta .po para .mo
<Yutaka> eu esqueci
<Yutaka> :S
<Alex-Musicman> ñ
<Yutaka> msgunfmt arquivo.mo > arquivo.po
<Yutaka> hii srsr
<denisbr> Estou oferecendo serviços de hospedagem de sites, se alguém tiver interessado :$
<Yutaka> faltou o -o
<Alex-Musicman> poxa.. OpenVZ é uma das piores virtualizações que já vi
<Alex-Musicman> essa droga não tava aceitando carregar memória swap atraves de um arquivo
<Yutaka> [www@kgeek LC_MESSAGES]$ msgfmt emesene.po > emesene.mo
<Yutaka> srrs
<al4nc4ds> http://download.icq.com/download/webicq/
<al4nc4ds> lol lembrei do meu uin
<Alex-Musicman> lol
<Alex-Musicman> chegaram a inventar ICQ para linux?
<al4nc4ds> licq axu
<Alex-Musicman> na minha época era massa
<Alex-Musicman> conheci mta gente com ele
<Alex-Musicman> pena q td mundo agora segue essa modinha de MSN q tb aos poucos ta indo a falencia
<Alex-Musicman> eu tenho + de 100 contatos... apenas 10% deles entram com frequencia
<al4nc4ds> orkut + msn tao falindo
<al4nc4ds> irc+facebook owna
<Alex-Musicman> orkut era bom na época da simplicidade
<al4nc4ds> em 2004 e 2005 q lancou
<al4nc4ds> qdu era invite
<al4nc4ds> agora ficou sux
<Alex-Musicman> esses negócio de flash, videos.. isso mata
<al4nc4ds> k
<Alex-Musicman> eu entro na minha home
<al4nc4ds> e os game flash
<Alex-Musicman> minha net fica congestionada
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> pq tem aqueles recados que tocam automático
<al4nc4ds> axu uq segura o orkut e colheita feliz e derivados
<Alex-Musicman> aí tenho q desativar o plugin de flash
<al4nc4ds> net de qtos mb ?
<Alex-Musicman> por isso mta gente ta migrando para o facebook
<Alex-Musicman> pq é bem simples
<Alex-Musicman> a minha aqui é 300k
<Alex-Musicman> net aqui na baixada é ruim
<Alex-Musicman> só tem Oi pra concorrer
<Alex-Musicman> até GVT chegar ainda vai demorar
<FredGeek> .
<omelete> orkut msn só é usdo aqui
<Alex-Musicman> até o MSN já foi mais decente
<Alex-Musicman> antes o instalador era menos de 8mb
<Alex-Musicman> agora o tamanho aumentou pra + de 10x
<Alex-Musicman> + de 100mb
<Alex-Musicman> fora q é um dos protocolos mais pesados que tem
<FredGeek> é
<Alex-Musicman> demora mt pra entrar
<Alex-Musicman> o talk entra na hora
<Alex-Musicman> é mais estável tb
<Alex-Musicman> o skype tb entra rápido.. mas conversas de voz as vezes ocorre desconexão pelo server
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, pode me dizer se o orkut anda tem aquela opção pra quem tem conexão lenta...?!
<peregrinator_six> *ainda...
<Alex-Musicman> o que tem é versão antiga e versão nova
<Alex-Musicman> mas todos são pesados =)
<Alex-Musicman> a não ser q vc configurar pra desabilitar todas as vizualizações de fotos e videos na página de recados
<Yutaka> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=133540
<Yutaka> :D
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, thank.
<Yutaka> estou trazendo uma pessoa muito importante para mim ate o linux Ubuntu
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> srsr
<FredGeek> qual cliente irc vcs estão usando?
<Yutaka> pc aperta o botao e menos de 13s ja esta pronto para uso
<Yutaka> :D
<omelete> FredGeek,  xchat
<omelete> Yutaka, ?
<denisbr> FredGeek: eu sempre uso o Pidgin
<Yutaka> omelete: mmmm :P nada nao
<Yutaka> srsr
<Yutaka> Linux kgeek 2.6.36-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 8 13:16:43 UTC 2011 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<denisbr> Yutaka: seu pc leva 13 segundos de boot e login ?
<FredGeek> to usando o empathy mas a acentuação de vcs está aparecendo uma interrogação no lugar
<Yutaka> denisbr: o meu nao o da minha amiga :D
<denisbr> Yutaka: ela usa o Archlinux
<denisbr> ?
<Yutaka> ela usa ubuntu
<Yutaka> simplesmente ela nao usava por causa da aparencias
<Yutaka> srsrsr
<denisbr> Yutaka: como assim ?
<Yutaka> deveria ter um pacote , plagia windows para linux
<Yutaka> srsr
<Alex-Musicman> XChat 2.8.8
<Yutaka> denisbr: algumas pessoas nao usa linux
<Yutaka> por causa q sao as coisas diferente
<Yutaka> coisas = imagens = temas etc
<Yutaka> ¬¬
<Yutaka> legal ne?
<Yutaka> :S
<denisbr> Yutaka: tem diversos temas que transformam a cara do gnome num windows XP ou Windows sete por exemplo
<Yutaka> sim ja testei
<Yutaka> mas
<Alex-Musicman> Yutaka: e o pior q essas distros de linux q vem na maioria dos PCs que vendem são um lixo rsrs
<Yutaka> afff horrivel :S
<Yutaka> Alex-Musicman: sim veio com o satux
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> satuxxp
<Alex-Musicman> a Dell q parece vir com o Ubuntu
<Yutaka> srrs
<Alex-Musicman> Positivo usa o Mandriva com nome de Positivo
<Yutaka> vou mudar os pacotes q consegui para uma aparecia windows
<Yutaka> e pronto
<Yutaka> conseguem usar da noite para o dia
<Alex-Musicman> o NeoPC usa o bitshop
<Yutaka> ¬¬
<denisbr> Yutaka: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Windows+Seven+Plastic+Theme?content=101307
<Yutaka> kde sempre
<Yutaka> :D
<Alex-Musicman> eu estou feliz por usar ubuntu
<FredGeek> pc da minha irmã veio com satux, mto ruim, podia vir pelo menos com mandriva
<Alex-Musicman> tenho a mais de 2 anos
<Alex-Musicman> nunca mais tive problemas de OS
<Alex-Musicman> a maioria dos problemas é só de hardware msm
<Alex-Musicman> mas esse PC q to agora não tem me dado dor de cabeça
<Alex-Musicman> os[Linux 2.6.24-28-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.50GHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 51.6% free] disk[Total: 153.1GB, 10.9% free] video[Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter] sound[EMU10K1 - SB Live 5.1 [SB0220]]
<Alex-Musicman> semana que vem minha ATI Radeon 8250 chega *.*
<Yutaka> :P
<FredGeek> vc tb usa sb live 5.1
<Alex-Musicman> sim
<FredGeek> xD
<Alex-Musicman> eu trabalho com programa de VST pra guitarra
<Alex-Musicman> com a onboard não rola
<FredGeek> Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<Alex-Musicman> =)
<Alex-Musicman> acho ela perfeita
<Alex-Musicman> pena que ela não é 100% acelerada por hardware
<Alex-Musicman> como é a M-Audio
<FredGeek> não?
<FredGeek> aonde viu isso?
<FredGeek> no kernel?
<Alex-Musicman> acho q não
<Alex-Musicman> pq ainda precisa da aceleração de driver ASIO/JACK
<denisbr> Alex-Musicman: está usando o Squeezy já ?
<Alex-Musicman> denisbr: como assim?
<denisbr> Alex-Musicman: ali no resumo do seu pc diz distro[Debian lenny/sid]  ... é o Lenny Sid ou o Squeeze já ?
<Alex-Musicman> não é debian ;)
<Alex-Musicman> é pq essa versão do XChat eu compilei
<Alex-Musicman> e depois criei o pacote pelo checkinstall
<Alex-Musicman> aí deve ficou assim
<Alex-Musicman> alex-desktop% cat /etc/issue
<Alex-Musicman> Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS \n \l
<FredGeek> usar debian stable e até mesmo testing é osso, vc fica preso a versões antigas de pacotes, mesmo q utilize uma versão hibrida com pacotes unstable
<FredGeek> Alex-Musicman: pq vc compilou o x-chat se tem pacote pronto?
<Alex-Musicman> não tinha pronto assim q foi lançado =)
<Alex-Musicman> só versões antigas
<denisbr> FredGeek: eu já estou usando o Debian Squeezy
<FredGeek> squeezy é o sid atual, eu usei já faz tmp
<denisbr> FredGeek: na verdade é o testing atual :)
<FredGeek> testing = sid
<FredGeek> xD
<Alex-Musicman> o que era horrível era o etch
<FredGeek> Alex-Musicman: pq?
<Alex-Musicman> só velharia
<peregrinator_six> FredGeek, http://www.aptosid.com.br/index.php
<Alex-Musicman> não tinha como botar gtk2
<Alex-Musicman> a não ser q ficar mta gambiarra
<FredGeek> serio?
<Alex-Musicman> aí não rolava versoes atuais do xchat, nem o firefox 3.x
<peregrinator_six> http://br-linux.org/2011/cc-gplv2-slti-define-oficialmente-o-que-e-software-publico-brasileiro/
<FredGeek> denisbr: falei errado sid = unstable
<denisbr> FredGeek: iria mesmo comentar ... testing seria o que vai ser o squeezy, apesar que agora o squeezy já está congelado
<FredGeek> já ta?
<peregrinator_six> a muito tempo...
<denisbr> eu li uma noticia hoje que o Debian Squeezy é para ser lançado 5 ou 6 de fevereiro
<FredGeek> a muito tempo? confirma pra mim ai, pq a lenny foi lançada em novembro de 2010, como q a squeezy já ta congelada?
<Ricardo__> é ja saiu a rc1
<FredGeek> .
<Ricardo__> eh breve a versao quente ta na mao
<Ricardo__> mas ja ta pra usar a rc1 so ir fazendo update
<Ricardo__> q fica blz
<Yutaka> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=133547
<Yutaka> :P
<Ricardo__> mto mac esse visual ae yutaka
<Ricardo__> manda um screen ae do desk todo quero ver as balaca q tu ja conseguiu fazer..
<Ricardo__> eheh
<Yutaka> srrssr
<Yutaka> so a parte da barra
<Yutaka> cores simples faz a diferença
<Yutaka> as cores usada pelos temas do mac sao otimas :D
<Yutaka> fazer o que ne
<Yutaka> srrs
<Alex-Musicman> o Steve está mau de saúde :S
<Yutaka> esta simples meu desk http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=133553
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, a mac tá com cancer...
<Yutaka> Alex-Musicman: srsrr o mundo vai ficar mais leve :D
<peregrinator_six> TROLL DETECTED...
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Ricardo__> isso é lxde?
<Alex-Musicman> quem tinha q ficar com cancer é a microsoft
<Alex-Musicman> apesar que ouvi rumores que a Google tá planejando desenvolver um OS
<Ricardo__> to afim de testar o mint
<Ricardo__> será q vale a pena?
<FredGeek> Alex-Musicman, já fez
<Alex-Musicman> mais um de seus planos para dominar o mundo
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Yutaka> [13:53] <peregrinator_six> TROLL DETECTED...
<Yutaka> [13:53] <-- peregrinator_six deixou este canal ("Until then i is possible...!").
<Yutaka> ele se detectou
<Alex-Musicman> google search
<Yutaka> srsr
<Alex-Musicman> google images
<Alex-Musicman> google maps
<FredGeek> Alex-Musicman, os aplicativos são todos web
<Alex-Musicman> google translator
<Alex-Musicman> google tv
<Alex-Musicman> só tem ferramenta boa
<FredGeek> o kernel é linux do chrome OS
<Alex-Musicman> hum...
<Alex-Musicman> então o binário é baseado no linux
<Alex-Musicman> eu tava lendo aqui rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> Google Chrome OS
<Alex-Musicman> pior que o google tá cheio de ferramentas onlines msm
<Alex-Musicman> e não são ruins
<Yutaka> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=133556
<Yutaka> :)
<Alex-Musicman> o google tv q não sei como funciona
<Alex-Musicman> parece ser para televisões que suportam acesso a internet.. algo assim
<Alex-Musicman> o Chrome agora está ownando o Firefox.. só em opções de plugins que ainda está fraco
<FredGeek> verdade
<FredGeek> o firefox é um papa memória ram
<FredGeek> tenho 4 gigas de ram, mas mesmo assim n gosto de programa papando minha memo
<Yutaka> sempre tem umas pessoas q tem o windows live 2009 tem alguem ai que poderia tirar um book de imgs dele?
<Alex-Musicman> rsrsa
<Alex-Musicman> uma vez eu jogando farmville no face, e só o firefox ocupou + de 1GB de ram
<Alex-Musicman> mas no caso é a droga do Adobe Flash q é um peso msm
<Alex-Musicman> o Flash era bom nos tempos da Micromedia
<Yutaka> ff no arch nao passa de 150
<Yutaka> no ubuntu nao passava de 140mb
<Alex-Musicman> pena q o gnash é um fraco concorrente de flash
<Alex-Musicman> o que ainda bate de frente é o flash do Google Chrome
<Yutaka> mmm
<Alex-Musicman> só um tempo atrás que tava dando uma série de crashs
<Alex-Musicman> fora isso
<Alex-Musicman> não trava o navegador
<Yutaka> nossa alguem sabe fazer aquela mesma cor do menu do msn?
<Yutaka> http://www.tecnobita.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/windows-live-messenger-2009-2.png
<Yutaka> complicadex
<Alex-Musicman> o Google Earth para plataforma linux tb precisa se estabilizar mais
<Alex-Musicman> costuma dar crash na inicialização
<Yutaka> :( vou sair do ircc, vou para windows :S, affff volto mais tarde, preciso dessas imgs
<Alex-Musicman> Yutaka: usa o windows virtual ;)
<Alex-Musicman> vmware/virtual box
<FredGeek> estranho o FF aqui no ubuntu n ta pesando mto n com várias janelas abertas
<Alex-Musicman> o que pesa nem costuma ser o firefox em si.. e sim os flashs
<Yutaka> voltei
<Yutaka> :S sim
<Yutaka> mas preguiça de baixar o vbox e depois baixar o msn 130mb
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> vou mexer com as imgs aki
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> away
<Yutaka> XD
<Yutaka> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=133573
<Yutaka> :D
<zitecrs> rs
<zitecrs> boa tarde!
<Yutaka> Alex-Musicman: ve ai http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=133573
<Yutaka> srsr
<Yutaka> :D
<zitecrs> estou com problemas na instalação do google earth 6 em linux ubuntu 10.10
<zitecrs> tentei seguir os tutoriais na net, mas nao está dando certo
<zitecrs> o computador é um P4 64 bits
<zitecrs> e a versao do ubuntu é 10.10 64
<zitecrs> preciso de ajuda na instalação  do google earth, caso alguém aí já tenha passado por dificuldades semelhantes, por favor me ajudem.
<Yutaka> zitecrs: nunca instalei o earth, nao poderei te ajudar, apenas uma dica, pegar o erro que aparece e usar o google, :D é mais rapido, e vc aprende mais :D
<Yutaka> chmod 755
<Yutaka> ./nome.bin
<Yutaka> nao seria isso?
<zitecrs> vlw yutaka
<Yutaka> chmod 755 nome.bin
<Yutaka> srsr
<zitecrs> a instalacao entra em loop infinito
<FredGeek> alguém ja ouviu falar do ubuntu tweak?
<FredGeek> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Yutaka> so pelo nome
<Yutaka> nunca usei
<Yutaka> dizem ser bom
<Angeelica> Bianca aqui
<Angeelica> ((:
<Angeelica> alguem quer tc ?
<zitecrs> estou com problemas na impressora HP Deskjet 1660, ela está com pouca tinta
<zitecrs> mesmo estando com pouca tinta a impressora funciona perfeitamente no windows... mas qdo tento imprimir no ubuntu aparece a msg de pouca tinta e nao consigo imprimir
<Alex-Musicman> alguém aí já testou o kernel linux-rt?
<zitecrs> já tem mais de 18 arquivos na fila de impressao
<rafael> olá
<rafael> boa tarde a todos
<peregrinator_six> boa tarde.
<rafael> estou com um problema em meu ubuntu
<rafael> no menu Locais, se clico em qualquer pasta aparece uma mensagem "arquivo não encontrado"
<rafael> porém se clico em computador, consigo acessar as pastas normalmente
<rafael> acho q é um problema com o link dos botões de locais
<rafael> alguém pode me ajudar?
<peregrinator_six> rafael, de um pulinho aqui ó... www.ubuntued.info/
<peregrinator_six> aqui ensina a criar e desfazer atalhos no menu locais...
<rafael> ok.... muito obrigado peregrinator
<peregrinator_six> rafael, http://ubuntued.info/como-alterar-as-entradas-do-menu-locais-do-ubuntu
<rafael> ótimo
<rafael> vou dar uma lida aki
<peregrinator_six> espero que lhe sirva!
<rafael> muito obrigado mesmo... de coração
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<rafael> aproveitando que estou por aqui, sou programador php há 3 anos, gostaria muito de aprender python, alguém tem uma fonte boa de ensino?
<FredGeek> Alex-Musicman, n conheço oq tem de diferente nesse kernel?
<Alex-Musicman> linux realtime
<Alex-Musicman> é um kernel que tem baixa latencia
<Alex-Musicman> para fins multimedia
<FredGeek> uai isso mto me interessa
<FredGeek> já reparei q da umas travadinhas de vez em qdo qdo assito filme ou jogo zsnes
<Alex-Musicman> aqui eu tenho q ver pra testar os programas de VSTs
<Alex-Musicman> pq o Amplitube as vezes da uns cortes
<Alex-Musicman> aí tem q aumentar o buffer, q tb aumenta a latencia
<Alex-Musicman> q faz o som da guitarra sair bem depois
<Alex-Musicman> quanto mais próximo ao tempo real, melhor
<FredGeek> qual sua guitar?
<Alex-Musicman> bom... to baixando aqui.. vou ver como vai funcionar
<Alex-Musicman> Vantage, 24 trastes
<FredGeek> tinha uma ibanez rg 220
<FredGeek> ta no repositório do ubuntu?
<Alex-Musicman> eu to usando Amplitube emulado com o wine e a aceleração wineasio
<Alex-Musicman> o linux-rt tem no repositório
<Alex-Musicman> Amplitube tem q instalar e crackear :P
<Alex-Musicman> o wineasio se não me engano tem q compilar e depois fazer um regsvr32 wineasio.dll
<FredGeek> n to achando
<FredGeek> vc ta usando o central de programas do ubuntu ou o synaptic, aptitude?
<Alex-Musicman> abre o console
<Alex-Musicman> digita sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<Alex-Musicman> alex-desktop% sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<Alex-Musicman> Os pacotes extra a seguir serão instalados:
<Alex-Musicman>   linux-image-2.6.24-28-rt linux-image-rt
<Alex-Musicman>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-28-rt linux-restricted-modules-rt
<Alex-Musicman>   linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-28-rt
<Alex-Musicman> É preciso fazer o download de 43,2MB de arquivos.
<Alex-Musicman> Após esta operação, 130MB adicionais de espaço em disco serão utilizados.
<FredGeek> uai veio, seu ubuntu é o 8.04 né, no meu repositório n tem
<FredGeek> o meu é o 10.10
<Alex-Musicman> hum... só se eles não colocaram para repos não-LTS
<FredGeek> The -preempt and -rt kernels are no longer being developed due to lack of support.
<FredGeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<FredGeek> já era
<Alex-Musicman> puts
<Alex-Musicman> eles tão arrancando de tudo
<Alex-Musicman> o ubuntu não tá ligando muito pra área de audio profissional
<Alex-Musicman> o novo painel de controle de volume é mt ruim
<Alex-Musicman> o 10.04 ainda tem o suporte -rt
<Alex-Musicman> aí o jeito é ter que compilar o kernel da tua maneira
<FredGeek> pois é, mas eu nunca vi aonde se defini o tempo do escalonador de processos
<FredGeek> já compilei mtas vezes
<FredGeek> vc já viu?
<Alex-Musicman> nunca compilei um kernel.. então não sei te dizer bem..
<Alex-Musicman> no 10.04 algumas pessoas aqui tiveram que usar o kernelcheck pra atualizar o kernel pois tava instável.. dando problema com drivers da nvidia
<FredGeek> vc sabe a diferença do lowlatency e do realtime?
<FredGeek> realtime é + rápido só isso?
<Alex-Musicman> acho q se refere ao mesmo
<Alex-Musicman> mas parece q segundo o site, só vai ter suporte no lançamento do 11.04
<Alex-Musicman> q vai sair final de Abril
<FredGeek> http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<FredGeek> ixi, parece q o driver da nvidia para de funfa
<Alex-Musicman> hehe
<Alex-Musicman> o driver da nvidia costuma trabalhar com a compilação do kernel
<Alex-Musicman> tinha uns no Lucid que tava dando conflito
<liberie> ?'
<Alex-Musicman> aí o X reiniciava direto
<liberie> Alex-Musicman: tanto o nvidia quanto o ati dependem do kernel para compilar
<liberie> nao soube desse bug  citado muito menos tive esse problema em ATI ou NVIDIA (tenho diversos de cada)
<FredGeek> liberie, estamos falando de kernel RT
<Alex-Musicman> eu tinha um
<Alex-Musicman> resetava direto
<liberie> e rt e problematico
<dtcrshr> to tentando fazer um up do 04 pro 10, tenho o seguinte erro http://pastebin.com/LWt0s7R7
<liberie> bem a nao ser que va ser usado para studio
<liberie> usar rt para desktop e meio nada haver
<dtcrshr> ele tenta pegar os repos br.ubuntu bla bla bla, tem como forcar pegar outra coisa
<dtcrshr> de outro lugar ou algo assim
<FredGeek> dtcrshr, usa o repositório mundial
<dtcrshr> como
<FredGeek> o br da pau direto
<dtcrshr> pq na hora que eu clico no update ele troca os repos sozinho
<peregrinator_six> brasil é eternamente lixo.... :P
<dtcrshr> rola fazer o upgrade a moda antiga
<Alex-Musicman> esses servers br já me deixaram na mão
<liberie> dtcrshr: ele nao troca
<liberie> ele apenas ve todo seu conf
<peregrinator_six> nunca uso repo nacional, sinonimo de dor de cabeça sempre...
<peregrinator_six> :|
<Alex-Musicman> uma vez fui dormir deixando atualizações instalando
<liberie> quem define e voce
<liberie> seus repos
<dtcrshr> mudar os repos pra outra localizacao
<Alex-Musicman> aí derrepente, ficou os erros
<dtcrshr> to na campus party
<dtcrshr> era pra funcionar
<FredGeek> dtcrshr, clica em Sistema -> Administração -> gerenciador de pacotes SYNAPTIC
<dtcrshr> c quer ver os repos?
<liberie> dtcrshr: nao tem nem o que mostrar log
<liberie> 404  Not Found
<liberie> acho que o erro e bem claro
<Alex-Musicman> repo local costuma ser recomendado pq como é mais perto tem baixo ping.. e algumas empresas de internet tem aquele lance de limitar trafego internacional
<FredGeek> dtcrshr, no SYNAPTIC clica em Configuração -> repositórios
<FredGeek> dtcrshr, baixar de: servidor principal ao invez de brasileiro
<FredGeek> eu tive esse problema ontem, e funcionou depois q mudei pro principal
<liberie> troque o br. para us. dtcrshr
<liberie> claro depois de um apt-get update
<dtcrshr> FredGeek, faz sentido, to fazendo aqui vo testar
<dtcrshr> foi negads
<dtcrshr> valeu
<Yutaka> >>> ­http://kgeek.tk/linux-live-emesene.html
<zitecrs> boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> boa tarde.
<zitecrs> minha impressora hp D1660 mesmo com pouca tinta imprime no windows, mas nao está funcionando no ubuntu
<zitecrs> peregrinator_six,  vc já se deparou com uma situação semelhante?
<peregrinator_six> nunca usei impressora no Linux... :p
<peregrinator_six> sorry...
<zitecrs> ok,
<peregrinator_six> ainda passarei por isso algum dia...
<peregrinator_six> mas pergunta ai que pode ser que aparece alguem...
<peregrinator_six> zitecrs, já foi lá no forum do ubuntu br...?!
<peregrinator_six> tem muitas dicas por lá... Não custa nada procurar lá também! ;)
<zitecrs> entao, a sugestao era q eu instalasse o HPLIP, já fiz isso e nada...
<zitecrs> impressao no ubuntu, solicito ajuda!
<rafael>  gente estou com um problema no meu menu Locais onde clico nos botões e da um erro de arquivo não encontrado
<rafael> <rafael> seguindo as dicas de peregrinator já resetamos o gnome, removi e adicionei novamente o menu e ainda assim continua o erro
<zitecrs> caso alguem da comunidade saiba uma solução para o meu caso, por favor me ajude
<zitecrs> Deskjet D1660 no Ubuntu
<Giverny> peregrinator_six, http://tiny.cc/h5ik3
<Giverny> velocidade do mirror do mirror
<Giverny> peregrinator_six, olha os picos
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, depois eu vejo, lavando louça! :D
<Giverny> peregrinator_six, tá da hora fio
<rafael> gente... problema resolvido! créditos para peregrinator!
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, é, deveras mesmo... :O
<Yutaka> alguem tem algum loading.gif para colocar no tema para emesene q estou fazendo?
<Yutaka> tem q ser legal
<Yutaka> basicamente para isso >> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=133591
<nubbao> pessoal que cliente irc que voces preferem usar?
<nubbao> para linux...
<Yutaka> xchat irssi weechat konversation
<nubbao> eu uso o pidgin
<Yutaka> :)
<nubbao> queria saber se com algum desse me da alguma vantagem
<nubbao> ou dá no mesmo
<FredGeek> bitchx era o + usado da minha epoca, agora é o xchat
<Yutaka> ah seu gosto
<Yutaka> xchat apresenta ser mais simples
<Yutaka> so vc testar um e outro e ver qual vc se da melhor com ele
<nubbao> tenho que dar uma estudada mesmo é nos comandos desse protocolo
<Yutaka> :)
<nubbao> ai fica tudo alá terminal
<nubbao> só os que vem no help aqui ja basta?
<Yutaka> comandos do cliente
<Yutaka> comandos da rede
<Yutaka> vc precisa basicamente aprender os dois :P
<Yutaka> ate ja
<nubbao> até
<nubbao> acho que vou mudar de cliente por causa da codificação
<nubbao> quando tem acentos e tal ele nao mostra direito
<peregrinator_six> nubbao, tem jeito de corrigir isso ai no Pidgin...
<Giverny> nubbao, só mudar o charset
<peregrinator_six> deixa eu ver se consigo achar aqui na net...
<Giverny> tudo no linux você pode mudar o charset
<Giverny> põe utf-8
<peregrinator_six> mais ou menos isso ai, mas tem que deixar com um nome e codigo junto...
<nubbao> mas ai que tá
<nubbao> ja ta com utf-8
<nubbao> acabei de conferir
<peregrinator_six> mas não é só isso ai não, tem que deixar isso e mais um numero..
<Giverny> tão seta iso-89 alguma coisa que não lembro...
<peregrinator_six> me equeci, mas deixa ver se acho pra ti..
<peregrinator_six> nubbao, http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/como-arrumar-o-problema-na-codificacao-de-caracteres-do-pidgin-no-irc/
<peregrinator_six> veja ai se lhe ajuda...
<FredGeek> olha o blog do CARA kkkkkkk o cara me poe o nome inteiro la, putz q nerd
<FredGeek> inclusão digital é ****
<peregrinator_six> nubbao, é isso mesmo...
<peregrinator_six> http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/como-arrumar-o-problema-na-codificacao-de-caracteres-do-pidgin-no-irc/
<peregrinator_six> UTF-8,ISO-8859-15,ISO-8859-1
<Giverny> foda
<peregrinator_six> ta ai! :)
<nubbao> agora o danado mostra
<nubbao> rs
<Giverny> /echo uname -r
<Giverny> ops
<peregrinator_six> nubbao, beleza, direitinho ai agora...?!
<nubbao> simples até... achei que o utf8 ja tinha tudo
<nubbao> manda um texto acentuado para confirmar
<Giverny> çá
<nubbao> ñ
<nubbao> certinho
<Porcks> é
<nubbao> agora está ok
<peregrinator_six> :)
<nubbao> :D
<peregrinator_six> ´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´
<peregrinator_six> :P
<nubbao> kkkkkkkkkkk
<nubbao> todo mundo aqui do canal é fera no linux?
<Giverny> não nem todos
<oscarmauricio> eu não
<nubbao> esse canal é mais para resolver problemas mesmo
<nubbao> ?
<Giverny> sim e pra falar sobre o ubuntu
<nubbao> um dos meus objetivos era de compartilhar conhecimentos em linux de maneira geral
<nubbao> tem uma sala que é especifica para isso?
<Giverny> não
<megalinux> oi]
<nubbao> opa
<megalinux> como vai vcs
<nubbao> nesse caso, nois vai bem
<nubbao> rs
<Alex-Musicman> linux-rt ta rolando de boa aqui =)
<Alex-Musicman> meu amplitube não ta dando mais cortes
<megalinux> rsrsrsrs
<Alex-Musicman> porém na hora de trocar de efeitos as vezes o som some e tem q recarregar a conf do asio
<Alex-Musicman> segundo eu vi pode ser configuração de hardware ou ter q configurar melhor o /etc/security/limits.conf
<bruninha> sim
<bruninha> e vc
<Thls> ^^
<barna> galera! to com problemas na minha senha! lembro q se eu apagasse um arquivo ele re-iniciava todas as senhas! alguem sabe qual é esse arquivo?
<bruninha> sim
<bruninha> pq
<peregrinator_six> toter, boa noite. Tá sumido, viajou pra Campus Party foi...?! Ou foi pra CES...?!
<barna> pra mim poder apagar ele e resetar as minhas senhas!
<toter> pois eh... quanto tempo. desapareci um pouco. nada de mais. putz, estou ateh hoje lendo a respeito das novidades da CES
<peregrinator_six> toter, eu vi um cadinho no Olhar Digital...
<peregrinator_six> tá show!
<toter> CES esse ano foi inundada de novidades sobre...
<toter> android, android, android....
<toter> android eh o novo windows xp
<peregrinator_six> toter, novo window$ xp...?! :S
<Alex-Musicman> taloko
<Alex-Musicman> comparar android a coisas da micro$oft
<toter> :)
<toter> a comparação é meio controversa...
<toter> mas o que eu quis dizer
<toter> eh que android agora vai ser tao difundido
<Alex-Musicman> é mesma coisa q comparar o Vista com KDE 4
<peregrinator_six> window$ morreu e não volta mais nunca... :)
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<toter> o potencial eh que assim como todo mundo ja teve uma maquina rodando xp
<toter> todo mundo vai ter um dispositivo rodando android
<toter> vai dominar o mercado
<Detch> peregrinator_six, e ai rapaz me q tha
<peregrinator_six> Detch, boa noite. :)
<peregrinator_six> Detch, estamos vivos, até agora... :p
<Detch> peregrinator_six, como que tao as coisas?
<Detch> peregrinator_six, disse muito bem atéeeee
<peregrinator_six> Detch, 2012 tá chegando e ai já viu né... \o/
<Alex-Musicman> isso é só alguns planos da Google pra dominar o mundo :P
<Detch> tu acha q vai demora ate la
<Detch> ?
<Detch> Alex-Musicman, as enchentes tbem
<Detch> ?
<Alex-Musicman> loll
<peregrinator_six> !seen rafael
<ubottu-br> Eu não tenho o comando seen ;~
<peregrinator_six> desculpa ai..
<Alex-Musicman> olha o que a Google tem de ferramentas na web e instaláveis
<peregrinator_six> Detch, espero que não...
<Alex-Musicman> Crome
<Alex-Musicman> maps
<Detch> ubottu-br, imprestavel
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'imprestavel' not found
<Alex-Musicman> Earth
<Alex-Musicman> Translator
<Alex-Musicman> td gratuito
<Alex-Musicman> e tem até o Google TV
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<peregrinator_six> Detch, eu sei quando o mundo vai acabar de vez... Que que eu torne esse segredo open source...?!
<Alex-Musicman> ubottu-br: totoso
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'totoso' not found
<Alex-Musicman> kkkk
<Alex-Musicman> ubottu-br: I
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'I' not found
<Alex-Musicman> normal
<Detch> peregrinator_six, libera do metade do codigo
<peregrinator_six> Detch, quando o ubuntu 11 ser lançando... :P AUHSUAHSUHAUHSUHAHSHUAHSHUASHUAH
<Detch> quem eh o dono do ubuntulog ?
<Detch> ops ubottu-br ?
<Detch> peregrinator_six, falta pouco
<peregrinator_six> ubottu-br: sabe usar o ubuntu?
<ubottu-br> peregrinator_six: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> viu galera, pra usar o ubuntu tem que ser inteligente.... AUHSUAHSUASHUAHHSUHAHS
<Alex-Musicman> ubottu-br: porque vc sempre matou aula?
<ubottu-br> Alex-Musicman: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Alex-Musicman> e pra usar ubottu-br?
<Alex-Musicman> ubottu-br help
<ubottu-br> Alex-Musicman: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<Yutaka> !%
<Alex-Musicman> sera q é mais um filho de Yutaka?
<ubuntero> boa noite a todos!!
<Alex-Musicman> broa
<nubbao> boa
<Yutaka> [18:18] <Alex-Musicman> sera q é mais um filho de Yutaka?
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> que historia é essa?
<Alex-Musicman> Yutaka: o ubottu-br é teu filho?
<Yutaka> Nao
<Yutaka> ¬
<Yutaka> ¬¬
<Alex-Musicman> rrs
<Alex-Musicman> é de quem então?
<Yutaka> vou te ensinar uma coisa
<Yutaka>  /whois nick
<Yutaka> [18:25] [Whois] ubottu-br é ~supybot@unaffiliated/ayrton/bot/ubottu-br (bot)
<Alex-Musicman> nao sei nem
<Alex-Musicman> to começando no IRC agora
<Alex-Musicman> isso tudo pra mim é novo U.u
<nubbao> 2
<Yutaka> Alex-Musicman: ¬¬
<Yutaka> vc é mais velha que eu no irc :S
<Alex-Musicman> Yutaka: :***** <3
<Yutaka> rsrs
<Yutaka> s2 Alex-Musicman
<ubuntero> ja aconteceu com alguem de mostrar o som na barrinha do nivel de entrada, mas não se ouvir nada?
<nubbao> ahh
<Alex-Musicman> som é coisa tensa
<nubbao> alguem ja fez logon e o relogio nao apareceu
<ubuntero> eu ja
<nubbao> ou mesmo o nome do usuario e tals
<ubuntero> principalmente após atualização
<Yutaka> sudo alsa force-reload
<Yutaka> ja tentou?
<nubbao> aqui toda vez a barra escolhe o que ela quer tirar
<nubbao> é viva
<nubbao> alguem ja corrigiu esse probleminha ai
<Alex-Musicman> tem algumas placas de sons que os drivers de audio não correm mt bem... as vezes uma aplicação trava aquela saída de audio
<Alex-Musicman> isso costuma acontecer escutando alguma coisa no firefox e tentar usar algum player
<ubuntero> não,
<ubuntero> vou tentar
<Giverny> /echo oi
<Yutaka> http://kgeek.tk/windows_vista.gif
<Yutaka> srsr
<Yutaka> :D
<Alex-Musicman> Yutaka: pensei q vc tava querendo colocar seu tema totalmente igual ao Vista
<Yutaka> rsrsr
<Giverny> sucks
<ubuntero> chegou a funfar, gravava sons pelo microfone, no dispositivo de entrada aoarece as barrinhas do som se movendo quandop falo, mas nda de som
<Giverny> cara vai ver tá no mute ubuntero
<Alex-Musicman> se tivesse o autofalante teria um iconezinho de proibido
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman, ubuntu tem alsamixer ?
<Alex-Musicman> Giverny: os paineis de volume do ubuntu mudaram mt...
<Alex-Musicman> não gostei da nova interface
<Giverny> digita ae no terminal
<Alex-Musicman> a do hardy era melhor
<Giverny> alsamixer
<Alex-Musicman> tem o gnome-alsamixer tb :P
<Alex-Musicman> mas tem q instalar via apt-get
<Giverny> que merda isso já deveria ser default
<Ricardo__> sei la eu prefiro o pulseaudio
<Ricardo__> deu melhor na minha maquina aki q o alsa
<Alex-Musicman> o ubuntu tem deixado um pouco de lado a área musical
<Alex-Musicman> até o linux-rt tiraram nesse 10.10
<Alex-Musicman> o alsa fica bom em placas como SoundBlaster
<ubuntero961> a minha é intel
<Ricardo__> e akela de silenciar
<Ricardo__> um programa so
<Giverny> a minha é intel uso alsa
<Ricardo__> é mto bom
<Ricardo__> uso direto aki
<Alex-Musicman> intel costuma pegar, apesar q tem alguns modelos q andam tendo dificuldades de detecção ou configuração
<ubuntero961> ja funfou aq
<Alex-Musicman> tinha um pacote q ajudava em algumas coisas.. não lembro se era o pulseaudio-alsa... esqueci o nome
<ubuntero961> parou depois que instalei minha pixelview
<Giverny> era o pulseaudio mesmo
<Giverny> ah vei sei nem o que se passa na mente do mark shutt lá
<ubuntero961> putz! funcionou agora quando instalei o GnomeAlsa mixer
<Giverny> ele tira umas coisas põe outra
<Giverny> quem quiser que segure as pontas
<ubuntero961> carai
<Giverny> por isso que eu gosto do patrick o cara mete logo
<Giverny> 2 iso de cd
<Giverny> ehehe
<Ricardo__> akele mint vale a pena pessoal?
<l1nus> nnca usei ..
<Giverny> Ricardo__, não
<Ricardo__> parece um ubuntu turbinado com tudo ja na mao
<Ricardo__> mas tb nao testei ele pra saber
<l1nus> achei legal o pcbsd
<Giverny> man distro = slackware, arch, ubuntu
<Giverny> gentoo
<Giverny> resto é brincadeira de criança
<l1nus> destaque pra uma versao antiga fibonacci
<Ricardo__> brincadeira de crianca ehaeha
<Giverny> l1nus, pcbsd, freebsd, openbsd não são linux
<Giverny> ;/
<Alex-Musicman> tem aquelas distros que vem nos computadores Positivos e NeoPC q são horríveis
<l1nus> unix like
<l1nus> eh linux
<Giverny> nem
<l1nus> nao veio tudo da mesma coisa do unix
<Giverny> o windows é unix
<Giverny> por isso ele é linux?
<Giverny> acorda
<l1nus> to acordado
<Alex-Musicman> windows é unix?
<Alex-Musicman> achei q fosse dos
<Alex-Musicman> :P
<Giverny> nem tem mais dos
<Alex-Musicman> a base
<Alex-Musicman> de comandos e tal
<Giverny> não não
<Alex-Musicman> tipo.. os BSDs, Solaris, Linux seguem a mesma base de comandos
<Giverny> windows é uma unix-like
<Ricardo__> dos era foda
<Ricardo__> nunca dava pau
<Ricardo__> ahehaeeah
<Ricardo__> lembro dos games dakela epoca
<Alex-Musicman> o bom do DOS é que não existia tela azul da morte
<Ricardo__> é
<Alex-Musicman> e tinha ótimos técnicos na época
<Ricardo__> super estavel.. mas tinha game q dava estouro de memoria as vezes
<Alex-Musicman> hj o que tem mais é operadores de mouse
<Ricardo__> mas o sistema em si
<Yutaka> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Unix-history.svg
<Yutaka> :)
<Ricardo__> nunca precisava reiniciar
<Alex-Musicman> ng quer fazer nada na unha
<Alex-Musicman> pelo menos algumas empresas tão trabalhando com Linux e cia
<Alex-Musicman> bancos principalmente
<Alex-Musicman> tem uma q conheci q as máquinas eram td windows server, mas a central era FreeBSD
<l1nuss> a diferenca entre linux debian e bsd eh bem pequena..
<l1nuss> segundo especialistas
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman, bsd é feito pra ser server mesmo
<l1nuss> os dois sao unix like
<l1nuss> mas como nao entendo muito disso pra mim nao vai fazer diferenca
<l1nuss> alguem levou algum projeto pra campus party com o ubuntu?
<Alex-Musicman> eu já mechi em alguns bsd server
<Alex-Musicman> o NetBSD até achei rox e bem leve
<l1nuss> eu soh testei de leve o PCBSD
<Alex-Musicman> o instalador dele é só uns 250mb
<Alex-Musicman> claro q com as apps vão ficando pesado
<Alex-Musicman> no sentido ocupar espaço
<l1nuss> mas achei o back track bem mais legal
<Alex-Musicman> mas o opensolaris tem 9GB de instalação
<l1nuss> quanto mais se atualiza o sistema mais lento ele fica?
<l1nuss> no caso do ubuntu
<l1nuss> ?
<Alex-Musicman> eu tava interessado a experimentar solaris no meu virtual, mas quando eu vi a iso bra baixar, até broxei
<Alex-Musicman> l1nuss: não vejo diferença
<Alex-Musicman> geralmente a diferença é mais no espaço do disco rígido
<l1nuss> hmm
<l1nuss> eh q meu netbook tava uma carroça
<Giverny> l1nuss, nao
<l1nuss> ai reinstalei o ubuntu e ficou novinho
<l1nuss> rs
<Alex-Musicman> só o windows que costuma ter essas merdas
<l1nuss> quando vou poder utilizar minha placa de video pra jogar os jogos de pc no ubuntu?
<Alex-Musicman> fora que o sistema de arquivos que o ruindows usa fragmenta demais
<l1nuss> o need for speed hotpursuit ta bombando...e logo o crysis 2 ta saindo
<l1nuss> nao quero ter q colocar windows soh pra jogar no meu pc
<l1nuss> :(
<Alex-Musicman> o ext até fragmenta mas a porcentagem de fragmentação é mínima
<Giverny> l1nuss, só virtualizar o windows
<Alex-Musicman> quase não se percebe
<Alex-Musicman> por isso não tem defrag pra linux
<l1nuss> Giverny fiz isso mas nao rola jogar
<l1nuss> alem do mais to cansado de ter q ficar adaptando..
<Alex-Musicman> usa o wine cedega
<Giverny> cara linux não é pra jogo
<Alex-Musicman> o ruim q tem q pagar ou arrumar crack
<l1nuss> gostaria de encontrar esse tipo de facilidade ja embutida no ubuntu
<Alex-Musicman> agora se é pra jogar os modernões é bem complicado
<Alex-Musicman> mas GTA com o wine já ta rolando legal segundo eu ando pesquisando
<Giverny> www.ubuntugames.org
<Giverny> www.ubuntugames.org
<Giverny> l1nus,
<l1nus> oi
<l1nus> caiu
<l1nus> pow essa conexao ta caindo direto
<l1nus> nao queria ter q ir atras dos administradores da rede
<l1nus> mas vo ter q ir pra eles arrumares
<l1nus> aaa legal o portal de jogos..
<l1nus> alguem sabe oq vale mais apena ...PS3 ou XBOX360?
<l1nus> me falram q o ps3 joga tudo live de gratis
<l1nus> mas como soh experimentei o xbox...
<fxd> só sei q psn é ruim
<fxd> prefiro pagar a live
<l1nus> alguem sabe se alguma coisa do ubuntu ta participando da campus party
<l1nus> ?
<xGrind> salve
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, boa noite.
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; \o
<xGrind> cara esse msn-pecan é fd*
<xGrind> sempre q uso ele, ele manda spam pros meus contatos
<peregrinator_six> msn-pecan...?!
<peregrinator_six> que isso...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<dbahiaz> boa noite
<dbahiaz> to precisando de um pequeno help
<dbahiaz> instalei o sound-juicer, mais quando executo pra ripar um cd de audio tenho a seguinte mensagem
<dbahiaz> O Sound Juicer não pôde localizar nenhuma unidade de CD-ROM para ler.
<oscarmauricio> sobre
<dbahiaz> mais consigo tocar o cd normalmente
<dbahiaz> no rythmbox
<Thiago_S> Boa noite, a paz!
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-21
<nubbao> como que eu faço para recerregar o gnome-panel
<nubbao> sem que fiquem dois na tela
<nubbao> digo, de modo que fiquem só dois...rs
<Yutaka> Pessoal, nao sei quando eu volto para o pc, meu pai chegou a pouco e disse q vamos viajar amanha cedo e é para mim arrumar minhas coisas, vou deixar meu bnc acendido entao qualquer coisa private, quando voltar eu leio, Bjos a todos, FUI
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, boa noite.
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: Boa noite
<ricardo> Olá pessoal, boa noite!!
<samuel_mesq> ricardo: Boa Noite
<ricardo> samuel_mesq, boa noite!
<ricardo> samuel_mesq, você já utilizou o player Exaile? é que eu descobri que ele tem uma opção de gerenciar podcasts e fiquei curioso, hehe
<ricardo> agora, to googlando sobre
<samuel_mesq> o Banshee tbm tem essa opcao
<Daekdroom> O rhythmbox também gerencia podcasts.
<samuel_mesq>  nunca ouvi falar do Exaile
<Daekdroom> O Exaile é um port do Amarok 1 para o GTK
<peregrinator_six> ricardo http://www.atunes.org/                      http://www.clementine-player.org/
<samuel_mesq> usa o banshee ele vai ser o padrao do ubuntu mesmo
<peregrinator_six> ricardo o clementine é o fork mais fiel do Amarok 1.4 pra o Ubuntu! :)
<samuel_mesq> =D
<samuel_mesq> clementine é bom tm
<samuel_mesq> tbm*
<samuel_mesq> eu uso o Banshe, suporta podcast e Radios onlines ... tudo praticamente
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, boa pedida o Banshee, ele foi elevado de nivel, agora até DVD ele toca! :)
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: isso mesmo ta virando algo bom
<peregrinator_six> se tornou um player multimidia!
<samuel_mesq> o problema é que la na frente os cara dar uma errada e destroi o projeto --'
<samuel_mesq> quem ja ta sabendo do gnome-shell ????
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, ai nós parte pra outra... ;)
<peregrinator_six> eu!
<peregrinator_six> cara, a reformulação pela qual passou o http://ubuntued.info/ ficou show! LINDO! :D
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, http://ubuntued.info/gnome-shell-tenha-a-futura-aparencia-do-gnome3
<samuel_mesq> eu tbm vi ai *_*
<samuel_mesq> achei que ficou mas funcinal e rapido de executar os programas gernciar os arquivos
<_Deko_> boaa noite
<samuel_mesq> Noite _Deko_
<_Deko_> instalei ubuntu numa vm direcionei meu rotedor pra ip da ip
<_Deko_> mais ssh externamente nao ta conectando
<_Deko_> alguem me dizer pq
<peregrinator_six> http://ubuntued.info/tema-40-tron-legacy-gs \o/
<_Deko_> instalei ssh server certinho igual fiz na minha outra maquina fisica
<peregrinator_six> lindão!
<_Deko_> mas na vm nao ta dando certo
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: vc é mais avancado ... ajuda o cara eu nao entendi metade =/
<_Deko_> alguem me ajuda ai
<_Deko_> ?
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, sinto muito, em redes eu sou fracasso quase absoluto... :S
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, quem manja bem não tá aqui, Edu, leo...
<peregrinator_six> :|
<samuel_mesq> em redes a gente usava o programa da cisco, era tudo virtual kk so sabia q o ponto verde aparecia e eu tirava 10
<samuel_mesq> Etec era legal
<_Deko_> [peregrinator_six]: q droga mano na maquina fisica fiz ftp e ssh fico da hora mais queria fazer na vm..
<_Deko_> mais blz
<peregrinator_six> sorry man... :|
<samuel_mesq> meu negocio e mais software e web hardware redes e muito complicado pra mim
<samuel_mesq> muito surreal
<peregrinator_six> preguiça... :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrrsrss
<samuel_mesq> outro dia via uma nova wi-fi que era transmitida pela luz =O
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, mano que tema é esse do Tron em...?! :O
<peregrinator_six> LINDO!
<peregrinator_six> SHOW!
<samuel_mesq> escrevi tudo errado vou reformular minha frase:"meu negocio é mais software e web, hardware e redes é muito complicado pra mim
<samuel_mesq> , muito surreal.
<peregrinator_six> vou pegar o papael de parede lá!
<samuel_mesq> da hora neh eu vi
<peregrinator_six> *papel
<samuel_mesq> tudo azul *_* kkkk
<samuel_mesq> ai quem vai ver Brasil sub20 ??? tudo a ver com ubuntu kkkk
<peregrinator_six> é mesmo "tudo" a ver... :p
<samuel_mesq> e a Campus Party em !!!
<ricardo> peregrinator_six, ahmm, não conheço... vou dar uma olhada =D valeu pela dica!
<peregrinator_six> ricardovai no youtube pra ver funcionando! ;)
<samuel_mesq> nossa no Ubuntu tem um print ele baixou o 11.04 em 3 minutos =O
<peregrinator_six> :O
<samuel_mesq> no Ubuntu Dicas*
<ricardo> samuel_mesq,  tava lendo o q vc falou do banshe, acho que vou testar ele, é que o EXAILE, aqui, toca só uns segundos de podcasts, dae ele pula para o próximo...
<samuel_mesq> velocidade da internet = 10Gbs partilhada para todos que tao la
<Cranick> Alguém faz utilização do aplicativo kmess recebo o erro 'Conexão perdida' ele da esse erro com o meu email com email da minha namorada da certu
<samuel_mesq> ricardo: to usando ele, nao o podcast, mas ele gerencia muito bem minhas musicas e as radios online que acompanho
<_Deko_> peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, ?
<samuel_mesq> Cranick: vai ver é o host, eu acho que é isso a palavra, tipo @gmail.com, @hotmail.com
<Cranick> meu é @hotmail.com dela também
<samuel_mesq> hmm entao
<samuel_mesq> primeiro vou ver o que e kmess kkk
<Cranick> tem solução?
<Cranick> voti
<samuel_mesq> Cranick: ah amigo, usa pidgin, emesene(muito bom eu uso), amsn ....
<ricardo> samuel_mesq, ah, então.... vou testar ele pro podcast.... Por exemplo, gosto de ouvir da rádio CBN, o podcast de economia (mirian leitão, etc... hehe) dae, são bem pequenos, 1, 2 min... e fica bem transparente o uso dele no Exaile, o problema é que o sem-noção tá pulando pro próximo, após uns 30 seg a 1 minuto o.O ... Ms vo testa o banshe dae
<Cranick> samuel_mesq, nada po pidigin é uma bost...
<samuel_mesq> ricardo: ja tentou ver as configuracous
<samuel_mesq> ricardo: pode precissar ahabilitar algo como "ouvir todo o podcast"
<peregrinator_six> é isso ai..
<ricardo> samuel_mesq, ah, então dei uma fuçada, entaooo, isso q vc falow... pode ser mesmo
<peregrinator_six> ricardo antes de desinstalar tenta resolver o problema rapaz...
<samuel_mesq> isso ae
<samuel_mesq> afinal vc ja instalou
<peregrinator_six> vai que vc vai pra o outro e acontece o mesmo, ai se vai ficar mudando toda hora..../!
<peregrinator_six> ?
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, boma dia. :)
<ricardo> ah, ms n vo desinstala nao, eu gosto dele, hehe
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: Bom dia man!!!!
<ricardo> é q eu já fucei d montao esses dias e n achei solucao,
<alanteixeira> como vai por ae??
<ricardo> dae to googlando ake d novo p ver se é algum bug...
<ricardo> bom, vo tenta mais uma vez então.... ALT + F2 exaile, hahaha
<peregrinator_six> então tenta resolver, nunca vi ninguem reclamando disso, deve ter opção ai e vc não tá sabendo... ;)
<samuel_mesq> vai funcando ai se nao conseguir vc tenta outro mas nao deleta .. atualizacoes servi pra isso, melhorar ;)
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, tranquilo graças a DEUS! :) E ai primo, como tão as coisas...?!
<samuel_mesq> Cranick: Usa o emesene ta na versão 1.6 vai sair a versao 2.0 agora
<samuel_mesq> Cranick: apesar q ta com uns bugs lokos ... melhor esperar a 2.0
<Cranick> foda
<Cranick> cara
<samuel_mesq> Cranick: e o amsn ? ( minha opiniao ele e muito baguncado)
<Cranick> lento pra caramba
<samuel_mesq> tbm acho
<samuel_mesq> entao testa o emesene
<samuel_mesq> ele e leve
<samuel_mesq> Cranick: mas como te falei tem um bug .. na hoda de add friend
<Cranick> o emesene só pensa e não faz login
<samuel_mesq> serio cara
<samuel_mesq> aki funfa legal
<Cranick> tah foda
<samuel_mesq> vai ver vc baixou um beta ai ferra tudo ...
<peregrinator_six> to de Emesene conectado aqui a horas...
<samuel_mesq> eu tbm o/
<Cranick> vey, voh bater um cochilo e foda msn nem vou poder mais dar papiolas direito cara foda
<peregrinator_six> Cranick, diz a sua versão de programa...?!
<Cranick> po foda
<Cranick> 1.6.3
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<samuel_mesq> estranho e a versao estavel
<peregrinator_six> igual o do Emesene...?!
<samuel_mesq> sim sim
<Cranick> deve ser esse pc nojento
<Cranick> lol pc gay
<Cranick> tava vendu apt-get remove --purge emesene
<samuel_mesq> kkkk
<Cranick> sera q removendo assim e instalar novamente vai solucionar?
<samuel_mesq> deve funcionar cara vai ver foi erro na instalcao
<Cranick> tah curregando
<samuel_mesq> All:  to indo Dormir trabalhar amanhã
<Cranick> vey a bagaça nem conecta
<Cranick> samuel_mesq flw vey
<samuel_mesq> Cranick: deve ser problema na tua net
<_Deko_> alguem tem ai alguma dica de bom ftp server?
<Cranick> samuel_mesq foda que da gata entra
<samuel_mesq> Cranick: issoque e estranho
<Cranick> vey foda
<Cranick> sono e essa merda não entra, puta q pariu
<Cranick> foda-se vou dormir
<Cranick> vlw
<ricardo> samuel_mesq,  peregrinator_six .... Olha só que estranho... os podcasts da CBN (1 MIN, 2 MIN.) o Exaile toca só uns pedaços e pula pro próximo.... Agora, resolvi tocar um episódio do GUANACAST (1H22MIN.) dae, já tocou 10 min, e tá funfando de boa... então acho que não era problema nenhum com o Exaile, e sim com os pods da CBN....
<samuel_mesq> hmmmm
<peregrinator_six> não é o que eu lhe disse rapaz...
<peregrinator_six> tem que saber configurar isso ai direito!
<samuel_mesq> ricardo:  viu vc ja queria xingar o pobre do desenvolvedor kkkk
<ricardo> samuel_mesq, afff eu devia era me xingar, huahuahua!!
<ricardo> sabe qndo vc fica com raiva d vc mesmo, então, hehehe
<peregrinator_six> ricardo mesmo que vc fosse pra outro programa sem saber o que tava avendo com esse não seria baum pra vc... Tem que aprender a lidar com esses problemas e se não der mesmo ai sim se vai embora pra outro, se não é melhor usar o window, não funcionou direito desistala e instala... :S$
<samuel_mesq> kkk
<samuel_mesq> outro dia achei um site que ajudava os usuarios windows
<samuel_mesq> sabe o nome do site ???
<ricardo> peregrinator_six,  verdade, ms eu nao desisti, só nao havia testado outro feed de podcast... eu tava testando só os da CBN
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, ##windows
<samuel_mesq> http://www.travou.com.br/
<peregrinator_six> ricardo parabéns essa é a mentalidade de quem tá disposto a usar o Open Source, participar e não vampirizar! ;)
<samuel_mesq> kkk
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: pq ##windows ??
<ricardo> peregrinator_six, samuel_mesq , valeu!! o q eu mais gosto é o espírito de sempre ajudar do pessoal =D!!
<samuel_mesq> Deus queria o opensource rapaz
<samuel_mesq> ajudar ao proximo hehe
<ricardo> Essa eu acho, é a maior diferença que eu percebi e o q eu mais aprecio
<ricardo> só me incomoda linux ser 1 - 3% dos pcs do mundo, hehehe
<peregrinator_six> vc não me perguntou um site que ajda-se a quem tem problemas com o window$...?!
<peregrinator_six> o único que lembrei na hora foi esse...
<samuel_mesq> 1% segundo o ultimo estudo de 2010
<samuel_mesq> nao tava de mostrando
<samuel_mesq> era esse >> http://www.travou.com.br/ << travou ja e bem sujestivo
<ricardo> NOSSAAAAA!!! To usano o gnome-shell aqui!! q "dahoraaaaa"!!!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> ricardo http://ubuntued.info/tema-40-tron-legacy-gs
<samuel_mesq> ricardo: vou testar amanha
<samuel_mesq> agora Vou dormir =/
<ricardo> peregrinator_six, vou abrir =D
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, bom descanso meu mano! :)
<samuel_mesq> Boa noite peregrinator_six e ricardo
<ricardo> samuel_mesq, bom descanso!!
<ricardo> samuel_mesq,  testa amanha
<ricardo> mto massa
<samuel_mesq> fui
<ricardo> peregrinator_six,  vc sabe qnto ele ocupa d ram? é q eu to rodando ele pelo terminal, dae ele n aparece aki...
<peregrinator_six> ele quem...?!
<peregrinator_six> ricardo...?! Ele quem...?!
<ricardo> ah, foi mal peregrinator_six , é o gnome-shell hehe
<ricardo> hum... to testando ele aqui no XFCE
<peregrinator_six> não sei mesmo, nunca usei...
<peregrinator_six> d70, bom dia.
<ricardo> ah, blz
<peregrinator_six> ricardo e o tema que lhe mandei, o que vc achou...?!
<ricardo> peregrinator_six, Nossaaa, mto feraaa !! eu já tinha pirado com o tron no cinema!!
<ricardo> vou testar ele =D
<ricardo> valeu mesmo!!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Sandres> join ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Sandres> desculpa.
<ricardo> peregrinator_six,  vou reiniciar aqui o ambiente gráfico... o gnome-shell tá meio estranho, rsrs!! Abraçao!!
<peregrinator_six> valeu...
<Sandres> peregrinator_six, (:
<kayros> alguem sabe me dizer pq nao esta mais instalando o CAIRO-DOCK openGL no ubuntu 10.04
<peregrinator_six> não...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Nilodanx52> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<kayros> nops
<peregrinator_six> kayros, não lhe serviria a mais atual não...?! Se sim, pega do PPA! :)
<Nilodanx52> ajuda ae
<Nilodanx52> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556419/
<peregrinator_six> Nilodanx52, manda esse comando no terminal, sudo apt-get update o que acontece...?!
<kayros> fala peregrinator... eu acho q oq eu tentei baixar era um atual da propria lista do ubuntu..,
<kayros> quando estava baixando parou.. no meio do camino e nao vai mais..
<kayros> enfim .. nao instala.
<kayros> PPa eu nao conheco
<peregrinator_six> kayros, se não for encomodo pega o do PPA...
<peregrinator_six> kayros, já utilizou o serviço de PPA alguma vez...?!
<kayros> ok
<kayros> nunca
<kayros> rsrs
<kayros> nem sei oq eh ppa
<peregrinator_six> kayros, só um pouco que já lhe ajudo...
<kayros> ok
<peregrinator_six> Nilodanx52, http://www.tiagohillebrandt.eti.br/blog/2011/01/instalando-o-virtualbox-4-0-via-repositorio-no-ubuntu/
<peregrinator_six> kayros, com o serviço de PPA vc vai ter sempre a ultima Cairo-Dock! :)
<kayros> nao sabia..
<kayros> como fazer entao ?
<Nilodanx52> eu tenho aki os ppa's de boa po-rem fica dando esse erro ae chato
<kayros> eu aqui formatei tudo.. meu linux esta zerado..;)
<Nilodanx52> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556421/
<_Deko_> boa notei
<_Deko_> instalei
<_Deko_> o
<_Deko_> proftpd
<_Deko_> como faz pra cada usuario
<Nilodanx52> olha eu sou doido
<_Deko_> logar na sua pasta
<_Deko_> alguem sabe ai
<peregrinator_six> kayros, vamos lá então...
<Nilodanx52> eu tenho o ubuntu twek
<kayros> ok
<kayros> bora
<Nilodanx52> acho que -é assim
<Nilodanx52> e o ailurus
<peregrinator_six> kayros, pvt lá é melhor..
<kayros> ok
<Nilodanx52> dai selecionei os -ppa's todos e dei o apt-get update
<Nilodanx52> e funfou- muitos repo-sitórios
<Nilodanx52> aki
<Nilodanx52> porem esses erros são do sourcers.list
<efraimmarcatto> alguém ai na campus party?
<licensed> efraimmarcatto, eu =D
<pqatsi> ptl: acorda!
 * pqatsi joga um tijolo no ptl e chama ele em pvt
<ptl> hã? oi? o que houve? cadê? como? onde?
<Spiritual> alguém aí tem um tutorial de como mexer no avidemux?
<FredGeek> qm ta acordado?
<ptl> eu estou
<ptl> Spiritual: não tem no google?
<Spiritual> ptl, estou procurando, mas sem muito sucesso
<FredGeek> sabem o media player classic q vem no k-lite codec pack?
<FredGeek> ele tem uma função q eu acho essencial e q n achei no player padrão do ubuntu. keria saber se vcs sabem se tem
<ptl> player padrão! Não é tocador default?
<FredGeek> ptl, tem diferença?
<FredGeek> pode deixar já achei a solução
<FredGeek> no totem
<ptl> bastante. Padrão é algo que deve ser usado. Como o próprio nome diz, algo padronizado. Default é "defeito" em francês e significa "por omissão", algo que vai ser selecionado se você não escolher.
<ptl> Em alguns casos, o padrão pode ser o contrário do default.
<FredGeek> mas eu disse padrão, vc q disse default
<FredGeek> deixa o default pra la
<ptl> e estamos falando do padrão? Acho que estamos falando do default.
 * pqatsi #nowplaying Dream Theater - Hell's Kitchen (1:48 / 4:16)
<pqatsi> la vem as discussoes prolixas :D
<FredGeek> já parei a discussão
<FredGeek> no media player classic, qdo vc ta vendo um video vc aperta no teclado numérico o 8 para aumentar a altura do video, o 2 pra diminuir, o 4 pra aumentar a largura e 6 pra diminuir. qual player de video vcs viram q faça isso no linux?
<FredGeek> achei no totem uma opção, mas ele n deixa vc ser tão preciso
<pqatsi> FredGeek: vlc, mplayer, xine
<pqatsi> totem sucks btw
<FredGeek> pqatsi, vlw
<pqatsi> totem e o media player do windows 95 com esteroides do gstreamer
<Spiritual> FredGeek, então usa a merda do windows
<FredGeek> qual vc considera o melhor?
<pqatsi> :P
<pqatsi> FredGeek: na ordem
<pqatsi> Spiritual: take it easy vai
<pqatsi> o cara nao criticou nada, so ta perguntando uma feature
<Spiritual> fica comparando aí
<pqatsi> Spiritual: TA CERTO!
<FredGeek> Spiritual, vou mudar de sistema operacional por causa de uma função de um aplicativo q nem é nativo? só se eu for vc
<pqatsi> a argumentacao dele é valida
<pqatsi> e uma feature da aplicacao
<Spiritual> FredGeek, então oq tá falando?
<pqatsi> nao do SO
<Spiritual> os programas são diferentes, meu amigo
<pqatsi> e o media player classic e um programa NON-MS pra windows
<pqatsi> entao take it easy
<Spiritual> isso faz parte da mudança de SO
<pqatsi> Spiritual: cara, da um tempo
<pqatsi> o fato de mudar de os nao quer dizer que algo que ele queira nao vá existir
<Spiritual> não foi isso que eu disse
<pqatsi> Spiritual: voce mandou ele usar windows de novo
<pqatsi> nao interessa mais o que vc disse
<pqatsi> foi trollagem do mesmo jeito
<Spiritual> sim, porque fica comparando coisas que não tem sentido
<pqatsi> claro que tem!
<FredGeek> Spiritual, velho uso linux antes de vc provavelmente saber q existe, só pq eu n achei no google uma função q eu gosto de usar vc vem me criticar?
<pqatsi> e um recurso dum programa
<pqatsi> caramba
<pqatsi> Spiritual: e pra informação do senhorzinho, o vlc e o mplayer fazem o que ele quer
<Spiritual> FredGeek, quem tá comparando é você, garoto
<pqatsi> o.0
<Spiritual> vá se foder, pq
<pqatsi> nossa, o Spiritual encarnou o troll hoje
<Spiritual> não é troll
<Spiritual> é que enche o saco ficar comparando
<Spiritual> se o cara quer uma coisa do windows, instala ele e pronto
<pqatsi> !abuso | [21/01-08:03:41] < Spiritual> vá se foder, pq
<ubottu-br> [21/01-08:03:41] < Spiritual> vá se foder, pq: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<FredGeek> Spiritual, garoto? sou formado com análise de sistemas, uso linux desde 1998, trabalho como desenvolvedor de sistemas. uso linux desde a época q vc precisava compilar o driver pra rodar winmodem se vc trocasse o seu US ROBOTICS
<pqatsi> Spiritual: cara, para de encher o saco com trollagem mano
<ptl> mas trollou aqui no canal
<Spiritual> FredGeek, você nem sabe quantos anos eu tenho
<FredGeek> Spiritual, n sei e nem me interessa
<pqatsi> geeente
<pqatsi> ranca rabo por tao pouco
<ptl> Spiritual: bom, você quer aumentar a janela em algum tocador de mídia do GNU/Linux, certo?
<Spiritual> então não afirme as coisas sem saber, FredGeek noob
<FredGeek> Spiritual, pela resposta q vc me deu deve ter uns 8 anos de idade
<pqatsi> DA PRAS DUAS DONDOCAS PARAREM COM ISSO?
<FredGeek> Spiritual, ou pelo menos idade mental de 8 anos
<Spiritual> ptl, não, o FredGeek quer
<ptl> ops
<Spiritual> FredGeek, noob
<Spiritual> vai lá usar windowszinho que você ganha mais
<ptl> bão
<ptl> então é o Spiritual que trollou e o FredGeek que perguntou
<ptl> confundi as bolas
<ptl> FredGeek: não conheço nenhum programa que faz isso. Talvez o caffeine, deixa eu ver aqui
<ptl> *kaffeine
<Spiritual> não trollei, só não gosto dessas comparações absurdas
<FredGeek> Spiritual, qual foi a comparação absurda?
<FredGeek> Spiritual, conta pra gente
<Spiritual> fica comparando coisas de windows com linux
<pqatsi> Spiritual: CARA, DA UM TEMPO MANO!
<pqatsi> ele nao comparou SO
<Spiritual> pqatsi, fica na sua
<pqatsi> ele comparou um recurso de um programa com recurso de outro
<Spiritual> pqatsi, x9 do krl
<pqatsi> Spiritual: fico nao
<pqatsi> vai pro inferno
<Spiritual> pqatsi, ninguém lhe perguntou nada
<FredGeek> eu perguntei
<pqatsi> Spiritual: Seria como perguntar "Eu faco isso no corel, da pra fazer no inkscape?"
<Spiritual> perguntou nada, noob
<pqatsi> Spiritual: nao interessa
<pqatsi> Spiritual: voce ta dando uma de babaca independente disos
<pqatsi> voce comecou a brigar no canal
<Spiritual> pqatsi, fica na sua, maneh
<pqatsi> VOCE implicou com o cara
<Spiritual> intrometido
<pqatsi> sendo que a duvida tava respondida
<pqatsi> Spiritual: da o fora cara
<pqatsi> na boa
<Spiritual> você que dá, fica se intrometendo onde não deve
<pqatsi> Spiritual: nao te interessa
<pqatsi> voce comecou uma discussao sem motivo
<ptl> o mplayer tem "command + 0" e "command + 1"
<FredGeek> então se eu chegar no canal de chevet e perguntar aonde fica o desembaçador traseiro q no fusca fica em baixo do banco vai chegar um cara q nem sabe dirigir e me chingar? acho q n
<Spiritual> nao foi sem motivo
<pqatsi> Spiritual: foi
<pqatsi> e voce ta sendo troll
<Spiritual> FredGeek, chevette != fusca
<pqatsi> nada do que voce disse ajudou nem a mim nem o FredGeek e nem ninguem do canal
<pqatsi> entao nao enche osaco
<FredGeek> ptl, valeu!!! tava procurando isso faz anos e n achei
<Spiritual> procure o manual dele pra ter sua pergunta respondida, FredGeek
<ptl> mas, FredGeek
<ptl> tentei aqui e não rolou
<Spiritual> pqatsi, intrometido, fica na sua
<ptl> não sei o que seria a tecla "command"
<pqatsi> !abuso | [21/01-08:10:16] < Spiritual> procure o manual dele pra ter sua pergunta respondida, FredGeek
<ubottu-br> [21/01-08:10:16] < Spiritual> procure o manual dele pra ter sua pergunta respondida, FredGeek: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<pqatsi> Spiritual: não
<ptl> eu vi na manpage
<ptl> dá "man mplayer"
<pqatsi> Spiritual: pare de trollar. voce ta sendo inutil
<Spiritual> isso é abuso?
<Spiritual> hahaha
<ptl> e procure por "command + 0", sem as aspas
<Spiritual> pqatsi, manda um /ignore e fica na sua
<pqatsi> Spiritual: voce esta atrapalhando o canal
<Spiritual> pqatsi, já falei, fique na sua
<pqatsi> Spiritual: para de trollar. a pergunta do cara foi pertinente e voce chegou com 2 pés no peito do cara
<pqatsi> dá um tempo
<Spiritual> pqatsi, quem tá enchendo meu saco é você, cara
<Spiritual> desencana
<ptl> Spiritual: você está sendo troll mesmo
<Spiritual> eu até parei
<pqatsi> Spiritual: e voce esta enchendo o saco do canal
<Spiritual> de falar que o cara é noob
<Spiritual> pqatsi, fecha a boquinha e me deixa em paz, vai
<Spiritual> ptl, o cara fica remoendo assunto e eu que sou troll? legal hein
<pqatsi> Spiritual: pare de trollar o canal
<Spiritual> já falei oq tinha que falar, pronto
<ptl> Spiritual: você trollou e deu chilique quando te apontaram isso, uai
<Spiritual> eu não trollei nada
<Spiritual> como eu disse, fizeram comparações entre windows e linux, o que acho ilógico
<pqatsi> Não?
<pqatsi> [21/01-08:00:40] < Spiritual> FredGeek, então usa a merda do windows
<pqatsi> isso foi o que?
<ptl> ele não fez comparação, o pqatsi já explicou
<pqatsi> ele nao comparou o SO
<Spiritual> não foi trollagem
<pqatsi> ele comparou as aplicacoes
<Spiritual> eu não disse do nada
<ptl> o FredGeek só estava perguntando sobre um recurso que ele gostaria de ver em um tocador do GNU/Linux
<pqatsi> e se tinha algum outro que implementava
<FredGeek> media player classic nem é feito pela microsoft, é um aplicativo open source licenciado pela GPL, o cara me fala q eu to comparando com windows e me ofende
<Spiritual> ...
<ptl> Claro que foi trollagem, tanto pelo teor da sugestão quanto pelo palavrão
<pqatsi> FredGeek: sim
<pqatsi> a gente sabe disso
<Spiritual> nem foi
<Spiritual> trollagem é bem pior que isso
<Spiritual> foi apenas um manifestação de descontentamento
<pqatsi> isso, ai voce vai fazer isso no canal
 * ptl expert em trollagem e sabe reconhecer uma de longe
<Spiritual> ué, nego entra num canal de linux e fica falando de uma coisa do windows
<Spiritual> isso é muito contextualizado, né?
<pqatsi> cara, ele so queria saber se um recurso X do programa Y que roda no SO z rodava em algum programa do linux
<pqatsi> isso nao e contextualizacao
<pqatsi> e nem comparacao
<pqatsi> ele so usou o que ele sabia pra explicar o que queria
<pqatsi> fast and quick
<pqatsi> e voce foi o unico quem criou caso
<FredGeek> se a melhor forma de descrever a funcionalidade e o nome do programa q á tem foi essa, n vou mudar só pq qq um q n saiba a resposta e adora fazer flaming n gosta
<denisbr> Bom dia ... o dia começou quente aqui no canal :D
<pqatsi> o pior e que o Spiritual vem me xingar de palavrao noutro canal que nao tem nada a ver com aqui. só pode estar nervoso ou algo do tipo, mas realmente o canal nao interessa com isso
<FredGeek> denisbr, bom dia
<pqatsi> denisbr: aew
<Spiritual> pqatsi, madame x9, o assunto foi enterrado
<ptl> FredGeek: No totem tem Ctrl-R e Ctrl-T, você já usou isso?
<FredGeek> ptl, vou verificar agora
<ptl> mas não aumenta/reduz a janela, só o que está dentro dela
<stellarium> Bom dia, o canal de suporte do ubuntu é aqui mesmo? Ou esse é o canal de luta livre?
<pqatsi> Spiritual: x9 onde? desde quando reportar um comportamento inadequado e CONTRA as regras do canal é um problema? ¬¬
<ptl> stellarium: é de luta livre, você quer assistir ou participar?
<pqatsi> stellarium: Não, é que um troll xingou um usuário achando que ele tava comparando windows aqui, sendo que não estava
<pqatsi> ptl: UHAuHauHAuHAu
<FredGeek> stellarium, suporte de ubuntu mesmo, é q tem gente q digitou o nome do canal errado
<stellarium> hehehe... Tô fora da luta. Vou de espectador
<ptl> opa opa opa!!
<ptl> só lembrando, isso aqui é canal de discussão sobre o Ubuntu!
<ptl> Mas não necessariamente de suporte!
<FredGeek> ptl, é foi mal
<ptl> Podem ver no topic aí em cima ^^ Canal técnico do Ubuntu... etc.
<pqatsi> [21/01-08:19:37] < ptl> opa opa opa!!
 * pqatsi se lembra da vera verão
<pqatsi> :D
<ptl> Tem gente aqui que curte ajudar, mas não é necessário :)
<FredGeek> por exemplo, eu curto ajudar, ontem mesmo ajudei um usuário aqui q keria atualizar a versão do seu ubuntu
<denisbr> Porque não mudamos a discussão, e conversamos sobre algo mais interessante :D
<FredGeek> mas qdo eu n sei a resposta eu n ofendo a qm perguntou
<pqatsi> denisbr: boa
<Spiritual> denisbr, é melhor cortar o milho
 * pqatsi até perdeu quem perguntou sobre o avidemix
<pqatsi> *s/mix/mux/
<pqatsi> anyway
<pqatsi> FredGeek: se voce gosta de escovar coisas como opcoes de codec e de output de video, acho que voce vai curtir mais o vlc e o mplayer
<FredGeek> pqatsi, n n, a única funcionalidade q eu keria era essa mesma
<pqatsi> ainda tem a vantagem do mplayer e do vlc serem multiplataforma, então voce pode rodar no janelas tb :D
<pqatsi> nice
<stellarium> FredGeek: Qual era o recurso que vc precisava mesmo?
<ptl> stellarium: aumentar e diminuir a janela do reprodutor de filmes com algum atalho
<FredGeek> stellarium, foi mal cara, n posso dizer, senão um babaca vai me ofender e mandar eu usar o windows
<pqatsi> rootsh: aew
<pqatsi> rofl
<FredGeek> ptl, na verdade n é a janela do reprodutor, e sim o tamanho q o vídeo ocupa na janela do reprodutor
<ptl> FredGeek: ah! no totem então o Ctrl-R e Ctrl-T devem te bastar :)
<ptl> porque eles fazem exatamente isso
<FredGeek> ptl, usei aqui no totem, mas n é bem isso ainda
<ptl> hmmm :-(
<FredGeek> ptl, no caso do media player classic vc muda a altura com uma tecla e a largura com outra, no totem vc muda os 2 ao mesmo tempo
<stellarium> Acgei!
<ptl> não sei! Que difícil.
<ptl> aaaaah, saquei
<FredGeek> ptl, sacou?
<ptl> na verdade então o que você quer é mudar o raio de aspecto?
<stellarium> O VLC vc usa ALT+1 até Alt+4 pra alterar o tamnho da janela
<FredGeek> ptl, pq dessa forma do totem vc vai perder parte da largura se ajustar a altura ao máximo
<pqatsi> s/raio/razao/
<ptl> Como a maioria dos filmes tem um raio de aspecto num pequeno conjunto (não mais do que 10), não seria melhor uma tecla que alterne entre os vários raios?
<ptl> entendi
<pqatsi> ptl: depende
<pqatsi> há videos codificados fora de tamanho
 * pqatsi acha que entendeu o que o FredGeek quer
<ptl> vários é relativo
<pqatsi> FredGeek: mas não seria as vezes mais interessante voce usar um handbrake da vida pra converter tudo pra h264 em tamanho padrao?
<ptl> não deve ser 1% da minha experiência cotidiana
<pqatsi> ptl: vc so baixa pornografia tb :P
 * pqatsi corre
<ptl> muito trampo recodificar um vídeo pra assistir, além de perder qualidade
<pqatsi> ptl: depende
<FredGeek> vamos supor, estou vendo um filme gravado no cinema. e ocupa 1/3 da tela, via software com uma resolução pre-definida eu n vou conseguir enquadrar ele na tela. com essa funcionalidade manualmente eu consigo.
<pqatsi> h264 nao perde qualidade nao - basta saber codificar
<ptl> pqatsi: na verdade eu nem acho graça em pornografia.. exceto alguns filmes eróticos e de fetiche, mas muito poucos
<pqatsi> FredGeek: então, mas ja pensou em recodificar?
<pqatsi> o handbrake por exemplo detecta tamanho de tela pelas faixas pretas
<pqatsi> e gera o filme no tamanho
<pqatsi> o que faz com que o tocador nao fique louco
<FredGeek> pqatsi, mas iria dar mto trabalho em coisa q em outro software de outro SO eu consigo com 2 tecladas no teclado numérico
<pqatsi> :p
<FredGeek> pqatsi, estou dizendo isso pq com certeza tem algum software no ubuntu q faça isso, só n achei qual
<pqatsi> FredGeek: mas corrigiria o filme ne ;)
<ptl> é
<pqatsi> FredGeek: sim sim, faz
<pqatsi> so to sugerindo que se vc fizer isso com frequencia, talvez valha a pena recodar
<FredGeek> pqatsi, o problema q ta na moda filmes widescreen, como a meu monitor é, e minha tv de lcd de 32 tb é. mas eu n gosto de usar somente 15 polegadas de 32 entendeu?
<pqatsi> FredGeek: eu sei, entendi o problema
<ptl> você curte deixar o filme em somente uma partezinha da tela?
<FredGeek> pqatsi, mas eu já achei uma solução pelo menos pra esse filme q assiti ontem pelo TOTEM
<pqatsi> filme fora de aspecto e fogo
<pqatsi> :D
<FredGeek> no totem no menu VER -> taxa de proporção -> TV... deu certo, mas n sei se pra todos os filmes dara.
<FredGeek> pois em filmes fora do padrão de resolução vai dar
<ptl> eu costumo usar o mplayer, aí uso a opção -aspect
<FredGeek> valeu pela ajuda ptl e pqatsi
<pqatsi> ;)
<FredGeek> alguém ai já usou o kernel rt?
<pqatsi> disponha maninho
<pqatsi> FredGeek: kernel RT não é pra usuarios comuns
<pqatsi> alias, pera ai
<pqatsi> li RTAI ao inves de rt
<pqatsi> mas whatever, kernel RT mesmo só com o patch RTAI, mas a aplicacao tem que ser construida pra RTAI, e não so pra linux
<pqatsi> FredGeek: dependendo do que voce quer, vc mexe na preemp
<pqatsi> *preempção do kernel
<FredGeek> dizem q para aplicações multimedia diminui o kernel RT tem uma eficiência maior
<FredGeek> corrigindo com o kernel RT as aplicações multimedia não correm o risco de darem aquelas travadinhas q acontecem de vem em qdo
<FredGeek> tipo em emuladores ou filmes
<FredGeek> mas eu nunca usei pq o pacote está sem mantenedor oficial no repositório
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> o RTAI tem nada a ver
<FredGeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<pqatsi> o rtai e um sisteminha de linux em tempo real, mas o que roda em tempo real mei oque roda num hypervisor
<pqatsi> o que voce pode fazer é mexer na preempcao e nas configuracoes de clock do kernel
<FredGeek> pqatsi, acho q estamos falando de coisas diferentes
<pqatsi> FredGeek: e porque seu conceito de sistema tempo real nao e "correto"
<pqatsi> vc ta falando de lowlatency, mas nao de RT
<pqatsi> RT é kerneis com o RTAI, QNX
<pqatsi> (Alias, QNX é microkernel)
<pqatsi> They are both based on the PREEMPT_RT patchset, although the version may be different.
<pqatsi> falei
<pqatsi> isso ai e kernel mexido na preemp
<pqatsi> e nao RT "de verdade"
<FredGeek> saquei
<ptl> RT de verdade é casca-grossa
<pqatsi> ptl: como assim?
<FredGeek> estou falando do RT do repositório do ubuntu, não desse kernel diferente
<ptl> pqatsi: é muito mais extremo que um mero patch pra melhorar a preempção :)
<pqatsi> ptl: isso e low latency
<FredGeek> ptl, pois é estou falando do patch
<pqatsi> ptl: RT mesmo, como disse e RTAI, QNX, whatever like that
<ptl> baixa latência pra melhorar a preempção
<ptl> sim
<pqatsi> ja volto
<FredGeek> tem 3 de acordo com oq eu vi, o com preempt alterado, o low latency q é menos latency q o primeiro e o RT q é o mais brutal de todos
<FredGeek> The -preempt and -rt kernels are no longer being developed due to lack of support. Focus has instead turned to the -lowlatency and -realtime kernels, particularly for the the release of Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal.
<FredGeek> As of this writing, there are no alternative kernels (including -realtime and -lowlatency) available for Maverick Meerkat
<FredGeek> q osso, n vou esperar até abril, kero agora um kernel RT
<Luksor> alguém que brinca com desk consegue fazer um config parecida? http://freduardo.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/greenstripe2.jpg
<FredGeek> uai, tirando aquele "gkrellm" moderno é o openbox normal
<Luksor> FredGeek: pois é queria saber as config do conky
<FredGeek> conky isso
<FredGeek> putz, na minha época o melhor q tinha e acho q o único era o gkrellm no window maker e blackbox
<FredGeek> n posso te ajudar Luksor
<FredGeek> Luksor, lembro q o gkrellm qdo rodando afetava a performance de outros programas tb, com o conky acontece isso?
<FredGeek> Luksor, tipo travadinhas de tmps em tmps
<FredGeek> bitchx ainda existe?
<Luksor> FredGeek: tudo depende do hardware
<FredGeek> Luksor, na epoca era um pentium mmx 233 mhz
<FredGeek> dps troquei pro k6-2, q arrependimento
<FredGeek> ai dava as travadinhas no gkrelm
<FredGeek> em ambos
<ptl> o conky é pra ser deixado no background
<ptl> mas o gkrellm pode ser usado como painel
<ptl> por isso pra mim só serve o gkrellm.
<FredGeek> ptl, vc usa gkrellm?
<FredGeek> ptl, lembro daquele monitor de cpu pro gkrellm q tinha a cara do personagem do DOOM, mto doido
<ptl> FredGeek: sim, há anos, e ainda não encontrei substituto à altura
<ptl> os plasmas de painel do KDE podem ser uma alternativa no futuro
<FredGeek> sempre preferi GTK ao QT, sempre achei kde mto gordo
<FredGeek> tudo qm QT eu acho pesado
<FredGeek> em*
<ptl> o que você chama de "pesado"?
<ptl> que ocupa muitos ciclos de processador?
<ptl> que ocupa muita memória?
<ptl> que ocupa muito espaço no HD?
<ptl> que faz muito swap?
<ptl> que usa muito disco?
<ptl> De qualquer jeito, seja quais dessas definições que use, são infundadas.
<FredGeek> ptl, demora pra abrir
<ptl> Olha, temos mais um item então. :)
<ptl> e temos outro que eu também esqueci, responsividade.
<FredGeek> ptl, mesmo usando o KDE qdo eu abro uma aplicação QT demora + q o inverso com gnome + gtk
<ptl> "Pesado" é um adjetivo extremamente impróprio pra usar porque é vago.
<FredGeek> ptl, imho
<ptl> Compartilhamento de bibliotecas é diferente entre C e C++ porque C++ usa o modelo de objetos
<ptl> então daí vem o maior tempo de inicialização
<FredGeek> ptl, qual dos 2 é em C?
<ptl> GTK+
<FredGeek> hum
<ptl> não necessariamente tem que ser, o Gnome tem muita partes feitas em python e outras linguagens, KDE idem
<Luksor> qt é mais leve!! só que os dev do kde cagam no pau e deixam ele pesado
<ptl> mas o grosso do Gnome é C+ e do KDE e QT são C++
<FredGeek> vcs já viram o unity?
<ptl> Luksor: eu agradeceria imensamente se não falasse em termos de "leve" ou "pesado", visto que eu demonstrei que essas definições são imprecisas e por isso inadequadas.
<ptl> todo mundo entende o que "leve" e "pesado" quer dizer porque são definições do dia-a-dia, carregar um objeto pesado geralmente é feito mais devagar e de forma mais difícil...
<ptl> Mas a analogia com o mundo digital é totalmente errada, porque não existe "peso" em bits e bytes.
<ptl> E por causa dessa analogia, intuitiva mas errada, quem tem que diagnosticar os problemas passa por muito mais dores de cabeça que deveria.
<ptl> Então vamos agir como técnicos e dizer em termos precisos, ok?
<FredGeek> concordo
<FredGeek> agora mudando de assunto, ja viram o unity?
<ptl> eu já li sobre ele mas nunca usei
<ptl> é em QT, certo?
<FredGeek> acho q n
<ptl> deixa eu googlar
<FredGeek> parece um pouco com a aparencia do gerenciador de janelas do IPAD
<FredGeek> minimalista
<FredGeek> n achei feio, mas vou demorar a acostumar um pouco
<FredGeek> já está no repositório
<FredGeek> eu instalei aqui
<ptl> tem razão, é em gtk
<ptl> :)
<FredGeek> vc usa ubuntu?
<FredGeek> pro maverick já ta no repositório
<Luksor> ptl: qua o problema com leve e pesado?
<ptl> Luksor: dê scroll back aí e veja minha explicação. :) Foi aproximadamente às 9:12.
<ptl> FredGeek: sim, uso
<ptl> FredGeek: mas não vou usar interface de netbook no meu, gosto muito do arranjo que faço no gnome (e no KDE)
<FredGeek> ptl, ta certo
<FredGeek> ptl, ta sabendo q ela vai virar padrão do ubuntu?
<FredGeek> ptl, n estou falando q seremos obrigados a usar n, só to falando q vai ser padrão na instalação
<Luksor> ptl: imagina 2 sw que fazem a mesma coisa
<Luksor> ptl: não importa como!!1 só que uma faz mais devagar e outro mais rapido
<Luksor> ptl: demor pq é mais pesado :D
<ptl> Luksor: leia de novo minha explicação, acho que você não entendeu. Demorar a fazer algo é só um dos vários critérios possíveis.
<ptl> De fato, é possível até que uma pessoa que veja uma aplicação e outra tenha uma impressão diferente, de repente a mais rápida usa mais memória e ele a acha mais pesada.
<ptl> Ou ainda a mais rápida demora mais pra iniciar
<Luksor> ptl: sei que pesado e leve é popular, mas não vejo problema nisso
<ptl> ou ainda a mais rápida é menos responsiva, apesar de mais rápida
<Luksor> ptl: vc está falando de hw ou sw?
<ptl> bom, o problema nisso eu já expliquei, se você não vê não posso fazer nada, já descrevi
<ptl> geralmente atribuímos "peso" a um aplicativo (software), por que?
<ptl> [09:22:05] <ptl> Mas a analogia com o mundo digital é totalmente errada, porque não existe "peso" em bits e bytes.
<ptl> [09:22:24] <ptl> E por causa dessa analogia, intuitiva mas errada, quem tem que diagnosticar os problemas passa por muito mais dores de cabeça que deveria.
<ptl> pelo menos nos fóruns em inglês isso é menos problemáticos, pois quase ninguém usa essa analogia ("heavy", "light"). geralmente usam slow, ou bloated, ou unresponsive... Ainda imprecisos, mas bem menos que "leve" ou "pesado"
<Luksor> ptl: ldap
<Luksor> D:
<Luksor> :D
<ptl> huh?
<ptl> ah
<Guest44505> Bom dia pessoal
<ptl> sim, é usual usar o adjetivo 'lightweight' (significando especificamente usar pouca memória, seja RAM ou disco) pra algumas aplicações
<Guest44505> tô com um ubuntu server que está com o seguinte problema
<Guest44505> ele inicializa aparentemente normal
<Luksor> ptl: blz, vc está certo!! :D
<Guest44505> cai na interface de login
<FredGeek> Luksor e ptl  olhem q coincidência estava eu olhando sobre clientes IRC e olha oq o cara disse no post do forum do ubuntu
<ptl> Luksor: mas nunca vi isso sendo usado pra algum usuário que reclame de problema, ou seja, pelo menos não afeta o troubleshooting.
<Guest44505> e quando eu dou enter para selecionar o usuário ele simplesmente volta para tela de login
<ptl> FredGeek: o quê?
<FredGeek> I've been using XChat for years but I find it quite "heavy" on the desktop and the interface itself.
<Guest44505> alguém já teve esse problema?
<Guest44505> eu não consigo logar no servidor
<FredGeek> Guest44505, sera q vc n esta entrando em um gerenciador de janelas q n esta mais disponível?
<Guest44505> parece que o syslog tá parado e não deixa nada funcionar
<Guest44505> como faço para voltar com o syslog?
<FredGeek> sudo services syslogd start?
<FredGeek> n sei se é isso
<Guest44505> só que preciso primeiro conseguir logar no sistema
<FredGeek> usa ttyS0 uai
<sharch> FredGeek; syslog é o daemon que registra os eventos do sistema
<ptl> FredGeek: procurar no google não vale, porque ele pega justamente as ocorrências raras ;)
<FredGeek> ptl, oq eu procurei no google?
<Guest44505> mas ele tá caindo direto na interface gráfica de login
<Guest44505> como faço para deixar só o tty
<Guest44505> ?
<FredGeek> Guest44505, CTRL + ALT + F1
<ptl> esse quite heavy
<ptl> aah
<ptl> você achou vendo pela coisa do IRC
<ptl> mas veja que o indivíduo mesmo usando um adjetivo genérico intuitivamente tentou restringir a definição, dizendo que era pesado na interface
<FredGeek> ptl, eu estou saindo do x-chat por violar a GPL
<FredGeek> ptl, e o bitch-x parece n ser + desenvolvido
<ptl> violar a GPL? Onde isso?
<ptl> quer dizer, isso é um reconhecimento implícito que o adjetivo não era muito bom
<FredGeek> a versão win32 é shareware
<ptl> bitchx? bitchx é ruim demais! Se quer um cliente de IRC em texto, use o irssi, que é foda pra cacete
<ptl> sim
<ptl> a versão windows32 é shareware
<ptl> só que é do mesmo autor o copyright
<FredGeek> http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=533
<ptl> portanto ele tem todo o direito de fazer uma versão pra GNU/Linux em GPL e de Windows proprietária
<FredGeek> n achei as justificativas do desenvolvedor válidas
<FredGeek> ptl, le lá
<ptl> ok
<ptl> minhas recomendações são: kvirc (modo gráfico), irssi (modo texto)
<ptl> na verdade estou usando os dois agora
<Guest44505> que massa dei CTRL + ALT + F1 ficou só o prompt piscando
<ptl> irssi está rodando no meu servidor e estou conectado a ele pelo kvirc através do irssi-prixy
<ptl> *irssi-proxy
<FredGeek> ptl, da hora
<ptl> FredGeek: eu achei a justificativa do desenvolvedor 100% válida... Não tenho problemas em ter uma versão shareware pra windows e sempre existe a opção de usar outros builds como do do Silverx, que ele mesmo nota
<Guest44505> n tô conseguindo entrar no shell
<FredGeek> Guest44505, oq vc fez pra chegar neste ponto? qual foi a última coisa q fez antes do sistema n funcionar?
<Guest44505> instalei o backup mananger
<Guest44505> daí deu um erro e parou o kernel log
<Guest44505> syslog
<Guest44505> esse tipo de coisas
<FredGeek> ptl, a 1ª resposta ao tópico me chamou atenção
<FredGeek> do graspee
<Guest44505> até o ssh tá dando conexão recusada
<Guest44505> tá muito estranho
<FredGeek> Guest44505, não sei te ajudar
<Guest44505> tem alguns processos que inicializa automático, onde olho?
<FredGeek_> ptl, acho q sai e entrei várias vezes no freenode meu nick ficou bloqueado
<nona> vale a pena cooperar, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Maverick/Reports
<RMonteiraum> bom dia...
<FredGeek_> RMonteiraum, bom dia
<FredGeek_> nona, vc é o Jonatas?
<nona> FredGeek_, isso
<RMonteiraum> pessoal, to com uma maquina xp brigando com meu samba, ta quase dando um carnaval... a maquina XP fica pedindo eleicao de 10 em 10 minutos... me ajuda aeeeeee
<FredGeek_> RMonteiraum, pedindo eleição?
<RMonteiraum> eh...
<RMonteiraum> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<RMonteiraum> FredGeek_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/556502/
<FredGeek_> RMonteiraum, sei n velho
<RMonteiraum> alguém pode me dar uma força com o SAMBA ae?
<Alex-Musicman> 10.10.10?
<omelete> 10.1.1.1
<natsha> boa tarde
<marcos> pessoal quando  no  virtual  box a  usb não esta  funcionando  corretamente o que devo fazer?
<marcos> pessoal quando  no  virtual  box a  usb não esta  funcionando  corretamente o que devo fazer?
<gambiarraweb1> salve!
<gambiarraweb1> qua ubuntu vcs usam ?
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<marcos> eu uso o 10,10
<gambiarraweb1> boa tarde já néh rsrs...!
<Ursinha> o pessoal do barraco foi todo embora
<Ursinha> bom dia minha gente
<marcos> pessoal quando  no  virtual  box a  usb não esta  funcionando  corretamente o que devo fazer?
<marcos> quem é  pessoal  do  barraco?
<peregrinator_six> bom dia...!? 0o
<Ursinha> peregrinator_six, é que aqui onde to é dia ainda...
<Ursinha> marcos, teve um quebra aqui no canal mais cedo hoje... mas era madrugada pra mim ainda
<Ursinha> marcos, vc fica repetindo a pergunta... vc acha que ninguem leu?
<marcos> isso isso isso
<Ursinha> mas o pessoal leu :)
<Ursinha> repetir só faz o pessoal pegar raiva e não te responder, vai por mim
<Ursinha> marcos, vc deu uma procuradinha no google sobre o seu erro? o que exatamente tá acontecendo? não reconhece o usb plugado, ou reconhece mas não monta?
<marcos> isso
<Ursinha> isso o que, eu dei várias opções :)
<marcos> reconhece masnao monta
<marcos> vou  descansar  um pouco
<Ursinha> marcos, no virtual box vc tá rodando o que?
<RMonteiraum> alguém sabe a tradução de Computer Browser no windows XP... nos serviços?? Top com problema no samba por caisa desse serviço numa maquina xp
<marcos> ursinha: to usando o  xp
<RMonteiraum> marcos qual versao do virtualbox você esta usando?
<RMonteiraum> marcos você eta rodando ele no gnome ou por terminal? acessando por RDP...
<marcos> 4
<RMonteiraum> as versoes OSe não funcionam USB
<RMonteiraum> eh uma versao os?
<marcos> gnome
<RMonteiraum> OSE?
<RMonteiraum> OpenSourceEdition
<marcos> nao
<RMonteiraum> ja viu nas conf do virtualbox, mais especificamente, nas conf da maquina virtual, se a USB esta ativada?
<marcos> como  ver?
<RMonteiraum> qdo você consegue ativar a usb na maquina HOST (real) a maquina GUEST (virtual) não consegue acessar o dispositivo...
<marcos> aonde  vai?
<RMonteiraum> na tela principal do VBox, você desliga a maquina virtual
<RMonteiraum> depois você seleciona ela na lista e clica em configuraçoes
<RMonteiraum> vai na guia USB e veja se está habiliatdo....
<marcos> sim fiz isso
<marcos> fica tudo preto as usbs conectadas
<marcos> clica com o botão  direito e  fica  tudo preto
<marcos> apareceo que  ta  conectado  no pc  mais  diz  q nao  estao  ativados
<marcos> RMonteiraum: diz  que não  tem nenhuma usb conectado. mas  mostra  oque  ta  plugado.
<marcos> pessoal como  desativo a web cam no  ubuntu?
<yzak> gente, boa tarde. Alguem ja teve problemas com a atualizacao do cups do 10.10?
<marcos> yzak:o que é cups?
<Ursinha> yzak, que tipo de problemas?
<yzak> marcos: gerenciador de impressao do linux
<yzak> Ursinha: toda vez que tento atualiza-lo ele empanca quando tá instalando.
<Ursinha> mas que erro dá?
<yzak> deixa eu tirar ele aqui pra te mostrar o erro. Eu tinha feito pelo synaptic deixa eu fazer pelo apt-get mesmo
<yzak> Ursinha: exemplo, to tentando remover ai fica paradao aqui: (Lendo banco de dados ... 184245 arquivos e diretórios atualmente instalados).
<yzak> Removendo cups ...
<Ursinha> yzak, e nada acontece?
<megarom> oi
<megarom> Como estamos ai?
<marcos> pessoal com desativa a web no ubuntu
<megarom> Não estou conseguindo me conectar no msn atraves do unbuntu, como faço?
<megarom> Alguém pode me dar uma dica/
<megarom> Fica disponivel e diz que houve falha de autenticação
<megarom> Quem pode ma ajudar
<marcos> megaron:  qual  programa  vc  usa?
<megarom> Msn
<marcos> msn  no linux?
<marcos> so se  para  por  maquina  virtual
<megarom> Sim instalei o ubuntu 10.4
<megarom> acesso a internet mas não conssigo entrar no msn
<megarom> Como funciona isso marcos
<marcos> mas o programas que  esta  tentando entrar no msn
<marcos> qual  é?
<megarom> Esse que vem no unbutu
<megarom> Emfhaty
<marcos> empathy
<megarom> emphathy
<megarom> empathy
<marcos> tem outros
<marcos> q acho melhor
<marcos> emesene
<marcos> amsn
<marcos> kmess
<megarom> Eu fui la e ele pede pra eu idetificar qual eu uso dai eu digit msn e el pede pra colocar login e senha , mas só ero de autenticação
<marcos> instala  o  amsn
<marcos> é  meio  ruim mas  quebra  galho
<marcos> peregrinator_six:  vc  sabe  como desativo a  web camno  ubuntu 10.10?
<peregrinator_six> marcos, boa tarde.
<peregrinator_six> marcos, nunca usei isso ai no Linux...
<marcos> web cam?
<peregrinator_six> isso...
<peregrinator_six> marcos, http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2498
<ale_> ale
<ale_> oiee
<marcos> peregrinator_six: eu  quero é  desativar
<marcos> na  maquina  real
<peregrinator_six> marcos,  como vc ativou...?!
<marcos> ela  se  ativa  automaticamente
<peregrinator_six> não sei..
<marcos> no google  nao  axo  essa  resposta
<andrepy> marcos, tentou desativar o modulo
<andrepy> modprovbe
<andrepy> marcos, tente desativar  o modulo de sua camera
<marcos> eu   uso ela pelo  cheese
<barna_> galera, tem como instalar o ubuntu num comp sem drive de cd e sem boot por usb?
<barna_> ele ta com winxp! o dono quer tirar o win e colocar o ubuntu!
<marcos> dar de  ficar  com  os  dois
<marcos> liga o win  xp  mete a  usb e segue  a instrução
<barna_> ta dando pau na partição ntfs! ele quer elimar o win! nunca mais usar essa tralha!
<barna_> e instalar o ubuntu em ext4!
<peregrinator_six> barna_, da sim, a dica tá  lá no forum ubuntu br
<peregrinator_six> só não lembro aonde...
<barna_> hummmm!
<barna_> procurarei!
<peregrinator_six> deixa ver se lhe ajudo a procurar...
<marcos> barna: deixa o xp ai
<peregrinator_six> barna_, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalar-Ubuntu-10.10-de-ISO-em-HD-(sem-CD-ou-USB)
<barna_> massa!
<barna_> Valeu peregrinator_six !
<peregrinator_six> barna_, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=40155.0
<barna_> A página que você procura não foi encontrada.
<peregrinator_six> essa aqui acabei de abrir agora... http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalar-Ubuntu-10.10-de-ISO-em-HD-%28sem-CD-ou-USB%29
<marcos> formata  o xp e instalar o  ubuntu ao lado
<barna_> massa! abriu!
<LipHEe> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, good afternoon for you.
<pqatsi>  peregrinator_six opa opa!
<damasceno> Alguém aí entende de iptables? Queria saber porque essa regra:  iptables -I OUTPUT -s 192.168.1.0/24 -d 200.199.145.20 --dport 22 -j DROP não funciona...
<damasceno> minha LAN ainda consegue conectar via ssh neste IP.
<Erosreis> pessoal alguem aqui pode me ensinar a instalar arquivo tar.gz
<Stargazer> Erosreis, cara e só click duas vezes.
<Erosreis> <Stargazer> tar.gz?
<Stargazer> Erosreis, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-pacotes-.tar.gz-e-.tar.bz2/
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa tarde
<Stargazer> Erosreis, ve se ajuda
<damasceno> Erosreis, tar -zxvf pacote.tar.gz
<damasceno> isso vai descompactar.
<damasceno> tem um arquivo README dentro, pelo menos na maioria dos pacotes.
<damasceno> Porém, o padrão é:
<rafaelsoaresbr> Como faço para saber se um processo está executando no modo 32 ou 64bits?
<damasceno> Descompactar, acessar o diretório criado...
<damasceno> ./configure && make && make install
<damasceno> rafaelsoaresbr, depende. O software que você instalou é 32 ou 64?
<damasceno> Veja isso. dpkg -S package
<damasceno> Aliás, dpkg -s package.
<damasceno> Desculpe. :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> damasceno: isso que preciso saber, tipo instalei o lucid 64bits. até aí beleza, fui no monitor de recursos pra ver se mostrava lá, tipo o gerenciador de tarefas do windows
<damasceno> rafaelsoaresbr, qual o processo?
<rafaelsoaresbr> damasceno: eu li num fóum que o firefox só tem 64bits, queria checar isso
<rafaelsoaresbr> damasceno: aliás, só tem 32bits
<damasceno> rafaelsoaresbr, preste atenção no que eu to dizendo.
<damasceno> Como você instalou o firefox?
<FredGeek> Alex-Musicman, blz?
<Alex-Musicman> FredGeek: iae
<rafaelsoaresbr> damasceno: é o firefox que já vem instalado
<FredGeek> Alex-Musicman, e o kernel RT instalou?
<damasceno> rafaelsoaresbr, cara, faça:
<damasceno> dpkg -s firefox
<damasceno> Você vai ver: Architecture:
<damasceno> Aí mostra a arquitetura!
<damasceno> ou então, faça:
<damasceno> dpkg -s firefox | grep "Architecture"
<Alex-Musicman> sim sim... no começo minha rede não tinha reconhecida mas pareceu ser coisa de hardware.. voltou ao normal quando desliguei e liguei o PC
<damasceno> Que ele já vai mostrar a linha correta.
<Alex-Musicman> mas de resto ta tudo normal
<damasceno> Puts, alguém aqui mexe com iptables?
<Alex-Musicman> aí pra o jack funcionar com o realtime tive q mecher no /etc/security/limits.conf
<Alex-Musicman> e botar umas coisas lá
<Alex-Musicman> agora não tá dando mais cortes na hora de eu usar o amplitube
<Alex-Musicman> mas as vezes o som para se eu trocar pra um efeito mais pesado
<rafaelsoaresbr> damasceno: isso mesmo, obrigado
<Alex-Musicman> talvez eu tenha q configurar o nivel de buffer ou a quantidade de memória pra ser bloqueada
<rafaelsoaresbr> damasceno: o flash player da adobe é 32bits é? É preciso instalar o ia32?
<damasceno> Não sei se tem para 64. Acredito eu que sim.
<damasceno> É só pesquisar.
<omelete> tem 64
<FredGeek> Alex-Musicman, da hora
<rafaelsoaresbr> omelete: o que tem no repositório non-free é 32bits né? Preciso baixar do site da adobe o 64bits, é isso?
<Alex-Musicman> rafaelsoaresbr: no site da adobe tem os pacotes debs disponíveis para sua plataforma
<Alex-Musicman> e pelo site é melhor pq está sempre com versão atualizada
<Alex-Musicman> os pacotes de flash do repo ubuntu não costuma atualizar
<omelete> pega no site
<rafaelsoaresbr> damasceno, omelete, Alex-Musicman: obrigado ae
<Alex-Musicman> q nada, qqr coisa estamos a disposição pra ajudar ^^
<damasceno> rafaelsoaresbr, tranquilo.
<damasceno> mais uma vez, alguém aqui utiliza o iptables?
<Ubuntu-BR> damasceno: não uso o iptables, mas sei que tem 2 programas que são muito úteis para configurá-lo:  guarddog e firestarter
<FredGeek> o ubuntu já vem com algum firewall pre-instalado?
<damasceno> Ubuntu-BR, no meu caso, é iptables puro.
<damasceno> sem front-end.
<Ubuntu-BR> FredGeek: creio que o iptables...  se quiser instale o guardog ou o firestarter para configurá-lo
<Ubuntu-BR> damasceno: então o jeito é vc ler algum tutorial...  pelo que sei ele é meio complicado
<damasceno> FredGeek, vem com o iptables.
<rafaelsoaresbr> FredGeek: vem o iptables/ufw, pode instalar frontends como guarddog, iptables e gufw
<FredGeek> mas ele vem com alguma regra definida? n né, só vem instalado?
<FredGeek> vou instalar o firestarted
<rafaelsoaresbr> FredGeek: iptaables* hehe, acho melhor o firestarter, tem mais opções
<FredGeek> uma dúvida, eu keria dar uns tails em logs e ver-los no desktop acima do papel de parede, uso o gnome, é possível? conhecem algum tuto?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Alex-Musicman: onde devo copio o arquivo libflashplayer.so?
<Stargazer> Galera, alguém aqui já fez algum  curso na 4linux ?
<FredGeek> aqui tem um no dir /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<FredGeek> alguém ai sabe como eu verificar os logs via tail -f exibindo no papel de parede?
<Ubuntu-BR> rafaelsoaresbr: o firestarter usa o iptables, ele é tipo um configurador do iptables
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ubuntu-BR: pois é ele tem mais opções que o gufw.
<Ubuntu-BR> FredGeek: guake é um terminal que quando aberto fica fixo na parte superior da tela, daí vc insere um comando de atualizar seu log que ele irá exibi-lo em qualquer desktop
<FredGeek> Ubuntu-BR, valeu, vou pesquisar agora
<Ubuntu-BR> FredGeek: após instalar o guake, basta chamá-lo no ALT+F2 e a tecla F12 ativa o terminal
<Ubuntu-BR> pessoal o gcc 4.4 que vem no Ubuntu 10.10 tem um bug em um patch, estou querendo substituir o gcc/g++-4.4 pelo 4.5.
<Ubuntu-BR> para subustituir, primeiro instalo o 4.5 e depois dou um purge no 4.4?  ou mantenho o 4.4 e altero alguma variável para apontar para o 4.5 ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alguem mais ai ta tendo problema com a libopenjpeg2?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> aqui sempre que eu tento atualizar diz que não encontrou no repositorio
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai eu baixei direto da internet e instalei pela central de programas a mesma versão que o update-manager queria e ele continua pedindo pra atualizar ele e não encontrando
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, usa o repositório principal ao invés do brasileiro
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> FredGeek, agora eu to me sentindo noob por não ter tentado isso antes ¬¬
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, hehe, q nada, agente tende a confiar no repositório br
<peregrinator_six> repo nacional= trash, suck... :S
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, mas é mas rapido pra baixar do que o principal não?
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, pra mim não...
<peregrinator_six> o que não funciona direito e constantemente lhe dar dor de cabeça pra mim nunca poderá ser mais rápido...
<FredGeek> peregrinator_six, faz sentido
<peregrinator_six> eu pego dos estados unidos a quase 1 ano e nunca me deu problemas! :D
<rickwap> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> boa tarde.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, acho que vou ficar no servidor principal mesmo, ficar mudando de mirror sempre que da um problema demora demais mesmo
<FredGeek> rickwap, boa tarde
<FredGeek> Ctrl-Alt-Del, o problema q vc vai ta com o sistema desatualizado e nem vai saber se usar o BR, pq até atualizarem ele...
<FredGeek> só um minuto
<rickwap> pessoal to com um problema o programa que tira os snaps da area de trabalho esta tirando os snaps em preto e branco nao sei como reverter?
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, beleza então, vc quem sabe! ;)
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, lol acho que voces não entenderam eu to dizerndo que vou mudar do brasileiro pro principal !
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> 0o
<peregrinator_six> então fiote, beleza, vc quem sabe uai...?! Não é não...?! :P
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rickwap, como voce fez pras screenshots ficarem em preto e branco?
<rickwap> peregrinator_six: fiao blz kkk
<rickwap> Ctrl-Alt-Del: foi meu irmao que mexeu nele
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  qualquer coisa mesno o brasil, até o da Argentina deve ser mior que o nacional...
<peregrinator_six> *menos..
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, menos mesmo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rickwap, vai em aplicativos > acessórios > capturar imagem da tela
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> la tem uma aba aplica efeitos
<rickwap> Ctrl-Alt-Del: de realsar que uso kde'
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rickwap, um....então é por isso é outro programa
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> hhehehe
<rickwap> o aplicativo de tirar fotos de ecra e o KSnapshot
<Ubuntu-BR> cheese tb
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Ubuntu-BR, cheese tb o que?
<FredGeek> Ubuntu-BR, instalei o guake mas n era bem oq eu keria. me parece com aquele q tem pro KDE
<FredGeek> sobre gui pro iptables o gufw é pra iptables tb? é bom?
<omelete> gufw - ufw - iptables
<Giano> firestarter é a gui melhor na minha opinião
<rafanunes> Buenas...
<rafanunes> Há algum jeito de eu configurar o acesso a um determinado IP por uma interface de rede especifica?
<rafanunes> Por exemplo, todo acesso ao ip 200.150.168.17 quero que seja feito pela eth0.
<Ubuntu-BR> o cara pergunta e nem espera 5 min pra ter uma resposta.....
<maraja> Pessoas, uma dúvida. nunca mexi com HD externo.
<maraja> comprei um pela internet e acabou de chegar
<maraja> é só ligar e plugar certo?
<maraja> deveria abrir parecido com um pendrive nao eh?
<Stargazer> maraja, e
<maraja> é que o meu nao abre, sera que e incompatibilidade com ubuntu?
<Stargazer> maraja, qual modelo do hd externo ?
<maraja> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-165842945-hd-externo-1-tera-e-sata-e-usb-c-cooler-micro-ventilador-_JM
<maraja> este ai
<Stargazer> maraja, estanho
<maraja> ele deveria abrir como um pendrive quando eu ligo nao eh?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alguma dica pra converter swf pra gif animado?
<Stargazer> maraja, sim
<Stargazer> maraja, quando eu usei uma foi assim.
 * Detch acha que coleguinhas é bem gay
<maraja> mesmo nao estando formatado
<Stargazer> maraja, ai já não sei
<Stargazer> maraja, http://www.guiadohardware.net/dicas/ubuntu-pendrive.html
<Stargazer> maraja, ve se isso te ajuda
<maraja> liguei tanto na porta USB quanto E-SATA e nada
<Ricardo__> maraja, aqui abre igual pen drive meu samsung
<maraja> e quando o HD nao esta formatado ainda? nao deveria aparecer em algum lugar?
<Ricardo__> ah o meu ja vinha formatado
<Ricardo__> em fat
<Ricardo__> e com programas
<Ricardo__> ve se o gparted
<Ricardo__> reconhece ele
<maraja> nao reconhece
<Ricardo__> puts
<Ricardo__> nao era pra ter misterio nenhum
<Ricardo__> maraja, mas meu hd interno samsung nao venho formatado e o gparted reconheceu normal
<Ricardo__> e o windows palha nao reconheceu ele
<maraja> vc tem porta USB e E-SATA? ele reconheceu sem problemas as 2?
<Ricardo__> nem tenho essa e-sata
<Ricardo__> so usb aki
<Ricardo__> o hdexterno
<Ricardo__> e o hd interno usei sata da placa mae normal
<maraja> vcs ja compraram no mercado livre, se o produto nao funciona. vcs tem que pagar o frete de ida e volta para troca??
<Stargazer> maraja, testa em outro pc
<maraja> ja testei em um mac
<maraja> da minha irma
<maraja> e nada
<Stargazer> putz
<maraja> Aqui em casa nao tem nenhum computador windwos
<maraja> mas sera que tem relacao com o Sistema operacional
<maraja> ?
<FredGeek> maraja, existe winmodem winHD não, se n funcionou em SO algum nem tenta no windows q n vai rola, kd o manual da HD?
<maraja> no ecxiste
<FredGeek> é padre quevedo ai ta estranho era pra funfa no ubuntu
<maraja> ja aconteceu de vcs terem que devolver um produto a alguma loja do ML?? vcs tiveram que pagar o frete?
<FredGeek> maraja, veio, nunca comprei no ML e nem pretendo, vc n tem garantia alguma
<Stargazer> FredGeek, Cara se você souber compra não tem problema algum
<Stargazer> FredGeek, mais concordo em partes.
<FredGeek> Stargazer eu n tenho essa coragem toda n. o cara pode ter 1 milhão de pontos e cismar de dar um tombo de vez em qdo e vc for o felizardo fica dificil ter o dinheiro de volta
<Stargazer> FredGeek, O cara não vai se queima.
<Stargazer> FredGeek, eu compro jogos de video game no e-bay e nunca tive problema algum.
<FredGeek> Stargazer, comprei um livro no submarino, veio todo amassado, submarino eim, imagina de cara do ML
<Stargazer> FredGeek, comprei um jogo no HKOfferHouse, ele se perdeu. Me mandaram outro sem eu pagar nada, depois  de uma semana que jogo oque eles reenviaram chego o que tinha perdido.
<Stargazer> FredGeek, paguei pelo jogo que eles me enviaram e mesmo assim sai no lucro. ^^
<FredGeek> Stargazer, no e-bay né
<Stargazer> FredGeek, não esse HKOfferHouse, e um site de hong kong que vende jogos originais. xD
<FredGeek> Stargazer, então, se fosse no ML vc n ia receber denovo logicamente
<Stargazer> FredGeek, então, tem que sabe compra.
<Stargazer> eu não compro equipamentos eletronicos lá
 * Detch boa noite | good night
<FredGeek> Stargazer, eu compraria um jogo + n um vg
<Stargazer> eu comprei um psx1
<Stargazer> kkk
<FredGeek> galera, mexi no /etc/sudoers agora n consigo executar nada como root
<FredGeek> como q eu desfaço o erro?
<FredGeek> já achei no google tnx
<maraja> bom, descobri o problema...
<maraja> eles encaixaram mal o HD ao Case
<maraja> agora reconhece
<FredGeek> maraja, q isso, o hd fica solto?
<maraja> é um hd + case na verdade
<maraja> e infelizmente sim :(
<maraja> alias, quebrou uma pequena peça estava quebrada
<maraja> mas que nao tem nada a ver com o HD e sim com a fixacao da placa
<maraja> me digam uma coisa, vcs preferem Samsung ou Seagate?
<maraja> POis fora anunciado HD Samsung, e veio Seagate...
<FredGeek> maraja, seagate é melhor
<FredGeek> maraja, samsung já teve lotes inteiros com defeito e sujou o nome da samsung para HD, apesar q isso é passado mas é melhor evitar
<maraja> bom,  pelo menos assim me sinto menos enganado...
<maraja> mesmo assim vou qualificar negativamente, pois se tivesse algum erro no produto teria que pagar o frete de ida e volta da troca...
<maraja> ou vcs acham que eu estou sendo cruel?
<FredGeek> maraja, se vc acha q foi lesado
<maraja> na verdade nao gostei de saber que, se comprasse um produto defeituso e quisesse trocar, teria que arcar com frete de ida e volta.
<FredGeek> maraja, qualifica positivo então
<maraja> eh.. ok
<Ricardo__> eu prefiro samsung
<Ricardo__> mas é questao de gosto ne
<Ricardo__> depende do azar de cada um
<Ricardo__> samsung nunca nego fogo pra mim e seagate ja
<maraja> E vcs formatam hd externo em Ext4? ou deixam em FaT?
<Ricardo__> eu deixo em ntfs
<Ricardo__> pq tenho particoes win ne
<ecanto> alguém usa notebook dell inspiron aqui?
<Ricardo__> fat é muito ruim
<Ricardo__> nao aceita arquivo maior q 4 gb
<maraja> Eu nao pretendo usar windows... hehehe. Se deus quiser me livrei dessa praga. So para fazer bkp de fotos
<Ricardo__> se tu usa apenas linux e nao usar o hd num pq q tenha win deixa em ext4
<maraja> e outras coisas
<Ricardo__> se tu usa apenas linux e nao usar o hd num pc q tenha win deixa em ext4
<maraja> O mac nao reconhece Ext4 neh?
<Ricardo__> acho q nao
<Ricardo__> so fat e hfs
<Ricardo__> mas deve ter gambiarra
<Ricardo__> pra reconhecer tudo tb
<figlidellastessa> pessoal interessado na discussão das políticas brasileiras em relação à software livre e liberdade de expressão na inernet join #brazilians
<Ricardo__> maraja, como tu fez pro gparted reconhecer? era so criar a mbr antes ne
<Ricardo__> ou gpt
<maraja> na verdade ja estava formatado... So que mal encaixado na case
<Ricardo__> ah aha
<Ricardo__> ve o smart do hd ae
<Ricardo__> ve se nao tem nada baleada
<Ricardo__> ve se nao tem nada baleado
<maraja> boa ideia... so estou esperando formatar o EXT4
<Ricardo__> sistema .. adm.. utilitario de unidades
<Ricardo__> ver smart
<Ricardo__> bah hd de 1 tb
<Ricardo__> é um parto pra formatar todo
<Ricardo__> 3 hrs
<Ricardo__> leva
<maraja> jura?
<Ricardo__> o meu demoro isso
<Ricardo__> aha
<maraja> puts...
<Ricardo__> mas o meu é 5400 rpm o teu deve ser mais rapido
<maraja> ainda bem que voce me avisa, eu ficaria impaciente e nunca deixaria terminar
<maraja> 7200
<maraja> e a porta que estou sando é E-SAta
<Ricardo__> se bem q a diferenca é so uns 15%
<Ricardo__> no max
<Ricardo__> entre 7200 e 5400
<maraja> Mas de USB para E-SATA é grande nao eh?
<Ricardo__> sim usb pior ne
<maraja> entao...
<maraja> acabou!!!!
<Ricardo__> tenho um samsung aki de 40 gb por 10 anos
<Ricardo__> é ta inteiro sem bad bloack
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<maraja> acabou a formatacao...
<Ricardo__> da uma olhada no smart e era isso
<maraja> vou ver isso agora
<maraja> vou fazer o texte de superficie
<maraja> me diz uma coisa, pq o EXT4 come tanto espaço no inicio do disco? 14GB...
<Ricardo__> teu hd vira um de 953 gb ne?
<Ricardo__> pq pra hd 1mb = 1000 e nao 1024
<maraja> mas o NTFS come menos nao eh?
<Ricardo__> nao sei
<Ricardo__> alguem testando o squeeze?
<maraja> se usasse o NTFS eu teria que desfragmentar com o tempo?
<Ubuntu-BR> Ricardo__: já testei em um servidor e gostei, mas uso o Ubuntu
<Ricardo__> pra hd novo desfragmentar é besteira
<Ricardo__> isso era coisa de hd velho
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, vou cair pra ele daqui a alguns diaz, quando sair o lançamento! :)
<Ricardo__> com pc velho
<Ricardo__> peregrinator_six, idem
<Ricardo__> peregrinator_six, mas vou manter ubuntu junto tb
<Ricardo__> boot quadruplo aki
<Ricardo__> eaheaha
<Ricardo__> a ideia é 5 ou 6 fev ne
<FredGeek> Ricardo__, vc vai usar o squeeze mesmo? eu sempre uso o testing
<Ricardo__> olha cara eu to com a rc1
<Ricardo__> aki
<Ricardo__> testando
<Ricardo__> ainda tme uns bugs
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, segundo a wikipedia sim...
<FredGeek> Ricardo__, ainda tem bug? prestes a ser stable????
<Ricardo__> fstab
<Ricardo__> deu pau aki
<Ricardo__> tentei montar de tudo q é jeito
<Ricardo__> particoes ntfs
<Ricardo__> e nao rolo
<Ricardo__> parece q é bug com o ntfs-3g no boot
<Ricardo__> so no fstab se tu for na mao ele rola
<Ricardo__> iceweasel gostei ate dele
<Ricardo__> bom é igual firefox mesmo ne
<rodr1go> iceweasel = firefox
<Thiago-UBUNTU> boa noite a todos
<FredGeek> Ricardo__, mesma coisa
<Thiago-UBUNTU> preciso de ajuda
<FredGeek> Thiago-UBUNTU, boa noite
<Ricardo__> é ate os plugins
<Ricardo__> sao iguais
<Thiago-UBUNTU> comprei um eeepc da asus ... modelo 1201t
<Thiago-UBUNTU> instalei o ubuntu 10.10
<Thiago-UBUNTU> e pow o touch pad fica louco quando eu toco ele com dois dedos mesmo acidental
<Thiago-UBUNTU> além de meu mic naum funcionar
<Thiago-UBUNTU> alguém pode me ajudar ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> de resto ta tudo OK
<peregrinator_six> Thiago-UBUNTU, terminal alsamixer
<Thiago-UBUNTU> até a aceleração gráfica ta ok ...
<peregrinator_six> e sobe o grafico do mic pra o maximo ai e ve se tá funcionando...
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow já mexi no alsa mixer ta tudo no máximo
<FredGeek> peregrinator_six, mas ele n usa pulseaudio?
<peregrinator_six> FredGeek, ???
<peregrinator_six> ele quem...?!
<Thiago-UBUNTU> ele tem o alsa mesmo
<peregrinator_six> o ubuntu 10.10...?!
<FredGeek> isso
<peregrinator_six> mandei o comando aqui e apareceu
<Thiago-UBUNTU> atualmente ele usa o alsa
<FredGeek> ?
<peregrinator_six> to de 10.10
<Ricardo__> consegui meter o pulseaudio
<Ricardo__> no squeeze
<Ricardo__> e tirar o alsa
<Ricardo__> mas demoro ate pegar a manha
<FredGeek> peregrinator_six, sempre foi um incognita pra mim a parte de som do linux
<peregrinator_six> alsa cara..
<Thiago-UBUNTU> alguém sugere algo ?
<peregrinator_six> confirmado aqui agora!
<FredGeek> e o pulse?
<FredGeek> n tem?
<peregrinator_six> Thiago-UBUNTU, sobre...?!
<peregrinator_six> sei lá...
<peregrinator_six> FredGeek, pulse
<peregrinator_six> pulse: command not found
<FredGeek> tenta pulseaudio
<Ricardo__> pulseaudio
<Thiago-UBUNTU> sobre o audio do mic
<Ricardo__> instala pelo synaptic
<Thiago-UBUNTU> preciso usar o skype
<FredGeek> eu n instalei nada, o meu já veio com pulseaudio
<Thiago-UBUNTU> mas naum consigo por causa do mic q naum funciona
<peregrinator_six> FredGeek, pulseaudio
<peregrinator_six> ops...
<peregrinator_six> FredGeek, pulseaudio
<peregrinator_six> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<peregrinator_six> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<FredGeek> mesma saída do meu, ta rodando o daemon, ker dizer ele é o servidor de audio
<Thiago-UBUNTU> vou tentar instalar o pulse
<peregrinator_six> Thiago-UBUNTU, fez o que lhe disse..?!
<Thiago-UBUNTU> será q tenho q tirar o alsa primeiro ?
<peregrinator_six> subiu o grafico do mic...?!
<Thiago-UBUNTU> sim levantei tudo
<Thiago-UBUNTU> aqui só aparece boost mic
<Thiago-UBUNTU> ele está no máximo
<peregrinator_six> Thiago-UBUNTU, reinicia ai..
<Thiago-UBUNTU> naum funciona nem o MIC externo nem o interno
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow isso eu já fiz ontém e reiniciei e nada
<peregrinator_six> mas vc tinha feito isso que lhe falei do alsa...!?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> sim já tinha feito
<Thiago-UBUNTU> será q se instalando o pulse audio ele volta ao normal ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> no win7 ta OK
<Thiago-UBUNTU> mas eu naum quero usar o win7
<Thiago-UBUNTU> sou abaixonado pelo ubuntu
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, onde voce testou o microfone?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> eu tenho win7 em dualboot
<Thiago-UBUNTU> lá uso normalmente o skype
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, em qual programa voce testou o microfone no ubuntu?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> audacity e skype
<Thiago-UBUNTU> nenhum dos dos funcionam
<ubuntero> testa primeiro no gravador de som
<ubuntero> no skype se testa por último pq ele tem seu proprios problemas com som no linux
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow no meu outro pc q eh um desktop naum tem problema algum
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, o skype é problematico com som, não use ele como parametro, primeiro teste no gravador de som
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, funcionando ali vamos para o problema do skype
<FredGeek> peregrinator_six, oq vc sabe sobre som no linux? sei a tinha o oss -> alsa -> pulseaudio -> oss4 dizem q a evolução é essa. ta certo?
<peregrinator_six> sei lá do que vc tá falando ai... :p
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> sei de nada...
<Ricardo__> bom do pulse é akela de limitar e escolher qual programa ficara em mudo isso é mto bom uso direto
<peregrinator_six> sorry.
<FredGeek> Ricardo__, n sei se to falando coisa errada, mas por padrão acho q o zsnes tava usando o pulseaudio, dava uns estalos no som, com a opção pra OSS melhorou mas ainda com pau... e com alsa ficou perfeito aqui. minha placa de som é sb live 5.1
<Ricardo__> é tem isso
<Ricardo__> so depende qual zsnes
<Ricardo__> tu por
<Ricardo__> tem um q é bugadao
<Ricardo__> no som
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, testou no gravador de som?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> sim testei nada
<Thiago-UBUNTU> sem audio ainda
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, vai no controle de volume, preferencias de som
<FredGeek> usei o do repositório atual do 10.10
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, na aaba hardware veja se aparece mais de um dispositivo
<FredGeek> 1.51 de 18 de jan de 2011
<FredGeek> novissimo
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, se tiver só uma vai para a aba entrada
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, procure pela opção "conector" e selecione um por um dos que tiver ali e vá testando no gravador de som
<Thiago-UBUNTU> só tem um dispositivo de entrada de resto nada pra alterar
<Thiago-UBUNTU> e nada muda por aqui
<Thiago-UBUNTU> vou tentar colocar o pulse audio
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, se tu não mexeu nada já está usando o pulse audio
<Thiago-UBUNTU> oq vc acha ?
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, é o padrao do ubuntu
<FredGeek> Thiago-UBUNTU, vc ja tem o pulseaudio instalado
<FredGeek> o problema n é servidor de som
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow eu naum mexi em nada naum
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, na aba hardware veja no perfil se tem mais opções
<Thiago-UBUNTU> quando fui testar o audio do mic já estava assim
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, vai ter que testar cada uma
<Thiago-UBUNTU> tem nada
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, na hardware? não estou mais falando da entrada
<FredGeek> se vc usa gnome obrigatoriamente vc usa o pulseaudio
<FredGeek> se vc usa o KDE vc ta usando o phonon
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pois eh mas aqui ta o alsa
<Thiago-UBUNTU> naum sei o pq
<FredGeek> Thiago-UBUNTU, alsa é outra coisa
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, o fato de ter o alsamixer não quer dizer que está usando o alsa
<FredGeek> oss e alsa são uma coisa, pulseaudio e phonom é outra coisa
<FredGeek> http://www.gdhpress.com.br/blog/servidores-de-som/
<Thiago-UBUNTU> ahn ta
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow então oq vcs sugerem ?
<insert> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, estou dando uma pesquisada para ver se consigo de propor alguma coisa
<ubuntero> Thiago-UBUNTU, está difícil, este seria o primeiro computador que não tem pelo menos duas opções de microfone na aba entrada
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow eu naum sou o primeiro com o problema nesse eeepc
<Thiago-UBUNTU> tem um outro colega na comunidade ubuntu com esse problema
<FredGeek> Thiago-UBUNTU, conhece o unity?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> nunca utilizei o UNITY
<Thiago-UBUNTU> eu gosto muito do gnome
<FredGeek> Thiago-UBUNTU, tb gosto do gnome, mas pra eeepcs com resolução baixa dizem q ele foi feito pra isso, já usei aqui e achei legal
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow eu aqui tenho placa de video dedicada
<Thiago-UBUNTU> ati radeon hd3200
<Thiago-UBUNTU> resolução naum eh um problema
<Thiago-UBUNTU> to quase tirando o ubuntu dessa máquina
<FredGeek> Thiago-UBUNTU, pq?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> por causa de problema eu dependo do skype
<Thiago-UBUNTU> e ubuntu eu tenho no meu desktop
<Thiago-UBUNTU> esse eeepc eh só pra passar tempo e uns serviços básicos
<Thiago-UBUNTU> eu trabalho com automação ... sou técnico de um shopping
<Thiago-UBUNTU> ubuntu pra mim eh perfeito
<Thiago-UBUNTU> mas desse jeito ta me atrapalhando
<maraja> pessoas qual  o melfor file system para um HD externo que nao tem a necessidade de ser visto por windows??
<FredGeek> maraja, o reiserFS era o + rápido antigamente, n sei se o ext4 é +, da uma olhada
<ubuntero> maraja, para cada tipo de uso vai ter um melhor, para uso geral o ext4 é o ideal
<maraja> quanto a rapidez, nao me importa. o que mais me importa é segurança dos dados. Eu li que o reiserFS ta quase abandonado..
<maraja> eu li muita gente achando o EXT4 nao seguro, mas os posts eram antigos
<FredGeek> maraja, serio? as coisas mudam mto rápido no mundo opensource
<FredGeek> maraja, ontem era o top, agora ta abandonado
<maraja> na verdade li num post o seguinte "muita gente acha que o ReiserFS vai cair no esquecimento e lentamente em desuso então mais complicado ainda"
<maraja> ele era seguro?
<maraja> digo, é
<ubuntero> maraja, que tipo de segurança você está se referindo?
<nullck> maraja na verdade tb temos que ver qual a sua necessidade
<nullck> que tipo de dados vc vai utilizar
<nullck> vamos falar de perfomance + seguranca
<maraja> a seguranca que eu falo é se qualquer cagada possa inutilizar a particao
<nullck> sim entendi
<FredGeek> maraja, usei reiser por mto tmp nunca perdi dados
<maraja> serao dados que praticamente nao serao mantidos, o que predomina sera fotos e alguns documentos
<nullck> agora ele necessariamente precisa ser mto rapido  ???
<maraja> nao
<nullck> certo
<ubuntero> maraja, tenho utilizado ext4 em servidores de arquivos sem nunca ter perdido dados
<nullck> ext4 eh uma boa
<nullck> tem um bom sistema de journal
<nullck> vc nao vai perder dados por qualquer cagada
<nullck> reiser eh rapido
<maraja> eu ja perdi muitas fotos em hds... mas na epoca usava windows
<nullck> mas o journal dele nao bate o ext3 ou ext4
<nullck> reiser eh rapido e seguro claro mas nao eh tao seguro quanto ext3 ou ext4
<nullck> de qualquer forma tb nunca corrompi um reiser rsss mas pelas leituras eh isso
<nullck> agora dados importantissimos que vc vai tomar um belo de um preju se perder .. conselho nao utilize unidades externas como unica forma de armazenamentoo rsss
<nullck> Ou galera to procurando alguem que esteja comecando ai em linux para ser estagiario
<maraja> Eu estava mais propenso a utilizar o EXT4, mas li um post (que n consigo achar no moneto) que dizia que existe um Bug no EXT4 que se apagar um arquivo pode de repente inutiliza-lo
<maraja> vc aconselha fazer bkp em DVDs?
<maraja> para esses dados importantíssimos?
<nullck> a empresa onde trabalho em um vaga e o ambiente la eh show  se tiver alguem de sampa interessado queira se manifestar
<nullck> maraja, nunca ouvi falar disso
<maraja> ok... vai ser ext4 entao!
<nullck> DVD tem validade tb rs .. mas aconselho sim em duas midias no caso rs
<Thiago-UBUNTU> ninguém sugere nada do problema do mic no eeepc ?
<nullck> ja li q midia de dvd eh garantido por 5 anos
<nullck> se vc nao ficar usando ela
<nullck> eh gravar e arquivar
<maraja> se vc plugar algum outro mic no EEEPC ele funciona
<maraja> a do touchpad ele é super sensível. Eu uso o Jupiter para desativar o touchpad quando estou digitando
<maraja> so que algumas vezes tem que prestar atenção que voce deixa a opcao para desabilitar o touchpad quando esta digitando. Por incrivel que pareca, quando vc desativa o touchpad com essa opcao ativa, ele fica reativando toda hora
<maraja> essa opcao tem nas preferencias do mouse
<maraja> Ow, fui gravar uma coisa no HD e nao obtive permissao.
<nullck> ta com root  ?
<nullck> como vc montou  ?
<maraja> só cliquei em cima
<nullck> rs
<nullck> ubuntu
<nullck> faca assim
<nullck> da um mount ai na console
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-22
<nullck> e me passa a saida
<maraja> vc quer dizer para digitar sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt?
<maraja> no terminal?
<maraja> mesmo assim nao tenho permissoes para criar pastas
<peregrinator_six> maraja, se transforma em super user...
<FredGeek> maraja, cria um ponto no seu home então
<peregrinator_six> sudo nautilus e manda essa bagaça criar o que vc quiser! :)
<FredGeek> maraja, mas qual é o sistema de arquivos?
<maraja> Cara onde eu aperto pra me morfar? hehehehe
<peregrinator_six> terminal!
<FredGeek> Alt + F2
<FredGeek> digita nautilus
<nullck> rs
<FredGeek> xD
<nullck> maraja, seguinte desmonta o hd ai
<nullck> e mounta ele na console
<maraja> ah sim, mas nao existe uma forma de deixar essa opcao sem a necessidade do sudo nautlius toda hora?
<FredGeek> maraja, fstab
<nullck> mount -t ext4 /dev/(device hd) /(mountpoint)
<nullck> isso acerta o /etc/fstab
<nullck> e ja da permissao para users nele
<nullck> ai vc pode escrever com os usuarios nao-root
<nullck> agora com td isso nao mao execute o SFG
<FredGeek> SFG? q isso?
<nullck> search fucking google
<SirAngels> dae
<SirAngels> alguem ja colocou uma versão server de linux em um ad windows ?
<FredGeek> nullck, kkkk
<nullck> FredGeek, hahuahhuaha
<nullck> FredGeek, eh a sigla favorita do meu gerente
<nullck> SirAngels, como ehh que eh esse negocio ai   ??????
<FredGeek> nullck, da hora, nunca ouvi falar. mas eu sempre uso SFG, até pra coisas q eu já sei as vezes
<SirAngels> nullck  eh justamente o q to tentando saber
<SirAngels> eu tentei colocar um ubuntu server num ad windows
<nullck> SirAngels, vc ta dizendo colocar ele no dominio  ????  ai vc usa o net ads join
<maraja> entao, mesmo montando dessa forma nao me deixa criar pastas..
<nullck> para adicionar ele no dominio
<SirAngels> nullck  mas tem mais coisa ai
<nullck> SirAngels, sim sr.
<nullck> tem q configurar alguns confs rs
<SirAngels> o lance eh o seguinte
<SirAngels> depois de configurar alguns confs
<nullck> negativo
<SirAngels> eu nao consegui mais logar na maquina
<SirAngels> remotamente
<nullck> arruma o smb
<nullck> eita
<SirAngels> arrumei kerberos e samba
<nullck> isso
<SirAngels> ela chegou a entrar no dominio
<SirAngels> mas acho q não sincronizou a hora com o servidor
<nullck> soh se vc mexeu e cagou no /etc/nsswitch
<SirAngels> mexi nele tbm
<SirAngels> mas eu não tenho certeza se o ntpdate deu certo
<SirAngels> pelo q eu li, hora errada nega acesso
<nullck> ahh isso nao iria fazer vc parar de logar nao
<nullck> como usuario local vc loga  ?
<nullck> claro neh
<nullck> eu acho rs
<SirAngels> não tenho acesso fisico a maquina
<nullck> ah ta
<SirAngels> só segunda feira pra saber
<SirAngels> hehehe
<nullck> mas ela nao tem usuario local  ???
<SirAngels> tem
<nullck> nem root vc tem a senha  ?
<nullck> uai
<SirAngels> tenho
<nullck> entao loga como local
<nullck> ah ta
<SirAngels> mas não sei como faz pra logar local via ssh
<SirAngels> eu acho q não sei...
<nullck> eh soh usar o root mesmo ou outro usuario local msm
<nullck> tipo ssh -l root ipdamaquina
<SirAngels> mas via putty
<nullck> ai tu loga
<SirAngels> prq as estações são windows
<SirAngels> ;D
<nullck> putty  ?
<nullck> ahh ta o negocio la
<nullck> q rola ssh
<SirAngels> putty é pra acesso remoto via windows
<SirAngels> isso
<nullck> cara nem sei nao mas eh a mesma coisa mano
<nullck> soh coloca root no campo usuer la
<SirAngels> não é não
<nullck> user
<SirAngels> prq não tem a opção -l
<SirAngels> :D
<nullck> claro q eh mano
<nullck> ah mas o -l eh de user mesmo
<SirAngels> -l não seria de LOCAL ?
<nullck> tu coloca o nome do usuario
<nullck> eh como se fosse root@ipdamaquina
<nullck> nemmmmm
<SirAngels> pra dizer q estou logando localmente ?
<nullck> cara logar na maquina linux
<SirAngels> ah, então não rola esse acesso via putty
<nullck> com conta do ad mano
<nullck> nunca fiz isso naoooooooo
<SirAngels> tbm não
<SirAngels> primeira vez
<nullck> eu soh integrei squid para rolar com conta do ad
<nullck> ou samba msm
<SirAngels> e to batendo nisso ai
<nullck> agora logar na mauqina com conta do ad
<nullck> manooooooooooooo
<nullck> manooooooooooooo
<nullck> eh complexo viuuuu
<FredGeek> nullck, existe isso?
<SirAngels> não parecia ser tão complexo
<nullck> FredGeek, cara existir existe mas eh complexo
<SirAngels> quando ele reconheceu o servidor de dominio
<Mushr00m> galera. alguem ai teve o problema da de senhas na rede sem fio no ubuntu 10.04 ?
<nullck> FredGeek, eu tinha q executar essa atividade na lista de projetos propostos pelo chefinho
<nullck> mas nem rolou naoooooooo
<SirAngels> ele ainda deu a mensagem "bem vindo ao servidor lalala.dominio
<nullck> e olha q eu trampo com uma galera fera em linux
<SirAngels> mas depois não autenticou mais
<nullck> sim sim
<nullck> net ads join aparece isso
<nullck> mas depois
<SirAngels> só espero que eu consiga logar fisicamente na máquina
<nullck> eu quero ver vc logar na maquina linux com conta do ad
<nullck> se conseguir poem um tuto na net
<SirAngels> rpz
<nullck> e manda pra galera
<SirAngels> versão desktop é mole
<SirAngels> não tem misterio
<nullck> vc ja fez isso  ?
<SirAngels> ja
<nullck> usando versao do ubuntu desktop  ?
<SirAngels> tenho 3 maquinas q logam no ad windows
<nullck> ou legal hein
<SirAngels> exatamente
<nullck> da hora mano
<SirAngels> é tudo via interface
<nullck> parabenss
<SirAngels> nada
<nullck> mas ohh nao conta pra ninguem la do trampo naooo
<nullck> prq eu nao quero saber de policies do AD
<nullck> na minha maquina linux
<nullck> rsssss
<SirAngels> =]
<SirAngels> mas a empresa obriga
<SirAngels> fazer o q ne
<nullck> sou feliz podendo trocar meu proxy a hora que eu quero
<nullck> e o papel de parede
<nullck> e tudo oq mais eu tenho de liberdade
<nullck> hauhahhahhauhua
<Mushr00m> :o
<nullck> usuario windows sofre
<nullck> vai ser ferrar
<nullck> hauhahhuaa
<Mushr00m> hey.
<Mushr00m> =)
<SirAngels> mas nesse caso
<SirAngels> em servidor
<Mushr00m> samba4 ta dando pra rodar AD belezinha?
<SirAngels> não tem essas frescuras
<SirAngels> é uma outra VLAN
<SirAngels> q tem acesso
<nullck> SirAngels, cara se uma vlan ve a outra
<nullck> ja era
<nullck> tu pinga a maquina da outra vlan
<nullck> tem liberacao de firewall em tudo  ?
<nullck> nao tem erro nao
<maraja> resolvi o problema...
<maraja> reformatei hehehe
<nullck> maraja, ueh
<SirAngels> nullck internamente sim
<SirAngels> é tudo liberado pra o ip
<nullck> SirAngels, entao suave
<nullck> SirAngels, VLAN eh outra layer na rede
<nullck> SirAngels, nao pega nada com aplicacao nao
<maraja> reformatei pelo utilitarios de disco..
<nullck> maraja, nao curto usar utilitarios assim nao mano
<SirAngels> nullck exatamente
<nullck> SirAngels, entao funciona man
<SirAngels> nullck mas de qq forma valeu pelo toque
<SirAngels> segunda tento logar no servidor
<SirAngels> e te aviso
<SirAngels> :D
<nullck> SirAngels, q isso nem ajudei em nada rssss
<SirAngels> se consegui
<nullck> SirAngels, firmaoooo
<nullck> SirAngels, depois solta o tutorialzinhoo =D
<SirAngels> nullck sem duvida
<SirAngels> prq vou ter q fazer esse procedimento em  3 maquinas
<SirAngels> quando der certo na primeira
<SirAngels> confirmo nas outras duas
<SirAngels> :D
<nullck> SirAngels, hahahha demorou
<nullck> SirAngels, ai ja vira processo
<SirAngels> exatamente
<SirAngels> :]
<nullck> SirAngels, to tirando certificacao Itil ai ja viu rs
<FredGeek> to quase me rendendo denovo ao debian
<nullck> eh tudo processo rsss
<nullck> procedimento
<nullck> e tudo mais ai
<SirAngels> nullck eu tenho :}
<nullck> rs
<SirAngels> AMO boas praticas
<nullck> v3 ?
<SirAngels> adoro itil
<SirAngels> exatamente
<nullck> eh legal msm
<nullck> show man
<nullck> dificil a prova  ?
<SirAngels> nem
<SirAngels> é mais dificil q certificação windows sem duvida
 * FredGeek chefinho é mto gay
<SirAngels> mas não sei se é mais q a LPI
<nullck> to fazendo um curso ai prepatorio prq a galera da empresa ta fazendo tb
<nullck> SirAngels, LPI eu tenho rs
<FredGeek> SirAngels, LPI é dificil?
<nullck> FredGeek, pode creeeee rsssssss
<SirAngels> eu não fiz a LPI
<FredGeek> nullck, tem q fazer a 101 e 102 pra tirar?
<SirAngels> fiz um preparatório só
<nullck> SirAngels, FredGeek , LPI nivel 1 eh chataaaaaa manooo
<SirAngels> mas nunca fiz a prova
<nullck> isso
<nullck> ah 101 eh chata
<nullck> nao eh dificil
<nullck> eh decoreba
<nullck> com coisas bestas
<SirAngels> nullck isso q me mata
<SirAngels> na 101
<nullck> passou da 101 a 102 eh facil demais
<FredGeek> nullck, e a 102?
<nullck> FredGeek, facil
<nullck> mto facil
<nullck> to marcando a 201 agora
<FredGeek> nullck, como eu sei se consigo passar?
<nullck> para daqui 3 meses
<nullck> FredGeek, cara testking
<FredGeek> nullck, recomenda alguma leitura?
<nullck> faz uns simulados
<nullck> sim
<nullck> livros do adilson bonan
<nullck> ele fez 2 para a lpi 1
<nullck> um para cada prova
<nullck> eh mto completo
<FredGeek> nullck, quais livros vc recomenda?
<nullck> o melhor mesmo
<nullck> os do adilson mano
<nullck> joga no google ai
<nullck> adilson bonan lpi
<SirAngels> nullck foda q eu lido mais com windows
<nullck> FredGeek, pode ler soh esse q vc passa
<nullck> de verdade mano
<SirAngels> raramente pedem implantação de alguma coisa linux lá
<nullck> SirAngels,  eu trampo soh com linux
<FredGeek> nullck, sempre quis tirar essa certificação, nem pra trabalhar com linux n, só pra ter mesmo
<nullck> sou de infra estrutura unix
<SirAngels> nullck eu fiz seleção esse mes pra uma empresa assim
<SirAngels> só linux
<nullck> na assinatura da empresa ta assim rssss engenharia infra estrutura linux
<SirAngels> até os desktops são linux
<nullck> SirAngels, eh loco mano
<nullck> vc vai se desenvolver mto
<nullck> ahh nao
<nullck> desktop
<nullck> eh windows
<nullck> para usuario
<FredGeek> nullck, trabalho com desenv, nem uso linux professionalmente, só gosto por gostar mesmo
<SirAngels> to entre os dois primeiros da lista
<nullck> nao curto desktop para user com linux
<nullck> mta dor de cabeca
<SirAngels> nullck lá é area de travalho virtual
<nullck> usuario eh a desgraca rsss
<nullck> SirAngels, certoo
<SirAngels> SirAngels tudo é acessado via thin client
<SirAngels> :D
<SirAngels> nullck o storage usa XEN na virtualização
<nullck> SirAngels, deixaram agente pegar um server para testes com 12 mb de ram vamos fazer um xen la
<nullck> locoo locooo
<nullck> eu ja trampo com vmware
<FredGeek> 12 gigas né
<SirAngels> nullck eu xá mexi com o ESXi
<nullck> opaaaaaaaaa
<nullck> issoo
<nullck> ahuahha
<SirAngels> =]
<nullck> SirAngels, eh da hora neh
<nullck> eu curto demais virtualizacao
<SirAngels> nullck show
<SirAngels> mas tu precisa ver
<nullck> aqui em casa eh virtualbox
<SirAngels> o ESX
<SirAngels> é show d ++++
<nullck> ouuu aquele esquema de mover maquina virtual de um server para outro
<nullck> vc ja chegou a fazer  ????
<SirAngels> funciona perfeitamente!!!
<nullck> e o migration de maquina fisica para virtual  ??
<SirAngels> com o usuário usando a máquina
<nullck> ahhhhh mano eh loco demais
<SirAngels> ele nem percebeu q migramos
<nullck> hahha
<nullck> vale cada centavo investido
<nullck> com certeza
<nullck> rsss
<SirAngels> o ESX é MUITO BOM
<FredGeek> nullck, eu posso fazer a 101 e deixar a 102 pra dps? tipo bemmm dps?
<nullck> pode mano
<nullck> eu fiz isso
<nullck> ahuahahua
<nullck> duas provas eh mto tenso
<FredGeek> nullck, mas tipo eu n perco o examo n?
<SirAngels> nullck  o suporte deles é EXCELENTE
<SirAngels> eles não te deixam sem solução
<SirAngels> slipky nb :D
<nullck> FredGeek, naoo mano
<slipky> SirAngels
<nullck> SirAngels, sim cara eh show msm
<SirAngels> slipky como ta o cpbr4 ?
<slipky> SirAngels http://twitcam.livestream.com/3l043
<SirAngels> :D
<nullck> SirAngels, cara e a doc entao ... vixi eh locoo agora to afim de chegar no Xen
<SirAngels> nullck o XEN nos atende bem la
<SirAngels> nessa empresa da seleção
<nullck> SirAngels, entaoo vamos brincar um pouco laaa
<SirAngels> é de porte nacional
<SirAngels> 15 filiais pelo pais
<nullck> SirAngels, mas eh dificil colocarem em producao isso
<SirAngels> e a central da TI é aqui em salvador
<SirAngels> nullck todas as filiais usam o servidor xen
<nullck> SirAngels, coisa mto complexa eles ficam meio cabrero sabe neh
<SirAngels> slipky tu eh feio pra ksst!!!
<nullck> SirAngels, depois se a equipe sai dela eh dificil achar profissional para dar andamento
<slipky> SirAngels aheuaeoihae
<nullck> SirAngels, mesmo com boa documentacao
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite
<SirAngels> nullck mas o pessoal de TI não sei de lá não
<nullck> SirAngels, foi moh diificil me deixarem criar um cluster de servidores web la
<SirAngels> a empresa paga bem pra ksst
<nullck> SirAngels, ahh sim entaoo blz nao eh o meu caso
<nullck> SirAngels, to na pegada de certificacao e aprendizado la sou analista pleno la
<SirAngels> e sempre tem mais de um profissional capacitado
<nullck> SirAngels, salario nao chega nem perto do que merecemos msm
<SirAngels> nullck na parte de redes por exemplo são 3 pessoas
<nullck> SirAngels, entao la de unix tb somos em 3
<nullck> e vamos pegar um estagiario
<nullck> para ensinar tb rssss
<SirAngels> nullck todas as 3 conhecem o esquema da empresa
<nullck> o cara vai se dar empresa
<nullck> ops
<nullck> vai se dar bem la
<SirAngels> sair os 3 ao mesmo tempo é dificil
<nullck> SirAngels, ehh mas eh um risco manooo
<nullck> SirAngels, risco empresa nenhuma quer ter mas enfimmm
<nullck> SirAngels, manoo ja volto vou ver umas paradinhas aquii .. ta sempre ai no canal  ???
<SirAngels> nullck sempre mas away
<SirAngels> trampo o dia
<SirAngels> facul a noite
<SirAngels> :D
<nullck> SirAngels, to vendo que soh no ubuntu mesmo encontro galera com assunto tecnico
<nullck> os outros canais tao osso rs
<SirAngels> =]
<nullck> SirAngels, certooo agente vai se falando
<nullck> vou ficar em Away agora
<nullck> falowww
<SirAngels> nictuku
<SirAngels> opa
<SirAngels> nullck flws
<SirAngels> slipky bom CP
<SirAngels> fui!
<figlidellastessa> peregrinator_six, vc ignora os pvs?
<FredGeek> nullck, esse livro é q vc leu? http://altabooks.tempsite.ws/product_info.php?products_id=471&osCsid=l70rbkf18uaqna0k0jj815giv1
<peregrinator_six> figlidellastessa, outra hora rapaz, relaxa... ;)
<figlidellastessa> peregrinator_six, ok cara só nao quero deixar mal entendido, nao me leve a mal. O menino tava sendo massacrado a 3 dias. eu nao sou de defender os outros mas naquela situa,ao achei que devia
<Giverny> que menino?
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, fofoca não mano...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<figlidellastessa> fofoca
<samuel_mesq> Ajudinha aki com mp3, eu to com um cd aki ai passei pro pc so ki o banshee buscou a capa e pegoua acapa errada agora nao consigo mudar =/
<nullck> FredGeek, isso cara
<nullck> esse livro msm
<nullck> para a 101 no caso
<nullck> ai tem o da 102
<heitor> Ola pessoal
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ola
<FredGeek> heitor, ola
<samuel_mesq> fiquei no vaco =/
<Giverny> samuel_mesq cara já tentou mudar a permissão
<Giverny> do arquivo que o banshee baixou?
<samuel_mesq> pior que nao tem arquivo
<samuel_mesq> eu acho que nao tem hehe
<samuel_mesq> --' ta la na pasta as imagens
<Giverny> claro que tá
<samuel_mesq> se eu deletar ele vai baixar denovo
<samuel_mesq> qual seria a maneira mas correta de trocar a imagem
<Giverny> mudar a imagem e fazer o banshee parar de modificar a imagem
<samuel_mesq> hmm
<komentarze_listy> o muleque do microfone de ontem, do eeepc ta ae ?
<samuel_mesq> Giverny: acho que funcionou
<samuel_mesq> eu deletei
<samuel_mesq> as imagens da pasta
<samuel_mesq> fui no banshee troquei o nome do Album e reiniciei ele
<samuel_mesq> quando voltou ja tinha baixado a capa certa
<samuel_mesq> valew Giverny tinha esquecido das imagens da pasta --'
<FredGeek> komentarze_listy, é de hj ainda
<FredGeek> komentarze_listy, sei n
<FredGeek> komentarze_listy, o nick dele é Thiago-UBUNTU>
<FredGeek> Thiago-UBUNTU
<komentarze_listy> FredGeek: esse mesmo, ele n conseguiu ?
<FredGeek> komentarze_listy, n sei, acho q n
<komentarze_listy> FredGeek: triste o problema dele, to com a mesma birra na minha maquina
<komentarze_listy> FredGeek: mas ja larguei mao, n preciso mais do fone
<komentarze_listy> FredGeek: tive que gastar telefone mesmo... mas dae, fiquei criando varias contas skype e usando os creditos gratis em outra maquina e rolou hahahaha
<FredGeek> komentarze_listy, kkk
<komentarze_listy> :0
<komentarze_listy> :)*
<griphown> alguém ai já usou o dbf2mysql ?
<griphown> o meu ele fala que está inserindo os dados, mas ele não sava nada na tabela do mysql :(
<vvesley> o/
<vvesley> Alguem ai na CP ?
<yro_anjos> boa noite!
<yro_anjos> Perdi minha senha do irc como reupera-la?
<peregrinator_six> yro_anjos, bom dia. Acho que so falando com alguem lá no Sataff da Freenode...
<peregrinator_six> *Staff...
<yro_anjos> o canal é esse?
<peregrinator_six> esqueci...
<yro_anjos> :(
<peregrinator_six> ##freenode acho...
<peregrinator_six> #freenode
<peregrinator_six> yro_anjos, #freenode
<peregrinator_six> é esse ai...
<yro_anjos> peregrinator_six: Obrigado jé entrei
<yro_anjos> mesmo digitando #help vc é direcionado para o freenode
<peregrinator_six> não sabia, obrigado pela informação...
<peregrinator_six> :)
<tortuguito> hi
<tortuguito> boa noite
<tortuguito> root@mralbertonasalanass:~# python
<tortuguito> Python 2.6.5 (r265:79063, Apr 16 2010, 13:57:41)
<tortuguito> [GCC 4.4.3] on linux2
<tortuguito> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<tortuguito> >>>
<tortuguito> KeyboardInterrupt
<tortuguito> >>>
<tortuguito> alguem sabe como removo o python?
<tortuguito> gratos
<xMacFish> alguem sabe como removo o python?
<Giverny> xMacFish como você instalou?
<xMacFish> Giverny
<xMacFish> apt-get
<Yutaka> bom dia pessoal :D
 * xMacFish ouvindo mc dido - ontem eu brincava de chapinha hoje eu do tiro de pistola ! [quality:320kbits 48000KHz time:03:53] -=[Cyber]=-
<yro_anjos>  /msg NickServ identify
<xMacFish> alguem sabe como removo o python?
 * xMacFish ouvindo Desejo de menina 2010 - baby f ! [quality:160kbits 44100KHz time:03:30] -=[Cyber]=-
<rmonteiraum> dia...
 * tortuguito ouvindo Lazaro - Deus vai fazer ! [quality:128kbits 44100KHz time:03:45] -=[Cyber]=-
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> ai pode me ajudar
<tortuguito> to me ferrando pra remover a versão do meu python 2.5
<Giverny> tortuguito
<Giverny> você é o xMacfish
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> tortuguito do mesmo jeito que você instalou você remove
<Giverny> pode usar apitude
<Giverny> ou apt-get remove
<Giverny> ou synaptic
<tortuguito> GioFilth
<tortuguito> como seria por synptic?
<Giverny> sabe ir onde remove e instala aplicações?
<tortuguito> Giverny
<tortuguito> meu ubuntu
<tortuguito> é server
<tortuguito> é ssh root
<tortuguito> vps
<Giverny> então usa comando
<Giverny> dá um apt-get e dá enter
<Giverny> que você vê como faz
<tortuguito> GioFilth
<tortuguito> Giverny ja usei
<tortuguito> e nao consegui remover 100 %
<tortuguito> é q to kerendo atualizar
<tortuguito> o pyton
<tortuguito> pra rodar 1 aplicacao minha
<Giverny> rm -rf na pasta do que sobrou do python
<tortuguito> GioFilth
<tortuguito> Giverny ker fazer isso preu nao?
<tortuguito> kkk
<tortuguito> te dou a senha do roto
<tortuguito> rooot
<GioFilth> tortuguito: ?
<tortuguito> [GioFilth]: eskece
<tortuguito> amor
<GioFilth> tortuguito: ???
<tortuguito> GioFilth
<tortuguito> q pasta
<tortuguito> q é pra deletar do python?
<rafaelsoaresbr> nao estou conseguindo abrir páginas php, mostra o diálogo de download
<nubbao> olá
<nubbao> pessoal aquem pode me dar uma pequena mao?
<rafaelsoaresbr> depende
 * tortuguito ouvindo Detentos Do Rap - Baseado Em Fatos Reais ! [quality:56kbits 22050KHz time:06:49] -=[Cyber]=-
<nubbao1> alguem por aqui afim de trocar umas ideias?
<Giverny> depende
 * tortuguito ouvindo Expressão Ativa - Falando De Paz (Ao Vivo) ! [quality:64kbits 44100KHz time:16:08] -=[Cyber]=-
<Giverny> rafaelsoaresbr você precisa
<Giverny> instalar o apache web server
<Giverny> ou lighthttpd
<rafaelsoaresbr> Giverny: sério man?
 * tortuguito ouvindo Racionais Mc's - O Back esta queimando ! [quality:64kbits 22050KHz time:04:20] -=[Cyber]=-
<Giverny> rafaelsoaresbr sim
<Giverny> rafaelsoaresbr php é server-side
<Giverny> não roda sem tá em um servidor
<Giverny> só se for gtk ou linha de comando
<rafaelsoaresbr> meio confuso aí, o firefox abre a caixa de download perguntando pra baixar o arquivo php
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> porque ele precisa tá hospedado
<Giverny> nem que seja no localhost
<rafaelsoaresbr> vou testar isso aí valeu Giverny
<nubbao1> eu queria uma ideias sobre segurança no meu roteador e modem
<nubbao1> acho que estou sob ataque de algum programa malicioso
<nubbao1> Sat Jan 22 01:25:33 2011  1 Blocked/RST by DoS protection 85.190.0.3
<nubbao1> o tempo todo no log do meu firewall
<nubbao1> o tempo todo
<nubbao1> nem ta dando de acessar meu modem pelo ip
<nubbao1> nem sei porque
 * tortuguito ouvindo Detentos Do Rap - Baseado Em Fatos Reais ! [quality:56kbits 22050KHz time:06:49] -=[Cyber]=-
<nubbao1> é
<nubbao1> vou me
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alguem sabe arrumar o problema do botão direito do touchpad não funcionar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ??
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> hp pavilion dv5 ubuntun 10.10
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> todas as soluções que eu vi na web trazem a perder de alguma funcionalidade como scroll por exemplo
<programador> bom dia queridos
<programador> sou novato no Ubuntu , gostaria de saber como faço para visualizar meus hardwares via sistema
<programador> existe possibilidade?
<programador> alguém por ai?
<FredGeek> Bom dia
<administrador> não consigo instalar o java no ubuntu
<administrador> ??
<FredGeek> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Java
<FredGeek> administrador, sem pvt por favor
<FredGeek> administrador, vc usa gnome?
<administrador> parece que vai dar certo agora
<Spiritual> alguém aí tem tutorial pra mexer no avidemux?
<administrador> abriu uma outra janela no termina conguração de pacotes
<FredGeek> se n der, vai em aplicativos -> central de programas ubuntu
<FredGeek> administrador, digita java e instala o jre
<administrador> Operating System Distributor License for Java v1.1 (DLJ)                  ↑
<administrador>  │                                                                           ▮
<administrador>  │ Operating System Distributor License for Java version 1.1 (DLJ)           ▒
<administrador>  │                                                                           ▒
<administrador>  │ SUN MICROSYSTEMS, INC. ("SUN") IS WILLING TO LICENSE THE JAVA PLATFORM    ▒
<administrador>  │ STANDARD EDITION DEVELOPER KIT ("JDK" - THE "SOFTWARE") TO YOU ONLY UPON  ▒
<administrador>  │ THE CONDITION THAT YOU ACCEPT ALL OF THE TERMS CONTAINED IN THIS LICENSE  ▒
<administrador>  │ AGREEMENT (THE "AGREEMENT").  PLEASE READ THE AGREEMENT CAREFULLY.  BY    ▒
<administrador>  │ INSTALLING, USING, OR DISTRIBUTING THIS SOFTWARE, YOU ACCEPT ALL OF THE   ▒
<administrador>  │ TERMS OF THE AGREEMENT.                                                   ▒
<administrador>  │                                                                           ▒
<administrador>  │ 1.  DEFINITIONS. "Software" means the code identified above in binary     ▒
<administrador>  │     form, any other machine readable materials including, but not         ▒
<administrador>  │     limited to, libraries, source files, header files, and data files),   ↓
<administrador>  │
<administrador>  │                                  <Ok>
<administrador> viu fredgeek
<Spiritual> olha o flood
<FredGeek> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<FredGeek> administrador, da ok ue
<administrador> apertar o enter
<administrador> ?
<FredGeek> tab e enter ve ai qdo o OK ficar selecionado, clica nele
<administrador> valeu fredgeek
<FredGeek> administrador, deu certo?
<administrador> instalei agora é configurar fredgeek
<B0b0_d4_c0rt3> BOm dia :D
<FredGeek> B0b0_d4_c0rt3, bom dia
<B0b0_d4_c0rt3> Aui vocÊs ajudam pessoas a solucionar problemas ?
<nubbao> bom dia
<nubbao> alguem que entenda de seguranca de rede online para me dar umas instrucoes
<nubbao> ?
<nubbao> quero saber a melhor maneira de configurar meu modem+roteador sem fio
<nubbao> alguma dica?
<Nilodanx521>  tem emulador de playstation 2 no ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> Nilodanx521, bom dia. http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=emular+playstation+2+no+ubuntu
<Detch> peregrinator_six, opa
<peregrinator_six> Detch, bom dia.
<marvel> gente quando vou ouvir radio online exemplo mix fm rj  pelo firefox pedi um plugin chamado mmhs e nao toca radio ja vai fazer semanas q procuro o plgin ou um aplicativo que instala esse plugin por padrao nao acho alguem ja passou por isso que possa me da uma dsica ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> marvel, você instalou o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<omelete> testei aqui
<omelete> ñ pediu plugin, mas ñ tocou som
<tse> ola
<tse> preciso de uma ajuda com VPN
<schnuffle> tse: good luck :)
<tse> thaks
<gattino> boa tarde pessoal!
<virtu> e ai cambada!!! Eu não entendo as mulheres
<peregrinator_six> gattino, boa tarde.
<virtu> peregrinator_six: e ae loco
<siOuX_> alguém utiliza algum dicionário ingles - portugues, no gnome?
<siOuX_> que possa recomendar um..
<FredGeek> siOuX_, michaelis.uol.com.br
<FredGeek> o comando aplay ta reproduzindo somente barulho aqui no 10.10, ta acontecendo com + alguém?
<FredGeek> aplay /usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/glass.ogg
<FredGeek> aff, ele só toca WAV eu tava tentando reproduzir ogg vorbis
<Yutaka> Brasileirinhos Buon pomeriggio
<FredGeek> Yutaka, tendi n
<Yutaka> aki eles dizem isso :S
<Yutaka> srsr
<Yutaka> boa tarde brasileiros
<Yutaka> srsr
<Yutaka> sensazione termica 3°C
<Yutaka> :S
<FredGeek> Yutaka, aqui ta 25 ªC
<Yutaka> xD saudades do calor :S
<FredGeek> Yutaka, italia?
<Yutaka> si
<Yutaka> aki é showwwwwwwww
<Yutaka> vim conhecer minha nona
<Yutaka> tem outro n
<Yutaka> srrs
<Yutaka> preciso me arrumar, logo logo vamos sair dnovo coisa maluca 17:08
<Yutaka> rrs
<Yutaka> fui
<MrBoss> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<MrBoss> bom dia
<gilberto> socorro
<gilberto> problema com um philco 10a netbbok
<gilberto> ele veio com mandriva.;..e ia instalar o ubuntu
<gilberto> mas no google...o pc travou...desliguei e agora o led de power fica azul..como se ligasse mas na tela nao aparece nada..sera q aqueceu o processador ou algo assim?
<gilberto> travou da seguinte forma...abri o mozilla...abriu o google...e quando ia digitar ubuntu...travou...e ali ficou....nao dava pra reiniciar..fazer nada...ai desliguei...e agora nao liga...ou melhor..o led power fica na cor azul..como ligado..mas nao aparece nada e nao inicia o sistema
<gilberto> alguem pode me ajudar ou me dar uma opiniao
<gattino> gilberto, tira a bateria e liga ele direto na tomada ve se resolve
<gilberto> ja fiz isso..nao ta ligando...olhando aqui no google..to vendo q eh um problema de super aquecimento vivenciado por outros usuarios
<gilberto> vo esperar um pouco pra ligar ele denovo
<gilberto> pow q furada
<gattino> mas você desligou o cabo (retirou da tomada) e tirou a bateria e depois ligou o cabo na tomada?
<Stylles> Ai galera bonita..
<marcos> pessoal  alguem  conhece algum tutorial  pra  criar  skin  para  o amsn?
<peregrinator_six> marcos, boa tarde. Se vc souber ingles é só falar com o pessoal da comunidade do projeto em questão que eles irão lhe informar sobre isso com certeza...
<claudio-tux> buenas
<claudio-tux> 10.10 = show
<claudio-tux> meu note ta tão rapido, que tenho que usar capacete
<marcos> peregrinator_six: o problema  é  falar  inglês
<usuario__> Boa tarde, tenho uma placa para o sistema de monitoramento marca: Fercatronic modelo: FCT-064 - 60 FPS. Alguém sabe como configurar e um programa de monitoramento para usar com ela?
<tortuguito> como
<tortuguito> crio usuarios no ubuntu 8 server
<tortuguito> ?
<FredGeek> tortuguito, useradd
<FredGeek> tortuguito, sudo adduser nome
<tortuguito> FredGeek useradd tortuguito
<tortuguito> um
<tortuguito> vlw
<tortuguito> como seto a senha
<tortuguito> pra ele?
<Aelson> Boa tarde, tenho uma placa para o sistema de monitoramento marca: Fercatronic modelo: FCT-064 - 60 FPS. Alguém sabe como configurar e um programa de monitoramento para usar com ela?
<tortuguito> agora ea pasta tele tipo /home/tortuguito
<FredGeek> tortuguito, passwd
<FredGeek> tortuguito, usa o adduser q é + fácil
<tortuguito> [FredGeek]: um
<tortuguito> como deletro o user q add pelo useradd?
<FredGeek> pensa um pouco
<FredGeek> deluser
<gilberto> boa tarde
<FredGeek> gilberto, boa tarde
<gilberto> ja tem algum lugar onde possa ser baixada a versao 11.04 do ubuntu?
<gilberto> alphaa1
<gilberto> oq vai mudar com esse tal de unity
<gilberto> ?
<FredGeek> gilberto, apt-get install unity e veja
<FredGeek> é só uma interface gráfica diferente e minimalista
<FredGeek> nada d+
<gilberto> nao quero instalar no ubuntu...queria testar a versao ou entao esperar mesmo
<gilberto> fica legal com esse unity
<gilberto> ?
<FredGeek> gilberto, como vc ker testar sem instalar?
<FredGeek> live cd então
<gilberto> ouvi alguns usuarios de forum dizendo q oq a canonical busca eh chegar a uma semelhança grande com o OS X
<FredGeek> gilberto,  fala até papagaio fala
<gilberto> onde baixo o ubuntu unity 11.04?
<FredGeek> no google tem
<gilberto> ja tem pra baixar?
<FredGeek> tem
<FredGeek> no google
 * tortuguito ouvindo Reação Em Cadeia - Me odeie ! [quality:192kbits 44100KHz time:03:09] -=[Cyber]=-
<gilberto> oq é QT
<gilberto> porq o ubuntu atual usa OPEN GL e o outro vai usar QT/QML?
<gilberto> alguem aqui ouviu que a canonical pensa em descontinuar todas as ditros ubuntu, kubunto e outras?
 * FredGeek downloading squeeze rc1 amd64
<administrador> qual o nome daquelas barra de ferramentas para personalizar o ubuntu?
<administrador> alguém sabe um nome de uma barra de ferramentas com icones para personalizar ubuntu
<virtu> oi
<SirAngels> Cainho_Rasec
<SirAngels> slipky nb
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<slipky> tem como rodar opengl2 numa placa de video integrada intel?
<igor_> Boa Noite
<igor_> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida?
<igor_> queria saber se tem versão do adobe acrobat x pro pra ubuntu ou algum programa semelhante?
<emerick> boa noite! gente 2 perguntas: alguém conseguiu já instalar o libreoffice? caso sim o que acharam? a outra questão é: não consigo baixar o mercury messenger já tentei pelo terminal, pelo central de pgm, pelo synaptic e nada... será q ele não estão mais investindo nele?
<Ernandes> puff
<Yutaka> gente buona notte
<sandrossv> boa
<Yutaka> quer dizer bom dia
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-23
<sandrossv> Yutaka: dia ? tu eh de onde ?
<Yutaka> 01:00:22 Domingo 23, janeiro
<Yutaka> ler emails ate ja
<Yutaka> FRIOOOOOOOOOOO
<Yutaka> :S
<Hitokiri_Battous> aff...
<Yutaka> temperatura atual 1°C sensação de -6°C
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> volto jaja, vou tomar cha quente
<Alex-Musicman> vc é do sul Yutaka ?
<sandrossv> Sul ta calor pra caramba
<Yutaka> oi Alex-Musicman nao, como dizem 'vivere la vita'
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> hiii legal ele terminou de organizar os pacotes quem quiser esta ai :D http://kgeek.tk/linux-live-emesene.html
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> aqui ta 29
<Alex-Musicman> mas o ventilador ainda sopra vento quente
<Yutaka> eu estou com 4 blusa e um cobertor grosso e sinto frio :S
<Alex-Musicman> eu estou de short e com os peitos de fora :P
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> que isso :S
<Alex-Musicman> linux-rt aqui ta funfando de boa.. mas ainda tenho q testar no 10.04
<Alex-Musicman> com os parametros do limits.conf e com o realtime ativado no jack, o Amplitube já não ta dando aqueles cortes no som
<Yutaka> mmmm
<Yutaka> aki tem net em qualquer lugar free O.o
<Yutaka> to com gripe afff, tenho que ir bjs bom dia 01:30 :S
<Yutaka> fui
<gbs> gripe aqui tbm =/
<jricslima> olá, já tem como acessar a net discada com o ubuntu?
<jricslima> ele não reconhece meu modem motorola sms 56
<fxd__> soft modem wins
<Rurouni_Kenshin> jricslima, acho que posso lhe ajudar, só um moento...
<jricslima> ok
<Rurouni_Kenshin> jricslima, espero que lhe ajude... http://ubuntued.info/modem-sm56-chipset-motorola-no-ubuntu
<jricslima> Motorola SM56 Data Fax Modem PCI
<jricslima> valeu
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite
<Giverny> http://tecnologia.uol.com.br/album/campusparty2011_gatas_album.jhtm#fotoNav=4
<Giverny> :D
<Rics> è Ubuntu não rola com acesso discado, que pena, vou ficar com o Windows 7 , que tá uma bala em relação ao XP
<Rurouni_Kenshin> Rics, eu to usando conexão discada aqui...! :D
<Giverny> Rics é a mesma coisa do windows com conexão discada
<Giverny> :T
<Rurouni_Kenshin> Rics, vou lhe mostrar o segredo de meu poder que me fez libertar do window$ 7 perata...
<Rurouni_Kenshin> Rics, http://www.trendnet.com/products/proddetail.asp?prod=110_TFM-560X&cat=39
<Rurouni_Kenshin> \o/
<Rurouni_Kenshin> que a força do Trendnet esteja com vc! ;)
<Giverny> Rurouni_Kenshin da hora o modem
<Rics> vou ver
<Rurouni_Kenshin> Giverny, paguei 120 pilas pra me libertar do window$ pirata e não tenho absolutamente nenhum arrependimento quanto a isso! :D
<Giverny> qualquer coisa é válida pra se libertar da piratagem
<Giverny> :D
<Rurouni_Kenshin> é nóis! ;)
<Giverny> pirataria é crime não roube navios! :D
<fxd__> eu sou pirata
<Rurouni_Kenshin> na epoca o window$ 7 erá lançamento, mais de 500 conto e eu paguei 120 nesse modem ai que não me da dor de cabeças, então to no lucro! :D
<Rurouni_Kenshin> Giverny, http://www.2shared.com/photo/7ROHPkhQ/Screenshot-1.html
<Rurouni_Kenshin> http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/18145929/27d50533/Screenshot-1.png.html
<vvesley> o/
<vvesley> Bauru-sp .
<Rics> então esse modem: 56K External Data/Fax/TAM Modem
<Rics> TFM-560X (Version YO.xR)  funciona no ubuntu?
<GuilhermeCunha> Alguém aqui ja teve que configurar um site com php5 e outro com php4 no mesmo apache2 ?
<Rurouni_Kenshin> Rics, o Trendnet que lhe passei o Link funciona em qualquer Linux! :)
<Rics> legal
<Rurouni_Kenshin> Rics, se o Linux não conectar nele, pega o Linux e choga no lixo!
<Rics> hehheeh
<Rurouni_Kenshin> *joga..
<Rics> ótima dica
<Rurouni_Kenshin> serio rapaz...
<Rics> esse bichinho só vende pelo site?
<Ernandes> este modelo funciona em qualquer linux.. eu mesmo uso um
<Rics> esse bichinho só se encontra pelo site?
<Ernandes> na santa efigenia vende
<Ernandes> e ainda tem 3 anos de garantia
<Rics> boa
<Ernandes> tem um da mesma linha q é usb.. mas nao consegui testar se funciona
<Rics> A Microsafe tá dando 5 anos de garantia: http://www.microsafe.com.br/detalhefull.asp?codigo=Tfm-560x&gclid=CPT9qIGaz6YCFYrt7QodoyBXGg
<sandrossv> Alguem ai sabe javascript ?
<Rics> eu também queria saber...
<sandrossv> Rics: o q?
<Rics> javasript
<Rics> javascript
<Rics> errata, garantia no Brasilde 1 ano
<Rurouni_Kenshin> Rics, "brasil, um pais de todos" :P
<gbs> dos gente boa
<gbs> dos não gente boa
<gbs> :p
<Rics> essa frase tem duplo sentido: "Um país de todos" todas as nações usam e abusam, hehheh
<Rics> a florestac amazonica que o diga...
<Rurouni_Kenshin> todos os politicos... ;)
<Rics> todos os piratas....
<Rics> exploradores, caçadores, oportunistas, picaretas e por aí vai..
<Rurouni_Kenshin> Rics, mas o braZil vai melhorar quando todos os brasileiros deixarem de ser brasilheiros ou morrerem mesmo... :P
<Rurouni_Kenshin> *brasilheiros...
<gbs> nao vejo como
<Rics> mas aí, disseram que antes do tio Bill lançar o Win 7 ele tava na mão com o Linux qualquer, acho que era o Ubuntu
<Rics> que no o Win 7 tem código livre misturado há isso tem...
<GuilhermeCunha> Alguém aqui ja teve que configurar um site com php5 e outro com php4 no mesmo apache2 ?
<Rics> quando o nosklo tiver no canal # pythom-br pergunta lá que ele te ajuda
<Rics> o cara sabe muito mesmo
<Ernandes> http://www.dicas-l.com.br/arquivo/rodando_2_versoes_do_php_no_mesmo_apache.php
<Rics> Rurouni_Kenshin vc também é fã do Bruce Lee?
<Rurouni_Kenshin> Rics,  não sou fanatico por nada nem por ninguem, nem pela minha propia vida... Mas se vc tá memperguntando se eu gosto dos filmes do Bruce, sim, gosto. :)
<Rics> hehehe, nem eu pois meu mestre é Jesus Cristo.
<Rurouni_Kenshin> amém! :)
<Rics> mas que é uma arte isso é...
<Rurouni_Kenshin> sim, o dominio fisico, psicologico e emocional que o homem tinha sobre o seu corpo é impressioante.
<Rurouni_Kenshin> *impressionante...
<gbs> meu mestre é o tux
<Rics> isso prova do nossa mente é capaz de realizar
<gbs> :P
<gbs> pinguim from hell 666
<Rics> cuidado, informática demais afasta o homem de Deus
<gbs> boa, troll :p
<Rics> troll, eu?
<Rics> que nada, é só papo informal mesmo
<barbara> linda
<Guest50436> oii
 * Rurouni_Kenshin aliens hours...?! 0o
<nullck> Olá
<GuilhermeCunha> Alguém aqui ja teve que configurar um site com php5 e outro com php4 no mesmo apache2 ?
<Ernandes> GuilhermeCunha, http://www.dicas-l.com.br/arquivo/rodando_2_versoes_do_php_no_mesmo_apache.php
<sandrossv> GuilhermeCunha: procura por virtualhost e apache
<nullck> sandrossv, no nginx pelo menos eu consigo apontar a versao do php que eu vou usar .. no apache tb deve dar neh
<sandrossv> nullck: Sim
 * al4Nc4Ds alguem vivo?
<sandrossv> não
<sandrossv> São todos zumbis
<Thiago-UBUNTU>  boa madrugada a todos
<Thiago-UBUNTU> estou com um problema em meu eeepc asus ... meu mic naum funciona no ubuntu
<Thiago-UBUNTU> preciso de ajuda
<Thiago-UBUNTU> alguém sabe de alguma solução
<Thiago-UBUNTU> o netbook eh o 1201t...
<Thiago-UBUNTU> só o audio q deu problema
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pq de resto está tudo OK
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: ja aumento o volume ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> sim SANDRO já aumentei no alsamixer
<Thiago-UBUNTU> tudo no máximo
<Thiago-UBUNTU> naum eh hardware pq no win7 ta tudo OK
<sandrossv> Mas aperto m ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> eh alguma config ... ou algum BUG
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: abre o alsamixer e ve se tem dos MM em baixo do mic
<Thiago-UBUNTU> apertar M pra q ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> twm naum
<sandrossv> e quando vc tenta grava o q acontece ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> unica coisa q achu estranho q só tem MIC BOOST e naum aparece nenhuma opção de MIC nas preferências de som
<Thiago-UBUNTU> só tem som interno analógico
<Thiago-UBUNTU> quando tento gravar naum grava nada
<al4Nc4Ds> Thiago-UBUNTU tb tenhu um eeepc
<Thiago-UBUNTU> as vezes chega a travar o gravador
<al4Nc4Ds> comprei esse mes
<al4Nc4Ds> 1215n
<al4Nc4Ds> ql o seu ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> o meu eh o 1201t
<Thiago-UBUNTU> tb comprei essa semana
<Thiago-UBUNTU> precisamente segunda feira
<Thiago-UBUNTU> no skype nem preciso falar q naum consigo audio nem pra chamada recebida
<sandrossv> se compro segunda-feira o mic não vai funciona mesmo
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow ... no skype só posso usar texto
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pq o mic naum vai funcionar
<Thiago-UBUNTU> ele funciona no win7
<Thiago-UBUNTU> já deixei ele todo OK ...
<Thiago-UBUNTU> diga aee SANDRO
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pq naum vai funcionar ?
<sandrossv> lol
<sandrossv> calma cara
<al4Nc4Ds> lol
<al4Nc4Ds> Thiago-UBUNTU o meu e esse aki
<al4Nc4Ds> http://www.netbooklive.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/asus-1215n-2.jpg
<Thiago-UBUNTU> já conheço o 1215
<Thiago-UBUNTU> muito bom ...
<Thiago-UBUNTU> ótimo eeepc
<Thiago-UBUNTU> o meu eh mais modesto
<Thiago-UBUNTU> basicaum
<Thiago-UBUNTU> esse processador amd naum eh uma brastemp mas no ubuntu quebra um galho pq no win trava d+
<Thiago-UBUNTU> qualquer coisinha ele dá um lag
<Thiago-UBUNTU> voltando ao assunto do MIC
<Thiago-UBUNTU> alguém sugere algo
<Thiago-UBUNTU> na comunidade tem um camarada com o mesmo problema com o mesmo eeepc
<Thiago-UBUNTU> ningué atendeu
<Thiago-UBUNTU> e como eu preciso de um mic e do skype to correndo atrás do q eu preciso e de quem sabe mais
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: Eu não tenho alsa aqui, mas vo tenta te ajuda
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow querido te agradeço muito
<sandrossv> no alsamixer, ve se o device ta em capture
<Thiago-UBUNTU> se quiser posso te passar um acesso remoto pra vc ver a atual situação
<sandrossv> não sei como faz isso
<sandrossv> por ssh ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> naum eu uso o team viewer
<Thiago-UBUNTU> um programinha pequeno, leve e muito util pra ajudar e ser ajudado
<sandrossv> 18mb
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: cola a saida do amixer em algum lugar
<sandrossv> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Thiago-UBUNTU> como assim?
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: no terminal roda: amixer
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: ai cola a saida aqui: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Thiago-UBUNTU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557058/
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: tu rodo amixer ou alsamixer ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557059/
<Thiago-UBUNTU> olha o amixer aee
<Thiago-UBUNTU> fiz os dois
<Thiago-UBUNTU> amixe e alsamixer
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: olha só, no alsamixer, tem 5 controles, ja no amixer tem 6 controles
<Thiago-UBUNTU> viu ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> então oq faço?
<sandrossv> ou o alsamixer, não ta reconhecendo o "capture" ou ele ta pro ladinho e tu não viu xD
<Thiago-UBUNTU> naum só tem isso mesmo
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: roda esse comando: amixer sset Capture cap
<Thiago-UBUNTU> achu q naum reconheceu mesmo
<sandrossv> depois abre o alsamixer e ve denovo
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: instalei o tal teamviewer
<Thiago-UBUNTU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557061/
<Thiago-UBUNTU> olha como ta o alsa ...
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: testa i mic agora
<Thiago-UBUNTU> nada
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: lspci | grep Audio
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: como tu testo ele ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: como tu testo ele ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> eu testei no gravador e testei com a derivação nas propriedade de audio
<Giverny> sandrossv
<Giverny> sim
<sandrossv> Giverny: ?
<Giverny> as mais bonitas eram as promotoras mesmo do evento
<sandrossv> ahh
<sandrossv> hehe
<Thiago-UBUNTU> e aeee sandroalguma sugestão ?
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: eu achei algo aqui
<sandrossv> custa nada tenta
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Giverny> sandrossv qual a dúvida com o js?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> manda
<sandrossv> Giverny: não é duvida, precis de um sócio xD
<Giverny> sandrossv existe uma gamb em bash que te permite não usar o sudo
<sandrossv> Giverny: como?
<Giverny> su -c 'nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf'
<sandrossv> sim  sim
<sandrossv> mas sudo é mais facil
<Giverny> isso depende do teu .bashrc
<Giverny> uso si nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: abriu ??
<Giverny> porque tem um alias
<Giverny> no meu bashrc
<Giverny> :D
<sandrossv> :)
<Thiago-UBUNTU> Sandro eh pra mim dar esse comando aeee ?
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: abre o arquivo
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: tem alguma coisa dentro ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> ta pedindo senha eu digito dá erro de autenticação
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: é a senha do root
<sandrossv> A mesma q tu usa pra instala os programas
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pronto consegui tem um monte de coisas
<Thiago-UBUNTU> quer um paste ?
<sandrossv> precisa não
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: ve se tem isso no arquivo: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<sandrossv> se não tem poe isso no final
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: sabe usar o nano ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557062/
<Thiago-UBUNTU> olha aee
<Thiago-UBUNTU> nunca usei o nano
<Thiago-UBUNTU> pow quer o acesso remoto pelo team viewer ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> mas posso tentar com sua ajuda
<Giverny> Thiago-UBUNTU é um editor como outro qualquer manin
<Giverny> se tiver usando gnome pode usar até o gedit
<Thiago-UBUNTU> tranquilo entaum
<sandrossv> é
<Giverny> são todos editores
<sandrossv> usa gedit q é melhor
<Thiago-UBUNTU> passa as coordenadas q eu vou em frente
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<sandrossv> vo pega um café
<Thiago-UBUNTU> abriu aqui
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: ve se tem isso no arquivo: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: se não tem poe isso no final
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: salva o arquivo, e reseta o pc
<sandrossv> e reza
<sandrossv> xD
<al4Nc4Ds> Thiago-UBUNTU to baixando
<al4Nc4Ds> http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=7e41d66e7d60be061bf26b0f46bd2f7a3cc5cda0
<al4Nc4Ds> pra xapar aki no net
<al4Nc4Ds> based debian
<al4Nc4Ds> eeebuntu 4 vai se chamar debian-eeepc
<al4Nc4Ds> codinome aurora
<Thiago-UBUNTU> posso reiniciar normalmente ?
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: salvo o arquivo ?
<Giverny> sandrossv se for uma sociedade com lucros interessantes eu tou dentro
<Giverny> ehehe
<Thiago-UBUNTU> sim salvei
<sandrossv> Giverny: Eu espero q sim
<Thiago-UBUNTU> posso reiniciar
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: Sim
<sandrossv> Giverny: ja investi uns 300 pila xD
<Thiago-UBUNTU> ok vamos lá já volto
<Giverny> tá fazendo o que sandrossv ?
<Thiago-UBUNTU> fuuuii
<sandrossv> Giverny: Comendo salgadinho
<sandrossv> hskuahkusa
<nullck> hahuahua vou tomar cafeh
<Giverny> não fio
<Giverny> o projeteo ae
<sandrossv> hehe
<Giverny> *projeto
<Thiago-UBUNTU> sandro nada
<Thiago-UBUNTU> tudo na mesma
<Thiago-UBUNTU> vou deitar um pouco
<Thiago-UBUNTU> e ver se amanhã eu pesquiso algo
<Thiago-UBUNTU> to cansadaum
<Thiago-UBUNTU> acabei de chegar do serviço
<Thiago-UBUNTU> muito obrigado pela ajuda
<sandrossv> Thiago-UBUNTU: blz
<Thiago-UBUNTU> fote abreçooooooo
<sandrossv> flw
<Thiago-UBUNTU> se quiser me add aee no gtalk eh thiago.linux.mgmb@gmail.com
<Thiago-UBUNTU> t+ muito obrigado
<Thiago-UBUNTU> fuuuui amanhã volto a garimpar isso
<Thiago-UBUNTU> forte abraço
<al4Nc4Ds> sandrossv http://www.auroraos.org/images/eeebuntu/eb3.png
<al4Nc4Ds> sandrossv http://www.auroraos.org/images/eeebuntu/eb3.png
<al4Nc4Ds> =|
<al4Nc4Ds> ~)
<sandrossv> al4Nc4Ds: bunito
 * al4Nc4Ds http://www.auroraos.org/images/eeebuntu/eb3.png
<Giverny> tá da hora
<Giverny> faltando só um conky em py
<Giverny> pra completar
<al4Nc4Ds> s =)
<Spiritual> como eu faço pra renovar o ip no ubuntu?
<Spiritual> como eu faço para renovar o ip no ubuntu?
<Giverny> ifconfig interface down
<Giverny> iconfig interface up
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> *ifconfig
<Spiritual> Giverny, só isso?
<Giverny> claro que a $interface
<Giverny> é a sua eth0
<Giverny> ou eth1
<Giverny> etc..
<Spiritual> Giverny, se eu estiver usando wireless, qual é a interface?
<Spiritual> wlan0
<Spiritual> é isso, neh?
<Giverny> www.guiafoca.org...
<Spiritual> ok, obrigado :D
<Giverny> aprender a ler man
<Giverny> isso é o mais importante
<Giverny> :D
<Analista_Tux> pessoal alguem conhece um serviço de mensagens isntantanias
<sandrossv> msn
<Analista_Tux> para intranet
<Analista_Tux> intranet
<Analista_Tux> ??
<Analista_Tux> kkkk
<Analista_Tux> sandrossv não espera eu molhar o bic
<Spiritual> Giverny, esse comando só derrubou a conexão, mas não renovou o ip
<sandrossv> Analista_Tux: irc
<sandrossv> xD
<Analista_Tux> help !!
<Analista_Tux> pessoal alguem conhece um serviço de mensagens isntantanias
<Analista_Tux>  para intranet
<Giverny> Spiritual ifconfig interface up
<Giverny> :)
<sandrossv> Giverny: acho q ele quer renovar o ip do modem
<sandrossv> ip'externo
<sandrossv> eu acho
<Giverny> do modem só reiniciando o modem
<sandrossv> e olhe lá
<Giverny> e olhe lá
<Giverny> ehauh
<sandrossv> hehe
<Analista_Tux> alguem conche o jabber
<Analista_Tux> ??/
<sandrossv> Analista_Tux: da pra montar server the jabber
<Analista_Tux> serio
<Analista_Tux> ??
<sandrossv> Sim
<Analista_Tux> to procurando um tutorial sobre ele
<Analista_Tux> mais não achando
<Spiritual> Giverny, depois que eu digito o ifconfig wlan0 up, ele demora a conectar, é normal?
<Analista_Tux> tem pouca coisa na net
<Analista_Tux> ele roda no windows tbm /?
<Analista_Tux> como multi-plataforma
<sandrossv> Analista_Tux: tem o ejabberd e o prosody
<Analista_Tux> fazem o mesmo serviço
<Analista_Tux> ??
<sandrossv> Analista_Tux: roda o servidor, ai depois é só baixar um client jabber e configurar
<Analista_Tux> ok obrigado
<Analista_Tux> vc ja teve experiecia como este tipo de servidor
<Analista_Tux> ?
<sandrossv> Analista_Tux: não
<sandrossv> Analista_Tux: mas se precisar de ajuda é só da um berro xD
<Analista_Tux> ok  vou precisar sim
<Analista_Tux> to até agora psquisando
<Analista_Tux> vc tem msn
<Analista_Tux> ?
<Analista_Tux> talvez posso me comunicar cm vc por email
<Analista_Tux> pode ser?
<sandrossv> Analista_Tux: sandrossv@archlinux.com.br
<sandrossv> Analista_Tux: Mas eu sempre to por aqui
<Analista_Tux> ok
<Analista_Tux> valeu
<Analista_Tux> vou durmir
<Analista_Tux> agora
<Analista_Tux> pelo menos consegui opçoes
<sandrossv> :)
<Analista_Tux> obrigado
<Giverny> povo que gosta de um e-mail
<Giverny> :D
<Spiritual> Giverny, nem tá mudando o ip, conhece outro comando?
<sandrossv> Spiritual: qual ip t quer mudar ?
<Spiritual> sandrossv, do modem
<sandrossv> Spiritual: só ligando e desligando ele
<sandrossv> não tem outro jeito
<Spiritual> mas assim ele não renova
<sandrossv> Spiritual: não é da minha conta, mas pra q tu queh muda o ip ??
<Spiritual> porque quero mudar o host de outra rede de irc
<sandrossv> como assim ?
<Spiritual> quero mudar o host para entrar num canal em outra rede para uma pessoa não me reconhecer
<sandrossv> Spiritual: usa um proxy
<Spiritual> pŕoxy de irc é ruim /
<Spiritual> =/
<sandrossv> ntão desliga o modem, espera uns 20 minutos e liga de novo
<sandrossv> é quase de certeza q vai trocar o ip
<sandrossv> quase...
<Spiritual> é, já fiz isso, mas nem vai, sandrossv
<Spiritual> depende muito
<sandrossv> ou seja, usa um proxy
<Spiritual> vou ver se acho alguma coisa de proxy então
<Spiritual> obrigado :)
<Yutaka> buon pomeriggio
<Stylles> Opa.. pelegada
<Yutaka> XD fomos na tal de mestre e compremos um pendrive de 36gb por 26€ O.o
<ffr76> blz bom dia world
<ffr76> não esto conseguindo instalar o samba
<Yutaka> sudo apt-get install samba
<Yutaka> http://www.guiadohardware.net/artigos/servidor-rede-local/
<ffr76> Yutaka,diz q a dependencia samba-comoom esta faltando
<Stylles> ffr76:  samba3 ou samba4?
<Yutaka> instala separada
<Yutaka> da um update no repo
<Stylles> ffr76:  aptitude install samba
<Yutaka> parece q seu sistema nao esta muito legal
<ffr76> Yutaka,e quando tento instala lo diz q não existe
<Yutaka> atualiza ele
<Yutaka> sudo apt-gete dist-upgrade
<ffr76> valeu Stylles vo tenta
<Yutaka> ja tive isso, eo sistema nao estava legal
<Yutaka> apt-get
<Stylles> ffr76: primeiro da um apt-get install aptitude
<ffr76> Yutaka,ai q ta 9.04 jaunty
<Stylles> depois aptitude install samba
<Yutaka> sudo apt-get install samba-common
<ffr76> Yutaka,naum posso atualiza
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> no 9.04 nunca deu problema de auto buscar suas depen
<Yutaka> :S
<ffr76> Yutaka,em um k6 2 500
<Yutaka> :-P
<Stylles> duvido alguem aqui que usa samba4
<Yutaka> ffr76: mas o problema é no seu repo
<Yutaka> source.list
<Yutaka> e nao tenho o repo dele
<Yutaka> e estou no windows 7
<Yutaka> :P
<Stylles> ffr76:  kara faz o que te falei
<Stylles> ffr76:  que vai funcionar
<Yutaka> ele vai ignorar nao?
<Yutaka> aptitude é um problema quando o repo esta com problema
<Yutaka> sudo su
<Yutaka> dpkg --configure -a && apt-get remove --purge samba smbclient samba-common && apt-get install samba smbclient samba-common
<Yutaka> XD
<Yutaka> Vou sair, vamos ao centro
<ffr76> Valeu galera to tentando obrigado Yutaka,e Stylles
<Stylles> ffr76:  nao deu ainda?
<ffr76> naum Stylles como disse e um K6 2 500
<Stylles> hum..
<Stylles> ta e qual a messagem de erro
<ffr76> lento como uma lesma tetrapilegica
<ffr76> Stylles quando install samba faltava dep samba-common quando tentava a tal dizia não existe
<ffr76> mas agora ta andando seguindo seus concelhos vou aguardar tks amigos
<Stylles> ffr76:  voce ta insalando com o aptitude?
<ffr76> sim
<Stylles> ffr76:  entao vai na fe, que vai da certo
<maraja> Ola. Fui instalar o VLC no maverick e o seguinte erro apareceu:
<maraja> W: Não pôde encontrar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_amd64.deb
<maraja> isso acontece com vocs tambem?
<maraja> só este pacote é o problematico
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, muda pro server principal sai do brasileiro
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, ta dando problema pra todo mundo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> principalmente nesse repositorio ai o universe
<maraja> hummm.. Agora deu certo! Obrigado!
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, boa tarde. Aprendeu né garoto...?! :P
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa tarde.
<sandrossv> :)
<maraja> Nunca havia usado arquivos de filme mkv. É normal eles rodarem meio quadradao?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, só se sua máquina não guentar...mkv é a mais alta resolução que tem [GERALMENTE]
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, por exemplo buleray rip costuma-se fazer pra mkv
<maraja> sério? eu achei q era pq estava compactado
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, qual a configuração da sua máquina?
<maraja> Processor2x Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHzMemory2055MB (1516MB used)
<maraja> Memory2055MB (1516MB used)
<maraja> e plava de video nvidia 256
<maraja> mb
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> é num é uma máquina tão antiga assim...acho que era pra ele conseguir rodar tranquilo
<peregrinator_six> maraja, .mkv em geral é video em full hd 1080P vc tem monitor pra essa resolução ai...?!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, mas acho que a resolução do monitor não interfere tanto eu assisto em 1280x800
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, qual o proposite de ter um arquivo em full hd se vc tem menos resolução que isso...?! :S
<peregrinator_six> *proposito..
<maraja> eu uso 1280x1024.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, sei lá voce não tinha outra opção de resolução menor...ou alguem te passou esse arquivo e voce não quer se dar ao trabalho de baiar outro com resolução menor
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, pra mim não justifica, não uso o que eu não preciso ou não posso...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, tem o ubuntu-restricted-extras instalado?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, e os drivers da nvidia?
<maraja> estao instalados versao current
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, vixe cabou minhhas ideias
<peregrinator_six> maraja, eu tenho a mesma resolução qu evc por isso no maximo pego HD e nunca FULL HD! ;)
<maraja> e os restricted extras tambem estao instalados
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, ah entao se um cara te emprestar um ps3 voce não vai jogar pq não tem uma tv FULLHD!
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, não gosto da sony e odeio playstation! :P
<maraja> Ctrl-Alt-Del, qual programa vc usa para ver os filmes mkv?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> peregrinator_six, foi so um exemplo
<maraja> quanto é a resolucao de full-hd?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, eu uso o totem mesmo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> fullhd 1920x1080
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl-Alt-Del, o meu também foi mas é puramente verdadeiro! XD
<maraja> eu assisti o filme no Gnome-player pq achei que comeria menos memoria, mas continuou meio quadrado. Agora baixei o vlc e da a impressao de um pouco menos aquadrado. mas continua assim.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, então provavelmente sua máqiuna que não suporta mesmo esse quantidade de processamento de video
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, ta usando efeitos do compiz? se tiver desativa e tenta assistir denovo pra ver
<maraja> mas enfim, pelo que vcs falaram esse arquivo nunca deve ser lido num netbook por exemplo. Estava pensando em usar o filme para um cineclube
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, pelo contrario...os netbook modernos todos tem suporte a filme em alta resolução
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, inclusive alguns tem saida HDMI pra ligar em telas HD ou FULLHD
<maraja> mas nao entendi, se no meu computador de mesa nao roda liso, no netbook rodaria?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, é a diferença da idade
<maraja> eu tenho um asus EEEPC 1101
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, seu computador ja deve ter uns anos de estrada enquanto netbook são coisas bem recentes
<maraja> Mas e o processamento do filme, minha maquina tem 2gb de ram, placa de video 256 enquanto o net nao tem tudo isso? Serio que rodaria melhor num net??
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, mas o processador do netbook e a placa de video, mesmo "MENOS POTENTE" são mais modernos
<maraja> hummm
<maraja> que boa noticia
<maraja> vou testar hehehe
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, =D
<maraja> num macbook de 2 anos atras rodando ubuntu sera que roda bem?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, heheh ai voce apelou macbook são foda...com certeza roda
<maraja> alias, isso me remete a uma segunda duvida. Neste netbook eu percebo que a internet wifi (broadcom) é muito mais lenta que quando conecto o cabo.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, eles usam componentes de qualidade muito superior e é outro tipo de tecnologia que gerencia o hardware uma melhor que a bios dos pcs
<maraja> é da minha irma, hahaha. Um belo dia instalei ubuntu nele.. ate que ela nao reclamou muito
<maraja> desculpem, confundi tudo
<maraja> no Macbook que a wifi é mais lenta que a acabo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, tecnicamente TODA rede sem fio é mais lenta que a cabo isso pra TODO mundo pq a rede sem fio tem mais interferencia e perdas e etc...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, MAS a diferença não de ve ser tão grande
<maraja> sera que ao atualizar do Lucid para o Maverick vai ter melhor desempenho a wifi?
<maraja> a diferenca eh grande,
<maraja> sendo que o computador fica ao lado do roteador
<maraja> procurei drivers.. mas nao fui feliz
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, mesmo sendo ao lado...mas por exemplo na minha rede ela fica em media 925kbits no cabo...na sem fio fica 850kbits
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ou seja tem perca mas não absurda
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> se sua diferença for esse ai até uns 100kbits é aceitavel
<maraja> cara o gmail abre na hora a cabo e quando no wifi quse uns 20 segundos
<maraja> Mas e essa (minha) teoria que um kernel novo de repente ja possua um driver mais adequado para essa placa de wireless faz sentido? hehehe.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, tem um repositorio específico so de drivers de mac pra ubuntu deixa eu da uma procurada aqui perai
<maraja> eu uso ele
<maraja> mas acho qeu nao tem pra placa de wifi
<maraja> mas de qualquer forma me passa, vai que eh um diferente
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, pronto esse post aqui é completo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/01/ubuntu-no-mac-desktop-e-servidor/
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> o repositório é o mactel-suport
<maraja> é esse mesmo que uso
<maraja> Cara, realmente, no netbook rodou bem mulher
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, bem mulher 0o
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> o video virou gay no netbook? hauhauahau
<maraja> hehhe
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maraja, sabe dizer se a bateria do mac ficou pior usando ubuntu...se descarrega mais rapido?
<maraja> entao... nao sou eu que uso, é minha irma. E na verdade, a mairoia das vezes ela usa sem bateria, so com o cabo mesmo
<maraja> mas acho que reduziu sim
<maraja> ele aguenta umas 3 horas...
<maraja> mas eu nao testei com o jupiter no "powersafe"
<SirAngels> alguem sabe dizer daquele projeto Fluxubuntu ? parece que morreu..
<sandrossv> Ctrl-Alt-Del: O mac não é pcaro por nada, os macs são 'otimizados' pra tirar o máximo daquela configuração, ja o ubuntu é mais genérico
<sandrossv> é melhor explicação q eu consigo pensar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sandrossv, sim claro...o ubuntu é feito pra rodar em qualquer máquina do mundo...macos roda so nos mac eles podem se dar ao lucho de otimizar
<sandrossv> Ctrl-Alt-Del: so não podem, como fazem
<peregrinator_six> SirAngels, tem o FluxMint
<sandrossv> Ctrl-Alt-Del: mas no ubuntu, vc pode fazer algumas configurações pra otimizar o uso da bateria
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sandrossv, em qualquer linux voce pode configurar tudo do jeito que voce quiser e deixar ele melhor que qualquer OS de fabrica...basta saber hehehe
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> SirAngels, não sei se o fluxbuntu morreu não mas a ultima versão estável é baseado no ubuntu 7.10
<sandrossv> brb
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, boa tarde.
<nullck> galera preciso configurar o meu kde para utilizar a tela do note como principal, utilizo note com monitor
<nullck> alguem sabe como faz ??
<alanteixeira> grande peregrinator_six
<alanteixeira> boa tarde
<alanteixeira> nullck: seu note tem alguma placa de video?
<nullck> alanteixeira, sim tem
<nullck> alanteixeira, mas eu ja uso o kde com monitor extendido de boa
<alanteixeira> é nvidia ou ati?
<nullck> alanteixeira, nao eh da placa isso.. eh do kde a conf agora eu quero que os icones e toda parafernalia do kde va para o lvds
<nullck> intel
<alanteixeira> nullck: a configuração de monitores fica em menu k -> configurações do sistema -> video
<alanteixeira> eu perguntei pq no meu note quem controla isso é o driver da nvida, mas como o seu é intel isso deve funcionar
<nullck> alanteixeira, eh no meu caso nao
<alanteixeira> não funcionou não?????
<nullck> alanteixeira, entao tipo eu uso o yakuake ai eu digo cara vai pro lvds ai ele vai
<nullck> alanteixeira, eu quero falar pro kde mesma coisa
<nullck> alanteixeira, nops
<nullck> alanteixeira, nao tem opcao de dizer quem vai pra onde
<nullck> alanteixeira, essa opcao do video eh controlado por qual pacote  no ubuntu ?
<nullck> to usando o fedora nao me xinga
<alanteixeira> ah ta, vc fala de exibir determinada aplicação para um monitor né
<nullck> alanteixeira, eh tudo nivel de aplicacao e nao de hardware
<nullck> alanteixeira, afinal ja utilizo tela extendida
<alanteixeira> pera
<nullck> okk
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<alanteixeira> boa ElDeablo
<alanteixeira> nullck: eu acho q essa opção não tem no kde ainda ou desconheço.
<nullck> alanteixeira, ehh man no kde3 tava da hora atualizei para o 4
<nullck> e deu caca
<nullck> agora man nem lembro oq eu fiz no 13 para funcionar certinho rs
<nullck> ta valendo eu me viro aqui
<nullck> preciso estudar boas praticas agora  - Itil a prova vai ser logo logo
<nullck> valeuu
<alanteixeira> caramba, ainda tu usava o kde3
<alanteixeira> boa sorte man
<nullck> alanteixeira, hahahhaha ahh funcionava bem
<nullck> alanteixeira, os screen ficavam do jeito que eu queria rs
<nullck> alanteixeira, valeuu
<alanteixeira> a ultima vez q usei foi em 2005
<alanteixeira> flw
<nullck> faloww
<peregrinator_six> nullck, http://trinity.pearsoncomputing.net/
<peregrinator_six> nullck, http://trinity.pearsoncomputing.net/wiki/bin/view/Documentation/Releases_3_5_12
<nullck> peregrinator_six, opa .. mas oq seria isso  ?
<peregrinator_six> KDE 3 atualizado! :)
<nullck> peregrinator_six, ah sim eu to usando o 4
<nullck> pensei que era algo q iria me ajudar nos screens
<nullck> valeuu de qualquer forma
<peregrinator_six> mas pode ficar com os dois se vc quiser! ;)
<nullck> peregrinator_six, no caso clones  ??
<nullck> peregrinator_six, eu curto tela extendida
<peregrinator_six> pode ficar com o KDE 3 e 4..
<nullck> ahh simm
<nullck> isso sim
<nullck> pode ser
<nullck> vou ver oq eu faco depois rss obrigado mano
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> beleza! :)
<RMonteiraum> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...
<ubuntu20111> ola
<Rafylsk_> brothers, dá um help aqui.. tem um ip acessando muito um dos sites do meu servidor e tá causando muito consumo de banda 1 a 2 gigas por dia, num site com 300 - 400 visitas por dia..
<ubuntu20111> estou com problemas no gerenciador de atualizações
<nullck> Rafylsk_, vc usa proxy ????
<ubuntu20111> com o seguinte erro: E: dpkg foi interrompido. Você deve executar o comando 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' para corrigir o problema.
<ubuntu20111> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Rafylsk_> nullc que eu saiba não brother..
<nullck> Rafylsk_, o povo usa a net no seu server por squid  ???
<nullck> Rafylsk_, ahhhhhhhhh ta agora eu vi qual eh o seu problema
<nullck> Rafylsk_, foi mal
<Rafylsk_> nullc AIEUiaUe
<nullck> Rafylsk_,  eh sempre esse ip  ???
<Rafylsk_> nullc entao, eu olhei aqui uns 2 a 3 ips que tão acessando muito 1 arquivo q eu uso para criar miniaturas das imagens.
<nullck> Rafylsk_, vc pode usar um qos para limitar o out do seu server para esse cara
<Rafylsk_> mas eu tbm uso esse arquivo em outros sites, alguns com 5mil visitas, e consome a banda normal..
<Rafylsk_> só que esse que tem 400 visistas só,, tá consumindo qse 2 gb por dia
<nullck> Rafylsk_, eles devem ter likado esse arquivo no site deles tb
<nullck> Rafylsk_, esperimenta trocar o nome do arquivo e ve no que da rs
<nullck> Rafylsk_, ai vc ajusta o seu site certinhoo para funcionar com o outro nome e talz vc manja neh
<Rafylsk_> manjo
<Rafylsk_> mas não teria como eu bloquear o ip de acessar o servidor não ?
<nullck> Rafylsk_, claro q simmm
<nullck> Rafylsk_, mas ai vc esta sendo grosseiro demais mano
<Rafylsk_> to ligado, eu vou tentar mudar o nome pra ver se funciona
<Rafylsk_> são dois ips 189.97.76.209 e 200.254.43.14
<Rafylsk_> mas só que eles tão acessando todos os arquivos do site
<Rafylsk_> não é só o de imagem
<Rafylsk_> porém como esse arquivo que gera as imagens consome mais banda que os outros, e tem em várias páginas,, aí tá consumindo pra porra
<Rafylsk_> é como se fossem robos, andando pelo site.
<Rafylsk_> e navegando automatico
<nullck> Rafylsk_, se quiser faca assim iptables -I INPUT -s (ip do cara) -j REJECT
<nullck> entao bloqueia via iptables msm
<nullck> assim vc nao deixa o cara chegar em nenhuma porta sua
<Rafylsk_> pode crer..
<Rafylsk_> vou monitorar aqui
<nullck> o seu site nao fica atras de firewall  ?
<ubuntu20111> ola
<nullck> o seu server http nao fica atras de nenhum firewall ?
<RMonteiraum> pelo q entendi, o firewall eh o proprio server neh?!
<nullck> ehh entao to achando isso
<nullck> se o seu server http estiver atras de firewall q eh o correto
<Rafylsk_> nullck	 eu  entendo pouco mano, ele tá configurado com o cpanel/hwm, já vem com firewall né ? então deve ser o proprio server.. não deve ter firewall fisiconao
<nullck> da para criar uns filtros de qos para nao deixar o cara comer tudo da banda
<nullck> Rafylsk_, ahhhh vc hospeda fora
<nullck> Rafylsk_, vc tem ssh no server  ??? vc eh root nele  ?
<RMonteiraum> Rafylsk_ não ESTA HOSPEDADO NA SUA MAQUINA NAQUM? ESTA EM UM PROVEDOR DE SERVIÇOS PAGO?
<Rafylsk_> tenho mano, sou root sim... é um server fora
<RMonteiraum> desculpem-me pelo CAPS
<nullck> Rafylsk_, entao oq vc pode fazer tb eh informar a empresa q cuida do seu server e avisar do problema pedindo para eles facam um controle e nao deixem o cara sobrecarregar o seu site
<RMonteiraum> Rafylsk_ o server é virtualizado, por acaso?
<nullck> Rafylsk_, como vc paga pelo servico eles tem que fazer isso para vc e eh bem provavel q eles tenham um firewall na frente para fazer isso
<Rafylsk_> o server é um num estilo de VPS que a iWEB tem, é uma mistura de cloud com dedicado
<nullck> ah certo conheco
<RMonteiraum> entaum, o firewall deve ser por sua conta, certo?
<nullck> Rafylsk_, bom nesse tipo de caso nao sei se eles vao te ajudar .. caso contrario soca o bloqueio mesmo rs
<Rafylsk_> muito certo que sim..
<RMonteiraum> Rafylsk_ bloqueia o sujeito... regassa
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<nullck> nesse tipo de infra eles nao vao te ajudar nao rs mas nao custa tentar
<Rafylsk_> to ligado, eles devem cobrar e talz..
<nullck> soca o REJECT mesmo que ai ja retorna para ele como se a porta 80 nem estivesse em LISTEN
<nullck> eh como se o seu servico estivesse fora para eles
<RMonteiraum> Rafylsk_ rapá.... acho q nem devem oferecer o serviço.... na locaweb tem um serviço como este...
<nullck> ai nao da impressao que vc bloqueou
<RMonteiraum> o conceito é de uma maquina virtual hospedada sob o ip e estrutura deles
<RMonteiraum> ou seja... eh uma maquina
<RMonteiraum> entaum... é REJECT e tchau!
<nullck> isso
<nullck> se rodar drop o cara que ta do outro vai ver q demorou a resposta
<nullck> ai vai sacar q vc nao gosta dele
<nullck> rsss
<Rafylsk_> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> \o/
<nullck> com reject eh como se a porta nem estivesse em listen ou seja servico down
<nullck> entao recomendo reject
<Rafylsk_> vo bloquear e ficar monitorando pra ver se continua o consumo excessivo
<nullck> aham
<Rafylsk_> vlw ae
<nullck> isso ae
<nullck> falow
<nullck> vou vazar falow
<Rafylsk_> (y)
<RMonteiraum> da pra fazer um LOGREJECT tb... aí você monitora se o danado ainda etsa tentando, mesmo depois do bloqueio
<RMonteiraum> saiu
<RMonteiraum> '\o/
<heitor> Ola pessoal
<heitor> gostaria de executar uma linha de comando quando o Ubuntu 10.10 for iniciando
<heitor> onde eu coloco esta linha de comando
<heitor> ?
<heitor> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda
<peregrinator_six> heitor, se entendi bem vc gostaria que o sistema desse boot com com determonado aplicativo que vc quer que ele carregue junto a incialização, é isso...?!
<peregrinator_six> *determinado...
<heitor> sim
<heitor> eu instalei o Google Gadgets (GTK) mais ele não esta iniciando junto com o sistema
<peregrinator_six> heitor qual o aplicativo...?!
<heitor> Google Gadgets (GTK)
<peregrinator_six> um..
<heitor> eu fiz um script para inicia-lo e coloquei este script no /etc/initi.d/meu_script.sh
<heitor> mais não esta iniciando
<heitor> agora eu não sei se esta no local certo ou se eu deveria ter colocado a linha de comando no  rc.local
<peregrinator_six> heitor, vai em sistema-->preferencias-->startup applications preferences...
<peregrinator_six> aqui tá em ingles...
<heitor> an
<peregrinator_six> tem que criar uma entrada ai e ai ele sobe junto com o sistema no boot! :)
<heitor> blz
<heitor> vou tentar
<heitor> peregrinator_six, não funcionou
<heitor> eu coloquei as linhas de comando no seguinte arquivo /etc/rc.local mais também não funcionou
<RMonteiraum> alguém conhece o DD-WRT? to querendo fazer um firewall bacaninha com ele... roda iptables e ebtables...
<Giverny> sandross1
<Giverny> ta ae fi do teto
<Ricardo__> 14 dias
<Ricardo__> para o squeeze
<Ricardo__> eehea
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: conheço, eh fudido vai que eh bao...
<RMonteiraum> komentarze_listy to querendo informaçoes... as infos q tem na wiki do dd-wrt é mto fraco
<RMonteiraum> uso em uima aplicação... mas eh mto chatinho de mexer
<RMonteiraum> :P
<komentarze_listy> o que vc quer saber ?
<RMonteiraum> komentarze_listy eu queria baixar o arquivo de configuração dele e ditar... mas vem todo em binario
<komentarze_listy> o arquivo em binario eh o firmware que vc tem que upar no seu roteador... eu nao sei se da pra editar o  dd-wrt... deve dar, mas nao tenho informacoes a respeito
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: existe uma versao free onde vc compila o kernel com os modulos que vc quer, mas eh a unica "edicao" que eu conheço
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: procura ae FREE-WRT
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: free-wrt.org < eh isso aqui
<omelete> open-wrt
<RMonteiraum> komentarze_listy não naum.... eu ja tenho um roteador com dd-wrt
<RMonteiraum> eu quero é editar o arquivo de configuração do firewall e upar pra ele de volta
<RMonteiraum> o arquivo /usr/sbin/firewall dele é q está binário
<RMonteiraum> até da pra mandar um firewall personalizado pra ele
<RMonteiraum> mas ocupa mais memória
<RMonteiraum> eu queria montar em cima do firewall q ja existe e não mandar um arquivo novo, tendeu?
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: entendi, eu nunca procurei informaçoes a respeito:(
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: nao existe um canal desses caras aqui na freenode ?
<RMonteiraum> pior q tem
<RMonteiraum> mas meu ingles não me deixa entrar la
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<komentarze_listy> caramba amigo, n sei como ajudar:P
<RMonteiraum> rapa
<RMonteiraum> até achei o firewallbuilder
<RMonteiraum> q tem templates para o DDWRT... tanto no jffs qto no nvram
<RMonteiraum> vou testar aqui.,.. brickar é q não vai
<RMonteiraum> qualquer coisa dou um reset no nadano
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> danado*
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: eu consegui brickar um ontem
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: um linksys haha
<RMonteiraum> ahhh
<RMonteiraum> fala serio q qvc arrumou?
<RMonteiraum> eu nunca brickei um roteador
<RMonteiraum> mesmo caindo energia, dando pau no cabo de rede... nunca
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: brikou do jeito mas basico que algo pode ser brikado, eu tava upando o firmware e tava chovendo neh... advinha ?
<komentarze_listy> eu acho que isso eh cronico cmg
<RMonteiraum> raio?
<RMonteiraum> ou falta de energia?
<komentarze_listy> eh um WRT54G2, eh uma bosta... v1 ainda, tava mexendo nele soh pra ver como era
<komentarze_listy> falta de energia, deu uma variaçao, desligou meu nobreak, e o filtro de linha soh deixou o monitor ligado
<komentarze_listy> mas a culpa eh minha, ta tudo ligado em uma tomada soh, ta um coco isso aqui
<RMonteiraum> eh... esse aí sóp da pra recuperar com um cabinho serial
<RMonteiraum> os DLINKs ainda consigo recuperar com rede
<komentarze_listy> sim, eu deixei ele guardado aqui pra quando eu tiver saco
<komentarze_listy> mas o pior nao eh isso
<RMonteiraum> os linksys sao foda... tem q abrir, soldar o cabo e etals...
<komentarze_listy> deixa eu contar, ele ja tava brikado... hahaha...
<RMonteiraum> eh o tal do JTag
<komentarze_listy> divido a internet com meu vizinho, ah um tempo atras esse router foi pro saco numa descarga eletrica... dae o que acontecia ? eu n conseguia acessar o 192.168.1.1 ... mas ele funcionava, soh que a cada 3 min ele desligava e voltava...
<RMonteiraum> no mundowifi tem uma história de um maluco q colocaou até mais memória no WRT/... IAUshIAhIUah tanto fash qto ram
<RMonteiraum> IUAHiUAHiuahiuAHiuAHiuHaiuHaiuHaiuhAIUh
<komentarze_listy> entao se eu tivec dando ping nele... vc via certinho a cada 3 min, ele voltava...
<RMonteiraum> flash*
<komentarze_listy> dae eu falei. pqp... vou arrumar esse lazarento, peguei um tutorial de um cara q se ferrou igual eu, ia dar certo... ele tentava upar o firmware por um client da linksys linksys-tfp(peguei no aur)... mas a energia me fudeu de novo
<komentarze_listy> eu acho que eh macumba
<RMonteiraum> esse sintoma dos 3 minutos, quer dizer q ele esta em modo de configuração
<RMonteiraum> IUAHiuHAiuAHiUHAiuAHiuHaiHA
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: sim, mas era inalteravel, eu n conseguia acessar o firmware nem a pau, fiquei uns 3 meses no cagaço com ele...
<komentarze_listy> sabe aquele botao que tem cima dele ? que users de windows usam pq sao vagabundos ?
<RMonteiraum> rapaz... você cnsegue pingar ele?
<komentarze_listy> eh como se um espirito tivec apertando ele a cada 3 minutos...
<komentarze_listy> eu conseguia, mas a cada +/- 3 min ele parava, e depois voltava
<komentarze_listy> de vez enquando ele ficava de boa por 40 minutos...
<komentarze_listy> ma na maioria das vezes era um inferno
<RMonteiraum> hhj, você consegue?
<komentarze_listy> hj eu n consigo, cara. eh o que eu falei... fui upar o firmware alterado nele, e deu outra variaç~ao de energia
<RMonteiraum> se consegue, dá pra recuperar com cabo de rede
<komentarze_listy> a culpa foi minha mesmo, fui fazer isso em dia de chuva
<komentarze_listy> n da, ele ta inacessivel
<komentarze_listy> deixa eu falar uma coisa estranha
<komentarze_listy> se vc conecta ele na força
<RMonteiraum> você eh mais lararento do q o router
<RMonteiraum> \o/
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<komentarze_listy> a porta numero 1 fica piscando, como se alguem tivec conectado la usando hahaha
<RMonteiraum> porta 1 piscando ou ao led power, esta em modo de configuração
<RMonteiraum> da pra recuperar
<RMonteiraum> faz um reset nele
<RMonteiraum> assim
<RMonteiraum> Aperta reset por 1 segundo, solta 1 segundo
<RMonteiraum> faz isso 3 vezes
<RMonteiraum> aperta, solta,aperta,solta,aperta,solta
<RMonteiraum> isso deve ser feito com 5 segundos do roteador ligado
<komentarze_listy> entao eu ligo ele e ja faço isso ?
<komentarze_listy> ou ligo, conto 5 segundos e faço ?
<RMonteiraum> depois de 5 segundo
<RMonteiraum> porque ele tem q carregar o sistema basico dele
<komentarze_listy> entendi, depois disso feito, o que faço ?
<RMonteiraum> ou entaum, deskiga o cabo de força de tras dele, aperta o reset e segura, depois, você liga o cabo de força, conta até 20 e solta
<RMonteiraum> provavelmente, ele vai voltar ao original ou vai entrar em modo de configuração
<sandrossv> komentarze_listy: queh fazer o q?
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: obrigado cara, vou fazer isso:)
<komentarze_listy> sandrossv: nada amigo:) ja esta resolvido
<komentarze_listy> pq se nao tiver eu meto um advogado no RMonteiraum
<komentarze_listy> hahahaha
<RMonteiraum> aIUhaiuhaIUHAIUhaiuhaiUhiAUHiAH
<sandrossv> o.o
<sandrossv> vai fazer o q ?
<komentarze_listy> fazer oq oq ?!
<komentarze_listy> vou dar vida ao meu router que morreu
<komentarze_listy> foi morto duas vezes
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> resetar ?
<komentarze_listy> eh soh ler ae, eh a historia mais fecal sobre routers
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: cara
<RMonteiraum> komentarze_listy rapaz... testei aqui.,..
<sandrossv> eu peguei o bonde andando xD
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: vc ja viu aquele roteador linksys com porta usb pra fazer armazenamento ? vira comprar um daqueles ?
<komentarze_listy> sandrossv: soh vou resetar pra depois instalr um firmware third
<RMonteiraum> komentarze_listy o firewallbuilder faz o firewall todo e ainda UPA pro roteador... resolvi meu problema
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: que bom cara, mas se vc foc true vc fazia um firewall com um 486
<RMonteiraum> komentarze_listy ja vi om desses com USP print server... e q usando o ddwrt dava pra usar como armazenamento e se o cara fuçar, vira até 3g
<RMonteiraum> :P
<RMonteiraum> komentarze_listy ahhhh num faço naum...
<RMonteiraum> komentarze_listy PCs tem fonte, proc, cooler, hd e um monte de tranqueiras q dao pau..
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: perae, vc pega um router que ta sendo vendido pra print server e funciona pra armazenamento eh isso ? porra fica bem mais barato
<RMonteiraum> komentarze_listy o roteador tem proc, mem, fonte e não tem cooler
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: sim, soh tava zoando, e outra... gasta energia pra kct
<RMonteiraum> komentarze_listy naum.... o router tem a porta usb q você pode usar pra armazenar
<RMonteiraum> komentarze_listy pois é...
<RMonteiraum> o lance da enregia eh fundamental
<RMonteiraum> [komentarze_listy] fora q acrdito no desempenho muito melhor de um roteador com firewall em iptables do q em um pc... o pc eh mais facil de se corromper
<komentarze_listy> entao, eu queria um router assim : adsl no router + porta pra armazenar... existe isso ?
<RMonteiraum> o da DLINK...
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: quanto +/-
<komentarze_listy> ?
<RMonteiraum> komentarze_listy perae... ML
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<komentarze_listy> hahah, opa vlw
<RMonteiraum> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-165318265-d-link-dir-655-xtreme-n-_JM
<RMonteiraum> barato
<RMonteiraum> com ele da pra fazer armazenamento em rede, show de bola... e ainda controla pelo router o acesso, quota, escambal
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> :D
<komentarze_listy> caramba, parece ser otimo, um dia eu pego um desses... e da pra colocar outro firmware ?
<RMonteiraum> komentarze_listy tem esse tb... mais barato... http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-167888861-roteador-wireless-com-print-server-d-link-dir-320-_JM
<RMonteiraum> komentarze_listy o lance do reset, tá aqui http://dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Hard_reset_or_30/30/30
<RMonteiraum> esse reset é o recomendado
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: vlw cara, ta salvo... vc salvou meu dia ,vlw mesmo
<RMonteiraum> engraçado, como a gente chega com uma duvida, aprende sobre ela e ainda ajuda...
<RMonteiraum> Vivas e Glórias... Aleluia!
<RMonteiraum> \o/
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<komentarze_listy> RMonteiraum: eu n ajudei em nada cara hahaha:P
<komentarze_listy> vc ajudou, vlw mesmo
<RMonteiraum> :P
<Rafylsk_> galerinha do mau, to de volta, tava vendo a parada do meu servidor, tem uns ips acessando um dos sites do meu servidor sem parar, causando aumento do consumo de banda, tentei bloquear os ips, mas quando bloqueio um, logo logo aparece outro fazendo a mesma cosia. Iai, alguém tem uma idéia de como posso evitar isso ?
<maraja> Ola, alguem de voces ja utilizou o kernel ubuntu ppa?
<Rafylsk_> eu bloqueei os ips mas na mesma hora aparece outro ip fazendo a mesma coisa
<sandrossv> Rafylsk_: não são pessoas acessando os sites ?
<Rafylsk_> sandrossv brother, creio que não, pois são os mesmos ips acessando desde ontem sem parar
<Rafylsk_> e o site tá consumindo quase 2gb de transferencia por dia, com apenas 400 acessos/dia
<Rafylsk_> sendo que existem sites meus com a mesma estrutura com 5mil acessos/dia, consumindo pouco mais de 2gb
<Rafylsk_> sandrossv de segundo em segundo aqui no log do apache aparece isso
<Rafylsk_> 4-120 5218 0/20/55488 _ 0.60 25 57 0.0 0.22 664.73 189.3.177.85 girodenoticias.com GET /scripts/imagemdim.php?imagem=../painel/modulos/artigos/ima
<Rafylsk_> o ip 189.3.177.85 fazendo requisição do site
<nullck> Rafylsk_, cara vc precisa de uma ferramenta para analisar esses logs
<nullck> Rafylsk_, eai sim gerar estatisticas
<nullck> perai vou arrumar uma da hora para vc
<claudio-tux> boa
<nullck> Rafylsk_, http://www.sputnix.com.br/artigos/web-server/instalando-e-configurando-o-awstats-em-seu-sistema-linux/
<nullck> essa eh loca
<nullck> e eh facil de configurar
<nullck> Rafylsk_, me contrata ai que eu configuro para vc rsssssss
<Rafylsk_> nullck eu acho que o cpanel já vem com o awstats, mas creio que está desabilitado. e tipo eu to querendo contratar alguém pra monitorar msm o server, mas agora to sem condições, to na fase de mudança ainda, mas vou procurar alguém sim dps..
<nullck> Rafylsk_, essa parte de monitorar cara vc faz por software
<nullck> Rafylsk_, ele te envia alertas quando algo ocorrer fora do normal
<Rafylsk_> o awstats faz isso ?
<nullck> nemmm
<Rafylsk_> a tah
<nullck> o awstat gera graficos
<Rafylsk_> to ligado.
<nullck> mas existem ferramentas que consultam o seu servidor web e geram alertas baseadas em seus criterios
<nullck> ai vc monitora o seu webserver
<Rafylsk_> tem alguma boa pra me indicar ?
<nullck> ja pensou em fazer um cluster tb  ?
<nullck> sou especialista nisso
<nullck> conheco o nagios
<nullck> e ja usei por mto tempo
<Rafylsk_> hum..
<nullck> por meio de snmp eu consigo descobrir quantas conexoes o seu webserver esta tendo
<nullck> se passar do que vc determinar
<nullck> te mando um alerta
<nullck> ai vc acessa o server e descobre qual q ta pegando
<nullck> na empresa onde trabalho utilizamos varias aplicacoes web
<Rafylsk_> e neste caso, que mesmo bloqueando os ips, outros ips apareceram na hora fazendo a msma coisa ?
<nullck> montei um cluster
<nullck> a parada chega em mais de 20.000 conexoes rs
<nullck> cara entao a sua aplicacao tem alguma coisa mto atrativa
<nullck> ou ta tudo bugado
<Rafylsk_> tipo os ips estão acessando mto o arquivo que eu gero miniatura de imagem
<nullck> vc usa qual tecnologia  no seu site ?
<Rafylsk_> mas eu uso esse arquivo em vários outros sites
<Rafylsk_> php
<nullck> certo
<nullck> ja ouviu falar do nginx  ?
<Rafylsk_> não não, sou novo na área de servidores, na verdade eu sou web e trabalhava com revenda
<nullck> certo
<nullck> nginx esta segurando o tranco mto mais que o apache
<nullck> nginx eh um servidor web russo
<nullck> mto bom cara
<Rafylsk_> hum...
<nullck> tem recursos de cache animais
<Yutaka> boa noite pessoal
<nullck> noiteee
<Rafylsk_> conseguí ativar o awstats,
<Rafylsk_> o ip 189.3.177.85 ja trafegou 1.26 GB
<nullck> hauhhahhaaa
<nullck> eitaaaaaaa
<nullck> isso eh normal mano  ?
<nullck> nao conheco o seu site  rs
<Rafylsk_> nem é cara, tipo, são sites de noticias, tenho um com 5 mil visitas/dia e só consome 2.5 gb/dia
<Rafylsk_> esse que tá dando problema tem 400visitas/dia
<Rafylsk_> e tá consumindo o msm, por causa desses ips q não param de acessar
<nullck> ok
<nullck> hum eh esquisito msm
<nullck> talvez se vc sniffar as conexoes vindas desse ip vc descubra algo tb
<Rafylsk_> o q seria ?
<claudio-tux> belo artigo
<claudio-tux> http://vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Afinal-o-que-e-o-Ubuntu/
<nullck> tcpdump -i nnn host 189.3.177.85
<Rafylsk_> não é ubuntu é centOS
<nullck> ueh isso funciona em qualquer linux
<nullck> eu tb nao ubuntu rs
<Rafylsk_> pod crer
<Rafylsk_> é q o brother mandou link do ubuntu
<nullck> Rafylsk_, cara pelo que eu to vendo esse ip eh de um servidor critrix
<nullck> citrix
<nullck> vc disse que o seu servidor eh virtual correto  ?
<Rafylsk_> é
<nullck> acho que esses acessos estao vindo dai mesmo onde vc hospeda o seu server
<nullck> to vendo tb q tem http rodando tem mysql tem ssh e https rodando
<nullck> ou seja eh um servidor web
<nullck> o problema ta na infra do seu server mesmo
<nullck> alias acredito q talvez isso nao seja um problema
<nullck> me passa o endereco do seu site com problemas
<nullck> deixa eu brincar um pouco
<Rafylsk_> girodenoticias.com
<Rafylsk_> o arquivo que gera imagens é o imagemdim.php
<Rafylsk_> ele q tá sendo chamado pelos ips
<nullck> cara
<nullck> ta ai msm o problema
<Rafylsk_> não sei se esse arquivo tem relação ou não, pq tem várias requisições dele pelas páginas..
<nullck> esse ip  do seu site 184.107.165.82
<nullck> ta na mesma que o ip que ta dando varios acessos
<nullck> deixa eu ver o caminho que eu faco para chegar no seu site
<nullck> nao nada haver
<nullck> vacilei
<Rafylsk_> não tá no mesmo server não ?
<nullck> mas o ip q chega em vc eh de um citrix
<nullck> nao
<nullck> q tb roda http
<nullck> cara eles devem ter likado alguma coisa do seu site
<nullck> no site deles
<nullck> soh tenho essa explicacao
<Rafylsk_> sinistro..
<nullck> nada
<nullck> normal
<nullck> rs
<nullck> bloqueia
<nullck> iptables -I INPUT -s 189.3.177.85 -j REJECT
<nullck> iptables -I OUTPUT -d 189.3.177.85 -j REJECT
<nullck> ja era
<Rafylsk_> foda que aparecem outros IPs qnd bloqueio esses.. como se fossem reservas..
<Rafylsk_> mas vo tentar com reject
<Rafylsk_> eu tinha tentando com drop
<nullck> ah mano usa o reject
<nullck> drop tb funciona
<nullck> mas te expliquei q era melhor reject
<Rafylsk_> caso não pare de aparecer IPs, q q tu recomenda ?
<nullck> vai parar
<Rafylsk_> beleza brother.. c tá sempre por aqui pelo IRC ?
<nullck> quase sempre
<nullck> eh que como eu to estudando mto esses dias
<nullck> ai eu fico online
<Rafylsk_> qnd folgar mais aqui vou ter que pagar alguem pra dar uma olhada..
<nullck> qualquer coisa da um grito
<Rafylsk_> beleza,,
<Rafylsk_> saindo..
<Rafylsk_> thankz
<nullck> o embacado eh q vc hospeda fora
<nullck> senao ja era
<nullck> eu ja ajudava de outro jeito
<nullck> mas ta valendo
<Rafylsk_> entendo..
<Rafylsk_> vlw
<nullck> chama ae qualquer coisa
<nullck> falw
<claudio-tux> como vai ser o gnome 3²
<claudio-tux> ?
<claudio-tux> alguem tem um scrennshot
<claudio-tux> ?
<sandrossv> claudio-tux: http://berlotto.blog.br/gnome-3-novidades-a-vista/1631/
<helderc> claudio-tux, gnome3.org
<claudio-tux> ja pode ser instalado a partir dos repositorios do 10.10?
<sandrossv> é alpha ainda
<sandrossv> mas da pra instalar
<claudio-tux> sabe o comendo?
<sandrossv> mas acho q não pelo repositório
<claudio-tux> comando
<sandrossv> claudio-tux: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell#building
<claudio-tux> como baixo e instalo ele?
<Giverny> sandrossv
<Giverny> ta ae?
<sandrossv> não
<claudio-tux> sudo aptitude install gnome-shell
<claudio-tux> gnome-shell --replace
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<sandrossv> :)
<Rafylsk_> nullck tá aí ?
<claudio-tux> não gostei
<sandrossv> não uso ubuntu xD
<Rafylsk_> qual foi o sistem que tu disse msm q usa pra monitorar servidor ?
<claudio-tux> pefiro meu 2.30 + avant windows navigator
<nullck> nagios
<nullck> ou centeon tb
<Rafylsk_> servem no centOS ?
<nullck> yep
<Rafylsk_> cara, descobrí que aqueles IPs estão vindo de um servidor de internet de uma cidade vizinha daqui.. mas msm assim to achando mto alto o consumo de banda..
<Rafylsk_> amanha vou entrar em contato com eles para ver oq  pode ser
<nullck> sim
<nullck> com aquele monte de servico em listen
<nullck> ja suspeitei que eram servers web
<Rafylsk_> é um servidor de internet a radio, mas deve ter servidor web tbm..
<Rafylsk_> pode ter rincha com o dono do site
<Rafylsk_> nada é impossivel
<Rafylsk_> rs
<nullck> rs
<nullck> ja fez o bloqueio  ?
<Rafylsk_> ja
<Rafylsk_> hehe
<gilberto> bao noite
<nullck> os acessos pararam ?
<gilberto> alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar um tema da hello hity pra minha filha...no ubuntu
<Rafylsk_> bloquei uns 3 ips, aí parou.
<Rafylsk_> o.O
<gilberto> esse eh o link q ela achou com o tema
<gilberto> http://blea.ch/wiki/index.php/PinkHelloKittyDesktop
<nullck> ok
<gilberto> alguem pode me ajudar por favor?
<Rafylsk_> nullck tem nada a ver instalar o nagios sendo q uso cpanel não né ?
<gilberto> aqui eh o site de suporte?
<nullck> ateh pode
<nullck> pega nad
<nullck> mas vc poe instalar em um servidor a parte
<nullck> e mandar ele monitorar o seu web
<nullck> sem rproblemas
<Rafylsk_> pod crer, vo estudar aqui antes de instalar
<Rafylsk_> vlwww (y)
<gilberto> boa noite...alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar um tema q minha filha achou na internet../???
<gilberto> ????
<Giverny> se esperasse a resposta
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> eu até ajudaria
<Giverny> eehehe
<marlop> quando o Rafylsk_ entrar alguem me avisa.
<nullck> pooooo meu peguei um livro aparentemente legal de php e o pdf tem senha
<nullck> pdfcrack nele
<nullck> hehe
<junixbr> boa noite
<marlop> boa noite
<junixbr> =)
<jaypur> meu controle de som sumiu do ubuntu, algm pode me ajudar???
<jaypur> deixa
<jaypur> :)
<jaypur> adios
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-16
<Michelzin> Boa noite
<ivanbajr> Bom dia
<ivanbajr> Alguém tem conhecimento de um pacote para recuperação de arquivos? e que tenha um bom visual.
<DavyS> ivanbajr: arquivos apagados do ubuntu ou de outras partições tbm?
<ivanbajr> Pen drive com fat32
<DavyS> ivanbajr: veja se isso ajuda http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=3933.0
<DavyS> ivanbajr: aqui tem um tuto de como usar o testdisk http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/kurumin7/usando-testdisk.html (apesar de ser no kurumin serve pro ubuntu tbm)
<DavyS> ele é em linha de comando
<DavyS> mas se seguir tudo certo não tem erro...
<ivanbajr> já tenho
<ivanbajr> vou fazer novamente
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> até agora vai bem
<ivanbajr> Parece que não vou levar bronca de minha esposa
<DavyS> ivanbajr: ok :)
<DavyS> apesar de não ter muita experiencia com recuperação de dados, qualquer coisa pode perguntar
<DavyS> estamos aqui pra tentar ajudar :)
<ivanbajr> muito grato
<ivanbajr> aqui em casa só tem linux
<ivanbajr> são cinco micro com linux
<ivanbajr> ante de fazer uma nova instalação do ubuntu 11.10 no notebook de minha esposa
<ivanbajr> tomei o cuidado de fazer uma copia do favoritos dela no firefox
<ivanbajr> em um pen drive
<ivanbajr> só que o danado deu problema
<ivanbajr> logo agora
<ivanbajr> mas com a sua ajuda
<ivanbajr> estou copiando os arquivos
<DavyS> já perdi muitas fotos
<DavyS> agora estou usando o ubuntu one
<DavyS> e guardando tudo na nuvem
<ivanbajr> muito bom
<ivanbajr> ela tem dropbox ubuntu one
<ivanbajr> mas como era só os favoritos do firefox
<ivanbajr> coloquei no pen drive
<ivanbajr> e em casa temos um servidor de arquivos
<ivanbajr> com hds de um tera
<DavyS> pq ela não usa o sync do firefox?
<ivanbajr> vou ver isto
<ivanbajr> Deu certo
<ivanbajr> valeu muito
<ivanbajr> salvo
<DavyS> :)
<ivanbajr> estava ficando preocupado
<ivanbajr> Um bom dia
<ivanbajr> vou deitar agora
<alvaro> Alguem poderia me explicar como deixar a "Ajuda" do Ubuntu em português ?
<alvaro> Há como fazer isso?
<FernandoBasso> alvaro: O teu sistema está em outra lingua? Qual ajuda você se refere?
<FernandoBasso> Você diz quando se digita algo como "man ls", ou "ls --help"?
<alvaro> fernando, me refiro é a ajuda do ubuntu a mesma encontra-se em ingles
<FernandoBasso> alvaro: O sistema está em portugues?
<FernandoBasso> alvaro: Provavelmente os pacotes de linguagem não forma instalados durante a instalação do sistema.
<alvaro> está, porem me refiro a "ajuda" do mesmo está em ingles
<FernandoBasso> Você lembra se estava conectado, e se ninguém clickou na opção "pular" ou "skip"?
<alvaro> cliquei em pular 1 vez só
<FernandoBasso> Deve ter sido isso, pearae.
<FernandoBasso> aptitude search language |grep pt
<FernandoBasso> http://penguincommunity.blogspot.com/2009/04/pacotes-de-idioma-linux-mint-e-ubuntu.html
<FernandoBasso> Não estou no ubuntu, então não posso procurar aqui.
<FernandoBasso> Dá uma olhada nesses links que você vai provávelmente resolver o problema.
<alvaro> Eu instalei o pacote de idiomas, deu tudo certo, menos nesse item que te falei
<FernandoBasso> Eu não tenho certeza, mas acho que os arquivos de ajuda vem junto com o pacote de idioma. Não sei o que pode ser então..., a não ser o locale...
<alvaro> FernandoBasso, estou usando a versão 11.04 com Unity, para o versão "classica" tem a tradução em portugues, menos para Unity
<FernandoBasso> Teria que tentar remover os arquivos .gnome2* .config/dconf/ .gconf/ e provavelmente mais algun relacionado ao unity especificamente.
<ThiagoCupim> Bom Dia!
<ThiagoCupim> olá!
<alvaro> Fernando, no unity não encontrei esses arquivos, não
<alvaro> muito menos nos arquivos ocultos
<FernandoBasso> alvaro: Mas tentou remover os outros?
<alvaro> não encontrei nenhum
<FernandoBasso> Tem que fazer logout, ir para um TTY, e rm -R .config/dconf .gnome2* .gconf*
<alvaro> ???
 * Monarquista Boa tarde barna
<souza> boa tarde
<Monarquista> boa tarde.
<souza> estou tentando utilizar o comando netstat ao iniciar uma tranferenca de arquivos via msn gostaria de saber se tem alguma maneira de filtrar a saida do comando
<souza> para filtrar somente a s conexoes feitas pelo msn
<willians> Maninho  o  meu pc voltou a atualizar normal. certamente era so uma falha no repositorio
<willians> UdontKnow  obrigado pela ajuda
<ubuntu__> boa tarde galera
<Monarquista> Boa tarde.
<ubuntu__> sou novo aqui ... posso fazer uma perguntinha tecnica
<Monarquista> ubuntu__: você deve pergunatr tudo o que for relacionado ao sistema que da nome ao canal! ;)
<Monarquista> ubuntu__: só não garanto que seja respondido de imediato, ou até mesmo que seja respondido! :)
<ubuntu__> rsrsr blz
<ubuntu__> eu só queria saber se alguem ae ja criou um discador pppoe em bash script ... ou melhor  só pra desconectar e conetar
<Monarquista> um...
<Monarquista> bem, nisso eu não posso lhe ajudar...
<ubuntu__> mas valeu pela sua atenção
<Monarquista> marca ai um tempo, derrepente alguem apareça com algum informe! :)
<ubuntu__> tenho que voltar trabalhar
<ubuntu__> a noite apareço
<Monarquista> beleza.
<Monarquista> até, e ótimo termino de expediente pra ti! :D
 * Thiago_Magalhaes está away; Voltando Pro Trampooo!! - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Thiago_Magalhaes retornou do away; Voltando Pro Trampooo!! - duração[1m7s] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Thiago_Magalhaes está away; Trampoo
<BrunoFerrari> boa tarde, alguem aqui me endica algum tutorial bacana de selenium ide?
<Groselha> alguêm ai sabe aonde acho um livro bom sobre protocolo ip
<infocus> se eu instalar linux, um netbook atom fica mais rapido do q com windows 7??
<infocus> ou o problema é o atom mesmo?
<barna> eu to usando atom d525! o linux é pelo menos 3x mais rapido q o w7
<barna> infocus, vc ta tendo algum problema em usar linux num netbook???
<infocus> nem tentei usar linux
<barna> infocus, pode tentar sem medo! vai rodar q é uma beleza!
<infocus> mas comparado com core 2 duo, i3, esse atom do vaio é muito pior pra abrir sites, documentos. Dá lag pra rolar a tela num PDF...
<barna> infocus, sim claro, nem se compara! mas isso não dependo do Sistema Operacional e sim do processador/memoria ram etc....@
<barna> infocus, qual o modelo do seu netbook vaio?
<infocus> serie P
<barna> nossa q pequeno!!!
<infocus> esses modelos de netbook não tem futuro, daqui a pouco já tem tablet com quad core...
<barna> pode ter certeza!
<barna> ta dando pau na pagina da sony, mas ja ja consigo abrir!
<barna> infocus, num acho a serie p nos sites da vaio, vc tem algum link?
<infocus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_VAIO_P_series
<barna> infocus, é kra, um atom z5xx 1 core/2 Threads com DDR2 single channel, tanto com W7 ou linux ele vai dar lag!!!
<barna> 512 de cache!
<barna> galera to indo nessa! amanha to de volta!
<barna> T+
<infocus> o gpu faz diferença na navegação de sites e abertura de pdfs? Renderizar vetorial? Pq o gpu desse atom é da série PowerVR e não tem driver com aceleração pra windows 7, a aceleração fica toda desativada pq o driver não dá suporte.
<infocus> é intel GMA, q na verdade é um PowerVR rebatizado
<licensed> alguem sabe como eu faco pra adicionar uns arquivos na hora de gravar um .iso no dvd?
<Monarquista> licensed: relativo a montagem de sistema operacional?!
<licensed> Monarquista, nao. eu tenho um .iso aqui de um curso vou queimar ele numa midia.. so que sobra espaco na midia e eu queria colocar mais coisas
<Monarquista> um...
<Monarquista> pensei que fosse OS
<licensed> n n
<licensed> vou montar a imagem e gravar como cd de dados normal
<licensed> alguem sabe como acessar o site do banco do brasil pelo ubuntu recém instalado?
<infocus> alguem sabe qual o desempenho de GMA500 no linux?
<Monarquista> licensed: no forum tem isso, só não sei aonde...
<Monarquista> :p
<licensed> Monarquista, lembro q sofri pra fazer isso funcionar.. testei mil javas e nao ía
<licensed> foi o andre que resolveu =~~
<Monarquista> licensed: então tá ai a resposta!
<Monarquista> :D
<Monarquista> let's go for site andre
<Monarquista> ;)
<Monarquista> licensed: http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/banco-do-brasil-com-ubuntu-e-openjdk/
<Monarquista> licensed: http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/java-da-sun-e-banco-do-brasil/
<picolo> boa noite boa tarde
<picolo> como baixar aquivos magnet pelo vuze?
<Monarquista> picolo: boa noite.
<Monarquista> sumido em..
<picolo> Putz cara, fiquei um tempo
<picolo> Agora to de vonta a luta
<UdontKnow> ae
<Thales> opa
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-17
<omelete> alguem cita um bom leitor cbz
<AndroUser2> Oi
<AndroUser2> Boa Noite pessoal
<Guest4202> ola! to tentanto baixar um filme do megaupload no programa tucan para ubuntu, mas o download nao começa, dá erro, sendo que sem o tucan eu consigo baixar. Alguem sabe o que pode ser???
<barna_> Guest4202, qual o erro q da?
<Guest4202> do lado do download fica um ícone de um X vermelho e não sai do 0%
<Guest4202> antes eu conseguia baixar normalmente, mas depois comecou a dar erro
<Guest4202> nem megaupload, nem fileserve, etc... nenhum eu consigo
<UdontKnow> ae
<Thiago_Magalhaes> UdontKnow, e ae
<UdontKnow> Thiago_Magalhaes: beleza?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> tranquilo!
<Thiago_Magalhaes> que que mandas?
<UdontKnow> Thiago_Magalhaes: nao mando :)
<Thiago_Magalhaes> rsrs
<UdontKnow> Thiago_Magalhaes: hoje que ta menos frio eu nao to legal, vou direto pra casa depois do trampo e vou acabar dormindo sem fazer nada interessante
<UdontKnow> Thiago_Magalhaes: nem mando nada hoje heheh
<UdontKnow> to so esperando pra jantar aqui no centro, nao to a fim de sair comprar comida pra comer em casa
<Thiago_Magalhaes> rsrrs
<Aprendiz> oi, boa tarde
<Aprendiz> estou com um probleminha
<Aprendiz> passo a explicar:
<Aprendiz> estou no ubuntu 11.10 e removi a password de administrador de inicio de sessão
<Aprendiz> ag queria colocar de novo uma pass, mas me pede a pass antiga
<Aprendiz> e ela ja n existe
<Aprendiz> alguém pode ajudar??
<Thiago_Magalhaes> como vc fez para remover o passwd?
<Aprendiz> fui em definições de sistema e dp contas de utilizadores
<Aprendiz> para entrar sem pass
<Aprendiz> estou fazendo logon sem pass
<Aprendiz> mas ag queria colocar uma.
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cara..
<Aprendiz> fala
<Thiago_Magalhaes> quando vc foi em contas de utilizadores.. vc fez oq lah pra entrar sem colocar a senha?
<Aprendiz> foi so dizer que queria entrar sem pass
<Aprendiz> cliquei em destrancar..
<Thiago_Magalhaes> ah vei.. seu ubuntu eh o 11 neh? ....
<Thiago_Magalhaes> vai no terminal...
<Thiago_Magalhaes> e digita: sudo passwd nome_da_conta
<Aprendiz> 11.10
<Aprendiz> vou fazer
<Thiago_Magalhaes> vê se ele pede a senha atual?
<Aprendiz> está pedindo sim
<Aprendiz> mas eu digito a tal pass antiga
<Aprendiz> aí ele n aceita
<Thiago_Magalhaes> se vc digitar apenas passwd
<Thiago_Magalhaes> pede a senha antiga?
<Aprendiz> minuto
<Thiago_Magalhaes> vc tem a conta de root ativada?
<Aprendiz> sim tenho
<Thiago_Magalhaes> digita: su -
<Thiago_Magalhaes> pra entrar como root
<Aprendiz> ok
<Thiago_Magalhaes> e digita: passwd nome_da_conta
<Thiago_Magalhaes> ai vc pode dar a senha nova...
<Aprendiz> está
<Thiago_Magalhaes> pronto... agora vê se pra logar vai pedir senha
<Aprendiz> ainda n fiz
<Aprendiz> mas me fale uma cosa, se eu colocar outra senha ele muda a de root??
<Thiago_Magalhaes> naum..
<Thiago_Magalhaes> se vc tiver logado como root
<Thiago_Magalhaes> e digitar apenas passwd
<Thiago_Magalhaes> aí muda a de root
<Thiago_Magalhaes> mas se vc digitar passwd noce_da_conta
<Thiago_Magalhaes> ai define a senha da conta q vc especificou
<Aprendiz> muito obrigada Thiago
<Aprendiz> está funcionando
<Thiago_Magalhaes> =)
<Thiago_Magalhaes> Aprendiz, por nada cara!
<alvaro> Toda vez que inicio o Ubuntu, tenho que criar um atalho para o Compiz, gostaria de saber se tem solução para isso
<barna> alvaro, fale mais a respeito! q vc tem q fazer!
<alvaro> A tela simplesmente aparece vazia sem nada
<alvaro> sem menu, sem a barra "encima" do Ubuntu, sem nada mesmo
<barna> e ai o q vc tem q fazer pra funcionar?
<alvaro> Criar o tal atalho para o Compiz, toda vez da inicialização do Ubuntu
<barna> e o q vc coloca dentro desse atalho?
<alvaro> Muito estranho
<barna> alvaro, qual versão do ubuntu?
<alvaro> Aplicativo, Compiz e compiz; só isso
<alvaro> 11.04
<barna> o 11.04 ta com bug com o compiz mesmo!
<alvaro> Há solução?
<barna> não sei, na epoca q testei o 11.04 tive esse problema tambem! vi q tinha gente conseguindo fazer funfar na net!
<barna> vi algumas soluções! umas mais praticas outras menos!
<barna> alvaro, o q a gente pode fazer por agora e tentar criar um a colocar ele no rc.local q toda vez q ele iniciar o ubuntu ele vai rodar o atalho!
<alvaro> o curioso é que entrei, sistema, menu principal e o danado do Compiz está lá ativo :(
<alvaro> ?? Onde?
<barna> to ligado! passei por isso!
<barna> eu num lembro como q vc coloca no rc.local! mas vamos fazer o q eu sei!
<alvaro> me explique melhor, como faço isso
<barna> abre o gedit e digita compiz dentro dele e salva na pasta do usuario!
<barna> pode salvar com o nome compiz mesmo!
<alvaro> espere
<barna> ok
<alvaro> Salvo na pasta "Pessoal" ?
<barna> tipo na pasta raiz do seu usuario!
<alvaro> Sou muito leigo em relação ao linux :(
<barna> sem problemas, tamo aki pra ajudar!
<alvaro> Pronto, fiz isso e agora?
<barna> ai vc entra num terminal e digita chmod +X compiz
<alvaro> Feito
<barna> 1 seg
<barna> to no meio de uma reunião!
<alvaro> apareceu que é impossivel acessar compiz, arquivo ou diretorio não encontrado
<barna> q vc fez?
<alvaro> mas o arquivo está salvo lá
<barna> ops, acho q falei o comando errado!
<barna> ou não! cha eu checar!
<rogerio> boa noite acabei de instalar o lubuntu e o wireless não reconheceu, ele e card
<rogerio> o que devo fazer?
<alvaro> tá mais nervoso do que eu :)
<Monarquista> Boa noite #ubuntu-br
<barna> boa noite Monarquista !
<Monarquista> é isso! :D
<barna> heheheheheh
<barna> alvaro, no terminal, digita ./compiz
<alvaro> deu mesmo erro anterior
<barna> digita só compiz
<barna> sem ./
<alvaro> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<barna> imagino q seja pq o compiz ja esteja ativo!
<lallenlowe> compiz --replace
<barna> alvaro, da uma checada de vc escreveu certo compiz certo no arquivo de texto q vc criou!
<alvaro> Compiz , desse jeito
<barna> escreve com minuscula
<barna> compiz
<alvaro> certo
<barna> depois tenta de novo ./compiz
<rogerio> como instalar driver de card wireless sony ericsson no ubuntu?
<barna> rogerio, desculpe, esqueci de te ajudar!
<barna> rogerio, vc sabe usar o pastebin?
<rogerio> não sei!
<alvaro> deu o mesmo erro compiz (core) etc, etc
<barna> rogerio, assim, eu vou te pedir pra vc rodar um comando pra gente saber qual a sua placa de wireless! só q vai sair um monte de coisa escrita!
<barna> alvaro, otimo, deu certo!
<barna> alvaro, 1 seg q ja te falo o q fazer!
<barna> rogerio, ai vc vai entrar no site http://paste.ubuntu.com/ (pelo navegador) vai copiar tudo q aparecer e colar no site! vai colocar seu nome e clicar em paste!
<barna> rogerio, o comando é lspci (digitado em um terminal)
<barna> alvaro, no 11.04 tem o aplicativos de sessão?
<alvaro> o ambiente é Unity
<barna> alvaro, to ligado, mas num lembro se tem esse programa no 11.04! procura ele ai!
<barna> eu to usando outra versão!
<alvaro> posso te enviar um arquivo de erro que apareceu ao usar esse comando " compiz --replace"?
<rogerio> barna apareceu este codigo Paste from rogerioronin at Wed, 18 Jan 2012 00:03:24 +0000
<barna> precisa não! acho q vai funcionar a minha ideia!
<barna> rogerio, ok, o endereço do site mudou certo? ficou com um monte de numero no final?
<rogerio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807972/
<barna> isso!
<alvaro> vou reiniciar a maquima vamos ver se dá certo, obrigado, daqui a pouco eu volto
<barna> 1seg
<barna> rogerio, o sua placa é a Broadcom Corporation BCM43xG
<barna> agora vamos perguntar ao google se ele sabe como funcionar!
<barna> rogerio, depois de instalar o ubuntu, vc atualizou o seu ubuntu?
<rogerio> sim na verdade o lubuntu
<rogerio> e ja reiniciei
<alvaro> Barna, não deu certo não
<barna> alvaro, sim, a gente num terminou!
<barna> alvaro, preciso saber se tem o aplicativo de sessão no unity
<barna> rogerio, re-iniciar não! atualizar!
<barna> rogerio, abre um terminal e digita sudo apt-get update, depois sudo apt-get upgrade
<barna> rogerio, 99% das vezes isso faz a wireless funcionar!
<alvaro> Pasta Pessoal, Firefox, Writer, Calc, Impress Central de  Programas, Ubuntu One, Alternador de Janelas, Aplicativos e arquivos e pastas, só
<rogerio> atualizei mas ainda continua o dispositivo não esta pronto (faltando firmware)
<barna> alvaro, quando vc clica no simbolo do ubuntu do lado direito encima, aparece um menu pra vc iniciar um programa certo? em algum lugar tem um campo pra vc fazer uma pesquisa certo? procura pelo aplicativo de sessão!
<barna> alvaro, se tiver roda ele!
<barna> rogerio, ok, cha eu olhar no google!
<rogerio> e aquele esquema que da para instalar driver do windows, sera que funciona com card?
<barna> rogerio, qual versão do seu ubuntu?
<barna> rogerio, num sei kra, nunca usei isso!
<barna> rogerio, ja tentou em drivers de hardware pra ver se num tem driver proprietario????
<rogerio> não
<barna> tenta lá! vai q!
<barna> alvaro, achou?
<barna> vamo la galera, ja ja tenho q sair!
<alvaro> me perdoe tive que sair vou tentar ok
<barna> ok
<alvaro> nao tem aplicativo de sessão
<barna> ok, vou reiniciar num 11.04 q tenho aki e ja volto!
<alvaro> ok, aguardo
<rogerio> barna no synaptic tem uns drivers vou ver se resolve
<barna> droga de sistema bugado! to sem mouse!
<rogerio> ja volto
<alvaro> rsrs
<alvaro> calma
<barna> ja volto!
<barna> alvaro, no terminal digita gnome-session-properties
<alvaro> feito
<barna> abriu uma janela?
<alvaro> sim aplicativos de sessao
<barna> massa!
<barna> agora, adicionar
<alvaro> coloco o que?
<alvaro> na janela
<barna> no campo "comando"vc clica em navegar e vai até o arquivo q vc criou! em nome pode colocar compiz
<barna> adicionar>fechar
<barna> e re-inicia o comp!
<barna> vamo ver se vai funfar!
<alvaro> /home/alvaro/Compiz ?
<alvaro> isso?
<barna> acho q sim, foi esse arquivo q vc criou?
<alvaro> sim, vou reiniciar
<barna> ok! tb vou!
<alvaro> infelizmente não deu certo de novo
<barna> :(
<alvaro> tenho que criar o bendito atalho e clicar nele
<barna> alvaro, no aplicativo de sessão, remove o q vc fez, e cria um novo e coloca compiz (com minuscula) no linha de comando!
<alvaro> feito
<barna> bom galera, meu tempo esgotou, tenho q sair!
<barna> T+
<alvaro> :(
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-18
<Groselha> qual a ultima versão do ubuntu ?
<layermask> 11.10
<Groselha> e o que é o unity ?
<layermask> o Unity é uma interface para o usuário...que roda sobre o ambiente GNOME
<Groselha> com que programa
<Groselha> posso alterar
<Groselha> as cores das janelas
<Groselha> e etc
<Groselha> E COMO aciono o compiz para o configurar
<layermask> vc esta usando o 11.10?
<Groselha> estou baixando o compiz
<Groselha> sim
<Groselha> o ccsm
<Groselha> não abre aqui
<Groselha> ele vai para a barra e some
<Groselha> agora abriu
<xmarcello> Buenas noites amigos
<patrick_> buenas noites
<xmarcello> rs
<xmarcello> Pessoal... alguém sabe me informar como tirar os boots de inicializaçao?
<xmarcello> eu sem querer instalei o kubuntu duas vezes
<xmarcello> ai ficar um monte de boot na tela principal dos de iniciar
<W0rL0k> E ai? alguem online?
<W0rL0k> skhaz
<Skhaz> W0rL0k o/
<W0rL0k> skhaz usa backtrack?
<Skhaz> W0rL0k nope
<W0rL0k> skhaz thanks for help, by
<W0rL0k> skhaz thanks for help, bye
<W0rL0k> quit
<W0rL0k> -quit
<kasinsk> como pre-determinar desligamento do sistema?
<illuminarch> AMIGOS EM VIRTUDE DA SOPA, O PORTAL SEMPREUPDATE ADERIU A CAMPANHA, ESTARÁ FORA DO AR O DIA TODO NA DATA DE HOJE! WWW.SEMPREUPDATE.COM.BR
<alvaro> O bug do Ubuntu continua :(
<Bat> Ola?
<alvaro> Estou com um bug complicado, pra valer
<Bat> Alguem aqui ja conseguiu fazer uma versão unix do ffmpeg igual é no windows?
<Bat> pelo jeito aqui é lento demais
<Bat> segue a pergunta
<alvaro> Como dar um  jeito no bug do Compiz de uma vez por todas no Ubuntu 11.04?
<Bat> alguém na sala já conseguiu criar uma versão única do ffmpeg igual é no windows?
<Bat> e que roda em qualquer versão do linux?
<Bat> volto já
<UdontKnow> ae
<Bat> voltei
<Bat> alguém meditou na pergunta feita por mim poste riormente?
<alvaro> Alguem sabe como acabar com um bug que ocorre toda vez no inicio de sessão do Ubuntu 11,04?
<alvaro> Bye
<xGrind> barna_; eae \o
<barna_> xGrind, blz?
<xGrind> blz e vc?
<xGrind> calmae q to jogando mario kart xD
<barna_> ok, eu to no trampo, num posso ficar muito no comp!
<spiga> hauuha
<xGrind> x)
<Thiago_Magalhaes> ramon, está precisando de ajuda cara??? ví que vc falou lá no canal #ubuntu
<ramon> EM QUE?haha sou novato no ubuntu e no irc
<Thiago_Magalhaes> eu vi que vc perguntou se havia algum brasileiro lha no canal #ubuntu
<Thiago_Magalhaes> está precisando de alguma ajuda?
<ramon> ata
<ramon> cara tava, queria sabe como conecta aos canais ai veio em mente o comanto join
<Thiago_Magalhaes> ou /join ou /j
<Thiago_Magalhaes> vc está usando o XChat?
<ramon> apa valeu
<ramon> Smuxi
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cara.. me diz uma coisa..
<Thiago_Magalhaes> o seu Smuxi está co ma codificação correta?? aparecendo os acentos e tudo mais?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> no meu eu configurei UTF-8 mas não ficou legal... =/
<ramon> não os acentos não aparecem
<ramon> quer dizer os seus acentos!
<Thiago_Magalhaes> os que vc digita aparecem neh?
<ramon> é
<ramon> consegui ver ai?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> gostaria de utilizar o Smuxi ... mas não consegui configurar a codificação...
<Thiago_Magalhaes> consigo sim.. mas estou usando o XChat
<ramon> ata
<ramon> usa o ubuntu a muito tempo?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> sim
<Thiago_Magalhaes> quer dizer..
<Thiago_Magalhaes> depende
<Thiago_Magalhaes> srs
<Thiago_Magalhaes> uso a uns 7 anos ...
<Thiago_Magalhaes> 6 anos..
<Thiago_Magalhaes> por aí
<ramon> porra!
<ramon> muito tempo
<ramon> agora que eu comencei
<Thiago_Magalhaes> uso desde o ubuntu 6
<ramon> ja comecei usando a 11.10
<Thiago_Magalhaes> está gostando?
<ramon> é pratico
<Thiago_Magalhaes> ainda não usei o 11.x .... parei no 10.04
<ramon> tipo acho que não consigo usar o ubuntu sem um VM
<ramon> com Windows instalado
<Thiago_Magalhaes> calma cara... assim vc não ai aprender a usar o ubuntu...
<Thiago_Magalhaes> na primeira dificuldade que vc encontrar... por mais simples que seja.. vao correr pra vm
<Thiago_Magalhaes> vai*
<ramon> pretendo estudar linux
<ramon> agora
<Thiago_Magalhaes> começa excluíndo a sua VM Win =P
<ramon> ihhhhhh
<ramon> kkk
<Thiago_Magalhaes> aki no trampo eu utilizo uma VM WinXP ... mas pq utilizamos servidores de virtualização XenServer.. que eh Linux... mas não desenvolveram uma interface de administração para Linux.. apenas para Windows...
<ramon> tem algum programa bom pra fazer video aula ?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> nunca procurei cara... mas se vc procurar vc acha
<ramon> flw
<Thiago_Magalhaes> ola ai
<Thiago_Magalhaes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB4NRUKKGv8
<Thiago_Magalhaes> olha*
<Thiago_Magalhaes> e pelo video q o cara fez.. a gravação ficou perfeita! =)
<Thiago_Magalhaes> vou lah cara..
<Thiago_Magalhaes> horario de almoço
<Thiago_Magalhaes> abraço!
<ramon> xau
<artusrocha> pessoal o ubuntu não vai aderir ao #StopSOPA?
<artusrocha> os grandes projetos de software livre estão parados
<artusrocha> nem a mozilla esta fazendo nada, nem uma notinha
<Cbterra> Boa tarde
<Cbterra> Alguém pode dar um help?
<DavyS> Cbterra: boa tarde
<Cbterra> Comprei um notebook HP (lixo, não sabia) esquentava demais
<Cbterra> instalei o ubuntu estou usando agora
<Cbterra> a HP não quer dar suporte, está certo isso?
<Cbterra> pq tirei o Windows e coloquei o Ubuntu
<licensed> Cbterra, com a cce o que acontece se voce trocar o sistema operacional, voce perde a garantia de software, mas nao de hardware
<licensed> Cbterra, com a hp eu ja nao sei.. mas hp é famoso por fritar
<Cbterra> geralmente é isso mas a HP não quer dar suporte ao hardware
<Cbterra> <licensed> já pensou vc comprar um carro 0 e qdo trocar o pneu eles falarem que vc naum tem garantia....
<Cbterra> <licensed> mesma coisa a HP ta fazendo
<Cbterra> vai a dica ai qdo for comprar notebook corram da HP
<Cbterra> ah e tem mais toda vez que liguei no suporte foram no minimo 1 HORA no atendimento...
<licensed> Cbterra, mas qual o defeito do note? eh que ta esquentando mto?
<licensed> Cbterra, porque voce nao instala o mesmo sistema q veio nele? so pra conseguir garantia
<licensed> Cbterra, suporte tecnico eh normal demorar 1 hora.. ja fazem mais de 30min que to tentando falar com o suporte da samsung aqui e nada de resolver.. ficam transferindo dizendo q ta no setor errado
<alvaro> como faço para restaurar o Ubuntu, estou tendo problemas na inicialização do mesmo
<barna_> alvaro, nada ainda??
<alvaro> não continua na mesma, já reisntalei o Compiz e nada de nada
<barna_> kra vc pesquisou no google alguma coisa?
<alvaro> já, porem tentei fazer como ensinaram mas não resolveu não.
<alvaro> Vou explicar em detalhes o fato
<alvaro> barda conseguiu ler?
<alvaro> perdão barna
<barna_> to tentando!
<barna_> to no trabalho!
<barna_> mas vai falando, sempre q der eu venho aki e leio!
<alvaro> Quando inicio o Ubuntu aparece somente a tela do fundo (o papel de parede some tambem), o ponteiro do mouse fica na forma de "X"
<barna_> alvaro, kra, na boa! 11.04 foi a PIOR versão do ubuntu de todos os tempos!
<barna_> se eu foce vc eu colocaria um 10.04 ou se vc fizer questão do unity o 11.10!
<barna_> no 11.10 antes de instalar o compiz vc tem dar uma lida no google como q faz pra num dar esse tipo de pau!
<alvaro> barna, voce não entendeu eu não instalei, já veio no sistema operacional
<barna_> alvaro, quando vc comprou o comp ele ja veio com o ubuntu 10.04?
<alvaro> não, veio com o Insigne 5.0
<alvaro> quase infartei nesse sistema operacional
<annakamilla> olá
<DavyS> oi
<Monarquista> annakamilla: Boa noite.
<L88os1> boa tarde
<annakamilla> boa noite
<Ramon> Boa tarde
<L88os1> ops, boa noite
<L88os1> alguém ai conhece o desura?
<annakamilla> alguem sabe como eu envio meu layout para o blogger??
<Ramon> o pessoal ai ja ta contra o SOPA?
<Ramon> vc entra no blogger
<Ramon> e em envia HTML vc envia o layout
<Ramon> ou fazer upload de codigo
<annakamilla> falo no novo painel
<Ramon> ata
<Ramon> deixa eu ver lá
<Ramon> lalal
<L88os1> Alguém ai conhece como funciona o Desura?
<uendel> opa alguém ai ?
<annakamilla> oi
<uendel> td blz, alguém sabe me dizer, como fazer para retirar o kde do ubuntu ?
<barna_> uendel, vc ta usando outro X?
<uendel> sim usando o gnome, e tenho o unity instalado tbm
<barna_> nossa! 1 seg
<uendel> blz
<DavyS> use sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<barna_> isso, num lembrava desse nome!
<uendel> haha ... vlw DavyS e barna_ brigaduuu  deu certinho aqui
<Celsinho> que que e esse ubuntu cloud juntstart, nao entendi
<Celsinho> rs
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém saberia me dizer no qbittorrent o que quer dizer a opção que aparece para uploads descrita como "modo super compartilhador"?
<EduardeCalibal> Quem souber poderia mandar por pvt que vou ter que sair agora e vou acabar esquecendo de perguntar sobre isso...  Fui.  AFK
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-19
<zanin> Pessoal, no synaptic tem uma opção de escolha do pais de origem do repositorio. alguem sabe se tem algo semelhante para ser feito em modo texto?
<zanin> Sei que da para fazer manualmente, mas a dúvida é se existe uma tool para isso no terminal.
<Newunity> Boa noite
<Newunity> esqueci minha senha para autennticaçao, tem como eu recuperar ?
<Flipe85> ola!
<Flipe85> tudo bem?
<Flipe85> to instalando linux, agora no pc e to tendo uns problemas, não consigo conectar msn ou facebook, a página do facebook ou do hotmail nem carregam...
<Flipe85> alguem tem alguma dica?
<DavyS> Flipe85: outras paginas carregam?
<Flipe85> sim!
<Flipe85> outras paginas carregam!
<Flipe85> a do yahoo email por exemplo...
<DavyS> aparece algum erro quando você tenta abrir a página?
<Flipe85> tentei instalar um pacote msn-pecan
<Flipe85> ja te digo...
<xGrind> Flipe85; msn pecan é pra pidgin
<xGrind> oq ta acontecendo ae com o facebook?
<Flipe85> a do face fica buscando e nao abre, ja a do hotmail, vai até colocar os dados para acesso...
<Flipe85> ai ele não abre nda alem..
<Flipe85> eu instalei o pacote pra ver se conseguia acessar o msn pelo pidgin.
<filipe> to com problemas para configurar e-mail e chat no linux!
<filipe> pode ajudar?
<MarconM> filipe,
<MarconM> diga
<MarconM> em que posso tentar ajuda-lo
<MarconM> filipe, para MSN eu gosto de usar o emesene
<MarconM> chat eu uso o weechat ou xchat
<MarconM> ambos sao gratis
<filipe> da hora!
<filipe> vou tentar encontrar os programas sugeridos...
<filipe> o emesene não conseguiu conectar...
<MarconM> filipe, voce esta usando qual Distro
<MarconM> e qual versao
<MarconM> apt-get install -y emesene xchat
<filipe> ela ta dizendo que to logged in em outro lugar... mas nao to
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> complicado
<MarconM> pega a conta de um amigo
<MarconM> e testa
<MarconM> ou cria um msn de teste e tentar conectar
<filipe> vou criar uma conta de teste...
<corvolino> usa a versão git
<corvolino> no arch tava com essa zica
<filipe> ja passou por esse problema? que versão é essa?
<licensed> alguem tem ideia do que pode ser feito com um cartao sd que nao aparece no gparted? o cartao tava bonzinho =/
<corvolino> eu não, uso o pidgin
<corvolino> :P
<leoboaz> BomDia pra todos! Alguém por aqui já teve problemas com a configuração de hardware de som no ubuntu 10.10?
<liberie> estranho voce querer suporte de uma distro do 2010
<liberie> quando ja estamos em 2012
<leoboaz> ops 11.10
<leoboaz> falta de atenção na hora de digitar
<liberie> cara o ac97 e foda dependendo da placa de som
<liberie> voce precisa especificar opcoes no modulo
<liberie> entao sem saber qual e a placa de som fica dificil pesquisar uma solucao
<liberie> da um lspci ve qual sua placa e ve se precisa de opcoes extras no modulo
<liberie> simples
<leoboaz> o estranho é que quando eu estou online via skype com alguém pela webcam com o microfone ligado e abro um video no youtube a outra pessoa ouve no pc dela
<liberie> nao precisa generalizar se alguem ja teve problemas com x ou y
<liberie> pois no seu caso e com seu hardware
<liberie> e outros podem ate ter tido problemas mas talvez nao com o mesmo hw
<liberie> entao a solucao deles talvez nao sirva para voce
<leoboaz> quando abro configurações de som e vou na aba de hardware não aparece opção por isso pensei que fosse problema de reconhecimento de hardware
<liberie> sim o problema e que as placas de som nao seguem a risca o ac95
<liberie> dai o modulo precisa de opcoes para sua placa se ela for uma dessas
<liberie> ops
<liberie> ac97
<liberie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<liberie> ja e um bom começo
<leoboaz> muito obrigadão mesmo liberie
<liberie> use o chrome que ele tem tradutor automatico de paginas
<liberie> se nao estiver afiado no ingles
<leoboaz> estou dando uma olhada
<liberie> lembrando que toda documentacao em portugues infelismente por falta de tradutores
<leoboaz> estou afiando tendo em vistas estes probleminhas
<liberie> e sempre atrasada
<leoboaz> deixa o meu inglês melhorar...
<liberie> e tipo livro na area de TI em portugues
<liberie> nem perca tempo comprando a nao ser livro de base
<leoboaz> eu percebi isso já, quando sai a tradução, já tem uma novidade
<leoboaz> no mercado
<liberie> por exemplo The Art of Computer Programming
<liberie> esse nem sei se tem em portugues mas e um livro que todos deveriam ter
<liberie> mas muitos outros so vale a pena em epub mesmo (eletronico)
<liberie> para nao acumular papel que em 6 meses ja esta defasado
<leoboaz> vc tb trabalha com TI?
<leoboaz> estou fazendo Gestão de TI na facul
<liberie> trabalho a 8 anos no Google.com
<liberie> mas esse ano estou de saida para o BR (por opcao propria)
<leoboaz> estou no início da jornada então
<liberie> criar 2 filhos fora do BR sem familia
<liberie> esta cada dia mais complicado
<leoboaz> bom poder tomar decisões assim
<liberie> bem se quiser um bom livro leia o que citei acima
<leoboaz> o meu nasceu eu tb sai de um trabalho massante que me tomava muito tempo e não rendia o suficiente tant em $$ como em satisfação mesmo
<liberie> e a biblia
<leoboaz> valeu mesmo.
<liberie> tipo aqui fora ganho bem , mas todo ano ao menos tenho de ir 2 vezes a o br
<liberie> para eles se socializarem com a familia
<liberie> entao acabo gastando bem tambem
<liberie> e no final das contas acabei decidindo com minha esposa que nao vale mais a pena
<liberie> meu trabalho e mais direcionado coordenando o projeto code.google.com/p/ganeti
<liberie> internamente , entre outros projetos
<leoboaz> não teria com fazer esse tipo de trabalho nos escritórios aqui pelo BR?
<leoboaz> tenho a ideia [talvez errada] de que trabalha com TI nos dá mobilidade
<leoboaz> tendo em vista que as redes de internet estão se expandindo com certa qualidade
<leoboaz> talvez tu pudesses fazer o trabalho que faz ai por aqui no BR
<liberie> bem ate foi oferecido isso pois estou aqui desde antes de virar publica
<liberie> mas como sou de Caruaru - PE
<liberie> fica bastante longe dos escritorios de SP ou BH
<leoboaz> nossa, tu és do nordeste
<liberie> entao seria como trocar 6 por meia duzia
<leoboaz> entendi
<Ramon> Bom dia!
<t0th> oi pessoal
<t0th> vcs me leem?
<t0th> ehehe
<kesthe> obrigado
<t0th_-> tenho ums ervidor com webserver nginx, como posso saber qual url esta consumindo a memoria?
<t0th_-> com top htop ps soh mostra o processo php.cgi
<Ramon> alguem ai me ajuda na instalação do wine :S
<xGrind> Ramon; qual duvida?
<cyrobsb> Boa tarde
<xGrind> boa
<cyrobsb> galera estou querendo montar um sevidor ftp no meu linux alguem poderia me passar umas dicas
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cyrobsb, vc quer usar o Ubuntu como servidor FTP?
<cyrobsb> isso
<cyrobsb> o ubuntu como servidor FTP
<cyrobsb> galera estou querendo montar um sevidor ftp no meu linux alguem poderia me passar umas dicas
<cyrobsb> ubuntu como servidor FTP
<DavyS> cyrobsb: http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/ftp-no-ubuntu-em-de-passos/
<cyrobsb> vou dar uma olhada valeu
<SuBmUnDo> cyrobsb: http://blog.cesar.augustus.nom.br/instalando-o-servidor-proftpd-no-linux.html
<cyrobsb> chama a maquina ai ve se esta funcionando FTP//:186.125.65.80
<cyrobsb> por favor
<cyrobsb> ???
<cyrobsb> alguem testou
<cyrobsb> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<DavyS> cyrobsb: vou ver aqui
<licensed> alguem tem ideia de como recuperar um sd que nao aparece nem no gparted
<Thiago_Magalhaes> licensed, cara.. uma vez eu recuperei uns aquivos... usando uma ferramenta chamada testdisk
<Thiago_Magalhaes> licensed, com ela vc pode recuperar tabelas de partiçãos antigas
<licensed> to testando agora. valeu ae kra
<Thiago_Magalhaes> flw
<cyrobsb> correção
<cyrobsb> FTP//:186.215.65.80
<licensed> Thiago_Magalhaes, nem aparece o disco no testdisk =((
<licensed> acho que ja era mesmo.. pior q o sd tava novinho.. utilizando no meu celular do nada dá isso
<Thiago_Magalhaes> liberie, entao ele quimou man.. muuuuito provavelmente
<Thiago_Magalhaes> ele tb nao aparece no fdisk -l neh ?
<licensed> Thiago_Magalhaes, tambem nao.. é vou jogar no lixo e parar de esquentar a cabeca
<Thiago_Magalhaes> =/
<rogerio> boa tarde pessoal alguém pode me ajudar na instalação do driver wireless broadcom BCM43xg 802.11b/g
<rogerio> ?
<Soluz> Pessoal, bom dia! Tô com um problema de impressora aqui em casa. Já perquisei em tudo que foi canto, mas nada resolve.
<Soluz> Alguém pode me dar uma força?
<DavyS> Soluz: qual o problema?
<Soluz> DavyS: eu tenho a impressora instalada lá no PC de minha mãe. O PC dela roda wondows XP SP3 eo meu roda Ubuntu 10.04. A impressora é uma jato de tinta, HP 3650. Quando envio a impressão a impressora starta, mas não puxa papel e não imprime.
<Soluz> DavyS: Já tentei um monte de coisa. Penso que deve ser algo de driver, mas até já baixei o driver no site da HP e instalei. Continua dando a mesma zica.
<DavyS> Soluz: tente esse artigo http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configuracao-da-impressora-HP-Deskjet-3650
<Soluz> DavyS: Já tentei esse aí e não deu certo. Vou tentar novamente.
<rogerio> placa não funciona alguém sabe com instalar o drive nela "Broadcom Corporation BCM43xG 802.11b/g"
<Soluz> Rogerio: recentemente ajudei um amigo a instalar uma Broadcom, mas tivemos de baixar o driver lá no site do fabricante. Dá uma olhada lá e se achar o seu driver, tentamos instalar aí.
<DavyS> rogerio: veja esse tópico também http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750392
<thiago_> Boa tarde
<rogerio> Soluz eu não sei instalar o drive direto do site do fabricante!
<thiago_> estou com xubuntu 10.04
<thiago_> queria atualizar o kernel para 3.0
<thiago_> é possivel?
<thiago_> tentei mas parece que nao deu certo, porque descompactei arquivo do Site kernel.org, mas o sistema continua como kernel 2.6
<thiago_> alguem manja essa mudança?
<Soluz> Rogerio: tente em Sistema >Adminstração > Driver de Hardware habilitar a opção para Broadcom STA.
<DavyS> thiago_: http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/how-to-install-linux-kernel-3-0-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-and-10-04/
<rogerio> Soluz não aparece a opção habilitar no drivers adicionais estou usando o ubuntu 11.10 não tem como instalr o drive do windows?
<thiago_> valeu DavyS
<Soluz> Rogerio, vá em http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/downloaddrivers.php e veja se acha seu driver para tentarmos instalar.
<Soluz> clear
<rogerio> Soluz estou tentando um esquema aqui e vou ter de reiniciar ja volto se não der certo eu tento, um minuto!
<rogerio> Soluz eu consegui neste link "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx"  valeu pela ajuda
<Soluz> Rogerio, tTranquilo
<Soluz> Rogerio, tranquilo, estamos aqui pra isso, para nos ajudarmos.
<Soluz> DavyS: consegui não, mas valeu pela atenção. Vou ter de sair aqui, depois tento mais.
<cyrobsb> algem saca de servidor ftp
<cyrobsb> preciso de ajuda
<cyrobsb> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<cyrobsb> esta com esse erro
<cyrobsb> cyro@System:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd stop
<cyrobsb>  * Stopping ftp server proftpd                                                      [ OK ]
<cyrobsb> cyro@System:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<cyrobsb>  * Stopping ftp server proftpd                                                      [ OK ]
<cyrobsb>  * Starting ftp server proftpd                                                              - Fatal: unknown configuration directive 'DisplayFirstChdir' on line 23 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<cyrobsb> alguem ?
<thiago_> Boa tarde. Instalei o ubuntu num notebook Rv411. Já efetuei a atualização. Possuo dois problemas: atalho fn+f5 para desligar o lcd não funciona e quando tento enviar algum arquivo do notebook para um celular via bluetooth me é remetido o erro "conection refused". Agradeço-lhes a ajuda.
<thiago_> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<cyrobsb> cyro@System:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<cyrobsb>  * Starting ftp server proftpd                                                   - Fatal: unknown configuration directive 'DisplayFirstChdir' on line 21 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<cyrobsb>                                                                          [fail]
<cyrobsb> alguem pode me ajudar com esse erro?
<SuBmUnDo> cyrobsb: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/etc/proftpd.conf-gustavo_marcon tenta isso
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cyrobsb, entra no arquivo /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf e vê o parâmetro "DisplayFirstChdi" .. deve estar configurado errado..
<cyrobsb> cara eu segui esse tuto http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/ftp-no-ubuntu-em-de-passos/
<Giverny> https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/752a690f-8e93-4948-b7a3-c060117e8665/entry/progresso_migracao_exercito_brasileiro_linux?lang=pt_br
<cyrobsb> mais na hora de start da pau
<cyrobsb> restart
<cyrobsb> stop
<cyrobsb> ai eu apago toda proftpd.conf e funciona
<cyrobsb> maior locura
<SuBmUnDo> da uma olhada no log
<cyrobsb> caraca que dor de cabeça esta esse  ftp
<cyrobsb> ja testei tudo e nada
<cyrobsb> cyro@System:~$ sudo proftpd -td5
<cyrobsb> Checking syntax of configuration file
<cyrobsb>  - using TCP receive buffer size of 87380 bytes
<cyrobsb>  - using TCP send buffer size of 16384 bytes
<cyrobsb>  - Fatal: unknown configuration directive 'DisplayFirstChdir' on line 23 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<Celso> linha 23
<cyrobsb> ja arrume essa linha
<cyrobsb> ja apaguei ela
<cyrobsb> ja fiz tudo e nada
<cyrobsb> que zinca
<Giverny> apagar?
<Giverny> tu é louco?
<Giverny> ehuahau
<Giverny> só comenta fio
<Giverny> nada de apagar arquivo de configuração
<Celso> ###
<cyrobsb> eu sei
<cyrobsb> kkkk
<cyrobsb> mais e o estrese
<cyrobsb> kkkkkkkkk
<cyrobsb> agora quanto eu apago todo o proftpd .conf a porra toda funciona
<cyrobsb> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<cyrobsb> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<cyrobsb> vai entender
<Giverny> gezuz
<Giverny> eheauhe
<Thiago_Magalhaes> hauhauuaha
<Giverny> www.vivaolinux.com.br
<Giverny> lá tem vários proftpd.conf
<Giverny> de exemplo
<cyrobsb> ja fui no viva
<cyrobsb> e nada
<Thiago_Magalhaes> Pretto, Laudecy???? =)
<cyrobsb> ficou do mesmo jeito
<cyrobsb> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<cyrobsb> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<cyrobsb> frp://186.215.65.80
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cyrobsb, quando vc da um /etc/init.d/proftpd start diz oq?
<cyrobsb> ftp://186.215.65.80
<cyrobsb> fail
<cyrobsb> fail
<Thiago_Magalhaes> que fail?
<cyrobsb> ai quanto apaga o proftpd.conf
<Thiago_Magalhaes> qual a msg de erro q da?
<cyrobsb> da ok
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cara... antes de vc "apagar" o proftpd.conf.. vc fez um backup dele neh?
<cyrobsb> cyro@System:~$ /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<cyrobsb>  * Starting ftp server proftpd                                                   - unable to bind to Unix domain socket at '/var/run/test.sock': Permission denied
<cyrobsb>  - Fatal: unknown configuration directive 'DisplayFirstChdir' on line 23 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<cyrobsb>                                                                          [fail]
<cyrobsb> essa
<Giverny> Thiago_Magalhaes kkkkkkkkk
<Thiago_Magalhaes> entao
<Thiago_Magalhaes> vê ai nessa linha 23
<Giverny> figuras
<Thiago_Magalhaes> o parametro DisplayFirstChdir oq tem nele??
<Thiago_Magalhaes> Giverny,  kkkkkk =P
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cyrobsb, como está configurado esse parâmetro?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cola aki pra mim..... vou fumar um cgaffo e volto jah
<cyrobsb> DisplayFirstChdir               .message
<cyrobsb> # To really apply changes reload proftpd after modifications.
<cyrobsb> AllowOverwrite on
<cyrobsb> AuthAliasOnly on
<cyrobsb> # Choose here the user alias you want !!!!
<cyrobsb> UserAlias sauron userftp
<cyrobsb> #Mude o nome do servidor ChezFrodon para um da sua escolha
<cyrobsb> ServerName			"JNCTECNOLOGIA"
<cyrobsb> ServerType 			standalone
<cyrobsb> DeferWelcome			on
<cyrobsb> MultilineRFC2228 on
<cyrobsb> DefaultServer			on
<cyrobsb> ShowSymlinks			off
<cyrobsb> TimeoutNoTransfer 600
<cyrobsb> TimeoutStalled 100
<cyrobsb> TimeoutIdle 2200
<cyrobsb> DisplayFirstChdir               .message
<cyrobsb> ListOptions                	"-l"
<cyrobsb> RequireValidShell 		off
<cyrobsb> TimeoutLogin 20
<cyrobsb> RootLogin 			off
<cyrobsb> # It's better for debug to create log files
<cyrobsb> ExtendedLog 			/var/log/ftp.log
<cyrobsb> TransferLog 			/var/log/xferlog
<cyrobsb> SystemLog			/var/log/syslog.log
<cyrobsb> #DenyFilter			*.*/
<cyrobsb> # I don’t choose to use /etc/ftpusers file (set inside the users you want to ban, not useful for me)
<cyrobsb> UseFtpUsers off
<cyrobsb> # Allow to restart a download
<cyrobsb> AllowStoreRestart		on
<cyrobsb> # Port 21 is the standard FTP port, so don’t use it for security reasons (choose here the port you want)
<cyrobsb> Port				21
<cyrobsb> # To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes
<cyrobsb> # to 30.  If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections
<cyrobsb> # at once, simply increase this value.  Note that this ONLY works
<cyrobsb> # in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server
<cyrobsb> # that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service
<cyrobsb> # (such as xinetd)
<cyrobsb> MaxInstances 8
<cyrobsb> # Set the user and group that the server normally runs at.
<cyrobsb> User                  nobody
<cyrobsb> Group                 nogroup
<cyrobsb> # Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new files and dirs
<cyrobsb> # (second parm) from being group and world writable.
<cyrobsb> Umask				022	022
<cyrobsb> PersistentPasswd		off
<cyrobsb> MaxClients 8
<cyrobsb> MaxClientsPerHost 8
<cyrobsb> MaxClientsPerUser 8
<cyrobsb> MaxHostsPerUser 8
<cyrobsb> # Display a message after a successful login
<cyrobsb> AccessGrantMsg “welcome !!!”
<Giverny> caralho podia usar um paste
<cyrobsb> # This message is displayed for each access good or not
<cyrobsb> ServerIdent                  on       “you’re at home”
<Giverny> http://pastebin.com
<cyrobsb> # Set /home/FTP-shared directory as home directory
<cyrobsb> DefaultRoot /home/FTP-shared
<cyrobsb> # Lock all the users in home directory, ***** really impo
<Thiago_Magalhaes> voltei
<Thiago_Magalhaes> veio
<Thiago_Magalhaes> se liga
<Thiago_Magalhaes> tem duas linhas DisplayFirstChdir
<Thiago_Magalhaes> precisa das duas??
<Thiago_Magalhaes> acho q se vc comentar uma talvez funciona
<Thiago_Magalhaes> comenta a segunda linha ae e da um restart
<cyrobsb> ok
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cyrobsb, e ae? funfou?
<cyrobsb> cyro@System:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<cyrobsb>  * Stopping ftp server proftpd                                           [ OK ]
<cyrobsb>  * Starting ftp server proftpd                                           [ OK ]
<cyrobsb> acabei agora
<Thiago_Magalhaes> manda o ip ae pra eu testar
<cyrobsb> ftp://186.215.65.80
<Thiago_Magalhaes> jah criou um usuário pra acesso ftp?
<cyrobsb> sim
<Thiago_Magalhaes> diz ai?
<cyrobsb> userftp
<cyrobsb> de teste
<Thiago_Magalhaes> senha?
<cyrobsb> esta sem senha
<cyrobsb> esta livre
<Thiago_Magalhaes> usuario e senha eh a mesma 'userftp'
<Thiago_Magalhaes> ?
<cyrobsb> isso
<Thiago_Magalhaes> tah funcionando naum
<Thiago_Magalhaes> verifica se a porta 21 esta aberta
<Thiago_Magalhaes> com o comando netstat -nat
<cyrobsb> vou ver aqui
<Thiago_Magalhaes> me diz uma coisa..
<Giverny> cyrobsb facebook tá tenso de entrar ae?
<Giverny> :T
<Thiago_Magalhaes> esse IP eh realmente o IP q a sua máquina pegou?
<cyrobsb> isso
<Thiago_Magalhaes> vc está em casa?? conectado através de um modem??
<cyrobsb> ip fixo gvt
<Thiago_Magalhaes> ok
<Thiago_Magalhaes> a porta está aberta?
<cyrobsb> na minha loja
<cyrobsb> esta aberto e direcinado
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cara.. eu nao consigo nem pingar esse ip
<cyrobsb> como assim Giverny facebook
<cyrobsb> tem uns sites nele tb
<Thiago_Magalhaes> mas to vendo aki q a porta esta aberta mesmo
<cyrobsb> 186.215.65.80
<cyrobsb> tenta ai
<Thiago_Magalhaes> JuniorMonaVie ???
<cyrobsb> isso
<Thiago_Magalhaes> apache tah funfando
<cyrobsb> são as pasta do sites
<cyrobsb> esta sim
<Thiago_Magalhaes> mas o ftp ainda naum
<cyrobsb> esse e problema
<cyrobsb> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Thiago_Magalhaes> vê no seu proftpd.conf a porta que está especificando lá
<Thiago_Magalhaes> se for o caso.. muda a porta lah..
<Thiago_Magalhaes> bota.. 21211
<Thiago_Magalhaes> e da um restart
<cyrobsb> ok
<Thiago_Magalhaes> quando reiniciar me avisa
<cyrobsb> ok
<Thiago_Magalhaes> reiniciou?
<cyrobsb> espera estou abrindo a porta do modem
<cyrobsb> tenta ai
<cyrobsb> cyro
<cyrobsb> senha  cyro
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cara
<Thiago_Magalhaes> mas se o seu pc pegou o IP real.. não precisa abrir porta no modem..
<Thiago_Magalhaes> pelomenos na minha casa nao precisei
<Thiago_Magalhaes> vou tentar agora
<Thiago_Magalhaes> porta 21211?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> nao foi com essa porta
<cyrobsb> foi
<cyrobsb> so que esta com erro denovo
<Thiago_Magalhaes> entao cara..
<Thiago_Magalhaes> se sua máquina pegou o IP real... acho q nao precisa configurar redirecionamento no modem
<Thiago_Magalhaes> pelomenos eu nao precisei na minha casa..
<cyrobsb> da uma olhada nesse tuto http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/ftp-no-ubuntu-em-de-passos/
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cara...
<Thiago_Magalhaes> eu não precisei fazer esse Passo 2 aí naum
<Thiago_Magalhaes> nunca precisei fazer esse passo 2
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cara..
<cyrobsb> então vou colocar como era
<Thiago_Magalhaes> tenho q ir agora
<cyrobsb> valeu a ajuda
<Thiago_Magalhaes> mais tarde eu entro aki
<cyrobsb> e a paciencia
<Thiago_Magalhaes> quando chegar em casa
<Thiago_Magalhaes> to saindo do trampo agora
<cyrobsb> ok
<Thiago_Magalhaes> firmeza veio
<Thiago_Magalhaes> tamo aki pra isso
<Thiago_Magalhaes> quando eu cehgar em casa a gente continua
<Thiago_Magalhaes> se vc ainda tiver aí claro! =P
<cyrobsb> ok
<cyrobsb> a minha loja e na minha casa
<Thiago_Magalhaes> blz
<Thiago_Magalhaes> fica aí entaum
<cyrobsb> então vou esta sim
<Thiago_Magalhaes> acho q lah pra umas 19h eu entro
<cyrobsb> ok
<sebuba> boa tarde, off = alguém está tendo problema com a tefefonica ai agora?
<renatodias> eai pessoal beleza, uso o 10.11 ontem sem querer, em configurações eu troquei o perfiu, acho que tinha dois 1unit e outro basico, ai sumuiu tudo a barrinha do lado esquerdo.
<renatodias> ja dei uma olhada e não acho o mais o icone ou equivalente das configurações
<renatodias> tem alguem on ai !?!?!?
<L88os1> boa tarde
<L88os1> boa noite
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cyrobsb, e ae cara!!
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cyrobsb, conseguiu algum progresso?
<renatodias> Pessoal ontem em configurações do Unity, eu troquei o perfil do meu desktop de Unity para outro bem básico.
<renatodias> como faço para retornar para o perfil unity ?
<cyrobsb> nada
<cyrobsb> ainda
<cyrobsb> agora não reconhece a senha
<cyrobsb> Thiago_Magalhaes e so a senha que não reconhece agora
<zanin> Olá pessoal! Alguem conhece alguma tool para editar o arquivo source.list? Não pelo "vi", mas alguma ferramenta onde podemos escolher outros servidores, assim como tem no synaptic. Alguém sabe?
<omelete> ?_?
<zanin> olá omelete! Poderia me dar um help? rs
<omelete> ñ
<omelete> mas qual a dificuladade de abrir o source.list e adiconar outros repositorio?
<omelete> pega uma lista na net
<omelete> ctrl+c ctrl+v
<zanin> Eu sei fazer isso, mas eu queria saber qual a tool usada. por exemplo, na instalação do SO ele cria a lista baseado no país que escolhemos nas telas anteriores
<zanin> Não é uma dificuldade em usar o vi, e sim saber qual a tool que ele faz isso
<licensed> omelete, faz um favor? testa o link dessa radio online ve se funfa ai.. aqui nao to conseguindo fazer rodar http://jc3.uol.com.br/cbnrecife/
<licensed> alguem sabe de cabeça qual pacote é melhor para ver streams no firefox? testei o totem-mozilla e o vlc e nao funcionou
<omelete> pegou ñ
<omelete> precisa dum plugin
<licensed> pois eh
<licensed> testei varios ja =/ (to com o sistema recem instalado)
<zanin> o plugin do mplayer nao rola?
<zanin> mozilla-mplayer
<licensed> zanin, esse pacote eu nao encontrei mas tem o gnome-mplayer acho que é esse q vc quis dizer ne? foi o que mais se aproximou.. apareceu os botoes de play talz.. mas ficou CACHING nao tocou nada.. pode ser congestionado
<picolo> Galera boa noite...
<picolo> Desculpa a pergunta, sei que aqui nào é o local correto, mas alguém ai abe um canal de irc para Java?
<zanin> Testei aqui no windows e tocou.. Entao imagino que não esteja com problemas o link nao. O kaffeine tem plugin tbm né? Chover se acho qual é
<Celso> o loco
<zanin> Ve se existe: kaffeine-mozilla
<licensed> zanin, agora abriu.. com esse pacote mesmo gnome-mplayer. valeu ae =D
<zanin> :D se nao roda no vlc eu sempre tento o mplayer rss
<licensed> zanin,era o link congestionado o problema mesmo. ja foi hehe show
<omelete> licensed,  mmsh://wm-sgr-live.globo.com/sgr_off_cbnfmsp_live.wma?MSWMExt=.asf
<zanin> show! :)
<licensed> omelete, que radio eh essa?
<zanin> licensed, manja na instalacao do SO que dependendo de qual pais vc diz estar ele cria um source.list?? Sabe como ele faz isso?
<omelete> liberie,  cbn
<licensed> omelete, mas nao é a mesma que eu quero.. aquela do link eh JC/CBN RECIFE.. ta passando o jogo hehehe mas ja consegui =D com o pacote gnome-mplayer r0x
<licensed> omelete, apesar que to usando kde.. mas nem esquento de utilizar libs gtk
<omelete> lol
<licensed> zanin, como eles fazem eu nao sei, mas voce pode criar um shell script, que escreve num arquivo de texto a sigla do pais, de acordo com o que vc escolher
<omelete> deve ser um script msm
<zanin> Pode crer.. mas tava afim de descobrir a tool que faz isso, revirei o aptitude para ver se era com ele, mas nada.. to na caça aqui.. rss mas vlw :D
<licensed> zanin, tu diz fazer a interface grafica? testa o bigbashview
<licensed> zanin, acho que tem o zenity tambem
<zanin> não é por interface grafica nao.. o synaptic faz isso, mas eu queria saber via terminal como seria
<Ernandes> ixx
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-20
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> puff
<zanin> plaft
<annakamilla> olá
<star-one> olá
<Monarquista> annakamilla:
<Monarquista> boa noite.
<annakamilla> boa noite
<thyago> ow galera eu preciso de ajuda vcs sao minhas ultimas esperanças
<thyago> alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<thyago> ??
<thyago> tem alguem ai q pode me ajudar plx?
<thyago> alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<thyago> eu tenho um sony vaio e instalei o ubuntu 11.10 nele e nao consigo alterar o brilho do meu monitor
<thyago> ow gente alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<thyago> eu tenho um sony vaio e instalei o ubuntu 11.10 nele e nao consigo alterar o brilho do meu monitor
<xaralitch> depende ;s
<xaralitch> ah, not ;s
<thyago> se ja viu alguma solução
<thyago> ?
<thyago> velho ja tentei tanto coisa
<thyago> falta so eu tenta compila o kernel do ubuntu
<xaralitch> não sei cara... :/
<H3ruS> Bom dia
<Web> Bom dia
<H3ruS> \o
<H3ruS> e ae ... alguma noticia do SOPA
<spiga> alguem ai especialista ou bom ... na questao de hardware DELL, To com um PowerEdge 6600 antigaço... SCSI... a placa logica de memoria ram dele ta reconhecendo apenas 256 de ram mas nas bios aparece 6 GB... alguem tem alguma ideia
<Web> Sem comentarios essa SOPA NEH
<spiga> Sera firmware placa mae.
<Web> hm
<Web> se o sis aparece 256 acho q vai funcionar 256
<Web> ta lento?
<H3ruS> spiga,eu tenho um DELL vostro 3500
<spiga> tipo ... ele tem 6 GB de ram
<spiga> mas no sistema so aparece 256
<Thiago_Magalhaes> Bom Dia a Todos!
<H3ruS> DDR 3 spiga
<H3ruS> voce esta usando qual distro ubuntu ?
<H3ruS> qual versao
<Thiago_Magalhaes> spiga, qual a saída do comando free -m ?
<spiga> slackware.
<Thiago_Magalhaes> spiga, qual a saída do comando free -m ?
<H3ruS> spiga,vixi ... nunca mechi
<Thiago_Magalhaes> se é que tem esse comando no slackware .. =P
<spiga> to achando nao
<Thiago_Magalhaes> spiga, entra ae #slackware-br
<spiga> vou rodar 1 live CD para ver  que é
<H3ruS> spiga, entra com live cd do ubuntu ou outro live cd
<H3ruS> e ve se reconhece os 6gb
<spiga> to fazendo isso
<spiga> esses servidores DELL das antigas so me da dor de cabeça
<Web> hehe
<AnonACS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ELTZxwUnE4
<AnonACS> olhem ai gente
<xGrind> AnonACS; boa
<Web> boa msm
<Web> go Anonymous
<Web> kkk
<AnonACS> Stop SOPA hehehe
<Web> hahah
<Web> isso ai
<Web> vamo se junto e vamos la mata eles tudo
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AnonACS> kkkkk
<AnonACS> ontem tiram o FBI do ar
<AnonACS> ?
<Web> é?
<AnonACS> o twitter oficil disse que derubou
<AnonACS> oficial*
<Web> hmm
<Web> tem q derrubar msm
<Web> eu tinha conta premium nakela merda do mega
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<spiga> hauhua
<spiga> se fudeu.... perdeu preyboy
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<spiga> se essa porra virar realidade no brasil eu juro que tiro internet do estado do MS permantemente fora do ar durante 30 dias.
<AnonACS> tem um projeto
<AnonACS> de lei igual a sopa aqui no brasil
<Web> hm
<Web> aham
<spiga> intao eu to sabendo ... se isso virar mode... rapaz.... eu juro que desligo a internet do estado todo
<spiga> por 1 mes
<Web> vo derrubar
<Web> sites
<Web> deles
<Web> ai quero ver
<Web> vim atras
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<spiga> eu faço coquetel molotov e taco pelo muro de casa... oi fica no fundo de casa.
<AnonACS> nome da lei AI5 DIGITAL
<spiga> e tudo passa pela central aki para depois ir para estado todo
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AnonACS> kkk porra
<spiga> duvido se nao tiro a internet do estado to ... durante 30 dias
<AnonACS> o problema é que tu vai tirar a net de anonymous tbm
<AnonACS> ai meu fio
<AnonACS> fuuuu pra ti
<Web> uhashuasusuhs
<spiga> se eu nao posso usar ninguem usa
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Web> e a minha tbm
<Web> faz assim nao
<Web> uahsussh
<AnonACS> derruba so o governo mesmo
<spiga> brasilia fica longe ...
<Web> kkkkkkkkkk
<spiga> para eu tacar coquetel.
<Web> vai dar lag
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AnonACS> alguem ai ja escutou Sympathy for the devil
<Web> i not
<AnonACS> ?
<AnonACS> muito Foda!!!!
<AnonACS> eu sem raidcall não sou ninguem :(
<AnonACS> You cannot censor the internet. You cannot subpoena a hashtag. You cannot arrest an idea. You CAN expect us #OpMegaupload
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AnonACS> ta na hora de tirar a mascara
<Web> hahh
<H3ruS> kkkk
<Web> ai tao fu
<H3ruS> Web, e ae ..... ficou sabendo se é verdade q eles derrubaram o side do governo EUA ontem
<Web> ainda nao
<H3ruS> hunm
<Web> http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2012/01/grupo-hacker-diz-ter-derrubado-site-do-fbi.html
<AnonACS> sei que teve dois que sairam
<AnonACS> o FBI provavelmente entrou no bolo tbm
<Web> cara
<Web> isso não vai dar boa coisa
<Web> ja to até vendo
<Web> war virtual
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AnonACS> segunda guerra fria
<AnonACS> 3 guerra mudia
<AnonACS> mundial*
<Web> ta loko
<H3ruS> Web,complicado hein
<H3ruS> lol
<H3ruS> 3 guerra mundial
<H3ruS> é na net
<H3ruS> aeuahuahaea
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Web> muito tri
<Web> hausuhas
<H3ruS> cyberwar
<Web> aham
<Web> hahh
<H3ruS> we are anonymous
<Web> vamos entrar no meio pow
<H3ruS> sim
<Web> nem que eu fique com uma pistola
<H3ruS> ja comprei minha mascara
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<H3ruS> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Web> blz entao
<Web> vou comprar a minha hahahaha
<H3ruS> kkkk
<Web> Anonymous follows
<AnonACS> quero uma
<AnonACS> kkkk
<H3ruS> =)
<H3ruS> ja to até baixando o filme
<H3ruS> V de vingança
<Web> uhasuaushauhs
<Web> vamos brincar de jogos mortais com esses fdm
<AnonACS> kk
<AnonACS> me deram um bom motivo
<AnonACS> pra entra no twitter
<AnonACS> hehehe
<AnonACS> @YourAnonNews
<spiga> o negocio e anarkia 99.. vamo por fogo... nos provedores que resolve... ninguem usa net eu nao trabalho e fico feliz
<Web> exato
<Web> uhausausas
<AnonACS> hehehe
<AnonACS> eu não estudo!
<Web> ja vou dizer pro cliente agora
<Web> não vou concluir teu site
<Web> em breve vc nao vai mais ter net mesmo
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkko
<AnonACS> kkk
<AnonACS> oi
<H3ruS> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AnonACS> vende contra premium do megaupload pra ele
<AnonACS> kkkkk
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<H3ruS> imagina quem tem conta para 1 ano
<H3ruS> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<H3ruS> pagou 400 dolar
<H3ruS> para 1 ano de conta
<Web> a  minha tava quase acabando
<H3ruS> 0.0
<AnonACS> o vitalicio
<Web> ah cara
<Web> mas a gente ganha tudo com download mesmo
<Web> entao tanto faz
<Web> posta link de filmes etc pra vc ganha
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AnonACS> kk
<AnonACS> esse irc não era pra duvida com ubuntu?
<AnonACS> kkkk
<Web> eles só nao podem me achar uhashu
<Web> era né
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AnonACS> mais o pessoal aqui é meio morto
<Web> tem 2828 pessoas on
<Web> e soó 3 falam
<Web> incrivel
<AnonACS> pior
<UdontKnow> ae
<AnonACS> vamos animar ai gente
<Web> aee
<Web> aeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Web> kkkkkkkkkk
<AnonACS> aeeeeeeeeeee
<AnonACS> LOL
<UdontKnow> senhores, acho que o topic e bem claro :)
<UdontKnow> offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<AnonACS> Ooooooo
<AnonACS> kkk
<AnonACS> tamos espanhando nosso ideias
<AnonACS> queremos liberdade
<AnonACS> O.o
<Web> UdontKnow estamos atrapalhando em algo?
<Web> UdontKnow vc é do projeto SOPA disfarçado?
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<AnonACS> vamos criar um canal pra nos Web?
<UdontKnow> Web: sim. esse canal tem um foco definido. respeite por favor :)
<AnonACS> é um lucsec BR
<Web> UdontKnow ook desculpa
<UdontKnow> AnonACS: certifique-se de seguir as regras da rede
<Web> UdontKnow não foi por mal
<AnonACS> ta certo
<AnonACS> foi sem querer cara!
<AnonACS> boa sorte ai
<AnonACS> mais vem aqui por que o wine da defeito quando eu tento instala ele aqui
<AnonACS> diz que eu não to conectado
<rafaelstanley> tem como ver o fluxo da internet pelo servidor? CentOS
<AnonACS> LaLaLa
<Web> lelele
<AnonACS> SOAD na veia
<Web> iauhsauhsuhashu
<AnonACS> gosta de rock web?
<AnonACS> tava tendo um problemas com pluing de video aqui no ubuntu
<AnonACS> demorei pakas pra ajeita
<AnonACS> meu estilo da vida que liberda minha mente
<Web> codec?
<AnonACS> alt+2+6+9
<AnonACS> era
<Web> hm
<AnonACS> em tu gosta de rock?
<Web> sim
<Web> gosto de tudo cara
<AnonACS> foda
<Web> k
<AnonACS> to baixando logo minha discografias completas
<AnonACS> por que a SOPA é foda
<AnonACS> kkkk
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Web> sauhsauhsauhsauhsahus
<Web> raxeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<spiga> ahuauhau,
<AnonACS> viu o que o The piraty bay postou?
<Web> oq
<AnonACS> kkk sabiam que sopa em sueco é lixo
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AnonACS> kk entra lá no the piraty bay
<AnonACS> e tem la a nota
<AnonACS> basicamente
<spiga> alguem sabe como fazer para dividir em 8 slots diferentes. 1 pente de memoria ... 6 gb
<AnonACS> WTF?
<AnonACS> kkk desculpa
<spiga> serio... rodei 1 diagnostico da dell aki
<AnonACS> to meio desatualizado
<spiga> meu pente de memoria ta com 8 devices de memoria...
<spiga> mo loucura.
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<spiga> agora ta osso.
<Web> no win fica como?
<Web> tens win 64 ?
<spiga> 256
<spiga> sim
<spiga> so aparece 256 de ram...
<Web> entao
<Web> estão com defeito
<AnonACS> joão de santo cristo...
<Web> ja comprei uma memo para um cliente que era pra ser de 1 gb e só reconhecia 512
<Web> sei la
<Web> kkkkkkkk
<Web> teste outra memo ai
<spiga> intao... to achando que a placa logica. .. maldita memoria DIMM ECC
<Web> hehe
<Web> testa em outro pc
<AnonACS> vcs trabalha com PC?
<AnonACS> trabalham?
<Web> eu sim
<spiga> mac / pc / linux
<Web> eu tenho o so mac instalado no meu pc
<Web> kkkkkkk
<Web> bambi da boa hahaha
<Web> gambi'
<AnonACS> pow ouvi dizer que ja da pra hackear o mac
<AnonACS> pra colocar no lugar do win
<Web> enao
<Web> entao'
<spiga> eu tenho mac para trabalho web program
<Web> então
<Web> eu quero comprar um imac
<spiga> linux servidores... alguns nem todos
<Web> quando der vou comprar hehe
<spiga> odeio emular programas prefiro rodar nativo  certas aplicalções
<Web> ah
<AnonACS> vou baixar o ubuntu alterado pela anonymous
<AnonACS> ja viram?
<Web> qual
<Web> lol
<AnonACS> a anonymous vez uma versão pra ele
<Web> manda link
<Web> quero ver agora haha
<AnonACS> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/01/ubuntu-modificado-pelo-grupo-hacker-anonymous/
<AnonACS> olha ai
<AnonACS> *-*
<Web> a
<Web> que feio
<Web> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Thiago_Magalhaes> cara alguem aki poderia em ajudar??? no canal #windows ninguem tah me ajudando... ??? é q to num servidor windows aki... e preciso adicionar um diretorio no PATH ... alguem sabe como?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> se fosse num linux eu saberia =P
<Creto> até que enfim consegui me conectar ao irc
<af9> ola.
<xaralitch> opa
<kurumin> aew
<kurumin> n to entendendo nada T-T
<DavyS> o.o
<kurumin> falam portugues?
<DavyS> talvez :p
<kurumin> T-T
<kurumin> kkkkkkk
<kurumin> aeeeee
<kurumin> oq eu to fazendo aqui?
<kurumin> '-'
<DavyS> lol
<kurumin> lol
<DavyS> se vc não sabe...
<kurumin> eu so quero ajudar os anonymous
<kurumin> mais nao to entendendo nada DDDDDDD:
<kurumin> '-'
<kurumin> aquele video nao ajudo porra nem uma
<kurumin> DDDDDDDDD:
<kurumin> aew povo
<kurumin> alguem ae?
<kurumin> quero uma ajuda
<kurumin> :S
<DavyS> kurumin: ajuda em q? '-'
<kurumin> derrubar um site pelo terminal
<kurumin> tem como?
<kurumin> nao uso windows '-'
<DavyS> lol
<kurumin> lol
<DavyS> c tá no canto errado... ;s
<kurumin> kkkkkkk
<kurumin> tao ta
<xGrind> tem gente do ladro negro da força no canal :D
<patrick_> como derruba o google?
<patrick_> o.o
<DavyS> patrick_: vai no google e pesquisa como derrubar o google
<DavyS> :D
<patrick_> ashusahusah
<patrick_> o google fornecendo informações para se auto prejudicar
<patrick_> deve ter s
<patrick_> algum estagiario deve ter colocado
<patrick_> ....
<patrick_> DavyS acho q vo no concorrente
<patrick_> yahoo oun bing ashusahusah
<patrick_> lá sim deve ter
<DavyS> kkkkk
<patrick_> um tuto gigantao
<patrick_> ahsuhashusa
<DavyS> deve ser um link patrocinado
<DavyS> :p
<patrick_> s
<patrick_> deve ter no yahoo perguntas
<patrick_> ashusahusahu
<patrick_> alguem chera cola ai?
<patrick_> o.O
<renemoraes> galera, to precisando de ajuda aqui, se alguém puder me dar uma mão, me avise por favor
<renemoraes> ninguém?
<patrick_> oq seria?
<patrick_> renemoraes?
<renemoraes> patrick: sim.. estou usando ubuntu 11.10 gnome 3
<renemoraes> fiz uma atualização hoje de manhã
<renemoraes> e meu print screen parou de funcionar... agora ele bate uma foto da tela e me retorna um arquivo png todo preto apenas com o cursor do mouse
<renemoraes> patrick_?
<patrick_> renemoraes nao faça atualização pois o ubuntu12.04 ta em testes
<patrick_> pois pode acabar fazendo down de alguns pacotes
<renemoraes> patrick_: certo... acredito q seja algo errado com o gnome-screenshot... pois qdo uso outro programa como o shutter, o print screen funciona
<patrick_> provavel que seja mesmo
<patrick_> mas te recomento atualizar quando tiver o 12 final
<patrick_> caso queria ir fazendo testes pode continuar atualizando
<renemoraes> patrick_: não sei se expliquei bem, mas o meu ubuntu é o 11.10
<renemoraes> não estou com o precise pangolin ainda
<patrick_> qq tem?
<renemoraes> patrick_: nada, acho q  entendi errado.. muito obrigado pela ajuda... vou ver se consigo resolver senão eu reporto um bug
<renemoraes> patrick_: obrigado pela atenção
<jurua> estou fazendo um servidor proxy, mas Qos esta dando erro tem comoda uma força
<jurua> Alguem pode mim ajuda?
<jurua> oi
<jurua> quem pode mim esta ajuda?
<annakamilla> olá
<MarconM> Opa
<annakamilla> Monarquista, oi
<Monarquista> annakamilla: ?_
<licensed> o gtk-recordmydesktop está gravando o audio do meu mic, alguem sabe como faco pra ele gravar a saida de audio (uma musica que to ouvindo por exemplo) e nao a entrada (microfone)
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-21
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Boa noite! Penso que tenho um problema com Ubuntu 11.04 (Unity 2D) e Firefox 9.0.1. Uso Google Reader e chega uma hora, quando abro um aba Google Reader....
<AlexandreMBM> ...que a área de itens fica toda branca.
<AlexandreMBM> Como se houvesse um problema com CSS. Muito provavelmente é Javascript quebrando.
<AlexandreMBM> Já tentei limpar cache e não deu resultado.
<AlexandreMBM> Talvez fosse alguma extensão, mas não faço ideia.
<AlexandreMBM> Se ninguém apontar algo, vou ter de passar a testar o Firefox sem as extensões.
<annakamilla> AlexandreMBM, porque não tenta fazer o teste do ff 10
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla: já tem versão estável?
<annakamilla> AlexandreMBM, o meu 9.0.1 começou com esse problema tb ao twittar
<annakamilla> AlexandreMBM, em beta
<annakamilla> mas ele não tá dando problema
<annakamilla> pelo ao contrário.
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla: será que vale a pena? Eu preferiria voltar para a estável anterior, se alguém me ensinasse.
<annakamilla> o Monarquista tb ta usando o ff 10
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla: eu não gostei de um vez, que passei para um versão beta
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla: mudou dependências de pacotes e extensões...
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém me diz o básico de como fazer um downgrade do Firefox estável?
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: se quiser usar um anterior eu lhe mostro o tuto e você vai atarz dela no server da Mozilla, quer?!
<AlexandreMBM> O versionamento do Firefox ficou parecendo fantasia.
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: quero!
<Daekdroom> Foi uma tentativa de acompanhar a frequência de lançamento do Chrome.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu preferia como antes, mostrar às pessoas que um 3.5.x poderia ser melhor do que um 9.
<Daekdroom> Acho que o ideal seria o meio termo.
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: É por ele que consegui tranqilo aqui usar o Firefox 10 Beta 5 sem desinstalar o 3.6.24 (uso o LTS!) http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Firefox-Testando-e-ou-utilizando-varias-versoes?pagina=3
<AlexandreMBM> Que alguns softwares livres 0.x são bons etc.
<Daekdroom> Talvez uma versão a cada 4 meses.
<Monarquista> *tranquilo..
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: vou olhar.
<AlexandreMBM> Tenho outras duas questões. Em relação ao Empathy. Por favor, não se incomodem de colocá-las aqui. É o mensageiro padrão.
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: essa é pra você, de certeza forma... http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2012-01/firefox-esr.html
<Monarquista> *certa
<AlexandreMBM> Primeiro. A tela de chat IRC, esta na qual digito agora, está crescendo quando a digitação chega no fim da linha. Isso está me incomodando um bocado. Não acontece com telas de chat GTalk, por exemplo.
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: usando o Empathy por acaso?!
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: sim.
<Monarquista> normal dele, infelizmente nele iso acontece, parece ser o padrão dele... :S
<Daekdroom> Isso também acontece no Pidgin
<Monarquista> ele vai "empurrando" a janela até você parar de digitar..
<Monarquista> não comigo!
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: não tem como mudar?
<Monarquista> nunca aconteceu, até faço mais de uma linha de tanto que escrevo...
<Monarquista> que saiba não..
<Monarquista> pega um cliente nativo mano!
<Daekdroom> O Empathy é um cliente nativo, oras.
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: qual a versão? Não acontece com você no Emphaty?
<Monarquista> Xchat-GNOME, Xchat, tem um monte..
<Daekdroom> E o Pidgin aumenta a caixa de texto a partir da 3a linha.
<Monarquista> terceira nunca usei não... :P
<Monarquista> não escrevo tanto assim tumbém...
<Monarquista> ^^
<Daekdroom> Mas também tem como mudar o número padrão de linhas nas configurações.
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: não uso o Empathy pois to usando o Quassel do KDE aqui!
<Monarquista> to usando o Kubuntu 10.04.3
<Daekdroom> Enfim. Eu lembro que esse pequeno detalhe foi o motivo do pidgin sofrer um fork.
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista, Daekdroom: eu conheço todos esses. Mas queria manter a instalação simples. É uma máquina virtual no notebook da minha irmã. Eu queria deixar tudo mais simples, padrão.
<annakamilla> humm, o unico problema que eu tenho nele é com a minha conta do windows live
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: quer manter simples!?
<Monarquista> us ao web freenode então, mais simples que aquilo só o shell!
<Monarquista> rsrsrs
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: vixe! Um fork por causa disso?!
<Monarquista> *usa
<Daekdroom> Pois é.
<Daekdroom> Mas eu acho que não deu muito certo não.
<Daekdroom> Não leio sobre o projeto faz tempo
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: você não entendeu o que chamei de simples. Um sistema padrão com tudo a mão, sem fluxos de uso alternativos.
<Monarquista> não usa web browser não man?!
<Monarquista> não navega?!
<Monarquista> :P
<AlexandreMBM> Segundo. A segunda questão sobre o Empathy. A primeira tenho que vocês responderam. Então... Palavras acentuadas, digitadas por vocês, estão aparecendo com '?'.
<Monarquista> entendi sim, não precisa fazer um tele curso... ^^
<Monarquista> isso ai é bug
<Monarquista> tá se arrastando um tempão...
<Monarquista> quando o André era vivo até me ajudou relatando ele em ingles lá no devido site..
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: não entendi o "não navega".
<Monarquista> tem um erro com nossa decodificação... :s
<Monarquista> não navega ai na internt?!
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: seus comentário estão com os devidos acentos a partir daquele.
<Monarquista> não tem que usar o browser!?
<Monarquista> então deixa queto! ;)
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: por favor, explique.
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: seus comentário agora estão acentuados.
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: mas ainda não entendo o "não navega?".
<Monarquista> então deixa queto uai!
<Monarquista> você não disse que quer um sistema otimizado e simples...!?
<AlexandreMBM> Sim.
<Monarquista> mas mesmo sendo bem otimizado e simples não vai usar navagador não?!
<Monarquista> então!
<Monarquista> se vai, por que não usar o web freenode...!?
<Monarquista> tendeu agora?!
<AlexandreMBM> Quase. Vou observar. É o seguinte. Queria manter o Empathy como cliente universal. "Teclar? Empathy." Isso é simples!
<Monarquista> e usar o browser não é simples não...?!
<AlexandreMBM> Pode ser, mas sob o aspecto que prioriza, não mais do que o Empathy.
<AlexandreMBM> * o aspecto que priorizo
<AlexandreMBM> Ou o Pidgin, se ele já você a proposta original padrão.
<AlexandreMBM> * se ele já fosse
<Monarquista> eu curto muito o Pidgin, sempre me serviu!
<Monarquista> quando tava no GNOME usava ele pra tudo!
<Monarquista> maior canivete Suiço!
<Monarquista> :D
<Monarquista> mas tem que corrigir a codificação se não da erro de acentuação..
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: você sabe se simplesmente desinstalando e instalando pacotes eu substituo completamente o Empahty pelo Pidgin, mantendo toda a integração do "cliente universal" com o sitema Ubuntu?
<Monarquista> pra que desinstalar?!
<Monarquista> deixa ele e usa o outro uai!
<Monarquista> ;)
<AlexandreMBM> Eu sei. Isso serviria pra mim. Mas eu quero deixar a Virtualbox enxuta, para quem chegar nela.
<AlexandreMBM> É uma máquina virtual no notebook Windows da minha irmã.
<AlexandreMBM> Desde 2003 eu proponho sistema GNU/Linux a minha família, quando tenho oportunidade.
<AlexandreMBM> Chegaram a fazer a algum uso.
<AlexandreMBM> Eles acabam sendo justificados quando reclamam que as coisas podem ser simples, se é pra ser diferente.
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: terminal: "sudo apt-get remove empathy" e depois instala o pidgin e pronto! :)
<Monarquista> ou
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: isso fará com que o Pidgin fique integrado do mesmo jeito ao Ubuntu.
<ChronosGOD> Fala ae gente boa... boa noite pra todos
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<AlexandreMBM> ChronosGOD: olá!
<Monarquista> deixa ele pra outros protocolos e baixa um cliente IRC e pronto!
<AlexandreMBM> ChronosGOD: boa noite!
<Monarquista> ChronosGOD: Boa noite.
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: por que não IRC no Pidgin? A estória da codificação?
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntulog: oi
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: só sugestão, faz como lhe seja conviniente!
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: claro! Obrigado.
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/como-arrumar-o-problema-na-codificacao-de-caracteres-do-pidgin-no-irc/
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: "Agora dentro desta aba vá em Codificações e digite isto UTF-8,ISO-8859-15,ISO-8859-1 ."
<Monarquista> depois fica tudo normal.
<Monarquista> jantando, licença...
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: eu não quero mais de um Firefox. Quero um downgrade.
<Monarquista> :(
<Monarquista> dificil em?!
<Monarquista> :**********************************
<Monarquista> quem determina se é um ou um minçaho é o dono do sistema rapaz, não vai querer que revele a você quem é o dono do sistema que você manda né...?! :S
<Monarquista> *milhão
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: talvez eu tenha olhado muito brevemente a dica no Viva o Linux. Deu a impressão de que sairia do sistema de pacotes...
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: eu quero retroceder o pacote.
<AlexandreMBM> Acho que vou fuçar o Synaptic.
<AlexandreMBM> Não, não encontro como especificar uma versão. Eu poderia forçar a 4.0. Não é bem isso que eu quero.
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: por que simplesmente não baixa a versão que você quer e usa igual eu to fazendo aqui...?!
<Monarquista> annakamilla: ?
<annakamilla> oi
<Monarquista> annakamilla: o 12 não tem nada de diferença estetica pra o 9 né?!
<annakamilla> não
<Monarquista> nem poderia
<Monarquista> alpha...
<Monarquista> muito seod ainda...
<Monarquista> *sedo
<annakamilla> a unica coisa que eu reparei é no botão de voltar
<annakamilla> que tb tem no 10
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: eu sei, você deve está achando que eu estou é com frescura. Mas eu gostaria de continuar versionando no APT.
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla: você falam de que software?
<Monarquista> Firefox
<annakamilla> do firefox
<Monarquista> qal versão você quer?!
<Monarquista> *qual
<Monarquista> AlissonB: ?
<Monarquista> AlissonB: não foi pra você, desculpe...
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: ?
<AlexandreMBM> Antes da 9, a que for mais recente.
<Monarquista> baixa ela do servido da Mozilla e usa então, qual a diferença de usar o Firefox da Mozilla ou o do apt!?
<Monarquista> eu to usando o 10 beta 5 aqui e tá delicia! Não tenho do que reclmar, vendo video em flash em até full hd, não deu um pau até agora, tá normal, parece até final! rsrsrrs
 * Monarquista reclamar...
<AlexandreMBM> Em usar, nenhuma. Mas se (tiver como e eu) aprendesse a fazer esse downgrade com o apt, ficaria muito mais prático para receber a nova versão, depois da 9. Ficaria mais organizado.
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: esse 10 beta 5 é de PPA?
<Monarquista> organizado tem que ser o dono d casa, se ele não for não importa o sistema que use, sempre vai tá bagunçado... ;)
<Monarquista> não é ppa nenhum
<Monarquista> baixei do servidor e to usando aqui pela mesma dica que mandei o link pra você!
<Monarquista> aprendi ela hoje a tarde.
<Monarquista> molezinha!
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: vou baixar agora o 8 aqui e usar em sua homenagem!
<Monarquista> vou fazer up do print pra lhe mostrar como é facinho..
<Monarquista> pera ai
 * Monarquista farei o up do print usando o 8 que vou baixar... rsrsrsr
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: beleza! Ei... mas por isso não se dê ao trabalho. Eu já fiz uso assim no passado, e tive uma experiência, e não gostei, e por isso mesmo quero diferente dessa vez.
<Monarquista> bem, fiz tudo certo e não tenho do que reclmar....
<Monarquista> pra que você quer o 8?!
<AlexandreMBM> Pra ver se o Google Reader funciona. Pode nem ter a ver.
<AlexandreMBM> Acabei de adicionar ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que ele trouxe atualizações de XML no Gnome. Não sei.
<AlexandreMBM> De qualquer forma, vou instalá-las, sendo ou não desse PPA.
<AlexandreMBM> E vou dar um descanso nesse assunto.
<AlexandreMBM> Testar.
<AlexandreMBM> Enfim, tenho achado algumas dicas. Ainda vou avaliá-las.
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.ehow.com/how_8647150_downgrade-firefox-36-35-ubuntu.html
<AlexandreMBM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1792887
<AlexandreMBM> http://blog.troyastle.com/2011/06/downgrade-to-firefox-36-on-ubuntu-natty.html
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: :s
<Monarquista> acabei de logar nesse tal Google Reader aqui e abriu certinho...
<Monarquista> quer print!?
<Monarquista> vou mandar, pera ai....
<AlexandreMBM> Aqui também abre certinho. Depois quebra, ao abrir em segunda aba ou atualizar a página.
<AlexandreMBM> Daí, só fechando o navegador e abrindo novamente. E nem sempre.
<AlexandreMBM> Qual a versão de seu Ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista.
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: http://www.2shared.com/photo/kTQknHkt/imagem3.html
<Monarquista> tá ai!
<Monarquista> já lhe disse antes, to usando aqui o Kubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<Monarquista> não importa o sistema, quem determina isso é o navegador...
<Monarquista> clica na imagem pra ampliar!
<AlexandreMBM> Clico e não amplia.
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntulog é log do canalw
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<AlexandreMBM> Fica aonde?
<Monarquista> não conseguiu não man..?!
<Monarquista> mas já d pra ver que deu...
<Monarquista> mesmo assim
<AlexandreMBM> Não. Nada de ampliar. Nenhuma ação.
<AlexandreMBM> O Firefox deve está quebrado mesmo.
<AlexandreMBM> Ou pode ser algo com Unity 2D.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu gostei da proposta do Unity, e muito. Mas não gostei do Unity! rsrsrs Está bugado com ícones, com launch, e sabe-se lá com mais o que.
<Monarquista> qual versão tá usando dle!?
<Monarquista> dele!?
<Monarquista> Unity é problematico mesmo...
<Monarquista> vamos ver se acerta a mão no 12.04, se não vinher perfeito ai, já era...
<AlexandreMBM> Eu já vi rodando o 11.10. Tenho dúvidas se, com isso tudo que estou passando, não devo fazer o dist-upgrade. O que me diz?
<Monarquista> tá em qual!?
<AlexandreMBM> Ubuntu 10.04
<Monarquista> eu ficaria onde tá.
<AlexandreMBM> Teria uma justificação?
<Monarquista> dos buntus 11.04 pra cá só foi desgraça...
<Monarquista> bem, aqui funciona?!
<Monarquista> isso justifica pra ti?!
<Monarquista> :P
<AlexandreMBM> Opa!
<AlexandreMBM> Errei!
<AlexandreMBM> Desculpe-me.
<Monarquista> começou a disgraceira no 11.04 até agora..
<AlexandreMBM> Estou no 11.04
<Monarquista> até defeito no HD aqui o amaldiçoado colocou.. :(
<Monarquista> esse ai foi o começo da maldição aqui..
<AlexandreMBM> O Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS é o padrão que uso no desktop. Pretendo passar dele só para o próximo LTS.
<AlexandreMBM> Certeza que foi ele? E danificou mesmo, o HD?
<Monarquista> acho que nem pro proximo vou, vou pra o Debian, testei o 12.04 aqui e fica tranquilo quando carrega o sistema, mas antes tem um bugue que desde o 11.04 fica implicando com o HD aqui...
<AlexandreMBM> A propósito. O pacote unity é o 3.8.16, e o pacote unity-2d é o 3.8.4.1.
<Monarquista> maldito...
<Monarquista> não danificou, só da um erro que é causado por conta desse infeliz do buntus desde o 11.04
<Monarquista> vou lhe mostrar
<AlexandreMBM> Mas não precisa de zoar o Ubuntu no #ubuntu-br, né?
<AlexandreMBM> De uma forma ou de outro, ainda pretendo continuar no Ubuntu.
<AlexandreMBM> LTS.
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: não to zuando, ele que tem me zuado...
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: sabe como é o boot dos ubuntu... http://pakeklinux.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/ubuntu-10-04-boot-splash.jpg?w=480&h=359
<Monarquista> se tudo correr bem é isso ai que tem que aprecer, certo?!
<Monarquista> mas aqui, desde o 11.04 que você tá usando ai, até o 12.04 alpha 1 acontece isso... http://i.imgur.com/s18p0.png
<AlexandreMBM> Sim.
<Monarquista> ridiculo isso mano, e nem me venha dizer que o HD tá com porblemas, não insulte minha inteligencia!
<AlexandreMBM> Passou um teste?
<Monarquista> essa coisa bizarra ai é culpa do ubuntu desde o 11.04...
<Monarquista> ¬¬
<Monarquista> brincadeira
<AlexandreMBM> HD Tune etc?
<Monarquista> sabe qual foi os testes que usei?!
<Monarquista> mais de 10 distros diferentes no mesmo HD e sabe qual o erro no splash boot?!
<Monarquista> NENHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!
<Monarquista> isso é coisa do mau feitoso do buntu desde do 11.04
<Monarquista> :S
<Monarquista> não falo mau do UBuntu, gosto dele, mas essas coisas bizarras que a canonical tem feito é brincadeira man, dizer que o erro tá no Hardware que funciona perfeito com os outros GNU!?
<AlexandreMBM> E se eu lhe disser que isso não foi um teste confiável, apesar de muito trabalho?
<Monarquista> por que to usando aqui o Kubuntu 10.04.3 LTS e não ocorre erro nenhum?!
<Monarquista> aff
<Monarquista> deixa pra lá man, já vi que trampá na canonical©
<AlexandreMBM> Talvez o Ubuntu esteja apenas "exigente" com o HD.
<AlexandreMBM> Não, não tenho nada com a Canonical. Apenas apoio o trabalho dela. Usufruo dele.
<Monarquista> logo com o meu é?!
<AlexandreMBM> Não é bem apoiar. É reconhecer.
<Monarquista> pombas mais de 10 distros diferentes e só o tio ubuntu que tá "exigente"...!?
<Monarquista> ah, de licença né não bego veio...!? :s
<Monarquista> *nego...
<AlexandreMBM> Se não fosse ela, GNU/Linux não tinha avançado tanto para usuários domésticos comuns.
<Monarquista> to com o Debian 6 aqui no vbox, só aprender mais um pouco e to indo pra ele...
<AlexandreMBM> OK. Não vale a pena discutir isso. Não parece que vá nos levar a algum lugar.
<Monarquista> aliás eu instalei ele no HD e sabe qual o erro que deu?!
<Monarquista> nenhum!
<Monarquista> o debian deve ser um sistema menos exigente que o ubunt né não?!
<Monarquista> :S
<AlexandreMBM> Se eu sair do Ubuntu, certeza que volto pro Debian.
<Monarquista> se soube-se que existia Debian antes nunca teria usado o UBuntu, Debian bem ajustado e SHOW!
<AlexandreMBM> Vale o dist-upgrade do 11.04 para o 11.10?
<Monarquista> sim
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: pode me dizer por que, só pra me motivar?
<Monarquista> por que você que?! Já lhe dsse, quem manda no seu sistema é você!
<Monarquista> motivo melhor que esse não terá nunca!
<Monarquista> ;)
<Monarquista> agora, eu não faria isso..
<Monarquista> melhor zerar o HD e meter outro sistema ai, mais seguro, mas que é valido é...
<AlexandreMBM> Mas diga aí. Adianto: é muito provável que eu dessa vez não lhe fruste. Desde ontem meus dedos coçam para fazer o dist-upgrade.
<Monarquista> e por que?!
<AlexandreMBM> Apenas defenda o 11.10 em detrimento do 11.04.
<Monarquista> deve ter bem menos bugs
<Monarquista> só isso
<AlexandreMBM> Eu só preciso duma motivaçãozinha...
<AlexandreMBM> Apesar de eu já estar conversando aqui. Eu odeio perder tempo com implantações, instalações.
<Monarquista> não vou dar ela pra você, aqui o 11.04 11.10 e o 12.04 dão problema, e aind botão a culpa no HD que tá lindo de funcionando aqui... ¬¬
<AlexandreMBM> Tem gente que deixa de fazer coisa importante pra formatar HD por brincadeira. Eu não sou assim.
<Monarquista> minha filosofia d euser apos muitas frustrações com os ubuntu depois do 11.04 é o seguinte, fica aonde tá funcionando e nãoinventa moda S:
<AlexandreMBM> Dói na minha consciência, eu tenho remorso quando passou 1,5 dia instalando um sistema operacional como eu quero. Por isso eu estou com LTS lá no desktop.
<AlexandreMBM> Acontece que eu estou muito insatisfeito com esse Ubuntu 11.04. O novidade dele pra mim é o Unity. E encanta os olhos! Mas não presta, essa bosta. Está cheio de bug e lento.
<AlexandreMBM> Se bem que ontem usei Gnome Clássico e deu o tal erro no Google Reader.
<Monarquista> nnovidade pra mim é o que funciona, toma ai um consolo... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zTO_ceso0U&feature=related
<Monarquista> ;P
<AlexandreMBM> Legal!
<Monarquista> ele deve usar Debian! :D
<Monarquista> AUSHUASHAUSHAH
<AlexandreMBM> Senso de humor! Apesar de eu não concordar com a visão sexual da música.
<AlexandreMBM> Tu sabe de bugs no 11.10?
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém aí sabe?
<Monarquista> muitos sabem busca um pouco que se vai saber logo
<Monarquista> unity some, paineis bugam, o de quase sempre..
<Monarquista> cara, na boa, usa o 12.04 no minimo..
<Monarquista> a car, entre o que ele canta e o lixo que se tem aseitado com cultura no pais sou mais ele, muito mais respeitoso que o imundos que passam com carros com potencia de equipe de som gritando o inferno dentro de seus timpanos... :(
<Monarquista> TRSH HITS FOREVER...
<Monarquista> *TRASH...
<Monarquista> rapaz, por que essa ancia em usar o unity?!
<Monarquista> tempo acabado, tenho que sair, se tiver por ai depois, teclamos mais um pouco...
<Monarquista> valeu, mas, o HD aqui não tá ruim não, o ubuntu que tem perdido qualidade! FATO!
<AlexandreMBM> Tela widscreen do nnotebook e praticidade do menu.
<Monarquista> um, então se arriaque a mudar, a responsabilidade será toda sua mesmo...
<Monarquista> até...
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: http://lifehacker.com/5836779/first-look-at-ubuntu-linux-1110-oneiric-ocelot-beta
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: obrigado. Agora vou indo.
<AlexandreMBM> Boa noite a todos! Estive aqui antes da meia noite. Atualizei do 11.04 para o 11.10, sem qualquer problema.
<AlexandreMBM> Poucas mudanças. Inicialmente a instalação havia sido feita sem 3D no Virtualbox. Agora que habilitei o 3D, há o bug no launcher, como antes. Abre sempre o quadro, não maximizado.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu havia perguntado sobre bug do Empathy. Digitação longa fazia a janela crescer. Agora não faz mais. O problema era só no Ubuntu 11.04.
<AlexandreMBM> Aparentemente problemas com menus no topo da tela desapareceram. Não há mais confusões ao clicar o mouse lá.
<AlexandreMBM> O sistema está mais rápido.
<AlexandreMBM> Parece-me que o erro com Google Reader não acontece mais.
<AlexandreMBM> Não tenho conseguido reproduzi-lo. Espero que tenha sanado.
<AlexandreMBM> Só não estou gostando de uma fonte com espaçamento apertado nessa janela do Empathy. Parece que o tamanho dela está exagerado.
<MarteX> bom dia
<MarteX> é possivel criar um cluster no ubuntu para gerenciar servidores windows server 2003  ?
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai manda mensagem para celular vivo de graça..??? alguem alguem..
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai manda mensagem para celular vivo de graça..??? alguem alguem..
<rafaelsoaresbr> sim
<FlavioTrashPunk> rafaelsoaresbr, me da uma dica ai compa
<FlavioTrashPunk> rafaelsoaresbr, como vc faz..? pelo site.. nao rola.. pq o formulario de cadastro nao rola..
<FlavioTrashPunk> saca.., ta foda..
<rafaelsoaresbr> FlavioTrashPunk: pm
<FlavioTrashPunk> rafaelsoaresbr, vlw.. vou sacar sua di ca
<FlavioTrashPunk> dica
<esdras> bom dia
<Monarquista> Bom dia.
<esdras> preciso de uma mao para configurar uma placa de rede no debian
<Monarquista> não us Debian ainda e não sei fazer iso, sorry...
<Monarquista> *uso
<esdras> eu tentei ajuda no #debian-br mas acho que nao tem ninguem por lá
<FlavioTrashPunk> Monarquista, oq rola
<Monarquista> esdras: é aquilo lá parece até club dos difuntos... :s
<Monarquista> FlavioTrashPunk: Bom dia! É o esdras que tá querendo ajuda! ;)
<FlavioTrashPunk> esdras, vlw., ei,  oq ta acontecendo kra.., fala logo o problema..
<Monarquista> FlavioTrashPunk: já falou... <esdras> preciso de uma mao para configurar uma placa de rede no debian
<esdras> é em debian, instalei no meu note novo, mas nao reconhece a placa wireless
<esdras> tentei lspci mas nao consegui localizar tbm
<FlavioTrashPunk> esdras, iifconfig no terminal nao apresenta nada.,? vamos por partes
<esdras> ah eu acho que tenho uma ideia do que pode ser, vou ter que reiniciar pra ver
<esdras> nao reconhece hardware
<esdras> volto em meio minuto ok?
<esdras> olas
<esdras> cometi a maior gafe de todos os tempos
<esdras> rsrsrs
<esdras> o inteligente aqui estava usando o debian pelo virtualbox e tinha esquecido
<esdras> claro que o lspci nao ia listar a placa
<esdras> mas ela ainda precisa ser configurada
<esdras> a placa é a RTL8188CE
<FlavioTrashPunk> esdras,  se vc executar lspci no terminal  aparece informações sobre ela.. so pra ver se ta reconhecendo ..
<esdras> agora sim FlavioTrashPunk
<esdras> a placa é a  RTL8188CE
<FlavioTrashPunk> esdras, faz os testes ai possiveis.. qualquer coisa se eu puder ajudar..,
<FlavioTrashPunk> abraço.
<esdras> ok valeu
<esdras> FlavioTrashPunk: bom... dei uma olhada geral e parece que é uma placa nao muito legal com linux
<esdras> qual seria o melhor caminho ndiswrap ou tentar baixar o driver nonfree?
<FlavioTrashPunk> realtek rola mesmo..,  tem ate drivers para ela ja. algum suporte gennerico caso nao conseguisse., ate driver do windows pode se usar para instalar atraves do netsper. algo assim
<FlavioTrashPunk> heehe.. é nois compa.
<esdras> eu tive 2 note acer
<esdras> sempre reconhecia 100%
<esdras> comprei esse raio de MSI
<esdras> so tá me dando dor de cabeça
<FlavioTrashPunk> kkk..  é assim mesmo.. geralmente quando ha dificuldades é porque as prosperidades serao melhores..,  vai ver do que esse notebook é capaz..
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: fiz o dist-upgrade, e não me arrependi.
<Monarquista> graças a DEUS, ótimo! ;)
<AlexandreMBM> Penso que comecei às 0h30 e terminou às 2h.
<AlexandreMBM> Sendo que eu ainda fiquei até 4h com testes e ajustes finos.
<Monarquista> um...
<Monarquista> então tá ótimo!
<AlexandreMBM> O Empathy corrigiu e uma longa digitação não faz mais crescer a janela.
<Monarquista> é, então porblema resolvido, sucesso!
<Monarquista> :)
<AlexandreMBM> O menus na parte superior da tela estão funcionando bem melhor quando do clique do mouse.
<Monarquista> é queri tá usando o ubuntu novo também, pena que ele não gosta do HD que uso...
<Monarquista> fazer o que...
<AlexandreMBM> Também pude aprender que usar o Unity 2D é melhor sem a aceleração 3D habilitada no Virtualbox. O sistema está mais rápido.
<AlexandreMBM> Oops! Não estou entendendo. Hoje o Empathy está teimando novamente.
<AlexandreMBM> Acabo de entrar.
<AlexandreMBM> Ontem a noite, quando desliguei, estava OK.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas, OK, isso é o de menos. O sistema, como um todo, está bem melhor.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu também pude aprender a habilitar ícones em botões e menus.
<AlexandreMBM> Penso que o Ubuntu Tweak não esteja funcionando e desinstalei-o.
<Monarquista> bem, segundo relatos de forum no ubuntu 11.10 ele tá sim
<AlexandreMBM> Ontem eu usei Gnome Tweak, mas ele está em fase muito inicial. Tradução incompleta etc.
<AlexandreMBM> Pelo menos funcionou.
<patrick_> alguem ai afim de experimentar uma distro nova?
<patrick_> (:
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: com Unity 2D as configurações do Compiz não são usadas, não é?
<Monarquista> você quem fez ela por acaso!?
<AlexandreMBM> patrick_: não tenho interesse, mas estou curioso. Qual seria? Quais as vantagens?
<Monarquista> ontem tava em contagem rgressiva, mas nem quiz saber...
<patrick_> AlexandreMBM só q preciso saber pra que voce mais usa o sistema
<Monarquista> rsrsr
<patrick_> AlexandreMBM qual a versao de ubuntu q vc usa?
<AlexandreMBM> patrick_: neste momento estou em um Virtualbox com Ubuntu 11.10 quase como veio de fábrica.
<AlexandreMBM> patrick_: no desktop, em produção (mas uso doméstico, e não profissional), há Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS cheio de programas.
<AlexandreMBM> patrick_: como eu falei, não tenho interesse em testar novas distros. Apenas fiquei curioso.
<AlexandreMBM> Tem site?
<patrick_> AlexandreMBM td bem
 * AlexandreMBM vai já sair...
<patrick_> AlexandreMBM www.sempreupdate.com.br
<AlexandreMBM> patrick_: da distro..
<AlexandreMBM> patrick_: screenshots...
<patrick_> http://www.archlinux.org/
<patrick_> pera
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: atualizou pro 11.10?
<AlexandreMBM> ah!
<illuminarch> RenatoSilva opa blz?
<RenatoSilva> illuminarch: oi illuminarch
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: sim. Não houve problema. Pela internet, direto.
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: mas o sistema estava quase padrão.
<RenatoSilva> to com o 11.04 com medo de estragar o sistema de novo como aconteceu do 10.10 -> 11.04
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: eu apenas havia instalado coisas tentando corrigir Unity
<RenatoSilva> meu Ubuntu é assim e a última atualização ferrou tudo: http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=670508
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: com certeza o sistema aqui ficou melhor.
<RenatoSilva> levei horas pra recuperar
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: antes dava problemas com cliques de mouse na barra superior, de menus.
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: agora a resposta aos cliques está OK, abrindo os menus de primeira, como deve ser.
<RenatoSilva> todo dist-upgrade detona as configurações personalizadas do compiz, que são um monte, muito chato remontar tudo
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: aí é outra questão. Eu substitui tudo. Está todo padrão.
<RenatoSilva> e a última ferrou o emerald (a barrinha de título tipo Windows 7)
<alvaro> Finalmente descobri o bug do 11.04 :P
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: pois é, eu não gosto do visual cocô padrão, muito menos desse Unity-para-menores
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: realmente não uso emerald. Realmente o 11.04 estava praticamente "limpo", aqui, apesar de bugado.
<AlexandreMBM> O que unity-para-menores?
<RenatoSilva> alvaro: qual bug? tex existido?
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: o que é unity-para-menores?
<RenatoSilva> o unity parece uma interface para criancinhas
<RenatoSilva> eu acho escroto
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: por isso que estou gostando dele. É facil. É prático.
<RenatoSilva> nao sei como tá no 11.10 mas teve alguma mudança, tipo embutiram no GNOME ou coisa assim
<AlexandreMBM> No 11.04  o tempo de resposta estava uma porcaria. Agora melhorou.
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: prefiro o Ubuntu do jeito que está no vídeo
<alvaro> O bug esta no Mantenedor do sistema, não descobri realmente o porque disso, mas ele simplesmente colocava que tal programa não era necessario era só limpar e ferrava o sistema todo
<RenatoSilva> alvaro: nao acontece comigo isso
<Daekdroom> Mas o Mantenedor de Sistema já não faz parte do Ubuntu.
<Daekdroom> Desde o 11.10, se não me engano.
<RenatoSilva> alvaro: limpar == purgar?
<alvaro> isso
<Daekdroom> (exatamente por esse problema de remover pacotes essenciais)
<AlexandreMBM> Para telas 4:3 eu prefiro o Gnome Clássico. Mas estou usando um notebook widescreen, então prefiro o Unity.
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: removeram? !!! e o que tem agora no lugar?
<Daekdroom> RenatoSilva, Nada.
<AlexandreMBM> Ainda estou insatisfeito com Empathy, apenas por que ele cresce a janela em digitações longas, aqui para o IRC.
<RenatoSilva> alvaro: bom nao sei direito ae mas aqui não dá problema, eu uso na verdade um outro limpador de pacotes, tem que ser cuidadoso porque pacotes não-padrão, aka aplicações que VOCÊ instala, são vistos como "desnecessários"
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe como corrigir?
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: putz, e a limpeza do sistema fica aonde?
<Daekdroom> RenatoSilva, Ué. Não existe mais.
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: corrigir o que
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: legal, não fico surpreso
<Daekdroom> O Ubuntu já não teve essa função antes. E agora não tem mais.
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: esse comportamento do Empathy.
<Daekdroom> Porque era um problema que não dava pra resolver.
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: já me disseram que os Ubuntu não-LTS são uns verdadeiros betas cara-de-pau
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: seus acentos estão ruins. Pidgin?
<alvaro> Quando removia, no proxima vez que ligava "sumia tudo" só ficava a a cor do fundo e o botão do mouse um "X", muito estranho
<Daekdroom> AlexandreMBM, XChat
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: po nem li desculpa. Pode repetir? A última vez que usei esse lixo, bom, foi um lixo lol
<Daekdroom> RenatoSilva, Não acho o fato de ser LTS relevante.
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: eu uso Pidgin
<Daekdroom> RenatoSilva, parece-me que não é possível mudar esse comportamento
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: qual problema que não dava pra resolver?
<Daekdroom> RenatoSilva, a remoção de pacotes necessários.
<Daekdroom> Porque o limpador de sistema dependia do usuário saber o que estava fazendo.
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: eu acho. Mas os não-LTS trazem as novidades.
<RenatoSilva> alvaro: que doido, tu não removeu o pacote ubuntu-desktop não? lol
<alvaro> não
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: não gosto de estar fazendo dist-upgrade.
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: "Ainda estou insatisfeito com Empathy, apenas por que ele cresce a janela em digitações longas, aqui para o IRC."
<Daekdroom> AlexandreMBM, Ué. Só precisa usar dist-upgrade se estiver utilizando a versão em desenvolvimento ou para um kernel novo
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: não entendi a pergunta.
<Daekdroom> Não foi uma pergunta.
<Daekdroom> Foi uma afirmação.
<alvaro> era um pacote, que foi atualizado porem, não sei porque, ia parar nesse Mantenedor de Sistema
<Daekdroom> Normalmente você não precisa dar dist-upgrade
<Daekdroom> alvaro, atualizado como?
<Daekdroom> Repositório oficial? PPA? Baixado da internet e instalado?
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: você tá soando meio enigmático pra mim, a função dessa ferramenta não era apenas remover pacotes, aliás coisa que uma outra ferramenta que esqueci o nome faz MUITO melhor, além do próprio synaptic e apt-get autoclean/remove. Mas enfim não fico surpreso com mais nada
<alvaro> Atraves do Gerenciador de Atualizações
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: mas o LTS tem um tempo de suporte maior. Sou um usuário doméstico quase comum e não gosto de movimentos.
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: existe um indexado que faz cair o desempenho do sistema, e ocupa muito espaço em disco. Digo já.
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: cara sobre o empathy ele era simplesmente inutilizável a última vez que vi, talvez tenha uma config pra isso que você falou, mas acho que o melhor é você tentar falar com os desenvolvedores ou abrir um bug no launchpad
<alvaro> A unica solução foi Formatar tudo
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Resolvendo-problema-de-acento-no-xchat
<Daekdroom> AlexandreMBM, meu Xchat não tá com nenhum problema de acento
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: o que indexado, ferramenta de remoção de pacotes não usados?
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: então será aqui? Mas só com você aparece as '?'
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: espere um minuto, por favor.
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: lembrei, um tal de apt-xapian-index.
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: ele consome CPU e disco. Gigas de espaço. Até 100% de CPU.
<AlexandreMBM> Ele pode ser desabilitado e removido.
<AlexandreMBM> Ele possibilita a busca rápida no Synaptic, e não conheço outra utilidade.
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: foi introduzido no 11.10? serve pra que? sei que xapian é uma lib pra indexação e pesquisa iirc, mas diz aí
<AlexandreMBM> Não. Enfrentei-o no 10.04 LTS, já.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu só consegui ver que ele age para a busca rápida do Synaptic. Sua indexação em arquivos de texto.
<AlexandreMBM> Sei que desabilitei-o faz meses, e não fez falta. Pelo contrário.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu removi o pacote.
<AlexandreMBM> Se quisesse, teria apenas tirado a permissão do serviço.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas removendo o pacote, com purge, todo o cache (da indexação) também vai embora, liberando espaço.
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: espaço não era pra ser um problema nos dias de hoje, mas entendo você, não gosto de espaço inútil no disco. O ubuntu engorda com o tempo igual o Windows, mas as aplicações tem muita culpa nisso
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: de tempos em tempos teu home pode chegar a centenas de megas, cheio de coisa inútil. Isso porque nenhum programador gerencia limpeza na sua própria aplicação ainda
<AlexandreMBM> Tem um dual boot aqui. Um desktop doméstico com muitos usuários, e alguns usuários com muita frescura. Várias partições. Eu precisava de espaço.
<RenatoSilva> saquei
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: eu não sou programador. Faço alguma coisa, quando preciso. Particular.
<AlexandreMBM> Todos. Com Unity 2D eu só posso ter o ALT+TAB simples?
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: o que ta me pegando mais é o compiz, refazer tudo, igual no vídeo, pq o emerald tá ok no 11.10 pelo que ouvi falar
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: eu me considero um verdadeiro guerreiro, faço dist-upgrade há anos
<RenatoSilva> lol
<AlexandreMBM> gnome-tweak-tool, para Gnome 3, teve efeito no Unity 2D do Ubuntu 11.10. Não entendi bem o porquê. Quer dizer que ainda é Gnome?
<RenatoSilva> antes o unity era um treco em cima do gnome mas parece que mudou, não lembro como exatamente, mas pelo que sei o unity não é um rewrite do gnome não
<AlexandreMBM> http://launchpad.net/gnome-tweak-tool está inativo ou o que?
<AlexandreMBM> Como posso colaborar com tradução dele?
<Daekdroom> Unity não substitui o GNOME
<Daekdroom> Ele substitui o GNOME Shell
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: quer tentar não?
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Resolvendo-problema-de-acento-no-xchat
<Daekdroom> Não achei onde mudar o Character Set em lugar nenhum.
<Daekdroom> E você é a única pessoa que reclamou disso.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas todos os outros estão OK aqui.
<AlexandreMBM> A exceção de ontem, acho que o Monarquista. Acho que era ele. Mas usava Pidgin. E ele mesmo se corrigiu, foi ele quem me deu a dica.
<AlexandreMBM> Ou o outro que estou confundindo com ele.
<Monarquista> dei dica pra o Pidgin...
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: quando você digitava, já saia ruim os acentos para você?
<Monarquista> no que!?
<AlexandreMBM> Os acentos ruins no Pidgin.
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que o Daekdroom não percebe os acentos ruins dele. Você percebia os seus?
<AlexandreMBM> Ele usa XChat...
<AlexandreMBM> Oops! http://l10n.gnome.org/vertimus/gnome-tweak-tool/master/po/pt_BR
<Monarquista> sim percebia, se não pra que corrigir né mesmo?!
<AlexandreMBM> Por certo por que era o Pidgin.
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: corrigi pelos outros rsrsrs, que lhe leem.
<AlexandreMBM> * corrigir
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: parece que o problema de acento é seu cliente
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: pode ser... você descobriu algo?
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM e Daekdroom, qual encodings voces tao usando?
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: só sei que aqui aparece perfeito tanto você quanto o Daekdroom
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: meu Pidgin está configurado pra lidar tanto com utf-8 como latin-1 se falhar
<Daekdroom> Eu não sei.
<Daekdroom> Não consigo achar a configuração no XChat
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: eu também não sei.
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: você ve alguma coisa errada nos acentos aqui, de alguém?
<Daekdroom> Não.
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: aqui só falha com o Daekdroom.
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: eu acho que o Pidgin envia como UTF-8
<Daekdroom> Eu estou usando o XChat
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: só você que vê errado, parece que seu cliente, que não tem lá uma boa fama, não detecta o encoding do Daekdroom
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: no windows?
<Daekdroom> No Ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> o Pidgin aqui recebe os textos como UTF-8 e falhando vai pra ISO-8859-1
<RenatoSilva> Daekdroom: você deve ta usando ISO-8859-1 (latin 1)
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: ou é você que tá usando latin 1? :P
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: eu vou investigar.
<Groselha> alguÊm pode me dar uma ajuda
<Groselha> sobre o firefox
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: o que é?
<RenatoSilva> não sei
<Groselha> eu fiz um download de 2 dias
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: não tinha me ocorrido encoding alternativos.
<Groselha> e na ultima hora travou aqui
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: de que?
<Groselha> e o firefox terminou o download
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: sem gerenciador de downloads?
<Groselha> agora eu quero saber como baixar denovo isso
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: o empathy não deve suportar isso, as pessoas usam encodings diferentes :P
<Groselha> isto
<RenatoSilva> Groselha: baixar de novo pq se ja baixou?
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: talvez, se alguém ajudar a achar o arquivo temporário, dê pra você continuar com wget.
<RenatoSilva> ah travou
<Groselha> RenatoSilva,  queria baixar de onde tinha parado
<Groselha> mas agora fui ver o arquivo temporário
<RenatoSilva> Groselha: faz a mesma coisa que voce fez pra baixar da primeira vez nao? tu quer continuar o download de onde tava? nao sei se da nao
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: se não me engano, já consegui isso uma vez. Não tenho certeza. Pode ser imaginação rsrsrs
<Groselha> e ele já foi perdido
<RenatoSilva> Groselha: o ff tem q saber de onde parou, ta em net discada?
<Groselha> AlexandreMBM,  já ouvi falar do wget
<Groselha> em uma pesquisa no  google
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: talvez ele nem exista mais
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: o download
<Groselha> RenatoSilva,  estou sim
<Groselha> uma adsl
<RenatoSilva> Groselha: adsl nao eh discada
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: se você achar o arquivo temporário, deve fazer cópia de segurança dele
<RenatoSilva> Groselha: qual a velocidade da conn e o tamanho do arquivo
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: e então tentar:
<Groselha> agora foi
<Groselha> está no 0,1 por cento
<Groselha> ahahaha
<AlexandreMBM> wget -c url -o arquivotemporario
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: tomara que não tenho substituído o antigo
<AlexandreMBM> Há uma chance!
<AlexandreMBM> Procure-o em /tmp
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: o wget vai começar da parte que ta faltando????? como que ele sabe se o arquivo não tá fragmentado tipo algum sub-protocolo?
<AlexandreMBM> Com um nome estranho
<Groselha> RenatoSilva,  4 gigas
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: eu não disse que vai. Pode ser que consiga.
<RenatoSilva> Groselha: a que taxa
<Groselha> AlexandreMBM,  substituiu sim
<AlexandreMBM> O próprio Firefox ou o wget?
<RenatoSilva> Groselha: usa um gerenciador de download pra baixar isso
<AlexandreMBM> Você já tinha identificado o arquivo antigo?
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: DownloadThemAll, algo assim.
<RenatoSilva> Groselha: deve ter no ubuntu algum. BTW os FF mais novos nao gerenciam download nao?
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: no windows uso o free download manager
<Groselha> RenatoSilva,  gerenciam mas se vc desconectar ou dar algum problema de conexão
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: instala a extensão Flashgot para integrar melhor no Firefox o gerenciador de downloads
<Groselha> ele já dá o arquivo como falho
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: deve ser problema aqui mesmo. Com a Groselha também estão ruins os acentos, para mim
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: sim, eu conheço o Free Download Manager
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: empathy escroto rsrs
<Groselha> AlexandreMBM,  o groselha
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: quando é o caso, uso
<RenatoSilva> é baumzinho
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: estou começando a ficar com nojo do Empathy.
<RenatoSilva> hehe
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: o jeito dele me agrada, mas está cheio de bug
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: já disse rapa, usa outro...
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: parece até que estou me assemelhando a fã de Windows!
<Monarquista> por que não usa o Pidgin....?!
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: eu uso Pidgin, mas é só para maiores
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: é, foi demais para mim. Não vou mais perder tempo, vou para Pidgin.
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: vou mandar o ultimo link pra lhe dar mais opções sobre isso e não toco nesse assunto mais...
<Monarquista> calma ai...
<Monarquista> leia o link primeiro..
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: eu gosto do Pidgin. Estava explicando ao Monarquista ontem que apenas queria manter o Empathy padrão, isso se ele prestasse.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas já está me fazendo raiva demais!
<Groselha> outro problema
<Groselha> a minha atualização
<Groselha> quando vou fazer ela
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: http://espacoliberdade.blog.br/blog/dica-de-download/chat-de-qualidade-no-linux-parte-2/
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: que atualização?
<Groselha> ela diz que necessita da instalação de pacotes não confiáveis e n procede
<Groselha> AlexandreMBM,  do ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: o Pidgin é um ó também, mas acho menos pior que o empathy, mais por ser mais velho, acredito
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: quem diz?
<Groselha> o gerenciador de atualizações
<AlexandreMBM> Se tiver como capturar a tela...
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: tem o "Captura de tela"
<Groselha> okay vou mandar para vc
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: o Pidgin tem o jeito dele de funcionar e se você não gosta você que se dane saca? Ele costuma ter constantes problemas e crashes nas novas versões, principalmente com os protocolos, fazendo o MSN/IRC/Yahoo etc não funcionar.
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: eu ainda uso o 2.7.11
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: bem lembrado. No passado eu tive raivas com os crashes do Pidgin.
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: os desenvolvedores são super amigáveis kkkk
<Groselha> AlexandreMBM,  aceita ai
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: se me lembro bem um amigo meu perdeu uma lista de 500 contatos do ICQ, numa fração de segundo, quando ainda era GAIM
<RenatoSilva> Groselha: http://imgur.com
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: uma coisa que eu acho escrota é a senha do IRC
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: ou você salva (em plain-text!), ou tem que sempre ao entrar digitar "/msg nickserv identify senha"
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: ou 2shared.com. Dica (implícita) do Monarquista, ontem.
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: ai ai ai estou começando a desanimar. Bom lembrar de todos esses detalhizinhos!
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: eu vou é pesquisar workgrounds para Empathy mesmo, acho.
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: achei o link muito vago, apesar de "lembrar" muitas opções.
<Monarquista> o IM da Mozilla também usa o IRC
<Groselha> AlexandreMBM,  http://imgur.com/JKsLT.jpg
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: isso foi quando clicou o botão "Instalar atualizações"? Pode ser nada.
<Groselha> foi
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: tire um mostrando o "Detalhes".
<AlexandreMBM> Groselha: antes de tudo, acione o "Verificar".
<Groselha> deixa para lá
<Groselha> estou sem saco já
<Groselha> vou sair até mais
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: UTF-8. Provavelmente é aqui mesmo. OK, Monarquista.
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva, Monarquista sugerem que eu coloque o que?
<AlexandreMBM> Será que eu vou precisar reabrir essa janela?
<Monarquista> tá falando do que!?
<AlexandreMBM> Do encoding que está no Empathy aqui.
<Monarquista> sei lá, nunca consegui resolvero problema dele não....
<AlexandreMBM> Coloco ISO 8859-15, ISO 8859-1 ou latin1?
<Monarquista> nem ligo
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: o problema parece ser aqui.
<AlexandreMBM> O motivo de eu ler as mensagens da Groselha e do Daekdroom com '?' no lugar de acentos.
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: eu vou de latin1...
<AlexandreMBM> Oops! Acabei vendo que não tem assim. Então escolhi ISO 8859-15.
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: por favor, digita algo acentuado aí.
<Daekdroom> Não. ;)
<AlexandreMBM> Vou conectar e reconectar, pra vê.
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: digita algo aí, acentuado, por favor.
<AlexandreMBM> Voltei!
<Daekdroom> É ê ã ñ â ê ç
<AlexandreMBM> Vixe!
<AlexandreMBM> Nada.
<annakamilla> olá
<AlexandreMBM> Não tendo os alternativo fica osso.
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla: se for para meu teste, valeu! Mas não foi dessa vez.
<AlexandreMBM> Vou colocar ISO 8859-1.
<annakamilla> AlexandreMBM, que cliente de irc você tem ??
<annakamilla> AlexandreMBM, que cliente de irc você tem ??
<AlexandreMBM> Eita que o cabeçalho do canal ficou uma bagunça só!
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla: Empathy. Conheço outros, inclusive o melhor: XChat.
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla: eu queria resolver os acentos no Empathy.
<annakamilla> AlexandreMBM, eu uso o xchat para irc e o emapthy para os outros
<AlexandreMBM> Problema parecer ser ele não ter configuração alternativa.
<annakamilla> ah
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla: digita aí acentos, por favor.
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: digita aí acentos, por favor.
<annakamilla> á é í ó ú
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla: deu certo
<Daekdroom> É ê ã ç
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: deu certo
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: digita aí acentos por favor
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´
<Monarquista> ``````````````````````````````
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: aff! deu certo
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: e você?
<AlexandreMBM> OK... né possível
<AlexandreMBM> vou cantar vitória!
<AlexandreMBM> ahuahuaha
<AlexandreMBM> Negócio é ISO 8859-1
<AlexandreMBM> Agora faltou apenas o problema da janela crescer.
<AlexandreMBM> ... numa digitação longa.
<AlexandreMBM> E parece que só acontece com IRC>
<AlexandreMBM> IRC
<Monarquista> annakamilla: to usando 3 firefox aqui, o oficial do repo, o oficial que baixei (9.0.1) e o 10 beta 5 AUHSUAHSHUAHSAUH
<annakamilla> hehehehehe[
<xGrind> Monarquista; 3? kk
<xGrind> como ta o 10 ?
<Daekdroom> Tá muitíssimo parecido com o 9, xGrind
<Monarquista> ótimo, rappido e sem nenhum bugo desde ontem quando o baixei!
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: até agora não teve problema com o Google Reader no Firefox 9.0.1 em Ubuntu 11.10.
<xGrind> velocidade, peso igual?
<Monarquista> *rapido
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: porcaria! Um acento quebrado.
<xGrind> kkkkk
<AlexandreMBM> "Ótimo"
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: digita "rápido"
<Monarquista> rápido
<AlexandreMBM> Vixe...
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla: digita "rápido"
<alvaro> ???
<annakamilla> rápido
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro: acentos? só veio "???"
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla: bom.
<alvaro> O que estão testando?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro: uma falta de interoperabilidade
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro: na minha opinião, o canal está em UTF-8. Vejam o cabeçalho.
<AlexandreMBM> Daí eu vi dicas que é comum usarem ISO 8859-1 ou ISO 8859-15
<AlexandreMBM> Algumas pessoas aqui usam configurações alternativas, como estepe
<AlexandreMBM> Mas o Empathy não me permite isso.
<AlexandreMBM> Estava UTF-8.
<AlexandreMBM> Estava OK com RenatoSilva e Monarquista
<AlexandreMBM> Mas não com Daekdroom
<AlexandreMBM> Nem com annakamilla
<AlexandreMBM> Agora, inverteu
<AlexandreMBM> E algum ou alguns deles tem configuração "estepe" em latin1
<AlexandreMBM> Usando XChat.
<alvaro> Para entrar no forum entro pelo Xchat-GNOME é mais tranquilo
<RenatoSilva> tava off
<AlexandreMBM> Olhei muito rapidamente, mas parece que não há regra de encoding para esse canal
<AlexandreMBM> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro: os acentos também não estão OK com você
<alvaro> Tem até corretor ortográfico
<AlexandreMBM> O problema não é o cliente, nessa questão
<AlexandreMBM> O Empathy também tem corretor ortográfico
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: maçã, saiu ok ae? Tá no pidgin
<RenatoSilva> ?
<AlexandreMBM> O problema é que tem gente usando UTF-8, tem gente usando ISO 8859-1, e gente usando ISO 8859-15 e gente usando latin1 e sei lá mais o que.
<AlexandreMBM> Na minha opinião deveria ser UTF-8 e cabou-se.
<alvaro> Engraçado eu estou vendo tudo que escrevem com acentos nos devidos lugares
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: po pra parada da senha você pode usar uma caixa de diálogo com essa versão alternativa do plugin irchelper: https://www.guifications.org/attachments/199/irchelper_cde268dfc3ca.so.zip
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: estou no Empathy.
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: https://www.guifications.org/issues/672
<RenatoSilva> ISO 8859-1 == latin 1
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: ah! OK. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu estava estranhando essa distinção mesmo...
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/59825250/irchelper-password-dialog.png
<AlexandreMBM> Lembrava da grafia do U como V no latim, que mudou depois do Império Romano.
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: eu tive que escrever esse treco na mão, porque acho o pidgin o menos pior. Tive que escrever em C, eca!
<AlexandreMBM> Enfim, voltando ao assunto. A freenode deve ter um orientação quanto a isso. Onde estariaw
<AlexandreMBM> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras diz nada sobre encoding
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: você que mude não o mundo :P
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: brincadeira, pergunta no #freenode
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: já entrei lá
<AlexandreMBM> O usuário Fuchs respondeu que isso deve ser política do canal. Quem é o dono desse canalw
<AlexandreMBM> €
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<AlexandreMBM> falaram lá que muitos canais usam UTF-8
<AlexandreMBM> quem quer botar ordem nessa casa?
<AlexandreMBM> Eu vou testar se o cabeçalho está em UTF-8
<AlexandreMBM> Pois é...
<AlexandreMBM> O cabeçalho do canal está em UTF-8, como a configuração padrão do Empahty, o cliente padrão do Ubuntu, já estava sugerindo.
<AlexandreMBM> Sendo assim, eu convido todos a usar UTF-8.
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla: já que você somente está aqui, sugiro mais veemente UTF-8
<annakamilla> ok
<AlexandreMBM> Pentium233: você tá de onda...
<AlexandreMBM> Pentium233: qual a distro?
<mangojambo> Olá, preciso de uma rápida ajuda... Alguém lembra o nome de um jogo no qual você é um microorganismo em tem que cuidar do seu ambiente para poder comer e reproduzir
<mangojambo> os recursos do ambiente começavam a ficar escassos
<mangojambo> achei .. Cultivation ...
<tds> Boa noite, a paz! Não consigo enviar arquivos do pc para o celular via bluetooth. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Tds_mg> REGISTER tt0304 thdoss@gmail.com
<thiago_> ALguém poderia me ajudar?
<thiago_> Não consigo enviar arquivos de minha máquina para o celular via bluetooth.
<xGrind> thiago_; oq acontece?
<thiago_> xGrind, não consigo enviar arquivos do pc para o celular via bluetooth.
<thiago_> xGrind, instalei a última versão do Blueman.
<thiago_> Xgrind, não obtive sucesso.
<thiago_> xGrind, encontrei diversos relatos sobre tal bug.
<xGrind> thiago_; aqui em consigo.
<xGrind> em um cel, ele nao vai. no outro sim
<xGrind> o.O
<thiago_> Nossa.
<thiago_> xGrind, possuo o NOkia C2-01.
<xGrind> os 2 meus sao xing-ling kk
<thiago_> Consegui ter acesso aos arquivos de me celular via comando obexfs -b MAC /home/diretóriocriado
<thiago_> SOmente
<thiago_> Somente desta maneira.*
<thiago_> Aparente acesso.
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<Monarquista> Boa noite.
<Doomtron> :)
<AlexandreMBM> Doomtron: boa noite
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: descrobri
<Monarquista> ?
<AlexandreMBM> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=587441
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém no canal #empathy, da GimpNet, apontou
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que corrigiram lá pelo Gentoo
<AlexandreMBM> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356359
<AlexandreMBM> Tem um diff, se não é o caso de esperar pelo repositório, ou ajudá-lo
<AlexandreMBM> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=175596&action=diff
 * AlexandreMBM torcendo para atualizarem o Empathy com isso!
<Monarquista> beelza.
<Monarquista> belza.
<Monarquista> beleza.
<Monarquista> :s
<Monarquista> por que você mesmo não concertza!?
<Monarquista> derrepente não seja tão dificil pra você! ;)
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: não tenho tempo. E não avaliei se saberia. Mas está aí, para quem quiser saber.
<Monarquista> beleza...
<kevin_Mitnick> olá boa noite a todos
<kevin_Mitnick> gostária de saber se alguem pode me indicar algum programa para monitorar a temperatura do processador?
<kevin_Mitnick> no ubuntu é claro
<Monarquista> kevin_Mitnick: de um pulinho no ubunuted...
<kevin_Mitnick> blz
<kevin_Mitnick> olhar aqui
<Monarquista> kevin_Mitnick: http://ubuntued.info/veja-as-temperaturas-do-seu-computador-no-painel-do-unity
<kevin_Mitnick> Monarquista
<kevin_Mitnick> Impossível achar pacote 1m-sensors
<kevin_Mitnick> essa foi a menssagem que deu
<kevin_Mitnick> foda
<AlexandreMBM> kevin_Mitnick: aqui no canal, como em muito outros da freenode, está sendo usado o encoding UTF-8
<Monarquista> tem que instlar os lm sensors antes...
<kevin_Mitnick> vou tentar novamente aqui novamente
<kevin_Mitnick> ja instalei o pacote
<kevin_Mitnick> e nada
<Monarquista> tem que ativar eles
<Monarquista> configurar
<Monarquista> kevin_Mitnick: https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu%2Bconfigurar%2Blm-sensors
<kevin_Mitnick> tentar novamente
<kevin_Mitnick> mas acho que tenho que reiniciar o sistema
<AlexandreMBM> kevin_Mitnick: talvez apenas encerrar a sessão e entrar em uma nova
<AlexandreMBM> depois que reiniciar o serviço
<kevin_Mitnick> ok
<AlexandreMBM> se não me engano, tem um serviço
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-22
<kevin_Mitnick> quando digito sensors aparce a temperatura
<kevin_Mitnick> mas não detalhadamente
<kevin_Mitnick> se não me engano é do k-sensors
<kevin_Mitnick> se não me engano monitora, apenas o hd
<kevin_Mitnick> reiniciando o sistema
<andersoncarlos83> boa noite pessoal,
<andersoncarlos83> comprei um placa de vídeo EVGA NVIDIA Geforce Gt 520 e quando eu instalo ela o meu monitor fica todo desconfigurado com os ícones enormes. tentei instalr o driver da NVIDIA mas fala que tenho que sair do X e mesmo quando eu saio dele fala que ele esta ativo e num deixa eu instalar o driver...
<andersoncarlos83> achei uns tutoriais mas todos foram sem exito...
<Monarquista> andersoncarlos83: já tentou o do forum ubuntu br?
<andersoncarlos83> ja sim
<Monarquista> sem pre deu certo comigo...
<Monarquista> e depois ussou o de configuração do plymout?!
<andersoncarlos83> procurei lá mas num achei nada sobre essa placa
<andersoncarlos83> plymout?
<Monarquista> andersoncarlos83: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,69789.0.html
<Monarquista> andersoncarlos83: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,70325.0.html
<Monarquista> sempre fiz ele e dão certo, primeiro o do driver!
<andersoncarlos83> faço esse primeiro?
<andersoncarlos83> Guia geral NVIDIA para Ubuntu 10.04~11.10 - 1.0
<Monarquista> isso ai!
<andersoncarlos83> vou tentar
<Monarquista> se fizer certinho funciona de boa!
<Monarquista> e ainda vai ficar com a ultima versão do driver!
<Monarquista> :)
<andersoncarlos83> Monarquista: muito obrigado
<andersoncarlos83> :D
<Monarquista> é nosso!
<Monarquista> sucesso lá!
<Monarquista> :)
<Monarquista> Bom domingo #ubuntu-br
<Monarquista> patrick_:
<kevin_Mitnick> um softwarer bom para a recuperação de dádos?
<DavyS> kevin_Mitnick: testdisk
<kevin_Mitnick> testdisk, não é apenas para testes?
<DavyS> não
<DavyS> o nome engana :p
<kevin_Mitnick> acho que tem esse mesmo programa para outra plataforma
<kevin_Mitnick> no caso windows
<kevin_Mitnick> se eu não me engano
<kevin_Mitnick> davys: vc ja utilizou esse softwarer para recuperação?
<kevin_Mitnick> alguma vez?
<DavyS> kevin_Mitnick: nunca precisei, mas conheço pessoas q utilizaram numa boa, inclusive outro dia apareceu um cara aqui no canal querendo recuperar dados tbm, indiquei o mesmo software e ele conseguiu recuperar
<kevin_Mitnick> blz
<kevin_Mitnick> no meu caso estou tentando recuperar alguns arquivos do meu pendriver
<kevin_Mitnick> davys: sabe dizer qual o melhor curso em segurança de redes?
<kevin_Mitnick> 4linux ou clavis
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<DavyS> nem sei
<GustavoMolotov> alguem sabe de algum outro server que tem muitos canais brasileiros?
<kevin_Mitnick> davys: kr não obtive sucesso
<kevin_Mitnick> com o testdisk
<kevin_Mitnick> algum outro programa
<kevin_Mitnick> sendo um espesifico para fat
<kevin_Mitnick> ou midias removiveis
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<DavyS> kevin_Mitnick: qual foi o problema?
<kevin_Mitnick> não houve exito na recuperação de dádos
<raclinux> bom dia galera
<raclinux> tudo beleza com vocês?
<raclinux> tem alguém na sala que utilize bem o programa DeveDe?
<raclinux> to com serias dificuldades com relação a inserção de legenda
<raclinux> to estudando outras coisas mais serias como weblogic e nagios mas por enquanto devo admitir que to levando uma surra de conversão e gravação de dvd no ubuntu
<xGrind> raclinux; eae
<raclinux> eae xGrind beleza?
<xGrind> blz. abre o devede ae
<raclinux> demorou
<raclinux> ja ta aberto
<xGrind> qndo vc add um video, ja aparece a parte de adicionar legenda
<xGrind> vc esta criando como DVD ?
<raclinux> sim. crio o projeto completo para gravar em dvd mas tem hora que a legenda aparece outra hora não e tbm não sei como faze-la sincronizar com o filme
<xGrind> raclinux; essa parte de sincronizar com o filme é da legenda mesmo
<xGrind> na legenda, cada parte é marcada com o tempo do filme
<raclinux> como assim brother?
<xGrind> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-22-01-2012-030435.php
<xGrind> olhae
<raclinux> vc quer dizer que o sincronismo é automatico?
<xGrind> uhum
<xGrind> isso q te mandei é onde coloca a legenda. e olha isso:
<xGrind> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-22-01-2012-030521.php
<xGrind> é como é feita a legenda. cada parte q tem um tempo, é onde irá mostrar o texto na tela.
<kevin_Mitnick> ai galera, alguem ja usou o Foremost?
<raclinux> porra velho velu mesmo
<raclinux> eu to me ferrando desde a semana passada
<raclinux> primeiro tentei com o man dvd mas me aborreci tanto que desisti
<xGrind> ;D
<raclinux> era só erro em cima de erro
<xGrind> raclinux; usa o subdownloader pra baixar legenda
<xGrind> esses dias baixei uma legenda e tava toda zuada. dae baixei outra e ta normal.
<raclinux> esse subdownloader é um site ou um programa?
<xGrind> programa
<raclinux> consigo ele pelo apt-get?
<xGrind> uhum
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install subdownloader
<raclinux> demorou vou instalar ja
<raclinux> pelo visto vc manja do assunto
<xGrind> vc coloca a pasta onde está os videos e ele ja procura todos pra voce e ja coloca na mesma pasta com o mesmo nome do video.
<xGrind> ou entao, voce escolhe apenas um video e ele procura. ou entao escreve o nome de algum video que voce nao tenha no pc e ele procura no servidor tb.
<xGrind> eu baixo filme todo dia :D
<raclinux> porra
<raclinux> sinistro
<raclinux> eu to engatinhando ainda nesse assunto
<raclinux> meu irmão mais novo manja pra caralho disso mas ele usa windows
<xGrind> eu usava windows e nao fazia nada nele. depois que comecei a usar linux, aprendi muita coisa
<raclinux> eu agora virei adepto do linux de vez
<raclinux> em especial do ubuntu
<xGrind> raclinux; eu acabei de rodar o android aki no ubuntu kk
<raclinux> to estudando muito pq gosto do sistema operacional e tbm pq to na área de ti e quero me especializar em linux
<xGrind> ta no boot ainda, mas deu certo. só to esperando aparece a area de trabalho
<raclinux> eu tbm ja fiz isso. vc usou o virtual box?
<xGrind> nao.
<raclinux> como vc fez?
<xGrind> baixei o emulador SDK da google
<xGrind> mardito nao sai da tela de boot
<xGrind> http://www.marcelocavalcante.net/portal/2010/07/20/que-tal-testar-o-android-em-seu-linux/
<JavaNunes> oi
<raclinux> opa fala java nunes
<raclinux> bom dia beleza?
<JavaNunes> beleza
<raclinux> não conhecia esse emulador
<raclinux> eu emulei o android mas foi pelo virtual box
<JavaNunes> que emulador?
<raclinux> sdk do google
<xGrind> raclinux; como fez isso?
<raclinux> facil brother
<raclinux> eu ja tenho virtual box instalado no ubuntu. tudo o que precisei fazer foi baixar uma iso do android e emulei a partir dela
<raclinux> vou te passar os links
<xGrind> fmz
<raclinux> site oficial virtual box: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<xGrind> virtualbox eu tenho
<raclinux> site oficial android: http://www.android-x86.org/download
<xGrind> hmm. dae sim
<raclinux> espero ter te ajudado brother
<raclinux> comigo funcionou
<xGrind> \o
<xGrind> o outro aki nao sai da tela de boot
<xGrind> raclinux; flws
<raclinux> opa demorou brother
<raclinux> no que eu puder ajudar a galera aqui do chat eu ajudo
<raclinux> ja usei o programa e ele achou legenda pra todos
<xGrind> raclinux; fmz ;D
<raclinux> rapaziada to saindo. um otimo domingo a todos
<raclinux> www.lpic.com.br - acessem esse site. para quem quer tirar certificação linux esse é o lugar. fica a minha dica
<raclinux> e lembrando que sou novato no chat mas no que eu puder ajudar a todos, podem contar comigo
<raclinux> fui
<LACabeza> ola pessoal
<LACabeza> tem alguem on?
<paladinn> s
<paladinn> todos estao on
<paladinn> mas provavelmente afk
<paladinn> ^^
<LACabeza> xD
<LACabeza> tipo, to com um problema aqui
<LACabeza> quando formatei meu note, comi mosca e deixei a partição /boot apenas com 100mb
<LACabeza> agora a cada atualização de quernel a partição fica cheia
<LACabeza> dae eu tava querendo ignorar essa partição e mudar o /boot para a partição raiz, que tem espaço de sobra
<LACabeza> vc acha que é possivel?
<marcelomauro> .
<paladinn> quernel ?
<LACabeza> é que tipo, por ter pouco espaço, quando eu atualizo o quernel, no caso aqui, do 3.0.14 para 3.0.15
<LACabeza> encheu o espaço todo do /boot
<paladinn> quernel ?
<paladinn> LACabeza vc atualiza o q ?
<LACabeza> sim, kernel...
<LACabeza> até ontem eu usava linux-headers-3.0.0-14-*
<LACabeza> dae atualizei para linux-headers-3.0.0-15-*
<paladinn> qndo for pedir ajuda, não escreve errado plx #ficaadica
<Wertron_> ola, alguem poderia me dar um ajuda com criacao de pacotes para ubuntu ?
<barna_> Wertron_, como assim?
<Wertron_> eu já estou gerando o pacote do meu aplicativo para ubuntu, porém para funcionar a aplicacao é necessário que seje instalado o gdm
<Wertron_> porem ao tentar instalar o pacote o dpkg nao instala automaticamente o gdm
<Wertron_> e a instalacao de erro, mas se eu isntalar o gdm por fora e tentar instalar o meu aplicativa ele funciona sem problema
<Wertron_> alguem saberia me dizer como acertar isso ?
<Wertron_> estou usando o seguinte comando para gerar o pacote: dpkg -b diretorio
<barna_> hummm, disso eu num manjo! desculpe! mas deve ter uma galera aki q sabe te ajudar!
<barna_> só esperar um pouco q alguem responde!
<barna_> galera to com um erro numa partição ext4, num to achando nada muito bom pra reparar esse erro! alguem pode me indicar como fazer ou um tutorial??
<Wertron_> ta blz valeu
<barna_> erro usando o e2fsck! http://paste.ubuntu.com/813096/
<Monarquista> barna_:
<alvaro> Barna_
<alvaro> Bomdia
<barna_> alvaro, e ai! blz?
<barna_> bom dia!
<barna_> ainda com o problema no 11.04 + compiz?
<alvaro> tive que fazer uma solução radical, formatei :(
<barna_> heheheheehe, ta usando qual versão agora?
<alvaro> A mesma, porem instalei de forma diferente e deu certo
<barna_> ta rodando o compiz blz?
<alvaro> Acredito que descobri o que causou isso. O compiz sim tá normal
<barna_> q massa!
<alvaro> Quando instalei a primeira vez, tem a tal opção de instalar e atualizar os pacotes ao mesmo tempo, acredito que foi nesse ponto que deu zebra
<barna_> num sei! eu to usando o 10.04! o 11.04 aki deu muito bug!
<alvaro> testou MD5 ?
<barna_> sim sim, o OS instala OK! o problema é q ele é muito instavel!
<alvaro> O que eu uso é a primeira versão do 11.04
<alvaro> As demais não posso de dizer se a bugs
<EdvaldoSCruz> BOA TARDE
<EdvaldoSCruz> tento receber minha senha do wiki, mas não chega. alguém sabe me dizer o porquê que não enviam mas a senha do wiki ?
<barna_> to com um erro numa partição ext4, alguem pode me indicar um tutorial/programa/forma p/ arrumar esse erro?
<barna_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813096/
<licensed> barna_, tu nao usa criptografado nao ne?
<barna_> licensed, como assim?
<barna_> pra arrumar a partição???
<vitorlobo> alguem ai tem o debian ou ubuntu em um modem d-link?
<vitorlobo> alguem ai tem o debian ou ubuntu em um modem d-link?
<vitorlobo> alguem ai tem o debian ou ubuntu em um modem d-link?
<barna_> eu
<Monarquista> barna_: ele lhe perguntou o que era a questão?!
<AlexandreMBM> Boa tarde! Alguém conhece tutorial de PPA.
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: boa tarde.
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: eu estou usando também o Liferea.
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: por que um tutorial?!
<Monarquista> da Mozilla!?
<AlexandreMBM> Acho que não.
<Monarquista> o que é isso?!
<AlexandreMBM> Agregador de RSS.
<Monarquista> a sim..
<AlexandreMBM> Ele sincroniza Google Reader.
<Monarquista> o que vem com o Firefox já me basta e sobra!
<Monarquista> :D
<AlexandreMBM> A versão 1.8 organiza em pasta e tal.
<AlexandreMBM> Qual é?
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: não é applet não, já vem nele mesmo, só clicar no customizar e arrastar ele pra o Firefox..
<Monarquista> faz se quiser.
<Monarquista> faz ai e veja...
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: e sincroniza com Google Reader?
<AlexandreMBM> http://liferea.sourceforge.net/
<Monarquista> não sei..
<Monarquista> não uso o reader não, é coisa de mais pra mim, prefiro o que é mais simples e direto tipo o do FF
<Monarquista> pra que um tuto sobre PPA!?
<AlexandreMBM> Num achei o negócio aqui não, no Firefox.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu tive de compilar o Liferea 1.8.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas existe https://launchpad.net/~liferea/+archive/ppa
<AlexandreMBM> E achei https://code.launchpad.net/~liferea/+junk/packaging
<Monarquista> rapaz, clica ai com o direito do maouse perto do botão de voltar paginas do FF e ponha em customizar...
<AlexandreMBM> Só que não estou sabendo usar.
<AlexandreMBM> Fiz isso. Mas depois, nada.
<Monarquista> procurar o simbolo do RSS
<Monarquista> tá ai nos mini aplicativos..
<Monarquista> tem que procurar...
<AlexandreMBM> Queria empacotar aquilo. Parece que as coisas já estão preparadas nesse segundo PPA aí em cima.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas não sei como usá-las.
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: eu uso esse símbolo.
<Monarquista> então é isso!
<Monarquista> isso que uso e nada mais!
<AlexandreMBM> Ele é um botão que sugere que eu inscreva o feed.
<AlexandreMBM> Sempre escolhi Google Reader.
<Monarquista> google reader é carnaval pra mim, não preciso disso tudo não...
<AlexandreMBM> E no caso de Firefox, ele cria um menu na barra de favoritos, não é issow
<AlexandreMBM> * não isso?
<Monarquista> isso mesmo!
<Monarquista> pra mim tá perfeito.
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: eu acompanho vários canais, para estudo. Não coisa técnica de informática. Gosto de colecionar etc.
<AlexandreMBM> Preciso gerenciar coisas que não li, coisas que gostei mais, usar marcadores.
<Monarquista> o que me interessa pra que eu copie eu uso o Screen Grab do FF e porbto, arquivo integralmente arquivado! :)
<Monarquista> *pronto...
<Monarquista> pra que um tuto sobre PPA!?
<AlexandreMBM> Não resolve pra mim, exatamente por ser imagem. E, na realidade, faço questão de ter o "arquivo".
<AlexandreMBM> Quero ver se usando https://code.launchpad.net/~liferea/+junk/packaging...
<AlexandreMBM> Eu colaboro para https://launchpad.net/~liferea/+archive/ppa
<Monarquista> um...
<AlexandreMBM> Ver. Avaliar. Se for viável pra mim...
<AlexandreMBM> Renovar experiências com empacotamento DEB.
<AlexandreMBM> Conhece algum tutorial.
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<AlexandreMBM> Eu andei vendo em inglês, no próprio Launchpad, mas carece muito de detalhes.
<AlexandreMBM> Entendi quase nada. Há lacunas, para eu realmente fazer algo.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu lhe mostrei? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=587441
<AlexandreMBM> É um bug do GTK, e não do Empathy.
<Monarquista> ism mostrou..
<Monarquista> *sim
<Monarquista> mnãnão, conheço não...
<Monarquista> Nnão...
<Monarquista> não..
<Monarquista> eita
<Monarquista> O.o
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM; onde esta a pergunta? :D
<barna_> licensed, desculpa kra, tinha lido errado! tá criptografado não!
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind: Quero ver se usando https://code.launchpad.net/~liferea/+junk/packaging...
<AlexandreMBM> Eu colaboro para https://launchpad.net/~liferea/+archive/ppa
<AlexandreMBM> Nesse PPA existe pacote versão 1.6.
<AlexandreMBM> Ontem eu compile 1.8 com sucesso e fiquei com vontade de empacotar.
<AlexandreMBM> Já empacotei pacotes DEB usando scripts próprios...
<xGrind> nao sei mexer com ppa
<AlexandreMBM> Mas vejo que o primeiro PPA aí tem a receita, basta saber usá-la, lê-la.
<AlexandreMBM> Estou um pouco perdido.
<AlexandreMBM> Não preciso perguntar a quem saiba.
<AlexandreMBM> Estou procurando tutoriais.
<xGrind> ja viram o Pear OS Linux?
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: sabe empacotar .deb?!
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: não sei (hoje). Mas já fiz  e guardei o projeto. Está em algum no outro computador.
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: mas suspeito que o PPA tem um modo ligeiramente diferente do que eu fiz pra mim
<AlexandreMBM> Acabaram de me indicar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<AlexandreMBM> Era isso que eu procurava
<vitorlobo>  alguem aí usa modem d-link 500b com ubuntu ou debian?
<vitorlobo>  alguem aí usa modem d-link 500b com ubuntu ou debian?,
<vitorlobo>  alguem aí usa modem d-link 500b com ubuntu ou debian?,
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=343&p=2450&hilit=.deb#p2416
<vitorlobo>  alguem aí usa modem d-link 500b com ubuntu ou debian?
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: não gostei do Debreate, na época.
<AlexandreMBM> Bonitinho, mas fazer um script para o projeto foi mais eficiente.
<AlexandreMBM> Muito mais.
<Monarquista> você quem sabe...
<AlexandreMBM> Obrigado pelos links. Verei todos.
<vitorlobo>  alguem aí usa modem d-link 500b com ubuntu ou debian?
<barna_> vitorlobo, eu! mas qual a sua pergunta de verdade??? ou é só uma pesquisa?
<vitorlobo> barna_, http://www.forumdebian.com.br/topico-problema-d-link-500b
<vitorlobo> barna_,  é exatamente isso
<barna_> vitorlobo, outras paginas carregam de boa?
<vitorlobo> barna_,  sim
<vitorlobo> menos essas 3
<vitorlobo> e só no debian
<vitorlobo> ta em rede
<vitorlobo> e aqui ta de windows
<vitorlobo> e ta abrindo tudo
<vitorlobo> agora no debian no notebook nao
<vitorlobo> so n abre esses 3
<barna_> vamos lá pro canal de debian então??? aki é de ubuntu!
<vitorlobo> barna_,  certo
<AlexandreMBM> Tem um bot nesse canal?
<barna_> tinha, mas faz um tempão q ele sumiu!
<AlexandreMBM> barna_: ele fazia o que?
<barna_> fazia o log do canal, e respondia vairas coisas usando o ! no inicio da frase! ajudava bastante!
<Daekdroom> Log e factóides
<Daekdroom> (como o bot do #ubuntu)
<barna_> exato!
<barna_> alguem sabe o q aconteceu com ele?
<Daekdroom> Eu nem tinha notado que ele tinha sumido
<AlexandreMBM> barna_, Daekdroom: sabem onde ficava (ficou) o log?
<barna_> faz mais de mes!
<barna_> ja acho aki!
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: como era o nome dele?
<Daekdroom> Não lembro
<barna_> acho q era isso! http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/
<Daekdroom> Tem uma página na Wiki do Ubuntu que lista os bots e os canais que eles ficam.
<Daekdroom> O #ubuntu-br não tá lá.
<Daekdroom> Acho que ele sumiu de vez mesmo.
<barna_> uma pena, ele ajudava bastante!
<AlexandreMBM> barna_: o link não acessou
<AlexandreMBM> Daekdroom: qual seria a página
<Daekdroom> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: o que voce conseguiu resolver ontem
<UdontKnow> ae
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: bot death...
<elionay> alguem ae ja uso xfce?
<elionay> to com uns probleminhas
<omelete> elionay,  ql o pro?
<elionay> resolvi usar o xfce mas quando instalei o mrxvt coloco uma source que tem transparencia so que a transparaencia nao funciona no meu mrxvt
<omelete> sei ñ
<omelete> ñ uso transparencia e etc
<elionay> muito estranho ne
<omelete> aqui fica o sistema padrao msm
<omelete> só mudo o tema
<elionay> hm
<elionay> eu sempre usei gnome mas com esse unity nao me agrado nao entao resolvi testar o xfce
<elionay> agora vejo que deveria ter feito isso a mais tempo
<elionay> kkkk
<UdontKnow> elionay: ueh, se nao gosta do unity, use o gnome-shell
<L88os1> boa tarde
<patrick_> boa
<L88os1> estou com problemas na atualização
<L88os1> alguém pode me ajudar?
<elionay> mas eu tava querendo testar outras interface
<elionay> testei o fluxbox e o xfce
<elionay> gostei mais do xfce
<elionay> aproveitei pra testar este MOC e to adorando
<elionay> tambem
<alvaro> L88os1 atualização de que tipo?
<alvaro> aplicativos
<elionay> so nao to entendendo o porque meu mrxvt nao ta ativando transparencia ;/
<L88os1> estava atualizando o sistema pelo gerenciador de atualizações mais deu esse problema
<L88os1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813468/
<alvaro> Estava utilizando atualizações oficiais ou não?
<L88os1> acho que era do mediubuntu
<L88os1> alg assim
<patrick_> L88os1 nao recomendo atualizar o sistema agora
<L88os1> porque?
<patrick_> é at oficial?
<L88os1> acho que sim. atualização de codec do medibuntu
<patrick_> pois dependendo como o 12.04 esta em testes pode acontecer de baixar pacotes da versao
<alvaro> exatamente
<patrick_> recomento esperar a versao final
<L88os1> você viu o paste que mandei?
<patrick_> atualizar agora é por sua conta e risco
<alvaro> ferrei meu sistema por causa disso
<alvaro> sim
<patrick_> por isso sai do ubuntu
<patrick_> (:
<L88os1> apareceu alguns problemas com o kernel
<L88os1> tem como baixar o kernel novamente?
<alvaro> não continuo no ubuntu
<elionay> patrick_: qual distro ta usando agora?
<patrick_> elionay archlinux
<elionay> hm
<patrick_> distro rolling (:
<patrick_> L88os1 espere sair o final dai vc atualiza
<L88os1> patrick_: você atualizou o sistema para solucionar o problema com o xorg?
<patrick_> L88os1 mas o melhor a fazer seria esperar a versao e reinstalala
<patrick_> L88os1 o que tem o xorg?
<L88os1> bloqueia a tela, e quando você for digitar a senha, em vez de digitar a senha aperte: ctrl+alt+ *
<L88os1> ai vai entrar no sistema sem precisar da senha
<elionay> patrick_: eu tava pensando em utilizar ele
<elionay> mas nao sei se devo
<patrick_> L88os1 voce instalou algum app sobre isto?
<L88os1> sobre oq?
<patrick_> elionay escolha uma distro q se adeque ao que voce precise fazer...
<patrick_> elionay utilizo o arch pois gosto de sofrer um pouco e saber tudo o que tenho no meu linux
<elionay> u utilizo so pra desktop mesmo
<patrick_> elionay nao gosto de distro pre-instalaveis
<elionay> hm
<patrick_> elionay odeio next next
<patrick_> ¬¬
<elionay> kkkkkkkk
<L88os1> eu gosto do ubuntu, pela facilidade.
<elionay> ubuntu e bom pra desktop como eu
<patrick_> L88os1 qual versao vc utiliza?
<elionay> eu uso o oneric
<elionay> tava pensando em fedora
<L88os1> 11.10
<elionay> mas como so uso pra desktop
<elionay> vo fica no ubuntu mesmo
<L88os1> o 12.04 vai vir incrivel
<L88os1> estou ansioso;
<patrick_> L88os1 o 12.04 vem mesmo pra mudar a questao de linux desktop
<elionay> hm
<L88os1> a unica coisa que me deixa triste com o ubuntu, é que não consigo fazer minha placa de captura funcionar.
<patrick_> L88os1 só q acho que o ubuntu esta se preocupando muito com a questao de beleza e menos em performace e simplicidade
<patrick_> talvez seja esse seu lema
<patrick_> ¬¬
<L88os1> eu discordo
<elionay> olha vo tocar em um assunto que nao gosto como a comparacao de distros mas se voce ver muito slack-user foi pro ubuntu por causa da comodidade
<L88os1> acredito que a versão 11.04 e 11.10 teve alguns problemas mas acho que voi só um momento de transição.
<elionay> as pessoas hj em dia querem mais comodidade 'nao preciso ficar compilando tudo na mao hj em dia by: linus'
<smurfx> Ola a todos!
<patrick_> elionay sei disso
<L88os1> ola
<patrick_> mas o linus nao responde a todos
<elionay> e verdade
<patrick_> temos muitos users que ainda preferem gentoo ou slack ou bsd
<L88os1> se o ubuntu quer se tornar uma distribuição famosa tem que deixar o ubuntu mais amigavel
<elionay> a cada versao
<elionay> ele fica mais
<elionay> L88os1:
<patrick_> L88os1 bonito?
<elionay> eu penso que com a chegada do ubuntu a comunidade linux cresceu
<L88os1> muitas pessoas vem para o linux, pois querem dizer para os outros "eu uso linux" e querem que as pessoas pensem "esse cara é um gênio da computação".
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk FATO!
<L88os1> o ubuntu veio para deixar o linux para seres humanos.
<elionay> eu gosto de linux pq nele posso tudo
<smurfx> galera, por gentileza...estou com um problema com minha placa wireless..eh uma realtek8176, alguem ja configurou esse modelo?
<elionay> eu nao
<L88os1> eu tbm não
<patrick_> tbm n
<elionay> L88os1 antes do ubuntu o linux era visto de uma forma depois dele as coisas mudou
<patrick_> smurfx qual o problema? talvez possa ajuda-lo
<L88os1> concordo
<patrick_> de uma coisa sei
<patrick_> pra mim existe 2 categorias de linux
<patrick_> desktop e server
<smurfx> opa patrick_ eh que nao reconhece...
<patrick_> desktop ubuntu e mint sao os fods
<elionay> patrick_: e verdade
<smurfx> tentei ateh com o kernel 3.0 mas nada tb
<L88os1> não gosto do mint
<patrick_> smurfx algum bug?
<elionay> minha primeira disto foi o fedora core 5
<L88os1> smurfx: tentou procurar drivers proprietarios?
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk como sofri nele aprendo sozinho
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: já tá aberto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/903779
<elionay> aquele KDE dele era coisa de outro mundo pra mim kkkkkkkkkkkk
<patrick_> elionay: pra server temos varios
<L88os1> meu primeiro linux foi o kurumin, mas nem cheguei a usar.
<L88os1> depois conheci o ubuntu
<elionay> sim patrick_
<smurfx> entao..eu tentei no site da realtek...mas nao consegui encontrar para esse modelo
<patrick_> smurfx porque comprou este modelo?'-'
<smurfx> no lspci me reconhece assim: 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)
<elionay> talvez daqui uns tempos eu saia do ubuntu mas hj nao consigo ver usando outro desktop alem de ubuntu
<L88os1> tentou abrir o programa drivers adcionais?
<smurfx> patrick_,  na verdade nao comprei.. haha a empresa me deu esse laptop
<patrick_> smurfx é ubuntu?
<smurfx> sim.. 10.10
<licensed> barna_, saí kra voltei agora
<L88os1> eu nunca entendo o porque das pessoas usarem as versões antigas.
<licensed> barna_, nao sei como ajudar no seu problema =/
<L88os1> tem gente que usa a versão 8
<L88os1> o ubuntu já está na versão 11.10
<L88os1> galera vou sair
<L88os1> até mais
<patrick_> L88os1 estabilidade
<elionay> t+
<patrick_> ¬¬
<smurfx> L88os1, entao.. eu tentei ateh com o 11.10 e tive problemas.. mas como vou utilizar para trabalhar... eu prefiro ainda o gnome2
<Devil666> Boa Tarde
<smurfx> vcs aconselham o kernel 3.0?
<patrick_> smurfx to no 3.2 (:
<patrick_> smurfx sempre é bom ter seu kernel atualizado
<smurfx> ta funcionando legal?
<patrick_> smurfx oooopa
<patrick_> smurfx mas como voce usa ubuntu n vai dar
<patrick_> smurfx:o.o
<smurfx> hahah.. vc usa qual? debian testing?
<patrick_> smurfx: nao uso distro versao...uso rolling release
<patrick_> smurfx:archlinux (:
<smurfx> tendi! ouvi mta coisa boa sobre o archlinux
<smurfx> Bom galera vou indo nessa e tentar resolver o problema rs.. patrick_ valeu pela ajuda! t+
<patrick_> smurfx te mais
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: alo
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: oi
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: ?
<Monarquista> AlexandreMBM: PM lá...
<AlexandreMBM> Monarquista: não entendi
<Monarquista> olha lá na sua lista de contatos e canal...
<sistematico> Boa tarde!
<samuel> boa noite
<barna_> licensed, valeu kra!
<licensed> barna_, mas consertou nao ne?
<barna_> ainda não, num sei o q fazer!
<licensed> barna_, tambem to sem ideia kra =/
<barna_> sera q o  fsck.ext4 -p /dev/sdb1 pode gerar perdas de arquivos?
<licensed> barna_, se fosse criptografado sim nao se usa isso. mas acho que tu podia testar
<barna_> vou esperar um amigo q trampa com linux me responder! ele deve ter a manha de recuperar a partição sem perder os arquivos!
<Sorentto> boa tarde pessoal...
<Sorentto> alguem aqui ta usando proftpd ? estou com uma duvida na linha DisplayFirstChdir
<Sorentto> qualquer coisa to aqui.. to tentando iniciar o server ftp. mas essa linha ta dando erro. se alguem souber dá um alo ae. por favor :D
<failover> Sorentto, qual linha e qual erro ?
<Sorentto> até agora era na   #DisplayFirstChdir               .message
<Sorentto> eu comentei e agora em acusou outro erro
<Sorentto> shaushuahs
<failover> Ok, e qual erro estais recebendo ?
<Sorentto>  Fatal: unknown configuration directive 'DisplayFirstChdir' on line 23 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<Sorentto> esse foi o primeiro
<Sorentto> quando comentei o display ai me deu esse outro
<Sorentto> Fatal: ServerIdent: wrong number of parameters on line 75 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<Sorentto> só que na linha 75
<Sorentto> eu acho que ta certo
<Sorentto> vou postar
<Sorentto> ServerIdent                  on       “you’re at home”
<Sorentto> ou seja...  se deixo a linha do displayfirstchdir sem comentário da erro e se comento deu esse outro erro. ja corri o arquivo e pelo menos até agora não achei o erro.
<failover> Esse do ServerIdent pode ser alguma coisa de sintaxe
<failover> tenta assim: ServerIdent on "teste"
<sistematico> barna_: Você está com problemas no disco?
<Sorentto> opa failover
<Sorentto> parece que era isso mesmo
<Sorentto> agora só me resta ver se alterou algo no displayfirst
<barna_> sistematico, sim estou!
<sistematico> Sorentto: Porque não comenta essa linha?
<sistematico> barna_: Cara, usa o testdisk.
<Sorentto> pior que vou ter de deixar comentado mesmo
<barna_> uma partição de backup de um hd externo ta dando pau e algumas pastas sumiram e ta super lento montar/acessar a partição!
<Sorentto> acabei de testar e ferrou com o server
<Sorentto> hsuahushauhs
<sistematico> barna_: Usei com dois discos que não funcionavam mais, e consegui 100% de recuperação.
<barna_> massa!
<sistematico> barna_: O software é quase "mágico", acho que tu vai gostar.
<sistematico> barna_: Só que é modo texto, eu fui obrigado a ler bastante antes de usa-lo.
<barna_> vou instalar ele aki! tem nos reps né?
<failover> Sorentto, This directive has been deprecated with ProFTPD 1.3.1rc1. Please use DisplayChdir instead.
<failover> http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/config_ref_DisplayFirstChdir.html
<sistematico> barna_: Não uso Ubuntu mais, só que deve ter, ele é um software bem famoso.
<Sorentto> failover, vlw ta funcionando
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-14
<franzini> Boa noite a todos
<sergio_br2> bozx
<sergio_br2> boas
<franzini> Estou com um problema: sempre que faço o login direto no modo grafico, como usuario comum, a minha webcam nao é detectada. Alguem ja passou por isto?
<franzini> Se faço o login como root, funciona
<franzini> Como usuário comum: /dev/device0 not detected
<sergio_br2> seu usuário não está no grupo da webcam, mas sei lá
<sergio_br2> estranho isso
<sergio_br2> maldito, saiu da sala, rsrs
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> sergio_br2, da raiva esses caras
<sergio_br2> os caras não aguentam ficar um tempo, até obter resposta
<sergio_br2> rsrs
<sergio_br2> é fast food pow
<sergio_br2> cada nome aqui no canal, rsrs
<MarconM> o.O
<arthuro> alguem ai pode me dizer oq fazer: estou instalando o ubuntu no meu pc mas hd e particionado, uma tem o windows e outra vazia, selecionei o espaco vazio e mandei instalar so que nao consigo. como faço?
<kernel> tem que fazer a partição swap tambem
<sergio_br2> esse espaço vazio, quanto vc tem aí?
<MarconM> deleta tudo e instala
<MarconM> =D
<vitorlobo> MarconM,  http://postimage.org/gallery/qbuv51i/281ebb90/
<vitorlobo> MarconM,  rs
<sergio_br2> isso, deleta tudo!
<sergio_br2> rsrs
<sergio_br2> alguém aí?
<AldoRaine> manda
<sergio_br2> a busca do unity tá uma bosta, não sei o que houve
<henrique> boa noite
<henrique> boa noite ChanServ
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> hora de sair da naninha bom dia gente!
<ThiagoCMC> Bom dia!
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia grde ThiagoCMC
<ThiagoCMC> =D
<SOUL_OF_R00T> sou novato por aqui mas ja uso linux a um bom tempo....
<ThiagoCMC> boa!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> vou começar a usar ubunto por causa do stoq
<ThiagoCMC> Ubuntu é muito massa!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> * ubuntu
<SOUL_OF_R00T> quando comecei ele não existia
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<SOUL_OF_R00T> uso debian , slack, gentoo tudo pra amd64
<SOUL_OF_R00T> o ubuntu devo usar em x86
<SOUL_OF_R00T> to esperando um amigo chegar pra me devover um x86 que esta na casa dele
<ThiagoCMC> SOUL_OF_R00T, pq não Ubuntu 64 tb?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> é que a rede deste laboratório e freebsd com boot remoto pra duas máquinas e no laboratório do curso devo por boot remoto com freebsd e debian o ubunto so nos desktop com disco
<SOUL_OF_R00T> os processadores amd64 com tecnologia vision precisam de algumas optmizações específicas no kernel por isso uso gentoo neles
<SOUL_OF_R00T> *ubuntu
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com/2013/01/ati-drivers-for-linux.html
<xGrind> vitorlobo, vc nao dorme? :D
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  eu dormi
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  só n desligo o pc
<xGrind> kk
<Weverton> Bom dia
<Weverton> preciso muito de ajuda com a rede do ubuntu 12.4
<Weverton> alguém?
<Celso> Weverton: não sou muito bom em redes ,mas quem sabe posso ajudar
<valmir> Bom dia, alguem poderia me dar uma dica de como faço pra corrigir a resolução do meu notebook? nao consigo conectar em monitores e projetores, devido a ter apenas uma opção de resolução
<emanas> Weverton, manda
<emanas> Weverton:vai que conseguimos te ajudar, não custa nada postar a dúvida aqui!
<taranto3d> Bom dia, pessoal. Estou tentando acessar o HD do meu iMac através do Ubuntu. Mas tem algumas pastas que não acessa, dizendo que não sou o proprietário dessas pastas.
<emanas> Foi mal, não tinha visto que ele tinha saído. :P
<emanas> Isso mesmo
<taranto3d> Tenho o login e senha dessas pastas, mas não sei como fazer o acesso.
<emanas> taranto3d, voce está compartilhando na rede?
<taranto3d> não
<emanas> como você está fazendo? retirou o HD e conectou em uma máquina Linux?
<taranto3d> Emanas, em primeiro lugar, quero agradecê-lo pela atenção
<taranto3d> Emanas, fiz o boot através de um DVD com o Ubuntu
<emanas> as pastas estão protegidas pela senha do usuário do mac
<taranto3d> exatamente
<taranto3d> como faço pra acessá-las, amigo?
<emanas> do começo: você ainda consegue acessar o mac e remover a senha do usuário? é possível?
<taranto3d> <emanas> infelizmente, não
<taranto3d> <emanas> o sistema deu pau mesmo
<emanas> dê um ls -l
<emanas> e veja quem é o dono dos diretórios e as permissões
<taranto3d> <emanas> amigo, sou leigo em linux, apesar de ter bons conhecimentos de programação
<taranto3d> <emanas> mas não sei como acessar o HD pelo prompt
<taranto3d> <emanas> tipo... como faço pra dar um "C:\" no prompt do linux?
<emanas> no ambiente gráfico tem como ver também.
<emanas> para ver as permissões de uma pasta, basta clicar com o botão direito > propriedades > permissões.
<taranto3d> <emanas> isso eu fiz
<taranto3d> <emanas> mas ele me diz apenas que não sou o proprietário (e não me dá opção de desbloquear o acesso à pasta)
<emanas> digite CTRL + ALT + T
<emanas> no terminal digite: ls -l /media
<emanas> !paste
<emanas> 0.o
<taranto3d> <emanas> só um minuto, vou reiniciar o Mac
<emanas> E os discos de restauração?
<taranto3d> <emanas> tentei usar o emanas DVD de instalação do sistema operacional
<taranto3d> <emanas> mas não achei o terminal pra acessar o HD
<emanas> o terminal que estava falando era no Ubuntu mesmo.
<taranto3d> <emanas> sim, eu falei agora do Terminal do Mac OS
<taranto3d> <emanas> dei boot pelo DVD de instalação do Mac OS, pois minha intenção era acessar o HD através dele
<taranto3d> <emanas> mas não consegui não
<taranto3d> <emanas> cara, Mac é muito bom até o dia que dá problema...
<emanas> a sugestão que dou é tentar mudar o dono do diretório com o chown
<emanas> é verdade
<taranto3d> <emanas> pois, a partir daí, é só sofrimento...
<emanas> já tentou ligar para o suporte da Apple, eles podem te dar uma orientação no que fazer neste caso
<emanas> gosto do linux por isso...vc sai do prego com um cdzinho..
<emanas> e qualquer pc
<emanas> netbook, note, desktop...qq
<taranto3d> <emanas> liguei não pra Apple, mas imagino que eles me instruam a enviar o computador pra eles resolverem o problema, e isso eu não vou fazer
<taranto3d> <emanas> é verdade
<emanas> rapaz dê uma ligada
<emanas> é 0800
<emanas> não custa nada...
<emanas> eles identificam a sua máquina pelo serial e faz o atendimento primário na hora...uma das razões de pagar tão caro em um mac é o suporte.
<emanas> aproveite!
<taranto3d> <emanas> obrigado pela sugestão, mas vou tentar primeiro resolver pelo Ubuntu. Aí vou sair dizendo pra todo mundo que "só o Linux resolveu o problema que deu no meu Mac"  :)
<taranto3d> <emanas> esse meu Mac já é mais antigo, é de 2008
<emanas> boa sorte!
<taranto3d> <emanas> valeu, vou só ejetar o DVD do Mac OS pra voltar o DVD do Ubuntu
<taranto3d> <emanas> cara, até pra ejetar uma porcaria de um DVD é complicado!
<taranto3d> <emanas> to tentando tem uns 20 minutos
<taranto3d> <emanas> o sistema inicia, mas não me permite ejetar o DVD
<ThiagoCMC> taranto3d, torne-se root no ubuntu e tente acessar os arquivos...
<ThiagoCMC> BTW, conseguiu montar o HD do Mac no Ubuntu? Consegue ver os diretórios do raiz do mac pelo menos?
<taranto3d> <ThiagoCMC> sou leigo em linux, amigão...
<taranto3d> <ThiagoCMC> consegui sim
<taranto3d> <ThiagoCMC> mas não consigo acessar as pastas protegidas com login/senha
<ThiagoCMC> talvez, como root no Ubuntu, vc consiga entrar nos diretórios...
<taranto3d> <ThiagoCMC> e como fazer isso?
<taranto3d> <ThiagoCMC> e como tornar-me root? Obs.: estou iniciando o Mac dando boot pelo DVD do Ubuntu
<ThiagoCMC> No Terminal -> rode: sudo -i
<ThiagoCMC> depois "mount" para ver onde está montado o HD do Mac
<ThiagoCMC> e: ls -l /caminho/do/hd/do/mac/Users/
<ThiagoCMC> ls -l /caminho/do/hd/do/mac/
<taranto3d> <ThiagoCMC> ok, vou tentar aqui
<taranto3d> <ThiagoCMC> valeu!
<taranto3d> <ThiagoCMC> vc ainda está online, amigo?
<henrique> boa tarde
<hggdh> vitorlobo: Aaron Swartz  era conhecido (nunca o vi pessoalmente), e entrou pelo cano ao baixar vários artigos técnicos do MIT/JSTOR, uns dois anos atras
<vitorlobo> hggdh, lutava por uma causa justa =\
<hggdh> vitorlobo: não discuto... isto tudo é uma mistura de overreach das promotorias públicas por aqui, e leis absurdas
<hggdh> (um promotor público, aqui, é basicamente intocável)
<hggdh> vitorlobo: enquanto que no Brasil (e Portugal) o que "importa" é o espírito da lei (ou seja, o que era desejado ao escreve-la), aqui o que importa é a *letra* da lei (ou seja, cada vírgula, sentença, etc). Diferente
<hggdh> vitorlobo: o que mais ne incomoda foi a posição do MIT -- ambigua --. O JSTOR rápidamente saiu (como parte activa na denúncia), inclusive pedindo à promotoria pública que encerrasse o processo. Mas o MIT permitiu que continuasse...
<hggdh> vitorlobo: A promotoria estava pedindo 50 anos de cadeia. Eu acho que o Aaron simplesmente não mais aguentou a pressão
<hggdh> junte a isso a loucura do copyright de software... por aqui, a comunidade está extremamente alvoroçada
<hggdh> mas eu mesmo estou indo extremamente off-topic now. Desculpem-me, por favor.
<hggdh> (a última off-topic: Vários anos atras meu irmão foi para um sabbatical no MIT. A apresentação final dele foi "One Year at MIT. And so what?"
<sergio_br2> boas
<hggdh> xGrind, sergio_br2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/Flavours Quantal para frente (até agora) o kernel i386 só é disponibilizado para i386-pae
<sergio_br2> eu já tinha visto isso,
<xGrind> hggdh, mas cai o desempenho se usar com menos de 4gb de ram? ou nao?
<sergio_br2> tava dando muito trabalho manter o código do 386 no kernel
<hggdh> xGrind: não, não afeta desempenho
<xGrind> hmm
<hggdh> sergio_br2: o uso é muito baixo, e o custo de manutenção muito alto
<sergio_br2> aham
<xGrind> sergio_br2, mas continua sendo i386 ne ?
<sergio_br2> xGrind, como assim continua sendo i386? não entendi
<hggdh> continua "i386". O verdadeiro i386 já não é suportado há muitos; nos chamamos de "i386" os processadores de 32 bits baseados no Intel
<xGrind> hmm.tendi hggdh
<xGrind> isso sergio_br2 :D
<sergio_br2> a gente chama os processadores de i386, mas na verdade hoje em dia quase todos são i686.
<sergio_br2> * os de 32 bits
<hggdh> sim
<sergio_br2> hoje em dia, as distros compilam para i686 e x86_64
<sergio_br2> até um tempo atrás, o Ubuntu vinha compilado em 586, me corrijam se estiver errado
<hggdh> haviam kernels para os mais comuns processadores. Mas, é claro, o custo era grande... Agora estamos generalizando
<xGrind> na distrowatch, mostra que o ubuntu é i686. e xubuntu/lubuntu sao i386
<hggdh> é claro, sempre é possível remontar o kernel localmente, o que resulta em código específico para o sistema (a la Gentoo): https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/kernel-baking.html;
<hggdh> xGrind: erro de generalização. Os tres são baseados no mesmo kernel (pacote binário)
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<xGrind> hggdh, sabe se o ubuntu 13.04 ja esta com o indicador de mensagens corrigido?
<xGrind> sistematico, boa
<sistematico> Pessoal, alguem sabe de um visualizador de imagens em GTK? Já testei o gThumb, EoG, EoM, Ristretto, gPicView, F-Spot e um outro parecido com o F-Spot que eu num lembro o nome.
<sistematico> Eu queria um que tivesse os recursos do gThumb, mas o painel lateral dele fica meio pequeno aqui.
<hggdh> xGrind: eu não sei, uso (pelo menos no momento) KDE. Qual era o erro?
<hggdh> sistematico: shotwell?
<hggdh> ou (overkill) gimp
<sistematico> hggdh: Isso o nome do programa parecido com o F-Spot é o Shotwell.
<sistematico> Esse eu já testei tambem.
<hggdh> outro prgrama para manipulação de imagens é o darktable, mas apenas via PPA
<hggdh> http://www.darktable.org/install/
<sergio_br2> alguém sabe como faço para incluir pacotes no repositório Universe?
<hggdh> sergio_br2: o que queres dizer? um novo pacote no universe?
<hggdh> um que estás a criar?
<sergio_br2> isso, quero incluir 4 emuladores lá
<sergio_br2> o Snes9x, o Gens-GS, o DeSmuME, e o VBA-M (e retirar o atual VBA que está lá)
<hggdh> um bom início é http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<sergio_br2> os 4 emuladores são opensource, dois deles estão em pleno desenvolvimento ainda, não sei pq não estão lá no Universe
<hggdh> já estão no Debian?
<sergio_br2> hum
<sergio_br2> hggdh, não sei
<sergio_br2> tem que ir para o testing do Debian primeiro?
<sergio_br2> puts, e eu não manjo dos repositórios do Debian, são como os do Ubuntu?
<hggdh> idealmente começa no Debian, dado que ele é o nosso principal upstream
<hggdh> snes9x -- http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=643595
<hggdh> gens-gs -- http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=533715
<hggdh> (o snses9x parece ser non-free. Se for de facto non-free, ele irá no Ubuntu Multiverse
<hggdh> sergio_br2: é muito parecido
<sergio_br2> o snes9x é GPL
<hggdh> desmuME -- no hits
<sergio_br2> caraca, o zsnes é muito velho, e tá nos repositórios ainda... aff
<sergio_br2> hggdh, desmuME, não entendi
<sergio_br2> não tem nada lá? é isso?
<hggdh> sergio_br2: não achei uma referencia ao desmuME no Debian
<sergio_br2> ah, blz
<hggdh> vba-m -- http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=541157
<sergio_br2> mas me diz uma coisa, se eles forem aceitos nos repo do debian, eles irão automaticamente parar no Universe do Ubuntu, na próxima versão?
<hggdh> aparentemente todos estão sem actividades no Debian (ou seja, de ITP foram rebaixados para RFP)
<hggdh> irão
<hggdh> nos sincronizamos os repositórios em cada ciclo. No pior dos casos, tudo que é necessário é um pedido de sinc (um bug especial no launchpad.net)
<hggdh> sergio_br2: um ITP (Intent To Package) é um aviso que alguém está trabalhando para disponibilizar o pacote. Um RFP (Request For Package) é um pedido público para alguém trabalhar no ITP
<xGrind> hggdh, eu pensava que o repositorio fosse do ubuntu. então é do debian?
<hggdh> xGrind: existem os dois. O Ubuntu basea-se no Debian, e os pacotes do Debian e do Ubuntu são muito semelhantes (mas não os mesmos)
<hggdh> xGrind: é, normalmente, arriscado usar-se um pacote Debian no Ubuntu (e vice-versa): as dependencias provavelmente não serão correctas
<sergio_br2> hggdh, então snes9X tá ITP, tem alguem trabalhando no pacote dele ne
<hggdh> sergio_br2: teoricamente, sim
<sergio_br2> blz, eu to tentando aprender
<hggdh> sergio_br2: mas este ITP é de Sep 2011... um ano e pouco atras
<sergio_br2> aham
<hggdh> sergio_br2: então podes mandar um email para lá, perguntando se o ITP ainda está válido (não deveria), e se podes trabalhar nele
<sergio_br2> cara, não to achando a licença do snes9x... fui lá no site oficial e nada
<hggdh> sergio_br2: email para 643595@bugs.debian.org
<sergio_br2> mas eu posso trabalhar nele assim? vou ter q aprender um monte de coisa...
<sergio_br2> hggdh, vc sabe um local bom para aprender sobre empacotamento?
<hggdh> pois é. Se a licença não é visível, temos que assumir que não é livre
<hggdh> sergio_br2: o melhor é http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/
<sergio_br2> valeu mano
<hggdh> sergio_br2: bem... o caminho é longo, etc, etc. Eu, por exemplo, estou a prometer que no *próximo* semestre (um ciclo do UBuntu) eu vou ser mais activo em packaging. Mas o próximo semestre chega, e minha promessa não muda...
<sergio_br2> rsrsrs
<sergio_br2> cara, no Arch as coisas eram mais simples e transparentes, pelo menos é essa a impressão q tenho
<hggdh> cada distro tem uma maneira de fazer as coisas. O Debian é bastante estruturado, o Arch é um pouco mais solto. Mas eu usaria o Debian profissionalmente.
<sergio_br2> hggdh, o snes9x parece ser opensource, bsd... mas tá dificil
<hggdh> sergio_br2: bem-vindo ao jogo :-). BSD é livre, a maioria das vezes. Mas *todos* os arquivos *TEM* que ter a licença
<hggdh> (na verdade isto é exigido para qualquer programa/pacote)
<sergio_br2> sim, eu sei. Mas parece q a licença deles não permite comercialização. BSD é assim? GPL que não é
<hggdh> (meu problema com o BSD é que outros podem alterar o programa e não distribuirem o fonte)
<hggdh> se a licença proibe a comercialização, não é BSD puro
<sergio_br2> achei o fonte, vou ver se tem algo lá
<hggdh> nada proibe comercializarmos um programa GPL. Só temos que distribuir o fonte atualizado junto
<sergio_br2> aham
<sergio_br2> caramba, parece q é GPL e LGPL
<sergio_br2> hggdh, achei
<sergio_br2> "Snes9x is freeware for PERSONAL USE only. Commercial users should
<sergio_br2>   seek permission of the copyright holders first. Commercial use includes,
<sergio_br2>   but is not limited to, charging money for Snes9x or software derived from
<sergio_br2>   Snes9x, including Snes9x or derivatives in commercial game bundles, and/or
<sergio_br2>   using Snes9x as a promotion for your commercial product."
<sergio_br2> mas como isso pode ser compatível com GPL? ou é com a LGPL?
<garota_arisca> oi
<sergio_br2> olá
<hggdh> sergio_br2: não é livre
<sergio_br2> então daria para entrar no Multiverse?
<hggdh> sergio_br2: acho que sim.
<sergio_br2> é por isso que o snes9x não está getdeb? tem um PPA, do bearoso, exclusivo para ele
<hggdh> provavelmente, sim.
 * hggdh vai almoçar
<Priii> Oiiii genti :)
<Priii> Alguem pode me ajudar ^^?
<Priii> Ninguem ^^?
<Priii> Sergio_br2
<Priii> Entao o meu problema e que o meu ubuntu ta muito estranho ^^
<Priii> 11992328396
<Priii> Pra vc me ajudar, o meu telefone ^^
<Okarintary> Priii: o que vc deseja?
<Priii> Apenas uma ajudinha rsrs ^^
<Priii> O meu telefone
<garota_arisca> deu tempo esgotado
<Priii> 1199329363
<Priii> Vc pode vir aqui se quiser rsrs ... Ajudinhas ^^
<garota_arisca> sei rs
<hggdh> garota_arisca (ou chucrute, como preferir): por favor, cuida-te
<hggdh> ugh
<hggdh> Priii: o acima é para ti, não para garota_arisca
<Okarintary> pessoal trata tao mao as garotas
<Okarintary> mau*.
<sergio_br2> pois é né Okarintary
<sergio_br2> coisa feia isso
<Okarintary> muito feio!
<sergio_br2> Creto, vc eh o mesmo Creto lá do ubuntu forum?
<Priii> Nao
<Priii> Esse creto usa velox
<Priii> Ta mais pra credo
<Creto> sim sergio_br2
<Creto> Priii: e o que tem usar velox ou não? me identificaria se usasse carroça net?
<Priii> Foi uma piada
<sergio_br2> uhsuhuhsuhus
<xdoctor> celso, opa!
<celso> xdoctor: opa...tudo joinha
<xdoctor> celso, tudo na paz do SEnhor!
<celso> xdoctor: vou jantar...ja volto
<xdoctor> celso, vai la . . . bom apetite
 * xdoctor is away: I'm busy
<SOUL_OF_R00T> alguém usa o stoq ? to pensando em testar ele, qualquer dica é muito bem vinda!
<xdoctor> SOUL_OF_R00T, Mexer nele nunca mexi nao, mas acredito que tenha um live-cd dele para que possa ser testado
<xdoctor> SOUL_OF_R00T, ai pode fazer uma experiencia com ele sem problemas em uma maquina virtual
<SOUL_OF_R00T> pelo que ví no site so ahei a instalação pra ubuntu...
<vinicius> boa noite
<SOUL_OF_R00T> pensei em por ubuntu num x86 que está encostado aqui e testar...
<SOUL_OF_R00T> boa noite vinicius
<xdoctor> SOUL_OF_R00T, e uma boa resolucao
<xdoctor> SOUL_OF_R00T, deve ter pacotes com em .tar.gz para testar em outras distribuicoes. Mas ja que vai testar e tem uma computador disponivel use um live-cd ou o use com o ubuntu, assim voce foca no que e principal. Que e testa-lo
<vinicius> opa
<SOUL_OF_R00T> valeu xdoctor é isso que vou fazer, uma amiga me pediu uma ajuda pra autamação fiscal e não manjo muito disso mas quer fazer com linux
<xdoctor> SOUL_OF_R00T, outra coisa que tem que estar atento
<xdoctor> SOUL_OF_R00T, e quanto a ele gerar sintegra
<vinicius> estou tentando usar o find em uma pasta gigante para apagar todos os arquivos .torrent e .rar porem ele apaga somente um ou outro tipo poderiam ver qual o erro da linha?
<xdoctor> SOUL_OF_R00T, e ter certificado para paf-ecf, suporte a impressoras fiscais
<SOUL_OF_R00T> pelo que vi para esta amiga ele deve servir pois ela está em sampa e pra lá ele já foi homologado pela receita
<ThiagoCMC> vocês manjam deste stoq?
<ThiagoCMC> Suporta outras moedas além do Real?
<vinicius> find -iname \*.rar -or -iname \*.torrent -exec rm {} \;
<ThiagoCMC> Tem como gerenciar uma empresa informal pelo Stoq?
<ThiagoCMC> sorry...  :-P
<celso> Stoq é bom d +
<ThiagoCMC> funciona sem um CPNJ?
<ThiagoCMC> Suporta outras moedas além do Real?
<celso> ThiagoCMC: nunca tentei,porque tenho cnpj na empresa
<ThiagoCMC> ok
<celso> ThiagoCMC: fica excelente no ubuntu
<ThiagoCMC> Legal!
<ThiagoCMC> Vou tentar!
<hggdh> vinicius: o que ocorre?
<ThiagoCMC> Mas vai ser osso se não funcionar sem um CNPJ e se não suportar outras moedas além do Real...
<celso> qual moeda?
<ThiagoCMC> Dólar, Euro... Bitcoin...  ;-)
<celso> dolar deve
<vitorlobo> hggdh, garota arisca n é chucrute n
<celso> ja que tem versao em ingles
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  chucrute é priii
<ThiagoCMC> Mmm...
<ThiagoCMC> interessante!
<celso> ThiagoCMC: tem canal aqui na freenode
<ThiagoCMC> sobre...?
<vinicius> hggdh: valeu cara! achei aqui.. tinha q colocar td \( -iname "..." -or -iname "..." \)
<celso> stoq
<ThiagoCMC> ahh sim!
<ThiagoCMC> #stoq?
<celso> ThiagoCMC: sim
<ThiagoCMC> boa!
<ThiagoCMC> tks!
<celso> pode tirar suas duvidas lá
<ThiagoCMC> valeu!
<celso> disponha
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<hggdh> vitorlobo: eu sei, apenas errei quando tagged o nick :-) -- e, imediatamente, pediu desculpas para garota_arisca.
<hggdh> vitorlobo: sempre me impressiono em como alguns acham que o pessoal aqui é ignorante em IRC...
<celso> ThiagoCMC: cheguei a cadastras mais de 3 mil itens nele
<ThiagoCMC> Massa!
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  é moleque..tem 14 anos só
<hggdh> vitorlobo: vou dar um crédito, então
<_jomp16> Olá! Alguém pode me ajudar a fazer o UBuntu 12.10 reconhecer o wireless e bluetooth do meu notebook?
<_jomp16> lsusb: http://pastebin.com/xPPL5xYd
<_jomp16> Eu encontrei alguma coisa aqui: http://eritonb.blogspot.com.br/2012/05/3dsp-bluew2310-u-no-ubuntu-1204-kernel.html mas nao sei se funciona ou não
<sistematico> Hellow..
<AldoRaine> o/
<sistematico> Val Marchiori mode.
<Barna> _jomp16, adaptador usb?
<sistematico> Poxa mano, uma galera ficou de sem calça nos metros de Londres..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<_jomp16> Barna: não, veio com o notebook
<_jomp16> mas também não é pci
<_jomp16> no windoze quando instalo o driver mostra usb wifi dongle (algo parecido)
<_jomp16> vou reiniciar para completar a atualização, mais tarde eu volto
<xGrind> sistematico, e vc gostou ne safadinho kk
<sistematico> Putz..
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  ae mano agora vc ja pode comemorar http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/internet/site-oferece-namorada-de-aluguel-para-facebook-14012013-34.shl?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Plantao-INFO+%28Plant%C3%A3o+INFO%29
<ThiagoCMC> LOLOLOL
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Isso é pra gente da sua idade, eu já sou casado, tenho filhos, não preciso mostrar mais nada pra ninguem.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, uhahuahuaa
<vitorlobo> sistematico, sou 1 ano mais novo q tu
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  se liga mano
<vitorlobo> rs
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-15
<sergio_br2> alguém sabe como apagar os arquivos recente do Unity? Mesmo apagando os arquivos mesmo, fica lá no Unity
<Barna> sergio_br2, num entendi!!!
<sergio_br2> apaguei os arquivos, mas eles continuam aparecendo na busca do Unity
<xGrind> sergio_br2, bleachbit ou ubuntu tweak nao limpam?
<Ventoinha> boa noite
<Ventoinha> sera que alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Ventoinha> cri cri cri
<Ventoinha> hello!
<Ventoinha> could someone help me?
<hggdh> Ventoinha: faça a tua pergunta, e espere, por favor. Paciencia ajuda
<Ventoinha> 0_o
<Ventoinha> eu instalei o ubuntu, fiz as particoes corretas pelo gparted. Qndo entro no grub para iniciar o windows, aparece a msg windows failed to start
<Ventoinha> caso necessario tenho a informacao do boot info script
<vitorlobo> Ventoinha,  q blz...seu linux deu haducken no windows
<Ventoinha> neh? kkkkk
<Ventoinha> pior que to rachado a cabeca aki e nao consigo resolver
<Ventoinha> vitorlobo, tem alguma ideia de como resolvo isso?
<sergio_br2> essa é uma boa oportunidade de vc aprender o ubuntu a fundo, pq é o unico sistema q vc tem!
<kernel> kkkk
<sergio_br2> foi desse jeito q aprendi mexer em linux
<kernel> bichou o windows
<kernel> andretyn, iai rapaz
<kernel> garoto da ciencia ;)
<andretyn> kernel, estou bem feliz:)
<kernel> ainda bem ;)
<kernel> ano novo começando
<andretyn> E tu, kernel , como vai?
<kernel> vai da tudo certo ;)
<Ventoinha> kkkk
<andretyn> andretyn, já deu, entrei na Universidade, de novo:))
<kernel> andretyn, tudo na paz
<andretyn> kernel,  já deu, entrei na Universidade, de novo:))
<kernel> shoowwww
<kernel> voce é o cara!
<andretyn> vou fazer "Analista de sistemas", KKKKKKKKKKK, depois de 15 anos como Biologo:)
<sagat> eu tenho um notebook positivo celeron  M430 e queria instalar o ubuntu
<sagat> atualmente rodo o back track
<sagat> estou gostando
<sagat> mas tenho que gatinhar primeiro para depois começar andar
<kernel> cheio de hax0r aqui :|
<sagat> ?
<sagat> alguma coisa eu consigo fazer
<sagat> porém não do jeito que eu gostaria que fosse
<sagat> por exemplo
<kernel> ......
<andretyn> sagat, quer fazer oq?
<sagat> o Aircrack-ng me deu uma resposta que eu talvez não soube perguntar
<sagat> eu perdi minha senha do gmail
<sagat> ja mandei aqueles esqueci a senha
<sagat> mas não rolo
<sagat> os caras cagaram pra mim
<sagat> ai fui estudar
<sagat> comecei no xubuntu
<sagat> e ca estou com o backtrack
<sagat> tentei com o aircrack
<sagat> mas ele é muito bom para rede wifi
<sagat> não para email
<sagat> tinha um tal de scangoogle mas não funcionou
<sagat> alguem conhece outros meios
<kernel> aqui nao ensina esse tipo de assunto, infelizmente :/
<kernel> aircrack é um programa malicioso para quebrar senhas :/
<hggdh> senhas de 802.11, não de google...
<brolocado> Olaa, estou precisando de ajuda
<brolocado> Eu acabei de instalar o ubuntu no meu notebook, mas o Wi-fi não está funcionando direito
<brolocado> alguém sabe me ajudar?
<kernel> sabe dizer se ele detectou sua placa de wifi?
<brolocado> acho que sim,
<brolocado> fica sem um "risquinho" na anteninha que mostra o Wi-fi
<brolocado> e não conecta em nenhum site
<kernel> ja tentou scanear as redes?
<brolocado> estou usando o cabo agora
<kernel> hmm
<brolocado> como que faz isso?
<kernel> clicando no risquinho que voce falou
<brolocado> aham
<brolocado> fica a mesma coisa
<kernel> abra o terminal e digita sudo ifconfig
<kernel> e olha quais interfaces aparecem
<brolocado> Como assim interfaces?
<brolocado> (não entendo muita coisa kk)
<kernel> deve aparecer
<kernel> eth0 lo e wlan0
<kernel> eth0 geralmente é placa de rede normal
<kernel> wlan0 é wireless (sem fio)
<brolocado> apareceu esses três que voce falou
<brolocado> vou copiar e colar aqui
<kernel> naoooo
<kernel> precisa naoooo
<brolocado> ok
<brolocado> kk
<kernel> qual seu tipo de conexao?
<kernel> DHCP? roteador é ?
<brolocado> é roteador
<kernel> huMm
<brolocado> D-link
<kernel> entao no proprio terminal digite
<kernel> voce ta no cabo né?
<brolocado> aham
<kernel> digita sudo dhclient eth0
<kernel> depois sudo ifconfig e olha se o eth0 apareceu o IP
<brolocado> Aparece que não estou permitido para fazer isso
<kernel> só botar o sudo na frente do comando
<brolocado> ok agora deu
<brolocado> agora pede uma senha
<kernel> xii
<kernel> nunca vi pedi a senha em DHCP via cabo o.O
<kernel> geralmente pedi quando é wifi
<hggdh> kernel: sudo -- é a senha do usuário
<kernel> huMm
<kernel> é verdade
<kernel> kkkk
<hggdh> :-)
<kernel> brolocado, digita a senha do seu login
<kernel> hggdh, odeio sudo kkkk
<hggdh> kernel: heh. Eu amo o sudo ;-)
<kernel> kkkkk
<brolocado> não to conseguindo digitar
<kernel> ouxe
<kernel> ele nao grava os caracteres
<kernel> fica em branco mesmo
<kernel> só digitar e dar o enter
<kernel> que ele pega a senha
<kernel> brolocado, deu certo?
<brolocado> não
<kernel> digitou a senha errada ;/
<kernel> tente novamente
<brolocado> agora apreceu que o arquivo existe
<kernel> claro ;)
<brolocado> apareceu isso
<brolocado> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<brolocado> e agora?
<kernel> brolocado, agora de um sudo ifconfig eth0 e olha se carregou o IP
<kernel> tipo 10.0.0.2
<kernel> 192.168.1.2
<kernel> algo do tipo
<brolocado> apareceu isso
<brolocado> Link encap:Ethernet  Endereço de HW 48:5b:39:14:da:bd             inet end.: 192.168.0.173  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masc:255.255.255.0           endereço inet6: fe80::4a5b:39ff:fe14:dabd/64 Escopo:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1           pacotes RX:37262 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 quadro:0           Pacotes TX:31264 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 portadora:1           colisões:0 txqueue
<kernel> pronto
<kernel> agora tente navegar
<brolocado> ok
<andretyn>  Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste
<kernel> e me fale se deu certo
<brolocado> vou tirar o cabo para testar
<brolocado> já volto
<kernel> ouxe
<kernel> pra que tirar o cabo?
<kernel> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<kernel> sua conexao está por ele rapaz
<kernel> o.O
<brolocado> por que com o cabo funciona normal
<brolocado> sem o cabo  não..
<andretyn> brolocado, quer ativar o wifi?
<kernel> voce sabe qual ambiente voce usa?
<kernel> se é unity ou gnome
<kernel> acho meio dificil né andretyn
<kernel> kkkkkk
<brolocado> kkkkkkk
<brolocado> como eu faço para saber se é unity ou gnome
<brolocado> kkkk
<kernel> existe uma barrinha do lado quando voce colocar o mouse <-----------------
<kernel> ??
<kernel> ela aparece?
<andretyn> brolocado, tem barra lateral ?
<brolocado> sim
<kernel> entao é unity
<kernel> la no canto direito superior
<kernel> vai ter a opção da rede wifi
<kernel> só clicar
<kernel> e vai aparecer as redes wifi's disponiveis
<kernel> clica na sua rede digita a senha e pronto
<brolocado> ok
<brolocado> eu seiiii...
<kernel> senha(wifi)
<brolocado> mas a coneção não está boa
<brolocado> isso que eu quero dizer
<kernel> huMM
<andretyn> kernel, tem note que a placa não é ativada no boot, tem que ativar por umas teclas especiais...
<brolocado> com o windows funciona normal
<kernel> andretyn, é mesmo
<kernel> o velho Fn
<andretyn> brolocado, tem placa que funciona melhor no Windows, os drives são otimizados, infelizmente...
<brolocado> huum
<brolocado> então vou ter que reinstalar o windows ?
<brolocado> :[
<brolocado> vou tirar o cabo e ver se o wi fi vai funcionar normalmente
<andretyn> brolocado, qual é a marca e modelo do note
<brolocado> Asus, UL50AT
<brolocado> conseguiu alguma coisa?
<brolocado> andretyn, conseguiu alguma coisa ?
<brolocado> eeeeeei
 * rootpt is away: bbl
<Rico_> o usb nao reconhece ubuntu?
<Rico_> pen drive
<Jureka> e ai galera boa noite
<Jureka> eu estou querendo instalar o ubuntu mais recente no pen drive e usa-lo pelo mesmo, alguem ai sabe como fazer ?
<Jureka> algum brasileiro ai ?
<MarconM> hggdh:
<MarconM> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia xGrind
<xGrind> SOUL_OF_R00T, bom dia
<xGrind> Creto, \o
<adiaswin> alquem testou o 13.04
<adiaswin> o alpha1
<xGrind> adiaswin, ainda nao. hj eu baixo o xubuntu e testo
<xGrind> sera q ta mais rapido?
<adiaswin> nao sei
<adiaswin> no forum tem gente usando o kubuntu 13.04 mas eu ainda nao me interecessei
<Creto> adiaswin: se por acaso eu ainda usasse o ubuntu, kubuntu, etc apenas trocava LTS por outra LTS
<adiaswin> creto eu tambem faria o mesmo mas o negosio e que eu sou um testador compulsivo
<Creto> então aconselho a particionar seu HD lhe daria mais tranquilidade
<xGrind> testa no virtualbox
<adiaswin> eu sei disto tem um espacinho aqui de uns 62.6 gb
<adiaswin> vou particionar e meter o ubuntu e um possivel hackintosk
<hggdh> MarconM: bom dia
<hggdh> xGrind: eu rodo o 13.04, desde o início do ciclo
<adiaswin> hggdh: legal ta estavel
<adiaswin> e uma pergunta
<hggdh> adiaswin: razoavelmente, sim. Eu tive um problema com wireless (Broadcom), mas havia um bypass
<xGrind> hggdh, guerreiro hein kk
<xGrind> só nao vai falar que nunca deu crash ;x
<hggdh> xGrind: nem tanto, é parte da minha vida profissional :-)
<xGrind> ah bom kk
<adiaswin> xgrind: nem faço questao da estabilidade so faço questao de nao dar tela azul
<hggdh> xGrind: o problema com o wireless mostra-se via um kernel panic
<xGrind> hggdh, eu coloquei o xubuntu 12.10 aqui e usei por 2 ou 3 dias. agora sim está melhorzinho. pq qndo usei, era crash atras de crash, até assustei ;x
<adiaswin> mas em beta e normal
<hggdh> xGrind: é... um dos problemas que temos é que a maioria não testa até perto do final do ciclo. Daí testam, descobrem erros, mas a versão já está lançada
<xGrind> adiaswin, era versao final ja
<xGrind> hggdh, qual versao do kernel do ubuntu 13.04?
<adiaswin> nossa
<hggdh> xGrind: agora, 3.8 RC3
<adiaswin> bem a verçao atualizada e a 3.8
<xGrind> hmm
<xGrind> ainda está com o gwibber? aquele app é muito ruim. pesado e lento
<adiaswin> ah isso eu nao sei
<hggdh> /proc/version_signature tem "Ubuntu 3.8.0-0.3-generic 3.8.0-rc3"
<hggdh> não uso gwibber...
<hggdh> adiaswin: eu rodo KDE. Está razoavelmente estável também
<adiaswin> legal eu irei baixar pra ver as novidades
<adiaswin> os icones novos eu gostei irei brincar um pouco com isto
<adiaswin> fui
<xGrind> hggdh, e quanto ao wayland? sabe qndo vai estar no ubuntu?
<hggdh> xGrind: wayland já está nos repositórios
<hggdh> mas não oficialmente activo
<hggdh> eu acho que tem mais chance para o ciclo que vem
<xGrind> mas será que melhora muito em relação a desempenho?
<hggdh> esta é a teoria, que sabemos nem sempre alinha-se com a prática. Mas este wayland ainda é experimental, muito cedo para dizer
<hggdh> considerando-se o ninho de mafagafos que é X, deve melhorar
<xGrind> hggdh, eu li q ele não se da bem o compiz. kubuntu usa compiz tb?
<hggdh> não, Kubuntu não usa compiz. Não sei o nome do equivalente, entretanto
<hggdh> xGrind: não sou um expert em X. Uso-o, mas toda a minha vida profissional foi, e é, na linha de comando
<xGrind> hggdh, vc é da area de QA ne?
<hggdh> xGrind: sim, sou
<Creto> uma pergunta o kubuntu não usa mais o Kwin?
<hggdh> Creto: usa
<Creto> grato hggdh, e indo almoçar e dormir pois agora sou feito os morcegos boa noite a todos!!! ;)
<hggdh> Creto: boa noite. Por cá, acabo de acordar...
<Creto> T+
<sergio_br2> e ae
<sergio_br2> a busca do unity tá uma bosta
<sergio_br2> alguém mais percebeu?
<sergio_br2> tá aparecendo uns arquivos do sistema, como arquivos recentes... nada a ver
<sergio_br2> se vou na lente de aplicativos, não aparece os aplicativos recentes...
<sergio_br2> e na lente de documentos, não aparece nada
<adiaswin> instalei o 13.04
<adiaswin> mas ainda nao vi os icones novos
<sergio_br2> adiaswin, como o Unity tá no 13.04
<sergio_br2> Unity é muito lerdo velho... rsrs
<adiaswin> cara ta meio lerdo
<sergio_br2> gosto do Unity, mas os caras tem q melhorar muito
<adiaswin> verdade
<sergio_br2> vc tem qual placa de vídeo?
<adiaswin> e uma intel hd 3000
<sergio_br2> legal
<sergio_br2> cara, ATI dá até raiva
<sergio_br2> to com um PC todo ATI, e acho q não dá para instalar o driver proprietário de vídeo nele
<adiaswin> que nada e ter paciencia
<sergio_br2> o desempenho tá melhor no windows do que no Linux Mint...
<sergio_br2> pelo menos no vídeo
<adiaswin> cara por ora vai cotinuar na mesma
<adiaswin> ate o steam vir de vez pro linux e os jogos peso pesado vir pra ca
<sergio_br2> eu não entendo, pq a ATI e Nvidia não abrem o código dos drivers, pelo menos os antigos
<sergio_br2> quando vir mais jogos para Linux, vai resolver a situação de placas recentes
<adiaswin> sergio e nem vao abrir eles nao sao que nem a intel
<sergio_br2> mas de placas antigas não
<sergio_br2> mas podiam abrir de placas antigas
<sergio_br2> não tem por que ficar chocando esse tipo de coisa
<adiaswin> podiao mas nao fazem
<adiaswin> eles nao querem coperar em nada com o linux
<sergio_br2> pois é
<sergio_br2> pow, a Intel abre tudo, e é a que mais ganha dinheiro
<sergio_br2> será q eles não percebem?
<adiaswin> nao po eles tem aquele velho preconceito
<sergio_br2> pois é né
<sergio_br2> ow, uma vez, mandei email para a Epson, cobrando eles sobre os drivers
<sergio_br2> sabe o q eles falaram?
<adiaswin> o que falarao
<sergio_br2> "A EPSON NÃO POSSUI DRIVERS PARA PLATAFORMA ABERTA! POR UM SIMPLES MOTIVO SOFTWARE PARA PLATAFORMA ABERTA ELE PODE SER FACILMENTE MODIFICADO"
<sergio_br2> tenho esse email até hoje, acabei de copiar de lá
<adiaswin> ah foi este o motivo mas que futil
<sergio_br2> absurdo né, q desculpa mais sem pé nem cabeça
<adiaswin> pois so vai mudar quando a ms falir e abrir o codigo do windows
<sergio_br2> pior q não faz nenhum sentido velho... os drivers vem como binário, todos programas no Linux vem como binário... não dá para modificar do jeito que eles falaram
<adiaswin> eles acham que o linux so tem hackes e estas pragas ai
<sergio_br2> Mandei outro email, falando que o que eles falaram não tem nada haver... to esperando resposta até hoje
<hggdh> sergio_br2: a grande maioria dos programas no Linux são baixados em binário, mas o fonte está disponível
<adiaswin> eles nem vao te responder cara
<sergio_br2> não, os caras pensam q por ser open source, dá para sair modificando tudo... tipo, os caras não sabem diferença entre binário e fonte
<sergio_br2> hggdh, isso eu já sabia desde akela época, e foi o que expliquei para eles... só q não me responderam mais
<adiaswin> sergio praticamente todas as impressas menos a intel pensao assim
<sergio_br2> tipo, a pessoa q me respondeu não sabia nada, falou qualquer coisa na esperança de me ludibriar
<sergio_br2> q eles tentem enganar a vovózinha deles
<hggdh> sergio_br2: algumas empresas -- Epson, por exemplo -- não estão interessadas em fornecer código fonte. Broadcom é outra.
<adiaswin> cara e assim mesmo
<adiaswin> preconceito ate na informatica
<sergio_br2> Olha o que respondi:
<felipealmeida> Broadcom parece estar mudando aos pouquinhos
<sergio_br2> Me desculpem, mas o motivo apresentado está totalmente infundado, vocês estão confundindo o que é software livre e plataforma aberta. Não é porque um sistema operacional é software livre que os drivers de determinada empresa serão também software livre passível de alteração. Muitas empresas distribuem apenas o binário do driver, como a Nvidia por exemplo, de modo que o equipamento seja compatível com o Linux, assim como é feito com Wi
<sergio_br2> ndows. Nunca vi um usuário de windows alterando o driver de um equipamento, pois não há como alterar um driver ou programa depois de compilado para binário. Outras empresas liberam o código do driver sob licensas de software livre, possibilitando assim alterações de qualquer usuário que se interesse no assunto.
<sergio_br2> Desenvolver drivers de seus produtos para a plataforma Linux não apresenta risco nenhum, muito pelo contrário, pode até aumentar o numero de seus clientes, visto que a comunidade usuária de Linux não é pequena e vem crescendo dia a dia. Espero receber uma resposta em breve, esperei quase 2 meses para receber esta última.
<adiaswin> cara a epson so vai mudar quando a ms fizer a maior cagada da vida
<hggdh> felipealmeida: de fato. Mas os wireless da Broadcom ainda são binários
<hggdh> adiaswin: linguagem, por favor
<felipealmeida> Na verdade não é tão simples assim, na visão dos desenvolvedores do kernel. Todo driver que vive no address space do kernel deve ser GPL2
<adiaswin> estou falando de algo pior que o windows vista
<felipealmeida> os drivers da nvidia que são fechados, são em user-land
<adiaswin> felipealmeida os drivers nvidia cara so melhorao a cada um ano
<adiaswin> experiencia propria
<sergio_br2> felipealmeida: mas o que custa uma empresa fazer drivers para Linux? Muitas vezes, já tem o driver open source (q foi a comunidade q desenvolveu), poderiam contribuir com ele
<felipealmeida> adiaswin: piorar é sacanagem tb né :P
<adiaswin> cara mas o que eu falei e verdade
<felipealmeida> sergio_br2: as empresas tem medo de serem processadas por patente
<sergio_br2> processadas por quem? pela M$?
<felipealmeida> qq outra empresa que tenha a patente
<sergio_br2> ueh, vamos pegar o exemplo da Epson
<felipealmeida> muitas vezes patent trolls ou a concorrente
<adiaswin> olha ja que estamos falando de patente
<adiaswin> vamos dar um exemplo que eu axei um apsurdo
<adiaswin> microsoft vs google
<sergio_br2> Existem drivers open source para impressoras Epson, e esses drivers foram montados do zero. A Epson podia contribuir com código para esses drivers, e ainda assim mantê-los open source. Quem poderia processar nesse caso? A própria Epson?
<felipealmeida> patentes são um absurdo em 90% dos casos :P
<hggdh> patentes para software são um absurdo em qualquer situação
<adiaswin> sinseramente patentes sao uma verdadeira perca de tempo
<felipealmeida> adiaswin: as patentes não são necessariemente de software com drivers
<adiaswin> eu ainda fico chateado com isto pois e desnessesario
<felipealmeida> os drivers podem demonstrar algum recurso do hardware que é patenteado
<sergio_br2> esse negócio de processar por patente, um dia vai ficar insustentável
<felipealmeida> pois é
<sergio_br2> custa muito dinheiro o processo, não consigo imaginar a M$ processando a tudos e a todos
<sergio_br2> é inviável para ela
<adiaswin> pois e sergio
<felipealmeida> a MS nem processa mto não, quem processa mais são as patent trolls
<hggdh> felipealmeida: lembre-se que uma patente requer a descrição completa do processo. Mostrar recurso de hardware significaria que o recurso é um trade secret, não uma patente
<felipealmeida> empresas que vivem de fazer patentes, e nunca lançam nada no mercado
<adiaswin> patent trolls apple
<sergio_br2> cara
<felipealmeida> hggdh: obviamente quem está sendo processado não é o dono da patente
<sergio_br2> so sei q tenho um hardware até q bom aqui, mas q não tem desempenho, por culpa dos idiotas da ATI
<sergio_br2> galera, vou indo nessa
<hggdh> sergio_br2: AMD, a ATI foi comprada pela AMD
<sergio_br2> sim
<sergio_br2> já faz um tempo isso
<felipealmeida> parece que a ATI está desenvolvendo o driver opensource, mas MUITO devagar
<adiaswin> hggdh: ja faz tempo isto
<sergio_br2> mas continuou a mesma porcaria
<adiaswin> ate que mehorou um pouco mas esta ruim do mesmo jeito
<adiaswin> quando entrei no linux usava um desk
<adiaswin> que tinha nvidia
<felipealmeida> nvidia é foda que queima a toa
<felipealmeida> todo mundo que conheço já teve uma nvidia queimada
<sergio_br2> Cara, essas empresas vão ter um trabalho daqui pra frente
<hggdh> felipealmeida: linguagem, por favor
<sergio_br2> pq todo império tem seu fim, mais cedo ou mais tarde
<sergio_br2> e o império da M$ tá no seu fim
<adiaswin> sergio um dia espero ver a ms queimar no inferno
<sergio_br2> essas empresas cabeças duras, vão ter que se adequar ao mercado, sem M$
<sergio_br2> quero ver eles continuarem com essas frescuras
<adiaswin> quando a ms abrir falencia todos virao pro linux
<adiaswin> e duvido alquem ir pra apple
<sergio_br2> apple sem chance
<sergio_br2> cara, a maneira da apple tratar seus negócios, é totalmente insustentável
<adiaswin> afinal nunca vi um pc com um sistema diferente custar 12 mil reais numa config basica
<sergio_br2> a cadeia de produtos deles, não é sustentável
<adiaswin> pois e
<sergio_br2> imagina uma empresa só cuidar do hardware e do software
<sergio_br2> isso não existe,
<sergio_br2> hardware tem q ser aberto, como desde a época do PC, da IBM
<adiaswin> sergio a apple ja foi uma grande empresa na epoca de jobs
<sergio_br2> hoje em dia nós temos computadores em casa, pois o hardware é aberto. Qualquer empresa pode implementar a arquitetura PC. Isso deixa tudo mais barato
<sergio_br2> Um dos motivos dos smart phones e tablets da Apple custar bem mais caro, é pq toda a cadeia produtiva deles é mais cara
<sergio_br2> e isso é insustentável
<adiaswin> verdade
<sergio_br2> é como uma bolha
<sergio_br2> um dia estoura
<hggdh> sergio_br2: na verdade, os productos da Apple são mais caros por ganancia, não por um sistema mais caro
<sergio_br2> hggdh: sim, tem o fator ganancia, mas o processo em si é mais caro também
<sergio_br2> os caras controlam toda a cadeia produtiva, isso faz o produto ficar mais caro
<sergio_br2> lógico que eles tem uma grande margem de lucro
<sergio_br2> mas ainda assim, se a gente tirasse o lucro de um iPhone, e o lucro de um Samsung ou LG da vida, ainda assim o iPhone seria mais caro
<adiaswin> o iphone e caro e nao vale apena
<sergio_br2> galera, vou indo nessa
<sergio_br2> até mais!!!
<Anederson> como instalo o ubuntu baixando iso e sem gravar em cd
<Anederson> em pessoal por favor
<Anederson> porra ninguem ajuda
<hggdh> oh hasty people...
<Gustavo_> por favor preciso de uma ajuda para configurar o samba.. alguem pode me ajudar ?
<adiaswin> samba hummm
<adiaswin> o que voce quer fazer no samba colega
<Gustavo_> estou querendo configurar uma rede no windowns com o server ubuntu..
<adiaswin>  caraca
<adiaswin> desculpe men nao sei nada de server mas conheço um colega que pode te ajudar
<adiaswin> olhe faça o cadastro no ubuntu forum-br e crie um topico la
<Gustavo_> entendi.. é que estou com uma maquinda IBM fortissima e nao estou conseguindo colocar o server na rede, ae li que poderia usar o samba pra isso
<adiaswin> poderia sim
<Gustavo_> vou fazer isso intao.. muito obrigado adiaswin !
<andretyn> Olá a todos o/
<felipealmeida> olá
<andretyn> felipealmeida, \0
<digo_cury> pessoal, necessito de ajuda
<milesmaverick> fale teu problema men
<digo_cury> me deram um maquina ThinkCentre M Series no trabalho, mas trabalho com ubuntu, instalei pelo live cd o ubuntu 12.10 64 bits, mas quando reinicia para retirar o cd de instalação o sistema operacional não inicializa
<digo_cury> aparece o erro 1962: No operating system found.
<milesmaverick> estranho
<milesmaverick> como esta a ordem de boot ai
<digo_cury> já alterei várias vezes
<digo_cury> agora está com o hd como 1º
<milesmaverick> as vezes o sistema nao inicia devido alguma configuraçao errada
<digo_cury> configuração da bios certo
<milesmaverick> ok
<milesmaverick> pelo o que eu estou vendo
<digo_cury> já tentei várias configurações que achei na internet e não deu certo
<milesmaverick> parece que o sistema nao conssequiu instalar o grub
<milesmaverick> tente isto
<digo_cury> baixar e instalar o grub
<digo_cury> ?
<milesmaverick> nao
<milesmaverick> estou falando de recuperar o grub
<milesmaverick> veja como recuperar o grub aqui: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<digo_cury> milesmaverick muito obrigado
<digo_cury> vou tentar
<milesmaverick> boa sorte
<andretyn> milesmaverick, será q não é UFI, trava de boot
<adiaswin> pode ser
<adiaswin> se nao funcionar
<adiaswin> terei certeza que e
<JJ_> Viva, tudo? preciso de ajuda
<adiaswin> fala o problema que eu posso te ajudar
<JJ_> preciso de ubuntu com alguns programas, aqueles que os jovens procuram, música, video, texto, mail, etc, que possa arrancar numa usb, antes
<JJ_> ubuntu tinha isso agora vem sem nada
<JJ_> o 12 está quase vazio
<JJ_> seeria boa ideia procurar uma versão anterior?
<xGrind> JJ_, xubuntu 12.04
<adiaswin> jj_ va de linux mint
<adiaswin> eta isso vai ser engraçado
<JJ_> já pensei no 10, mas vinha com problemas
<adiaswin> duas ursulas wtf
<xGrind> JJ_, 10.10 nao tem suporte mais
<JJ_> eu sei, mas o 12, nem aplicações tem e sem ligação à net...
<JJ_> nada feito, a ideia era deixar minha sobrinha mexer no pc sem riscos
<xGrind> poe o Mint. já vem mais completo
<adiaswin> pois e
<adiaswin> foi o que eu falei antes
<JJ_> só vi hoje um site disso, vou procurar, valeu - aqui desde Portugal - Obrigado
<xGrind> JJ_, \o
<adiaswin> vitorlobo
<JJ_> já fiu ver o mint, é um pouco grande!!!
<adiaswin> e normal tem mais programas nele
<JJ_> obrigado, mais uma vez. Bom resto de dia....
<Urslnha> PUTA QUE PARIU vitorlobo xgrind
<Urslnha> PUTA MERDA
<Urslnha> CARALHO
<Urslnha> CU DO PATO MESMO
<Urslnha> CASSETE VELHO
<Urslnha> VOU BANIR TODO MUNDO NESSA BOSTA
<Urslnha> CARALHO
<Urslnha> SEUS CUZOES
<Urslnha> PRINCIPALMENTE O vitorlobo e o xgrind
<Urslnha> TEM QUE MORRER
<Urslnha> SEUS FILHOS DAS PUTAS
<Urslnha> ENFIA UM FUZIL NO CU
<Urslnha> vitorlobo, ENFIA UMA FLAUTA NO CU E ASSOPRA SEU DELINQUENTE
<zyzz> ubuntu 12.10 error
<zyzz> anybody here speak portuguese??
<tiagoscd> creio que quase todo mundo zyzz :)
<zyzz> ainda bem
<zyzz> aqui, eu instalei o ubuntu 12.10 no meu notebook e quando eu entro no meu usuário só aparece o plano de fundo
<zyzz> não aparece mais nada
<zyzz> o que eu posso fazer para resolver esse problema??
<tiagoscd> hum
<tiagoscd> você sabe o modelo da sua placa de vídeo?
<zyzz> sei não fera
<zyzz> estou usando um notebook
<zyzz> instalei ele junto com o windows xp que já tinha nele
<tiagoscd> zyzz: você consegue abrir o terminal aí?
<zyzz> agora tem dual boot
<zyzz> não sei os atalhos para abrir
<zyzz> não dá para ver nada
<zyzz> só o plano de fundo
<ThiagoCMC> antes de logar, tente escolher, na bolinha ao lado do seu nome, "Ubuntu 2D"... Deve ter aí...
<zyzz> não tem essa bolinha
<zyzz> o meu é o Ubuntu 12.10
<zyzz> vocês estão usando qual versão do Ubuntu?
<zyzz> na tela de logon eu digito a minha senha, mas quando abre só fica aparecendo o plano de fundo
<Angelica> Olaa
<zyzz> mas na tela de logon tem uma barrinha no alto da tela
<zyzz> é ela que vocês estão falando??
<Angelica> Galeraa preciso de ajuda urgenteee
<zyzz> estou usando um IBM ThinkPad T42
<Angelica> ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR?
<Angelica> ???
<Angelica> ALGUEM AI SABE , COMO TROCAR A SENHA DO UBUNTU?
<insano> Angelica: vá no terminal
<insano> digite
<insano> passwd nome_do_usuario
<insano> sudo passwd nome_do_usuario
<Angelica> INSANO ME ADC NO MSN OU FACEBOOK PRA VC ME EXPLICAR MELHOR
<insano> Angelica: não possuo tais coisas
<ThiagoCMC> zyzz, tente o Ubuntu 12.04, o Ubuntu 12.10 PRECISA de placa de vídeo 3D...
<ThiagoCMC> Angelica, o seu capslock está ligado...
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<Angelica> NO UBUNTU PEDE UMA SENHA , SO QUE EU NAO SEI A SENHA PADRAO
<insano> Angelica: eu também não sei
<insano> Angelica: quem instalou deve saber
<Angelica> entao dizem que a senha vem na caixa , ou manual onde veio o pc , ja procurei mas nao encontrei
<insano> qual a marca?
<zyzz> ThiagoCMC onde vou conseguir essa versão do ubuntu?
<ThiagoCMC> http://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/releases/12.04.1/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Angelica> Qual a marca do que? rsrs
<insano> Angelica: sobre o que estamos falando?
<zyzz> ThiagoCMC não tem outra forma para eu resolver esse problema não?
<Angelica> Desculpa mas e que eu estou acostumada com outros sistemas operacionais , sou iniciante no linux e tudo novo pra mim
<alvaro> Angelica ele está perguntando qual a marca do pc
<insano> Angelica: qual a marca do pc?
<Angelica> pior que eu nao sei
<Angelica> e uma marca desconhecida
<alvaro> :O
<ThiagoCMC> zyzz, o Ubuntu 12.10 precisa mesmo de placa 3D...
<zyzz> hum
<ThiagoCMC> é quase certo que o seu PC não suporta...   =(
<insano> Angelica: nesse caso fica dificil ajudar
<zyzz> é notebook
<ThiagoCMC> Eu tive que instalar uma 5450 aqui para rodar o Ubuntu 12.10....
<ThiagoCMC> A Intel onboard não rodava, dava o mesmo problema q vc está vendo...
<zyzz> eu instalei o ubunto por causa do android
<ThiagoCMC> boa
<zyzz> iria facilitar a criação de roms
<ThiagoCMC> Quanto te RAM tem o seu note?
<zyzz> não sei
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<Angelica> Insano vou tentar descobrir aqui e volto ja a falar com voce aqui.
<zyzz> mas thiago
<zyzz> como eu tiro o windows e deixo só o ubuntu?
<insano> Angelica: OK, até 17:40 estarei por aqui
<ThiagoCMC> bom, use o ISO que te indiquei... É o melhor a se fazer cara...
<zyzz> é que está com dual boot
<ThiagoCMC> durante a instalação, escolha: Usar o Disco Inteiro (apagar tudo)...
<ThiagoCMC> que ele vai limpar o HD inteiro e instalar o Ubuntu no melhor particionamento pro seu note...
<ThiagoCMC> Com o swap na medida, etc...
<zyzz> mas eu não tenho mais cd ou dvd
<zyzz> posso fazer usando pendrive??
<ThiagoCMC> pode
<ThiagoCMC> mas
<ThiagoCMC> não sei como criar o PENDRIVE inicializável pelo Windows... Já que o seu Ubuntu 12.10 não liga...
<zyzz> eu instalei esse ubuntu pelo windows
<zyzz> nas outras vezes eu fazia um negoço na inicialização do computador
<zyzz> só que dessa vez eu não consegui
<ThiagoCMC> melhor esquema é gravar o ISO que te indiquei.
<ThiagoCMC> e dar boot pelo CD / DVD...
<zyzz> não entendi
<ThiagoCMC> vai no Windows, baixa isso: http://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/releases/12.04.1/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<ThiagoCMC> grava o DVD
<zyzz> vou baixar e depois colocar o arquivo baixado dentro do pendrive?
<ThiagoCMC> reinicia e reinstala...
<ThiagoCMC> então
<ThiagoCMC> isso é que eu não seui como fazer no Windows.
<zyzz> mas eu não tenho mais dvd
<ThiagoCMC> Nunca usei Windows.
<insano> zyzz: usa o unetbootin, ele coloca a imagem em um pendrive para ser instalada
<zyzz> tipo um daemontools??
<insano> zyzz: o que vc quer fazer? instalar o ubuntu em dual boot com o windows? ou instalar apenas o ubuntu no computador?
<zyzz> instalar apenas o ubuntu
<insano> zyzz: usa o unetbootin
<insano> vc torna o usb bootavel
<insano> como se fosse um cd ou dvd
<insano> depois vc configura a bios para dar boot pelo usb
<insano> e instala o ubuntu
<insano> só lembrando que vc deve fazer backup dos seus dados
<insano> antes de instalar
<insano> pq vc vai perder todos os arquivos do windows
<zyzz> ok
<zyzz> eu já havia feito isso quando fui instalar o ubuntu 12.10
<zyzz> mas quando eu acabar de baixar é só eu mover o arquivo para o pendrive??
<insano> zyzz: usa o unetbootin
<zyzz> ok
<zyzz> mas lá tem várias opções da versão 12.04
<zyzz> qual eu devo escolher??
<insano> escolhe a iso
<insano> que vc baixou
<zyzz> ok
<zyzz> e depois disso é só reiniciar o pc e apertar F12
<zyzz> não é??
<Angelica> insano?
<Angelica> alguem ae?
<xdoctor> celso, ae
<celso> xdoctor: opa....joinha omi?
<xdoctor> celso, tudo certo
<rcbdesigner> vcs souberam?
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  diga-nos
<Chucrute302> Oque aconteceu?
<Chucrute302> Rcbdesigner
<Chucrute302> ?
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  Saiu o Fedora 18 Spherical Cow?
<vitorlobo> rs
<Chucrute302> Aheuaheu
<rcbdesigner> vcs sabiam?
<rcbdesigner> que o troll anda entre nós? o__O
<rcbdesigner> Sabia que o sabiá sabia assobiá?
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, o pinto pia na pia pinga
<vitorlobo> tenso
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, e o troll é o Chucrute302
<rcbdesigner> mentira... esse ai morreu de cirrose na primeira golada
<Chucrute302> Troll
<rcbdesigner> mannn
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo,  vc tem usado o ink/
<rcbdesigner> ?
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  https://new.myspace.com/
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  tenho
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuaa
<vitorlobo> novo myspace
<vitorlobo> q broxante
<rcbdesigner> os lances de sobreposição de camadas do inkscape são mto diferentes.. tem uns que parecem nem funcionar como o "misturar"
<rcbdesigner> hjj reparei que alguns sites estão usando esse ww.new.xxxxx
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  o mais chato é...
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  as gráficas imprimirem somente em .cdr
<vitorlobo> da vontade de mandar tomarno c*
<rcbdesigner> elas imprimem em cdr?... elas geram um pdf
<rcbdesigner> pedem o cdr para alterar alguma coisa lá se necessário... que acho extremamente errado
<rcbdesigner> se vêem um erro tem que solicitar a pessoa que projetou a peça gráfica e mandar refazer e enviar um pdf..
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  mas isso é um saco sabe pq
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  se vc tiver material gráfico pesado tipo...com muitos efeitos usando degrade
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  pra vc converter em .pdf com 300dpi
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  mermao......demora pra caraleo
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  tudo isso pq querem em .cdr... .pdf é um formato "portable" como o próprio nome já diz
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  muito mais fácil aceitarem o .svg do inkscape mesmo
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  da proxima eu simplesmente irei gravar o ink no pendriver e mandarem imprimir de la
<rcbdesigner> que demore.... pior é o q aconteceu comigo.. o pai de uma cliente mandou o cara mudar a cor de fundo na gráfica
<rcbdesigner> tem que mandar é um pdf fechado e pronto
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, demora mais de 8 horas rapaz...é algo absurdo mesmo
<vitorlobo> parece render 3d no max usando vray
<rcbdesigner> sempre mandei saida em postscript e depois gerar o pdf pelo distiller
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  n man..mande o ink no pen e mande o fdp se virar qualé
<vitorlobo> esse lance de ficar aceitando tudo oq grafica impoe
<vitorlobo> comomais reggae desses caras n
<vitorlobo> q aprendam a trabalhar
<rcbdesigner> paiakan diz q o corel gera um bom pdf sem precisar desse processo parece
<vitorlobo> corel é bugadasso
<vitorlobo> e pesadão
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, poisé....mas n tem matade dos recursos de edição do ink
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, é a mesma coisa q vc usar bem o openOffice e não conseguir trabalhar com a extensão .doc dele q buga dentro do office da microsoft
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  errado n é o openoffice...errado é exigir q use word
<rcbdesigner> pois bem
<rcbdesigner> não sei se já perguntei a vc
<rcbdesigner> mas usa a verificação ortográfica no ink?
<Chucrute302> !offtopic
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  nunca usei
<vitorlobo> pq?
<Chucrute302> !offtopic
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo,  no caso de precisar
<rcbdesigner> pq só vem disponível a verificação em inglês
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  ainda bem q é open source
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  pra ter pt-br basta alguém se prontificar em faze-lo
<vitorlobo> rs
<rcbdesigner> hahahah
<rcbdesigner> li algo sobre ser possivel importar uma biblioteca no inkcscape do windows
<Chucrute302> !offtopic
<rcbdesigner> aff
<rcbdesigner> conversar em pvt
<Pet_> Boa noite
<Pet_> Alguem pode me dizer como faço pra compilar lua no ubuntu ?
<Pet_> Alguem ai pode me ajudar ?
<xdoctor> no site da linguagem
<xdoctor> nao fala nada nao ?
<Pet_> Preciso compilar lua no ubuntu..
<Pet_> Nops.
<xdoctor> compilar que voce fala e instalar a linguagem . . .
<xdoctor> depois escrever algum codigo na linguagem e passa-lo para linguagem de maquina ?
<Pet_> Preciso que meu terminal compile a linguagem
<Pet_> Já estou  instalando  aqui
<Pet_> sudo apt-get install lua <pacote selecionado>
<xdoctor> man lua
<xdoctor> deve explicar como compilar
<xdoctor> se nao for interpretada
<gabezao> Pet_,
<gabezao> é lua puro ou uma função de lua dentro de c?
<Pet_> Lua puro
<gabezao> então pelo que eu saiba não precisa compilar Pet_
<Pet_> Tipo eu instalei a linguagem pelo terminal
<gabezao> pois é uma linguagem interpretada.
<Pet_> Agora to usando o lua nomedoarquivo.lua
<gabezao> você instalou o lua pelo apt-get, isso?
<Pet_> sim
<gabezao> você colocou no cabecalho do seu codigo o interpretador?
<LACabeza> opa aew pessoal
<LACabeza> alguém ai usa hd ssd?
<gabezao> eu gostaria de um LACabeza
<gabezao> ;(
<Pet_> =/
<gabezao> Pet_, colocou?
<vitorlobo> Pet_,  lua é intepretado igual python
<vitorlobo> n precisa de compilação
<CEG> Pessoal, tem algué, aí que pode me ajudar com Layer7?
<LACabeza> to formatando o pc aqui, dae to pensando se vira particionar usando lvm e criar um volume lógico usando tanto ssd como hd
<LACabeza> ou se isso ferraria o desempenho
<gabezao> lua vai, iluminar os pensamentos dela
<gabezao> dezora já
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-16
<SOUL_OF_R00T> boa noite
<Pet_> Alguem ai sabe instalar o LOL no ubuntu ?
<vilella> Pessoal estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu no meu laptop antigo intelbras i21 atraves de um flash drive.. baixei a ISO no meu mac mini e instalei Unetbootin para OSX, depois formatei o flashdrive pelo Utilitarios de Disco no formato FAT32 e criei o Live USB... Quando coloco o flashdrive no laptop e seleciono ele como opção de boot, recebo sempre a mensagem "Missing operating system. Operating System not found"
<vilella> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> não tenho certeza mas acho que a imagem que vc baixa do sistema de arquivos do boot pro flash não precisa que vc formate o flash vc tem que copiar raw com o dd, pode ser isso...
<vilella> desculpa, nao entendi hehe.. sou meio leigo... mas copiar a ISO direto para o flash e tentar o boot eu tentei e recebi a mesma mensagem
<SOUL_OF_R00T> então pode estar havendo algum erro na partição do flash ela pode não estar ativa
<vilella> ok, vou checar
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> pessoal
<rafaelsnk> boa noite a todos
<rafaelsnk> preciso de um help
<rafaelsnk> algum aí usa android?
<AldoRaine> manda
 * AldoRaine usa
<Rodrigo> olá
<rafaelsnk> não esotu conseguindo visualizar minhas imagens, músicas no celular.
<AldoRaine> rafaelsnk, #android-br
<Rodrigo> estou com uma duvida
<rafaelsnk> no ubuntu 12.04
<Rodrigo> meu ubuntu kronnix veio com senha
<Rodrigo> de 5 digitos
<Rodrigo> e n da pra fazer nada sem ela
<AldoRaine> ubuntu kronnix ?
<Rodrigo> porque quando vou baixar adobe flash player ou a primeira opçao e vim com senha
<Rodrigo> ou a segunda e baixar adobe flash player e vim em arquivo
<Rodrigo> e precisaria baixar winrar
<Rodrigo> e tambem nao da pra baixar winrar
<rafaelsnk> ele abre os diretórios normalmente , porém não consigo visualizar as "arquivos"
<Rodrigo> é um ubuntu normal
<AldoRaine> Rodrigo,  A senha do administrador é kronnix em minúsculo, a mesma se encontra na contra capa do manual do pc.
<Rodrigo> so q eu comprei ne uma loja
<Rodrigo> mais e uma senha de 5 digitos só
<Rodrigo> ja tentei muda ela ta asssim
<Rodrigo> *****
<AldoRaine> tenta
<Rodrigo> vou ver
<Rodrigo> calma
 * AldoRaine calmo demais
<Rodrigo> (desculpa isso nao funcionou , tente novamente)
<AldoRaine> rafaelsnk, qual é o teu aparelho ?
<Rodrigo> qualquer coisa ou programa q baixo pede senha
<Rodrigo> minha irma q ligo esse pc e ela falou q n coloco senha nele
<Rodrigo> mais ja ta aqui uma senha de 5 digitos
<Rodrigo> ja tentei 12345
<Rodrigo> kronnix
<Rodrigo> ubuntu
<rafaelsnk> Galaxy s3
<Rodrigo> ???
<Rodrigo> ?
<Rodrigo> ?
<AldoRaine> cara
<AldoRaine> sei não
<AldoRaine> nem sabia da existência dessa distro
<AldoRaine> já verificou no manual ?
<gabezao> Rodrigo, edita o grub faz login sem senha e altera a senha do root
<gabezao> rafaelsnk, eu uso ftp para passar seus arquivos
<Rodrigo> eu n sei faze isso pq eu queimei meu pc e comprei esse
<Rodrigo> e n posso fica mechendo em arquivos
<gabezao> so no ultimo kernel foi adicionado o modulo de dispositivos para o s3 rafaelsnk
<Rodrigo> vou ver o manual
<Rodrigo> aff
<Rodrigo> nem no manual tem
<AldoRaine> nem numero de suporte ?
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> deu certo ..
<rafaelsnk> tinha a opção no aparelho via kies
<rafaelsnk> vlw mais uma vez galera
<SOUL_OF_R00T> parabéns, gente até amanha vou dormir
<AldoRaine> o meu galaxy tab 2 só funciona via kies também
<Rodrigo> há consegui
<AldoRaine> e ai ?
<AldoRaine> Rodrigo, qual é ?
<Rodrigo> man
<Rodrigo> se acredita
<Rodrigo> q por causa
<Rodrigo> de uma letra maiúscula
<Rodrigo> Kronnix
<AldoRaine> oO
<Rodrigo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rodrigo> mudei ja
<AldoRaine> fechô
<Rodrigo> sé loko
<Rodrigo> vo manda os cara se ****
<AldoRaine> congrats
<Rodrigo> por causa de uma maiúscula
<Rodrigo> kkkkkkkkkkk
<AldoRaine> =)
<rafaelsnk> bom to indo nessa
<rafaelsnk> boa noite a todos
<sagat> caramba meu
<sagat> por que o usbcreator não roda legal no backtrack
<sagat> derivado de ubuntu
<sagat> preciso criar uma imagem descompactada em um dispo usb
<sagat> estou usando backtrack no momento
<sagat> alguem pode me ajudar
<sagat> existe versão par alinux
<sagat> ou o liliusb é o top ainda
<sagat> ?
<sagat> será que ele roda no linux
<sagat> tem alguem ai
<xdoctor> todos a dormir
<sagat> blz eu vo estudar mais um pouco
<matheuscar> tempao que não logo no Xchat!!!
<matheuscar> boa noite
<kernel> ae
<matheuscar> alguem sabe me informar, qual melhor programa para baixar torrents
<matheuscar> Transmission não deu certo
<matheuscar> quero baixar músicas (http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/5355671/Coletanea_de_Musica_Sertaneja_Raiz) para o meu pai
<foxgreen> ola
<sergio_br2> esse pessoal não dorme
<xGrind> hggdh, tae?
<srbsousa> bom dia
<srbsousa> alguem poderia me auxiliar...numa duvida
<srbsousa> alguém???
<teste_> Ola
<teste_> Bom Dia
<teste_> Alguem do Brasil aee?
<mschon> Bom dia teste_
<teste_> vc trabalha com ubuntu quanto tempo?
<mschon> Acredito que o mais apropriado seria vc dizer sua duvida
<mschon> Eu posso nao ter tanta competencia ou conhecimento como voce espera, mas outros do canal podem
<teste_> tudo bem
<teste_> eu estou com problema com USB3
<teste_> estou utilizando hd externo com tecnologia USB3,
<teste_> eu consigo usa este hd
<teste_> mas ele toda hora ele cai
<teste_> a conexao
<teste_> e quando eu coloco no USB2.0
<teste_> ele funciona normal
<teste_> voce sabe me dizer o quer ta acontecendo
<teste_> estou utilizando UBUNTU 12.10
<teste_> com kernel 3.7.2
<mschon> digite o comando !paste, acredito que ele vai te indicar o local apropriado para vc colar
<mschon> por gentileza, digite o comando lsusb
<mschon> pegue o BUS e o DEV do dispositivo do seu HD ligado na porta USB3
<mschon> e com esta saida digite
<mschon> lsusb -s BUS:DEV -v
<mschon> qdo tiver as saidas me informe o link do site para visualização
<teste_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 003: ID 064e:a219 Suyin Corp. 1.3M WebCam (notebook emachines E730, Acer sub-brand) Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0461:4d20 Primax Electronics, Ltd HP 
<sistematico> heh
<Croves> Olá, bom dia/boa tarde/boa noite (dependendo do seu fuso)
<Croves> Tem como eu ver quais serviços (programas) estão instalados no Ubuntu Server?
<mschon> sudo dpkg -l
<Croves> Obrigado mschon =)
<Celso> nossa tem um monte de xserver-xorg-video aqui de placas de video que não tenho
<Celso> mschon: bacana esse comando,não conhecia
<mschon> Celso, =)
<Celso> será que se remover tudo e deixar só a xserver-xorg-video-intel vai dar pau no sistema?
<Celso> rsrsrsrsr
<mschon> Celso, as vezes os pacotes são instalados devido a dependências...
<mschon> e antigamente seria uma opção, ja que o tamanho dos discos eram limitados, hoje eh um pouco de "perda de tempo". O que vc pode fazer, eh desabilitar servicos que sobem na inicialização, por exemplo, bluetooth, se você não tem notebook ou um módulo de bluetooth no seu computador não há necessidade dele rodando
<Celso> mschon: verdade
<Celso> espaço tenho bastante
<Smoke_> Olá alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Smoke_> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu em um cd rw mas diz que não tem espaço. mesmo o cd sendo novo e limpo
<Smoke_> outra alternativa seria gravar em dvd que tenho vários aqui mas, diz que só pode ser cd
<Smoke_> alguém aí??
<Smoke_> alguém aí??
<Smoke_> acho que estou no lugar errado =(
<Croves> Esse cara desiste fácil! rsrs
<Celso> sim
<Croves> Enfim, usei Ubuntu da versão 8.04 até a 10.10, depois dei uma migrada p/ Fedora. Hoje adquiri um servidor c/ Ubuntu Server
<Croves> Fiquei impressionado com a documentação. Melhorou bastante!
<Celso> sim
<Celso> uso linux desde o redhat 5.0 3 conectiva 4.0 que nao existem mais.Hoje se aprende de tudo só lendo na internet
<Celso> está bem mais facil
<Croves> Verdade... e isso é muito bom hehe
<Celso> sou da epoca do winmodem PCtel
<Celso> cruiz credo
<Celso> rsrsrs
<Croves> Um professor me disse que nos primórdios do Linux e do Unix, era tão complicado você obter informações sobre que algumas universidades da época ofereciam cursos de extensão e pós só pra isso
<Croves> hahaha
<omelete> ñ usava linux antes por causa desse winmodem
<Croves> Eu só comecei a usar Linux porque na época eu pedi o CD no site do Ubuntu, e veio certinho hahaha
<Celso> quando comecei a usar linux nao tinha muita informação em portugues.Acessava irc pra aprender com quem saia ler os tutoriais em ingles
<Celso> até hoje sou péssimo em ingles
<Croves> Ingles é foda...
<Croves> Mas tem que saber... fazer o que né?! haha
<Croves> Até que me viro bem em Ingles... mas vou voltar a fazer aulas
<Celso> não pretendo entrar numa escola de ingles aos 50 anos.rssrs
<Croves> hahaha
<Chucrute301> Vitorlobo
<Croves> Pessoal, instalei o vsftpd no meu Ubuntu Server e configurei da mesma maneira que sempre fiz, mas ao tentar acessar o host pelo FileZilla, eu recebo a mensagem de erro: Could not connect to server
<Ursnha> VIADOS
<Ursnha> CORNOS
<Ursnha> VAO SE FODEREM
<Ursnha> CUZOES
<Ursnha> AUEHAUEHUAHEUAHEUAHEUAHEUAHEUAHEUAHEUAHEUHAEAUEHUAEHAUEHUAEHUAHEUHEUAHEUAHEUAEHAUEHUAHEUAHEUAHEUAHUAHEUAHEUAHEUAHEUAHEUAHEUAHEUAHUAHEUAHEUAHEUAHEUAEHUAEHAUEHUAHUAHEUAHEU
<Ursnha> AEHAUEHAUEHUAHEUAHEUHAUEHAUEHUAEHUAEHUAHEUAHEUAHEUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAHEAUHEUAHEUAHEAUEHUAEHAUHe
<Ursnha> AEHAUEHAUEHUAHEUAHEUHAUEHAUEHUAEHUAEHUAHEUAHEUAHEUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAHEAUHEUAHEUAHEAUEHUAEHAUHe
<Ursnha> AEHAUEHAUEHUAHEUAHEUHAUEHAUEHUAEHUAEHUAHEUAHEUAHEUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAHEAUHEUAHEUAHEAUEHUAEHAUHe
<Ursnha> AEHAUEHAUEHUAHEUAHEUHAUEHAUEHUAEHUAEHUAHEUAHEUAHEUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAHEAUHEUAHEUAHEAUEHUAEHAUHe
<Ursnha> AEHAUEHAUEHUAHEUAHEUHAUEHAUEHUAEHUAEHUAHEUAHEUAHEUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAHEAUHEUAHEUAHEAUEHUAEHAUHe
<Ursnha> AEHAUEHAUEHUAHEUAHEUHAUEHAUEHUAEHUAEHUAHEUAHEUAHEUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAHEAUHEUAHEUAHEAUEHUAEHAUHe
<Ursnha> AEHAUEHAUEHUAHEUAHEUHAUEHAUEHUAEHUAEHUAHEUAHEUAHEUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAHEAUHEUAHEUAHEAUEHUAEHAUHe
<Ursnha> LOOOOOL
<Ursnha> LOOOOOL
<Ursnha> AEHAUEHAUEHUAHEUAHEUHAUEHAUEHUAEHUAEHUAHEUAHEUAHEUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAHEAUHEUAHEUAHEAUEHUAEHAUHe
<Ursnha> AEHAUEHAUEHUAHEUAHEUHAUEHAUEHUAEHUAEHUAHEUAHEUAHEUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAHEAUHEUAHEUAHEAUEHUAEHAUHe
<Ursnha> AEHAUEHAUEHUAHEUAHEUHAUEHAUEHUAEHUAEHUAHEUAHEUAHEUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAEHUAHEAUHEUAHEUAHEAUEHUAEHAUHe
<Ursnha> AUEHUAEH
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> AUEHUAEH
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> AUEHUAEH
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> AUEHUAEH
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> AUEHUAEH
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> AUEHUAEH
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> AUEHUAEH
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> AUEHUAEH
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> AUEHUAEH
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> AUEHUAEH
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> AUEHUAEH
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> AUEHUAEH
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> AUEHUAEH
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> AUEHUAEH
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> aueuaehuaehauehuaehauhea
<Ursnha> AUOhep9uAHSDFOISNGWOI4HGNEWRNIPBVAE
<Ursnha> AWEUVBAWPUIVBAEIPRGB
<Ursnha> ASDDVHBAWPIVBAWPIEVBAEW
<Ursnha> AWPIRUBFVAPIWBVAWPE4
<Ursnha> ASIDVBPAWIUEBVPAWIE
<Ursnha> ASJDVBAPWRFBPAWUIFB
<Ursnha> ASIUPVBAPWIEUBVPWIAUBEV
<Ursnha> AWEVBAIPUWBVIAÇBWEV
<Ursnha> APEHBRAPSDBÇVAW
<Ursnha> ASDFIVBPAWIRVBWPAIUEVC
<Ursnha> ADSBVBAWEPVUBAWPRUIVB
<Ursnha> ASVUIBWAPIEUBVPAWIBEUG
<Ursnha> ASIPVBAWPIVBPAIWURVB
<Ursnha> AIRVBAPIRBVPUIAEBV
<Ursnha> ASHFVBAWPRHVBAPWRBVAWR
<Ursnha> AIUERVÁWUEBVIUAWE
<Ursnha> ASRVBAWPERUVBAUVBAR
<Ursnha> AWRVBAWPRVBAWPIVUBASDFV
<Ursnha> AWRVBAPWIUVBHASJDVA
<Ursnha> AWRVBAPWIUVBHASJDVA
<Ursnha> AWRVBAPWIUVBHASJDVA
<Ursnha> AWRVBAPWIUVBHASJDVA
<Ursnha> AWRVBAPWIUVBHASJDVA
<Ursnha> AWRVBAPWIUVBHASJDVA
<Ursnha> AWRVBAPWIUVBHASJDVA
<Ursnha> FAWUVHAWUOIVBAW
<Ursnha> vai tomar no cu hggdh
<Ursnha> uaheuaheuahuehaeuhauehuaeh
<Ursnha> lazarento!
<Ursnha> AUSHSPIAU4HEUADFHAUV
<Ursnha> ARVIAWOVNÚNVC
<Ursnha> ASVUJAWBNEJVNCAWE
<Ursnha> ARVIAWOVNÚNVC
<Ursnha> ARVIAWOVNÚNVC
<Ursnha> ARVIAWOVNÚNVC
<Ursnha> ARVIAWOVNÚNVC
<Ursnha> ARVIAWOVNÚNVC
<Ursnha> ARVIAWOVNÚNVC
<Ursnha> ARVIAWOVNÚNVC
<Ursnha> ARVIAWOVNÚNVC
<Ursnha> SUDIFHUIPVA
<Ursnha> AUWVBHÁIWUBV
<Ursnha> AFGHNDRYH
<Ursnha> NA
<Ursnha> BAE
<Ursnha> RV
<Ursnha> AWRV
<Ursnha> DFG
<Ursnha> BTJH
<Ursnha> RWWR
<Ursnha> TGBV
<Ursnha> EA
<Ursnha> TBRS
<Ursnha> TH
<Ursnha> WRETGB
<Ursnha> AE
<Ursnha> V
<Ursnha> WET
<Ursnha> HRW
<Ursnha> TH
<Ursnha> SDTRY
<Ursnha> SE
<Ursnha> VBRT
<Ursnha> HNWR
<Ursnha> TB
<Ursnha> ET
<Ursnha> BWR
<Ursnha> TJWR
<Ursnha> VB
<Ursnha> WETH
<Ursnha> RY
<Ursnha> THWAER
<Ursnha> VRTH
<Ursnha> WR
<Ursnha> FGV
<Ursnha> EQWT
<Ursnha> HN
<Ursnha> RYV
<Ursnha> WE
<Ursnha> TH
<Ursnha> WE
<Ursnha> FV
<Ursnha> RTGBW3E
<Ursnha> RV
<Ursnha> WR
<Ursnha> TVW
<Ursnha> VT
<Ursnha> W
<Ursnha> R
<Ursnha> TH
<Ursnha> W
<Ursnha> ERFV
<Ursnha> RT
<Ursnha> JW
<Ursnha> RE
<Ursnha> FG
<Ursnha> WRT
<Ursnha> HW
<Ursnha> V
<Ursnha> TRG
<Ursnha> YJ4TY
<Ursnha> JET
<Ursnha> YB
<Ursnha> TU
<Ursnha> K
<Ursnha> 5
<Ursnha> 8J
<Ursnha> 5
<Ursnha> BU
<Ursnha> 4U
<Ursnha> J
<Ursnha> 54BNTYJ
<Ursnha> ERB
<Ursnha> SW
<Ursnha> DFV
<Ursnha> WET
<Ursnha> G
<Ursnha> EQRG
<Ursnha> ERTUJ
<Ursnha> TYEN
<Ursnha> R
<Ursnha> TYH
<Ursnha> B
<Ursnha> RW6TYHW
<Ursnha> EB
<Ursnha> WEH
<Ursnha> 5
<mschon> =/
<Ursnha> RTYWAE
<Ursnha> RG
<Ursnha> WETHER
<Ursnha> YH
<Ursnha> REWB
<Ursnha> WR
<Ursnha> TG
<Ursnha> EWR
<Ursnha> TGWRHT
<Ursnha> EGHE
<Ursnha> RG
<Ursnha> WER
<Ursnha> GSAD
<Ursnha> FVB
<Ursnha> TRN
<Ursnha> WRGB
<Ursnha> W
<Ursnha> VITORLOBO
<Ursnha> ADS
<Ursnha> FWA
<Ursnha> F
<Ursnha> SAR
<Ursnha> GAES
<Ursnha> V
<Ursnha> AERG
<Ursnha> A
<Ursnha> DFV
<Ursnha> SERG
<Ursnha> \S
<Ursnha> DV
<Ursnha> AERG
<Ursnha> A
<Ursnha> VA
<Ursnha> SRE
<Ursnha> GA
<Ursnha> VB
<Ursnha> REEA
<Ursnha> G
<Ursnha> AWER
<Ursnha> FADS
<Ursnha> GB
<Ursnha> ETE
<Ursnha> AF
<Ursnha> VSDF
<Ursnha> BAETGA
<Ursnha> SRV
<Ursnha> ARE
<Ursnha> H
<Ursnha> QE
<Ursnha> FV
<Ursnha> ASDV
<mschon> !abuso
<Ursnha> AER
<Ursnha> T
<Ursnha> QEAR
<Ursnha> F
<Ursnha> ADFB
<Ursnha> RTYHA
<Ursnha> EFD
<Ursnha> VERA
<Ursnha> YH
<Ursnha> EAR
<Ursnha> TGA
<ThiagoCMC> como tem criança na Net hein?!
<Ursnha> SDGBEAR
<Ursnha> TQW
<Ursnha> EDF
<Ursnha> ASDG
<ThiagoCMC> fala sério...
<Ursnha> EAR
<Ursnha> T
<Ursnha> AD
<Ursnha> FSV
<Ursnha> 5
<Ursnha> E4YH
<Ursnha> AF
<Ursnha> BQERYH
<Ursnha> EAR
<Ursnha> TG
<Ursnha> ERYH
<Ursnha> EW5
<Ursnha> T
<Ursnha> AG
<Ursnha> BE
<AldoRaine> que é isso ??
<Ursnha> R
<Ursnha> GDAS
<Ursnha> FHWT
<Ursnha> YQ3
<Ursnha> ERG
<Ursnha> R
<Ursnha> TJWE
<Ursnha> TYG
<Ursnha> ER
<Ursnha> B
<Ursnha> EWT
<mschon> Nao tem nenhum OP online ?
<Ursnha> JHW
<Ursnha> RG
<Ursnha> WE
<Ursnha> TUJ
<Ursnha> W4TYHQE
<Ursnha> RG
<Ursnha> E
<Ursnha> TUHW
<Ursnha> 5RG
<Ursnha> T
<Ursnha> H
<Ursnha> W4HVITORLOBO
<Ursnha> RA
<Ursnha> GAE
<Ursnha> RG
<Ursnha> AER
<Ursnha> GEA
<Ursnha> RVA
<Ursnha> REG
<Ursnha> ARS
<Ursnha> FBA
<Ursnha> ERG
<Ursnha> A
<Ursnha> RHAE
<Ursnha> RG
<Ursnha> ARB
<Ursnha> WE
<Ursnha> TGASRDRV
<Ursnha> ERA
<Ursnha> HGRA
<Ursnha> B
<Ursnha> AER
<Ursnha> UEQA
<Ursnha> REFG
<Ursnha> ADRT
<Ursnha> A
<Ursnha> REG
<Ursnha> AE
<Ursnha> 4RF
<Ursnha> GR
<Ursnha> BRY
<Ursnha> U
<Ursnha> EWT
<Ursnha> RGV
<Ursnha> B
<Ursnha> RST
<Ursnha> Y
<Ursnha> ARFGB
<Ursnha> AR
<Ursnha> ET
<Ursnha> AS
<Ursnha> GA
<Ursnha> ERG
<Ursnha> SAD
<Ursnha> RF
<Ursnha> ERG
<Ursnha> AER
<Ursnha> T
<Ursnha> WEAR
<Ursnha> T
<Ursnha> SE
<Ursnha> GHSE
<Ursnha> RG
<Ursnha> SER
<Ursnha> T
<Ursnha> SEDG
<Ursnha> SAE
<Ursnha> RGFED
<Ursnha> FASE
<Ursnha> FAS
<Ursnha> DVETH
<Ursnha> TY
<Ursnha> JE
<Ursnha> TB
<Ursnha> RT
<Ursnha> G
<Ursnha> SRT
<Ursnha> FGR
<Ursnha> ASR
<Ursnha> G
<Ursnha> SDR
<Ursnha> VAE
<Ursnha> RG
<Ursnha> R6TJDG
<Ursnha> NFU
<Ursnha> YK
<Ursnha> RY
<Ursnha> UMND
<Ursnha> HN
<Ursnha> DG
<Ursnha> EQRFV
<Ursnha> AUHEAUHEUAEHAUEHAUHE
<Ursnha> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Ursnha> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Ursnha> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Ursnha> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Ursnha> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Ursnha> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Ursnha> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Ursnha> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Ursnha> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Ursnha> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Ursnha> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<mschon> cropalato,
<mschon> desculpe... era para chamar o Croves (que saiu do canal) =/
<Croves> mschon, pois não?
<Croves> Eu não sai do canal
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<mschon> Boa SOUL_OF_R00T
<SOUL_OF_R00T> heheheh tarde
<kernel> alguem ai me ajuda a configurar um modem 3g da tim?
<vitorlobo> hggdh, de uma forma bem humorada...rs. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-13jJFJVMd4o/UPbdimHlMOI/AAAAAAAAA6U/gvqTcWrj0fE/s1600/ubuntubr.png
<Croves> hauhauhau
<kernel> tiagoscd, sabes configurar conexao 3g tim?
<kernel> com o wvdial
<Ursinha> kernel, vc está em algum ubuntu beeeeem antigo? pq acho que hoje em dia não precisa mais do wvdial...
<Ursinha> eu usava o wvdial em 2008...
<sagat> boa tarde
<Ursinha> depois o módulo que precisava já passou a ser parte do kernel e o network manager passou a suportar conectar de lá
<sagat> alguem ai pode me ajudar? ( Eu estou precisando instalar o debian puro porém meu drive de dvd do notebook deu pau , logo eu preciso dar partida de um disp USB porém não estou achando , a maquina que tenho para criar tal inicializar tem windows 7 alguem ai conhece algum software que pode me auxiliar ?
<sagat> obrigado
<kernel> Ursinha, como eu reconheco meu modem com o usb_modeswitch para tirar de storage
<sagat> acho que não fui claro
<Ursinha> kernel, não sei se entendi direito
<Ursinha> kernel, o usb_modeswitch deveria ter feito o modem ser reconhecido como tal, e não como storage
<Ursinha> o seu modem é qual?
<Ursinha> kernel, que versão do ubuntu vc está usando, e qual o kernel dela?
<Ursinha> vc sabe ver isso? se não souber eu posso dizer como fazer
<kernel> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E169/E620/E800 HSDPA Modem
<kernel> quero saber se ta reconhecido como modem normal
<kernel> se o modulo carregou direitinho
<mschon> kernel, ele criou o /dev/ttyUSB0 ? Ja leu o /var/log/messages ? rodou o comando dmesg ?
<kernel> sim
<Ursinha> kernel, se vc olhar o dmesg, ou o /var/log/messages, na hora que vc conectar o modem ele vai mostrar que reconheceu como storage, e logo depois que criou o ttyUSB0
<Ursinha> isso que o mschon falou (agora que li :P)
<kernel> http://bpaste.net/show/nQAmTB7CzwLRBT3Y30L9/
<kernel> quando faço a discagem
<Ursinha> kernel, esse erro 16, vc chegou a procurar por ele?
<Ursinha> eu lembro que as vezes dava um erro e era por causa do sinal da tim
<Ursinha> que sempre foi essa maravilha que é hoje
<Ursinha> :P
<mschon> 16     The link was terminated by the modem hanging up.
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, ficou com raiva n ne? da brincadeira da charge :P
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, não sei do que vc está falando
<Ursinha> nem quero saber :)
<mschon> kernel, ele chega a criar a interface ppp0 ?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, ok rs
<kernel> mschon, nops
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, parei de entrar aqui pq não tenho mais paciencia pra ficar segurando gente babaca e troll que não recebeu educação dos pais em casa... então eu vou ajudar noutras frentes em que eu não precise lidar com gente assim
<Ursinha> eventualmente eu volto, quando alguem me chama :)
<mschon> kernel, posta a saida do comando lsmod
<kernel> ok mschon
<Ursinha> eu queria ver o que aparece no /var/log/messages quando dá esse erro
<Ursinha> e também quando ele conecta o modem
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, rs, quem n sabe oq vc está falando agora sou eu... :) até pq n compete a mim rs
<kernel> mschon, http://bpaste.net/show/qEpgF7bD4PMqPGVyEBHJ/
<mschon> os modulos necessarios estao carregados...
<mschon> faz o q a Ursinha recomendou... tente se conectar novamente e poste a saida do /var/log/messages para tentarmos debugar contigo o erro
<kernel> ok
<deusr> alguém sabe aonde ficam os arquivos de configurações do nautilus?
<vitorlobo> deusr,  seta um find / -name nautilus
<vitorlobo> deusr,  q vai mostrar as pastas e vc pode pesquisar
<mschon> deusr, acredito q esteja no seu home /home/user/.nautilus
<mschon> ou algo assim
<deusr> Já mandei buscar, apaguei os diretóios de configuração, mas ele ainda continuar abrindo do mesmo jeito
<vitorlobo> hggdh, http://noticias.universia.com.br/destaque/noticia/2013/01/16/994289/vem-ai-uma-biblioteca-sem-papel.html
<vitorlobo> hggdh, vai la, tira umas fotos e manda pra gente :D
<vitorlobo> hggdh, deveria ter algo assim aqui tbm
<vitorlobo> =\
<kernel> Ursinha, achei o log
<Gabriel__> I've been analyzing the Ubuntu Mobile 1 device set to turn the system operacional.Se is run on many devices the developers spent more time until there is failure or may not end up running the software. If run on only one device will be of great help to developers, is not limited to just one programming language.  'll Be doing it with various software Users are more satisfied.  Thank you.
<Gabriel__> Gostaria de saber como entrar em contato com o  Pessoal do ubuntu para mandar essa sugestão?
<Ursinha> deusr, as vezes pode estar na pasta .local no seu home
<deusr> Ursinha: vou dar uma olhda!
<deusr> Ursinha: ta nao
<Ursinha> deusr, .config ?
<deusr> Ursinha: dei um find $PWD -iname "*nautilus*" 2>/dev/null no meu ~ e apaguei tudo que tinha de nautilus e ainda continua com a mesma configuração
<Ursinha> deusr, vc reiniciou a sessão depois de ter apagado?
<deusr> ainda nao, vou fazer isso
<Angelica> Alguem ai?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: lol. Mas meu nariz não é vermelho ;-)
<vitorlobo> hggdh, mas n é vc rs
<vitorlobo> hggdh, é um "urso" femea
<vitorlobo> hggdh, se é q me entende
<vitorlobo> :P
<hggdh> csop
<xGrind> kk
<vitorlobo> pro hggdh  ter ficado @
<vitorlobo> alguém vai rodar
<vitorlobo> o.o
<hggdh> ah tiagoscd já o fez
<vitorlobo> hggdh, foi o flood monstro do chucrute?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: heh
<hggdh> foi
<hggdh> mas não foi o chucrute
<vitorlobo> hggdh, é esse Ursnha?
<vitorlobo> hggdh, ?
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> boa noite
<rafaelsnk> pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-17
<freud_> Boa noite
<Idsi> Boa!
<vitorlobo> hggdh, olha ae o chucrute http://imagebin.org/243156
 * vitorlobo rindo
<YanGM> algum entendido de mac por aqui?
<freud_> Boa noite
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia a todos!
<just_aprendiz> daew  galera
<just_aprendiz>   to de volta  aii
<just_aprendiz>   maninhos
<just_aprendiz> \ô/
<just_aprendiz> despois  de  27  horas  off  viajando  to ai  gente
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<just_aprendiz> mais  e  ai  como esta  o movimento  ai ???
<just_aprendiz> alguem ai pra  reportar??
<just_aprendiz> ai  mano
<just_aprendiz>   e ai
<just_aprendiz> lembras  de  min adiaswin???
<adiaswin> lempro
<adiaswin> a memoria ta meio lenta aki mas da pra lembrar
<just_aprendiz> aushuas
<just_aprendiz>   ok
<just_aprendiz>    mais  é lembra
<just_aprendiz>  fui  viajar
<just_aprendiz>   voltei  só agóra  faz  15  minutos que  cheguei  ausuashuas
<adiaswin> eta
<adiaswin> legal
<just_aprendiz> muito  movimento  ai no  chat
<just_aprendiz>   uhum  mais  écançativo  vei
<just_aprendiz>  aushaus
<adiaswin> nem tanto
<just_aprendiz> é   ruim que não dorme  né
<just_aprendiz> ...
<adiaswin> eu tenho que dormir mano meu trabalho e dose
<just_aprendiz> kkkkkkkkk
<just_aprendiz>   ok   abraço  então
<just_aprendiz>  aushuas
<just_aprendiz>   vo  ali  resolver  umas  tretas  aushuas
<adiaswin> beleza
<just_aprendiz>  de  rotina
<just_aprendiz>   abraço  se  vemos ai  nos  movimentos
<just_aprendiz>  aushausas
<just_aprendiz>  t+
<adiaswin> boa sorte pra voce
<just_aprendiz> ...  fui
<just_aprendiz>   ok  idemm
<just_aprendiz>   idem **
<adiaswin> (-:
<just_aprendiz> saindo abraço galera
<adiaswin> cara ta lento aki
<adiaswin> ninquem tem nenhum problema
<Nicholas> Oi
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<adiaswin> ea creto
<Creto> bom dia adiaswin
<adiaswin> bom dia pra voce tambem
<Creto> que tal as coisas melhoraram por aqui?
<adiaswin> sim
<adiaswin> agora tem um cara la do forum procurando confussao
<Edvan> Pessoal vou montar uma maquina para virtualização, minha placa mãe, modelo GA-H61M-TS2 é fácil encontrar os drives para linux?
<adiaswin> edvan o linux nao nessesita de drivers a maioria das coisas ele detecta automaticamente
<Edvan> ok, estou com duvida se instalo o Ubuntu serve ou Ubuntu desktop, qual vcs indicariam?
<adiaswin> como voce ira ultilizar o ubuntu
<adiaswin> como server ou desk
<Edvan> como servidor;;
<adiaswin> entao va de ubuntu server que e para servidores
<Edvan> procurei aqui http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ só que nao encontrei.
<adiaswin> va no ubuntu.com
<adiaswin> e o site oficial
<Edvan> ok, ha!! a versão Ubuntu Server 12,10 está legal?
<Edvan> ou seja vcs aconselha baixar ela?:
<Edvan> tem a versão Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<adiaswin> va de 12.04 ta mais estavel
<Edvan> Obrigado adiaswin>;...
<adiaswin> disponha
 * lord_daemon alguem sabe onde esta soul_of_hell
<adiaswin> nao faço ideia
<adiaswin> nunca vi este cara aqui
<adiaswin> na verdade tem um cara com o nome soul_of_root
<pedor> oi, eu não estou conseguindo abrir um software (taskunifier) através de um script (http://pastebin.com/MTkyLqyk) eu utilizo o openjdk ao invés do java da oracle, isso faz alguma diferença pro script?
<sistematico> pedor: Qual o erro?
<pedor> sistematico: não aparece nenhum, simplesmente não abre... eu preciso abrir pelo terminal
<sistematico> pedor: Ao invés de usar essa linha: USERDIR=`echo ~` você poderia usar a $HOME que já é o ~
<sistematico> pedor: Pelo terminal abre?
<pedor> abre
<pedor> assim: USERDIR=`$HOME`?
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> É só usar $HOME, ela já é setada pelo sistema.
<sistematico> pedor: http://paste.sistematico.org/65
<Lotuscrux> Fsck trava na primeira linha!Alguem sabe me dizer como solucionar o problema?
<sistematico> pedor: Ou melhor ainda: http://paste.sistematico.org/66
<sistematico> `` não se usa mais.
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Tem como colar o texto e a linha que digitou em algum lugar(menos aqui)?
<sistematico> Colar o erro, eu digo.
<pedor> sistematico: ainda não funcionou
<Lotuscrux> Seguinte:no modo recuperação sfck não funciona desde que fiz atualização do sistema.Mas também instalei alguns programas,então..
<Lotuscrux> Na verdade não sei o que fazer!Já tentei pelo CD LIVE  e nada...
<Lotuscrux> Estou perdido e desanimado
<Lotuscrux> não é a primeira vez que acontece
<Lotuscrux> já reinstalei o Ubuntu umas três vezes e sempre é a mesma coisa
<Lotuscrux> parece que não posso instalar os meus programas favoritos sem que dê problema
<Lotuscrux> da última vez instalei o enlightenment
<sistematico> heh
<Lotuscrux> pensei que fosse por causa dele porque o Ubuntu não estava sendo reconhecido
<sistematico> Calma mano.
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Tá rodando o fsck como?
<sistematico> Ou ele roda sozinho na inicialização?
<Lotuscrux> Pelo boot
<Lotuscrux> se escolho a opção fsck ele trava depois da primeira linha
<sistematico> Tenta assim: sudo fsck -a /dev/[DEVICE]
<sistematico> [DEVICE] muda pelo nome do seu HD.
<Lotuscrux> Ok!Vou tentar!
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Deve ser sda1 ou sda2 ou algo assim...
<sistematico> Tenta assim: sudo fsck -a /dev/sda2
<Lotuscrux> Será que algum programa corrompeu o sistema?
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Sem ver o erro é quase impossível saber.
<Lotuscrux> o meu está no sda6
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Os logs falam muito tambem.
<sistematico> Em /var/log
<Lotuscrux> e o swap no sda5
<Lotuscrux> Eu vou tentar novamente e volto pra dar retorno
<sistematico> Em último caso, rode o fsck de um LiveCD ou LiveUSB, não sei se o fsck roda em partições montadas.
<Lotuscrux> desde já agradeço muito!
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Abraço.
<Lotuscrux> Outro!
<mschon> Bom dia =)
<Deivan> Olá.  Alguém por aqui esta usando o XFCE4?  Queria saber como fazer para chamar o menu principal por atalho de teclado...
<adiaswin> uhuuuuuu
<adiaswin> atualizando o kernel do 13.04
<robson> blz, povo?
<YanGM> algum entendido de mac por aqui?
<xGrind> hggdh, qual a diferença entre uname -p e uname -m ?
<xGrind> um é machine e outro processador, mas qual a diferença?
<hggdh> xGrind: -m é o machine class, -p é o processador. Na verdade, -p e -i são extensões que importamos do Fedora, coreutils não suporta ainda
<Chucrute301> Pergunta pro paladinn
<xGrind> hggdh, mas qual a diferença entre machine e processador?
<hggdh> xGrind: normalmente -m seria o tipo de hardware, e -p o processador especifico. Se me record direito, um Sun responderia sparc para -m, e outra coisa para -p
<hggdh> mas o linux não diferencia/coloca disponível este tipo de informação via kernel
<xGrind> entendi mais ou menos kk
<hggdh> então o que eu fiz foi pegar um patch do fedora para isto, e adicional no nosso coreutils
<hggdh> mas, até hoje, não vi um acordo sobre o que seria o que para o Linux (machine class e processador...)
<xGrind> vlw
<xGrind> hggdh, sabe como juntar arquivos com extensao 001, 002 pelo terminal?
<hggdh> assim... para nos -m e -p tem o mesmo valor na maioria dos casos
<hggdh> xGrind: join?
<xGrind> join?
<hggdh> bah, ainda estou snoted
<hggdh> stoned
<xGrind> é que tipo, tem um programa pra windows, alguma coisa com split que faz isso. tem um pra linux, mas nao lembro o nome
<hggdh> xGrind: cat file1. file2 file2... > full.file
<xGrind> isso. vlw hggdh
<xGrind> ja usei isso uma vez \o
<jordy> oolá
<jordy> pessoal ?
<jordy> :/
<xGrind> hggdh, peazip faz isso, de juntar \o
<Chucrute301> Gomex!
<hggdh> xGrind: heh. Lembre-se que a filosofia do UNIX/Linux é só criar programas para coisas não atendidas ainda. O 'split' separa, o 'cat' junta...
<jordy> alguém poderia me dar um help
<jordy> ?
<xGrind> hggdh, é q baixei um arquivo dividido em 5 partes. nao abre :/
<hggdh> xGrind: cat deveria junta-los correctamente
<xGrind> hggdh, acho que agora vai. acho que o file-roller ja esta fazendo o serviço dele :D
<hggdh> ah :-)
<Chucrute301> O file roller
<Chucrute301> Ele e muito pequeno pra abrir esse monte de extensao
<xGrind> Chucrute301, nada ve
<Chucrute301> Ele usa todos os outros programas do pc?
<Chucrute301> Ou ele mesmo que faz tudo?
<jordy> Possoal eu tenho uma placa de video sis mirage 3 e tenho um ubuntu 11.10 , é um notebook unique 59 , eu queria saber se tem como achar os drives , e quem sabe conseguir girar a imagem do monitor externo que eu conectai , porque o monitor do notebook acabou quebrando..
<Chucrute301> Sis?
<jordy> isso , sis mirage 3
<xGrind> hggdh, extraiu \o
<jordy> ressucitou ? e.e k
<Chucrute301> Fechei sem querer
<Chucrute301> :(
<jordy> kkkk entendo , vc sabe de algum drive para poder fazer essa imagem ser rotacionada ? to ficando louco ja kkkk
<Chucrute301> Como assim rotacionada?
<Chucrute301> Nao entendi
<jordy> alem do sistema estar meio devagar por conta de falta de driver , eu queria rotacionar a imagem do monitor , porquanto eu queria posicionar o monitor de ponta cabeça na minha beliche , conseguiu imaginar? rs
<Chucrute301> Consegui
<Chucrute301> :)
<jordy> kkk então .
<Chucrute301> Vai em monitores
<Chucrute301> La da pra rodar a tela
<jordy> então , la tem a opção apenas "normal" acredito que seja por falta do drive , porque no windows 7 acontece isso , acredito que seja este o problema , a falta dele, do driver
<Chucrute301> Vitorlobo
<Chucrute301> Apresente o seu shell pra ele :)
<jordy> medo rs
<Chucrute301> Fala com o vitorlobo
<jordy> onde ele está ? vitorlobo ?
<Chucrute301> Fica floodando o nome dele assim
<Chucrute301> Vitorlobo
<Chucrute301> Vitorlobo
<Chucrute301> Ai ele aparece
<Chucrute301> :)
<jordy> kk okay
<jordy> vitorlobo
<jordy> vitorlobo e.e
<jordy> isso vai encher ele rs
<jordy> vitorlobo ??
<hggdh> Chucrute301: calma. Nào váis criar flood
<hggdh> jordy: basta
<jordy> parei '-
<Chucrute301> Jordy eu nao tenho placa sis
<Chucrute301> Depois vc fala com o vitorlobo sobre o shell dele
<Chucrute301> N da pra eu ajudar eu n tenho sis :/
<jordy> sou meio novato chucrute301 eu era do ruindows rs , o que seria shell ?
<Chucrute301> ...
<Chucrute301> Lol
<jordy> indo googlear k
<Chucrute301> Jordy
<Chucrute301> Eu recomendo vc colocar o LTS
<Chucrute301> Nao coloca o 12.10 por que ele usa llvmpipr
<Chucrute301> Llvmpipe
<Chucrute301> Que deixa os pcs sem aceleracao grafica lentos
<Chucrute301> Esse 11.10 e meio lento mesmo
<jordy> o lts é o 10 alguma coisa , ne ?
<xGrind> jordy, 12.04
<Chucrute301> 12.04
<jordy> ata , entendo , tem no site , ne ?
<xGrind> 10.04 e 12.04 sao LTS. mas se quiser, pode por o 10.04 pq ainda é suportado e mais leve, pois nao usa Unity
<Chucrute301> E so mudar de DE xgrind
<jordy> vou baixar o 12.04
<Chucrute301> Acho melhor vc baixar o 10.04
<Chucrute301> Vai rodar melhor no seu pc
<jordy> ok
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<felipealmeida> whois Ursinha
<felipealmeida> ops
<celso> 0-0
<kernel> kkkkk
<deusr> opa!
<deusr> pessoal, tem uma coisa muito estranha acontecendo na minha máquina!
<deusr> quando crio um user novo ele está usando outro driver de video, na verdade está usando por software e nao por hardware, o meu é um intel e ele ta usando o Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x301)
<Chucrute301> Oi xgrind
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-18
<Rafael__> opa
<Rafael__> boa noite , alguem pdoe me ajudar a configurar um setenv?
<Pigott> Olá! Boa noite!
<Pigott> Quero testar o Ubunto, por isso gostaria de saber qual versão baixar. Agradeço a ajuda ^^
<LACabeza> opa
<LACabeza> por que não o mais recente?
<Pigott> e qual seria?
<Pigott> eu nunca usei ubuntu
<Pigott> nem sei como faz para usar, você acha que vale à pena tentar?
<Rafael__> vale sim, e uma boa experiencia
<Pigott> mesmo eu não entendendo de programação? hehehe, pq me disseram que se não souber nem adianta tentar
<Rafael__> que isso
<Rafael__> é um SO bom e razoavelmente simples
<Rafael__> alguem ajdua com relaçao ao browser?
<Pigott> ok então, muito obrigado ^^
<rcbdesigner> eae povo
<vitorlobo> pela primeira vez
<rcbdesigner> alguém ai já teve problema com printscreen no ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> to baixando batman o cavaleiro das trevas
<vitorlobo> rs
<rcbdesigner> rs
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo,  ó que doideira
<rcbdesigner> consigo tirar print de um janela normalmente
<rcbdesigner> mas tipo se eu clicar em arquivo e deixar a aba do menu aberta... e clicar printscreen não tira
<rcbdesigner> tentei até usar o programa shutter.. mas nada
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  sudo apt-get install ksnapshot
<rcbdesigner> desinstalar o shutter primeiro
<rcbdesigner> isso fará o q vitorlobo ?
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  isntala um programinha de print screen q trabalha de outra maneira
<rcbdesigner> aff 48mb
<rcbdesigner> tomara q resolva
<xGrind> rcbdesigner, tenta o do xfce. é gtk, nao vai ter q baixar tanta dependencia
<rcbdesigner> agora já foi
<vitorlobo> parece legal esse filme Thriller – A Cruel Picture
<rcbdesigner> viu os clipes q postei lá no face?
<rcbdesigner> instalou
<rcbdesigner> saquei
<rcbdesigner> usar um delay
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo,  vlw.. funfou o lance do delay
<rcbdesigner> =D
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  é bom isso do delay
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  é tipo...posicionar a camera, correr , dar um abraço na nega e sorrir
<Chucrute301> Delay
<vitorlobo> n precisa de ngm pra apertar o botão
<vitorlobo> rs
<rcbdesigner> poise
<vitorlobo> to gostando muito é desse
<vitorlobo> qbittorrent
<vitorlobo> simplão tipo utorrent antigamente
<vitorlobo> usava vuze antes
<vitorlobo> mas esse supera na simplicidade
<vitorlobo> mtu bom
<Chucrute301> Transmission
<rcbdesigner> usando o deluge
<rcbdesigner> nem lembro se o deluge já vem instalado no ubuntu
<Chucrute301> N vem
<called_aprendiz>   e ai pessoal
<called_aprendiz> aliaswin
<called_aprendiz>   ta ai maninho
<called_aprendiz>   to  em curitiba
<called_aprendiz>   acabei de chegar de viagem
<called_aprendiz> aushuas
<called_aprendiz>  amanham  em sc  de novki
<called_aprendiz>  aushas
<called_aprendiz>  novo
<called_aprendiz> alguem
<called_aprendiz>  pra  reportar  como esta   as coisas ai ??
<Chucrute301> Adiaswin nao ta aki cara
<Bon-chan> boa noite
<called_aprendiz> boa  noite
<called_aprendiz>  e ai  como estão as  coisas por aqui :???
<Bon-chan> acabei de chegar
<Bon-chan> :3
<telec> boa noite alguem vivo ?
<eduardo_> voltyei
<eduardo_>  uahsuas
<telec> alguem poderia me ajudar ? preciso 'remover' alguns modulos do kernel
<eduardo_> opa
<eduardo_>  velho
<eduardo_>   disso  eu não manjo nada
<eduardo_>  auhsas
<eduardo_>  mals ai
<telec> :/
<telec> xGrind: olá, vc saberia como remover modulos do kernel no boot ?
<xGrind> telec, nem sei ;/
<telec> :/
<telec> meleca
<telec> nao quero re-compilar esse kernel só pra tirar esse modulo
<eduardo_> eu nem  manjo de kernel
<eduardo_>  uahas
<eduardo_>  mais  ainda vou fazer uma verção custumizada pra mim cara
<xGrind> telec, eu vi no vivaolinux, o cara ensinando compilar o kernel no ubuntu
<called_aprndiz> cara
<called_aprndiz>  acho que  vou dar uma dormida
<called_aprndiz> ai   alguem on ai ?
<r13n> depende
<r13n> se nao for pedir dinheiro
<called_aprndiz> uaisuashas
<called_aprndiz>   nada
<called_aprndiz>  aushas
<called_aprndiz>  acho que  ja resolvi aqui
<called_aprndiz>  aushas
<called_aprndiz>  tudo bom ai ?
<Rafael__> bom dia
<called_aprndiz> bom dia
<called_aprndiz>  ai  preciso formatar  meu mp4  pra  fat  32 qual  programa  uso
<called_aprndiz> ?
<Rafael__> entao eu to com um problema com uma tal enviroment browser
<Rafael__> entao eu programo em java
<Rafael__> ai tenho uma aplicaçao swt que executa o googlemaps
<Rafael__> mas quando eu compilo ele fala sobre o env browser
<sagat> bom dia
<Idsi> Bom dia!
<felipealmeida> dia
<Idsi> Gente, não tô conseguindo alterar a data e horário do meu pc...
<Idsi> Quando liguei hoje, aparentemente, deveria ser 1/01/1970 =p
<Idsi> Alguém???
<felipealmeida> Idsi: o que você quer dizer não está conseguindo alterar?
<Idsi> Fui alterar pelas configurações de data e hora do sistema...
<felipealmeida> e Idsi e o que aconteceu?
<Idsi> Mas, quando coloco data e horário e mando atualizar, fica do mesmo jeito
<Idsi> aparece: quinta 01/01/1970 01:01
<Idsi> PEdi para atualizar pela internet e nada
<felipealmeida> hm, daí eu não sei.. talvez outra pessoa possa te ajudar no canal
<Idsi> mimimi
<Idsi> vitorlobo: help?
<Idsi> Obviamente, por conta da alteração maluca na data, não consigo acessar a net direito =p
<vitorlobo> Idsi, usa ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> Idsi, vai no terminal e digita date -s  Mês/dia/ano
<Idsi> uso o 12.04
<Idsi> aparece "comando não reconhecido"
<vitorlobo> Idsi, digita ai man date
<vitorlobo> pra ver se reconhece
<rmarcandier> date -s 01/18/2013
<rmarcandier> se voce ser um date --help
<rmarcandier> vc vai ver o comando "-s"
<leo> ola. nao sei se esse é o local correto para perguntas desse tipo, mas gostaria de saber se devo instalar o ubuntu de 32 ou 64 bits. meu pc tem 4 gb de ram
<rmarcandier> Leo, primeiro vc tem q saber se o seu processador suporta tecnologia 64bit
<rmarcandier> qual e o seu processador?
<leo> como posso descobrir isso? grato pela atenção
<rmarcandier> vc esta usando qual sistema operacional?
<rmarcandier> no momento
<leo> amd c-60 apu with radeon hd graphics 1.0 gz. Windows stater
<vitorlobo> leo,  cola aqui a saida do comando  uname -a
<[Orca]> faaala pessoal!
<[Orca]> boa tarde? bom dia? :P
<vitorlobo> [Orca], fala ae mano dos ouvidos tapados
<vitorlobo> rs
<leo> falou grego vitorlobo. sou principiante.. quer que escreva uname -a?
<vitorlobo> leo,  q q vc ta usando? linux ou windows?
<leo> windows starter
<vitorlobo> leo,  http://www.tecmundo.com.br/windows-7/6476-como-saber-se-o-seu-windows-e-32-ou-64-bits-video-.htm
<[Orca]> acho que qd inicia fala nao?
<leo> vitorlobo, windows starter 32 bits, com 4 gb (utilizavel 2 gb)
<rmarcandier> Leo, se sua maquina e mais nova, tenho quase certeza q e compativel
<rmarcandier> mas verifica com o link q o Vitorlobo mandou
<vitorlobo> leo,  mas vc tem q saber qual é a arquitetura do seu processador
<leo> novinha, acabei de abrir da caixa
<vitorlobo> leo,  siga o video ..
<leo> estou assistindo
<Idsi> vitorlobo, digitei
<vitorlobo> Idsi,  e...?
<[Orca]> alguma novidade por aqui?
<[Orca]> dei uma sumida de novo O.O
<[Orca]> tb nao te via a um tempo vitorlobo
<Idsi> tô testando aqui
<adiaswin> (orca) vitorlobo estava no cg-br rsrsrsrsrs
<rmarcandier> Idsi, verifica na sua BIOS qual a data q ta mostrando la
<rmarcandier> pode ser problema na sua bateria tambem
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier, mas para o ubuntu nao estar detectando o comando date
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier, isso n tem haver com bateria
<rmarcandier> estranho mesmo
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier, pq no caso, identificaria porém ..de maneira randomica
<rmarcandier> entendi
<[Orca]> que ferias tediantes :P
<MixBr|EmL> Estou usando uma ssh, qual o comando para abrir e editar um arquivo de texto?
<rmarcandier> vi arquivo
<adiaswin> gedit
<[Orca]> nano acho
<[Orca]> aueuaueuaueu
<adiaswin> (orca) se ele estiver no unity e o gedit
<MixBr|EmL> -bash: gedit: command not found
<MixBr|EmL> lembro um dia que um cara me passou um que dava certo.
<MixBr|EmL> vou tentar o unity
<adiaswin> entao tenta o nano
<adiaswin> sudo nano
<MixBr|EmL> -bash: unity: command not found
<MixBr|EmL> boa
<MixBr|EmL> nano funciono.
<MixBr|EmL> :)
<rmarcandier> MixBr
<rmarcandier> vc tem varios q vc pode usar
<rmarcandier> o mais basico de todos e o "vi"
<rmarcandier> mas tem o nano tambem
<[Orca]> :)
<rmarcandier> ou entao vc instala o vim (apt-get install vim)
<rmarcandier> gosto muito tambem
<Idsi> Tá sem bateria
<[Orca]> não é a bateria que mantem a data?
<[Orca]> e hora tb
<[Orca]> nem sei...
<Idsi> A questão é que deveri
<rmarcandier> sim, a bateria q mantem a data do seu pc
<Idsi> *deveria, mesmo sem bateria, atualizar a hora e data, não?
<[Orca]> entao se ela nao estiver la. nao vai ter data certo?
<vitorlobo> [Orca], #cg-br go
<adiaswin> vitorlobo caution
<[Orca]> vitorlobo: ?
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  no have a problem
<adiaswin> orca vai pro #cg-br
<vitorlobo> [Orca], desenhando..rs...entra no canal #cg-br
<adiaswin> the admins in this place hate the #cg-br
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier, rs...vim é o capeta cor de verde
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier, vc tem q aprender comandos q só são usados no vim pra manipula-lo
<adiaswin> vixi
<Idsi> rmarcandier, como verifico a data na bios?
<vitorlobo> ow porre
<Idsi> Não sei fazer isso
<vitorlobo> IdleOne,  hwclock axo
<vitorlobo> digita ai
<adiaswin> entra na bios e olha a data
<adiaswin> (-:
<adiaswin> e nao mexa nada no setup dela
<vitorlobo> Idsi,  digita hwclock no terminal
<[Orca]> aueuaueuaue
<vitorlobo> [Orca],  digita ai /j #cg-br
<vitorlobo> >.<
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo, eu so curto vi ou vim... e um pouco complicado no comeco, mas depois q vc entende fica muito rapido ;)
<leo> vitorlobo, estou instalando um programa para ter informações sobre o processador. grato a todos pela atenção
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier, o problema é q estudo c/c++ e outras...
<rmarcandier> lsdi, vc pode reiniciar seu pc e entrar na BIOS...
<adiaswin> como eu falei antes
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  ter q ficar me dedicando a comandos internos de vim é tenso
<[Orca]> ah meu cliente é uma droga
<[Orca]> um canal por vez
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo, entendi, otimas linguagens ;)
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier, gosto do nano pq so entro, digito, salvo e saio....quando o comando é dentro do bash
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  mas tem jeito n vou ter q aprender o basico do vi/vim por causa da lpi la na frente
<vitorlobo> [Orca], como assim seu cliente? sua conecxão? seu irc?
<[Orca]> nao
<[Orca]> cliente irc
<adiaswin> deve ser o programa que ele usa
<rmarcandier> gostei desse command hwclock ;)
<adiaswin> tem algo estranho aqui
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  hwclock agiliza hein rs...ter q buscar na bios
<vitorlobo> ow chatice
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo, pois e... tem sistema q vc nao pode instalar nada, e so tem o vi para editar
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier, ainda bem q o arch tem o nano
<vitorlobo> rs
<rmarcandier> muita maquina q to suporte, so roda em unix, ai o jeito e aprender vi
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  vim, nano, emacs etc
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo pois e ;)
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo, vc esta usando arch ai ?
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  sim
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo gosta mais dele q do ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  sem dúvidas
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  gosto mais dele do que do debian...dai vc tira por alto
<vitorlobo> rs
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo entendi, muito bom
<[Orca]> meio away
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo depois vou montar uma vm pra mim
<adiaswin> vitorlobo se postar um tutorial de como instalar o arch sem danificar um dual-boot ficarei agradecido
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/conclusao-projectzim-arch-linux.html
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo no momento estou empolgado com o backbox
<rmarcandier> rss
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  minha conclusão pessoal sobre o arch quando instalei e usei ele um tempo
<rcbdesigner> usando gimp no pc através de tablet android https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QgTm2TEt4Yc
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo obrigado pelo link
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo arch e baseado em rpm ?
<rmarcandier> ou apt-get
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  nem um, nem outro
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  pacman
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  abs e aur
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo massa
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo vou dar uma olhada com mais calma depois
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier, leia a matéria...a forma do arch trabalhar é diferente
<adiaswin> uma ajuda pra instalar o arch linux seria bem vinda
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo, estou lendo ;)
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  o arch é uma meta-distro igual o gentoo....ou seja, é diferente do fedora, ubuntu, e suas variações.... vc é quem monta o sistema...quando vc instala um ambiente grafico por exemplo, ele não instala uma renca de dependencias junto..como o ubuntu faz quando vc manda instala o gnome ou kde por exemplo. Ao invés disso, ele instala somente e tão somente o que você ordenou ele instalar
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  dessa maneira vc tem total autonomia do que vc instala no sistema....como também no que vc quer dar upgrade...atualizar ou não
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  oq mais me impressiona é que ...mais de 90% de tudo que baixei no arch....peguei nos repositórios oficiais e no da comunidade que é o aur.... tem tanta coisa que vc fica impressionado...
<adiaswin> vitorlobo tem um tuto de como instalar o arch linux ai
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo muito massa, vou ter q ver isso de perto ;)
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  tem .. http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/video-tutorial-instalando-o-archlinux.html
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  eu mesmo fiz
<vitorlobo> e em video
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> aeeeeeeeeeeee
<adiaswin> valeu
<adiaswin> mas nao posso estragar meu dual boot
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, rmarcandier  a instalação dele não é a das mais intuitivas...vc acaba entendendo o porque disso depois....e acaba aprendendo muito mais de "Linux" dessa forma tbm rs
<vitorlobo> mas........enfim..quem consegue chegar até o fim, nao se arrepende
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  testa ele num vm antes
<vitorlobo> depois de conhece-lo melhor, vc se decide
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  usa o virtualabox
<adiaswin> valeu
<vitorlobo> *virtualbox
<adiaswin> no meu caso vmware
<adiaswin> ele estar a funcionar melhor aqui
<[Orca]> hahhahahaha cleinte cai ahahah
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo muito obrigado
<adiaswin> obrigado vitorlobo
<[Orca]> queria aprender a manipular um pouco mais o stereo mix no linux.haha
<[Orca]> ningeum sabe tipo
<[Orca]> balancear o stereo mix?
<[Orca]> tipo aqui funciona, mas nao cinsog modificar o volume, ta meio baixo
<[Orca]> quando faço gravacoes envolvendo o som que sai do pc e da voz
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo vc e de sp?
<[Orca]> cair..P
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  bahia
<vitorlobo> a terra da macumba
<vitorlobo> [Orca], sabemos rs
<adiaswin> aeeeeeeeeee mais um da bahia
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo lolol
<[Orca]> vitorlobo: que? -_-
<adiaswin> mora em salvador
<vitorlobo> [Orca], digite no terminal alsamixer
<adiaswin> aposto
<vitorlobo> [Orca],  e faça-o por la
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, errou
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  lauro de freitas.....uma cidade colada em salvador rs
<vitorlobo> vizinha
<[Orca]> sim ja tentei vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> [Orca], e oq q deu?
<[Orca]> mas tem como marcar o microfone e stereo mix ao mesmo tem?o?
<adiaswin> entao ta bem afinal nao e longe
<adiaswin> (-:
<[Orca]> tempo
<[Orca]> virtorlobo: tem cm marcar as duas caixas?
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo vc ja instalou gentoo tambem? curtiu?
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier, rapaz....
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  digamos q arch supre com oq preciso e trabalha de forma similar ao gentoo...o gentoo é mais pé de **** só isso
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  só da mais trabalho
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  mas é aquele tipo de coisa...um ou outro, geralmente quando vc conhece mais de 50% de um dos 2, vc se fideliza ao mesmo rs
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo otima explicacao lol
<MixBr|EmL> Qual o comando para eu criar um arquivo.txt?
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier, gentoo e arch são como primos ou irmãos
<[Orca]> virtorlobo: ja fez algo do tipo?
<MixBr|EmL> Alguém poderia me ajudar o nome pra criar um arquivo.txt?
<[Orca]> nano -e arquivo.txt
<[Orca]> acho eu
<vitorlobo> [Orca], rapaz...aumenta a zorra toda no alsamixer
<vitorlobo> poe tdo la em cima
<vitorlobo> rs
<[Orca]> haha eu ja fiz isso.
<[Orca]> mas minha voz fica tipo
<[Orca]> estourando e o mix fica normal
<[Orca]> queria tipo um ex
<[Orca]> microfone em uns 50 porcento e o stereo mix em uns 30
<joao> bom dia
<joao> nao estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu 12-10
<[Orca]> vc sabe qual ali config o stereo mix?
<[Orca]> tipo
<joao> nao aparece as partições
<[Orca]> tab vo cm ceta pra deireita aí tem umas caixas, microfone, microfone interno, stereo mix. queria deixar ativado o microfone/stereo mix, mas só ativa um de cada ez n sei pq
<vitorlobo> [Orca],  ah..axo q isso só em algum software especifico mesmo
<vitorlobo> de captura da voz
<[Orca]> serah que nao da pra marcar tipo caixas onde vc marca que quer e deixa desmarcado o que n quer?
<vitorlobo> deixa pensar se ja usei algo assim
<[Orca]> só isso que n gostei do alsamix
<[Orca]> ele eh mbem simples mas tem isso ae
<[Orca]> das caixinhas
<[Orca]> que acho que deveria te possibilitar marcar com barra de espaço sei lá
<joao> boa tarde  Orca, não estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu, pois nao aparece as partições, saberia me dizer oque posso fazer para conseguir instalar?
<vitorlobo> joao,  cfdisk
<vitorlobo> joao,  se bem q a isntalação do ubuntu é so modo grafico ne?
<vitorlobo> eu axo
<joao> deu uma mensagem de ploblema gtk antes
<[Orca]> joao: ruim que parei de usar o ubuntu a alguns meses
<joao> da erro diz que nao foi possivel abrir a unidade de disco
<[Orca]> joao: nunca explorei  particoes tb
<adiaswin> caraca como esta este hd joao
<MixBr|EmL> comando para deletar um arquivo.txt?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> boa tarde
<[Orca]> rm arquivo.txt
<adiaswin> boa tade soul_of_root
<adiaswin> opa tarde
<[Orca]> cara,
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<[Orca]> risadaa
<MixBr|EmL> porque está dando esse erro:
<MixBr|EmL>  ./bnc.pl 6464
<MixBr|EmL> -bash: ./bnc.pl: Permission denied
<MixBr|EmL> O porque desse erro?
<[Orca]> qual?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> de um ls -la no arquivo e veja as permissões
<vitorlobo> MixBr|EmL, poe permissão po
<vitorlobo> MixBr|EmL,  chmod +x arquivo
<vitorlobo> MixBr|EmL,  ou chmod 777 arquivo
<vitorlobo> são geralmente as q uso rs
<[Orca]> geralmente, para os comandos basicos, voce encontra na google
<vitorlobo> [Orca], né
<vitorlobo> rs
<[Orca]> vitorlobo: tava ajudando um colega com shell e li um tuto legalzinho na net, que aprendi comandos que nem eu sabia O.O
<vitorlobo> [Orca], falando em shell...
<vitorlobo> [Orca],  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2013/01/loboshell-para-ubuntumint.html
<[Orca]> huhauahauha
<MixBr|EmL> Eu rodei o arquivo bnc.pl porém, não gostei quero deleta-lo e matar o processo, porém eu digito ps aux e não aparece o processo lá.
<MixBr|EmL> ps
<MixBr|EmL>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<MixBr|EmL>   348 pts/1    00:00:00 bash
<MixBr|EmL>   444 pts/1    00:00:00 bnc.pl
<MixBr|EmL> é esse bnc.pl
<[Orca]> no meu caso
<[Orca]> ps -u user
<[Orca]> vai da uma lista de processos
<[Orca]> ve numero e da kill numero do processo
<[Orca]> acho que eh isso
<MixBr|EmL> PID seria o numero do processo?
<[Orca]> kill 444
<[Orca]> acho
<[Orca]> esse numero inicial é o numero do processo
<MixBr|EmL> Estou apanhando para rodar uma bnc, consegui rodar agora porém tava bugada.
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo qual interface grafica vc esta usando?
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  mate
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  é um fork do gnome 2x
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  ou gnome-classic da versão 10.10
<vitorlobo> do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> rs
<[Orca]> vitorlobo esse eh gnome 2?
<vitorlobo> [Orca], fork
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo sim, eu conheco o mint usa ele
<[Orca]> eh.. gosto do gnome P
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo vc e sysadmin linux?
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  sou apenas um...rapaz........latino americano sem dinheiro no banco.....sem parentes importantes...e vindo do interior.....
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier, entusiasta
<[Orca]> vitorlobo, como funciona o script la?
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo massa cara, parabens pelo seu entusiasmo :)
<adiaswin> parabens vitor
<adiaswin> ah chucrute desiste
<[Orca]> que? PPP
<vitorlobo> [Orca], vc baixa pelo wget ...e poe bash loboshell
<adiaswin> tu ta me enchendo hoje
<vitorlobo> [Orca], como diz no site ..igualzinho rs
<Chucrute304> nao vou desistir
<Idsi> vitorlobo: deu certo! :B
<adiaswin> e mesmo
<Chucrute304> é
<vitorlobo> Idsi, xD
<adiaswin> cara quando eu te ver na rua vou estourar teus miolos
<Chucrute304> legal!
<adiaswin> por ter trolado meu filho
<Chucrute304> !abuso
<adiaswin> ja foi avisado
<Chucrute304> !abuso
<Chucrute304> !abuso """"cara quando eu te ver na rua vou estourar teus miolos""""
<[Orca]> que houve? :P
<adiaswin> orca este fdp trolou meu filho
<rmarcandier> q isso gente, relaxa ai
<[Orca]> como assim? :P
<adiaswin> trolou meu filho trolou o canal do youtube dele e com isso meu filho foi banido de la
<[Orca]> adiaswin: :D..
<[Orca]> eita
<[Orca]> adiaswin: mas que eh exatamente trolar? maus pela noobice..rs
<adiaswin> cara to retado com o chucrute
<Chucrute304> eu curioso cara
<Chucrute304> eu nunca briguei com ninguem no youtube
<Chucrute304> nem conheço teu filho
<adiaswin> avisado
<[Orca]> adaiswin: em fim. banido do youtube vc n consegue acessar mais? a página
<[Orca]> n tem como fazer outro canal?
<[Orca]> adiaswin*
<brga> alguem aqui é fera com amavis ?
<brga> amavisd-new
<[Orca]> vitorlobo: n tem como ativar o stereo mix e o microfone no alsa nao?
<Bon-chan> se ele realmente foi trolado é só entrar em contato com o youtube para resolver a situação
<adiaswin> esse bicho esta me irritando cada vez mais
<adiaswin> rapaz
<adiaswin> ele vai aprender
<guimaraes> Gentileza confirmar: a versao 12.10 do Ubuntu trata-se de um LiveCD?
<MixBr|EmL> Eu rodei um arquivo write.txt porém não consigo achalo no ps -aux para finaliza-lo, tem como eu finalizar apenas pelo nome? write.txt ?
<lord_daemon> como localizo arquivos maiores q 1gb
<guimaraes> Alguem pode me confirmar se a versao 12.10 do Ubuntu eh um LiveCD???
<MixBr|EmL> Eu rodei um arquivo write.txt porém não consigo achalo no ps -aux para finaliza-lo, tem como eu finalizar apenas pelo nome? write.txt ?
<lord_daemon> MixBr|EmL
<lord_daemon> ps aux | grep write
<adiaswin_junior> ai chucrute
<adiaswin_junior> men cara
<adiaswin_junior> desculpe pelo meu pai
<adiaswin_junior> sabe ele achou que tu tinha me trolado mas foi um engano do youtube
<adiaswin_junior> meu canal ja esta de volta ao ar!
<adiaswin_junior> espero que entenda
<lord_daemon> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> [Orca],  vc tem o pavucontrol ai?
<hggdh> Chucrute301: tentamos de tudo. Tiveste um reprieve, e voltaste ao canal. Mas ainda assim não te cuidaste.
<hggdh> Chucrute301: trollaste o canal, mas ficaram indícios
<hggdh> Chucrute301: tens uma chance agora de explicar-me porque. Use-a.
<lord_daemon> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<rippira> Boa tarde !
<Bon-chan> boa
<deusr> ola!
<deusr> alguém sabe como solucionar isso?
<deusr>  /msg NickServ identify
<deusr> ops
<deusr> isso --> https://forum.sabayon.org/viewtopic.php?f=79&t=28907
<Bon-chan> pessoal, qual a melhor maneira para ver qual versão do java está instalda aqui na maquina?
<felipealmeida> Bon-chan: A melhor eu não sei, mas uma, se o java estiver no PATH, é fazer "java -version" no terminal
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  java --version
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  no terminal
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  ops
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  java -version
<Bon-chan> vitorlobo, O programa 'java' pode ser encontrado nos seguintes pacotes:
<Bon-chan>  * default-jre
<Bon-chan>  * gcj-4.6-jre-headless
<Bon-chan>  * gcj-4.7-jre-headless
<Bon-chan>  * openjdk-7-jre-headless
<Bon-chan>  * openjdk-6-jre-headless
<Bon-chan>  isso quer dizer que ele não tá instalado, certo?
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  poisé
<guigouz> boa tarde, alguém tem problemas com o teclado enquanto o vmware player está rodando ?
<Bon-chan> valeu!
<Bon-chan> :)
<Amitiel> alguem online ?
<emanoelopes> eu
<Amitiel> cara
<Amitiel> to com um problema para instalar o ubuntu x64
<Amitiel> ele roda live in cd
<emanoelopes> sim
<Amitiel> mas nao consigo instalar
<Amitiel> eu particiono o hd faço tudo certinho
<deusr> ninguém vivo aqui sabe como resolver essa coisa??
<deusr> isso --> https://forum.sabayon.org/viewtopic.php?f=79&t=28907
<Amitiel> e nao instala
<deusr> Amitiel: qual o problema?
<Amitiel> quando o instalador supostamente conclui a instalaçao
<Amitiel> e reinicia o pc
<deusr> Amitiel: verifica se a média está com defeito
<Amitiel> simplismente nao tem nada la
<deusr> verifica o md5sum
<Bon-chan> não seria o grub mal instalado?
<deusr> nao usa cd/dvd RW
<Edvan> Amigos Existe Ubuntu server versão grafico?
<Bon-chan> Amitiel, dual boot ou só ubuntu?
<Amitiel> só o ubuntu
<Amitiel> eu tive que instalar uma outra distribuiçao aqui
<Amitiel> pq nao consegui instalar o ubuntu
<Amitiel> o problema nao é na midia
<Amitiel> ja gravei a imagem 3 vezes
<Amitiel> alguem ai meajuda pf = (
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo vc esta ai?
<vitorlobo> to
<vitorlobo> opa
<vitorlobo> Amitiel, n entendi...quando vc instala o ubuntu oq acontece?
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo instalei o arch em um laptop dell velho q eu tenho
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo ta rodando lindo aqui rss
<Edvan> instalei o Ubuntu server e nao reconheceu rede
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  ainda bem rs
<Amitiel> ele conclui a instalaçao normalmente
<Edvan> acho que só reconhece quando é na versão grafica
<Edvan> estou certo?
<Bon-chan> Amitiel, já fez o teste de integridade da midia?
<Amitiel> mas quando eu do um reset no pc o sistema simplesmente nao esta instalado
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo so estou tentando resolver um probleminha, quando tento atulizar o OS "pacman -Suy"
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo so estou tentando resolver um probleminha, quando tento atulizar o OS "pacman -Syu"
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo ele da um monte de error
<Amitiel> aparentemente nao a problema algum com a midia
<Edvan> fuiiiiii
<emanoelopes> Amitiel, você disse que roda pelo live cd.
<Amitiel> sim
<emanoelopes> Faça também um teste de memória.
<Bon-chan> Amitiel, já testou instalar pelo pendrive?
<emanoelopes> boa
<emanoelopes> pensei nisso
<Amitiel> ainda n
<emanoelopes> dá uma olhada no MemTest86+
<Bon-chan> acho que a ultimo distro que eu usei live cd foi o kurumin
<Bon-chan> hahaha
<Bon-chan> isso tem uns bons anos
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  dhcpcd eth0
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  depois systemctl enable dhcpcd.service
<vitorlobo> rmarcandier,  depois pacman -Syu
<rmarcandier> vitorlobo, vou tentar aqui ;)
<Bon-chan> vitorlobo, em relação aquele lance do java, qual melhor versão para instalar? a mais recente mesmo?
<Amitiel> eu sou novato em linux entao eu nao sei como criar um pendriver bootavel pelo linux
<Bon-chan> eu to meio pé atrás porque a algum tempo tive problema com o java aqui nos navegadores
<Bon-chan> Amitiel, você pode ir pelo live cd, tem uma opção de 'criar disco linux' algo do tipo
<Bon-chan> mete o pendrive e já era
<Bon-chan> :)
<Bon-chan> 'criador de discos de inicialização'
<Amitiel> ok vlw
<Bon-chan> só inserir o pendrive, selecionar a imagem e o dispositivo e seja feliz
<Bon-chan> mas ainda assim, faça o teste de memória sugerido pelo emanoelopes
<emanoelopes> Amitiel, faça backup do pendrive antes!
<Bon-chan> ^
<Bon-chan> isso
<Amitiel> e eu tenho outro probleminha aqui tambem
<Bon-chan> Linux, não use sem backups
<Bon-chan> haha
<Amitiel> eu tenho uma partiçao ntfs de backup
<Amitiel> eu simplismente nao consigo acessar essa partiçao
<Bon-chan> nem consegue montar?
<Amitiel> nao
<Bon-chan> nem pelo live?
<Amitiel> todos os meus arquivos estao nessa partiçao
<Amitiel> eu estou usando o epidemic instalado
<Amitiel> e so descobri esse problema a uns 2 minutos atras = /
<Bon-chan> Amitiel, você tá pelo live cd, certo?
<emanoelopes> está protegida por senha...
<Amitiel> Bon-chan : nao
<Amitiel> como eu faço pra mandar pm aqui aff
<Bon-chan> é mais interessante falar por aqui que são mais pessoas para ajudar
<Bon-chan> vamos recomeçar, primeiro, qual a sua workstation? está usando desktop, notebook, 32 ou 64 e o so instalado
<Amitiel> bon-char por favor me diga que é possivel acessar essa partiçao
<YanGM> fala ai pessoas
<Amitiel> todos os meus arquivos estao nessa prtiçao
<Bon-chan> Amitiel, normalmente sim. eu tenho uma partição de backup aqui em ntfs que uso sem problemas
<Bon-chan> Amitiel, diz ai os detalhes de sua workstation
<Amitiel> cara eu estou usando um notebook  64bits 8gb de ram  processador core i5
<Bon-chan> certo
<Bon-chan> baixou a distro para 64bits, certo?
<Amitiel> s
<Amitiel> vou baixar novamente
<Bon-chan> antes de baixar, já conferiu se o md está batendo?
<Amitiel> pode ser que a imagem esteja corrompida
<Bon-chan> é muito possível
<Bon-chan> essa partição ntfs é no mesmo hd certo? ou é realmente um disco a parte para backup?
<Amitiel> bon-chan
<Amitiel> no mesmo hd
<Bon-chan> certo. quando instalou o ubuntu usou a opção de instalação avançada ou só mandou direto?
<Amitiel> a instalaçao nao deu certo
<Amitiel> entao eu usei uma outra distribuiçao que eu ja tinha em dvd
<Amitiel> eu estou usando o linux epidemic no momento
<Amitiel> mas uma ultima pergunta
<Bon-chan> manda quantas quiser
<Bon-chan> :)
<Amitiel> quero fazer um pendriver bootavel
<Amitiel> sem utilizar o sistema live in cd
<Amitiel> preciso de algum programa para fazer isso
<Amitiel> pode me indicar algum ?
<Bon-chan> Amitiel, eu já usei esse e recomendo, http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<emanoelopes> outra opção: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Amitiel> quase me esqueci de perguntar uma coisa
<Amitiel> eu uso um plugin do eclipse chamado pdt
<Amitiel> para desenvolver projetos em php
<Amitiel> consegui instalar normalmente esse plugins
<Amitiel> mas quando eu vou testar o usando o eclipse aparece o seguinte erro not found the request url
<Amitiel> como eu nao entendo muito de linux nao consigo resolver esse problema
<Bon-chan> em relação ao eclipse eu não posso ajudar muito
<Bon-chan> ainda nem consegui rodar o adt bundle :(
<Amitiel> = /
<Jacqueline> ola
<Jacqueline> gostaria de saber como faço para instalar o adobe no meu pc?
<Jacqueline> acabei de comprar e não consigo
<profemanoel> comprou o pc ou o adobe?
<profemanoel> 0.o
<Bon-chan> haha
<Bon-chan> pergunta cabeluuda
<Jacqueline> comprei o pc... e veio instalado o sistema linux
<Jacqueline> e não consigo baixar e instalar o adobe
<Bon-chan> quais programas da adobe você utiliza?
<Amitiel> bom eu uso o dreamwaver
<Amitiel> e consigo rodar usando o wine
<Jacqueline> aqui no meu não tem nada instalado ainda
<Jacqueline> ja entrei no site da adobe
<Jacqueline> mas não consigo
<Bon-chan> Jacqueline, uma boa referencia para você, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ProgramasEquivalentes
<Amitiel> vc quer instalar o adobe flahs player ?
<Bon-chan> Jacqueline, a adobe não faz produtos para linux
<Bon-chan> mas temos otimos equivalentes
<profemanoel> verdade
<Bon-chan> ou você sempre pode rodar uma vm ou emular com o wine
<profemanoel> se tiver que ser da Adobe mesmo, sugiro um dual boot
<Jacqueline> esse link q me enviou
<Jacqueline> qual posso baixar?
<Bon-chan> depende do que quer usar
<Bon-chan> quais produtos da adobe vocÊ precisa?
<Jacqueline> só preciso de algo para rodad os videos da net
<Bon-chan> ah sim
<Bon-chan> Jacqueline, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal.html
<Jacqueline> esse computador que mais ira utilizar é minha tia... ela gosta de joguinhos e viedeos do you tube
<profemanoel> vc só precisa do plugin mesmo
<Bon-chan> pode tamém dar uma pesquisada por 'Ubuntu Restricted Extras'
<Bon-chan> é, ou só baixar o pacote de suporte par ao flash
<Bon-chan> mas eu recomendo baixar todo o pacote multimidia
<Amitiel> eu preciso rodar um jogo online que eu gosto muito
<Amitiel> o nome é wyd
<Amitiel> nao consigo rodar no wine
<Amitiel> tem algum outro vm que rode esse jogo ?
<Bon-chan> Amitiel, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=9752.0 pode encontrar algo ai
<Amitiel> bon-chan ja vi esse post , e esse cedega é um programa pago
<Amitiel> eu prefero um opçao free ^
<Bon-chan> toda regra pode ser dobrada haha
<Bon-chan> não que eu encorage isso..
<Bon-chan> mas assim, Amitiel, é sempre possível tentar rodar por uma vw com windows...
<Bon-chan> eu fiz isso com tibia. não conseguia rodar no ubuntu e quando jogo, faço por uma vm
<Bon-chan> uso o virtualbox
<Amitiel> esse é outro problema que estou tendo
<Amitiel> nao consigo instalar sistema algum no virtual box
<Amitiel> nem no windows nem no linux
<Amitiel> acho que estou fazendo algo de errado
<Amitiel> ou nao
<Amitiel> pq ate um tempo atraz eu usava o back track 5 na maquina virtual
<Amitiel> de um tempo pra ca nao consegui mais instalar nada no virtual box
<Bon-chan> você está usando uma maquina bem complicadinha ein!
<Bon-chan> hahaha
<Amitiel> rsrsrs
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<Bon-chan> se tem dado problema tanto no win quanto no ubuntu...
<vitorlobo> maluco instala linux pra que mesmo?
<vitorlobo> pra instalar programas proprietários?
<vitorlobo> pra mim, só uso wine em ultima instancia
<vitorlobo> :O
<Bon-chan> vitorlobo, digo o mesmo
<Amitiel> cara eu instalei o linux por que pretendo estudar o sistema e futuramennte conseguir uma certificaçao linux
<vitorlobo> ta mas
<vitorlobo> a filosofia, a ideologia, a forma da qual o linux roda
<vitorlobo> tudo é diferente do windows
<vitorlobo> se você quer rodar programa do windows
<vitorlobo> deixa no windows po
<vitorlobo> fica inventando arte pra ter dor de cabeça for free?
<Amitiel> cara eu so quero rodar 1 jogo
<vitorlobo> agora...se vc quer alternativas
<vitorlobo> que quebre cabeça na alternativa e resolva
<guigouz> eu uso o wine pra rodar o photoshop cs2
<Amitiel> e nao existe versao pra linux desse jogo
<Bon-chan> Amitiel, então prepare-se para possíveis dores de cabeça
<guigouz> Amitiel, qual jogo ?
<Amitiel> wyd
<vitorlobo> Amitiel, ja verificou no playonlinux se tem?
<Amitiel> verifiquei e nao tem
<vitorlobo> Amitiel,  ja tentou rodar normalmente no wine?
<vitorlobo> isntala ele, normal
<vitorlobo> abrir e jogar?
<guigouz> Amitiel, nao roda
<Amitiel> foi a primeira coisa que tentei fazer
<guigouz> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16377
<guigouz> talvez o Crossover linux roda
<vitorlobo> Amitiel,  e...?
<guigouz> mas é pago
<guigouz> *rode
<vitorlobo> abriu, n abriu?
<Amitiel> instala normalmente mas nao roda o jogo
<vitorlobo> apareceu algum erro?
<vitorlobo> Amitiel,  n roda por qual motivo?
<guigouz> pra jogos minha recomendação é dual boot
<vitorlobo> poisé
<Amitiel> o por que disso eu nao sei
<Bon-chan> eu tenho que concordar com o guigouz
<vitorlobo> se bem que as empresas tao migrando pro linux
<vitorlobo> o openGL do linux é muito superior ao do windows para games
<Bon-chan> é possível rodar emulando ou com vm? Sim! Mas é necessário uma máquina melhro para isso...
<guigouz> vitorlobo, com o steam agora vai melhorar
<vitorlobo> a valve, agora a blizzard
<guigouz> mas ainda falta um tempo
<vitorlobo> tdo migrando pra linux
<Bon-chan> por enquanto, dual boot é a melhor opção
<vitorlobo> guigouz,  yes
<vitorlobo> guigouz,  a blizz tbm
<Amitiel> cara dizem que para conhecer uma pessoa vc tem que morar com ela, eu acredito que isso se aplica aos sistemas operacionais
<guigouz> Amitiel, eu tentei rodar uns games no windows pelo vmware quando usava mac
<guigouz> cs 1.6 rodava bem
<Bon-chan> mas qual era a configuração da maquina?
<Amitiel> existe versoes do vmwere para linux ?
<vitorlobo> Amitiel, claro q se aplica rs.... mas oq vc ta tentando fazer n é morar no s.o
<vitorlobo> é secar gelo com flanela de lavar carro
<vitorlobo> ta pegando um binário de outro sistema para rodar em um sistema não nativo daquele outro binário
<vitorlobo> o wine na real, pode ser chamado de "gambiarra"
<vitorlobo> pq é isso q o wine faz
<vitorlobo> uma gambiarra para tentar rodar um programa de fora
<guigouz> Bon-chan, core 2 duo, 8gb ram uma nvidia nao muito boa
<Amitiel> eu posso ficar sem o jogo
<Amitiel> mas jogar ele no linux seria muito bom
<guigouz> Amitiel, sim, vc pode baixar o player que é gratuito
<vitorlobo> Amitiel, ou buscar outro jogo dentro do linux rs
<Bon-chan> Amitiel, uma dica, primeiro se concentre em iinstalar o ubuntu e roda-lo sem problemas
<guigouz> http://www.vmware.com/products/player/
<Bon-chan> depois você parte para os jogos e aplicativos nativos ou não
<Bon-chan> :)
<guigouz> o problema que eu tenho com o vmware é que ele desconfigura meu teclado quando inicio a vm
<guigouz> ainda não descobri por que
<Amitiel> o problema pode ser o sistema que vc roda na vm
<vitorlobo> Amitiel,  tem heroes of navareth pra linux q é bom
<Amitiel> o back track por exemplo
<Bon-chan> por que não usa o virtualbox?
<Amitiel> o livi in cd dele é configurado com teclado americano
<Amitiel> vitor
<Amitiel> esse jogo é medieval ?
<guigouz> Bon-chan, estou usando
<jean_> meu pc ta sem som eu esto usando o ubuntu 12.10 instalei ontem
<jean_> e quando eu clico para abrir meu hd da um erro
<jean_>  Meu pc ta SEM som eu esto usando o ubuntu 12,10 instalei Ontem
<Amitiel> alguem online ?
<deusr> Amitiel: o que precisa?
<Amitiel> quero instalar o plugin flash no ubuntu
<Amitiel> alguem ai sabe instalar ?
<deusr> Amitiel:  não uso ubuntu, mas isso é mole
<Amitiel> é mole pra vc pq eu nao sei instalar rsrsrsr
<deusr> Amitiel: conhece o google? :) http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2011/04/como-instalar-o-plugin-do-flash-no-ubuntu.html
<hggdh> Amitiel: em um terminal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Amitiel> sim e o jdk ?
<Bon-chan> Amitiel, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal.html
<Bon-chan> :)
<Bon-chan> deu sorte com o hd?
<Amitiel> nao
<Amitiel> perdi tudo
<Amitiel> ainda nao consigo acessar a partiçao
<Bon-chan> calma
<Bon-chan> já conferiu o md?
<Amitiel> o que seria md ?
<Bon-chan> md5
<Amitiel> a ta
<Amitiel> e como se configura
<Amitiel> pra mim nao faz sentido pq md5 é um tipo de criptografia
<Bon-chan> acho que já tem algum soft padrão para isso
<Amitiel> acho que vou ter que deletar a partiçao
<Bon-chan> ainda não
<Bon-chan> faz o boot via usb
<Bon-chan> e tenta acessar
<Bon-chan> abre o gparted
<Bon-chan> e ve como estão as partições
<Amitiel> vou tentar
<Bon-chan> ou tenta por essa distro mesmo
<Bon-chan> tem o gparted ai?
<Amitiel> acho que vou instalar o windows só pra copiar os arquivos
<sergio_br22> alguém ai sabe como converter .ecm para .cue/.bin?
<Ricardo__> nem sabia q exista esse formato ae .ecm deve ser invencao de gringo
<sergio_br22> .ecm é comum para imagens de jogos
<sergio_br22> principalmente para playstation
<sergio_br22> eu estou usando o ecm-uncompress, mas ele converte direto para .bin
<sergio_br22> o problema q o pcsx não esta lendo esse .bin
<Bon-chan> alguém aqui já teve problemas com o virtualbox?
<Bon-chan> não consigo rodar nenhuma vm
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  qual problema q ele gera?
<Bon-chan> vitorlobo, http://pastebin.com/JuM9DfaK
<Bon-chan> não só na vm debian como em uma com ubuntu
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  tenta instalar uma versão anteriro a recente
<vitorlobo> pra ver se roda
<Ricardo__> sergio_br22, tentou abrir no gerenciador de pacotes e extrair?
<sergio_br22> não cara, to usando o comando ecm-uncompress
<sergio_br22> só esse ecm q consegue "extrair" o arquivo
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
<Bon-chan> boa
<sergio_br22> boas
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-19
<sergio_br22> alguém sabe se o emulador do pcsx precisa necessariamente do .bin/.cue para rodar? Se tiver só o .bin, roda?
<bobel> Boa noite, pessoal!
<bobel> Gostaria de saber se é possível realizar o downgrade do ubuntu 12.10 para o ubuntu 12.04. Caso seja possível, alguém poderia disponibilizar algum tutorial? (Vídeo ou apostila)
<sergio_br22> vixi, mais fácil instalar de novo
<bobel> Hum....
<xGrind> bobel, reinstalando
<sergio_br22> Chrono Cross também ficou legal
<sergio_br22> GTA tb
<sergio_br22> ops
<bobel> sergio_br22 e xGrind, a minha dúvida é porque tô querendo atualizar meu SO para o 12.10...
<xGrind> bobel, atualizar ou voltar pro 12.04 ?
<sergio_br22> ahh
<sergio_br22> fica no 12.04
<bobel> deixa eu ser mais claro...
<sergio_br22> não compensa...
<bobel> Tô com o 12.04.... Queria atualizar para o 12.10...
<bobel> Mas caso ocorra algum erro, queria saber se é possível fazer o downgrade.
<sergio_br22> cara, testa o 12.10 em um pendrive primeiro
<sergio_br22> tenho acompanhado no fórum, esse 12.10 tem dado mto problema
<sergio_br22> q a Ursinha não veja eu fazendo propaganda negativa, rsrs
<bobel> Um erro que eu não gostaria que acontecesse seria quanto ao uso da minha VM com windows. Pois utilizo-a no meu ambiente profissional.
<sergio_br22> o 12.10 tava com um problema com o Virtual Box
<bobel> Eu uso o VMware.
<sergio_br22> humm, aí não sei
<sergio_br22> mas se vc usa o ubuntu como ambiente profissional, é melhor ficar numa versão LTS
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2013/01/via-tecnologia-semelhante-ao-raspberry.html
<Bon-chan> virtualbox também tá dando problema aqui
<Bon-chan> :/
<bobel> Eu utilizo o ubuntu na minha máquina física, para uso pessoal..... Eu virtualizo o windows para usar na empresa.
<sergio_br22> O 12.04 tem dado menos bugs...
<Idsi> Noite!
<Bon-chan> opa
<bobel> Obrigado pela dica, sergio_br22. Vou continuar com o 12.04 mesmo.
<Rico_> Boa noite
<Rico_> hi eri
<leon0rdo> boa noite a todos. hoje instalei pela primeira vez o ubuntu. ele está travando muito. qualquer aplicativo demora muito a ser aberta e se eu passo o mouse por cima da janela do aplicativo ele trava. o que tenho que fazer?
<Idsi> qual a versão do ubuntu?
<leon0rdo> 12.10
<leon0rdo> sou novo em utilizar linux. instalei por sempre ouvir falar muito bem do ubuntu.
<xGrind> leon0rdo, tem qts de ram?
<leon0rdo> no computador 4, mas vi que ele reconheceu 3,5
<xGrind> leon0rdo, tem q instalar o kernel-pae
<leon0rdo> segui os passos do "o que fazer após instalar o ubuntu".
<xGrind> mas ja aviso que o Unity é pesado. tem muitos efeitos. eu prefiro o xubuntu
<leon0rdo> como faço isso xgrind?
<xGrind> tenho 2gb e roda tranquilo aqui
<xGrind> isso oq? kernel pae?
<leon0rdo> sim sgrind
<xGrind> leon0rdo, instala o synaptic que é mais facil de mexer por elee
<leon0rdo> deculpe, sim xgrind. como instalo o kernel pae?
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<xGrind> depois, vc procura por pae. vai mostrar uma lista. aqui eu uso a versao 12.04, entao o pacote seria: linux-image-3.2.0-36-generic-pae
<xGrind> no seu deve ser 3.5
<leon0rdo> xgrind, estou fazendo aqui.
<xGrind> leon0rdo, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/12/habilitando-pae-no-ubuntu/
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  valeu baixei tdo ja
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  assim q baixar algo interessante d epython etc ponho la na tua pasta rs
<xGrind> vitorlobo, vlw ;D
<leon0rdo> xgrind, quando eu coloco no terminal sudo apt-get install synaptic ele rola algumas coisas e pergunta  se quero continuar e depois começa a instalar java, mas termina com Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xGrind> leon0rdo, ja esta instalando alguma coisa?
<leon0rdo> xgrind, eu isntalei algumas coisas que estava em uma lista do site ubuntu-br "o que fazer depois de instalar o ubuntu". o java era uma delas. agora so coloquei no terminal o sudo apt-get install synaptic
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  http://sejalivre.org/instalando-o-java-7-da-oracle-no-ubuntu-12-10-e-linux-mint-13-jre-jdk/
<Bon-chan> algum usuário de xubuntu?
<expert_> hey is there any startmenu for ubuntu 12.10
<rsser> até quem enfim alguém resolveu falar sobre isso: 80% do lixo eletrônico de países ricos vai para nações pobres
<YanGM> oi
<Bon-chan> preciso dormir
<YanGM> conhecem algum canal de mac?
<YanGM> se bem que o que eu preciso fazer é algo mais relacionado ao linux
<YanGM> *vento*
<rodrigo__> bom dia, gostaria de uma explicação de como instalar Linux, por mais que pareça uma pergunta boba, infelizmente não sei
<sandro_> ola
<sandro_> gostaria de obter um dvd original do ubuntu
<sandro_> vc sabe me dizer onde posso encontrar?
<sandro_> ola
<madlatvian> hi
<Amitiel> preciso de ajuda urgente
<Amitiel> alguem online ?
<leon0rdo> bom dia, ontem eu instalei o ubuntu em um pc amd-c60 com 4 gb ram. O ubuntu esta travando muito. Vi que ele reconheceu 3,5gb de ram. O que pode ser?
<Amitiel> cara
<Amitiel> vc deve ter instalado o ubuntu 32 bits
<Amitiel> baixe o ubuntu x64
<Amitiel> e faz o teste ai
<leon0rdo> amitiel, eu instalei o x64. ontem aqui uma pessoa me falou que eu deveria habilitar o kernel pae, mas não estou conseguindo. sabe algo sobre isso?
<Amitiel> explique melhor o problema
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, lol
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, provavelmente ele nunca reconhecerá 4gb de ram exatos
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, a memória ram geralmente é destinada em parte a placa de vídeo
<leon0rdo> amitel, por exemplo agora travou. o navegador ficou escuro, mas eu passava o cursos sobre a barra lateral e ia mostrando os nomes dos programas. eu cliquei para abrir configurações, e demorou mais de 30 segundo. e ai o navegador destravou
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, mas por que ele fica travando?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, da uma olhada la no meu script e tenta otimizar o unity
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2013/01/loboshell-para-ubuntumint.html
<Amitiel> vitor eu preciso de ajuda com a virtual box
<Amitiel> nao consigo iniciar a vm
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, dai vc poe na opção 7 - Otimizar o Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10 com Unity( Deixar mais leve )
<vitorlobo> Amitiel, parece generalizado isso....ta dando pau em geral
<vitorlobo> inclusive aqui
<vitorlobo> mas aqui, o erro ja é no kernel
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, depois de feito....quando reiniciar, se continuar lento, vc me fala
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, vou fazer aqui.
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  faça a opção 1 e 2 antes
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  limpar o sistema, remover o antigo kernel
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  e depois a 7
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, apareceu isso: Para executar este script com sucesso, você precisa estar como ROOT!!! Logue como root e tente novamente. O que aconselha?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  vc tem q logar com root...ainda n sabe faze-lo?
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, não. Usei pela primeira vez o linux ontem a noite e to até agora usando.
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, digita sudo su e aperta enter
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  vai pedir uma senha...é aquela q vc digitou na isntalação do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  dai vc digita ela e aperta enter
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  perceba que no no seu terminal...no fim ta com um cifrão $
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  isso indica q vc é usuário comum....vc tem de entrar como "super usuário" o administrador ...
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  no fim ter que ter um hash #
<vitorlobo> ou sharp q seja
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, entendi. sim, agora deu certo. 1 e 2, e depois o 7.
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  exato
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  lembrando a o 7 reseta a maquina no fim do processo
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, reseta a que ponto? eu uso o ubunto como dual boot.
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  fica atento que provavelmente o programa pergunte se vc quer ou n instalar alguma coisa...dai vc poe sim se pedir rs
<Amitiel> vitor , tem outra opçao de vm a nao ser o vmware ?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  reseta "reinicia o pc"
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  e vc la no grub poe no linux de novo rs
<vitorlobo> Amitiel, axo q nao =\
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, ai complicou. Como grub e por linux? Vc fala no dual Boot?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  quando vc reinicia a maquina...n tem uma opção que vc pode colocar para iniciar com windows ou linux?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  essa opção, esse menuzinho se chama grub
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, entendi.
<Amitiel> existe algum tipo de socket no shell script ?
<vitorlobo> Amitiel,  socket de q?
<Amitiel> quero transferir arquivos
<vitorlobo> Amitiel,  seja mais especifico
<vitorlobo> transferir oq pra onde?
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, fiz o 1,2 e 7, mas ele não reiniciou ou informou algo do tipo.
<Amitiel> quero tranferir arquivos para computadores que nao estejam na mesmo rede
<Amitiel> na internet
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  se n informou é pq n precisam reiniciar rs
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  só os q informam q precisam
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<vitorlobo> Amitiel,  aí....só usando recurso na nuvem ou pendriver, cartão de memoria, cd,dvd
<vitorlobo> Amitiel,  tipo dropbox e tal
<Amitiel> tipo , da pra fazer isso em python , mas eu queria saber se da pra fazer em shell script
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  o 7 nem informa ele simplesmente reinicia no fim
<vitorlobo> Amitiel, da
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, não fez isso. ele correu algo depois que indiquei 7. mas não iniciou.
<Amitiel> pode me indicar um post ou livro sobre isso ?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  entao ele n foi até o fim do programa no 7
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  ponha o 7 novamente e preste atenção nele
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  provavelmente ele faça perguntas se vc aceita ou n remover oq ele pede pra remover
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  se vc n por sim ou n...penso eu q ele n faça nada
<vitorlobo> Amitiel,  sobre isso n sei te dizer...mas shell em geral tem um site bom http://aurelio.net/shell/canivete/
<vitorlobo> Amitiel,  ou esse http://wiki.softwarelivre.org/TWikiBar/WebHome#Livro_de_Shell_em_Portugu_s
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, ele esta girando algo. ai diz Conectando-se a download.oracle.com (download.oracle.com)|23.67.53.49|:80... conectado. Depois disso fala que o arquivo ja foi completamente beixado e volta para as opçoes 1,2,3.7...
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  o 7 é "Você escolheu otimizar o Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10 com Unity"
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, o 7 ele n baixa nada o.O
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, sim. esse mesmo. o que informei antes acontece quando instalo por exemplo o skype (q ñ consegui instalar), quando fui instalar o google chrome... quase sempre que uso o terminal.
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  muito estranho..o 7 simpĺesmente n tem nenhum comando de mandar baixar nada
<vitorlobo> só de remover
<vitorlobo> entao como q ta instalando oracle se n tem comando que manda instalar oracle algum?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  vc deve ter adicionado algo na sourcelist pra tentar instalar o skype ou alguma coisa....e ficou na pendencia ai.....
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, pq esse 7 n tem pq está dando nada disso rs
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, não sei. fiz novamente digitando 7. e está repetindo. isso aconteceu ontem depois que tentei instalar o java. eu estava lendo um post "o que fazer depois de instalar ubuntu".
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, como corrijo isso?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  n da pra saber ...ta muito vago oq vc está passando
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, depois q fechar ai....o 7
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  digita clear no terminal
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, e depois digita sudo apt-get update...depois disso...copia tudo oq aparecer na tela....e joga no http://pastebin.com
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  e mostra tudo oq ocorreu
<leon0rdo> como saio daquelas opções? 1,2,3 ...
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  no inicio do programa diz como sai
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, sim.
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, só uma dúvida. como copio tudo?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  seleciona com o mouse...clica com o botao direito do mouse em cima, clica em copiar
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  e cola la no site q falei
<rsser> alguem conseguiu acessar o novo megaupload?
<vitorlobo> vao dar 50gb na nuvem
<vitorlobo> pra geral n
<vitorlobo> ne
<vitorlobo> vao tocar o terror
<Amitiel> qual é o endereço ?
<Amitiel> _|_ pro governo americano
<Amitiel> rsser manda link ai
<rsser> mas tu conseguiu acessar?
<rsser> eu não toh conseguindo
<rsser> toh sendo redirecionado prum site chines
<vitorlobo> ainda n sei o site rs
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, http://pastebin.com/NPzWu65S
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  é...o java ta bugando tudo....ta interferindo no programa ta melando tudo
<Amitiel> encontrei isso http://www.administradores.com.br/noticias/tecnologia/novo-megaupload-estreia-neste-domingo-com-50-gb-de-armazenamento-gratuito/72821/
<rsser> Amitiel: cara, os endereços que obtive lendo as reportagens não funcionam
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, o que me aconselha?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  digita ai sudo apt-get -f install
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  e ver q q rola
<Amitiel> existe alguma ferramenta para linux parecida com o adobe fireworks ?
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  oracle-java7-installer  oracle-jdk7-installer
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  digita ai sudo apt-get -f remove
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  faz assim.....
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  digita ai no terminal...
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  cd /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, download oracle... O arquivo já foi completamente obtido; não há nada a ser feito.  Download done. Removing outdated cached downloads... mv: não foi possível mover "jdk1.7.0_11" para "java-7-oracle/jdk1.7.0_11": Diretório não vazio
<vitorlobo> fez?
<leon0rdo> sim
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  agora digita sudo rm oracle-java7-installer*
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  fez?
<leon0rdo> sim
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  agora... sudo apt-get autoremove oracle-java7-installer
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  ja?
<leon0rdo> sim, perguntou s/n disse s e removel duas coisas, jdk7 e java7
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  agora sudo apt-get purge oracle-java7-installer*
<vitorlobo> mandando esse java pro quinto dos inferno
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, pronto
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  agora sudo apt-get autoremove java-common
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, pronto.
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  sudo apt-get purge java-common
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, Pacote 'java-common' não está instalado, portanto não foi removido 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  blz..agora fecha o terminal
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  pressiona ALT + CTRL + T
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, para abrir outro terminal.... digita novamente sudo su
<vitorlobo> ponha tua senha root
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  e execute novamente o 7 do loboshell
<adiaswin> ola
<adiaswin> alquem sabe como melhorar a taxa de download do gerenciador de atualizaçoes do linux mint
<adiaswin> que atualmente esta baixando as atualizaçoes em 44.3kb por segundo sendo que minha internet e de 15mb
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  e ai?
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  ja fez o teste power?
<adiaswin> e ainda as atualizaçoes do ubuntu 12.04 esta sendo baixadas a 1.5 mb por segundo
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  http://www.testepower.com.br/
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  so para conferir
<adiaswin> ok irei fazer
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  parece q deu certo ne
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> reiniciou?
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, sim. rs o sistema está bem mais rápido.
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, pronto resolvido?
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> ne que meu script tem utilidade mermo rapai
<vitorlobo> mas veja
<vitorlobo> ahuauhahuauha
<adiaswin> deu exatamente 1.5 de download
<adiaswin> ou seja 15 mb )-:
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, então.....
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, o servidor doq tu tabaixando no lmde q ta ruim memo
<adiaswin> entao como mudar de repositorios no linux mint
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, sim. resolvido. grato pelo auxilio. vc teria alguma informaçao quanto aos procedimentos de instalação de programas? eu estou tentando instalar o skype e não consigo.
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, qual ubuntu q é?
<vitorlobo> o seu
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, 12.10
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  guentai
<adiaswin> ninquem sabe como mudar de repositorios no linux mint
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  abre o loboshell e poe a opção 16 atualizar
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  depois abre novamente o loboshell e vai na opção 16 que vai ser....instalar o skype
<lobopc_> leon0rdo,  caiu aqui
<lobopc_> leon0rdo,  me leu?
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, sim.
<vitorlobo_lag> leon0rdo,  atualiza o loboshell que na 16 vai ter instalar o skype
<vitorlobo_lag> leon0rdo,  se instalr tu me fala pq n to no ubuntu pra testar rs
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, diz comando não encontrado. entrei como root, atualizei no 16 e passou a ter 17. entro com 16 e fala isso e volta a pedir digite um numero
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  blz..guentai
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  atualiza de novo no 17
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, q agora rola
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, agora tem a opçao 18. mas Digite o número que corresponde às questões acima: 16 loboshell: linha 314: [16: comando não encontrado
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  é..vi aqui....deu bug vou corrigir e ja te mando a versao final testada rs...
<markaum> Boa tarde galera!
<markaum> Como faço pra criar um pendrive bootavel com ubuntu, sendo que o SO aqui é Fedora?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  pronto
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  agora atualiza rs...agora testei  e agora vai
<vitorlobo> :P
<markaum> Alguém?
<vitorlobo> markaum,  instala o unetbootin
<vitorlobo> markaum,  para fedora e seja feliz
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  agora foi ne?
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, eu atualizei algumas vezes, mas Digite o número que corresponde às questões acima: 16 loboshell: linha 314: [16: comando não encontrado
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  poe atualiza agora
<Guest88221> tenho um notebook com processador core i5 x64 qual versao do ubuntu devo instalar? i386 ou amd64?
<Rafael__> tenho um notebook com processador core i5 x64 qual versao do ubuntu devo instalar? i386 ou amd64?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  o atualizar mudou de numero rs
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, agora funfa bote fé
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, :) ta indo.
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, terminou. mas disse skype unbuntu precise salvo e dpkg: erro ao processar skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb (--install):  arquitetura do pacote (i386) não combina com a do sistema (amd64) Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<adiaswin> leon0rdo por que nao baixa o spike para 64-bits em vez de 32
<leon0rdo> adiaswin, sim. meu sistema é 64bits.
<adiaswin> entao irmao e colocar e verçao 64-bits que ira rodar
<Rafael__> tenho um notebook com processador core i5 x64 qual versao do ubuntu devo instalar? i386 ou amd64?
<adiaswin> amd64
<adiaswin> ou 64-bits
<Rafael__> adiaswin, como assim?
<Rafael__> amd64 = i686?
<adiaswin> rafael voce nao entendeu 64-bits e a sigla de amd64 entao os dois sao a mesma coisa
<Rafael__> adiaswin, pensei que amd64 fosse apenas pro computador com processadores da amd
<markaum> vitorlobo, valeu cara, não conhecia o unetbootin. Agora é só instalar o SSD, os 16GB de ram e o Ubuntu vai voar aqui! =D
<adiaswin> nao mano ele na verdade tem este nome pois a amd desenvolveu mas ele funciona em processadores intel
<Rafael__> adiaswin, entoa cara eu com o 12.04 aqui mas ele ta travando com unity
<Rafael__> muito estranho..
<Rafael__> adiaswin, vou instalar a 11.10 sera que vai rolar?
<adiaswin> 11.10
<Rafael__> adiaswin, ?
<adiaswin> o ubuntu 11.10 e meio antigo  na verdade a melhor verçao seria o 12.04 que esta mais estavel
<adiaswin> mas tente o xubuntu que e bemmm mais leve
<adiaswin> logo eu duvido trava
<Rafael__> adiaswin, mas estranho que meu pc ele tem uma config boa entende
<adiaswin> qual a config dele
<Rafael__> adiaswin, tipo tem a placa de video da ati 4gb de ram i5 2 geraçao , 500hd,
<adiaswin> entao sei qual o problema rafael que placa e esta
<Rafael__> adiaswin, ?
<Rafael__> 6470m
<adiaswin> desconfio que o sistema esteja usando o driver aberto por isso ele esta travando no caso instalar o driver proprietario resolveria o problema
<Rafael__> adiaswin, instalei o propretario e depois instalei o da placa de video da intel
<Rafael__> adiaswin, esse aqui xserver-xorg-video-intel
<adiaswin> cara espera ai este computador funciona com placa de video hibrida
<adiaswin> hummm
<adiaswin> no caso o linux so usaria a intel
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, onde consigo o skype 64? No site do skype está baixando i386 e na hora de instalar pela central de programas fala que é imcompativel
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  esse é multiarch
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  esse q vc instalou via loboshell
<adiaswin> leon0nardo baixe a verçao multiarch que deve suportar as duar arquiteturas
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  ou seja, se for 64 bits, ele instala 64 se for 32, ele instala 32
<Celso> alguem me fala 6 numeros pra jogar na mega sena
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  no loboshell ja tem rs
<adiaswin> 413454
<adiaswin> lol nem vi
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  é q atualizou
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  atualiza de novo q agora ta instalando o java 7 direitin tbm
<leon0rdo> pessoal, pelo site skype baixei a multarch. mas quando abre a central de programas para instalar indica arquitetura incorreta "i386"
<adiaswin> entao vou atualizar aki
<adiaswin> nossa ms nao sabe fazer nada
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  vc leu oq escrevi?
<adiaswin> opa quis dizer que a ms nao sabe fazer nada
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, esse q instalou via loboshell, é o multiarch
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, sim. to fazendo
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  o skype
<adiaswin> estranho duas ursinhas
<adiaswin> estou ficando louco mesmo ou esquesi de tomar o remedio da pressao
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, erro ao processar skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb (--install):  arquitetura do pacote (i386) não combina com a do sistema (amd64)
<adiaswin> caraca men tem algo errado ai
<adiaswin> tem certeza que o loboshell esta baixando a multiarch
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  no shell?
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, sim.
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  maldita microsoft
<felipealmeida> adiaswin: está bebado e vendo dobrado hahaha
<adiaswin> pois e a maldita ms nao faz nada direito
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  vc manda pegar a multi ele redireciona pra a 32
<leon0rdo> isso mesmo
<adiaswin> eh
<vitorlobo> vou tentar fazer gambi
<vitorlobo> pra pegar a multi
<vitorlobo> perai
<adiaswin> espera ai
<adiaswin> tem um distro que vem com o skype
<adiaswin> cara ta impossivel esta rediresionando pra este pacote skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386
<adiaswin> galera fui
<Rafael__> alguem sabe me dizer como instalo placa de video so da intel?
<Rafael__> e desabilito a placa da ati?
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, deu erro ao instalar o java. rro ao processar oracle-java7-installer (--configure):  sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1 Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  oracle-java7-installer
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  a veio
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  ubuntu filho da .....
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  da erro em tudo
<vitorlobo> pqp hein
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, como disse, instalei pela primeira vez um linux ontem. quero aprender a usar. to fazendo logica de programação na faculdade e ai me interessei.
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  sudo apt-get install sni-qt:i386 -y
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  e depois tenta isntalar o skype de novo via loboshell
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  só cuidado...ao se referir ao linux como sendo ubuntu
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  ubuntu é apenas uma distribuição linux....das mais de mil q existem
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  mas faz ae oq te falei
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, sim. essa foi a que encontrei mais conetúdo de forma mais simples para entender melhor.
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, root@ubuntu:/home/usuario# sudo apt-get install sni-qt:i386 -y Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto E: Impossível encontrar o pacote sni-qt
<vitorlobo> aff
<vitorlobo> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-64/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_amd64.deb
<vitorlobo> escrito amd64 no fim
<vitorlobo> quando manda baixar
<vitorlobo> é o 32
<vitorlobo> vai entender
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, sim. reparei isso na hora que estava baixando pela segunda vez.
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  sudo apt-get remove skype skype-bin
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  dai vc taca um sudo apt-get install libxss1
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  ve se vai
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, pembra o ocorrido com o java? aconteceu novamente. fiz o que falou e ele já esta dando erro na instalação do java. digo fiz o sudo apt-get remove skype skype-bin
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  blz..ja resolveremos isso
<vitorlobo> vou atualizar o loboshell aqui pra remover esse java de novo
<YanGM> alguém aqui já trabalhou com netatalk? até a página de instalação desse bicho é complicada
<YanGM> vitorlobo, o/
<Rafael__> alguem sabe me dizer como instalo placa de video so da intel e desabilitar a placa da ati
<YanGM> Rafael__, notebook com hybrid graphics?
<Rafael__> YanGM, acho que sim, nao tenho certeza eu sei que tem 2 placa de video
<YanGM> Rafael__, rapaz isso é um pesadelo no linux
<Rafael__> YanGM, eu to vendo...vontade de abrir ele rancar a placa de video
<YanGM> não tem como trocar entre as duas enquanto o sistema está rodando
<YanGM> tem que reininciar
<YanGM> um saco
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, atualiza e remove o java pelo script ae
<Rafael__> sim, mas eu queria pelo menos desabilitar ela, fazer com que ela nao existisse ta ligado
<Rafael__> e deixar apenas da intel
<YanGM> Rafael__, tá tendo problema com a duração da bateria?
<Rafael__> ate que nao, ta de boa ta um pouco aquecido
<YanGM> parece que você vai ter que mexer com o grub
<Rafael__> YanGM, e o sistemas da unity tbm esta um pouco lerdo
<YanGM> mas já vou te avisando: a placa da intel não é aquela coisa
<YanGM> é um coco
<YanGM> talvez compense mais buscar drivers pra sua ATI
<Rafael__> entao eu instalei o driver proprietario
<YanGM> que ativar a intel que roda sem otimização nenhuma
<Rafael__> e ta uma bosta
<YanGM> trágico, já fez os testes pra ver se está tudo ok?
<hggdh> Rafael__: linguagem, por favor
<Rafael__> quais teste?
<Rafael__> YanGM, quais testes?
<YanGM> agora você me pegou, vitorlobo ajuda aqui a detectar se os drivers da GPU estão ok
<YanGM> Rafael__, qual é o modelo da sua ATI?
<Rafael__> YanGM, 6470m
<YanGM> você baixou pelo ubuntu, ou pelo site?
<Rafael__> YanGM, site instalei pelo ./
<vitorlobo> YanGM, a opção 12 do script instala alguns drivers ati
<YanGM> Rafael__, certo, experimenta usar o gerenciador de driver proprietário do ubuntu
<Rafael__> aquele nos software la neh
<YanGM> isso
<YanGM> vitorlobo, a GPU dele é ATI
<Rafael__> aqui esta diznedo que esta usando o driver proprietario
<YanGM> atualizado?
<Rafael__> YanGM, ?
<YanGM> de qualquer forma
<YanGM> experimenta usar o loboshell
<YanGM> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=102559.0
<Rafael__> que iss?
<YanGM> vê se a opção 7 resolve os problemas com a Unity
<YanGM> Rafael__, é um script feito pelo vitorlobo que tem várias opções úteis \
<YanGM> 3 e 1 deve ser bom também
<YanGM> Rafael__, já tentou rodar algum jogo nela?
<YanGM> as vezes o driver instala pelas metades, muita relaxo das fabricantes
<Rafael__> YanGM, nao, nenhum
<Rafael__> YanGM, usei o wget ele vai pra qual pasta?
<YanGM> quando você abre o terminal
<YanGM> ele está na sua home
<YanGM> se você deu cd antes foi pra outro lugar
<vitorlobo> Rafael__,  digita bash loboshell
<vitorlobo> geralmente ele baixa onde vc está no terminal
<vitorlobo> pra vc saber onde vc está no terminal, vc digita pwd
<Rafael__> consegui ninicia-lo
<Rafael__> agora devo fazer quais
<Rafael__> ?
<Rafael__> 5 , 12, 7, 8, 9
<Rafael__> certo?
<YanGM> opa
<YanGM> 7
<YanGM> primeiro vamos tentar ajeitar o unity
<YanGM> depois 1 e 3 pra fazer uma limpeza
<YanGM> 5 se eu não me engano são os mesa drivers
<YanGM> Rafael__, você tinha esses problemas antes de instalar os drivers proprietários?
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, perocurei e não encontrei informação de como remover o java
<Rafael__> nao lembro eu isntalei direto
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  atualiza o script
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  q ja tem nele...como remover
<YanGM> apesar de a maioria funcionar melhor com o driver proprietário, algumas placas funcionam melhor com o driver livre
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, removi.
<rafael> YanGM, reinicio o computador
<rafael> YanGM, continua ainda um pouco lento
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  tenta agora sudo apt-get install libxss1
<YanGM> Rafael__, rapaz, vamos ver se reinstalar resolve, mas vamos por partes
<Rafael__> 1 e3 agora neh?
<YanGM> desinstala os drivers, da um boot normal
<Rafael__> s
<YanGM> roda o 5
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, libxss1 já é a versão mais nova. 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados. E voltou para um novo comando.
<YanGM> da outro reboot
<Rafael__> to rodando o 1
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  blz ..guetani
<YanGM> ai você vê como seu sistema roda, sem os proprietários, com os mesa ou com os proprietários de volta
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  sudo apt-get remove skype skype-bin
<Rafael__> a opçao 1 faz o que?
<vitorlobo> Rafael__,  faz uma limpeza no sistema..limpa as dependencias nao usadas, programs nao usados, pacotes herdeiros n usados
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, Pacote 'skype-bin' não está instalado, portanto não foi removido Pacote 'skype' não está instalado, portanto não foi removido 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados
<Rafael__> 7, 1 e 3 e agora?
<YanGM> já rodou o 7 alguma vez?
<Rafael__> ja rodei ele
<Rafael__> rodei 7 1 3
<Rafael__> nessa ordem
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  sudo apt-get install lib32stdc++6 lib32asound2 ia32-libs libc6-i386 lib32gcc1 skype
<YanGM> Rafael__, então, já deu um reboot depois disso né?
<Rafael__> sim
<YanGM> então vamos desinstalar os drivers proprietários
<vitorlobo> Rafael__,  roda o 2 tbm
<YanGM> e rodar o 1 de novo
<Rafael__> 2
<YanGM> isso e o 2
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:  ia32-libs : Depende: ia32-libs-multiarch mas não é instalável  skype : Depende: skype-bin mas não é instalável E: Não foi possível corrigir os problemas, você suspendeu pacotes quebrados.
<vitorlobo> maldito ubuntu
<vitorlobo> rs
<leon0rdo> rs
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, tem alguma ideia de como instlar o skype 64 bits no buguntu?
<YanGM> vitorlobo, a canonical colocou tralha demais
<YanGM> vê se no arch isso acontece
<YanGM> hehe
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  sudo apt-get install -f
<kernel> vitorlobo, tu fala tao mal do ubuntu deveria nao estár aqui
<Rafael__> YanGM, ja dei os comando
<vitorlobo> kernel, mas presto suporte ao ubuntu
<kernel> vive reclamando
<YanGM> Rafael__, agora vamos a um reboot
<vitorlobo> kernel, se ele n fosse defeituoso, pq estaríamos aqui dando suporte?
<YanGM> e vê se a performance melhora
<vitorlobo> kernel, suporte só existe onde há defeito ou iniciante querendo aprender
<vitorlobo> rs
<Rafael__> YanGM, o arch eh melhor?
<kernel> porque existe pessoas que nao tem total caṕacidade de ensino para domina-lo
<vitorlobo> kernel, reclamo mas ajudo...e vc q fica calado? xiu
<YanGM> Rafael__, esquece o Arch, o bicho nem instalador tem
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<YanGM> é mais harcore hehe
<Rafael__> eu ja instalei uma x
<Rafael__> dhuashudas
<kernel> YanGM, tem nada de hardcore
<kernel> só porque nao tem instalador é hardcore é?
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<YanGM> kernel, mais que ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  vou buscar alguma solução..tdo culpa da microsoft rs
<Rafael__> tem sim, a nova instalaçao dele eh toda na linha d comendo
<leon0rdo> rs
<YanGM> arch não é mais harcore que o ubuntu, é tão fácil quanto o ubuntu, blz
<kernel> quase mesma coisa
<kernel> apt pácman ambos parecidos
<YanGM> kernel, manda sua mãe instalar ubuntu e instalar arch
<YanGM> vê qual dos dois ela instala
<kernel> ouxe foi ela que me ensinou
<YanGM> ourra meu
<kernel> é para isso que existe a DOC
<YanGM> e a minha não desgruda do ruindows =/
<kernel> mais tem certas pessoas que tem preguiça de "ler"
<YanGM> kernel, certas pessoas têm preguiça de existir
<kernel> kkkkkk
<kernel> preguiça de existir é fodz
<YanGM> hehehe
<YanGM> kernel, Ubuntu pra mim é como a mina que se deu o primeiro beijo
<YanGM> rafael_, e o desempenho? melhorou? piorou?
<rafael_> mesma coisa
<rafael_> acho que vou pro arhc ou manjaro mesmo
<rafael_> kk
<YanGM> lol
<YanGM> roda 5, 1 e 2
<YanGM> reboota
<rafael_> desisto
<YanGM> se piorou ou está igual mete os proprietários de volta ou instala o beta do ubuntu 13.04
<rafael_> vou pro manjaro
<YanGM> ou troca a interface
<rafael_> YanGM, o que voce acha?
<YanGM> rafael_, roda um 9 antes
<rafael_> YanGM, mesmo trocando a interface  ele continua bugado o video
<YanGM> putz
<YanGM> rafael_, se ubuntu tivesse um netinstall igual ao do debian...
<YanGM> rafael_, não tenho certeza se mudar a distro vai resolver os problemas com a GPU
<rafael_> YanGM, ja instalei uma tal de sabayon
<kernel> fork do gentoo
<kernel> kkkk
<rafael_> YanGM, reconheceu normal, mas tem pouco suporte
<YanGM> rafael_, se enjoar mete um mandriva ou arch mesmo
<rafael_> entao ate o instalador do arch mas nao consegui lançar ele
<rafael_> tipo instalo normal na hora de iniciar a interface eu nao consegui
<YanGM> rafael_, seguiu o guia do vitorlobo?
<rafael_> nao sei,
<YanGM> o arch vem sem interface, tem que baixar uma
<rafael_> manda ai
<rafael_> entao
<rafael_> eu baixei a kde
<rafael_> mas na hora de start ele nao funcionou
<YanGM> vai pegar um dos mais pesados também...
<rafael_> YanGM, qual diferença manjaro arch?
<rafael_> kk
<kernel> tem que editar o .xinitrc
<YanGM> rafael_, http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/video-tutorial-instalando-o-archlinux.html
<YanGM> rafael_, recomendo experimentar o E17http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/enlightenment-17-e17.html
<YanGM> rafael_, ainda não testei mas todo mundo está falando bem dele
<kernel> eu uso o e17
<kernel> muito massa!
<YanGM> kernel, que tal dual boot no meu mac
<YanGM> mac osx + ubuntu ou arch com e17?
<rafael_> arch dual boot tem umas zicas neh?!
<YanGM> rafael_, zicas?
<rafael_> tipo ele so reconhece em uma partiçao la tem que fazer umas coisas diferentes do tutorial do vitor
<YanGM> que zicas?
<YanGM> rafael_, verdade
<gu> opra
<YanGM> gu, gangnam style
<YanGM> rafael_, no mac vai ser como se ele fosse o único
<rafael_> to terminando com o manjaro aqui
<YanGM> por causa do bootcamp, tem umas gambiarras da Apple e talz
<rafael_> YanGM, um dia ainda compro um desses
<YanGM> rafael_, ganhei um desses, início de 2011 MBP 8,1, core i7 2a geração, 4gb de ram e 500gb de HD
<rafael_> YanGM, que isso, muito bom. eu nao vou ganhar um tao cedo.
<YanGM> vou fazer up na ram e trocar o hd por ssd
<YanGM> rafael_, como eu tenho 15 anos, não tenho despesa nenhuma
<YanGM> ai vou trabalhar esse ano e vejo se pego o MBP Retina, mais fodão de todos
<YanGM> mesmo que fosse pra ir o salário inteiro no bicho
<hggdh> YanGM: linguagem, por favor
<rafael_> YanGM, entao eu tenho 22, faço Sistemas de Informação na Federal de Ouro Preto, Sou bolsista laboratorio de geoprocessamento e nao tenho dinheiro pra comprar nem usado
<rafael_> kkk
<YanGM> hggdh, opa não vi o que eu escrevi, uso sempre aquele adjetivo com amigos pra explicar os MacBooks, mals
<hggdh> YanGM: use este adjetivo em qualquer outro lugar. Não aqui.
<rafael_> YanGM, outro dia olhei um usado no ebay mas mesmo assim ainda muito fora do meu alcance
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,
<YanGM> hggdh, algumas pessoas são amigáveis e isso confunde o cérebro\
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  atualiza o loboshell ai...e manda instalar o skype de novo...agora coloquei pra isntlar direto no source
<YanGM> rafael_, o meu é um usadão
<rafael_> YanGM, quando comprar o retina me manda ele rs
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, depois q vc fizer o 16 vc me fala
<YanGM> rafael_, já viu os preços dos macs com o "desconto educacional"?
<rafael_> YanGM, nao
<YanGM> vou te mandar o link
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  tbm faço S.I
<vitorlobo> no começo foi legal
<vitorlobo> agora n to aguentando
<vitorlobo> =\
<vitorlobo> ow curso chato do caramba
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, iniciei.
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, quando terminar me sinaliza
<YanGM> rafael_, http://store.apple.com/br-hed/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook_pro
<YanGM> pode arrancar até 900 reais do preço esse desconto
<rafael_> vitorlobo, e mesmo
<rafael_> vitorlobo, o arch em dual boot voce nao tem tutorial nao
<vitorlobo> rafael_, n rs...nunca fiz....n tive coragem de bota-lo em dual
<rafael_> YanGM, R$ 3.659,00  isso pra mim é quase impossivel de pagar
<vitorlobo> arch é muito perfeitinho
<vitorlobo> :D
<YanGM> rafael_, ainda tem o desconto a vista que deve ser 5% ou 10%, não sei
<rafael_> vitorlobo, tenho que ter windows por causa do lab, o povo la so usa windows ai quebra tudo quando preciso testar ou instalar algo
<rafael_> YanGM, mesmo assim
<rafael_> vitorlobo, vou instalar o Manjaro daqui a pouco
<YanGM> rafael_, da raiga só de pensar que nos EUA é mais barato
<YanGM> muito mais
<sergio_br2> boas
<YanGM> sergio_br2, boas
<sergio_br2> alguém sabe pq os aplicativos do ubuntu não sabem contar em binário?
<vitorlobo> rafael_, o manjaro é um fork do arch q vem com instalação mais intuitiva ne
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  tem o manjaro, o archbang e outros
<sergio_br2> 1468734553 Bytes é convertido para 1,47 GB ....
<rafael_> vitorlobo, meu irmao ligou falando que o manjaro tras uma opçao muito boa para instalaçao de placas de video
<vitorlobo> rafael_,  o bom é q segue a mesma filosofia de simplicidade do arch
<vitorlobo> rs
<YanGM> rafael_, rico aguado toda vez que ouço placa de vídeo
<sergio_br2> quando o certo seria 1,37 GB
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, ok. 16 completo.
<rafael_> vitorlobo, ?
<YanGM> meu mac só tem intel grapics
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  finaliza o loboshell e digita skype no terminal
<rafael_> YanGM, mac e bom demais o hardware
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  abriu?
<YanGM> sergio_br2, depende da unidade, 1024 ou 1000
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, root@ubuntu:/home/usuario# skype skype: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sergio_br2> YanGM, blz, isso eu sei
<leon0rdo> :/
<YanGM> sergio_br2, pior é que só os vendedores de hds usam 1000
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  cd skype-4.1.0.20/
<sergio_br2> em informática, a unidade padrão é 1024, pq raios os programas usam a base 1000?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  e la vc digita skype
<sergio_br2> sim, eu já notei isoo
<YanGM> para roubar nossos gb
<sergio_br2> vc compra um HD de 500 GB, quando na verdade é menos
<YanGM> aliás, nosso money
<YanGM> além de ser menos fica menos ainda depois de formatar dependendo do file system
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, root@ubuntu:/home/usuario# cd skype-4.1.0.20/ root@ubuntu:/home/usuario/skype-4.1.0.20# skype skype: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hggdh> sergio_br2: usam-se dois sistemas -- o SI e o binário. Veja 'man units'
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  pqp
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, :/
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  cd ..
<sergio_br2> um HD de 500 na verdade é um HD de 465 GB
<vitorlobo> rm -R cd skype-4.1.0.20
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  rm -R cd skype-4.1.0.20
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  rm /usr/bin/skype
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, o jeito é instalar o skype tenso q tem nos repositorios mesmo
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, root@ubuntu:~# rm -R cd skype-4.1.0.20 rm: não foi possível remover "cd": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado rm: não foi possível remover "skype-4.1.0.20": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<hggdh> sergio_br2: um HD de 500G (SI) é o mesmo que um HD de 465Gi
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  vc digitou errado
<hggdh> dois sistemas de unidades distintos
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  vc digitou rm -R cd skype-4.1.0.20
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  primeiro vc sai da pasta com cd ..
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  é cd espaço , dois pontinhos mesmo
<vitorlobo> literal
<YanGM> hggdh, e os fabricantes de HDs sempre escondem em letras miúdas a unidade utilizada
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  cd ..
<sergio_br2> hggdh, mas o q o sistema usa é 465 GB, é tipo uma propaganda enganosa
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, root@ubuntu:/#
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, agora rm -R skype-4.1.0.20
<sergio_br2> é que nem a história da potência RMS e da PMPO (potencia média para otários)
<hggdh> sergio_br2, YanGM: este é um problema sem solução real. A única forma é pertarmos atenção nas medidas
<sergio_br2> mas pelo menos no ubuntu devia ser um padrão, todos programas utilizarem uma base só, a binária
<vitorlobo> hggdh, tem alguma solução pra isso? instalar o skype 64 bits pro ubuntu 12.10?
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, root@ubuntu:/# rm -R skype-4.1.0.20 rm: não foi possível remover "skype-4.1.0.20": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<rafael_> votamos ja
<sergio_br2> pq na net, os downloads estão em binário
<YanGM> hggdh, isso dá raiva não por mim, mas sim pelas pessoas que usam windows e ficam enchendo os fóruns de "meu hd veio com defeito"
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, digita pwd ai..e me diz oq retorna
<hggdh> vitorlobo: o skype ainda é 32bits. O que está no repositório (que, alias, é responsabilidade da Skype/Microsoft) tem já todos os preqreqs ajustados
<sergio_br2> "meu hd veio com defeito" aushuashuashas
<hggdh> vitorlobo: na mão, é necessário instala-los um a um
<vitorlobo> hggdh, mas nem  o 32 ta sendo possível instalar no ubuntu 64
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  ja tentei tdo qto é multilib e n ta instalando
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, root@ubuntu:/# pwd / root@ubuntu:/#
<hggdh> vitorlobo: é possível, mas faltam os pre-requisitos
<YanGM> 35GB de diferença, cabe um sistema inteiro ai mais jogos
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  fecha o terminal, abre de novo e sudo su e senha por favor
<hggdh> vitorlobo: uma tentativa -- 'apt-cache depends skype', e acompanhe os pre-reqs
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  maldita microsoft
<hggdh> YanGM: 500G == 465Gi
<vitorlobo> faz tudo errado
<vitorlobo> nunca vi
<hggdh> vitorlobo: heh. Finalmente algo que não é culpa do Ubuntu ;-)
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, root@ubuntu:/home/usuario#
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, rm -R skype-4.1.0.20 agora
<YanGM> hggdh, para as pessoas que desconhecem a existência de duas medidas, o hd veio com 35GB "faltando"
<YanGM> e se ela contava com esses 35GB para algum trabalho então… problema feito
<hggdh> YanGM: nada que possamos fazer. Propaganda enganosa sempre esteve presente... a única forma é educarmos o pessoal
<YanGM> hggdh, isso é verdade
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, root@ubuntu:/home/usuario# rm -R skype-4.1.0.20 rm: não foi possível remover "skype-4.1.0.20": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado root@ubuntu:/home/usuario#
<leon0rdo> que coisa
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  oxe
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  n to entendendo mais nada
<leon0rdo> não está instalado?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  vc acabou de baixar o skype ai e como q n existe?
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, vou executar pelo loboshell novamente
<kernel> cuidado pro lobo nao comer tu
<kernel> kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> esse kernel  solta cada uma
<vitorlobo> lol
<kernel> auihea
<YanGM> kernel, foi usar o mac osx com medo, qual é o nome do erro?
<YanGM> Kernel Panic
<YanGM> ba dum tiss
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, pronto
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, se digitar skype no terminal da aquele erro?
<leon0rdo> root@ubuntu:/home/usuario# skype skype: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory root@ubuntu:/home/usuario# cd .. root@ubuntu:/home# skype skype: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hggdh> vitorlobo: sudo apt-get install lib32asound2
<LACabeza> pessoal, boa tarde
<LACabeza> além do gparted, alguém recomenda algum outro gerenciador de partições?
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  sudo apt-get install lib32asound2
<hggdh> vitorlobo: e vamos, um a um, descobrindo os pacotes a instalar
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  ve se roda ai
<YanGM> LACabeza, gparted está dando problemas ai?
<LACabeza> não, só queria saber se há alternativas...
<LACabeza> pq uso gparted a anos e nunca nem procurei outro pra comparar
<YanGM> ah sim, é que na maioria das vezes quando da algum problema no particionamento a cula é do hd
<YanGM> *culpa
<YanGM> também sempre usei gparted e nunca busquei alternativa
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, pelo que vi deu certo
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo, dai taca skype abre ele ai?
<leon0rdo> vitor lobo, ñ.
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  q q dá?
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, root@ubuntu:/home# skype skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXv.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hggdh> vitorlobo: (válido para 13.04) -- provavelmente, este é o mínimo a ser instalado: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1549526/
<vitorlobo> hggdh, tem essa lib ai?
<YanGM> vitorlobo, vai ficar até amanhã instalando lib por lib?
<vitorlobo> YanGM, fazer oq
<hggdh> vitorlobo: sudo apt-get install libxv1:i386
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  apt-get install libxv1:i386
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  vo ter q adaptar a gambiarra ao script e direto do souce como to fazendo se nao ...ngm consegue instalar aquela jeringonça
<YanGM> vitorlobo, tinha que ser da Micosoft
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, root@ubuntu:/home# apt-get install libxv1:i386 Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto E: Impossível encontrar o pacote libxv1
<vitorlobo> leon0rdo,  sudo apt-get install libxv1
<leon0rdo> vitorlobo, libxv1 já é a versão mais nova. 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<hggdh> leon0rdo: apt-get install libxv1:i386
<hggdh> o ":i386" é importante...
<leon0rdo> hggdh, root@ubuntu:/home# apt-get install libxv1:i386 Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto E: Impossível encontrar o pacote libxv1
<hggdh> leon0rdo: wual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<leon0rdo> 12.10
<leon0rdo> hggdh, 12.10
<hggdh> hum. Deverias ter multili
<hggdh> b
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  presumia q tivesse tbm
<vitorlobo> nesta altura do campeonato os caras n botaram?
<vitorlobo> >.<
<hggdh> vitorlobo: qual era o problema para instalar-se o skype do repositório?
<Guest12956> vitorlobo, dei o dd bs=4m if=caimnho da iso if=caminho do pendrive
<Guest12956> vitorlobo, demora muito pra terminar o comando
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  nao instala
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  da problema com dependencias em ubuntu 64 bits
<vitorlobo> hggdh, problema por n reconhecer ser multilib
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  em 32 instala de boa
<hggdh> estranho
<hggdh> multilib deveria ser o default
<hggdh> vitorlobo: uma coisa a tentar é instalar-se on ia32-libs
<MrBoss> boa tarde
<Bon-chan> boa
<MrBoss> alguém tem o notebook dell vostro 34xx ou 35xx ?
<Bon-chan> eu estou em um inspiron
<Bon-chan> desculpe
<Bon-chan> :<
<MrBoss> qual modelo?
<Bon-chan> N5010
<SOUL_OF_R00T> boa tarde !
<Bon-chan> boa
<xGrind> SOUL_OF_R00T, buenas :D
<LACabeza> boa tarde
<LACabeza> tem como iniciar um script pelo terminal
<sergio_br2> sim
<sergio_br2> tem q alterar a permissão dele
<LACabeza> uaeh
<LACabeza> ignora, eu to moscando aqui
<sergio_br2> entra na pasta em q está esse script
<sergio_br2> blz
<LACabeza> é que to tentando instalar o driver da minha placa
<sergio_br2> qual placa?
<LACabeza> dae tava dando um erro aqui sobre o X server estar sendo executado
<LACabeza> não tem nada a ver com minha pergunta xD
<sergio_br2> blz
<LACabeza> geforce gtx 650 ti
<sergio_br2> vc tentou instalar da forma nativa no ubuntu?
<LACabeza> então, já ta
<LACabeza> só que no site tem lá o driver pra instalar
<sergio_br2> tá com o driver opensource, da comunidade
<LACabeza> vou testar para ver como fica
<sergio_br2> acho q vc tá tentando instalar do jeito "windows" de ser, essa placa aí, não tá não
<sergio_br2> ?
<LACabeza> de certa forma sim, ele ta reclamando justamente disso
<sergio_br2> o sistema aí não identificou automaticamente q tinha q instalar o driver proprietário?
<LACabeza> vou tentar mais uma vez aqui, se não deixarei pra la
<sergio_br2> vc tá chegando no ubuntu agora
<sergio_br2> ?
<LACabeza> nem
<LACabeza> só que antes usava desktop sem placa offbord
<LACabeza> board*
<sergio_br2> Digita jockey-gtk em um terminal. É esse programa q vc usa para instalar drivers proprietários. Se não aparecer nada lá, aí sim vc tenta fazer as coisas manualmente.
<LACabeza> agora to com um desktop aqui, dae to pensando se devo ou não instalar o driver da fabricante
<sergio_br2> então, tenta o jockey-gtk primeiro
<LACabeza> ok
<sergio_br2> se o driver não aparecer lá, é por que há alguma razão. Pode ser falta de compatibilidade do driver com o kernel, pode ser driver antigo q não é mais suportado...
<vitorlobo> erivaldo,  tito?
<vitorlobo> rs
<SOUL_OF_R00T> oba xGrind desculpe estava noutro lugar !
<adiaswin> ola alguem conhece o canal do irc para falar com o ceo da canonical
<xGrind> adiaswin, ubuntu-desktop?
<adiaswin> sim gostaria de dar uma sugestao ao tio mark
<LACabeza> "One does not simple talk with him"
<LACabeza> eu diria... imagino que um CEO não tem tempo pra passar em irc
<LACabeza> talvez um email, sei la
<adiaswin> vai saber
<adiaswin> so quero dar uma sugestao so isso
<LACabeza> então, se vc achar ele, duvido que ele faria pouco caso de sua sugestão
<LACabeza> o problema é justamente achar ele
<sergio_br2> ushuhsuahsa
<sergio_br2> caraca adiaswin, vc quer falar com o tio Mark diretamente?? Não quer mais nada não? suhauahaus
<Bon-chan> alguém aqui já usou o yabause?
<xGrind> Bon-chan, nao consegui usar
<xGrind> é emulador de saturno ne?
<adiaswin> cara achar o tio mark e falar diretamente nao e so dar uma sugestao pro ubuntu
<LACabeza> sergio_br2, deu certo aqui
<xGrind> adiaswin, precisa ser direto com ele?
<Bon-chan> xGrind, isso
<adiaswin> an nao
<Bon-chan> to quebrando a cabeça aqui
<xGrind> por falar comigo. sou porta-voz dele kk
<Bon-chan> qual erro que você recebia?
<xGrind> Bon-chan, bios
<sergio_br2> LACabeza, deu para instalar pelo jockey?
<LACabeza> antes estava tudo certo a visualização e talz, mas agora com o driver proprietário, ele reconhece o monitor plugado e tem mais opções de resoluções
<LACabeza> sim
<sergio_br2> Bon-chan, já usei o yabaus
<LACabeza> valeu!!
<sergio_br2> yabause
<Bon-chan> xGrind, testou com outras versões?
<Bon-chan> eu to achando que o erro que estou tendo aqui é com o cue da rom
<sergio_br2> yabause é meio fulera...
<Bon-chan> sergio_br2, usou qual bios?
<xGrind> Bon-chan, onde arrumou bios?
<sergio_br2> sei lá, usei o q vem já com ele
<Bon-chan> xGrind, emuparadise
<adiaswin> .....
<Bon-chan> sergio_br2, aqui veio sem
<Bon-chan> ou ele tem um arquivo em algum diretorio?
<sergio_br2> emuparadise, tem muita coisa lá
<sergio_br2> não tenho certeza, mas não coloquei bios não
<sergio_br2> ele deve emular uma bios, to sem meu note para ver
<Bon-chan> tudo bem
<Bon-chan> :)
<sergio_br2> alguém sabe se o linux mint tem sala no irc? brasileira?
<adiaswin> cara eu estou nele agora
<adiaswin> deixa eu ver pra voce
<Bon-chan> consegui!
<Bon-chan> era só editar o cue
<xGrind> Bon-chan, oq vc fez?
<Bon-chan> só editei o cue da rom
<adiaswin> sergio eu coloquei linuxmint-br e nao tem nao
<Bon-chan> era exatamente isso que estava dando problema
<Bon-chan> adiaswin, o mint usa outra rede
<adiaswin> nao e frenode poxa
<xGrind> Bon-chan, baixou o emulador do repositorio msm?
<adiaswin> por isso nao consequi entrar no ubuntu-br por ele
<Bon-chan> xGrind, isso
<Bon-chan> xGrind, e usei a bios (U) dessa aqui, http://www.emuparadise.me/biosfiles/Saturn.zip
<xGrind> vamos testar :D
<Bon-chan> tá funcionando as mil maravilhas!
<Bon-chan> to rodando dragon force
<xGrind> Bon-chan, nao abriu
<sergio_br2> adiaswin, é linuxmint-br? qual a rede?
<adiaswin> cara seria no servdores irc do linux mint
<adiaswin> mas nao existe eu coloquei isso ai para tirar a curiosidade mas nao tinha ninquem
<Bon-chan> xGrind, o que aconteceu?
<Bon-chan> qual msg de erro?
<sergio_br2> eu to com uma dúvida do Mint
<sergio_br2> mas ir no canal em ingles é treta
<adiaswin> pois e
<adiaswin> imagine eu tentar falar em ingles
<sergio_br2> o Mint não atualiza automaticamente alguns pacotes, como o kernel e o Xorg. Tenho que ir no Synaptic para atualizar, e isso não é de hoje
<Ernandes> vixx
<hggdh> trouxa: não provoques ainda mais, por favor
<vitorlobo> hggdh, ta esperto ne
<vitorlobo> auhahuahahuahahuauhaa
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<caion> aew pessoal blz
<caion> alguem aqui faz ou fez faculdade?
<Ernandes> eu naoo
<Ernandes> pra q?
<sergio_br2> eu faço
<caion> curso cc aqui em sp
<sergio_br2> cc?
<caion> ciencia da comp.
<sergio_br2> ah
<Ernandes> boa sorte
<caion> obrigado, rsrs
<caion> hoje comecei a mexer com o Wine, ele ta rodando bem... testei uns jogos, só deu um defeito no audio, coisa trivial
<Ernandes> eu nem jogoo
<Ernandes> nao tenho tempoo
<Ernandes> kk
<caion> nem eu, foi pra testar só
<sergio_br2> wine é meio gambiarra
<caion> é, fiqui impressionado de rodas win32 em linux
<sergio_br2> espero um dia ter qualquer programa nativo para o Linux
<caion> os programa para linux são mais simples se comparado aos do windows
<caion> não é possivel que uma pessoa queira fazer uma alternativa opensrc no linux e copiar cada detalhe
<Ernandes> espera sentado... kk
<caion> realmente
<caion> os player de musica por ex
<caion> mas ai tem o wine q ajuda
<Ernandes> player de musica ta otimoo
<xGrind> caion, player de musica?
<Ernandes> ate com meu ipod conecta
<xGrind> existem varios, muito melhores que o wmp
<caion> o q vc pode cita?
<Ernandes> clemetine. banshe
<xGrind> audacious, gmusicbrowser, clementine, rhythmbox, exaile, banshe, amarok
<xGrind> e muito mais
<Ernandes> opcao é o q nao falta
<caion> vo baxa ak
<xGrind> vlc, umplayer, smplayer, parole, totem
<Ernandes> parole?
<xGrind> vitorlobo, vitor ramos é vc ne?kk
<xGrind> Ernandes, parole é do xfce
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  Vitor Lobo Ramos
<Ernandes> nunca vi esse
<vitorlobo> xGrind, lobo é nome tbm rs
<Ernandes> vou dar uma pesquisada sobre ele
<xGrind> vitorlobo, vi aqui no email: vitor lobo entrou na sua pasta compartilhada
<xGrind> eu pensando: quem é esse? o.O
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> Ernandes, sudo apt-cache search parole
<vitorlobo> um hacker
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahua
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  penetrei em vc
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> sou s0n1-c nao kk
<vitorlobo> uhauhahuahua
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  xuxuco  é chucrute ne
<xGrind> vitorlobo, nem sei. ta no pvt
<xGrind> deve ser. ta perguntando se eu bebo -.-'
<xGrind> muleque doente
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  tbm ta perguntando se eu bebo
<vitorlobo> é ele
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  fica esperto xuxuco  ta de volta
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> xuxuco, vai se tratar cara
<xGrind> xuxuco, sai do meu pvt. para de encher o saco ¬¬
<xGrind> vitorlobo, apareceu vitor ramos*
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  to ligado
<cesarr> alguem ninja em amavis ?
<Ernandes> nao lembroo
<cesarr> estou com um problema serio
<cesarr> com amavis
<Ernandes> e agora..
<Ernandes> cada caso um casoo
<cesarr> Ernandes vc manja de amavis ?
<tortuguito> oi
<Rafael__> vitorlobo: ta ai mano?
<tortuguito> dizem q o vitorlobo
<tortuguito> tem problemas mentais
<Rafael__> YanGM: ta ai mano?
<YanGM> Rafael__, to sim
<tortuguito> eo xGrind ja foi internado no instituto psiquiatrico da sua city
<Rafael__> YanGM: depois de um dia tentando instalar o manjaro
<Rafael__> YanGM: nao consegui, ele inicia igual o arch mesmo apenas o terminal e nao lança quando dou startx
<YanGM> hehehe
<YanGM> usou o E17?
<Rafael__> YanGM: ele nao inicializa nada
<Rafael__> YanGM: como vou instalar o e17
<YanGM> Rafael__,
<YanGM> nem arch nem manjaro vem com interface gráfica
<YanGM> você tem que instalar e interface gráfica
<Rafael__> YanGM: manjaro vem sim, usei o virtualbox e ele instala direto
<Rafael__> YanGM: na minha maquina ele nao incia eis o problema entendeu?
<YanGM> ve se o x11 tá instalado
<Rafael__> YanGM: quando eu executo o Xorg-configure
<YanGM> e se tem algum desktop instalado (e17 por exemplo)
<Rafael__> YanGM: ele acusa que tem o fglrx
<Rafael__> YanGM:  como eu verifico se tem algo instalado
<Rafael__> ?
<YanGM> geralmente digitando o nome do pacote
<YanGM> ai vai dizer o usage ou vai dizer que não encontrou
<YanGM> manda instalar o e17
<Rafael__> pera ai
<deusr> alguém aqui ta usando o nautilus 3.6/
<deusr> ?
<Rafael__> e em casa do X11 nao estiver isntalado
<YanGM> talvez ele baixe alguma dependência e resolva isso
<Rafael__> YanGM: como verifico se tem ou nao o X11
<Rafael__> ?
<YanGM> Rafael__, perai
<YanGM> Rafael__, esse manjaro é baseado no arch?
<Rafael__> YanGM: sim
<YanGM> x11 é a mesma coisa que o xorg
<vitorlobo> YanGM, se vc poe um d no lugar do r fica tenso
<vitorlobo> Manjado
<vitorlobo> rs
<YanGM> vitorlobo, lol
<Rafael__> vitorlobo: lol
<YanGM> Rafael__, xinit da em alguma coisa?
<Rafael__> YanGM: erro
<YanGM> Rafael__, joga aqui
<Rafael__> como ?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, sabe quem era tortuguito ne
<vitorlobo> rs
<Rafael__> YanGM: ja volto
<YanGM> Rafael__, escreve o erro
<YanGM> vitorlobo, vou jantar, ajuda o Rafael ae
<andre> boa noite.
<felipealmeida> boa noite
<xGrind> vitorlobo, esse muleque deve ter problema mesmo cara.
<YanGM> voltei
<rafaell> YanGM, da um erro de xinit 11
<YanGM> rafaell, qual é o texto do erro?
<rafaell> não sei cara, Sri que corrompeu meu boot com Windows 7 manjaro me quebrou as pernas
<YanGM> rafaell, fica zem
<YanGM> em último caso pode restaurar a MBR com dvd do rwindows
<YanGM> mas antes vamos tentar reinstalar o grub
<YanGM> você usou o grub, certo?
<rafaell> sim estava dando boot normal cara, agora estou reinstalar i Windows
<rafaell> só quero uma disto nos que reconheça a placa de vídeo mas pelo jeito três osso
<YanGM> cara nem precisava reinstalar o windows
<YanGM> pra recuperar o boot
<rafaell> então descobri que i manjaro não é uma boa disto
<xGrind> rafaell, é ruiM?
<rafaell> o arch reconhece a placa de vídeo?
<rafaell>  não consegui iniciar a instalação como no tutorial.
<kernel> depende da placa
<kernel> no kernel novo ele nao reconheceu minha nvidia
<kernel> tenho que dar uma olhada depois detalhadamente
<kernel> tentei recompilar o modulo nvidia mais nao funfou
<rafaell> não consegui nem abri a instalação visa boot
<kernel> o_O
<rafaell> ati 6470m mas tipo de eu conseguir uma disto boa não precisa nem ficar atualizando não
<Ernandes> lspci -k
<kernel> lspci: Command not found.
<rafaell>  meu irmão tem um com placa da n vidia e instalou na hora o manjaro
<alvaro> Poderiam me informar se essa placa de video é boa ( Intel 945G x86/MMX/SSE2)
<Ernandes> instala o lspciutils acho
<kernel> Ernandes, tou tirando onda hehehe
<kernel> tou no freebsd
<kernel> :)
<kernel> aqui é pciconf
<rafaell> vontade de chorar, perdi meu dia com o manjaro
<rafaell> vitor lobo também ai
<YanGM> rafaell, na próxima pega um tutorial atualizado e segue a risca
<vitorlobo> rafaell, pq perdeu?
<rafaell> não consegui instalar o so que queria até agora vou fazer um bak up das coisas aqui e tenha instalar o arco no HD inteiro
<rafaell> o arch reconhece placa de video?
<kernel> só vai testando
<YanGM> rafaell, teoricamente todos deveriam reconhecer
<kernel> reconhecer reconhece mais só nao sabe se trabalha normal
<rafaell> no arch elas trabalham normal?
<YanGM> rafaell, se eu fosse você parava quieto em uma distro e fazia a placa funcionar nela
<YanGM> placa da ATI que precisa de driver proprietário é cheia de mistério
<YanGM> nada de impede de usar os drivers que vêem no kernel de qualquer distro
<rafaell> fiquei no ubuntu um mês e não consegui fazer funcionar direito
<YanGM> ubuntu com unity ruim é em qualquer placa em qualquer driver
<YanGM> minha hd graphics travava e olha que não tinha driver nenhum pra instalar
<YanGM> pega o linux mint
<rafaell> kdevejo falar muito bem fui arch mas nunca usei, si instalei sem conseguir instalar a interface
<YanGM> seguiu tutorial ou mandou instalar kde e só?
<rafaell> só instalei mesmo
<YanGM> nunca que ia funcionar
<YanGM> hehehe
<YanGM> tá com o arch online ai?
<YanGM> achei um tutorial legal aqui
<YanGM> vou fazer seu dia valer em uma hora
<YanGM> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/ArchLinux/interface-grafica-no-arch
<rafaell> não, too no Android. a instalação si Windows travou também...eita sorte
<rafaell> m tutorial do Vitor ai
<YanGM> joga o ruindows longe e mete o arch
<YanGM> que a gente vai fazer isso funfar
<Ernandes> gentoo
<Ernandes> kk
<rafaell> preciso do entrar pra salvar uns arquivos la nada demais não, eapera aí
<YanGM> blz
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-20
<rafaell> colocar o arch ian, uso x86x64 ou i686
<rafaell> YanGM, manda ai
<YanGM> http://maltzsama.blogspot.com.br/2009/10/interface-grafica-em-8-segundos-no-arch.html
<YanGM> opa errei
<rafaell> vitorlobo, pode mandar seu tutorial de instalar o arch?
<YanGM> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/ArchLinux/interface-grafica-no-arch
<YanGM> apesar de ser um tópico de dúvida o cara colou o processo lá
<vitorlobo> rafaell,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/video-tutorial-instalando-o-archlinux.html
<rafaell> YanGM, manda o tutorial para instalar ele direto, qual ítalo i 686 ou x64—x32?
<YanGM> se o seu processador é de 64bit
<YanGM> e você tem mais de 3gb de ram
<YanGM> pega o x64
<YanGM> senão vá de x32
<YanGM> *i686
<rafaell> 64 é primeira opção ne?
<YanGM> rafaell, seu hardware bate com a x64?
<YanGM> 4gb de ram, processaodr de x64
<rafaell> sim
<YanGM> então pega a de x64 sem medo
<YanGM> rafaell, cara vou ter que tomar um banho
<YanGM> rafaell, http://linuxresort.blogspot.com.br/2011/12/instalando-arch-linux.html
<YanGM> da ctrl + f na página pra pular pra onde ensina a instalar a interface gráfica
<YanGM>  pacman -S xorg-server -> -S
<YanGM> ou vai descendo manualmente
<Ernandes> vixx
<rafaell> vitorlobo, pode me ajuda a instalar a interface no arch
<kernel> rafaell, pacman -S xorg xorg-server
<Ernandes> que complicado isso
<rafaell> pacman —syu não está funcionando como édito o murrorlist?
<RCSilva> Boa Noite
<RCSilva> Por favor, eu preciso de um auxilio para instalar o Ubuntu
<RCSilva> faz alguns anos que nao utilizo o Ubuntu,
<RCSilva> fiz 3 particoes 1 swap com 2 gigas e 1 ext3 e ext4
<RCSilva> mas nao consigo direcionar para o ext4 como diretorio raiz
<rafaell> kernel, não consigo atualizar com —syu
<LACabeza> Boa
<LACabeza> RCSilva, acontece algum erro ou coisa parecida?
<RCSilva> da um erro sim
<RCSilva> na instalacao nao mostra as particoes
<caion_> RCSilva: a instalação do ubuntu hoje particiona sozinho
<RCSilva> vou instalar e testar as particoes automaticas
<RCSilva> obrigado
<caion_> pede pra ele apagar tudo e fazer td novamente
<YanGM_afk> voltei do meu banho de beleza
<xGrind> ui
<YanGM> xGrind, preciso de muitos pra deixar de assustar as pessoas
<Ernandes> vao dormii
<Ernandes> kk
<fleicio> olá, boa noite, alguém pode me ajudar com uma pequena infomação?
<fleicio> ? alguém?
<fleicio> :(
<insmod> kkk
<Ernandes> part
<eduardo_> opa
<called_> daew  pessoal
<called_>   tudo  bem ?_ta  fraco  aqui em ...
<Bon-chan> algum jogador de tibia presente?
<called_> nuss
<called_>  vocẽ  joga isso ainda ?
<called_>  para de  perder  tempo  com  jogo
<called_>  e  vai  estudar
<called_>  programação pra  ajudar o linux  ai véi
<called_>  afff
<Bon-chan> called_, só jogo nas horas vagas..e já trabalho :)
<called_> deivan
<called_> on ai ??
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia pessoal
<called_> bom dia  pessoa
<called_> pessoal*
<Deivan> Bom dia called_, o que queria?
<jiraya> alguem online
<rafael> vitorlobo, ta ai mano
<rafael__> meu notebook esta funcionando a 67 graus com ubuntu 12.10
<rafael__> meu notebook esta funcionando a 67 graus com ubuntu 12.10
<called_> nossa
<called_>   cara
<called_>  como assim
<called_>  ta muito alto
<called_> ...
<rafael__> called_, entao nao to entendendo tbm nao
<called_> ..
<rafael__> gostaria de saber como configurar uma variavel de ambiente no ubuntu
<razor-> bom dia
<LACabeza> qual interface gráfica para o rsync vcs me recomendam?
<rafael__> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar variaveis de ambiente no ubuntu?
<LACabeza> diz aew
<rafael_> vitorlobo, ta ai?
<rafael_> eu edito a varivel de ambiente path mas ela nao fica configurada
<Idsi> #python-br
<rafael_> alguem ai pode ajudar configurar varivaveis de ambiente
<rafael_> ?
<rafael_> alguem ai pode ajudar?
<rafael_> alguem sabe configurar comandos no ubuntu
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<rena5192> boa tarde Felipe
<felipealmeida> boa tarde rena5192
<Ernandes> haa
<called_> boa  tarde  ai
<called_>  pessoal   do linuxx
<Ernandes> boa
<called_>  boa
<called_>   e ai  que apronta ai ???
<poinn> pq a maioria dos programas pra linux vem com codigo fonte pra compilar e não um binário já compilado?
<YanGM> como tira away do xchat?
<YanGM> poinn, tem maluco que gosta de compilar tudo na mão pra melhorar a performance
<poinn> tipo, se eu tenho pcu intel ou amd, vai fazer diferença compilar na mão?
<YanGM> poinn, você tem que conhecer bem seu hardware e ir colocando as flags que irão melhorar
<YanGM> tanto faz se é intel ou amd
<YanGM> o que faz a diferença é como é compilado
<sagat> boa tarde .
<sagat> alguem aqui conhece de fluxbox
<YanGM> sagat, conheço de nome
<sagat> YanGM - > blz , então o que pega é o seguindo o flubox junto com qulaquer distro seja ubuntu ou LM que é derivada de ub.
<sagat> o problema é
<sagat> eu defini como padrão o tal do flux
<sagat> porém agora ele nçao carrega os programas que eu tinha no gnome
<sagat> ja que era nos menus
<sagat> os menus do flux não exibe os aplicativos
<sagat> consigo abrilos chamando via terminal
<YanGM> sagat, acontece o seguinte
<sagat> ?
<YanGM> cada um vem com um conjunto de lib diferente
<YanGM> ah abre via terminal
<YanGM> certo
<sagat> abre sim
<YanGM> esses programas foram instalados como?
<sagat> apt-get
<sagat> e alguns via synaptics
<YanGM> se reinstalar usando o flux aparece?
<sagat> sim
<YanGM> sagat, vai precisar transferir as consfigurações
<YanGM> você não tirou o gnome, certo?
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> eu ia remover agora
<sagat> e começar a re instalar os pacotes
<sagat> no fluxbo
<sagat> porém ia remover o gnome juntos com os aplicativos
<YanGM> sagat, você tem duas opções
<sagat> sim
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> queria fazer algo mais curto
<YanGM> remover o gnome e os programas e reinstalar no fluxbox
<sagat> pq instalar as blibliotecas td de novo vai ser punk
<sagat> ja que programmo em c#
<YanGM> ou transferir as configurações do gnome para o fluxbox
<sagat> vo procurar saber como faço isso
<sagat> transferir as informações
<YanGM> sagat, ok
<sagat> se existe essa possibilidade eu vo tentar
<sagat> obrigado
<sagat> grande abraço YanGM
<sagat> tks
<Ernandes> compilar é bommm
<Ernandes> diminui o consumo de momeria
<Ernandes> kkk
<Rafael__> YanGM, beleza cara
<YanGM> Rafael__, beleza
<Rafael__> YanGM, nao consegui instalar tbm oa rch
<YanGM> Rafael__, seguiu o tutorial do vitorlobo?
<Rafael__> YanGM, acabe voltanod ao ubuntu mas pro 12.10 com driver opensource, o pc ta funcionando so acima dos 67 graus
<YanGM> tive que reinstalar 3 vezes pra funcionar
<YanGM> arch é assim mesmo
<Rafael__> segui sim, mas da um erro la mo estranho acho que e bug da BIOS da dell maldita que trav aum monte de instalação
<YanGM> Rafael__, não tem como desativar?
<Rafael__> tipo win 32 bit nao instala no pc
<YanGM> trocar o firmware da bios?
<Rafael__> YanGM, tentei desativar via BIOS tbm nao deixa
<Rafael__> ja troquei e continuou mesmo *****
<YanGM> bios customizada dela não tem?
<Rafael__> como?
<YanGM> Rafael__, bios modificada
<YanGM> geralmente fazem mods em bios chatas
<Rafael__> nao sei nao
<YanGM> mas é perigoso mexer com isso então deixa quieto
<Rafael__> eu manjo
<Rafael__> Mas entao ta funcionando numa temperatura muito alta...
<Rafael__> foda demais
<Rafael__> ops, palavrao
<Rafael__> YanGM, entao ta dando erro tbm quando preciso executar um programa que configuro nas variaveis de ambiente
<Rafael__> TerraME: error while loading shared libraries: libtiff.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<YanGM> Rafael__, tentou quantas vezes?
<Rafael__> esse erro é do TerraME
<Ernandes> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Ernandes> emerge -vp
<YanGM> Rafael__, tem medo de temperatura alta? hehe
<Rafael__> 65 eh uma temperatura alta neh
<Ernandes> pq chega 65?
<Rafael__> em standby
<Rafael__> parado
<Ernandes> é note ou desk?
<Rafael__> com note
<Ernandes> humm
<Rafael__> com o driver proprietario fica a 54
<Ernandes> estranhooo
<Ernandes> troca a distro pra fazer teste
<Rafael__> todas ficam no mesmo esquema
<Ernandes> vixx
<Ernandes> entao ta normal
<Ernandes> hehe
<Rafael__> entao vou instalar o 12.04 que fica mais baixo
<Ernandes> tentou com debian?
<Rafael__> entao nao tentei nao
<Rafael__> mas agora to meio sem tempo rpa tentar
<Rafael__> preciso fazer umas paradas pra Universidade aqui
<Rafael__> vou formatar pro 12.04
<Rafael__> mas tipo ai tenho que para de atualziar ele ne?!
<Ernandes> ok
<Rafael__> senoa ele vai pro 12.10 certo?
<Ernandes> puff
<sergio_br2> boas
<Ernandes> boa
<sergio_br2> alguém sabe montar um live-pendrive?
<sergio_br2> tipo, conseguir acessar os arquivos que vc salvou em alguma pasta, tipo Documentos, Downloads e etc, sem ter que necessariamente dar boot por ele?
<Ernandes> humm?
<sergio_br2> vamo la
<sergio_br2> vc faz um live-pendrive, põe o Ubuntu lá nele
<sergio_br2> e separa uns 3 GB no pendrive, no criador de disco de inicialização
<sergio_br2> daí, vc deu boot por esse pendrive, fez um monte de coisa lá, e salvou um documento na pasta pessoal
<sergio_br2> daí eu desligo a máquina, tiro o pendrive, e faço boot normal, entro no meu Linux Mint, por exemplo
<sergio_br2> e espeto o pendrive no computador, e quero ir lá em "Documentos" do live-pendrive
<sergio_br2> como faz?
<sergio_br2> cara, não sei como, tinha o Linux Mint aqui no pendrive, e agora to no Ubuntu, tento abrir o pendrive, e não tem pasta nenhuma nele
<sergio_br2> só que consta que há informação nele, tá cheio...
<Ernandes> esta oculto
<sergio_br2> não tá
<sergio_br2> num live-pendrive, geralmente fica umas pastas lá
<Ernandes> ixx
<Ernandes> sei la
<rogerio> pessoal boa tarde eu estou com um problema chato no Lubuntu 12.10 ele mesmo quando bloqueia a tela não deliga o monitor
<rogerio> Alguém sabe como resolver este problema
<vitorlobo> rodr1go_,  vai na parte de administração do sistema e em proteção de tela
<vitorlobo> rodr1go_,  la vc desabilita a opção "bloquear tela"
<Ernandes> humm
<rogerio> já tentei isto e não deu certo
<Ernandes> xset dpms force off
<Ernandes> isso desliga o monitor
<rogerio> testei aqui agora o monitor até desligou mas ele demorou mas ligou novamente
<rogerio> O que é xset dpms force off Ernandes
<Ernandes> server para desligar o monitor
<Ernandes> force on; é para ligar
<rogerio> eu estava olhando no google e parece que isto é um bug do LXDE
<rogerio> como faço este esquema Ernandes
<Ernandes> eu so digito no terminal
<vitorlobo> hggdh, o loboshell agora vc pode instalar e rodar o wacraft II clássico direto dele
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> ele baixa e executa
<vitorlobo> ;D
<hggdh> heh
<sergio_br2> alguém aí sabe pq a Central de Programas não tem mais botão de atualizar os repositórios?
<xGrind> sergio_br2, nunca teve
<sergio_br2> coisa mais sem sentido, vc tem opção para alterar os repo, mas não atualiza
<xGrind> ou teve? kk
<sergio_br2> nunca? caramba, eu lembrava q tinha,
<xGrind> eu sempre usei o terminal pra atualizar. agora uso a parada de atualizaçao
<sergio_br2> tipo, o cara tem q abrir um terminal só para atualizar, sudo apt-get update
<sergio_br2> a Canonical devia ter umas aulas com a Apple (e olha q não gosto dela)
<sergio_br2> deviam refinar mais o sistema, e não capar ele
<xGrind> sergio_br2, tem uma distro chinesa baseada no ubuntu, q tem uma central de programas melhor, q é usada no Pear OS
<sergio_br2> aé /
<Bon-chan> xGrind, conseguiu algo no saturn?
<sergio_br2> ?
<xGrind> vou ver se acho aqui
<xGrind> Bon-chan, consegui nada. consegui terminar de baixar as roms do neo geo. 2gb de rom kk
<xGrind> 3 dias pra baixar
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  to botando game q roda pelo wine
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  pq assim
<vitorlobo> xGrind, é dificil achar os mirrors de games assim
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  se vc for buscar age of empires por exemplo
<vitorlobo> vc tem q caçar na net
<vitorlobo> baixar
<vitorlobo> e depois rodar
<vitorlobo> minha proposta pelo shell
<vitorlobo> é de vc baixar por la mesmo
<xGrind> vitorlobo, eu ja tenho windows aki no pc mesmo. aí nem uso o wine. uso qndo é app leve
<vitorlobo> baixar, isntalar e rodar
<Bon-chan> xGrind, vai emular no ubuntu mesmo? qual emulador?
<Bon-chan> xGrind, consegui rodar guardian heroes aqui
<Bon-chan> no saturn
<xGrind> Bon-chan, do neo geo, eu uso o xgngeo. tem no repositorio do ubuntu games
<Bon-chan> xGrind, valeu! vou dar uma olhada
<xGrind> Bon-chan, do saturn eu larguei mao ;/
<xGrind> sergio_br2, foi esse q eu falei http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com.br/2012/08/how-to-deepin-software-center-in-xubuntu.html
<Bon-chan> :(
<Ernandes> ix
<Ernandes> vixx
<Bon-chan> pessoal, qual o comando para exibir os dispositivos de rede na maquina?
<antonio_> Acho que "lspci -v" pode te ajudar.
<hggdh> ifconfig -a
<Bon-chan> e para saber qual é a wifi?
<Bon-chan> tem eth0 e eth1
<hggdh> provavelmente eth1
<hggdh> ou iwconfig
<Bon-chan> é a 1 mesmo :)
<antonio_> Aqui fica com o nome de wlan0, wlan1, etc
<Bon-chan> e mais uma coisa, para saber a localização dela? to configurando um monitor de rede aqui no xfce
<Bon-chan> ai acho que ele pede o caminho da placa para poder monitorar
<antonio_> Estas usando o "iftop"?
<Bon-chan> acredito que não
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan, vc q curte games
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2013/01/loboshell-para-ubuntumint.html
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan, adicionei a opção de baixar e instalar vários através do shell
<Bon-chan> vitorlobo, vou dar uma olhada :)
<Ernandes> hummmmmmmmmmmm
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-13
<Captain_Crunch> Boa noite, alguém me sabe dizer o que posso fazer em relação a distribuição do xubuntu descarreguei o jogo True Combate Elite full e quando tento extrair os ficheiros diz o documento não está no formato uft-8 e não para de procurar codificações
<astroo-> ola
<Captain_Crunch> ola tdo bem
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Captain_Crunch> diz sequencia invalida na entrada da conversão
<Captain_Crunch> tb vai se andando que remedio né
<Captain_Crunch> lol
<astroo-> ve o privado
<efraimmarcatto> olha tiraram meu nome do ban
<b01001110> no ubuntu 9.04 nnão funciona TP-Link TL-WN322G v3?
<b01001110> eu tenho um pc muito velho então gostaria de instalar o 9.04,mas não funciona  wlan0,no caso TP-Link TL-WN322G v3...será que tem como funsionar sem ter que dar um update?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<MarteX> bom dia mirqui
<mirqui> tudo bem :) ?
<MarteX> tudo normal ate agora
<mirqui> haa , que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> alguma dúvida em linux ?
<b01001110> bom dia...eu tenho um pc muito velho então gostaria de instalar o 9.04,mas não funciona  wlan0,no caso TP-Link TL-WN322G v3...será que tem como funsionar sem ter que dar um update?
<MarteX> por eqto sussa
<mirqui> ai martex , da uma ajuda ao b010 , não entendo disso que ele falou
<MarteX> blz
<MarteX> b01001110, no lspci aparece a wlan ae ?
<b01001110> bom eu to no ubuntu 12.04
<b01001110> mas no 9.04 naum aparece
<MarteX> ja ta instalado o 9.04 na maquina velha ?
<MarteX> a maquina q vc esta usando agora eh mesma q vc quer instalar ?
<b01001110> naum,eu coloquei no modo teste
<b01001110> e a maquina velha é3 essa que estou
<MarteX> hum
<MarteX> ta com a versao 12.04 agora entaum correto ?
<MarteX> a tua conexao eh so por wifi ae ?
<b01001110> esse pc é primo do Joshua...o 12.04 funciona tudo certo mas dá uma travada as vezes,e o 7 e o 9.04 rodou legal mas naum vingou wlan0
<b01001110> sim ....aquela que é na faixa....clonando mac...ifconfig
<b01001110> MarteX:eu naum lembro se aprece wlan no lspci....mas se aparecer oquye devo fazer para usar wlan que no caso é TP-Link TL-WN322G v3
<MarteX> opa
<MarteX> voltei
<MarteX> tava fora da sala
<MarteX> hehe
<b01001110> blz
<MarteX> vc nao tem conexao sem ser por wifi ?
<b01001110> naum
<MarteX> ae complica
<MarteX> mas blz
<b01001110> complicado era antes
<b01001110> que eu naum tinha nenhuma
<MarteX> kk
<MarteX> blz, reincia ae com o 9.04 e faz isto aqui lspci |grep Ethernet
<MarteX> v c vai aparece algo
<MarteX> se aparece sinal q pelo menos detecto a placa
<MarteX> eh pci ou usb ?
<b01001110> usb..lsusb
<MarteX> isso ae
<MarteX> dae nao precisa do greep
<MarteX> aparecendo algo lista aqui o que aparecer la blz
<b01001110> bom no caso tem que aparecer algo como Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cf3:1006 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN322G v3 / TL-WN422G v2 802.11g [Atheros AR9271]
<b01001110> que é um adaptador
<b01001110> bom eu vo reiniciar dar boot e dpois volto....falou
<b01001110> MarteX: bom voltei
<MarteX> opa
<MarteX> e ae apareceu ?
<b01001110> digitei lsusb e apareceu Bus 001 Device 002:iD 0cf3-1006 Atheros Communications,Inc
<b01001110> dig..lshw e network esta disable
<MarteX> bom pelo menos ta identificando a placa
<b01001110> então
<MarteX> o problema eh q vc ta usando o live ne
<MarteX> teria q baixar o firmware desta placa ae
<b01001110> po
<MarteX> pelo q andei vendo aqui eh o ath9k_htc
<b01001110> e tem como baixar no 12 e depois instalar manualmente no 9
<b01001110> é issos msm
<MarteX> sim
<MarteX> baixa ae http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49094603/compat-wireless-2010-05_23-1_i386.deb
<b01001110> tá
<MarteX> instala la e ve se vai da certo, qqer coisa avisa ae blz
<b01001110> pronto
<b01001110> que comando dou?
<b01001110> opa dsculp naum precisa
<b01001110> ah...e eu vou conseguir instalar no modo teste?
<MarteX> sim
<MarteX> se funciona no teste ae so instala definitivo hehe
<MarteX> se for instala o pacote via terminal ae
<MarteX> da um
<MarteX> sudo dpkg -i compat-wireless-2010-05_23-1_i386.deb
<MarteX> no terminal e boa
<MarteX> ou clicar 2x nele vai abri o gerenciador de pacotes ae tbm
<b01001110> valeu vou la....obrigado entes de tudo se der certo voltarei de lá do 9
<wleique> ola eu gostaria de saber como coloca o modem 3g onda msa523
<wleique> no sistema ubuntu
<wleique> ola
<felipero27> Olá bom dia a todos. Estou com uma dúvida aqui.Instalei o ubuntu 13.04 e ao contrário do que eu imaginava meu not ficou muito lento. A placa de video SIS mirage 3 também não ajuda muito, mas nas versões anteriores ele rodava direitinho. Se eu instalar a versão 13.10 ela é mais "pesada" ou leve que a 13.04? (32bits)
<felipero27> Olá bom dia a todos. Estou com uma dúvida aqui.Instalei o ubuntu 13.04 e ao contrário do que eu imaginava meu not ficou muito lento. A placa de video SIS mirage 3 também não ajuda muito, mas nas versões anteriores ele rodava direitinho. Se eu instalar a versão 13.10 ela é mais "pesada" ou leve que a 13.04? (32bits)
<r13n> alguem já monto um servidor de teamspeak?
<Guest6782> como faço para instalar o ubuntu 13,10 no notebook da sony, com windows 7, ele diz
<x_root> galera, como chamo um programa do terminal
<x_root> e evito que ele fique travado?
<x_root> tipo ctrl+alt+t->gedit (verbose e, se eu der um ctrl+d pra, tentar fechar o terminal ele trava o gedit)
<hggdh> x_root: termine a linha com um "&" -- isto coloca o programa em background. Ou use 'nohup'
<x_root> vlw hggdh :)
<PAIROSSI> Boa tarde rapaziada...
<PAIROSSI> ae, tenho aqui na empresa dois sistemas ubuntu.
<PAIROSSI> um é o meu note, o outro é um pc de nome "Balcao".
<PAIROSSI> Até recentemente via ele na rede normalmente, mas agora nao o encontro. Como procurá-lo?
<PAIROSSI> Quero dizer, sei que ele está ativo na rede, por que nao aparece em meu gerenciador de arquivos na pasta REDE?
<PAIROSSI> me desculpem... pergunto outra hora. Preciso desligar!!!
<sky_fy> ta
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<legionario> posso instalar ubuntu ni netbook lenovo com processador atom
<legionario> alguem pode me ajudar
<nuno_nunes> diz as caracteristicas do teu pc
<legionario> netbok atom  2g de memoria 250 hd era windows 7 star e parou de funcionar
<nuno_nunes> o que parou de funcionar
<legionario> o windows , dai formatei e nao instala mais
<legionario> agora estou tentando colocar o linux
<nuno_nunes> faz uma pen live cd com o ubuntu 12.04 32bits
<wsjunior> Galera, o Java "1.8.0-ea" era pra funcionar sem problemas com os sites do Banco do Brasil e da Caixa?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<wsjunior> Sempre que eu tento abrir o site da Caixa ou do BB aparece isso: https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/524x231q90/43/osl1.jpg
<wsjunior> Alguém sabe como resolver?
<xGrind> wsjunior, calmae
<edmar-pacheco> ola eu gotaria de saber se é possivel fazer o ubuntu 13.10 voltar para a 13.04
<xGrind> edmar-pacheco, só reinstalando
<edmar-pacheco> oh god
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> edmar-pacheco: queres voltar para o 13.04 para que
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> o suporte vai acabar este mes
<nuno_nunes> :D
<edmar-pacheco> quando eu estava instalando para a versão 13.10 a net caiu e ele não terminou a instalação ai agora só abre a linha de comando do linux ele não inicia mais
<nuno_nunes> faz download da versao 13.10 no site do ubuntu
<edmar-pacheco> por isso eu queria sav=ber se é possivel voltar fazendo alguma mandinga pela linha de comando pra ele terminar de instalar
<nuno_nunes> eu ja deixei o ubuntu de lado
<nuno_nunes> edmar-pacheco: visita www.ubuntu.com
<xGrind> edmar-pacheco, recomendo instalar o 12.04 que é mais estável
<edmar-pacheco> cara eu to querendo instalar o lumina do linux tbm
<edmar-pacheco> ele é muito bom
<nuno_nunes> xGrind: pelo menos tem suporte ate 2017
<nuno_nunes> :D
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, eu sempre atualizava qndo saia versão nova, aí testei a 12.10 e era só bug. sosseguei na 12.04 e está bom aqui :p
<xGrind> bobeira usar versões novas, ainda mais agora que o tempo de suporte diminuiu
<nuno_nunes> concordo
<nuno_nunes> lumina o que é isso
<nuno_nunes> ?
<nuno_nunes> xGrind: eu sou o unico que deu para aventurar e mudar de linyx
<nuno_nunes> linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, usa qual distro agora?
<nuno_nunes> linux manjaro
<nuno_nunes> linux manjaro 0.8.8
<nuno_nunes> kde :)
<edmar-pacheco> tem 1 ano que foi lançado esse sistema
<xGrind> manjaro é rolling release
<xGrind> pode ter sido lançado há 2 anos, mas vai ter sempre os ultimos pacotes :D
<nuno_nunes> é rolling distro
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> e tambem tens uma rolling semi distro no linux mint
<nuno_nunes> xGrind: leste o que disse
<alvaro> rolling distro? é do Ubuntu que estão falando?
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, como assim rolling distro?
<nuno_nunes> rolling distro não precisa de estar sempre a mudar de versao como o ubuntu
<alvaro> meu sonho :)
<nuno_nunes> o teu sonho o que lol
<alvaro> um versão que não precisa-se instalar tudo novamente
<nuno_nunes> muda para manjaro mas tens que prender os novos codigos
<nuno_nunes> e tambem podes usar o pclinuxos
<nuno_nunes> :D
<oparango> alguem ai    ?
<mirqui> ahaha fala :)
<oparango> como abro um arquivo SETUP.EXE no ubuntu 13.10 ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<mirqui> executáveis no ubuntu acho que não dá
<barna> oparango, .exe  arquivo de windows
<oparango> mas vi que tem como
<oparango> comwine
<barna> oparango, que vc ta querendo rodar e/ou instalar?
<oparango> So quero  desistalar o ubuntu
<oparango> tenho o cd
<oparango> iso
<oparango> Mas tenho que executar o SETUP
<barna> e pra q precisa de um arquivo.exe pra desinstalar o ubuntu?
<oparango> nao
<oparango> no meu cd do windows 7
<barna> oparango, vc tem o windows 7 instalado ai?
<oparango> Em outro pc sim
<barna> oparango, cha ver se eu entendi, vc quer desinstalar o ubuntu nesse pc e colocar o w7, é isso?
<oparango> ja tenho o ubunto nesse pc
<oparango> e quero formatar
<oparango> pra colocar win 7
<barna> oparango, ok, e nesse processo apagar ou deixar o ubuntu?
<oparango> apagar
<barna> oparango, é triste ouvir isso e ainda ter q ajudar, mas estamos aki pro q der e vier!
<oparango> mas vou deixar no outro
<oparango> :)
<barna> oparango, no caso vc não precisa instalar nada, é bootar o pc com o cd do w7, apagar as partições do ubuntu e instalar o w7 normalmente
<barna> oparango, isso ja me deixa feliz, mas não deixaria de te ajudar por isso.
<oparango> mas tenhoque executar o setup
<barna> oparango, não estou entendendo o pq
<oparango> Pq eu baixei o cd
<oparango> So to com o setup
<barna> pq se vc executar uma arquivo dentro do ubuntu, vc estaria instalado um programa de windows dentro do ubuntu rodando atravez de bibliotecas virtuais do windows com o wine
<barna> ou algo do tipo
<barna> oparango, ok, aí é problema do windows, no caso não posso te ajudar aki.
<oparango> Mas eu so quero executar o SETUP
<barna> oparango, olha o pvt
<oparango> oq e isso  ?
<barna> te chamei em uma conversa privada, só nos 2
<oparango> como ?
<oparango> nao sei usar esse chat
<barna> oparango, vc ta usando um web chat correto?
<oparango> como assim ?
<barna> não sei como funciona, como vc entrou aki?
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-14
 * rootpt is back.
<zacarias> Alguém sabe como resolver o problema do som num Macbook não estar a sair pelos auscultadores nem colunas externas? Estou a falar do Ubuntu 12.04.3 com Dream Studio Creio que deverá ter a ver com o facto de ter uma placa NVIDIA, enquanto um outro Macbook, também com 12.04.3, tem uma Intel
<rootpt> Thales, \o
<Thales> rootpt, Olá
<rootpt> PTnet ?
<Thales> Sim
<Thales> :P
<rootpt> <- aka rooter
<rootpt> :P
<Thales> Desconfiei :P
<Thales> Que fazes por cá?
<rootpt> hehe..
<rootpt> Ja' ando por ca' à muito :P
<rootpt> Agora vou mase' xonar.
<Thales> A sério?
<rootpt> Yep
<Thales> Não tinhas te visto ainda aqui
<Thales> s/tinhas/tinha
<rootpt> Ando na rede, mas neste canal n venho muitas vezes..
<rootpt> Quando me lembro.
<rootpt> Pq o de Portugal e' muito "parado"
<astroo-> zacarias  bem-vindo
<hggdh> pois a cada dia mais patrícios por cá...
<rootpt> astroo-, []
<astroo-> igualmente
<Thales> Não sabia que tinha de PT aqui, só conheço este brasileiro
<rootpt> Com cada um.. heh.
<rootpt> Pois, tem.. mas com pouca gente..
<hggdh> está meio quieto, l
<hggdh> á
<Thales> rootpt, bom saber, algum dia apareço para dar um viva :P
<rootpt> Ate' manha gente, vou-me porque o portatil esta' mesmo a desligar sem bateria.
<rootpt> Heheh Thales, ok.
<rootpt> Abraço.
<Thales> rootpt, Okay, uma optima continuação
<Thales> Abraço :D
<astroo-> ate igualmente
<hggdh> bug 1259829
<ubotu-br> bug 1259829 in linux (Ubuntu) " htree_dirblock_to_tree:920: inode #53629599: block 214443464: comm rm: bad entry in directory: rec_len % 4 != 0 - offset=0(0), inode=1667681412, rec_len=45654, name_len=39" (affected: 1, heat: 10) [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259829
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<b01001110> tem como eu passar do ubuntu 12.04 para o linux mint pelo terminal?
<neton> Olá pessoal boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<neton> Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 13.10 Net install, tudo funciona muito bem
<neton> Menos a questão de instalar PPA
<neton> alguem pode ajudar como instalar  PPA no ubuntu net Install
<b01001110> joshua ou a replay estão aí?
<cardoso> ...
<fatter> olá!
<cardoso> vei to com dificuldade para
<cardoso> acionar as funcionalidades do touchpad
<fatter> em instantes estarei substituindo meu windows 7 pelo ubuntu 13.10
<fatter> humm..
<astroo-> ola
<cardoso> vc pode fazer
<fatter> vai terminar o download agora, vou por na midia
<fatter> e instalar
<cardoso> dual boot
<fatter> n pretendo
<cardoso> se vc ultiliza seu computador para jogos e etc
<cardoso> eu aconselho
<cardoso> mas se for somente desenvolvimento
<cardoso> e uso normal
<cardoso> tudo blz
<fatter> heheh eu to querendo parar de jogar
<fatter> por isso vou instalar o sistema
<fatter> e é bom que vou aprender coisas nosas
<fatter> novas*
<fatter> league of legends é um cancer cara!
<fatter> hsahusahsa
<fatter> bem a ultima vez q instalei n consegui acesso direto à internet
<cardoso> kkkkkk tbm jogo LOL e é foda msm, vc perde um tempo jogando akela merda la, se estressando com besteira
<fatter> minha placa-mae é uma Iona GL8-E
<fatter> da HP
<fatter> é problema em driver?
<cardoso> notebook ou desk?
<fatter> desktop
<fatter> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=br&lc=pt&dlc=pt&docname=c02014355
<fatter> é um slim
<fatter> hp
<fatter> placa mae micro atx se n me engano
<fatter> é bem compacto
<fatter> ela é otima
<cardoso> quando eu instalei o ubuntu na minha maquina nao tive problemas em relaçao a driver
<fatter> mas meu gabinete é bem apertado n me da muitas opções de expansão
<fatter> bemm... como o ubuntu recebe atualizações
<fatter> o problema deve estar corrigido
<cardoso> é
<fatter> ja faz tempo que tentei
<cardoso> agora em relaçao a touchpad
<fatter> e naquele dia n tive acesso
<fatter> diga
<cardoso> eu tive que fazer umas alteraçoes
<fatter> mas ja digo, n conheço nada de ubuntu sou leigo ainda
<cardoso> mas foi coisa pouca
<fatter> pretendo aprender, descobri agora esse chat n sabia que existia
<fatter> muito bacana
<cardoso> hmrm
<fatter> tem facebook?
<cardoso> tenho
<fatter> dps add Thiago Oliveira Magalhães
<cardoso> blz
<fatter> eu vou instalar agora, terminei de colocar o iso no cd
<fatter> vou ficar um tempo off
<cardoso> flw
<cardoso> boa sorte ai
<fatter> dps tento voltar aauqi pelo firefox dele
<astroo-> isto chama-se irc
<fatter> valeu
<fatter> é eu acessei isso pelo site ubuntu org
<fatter> consigo entrar novamente
<fatter> dai entro com meu nome
<fatter> Thiago msm
<fatter> bematé..
<Guest91479> Consegui entrar pelo smarthpho e hehheh
<Guest91479> Tenho duvidas de formato e particso
<cardoso> kkkkkkk
<Guest91479> .???
<Guest91479> To escolhrndo root e senha
<barna> Guest39551, manda as duvidas ai pra gente poder te ajudar
<Guest91479> Entao... Eu tava em duvida particao mas eu mandei eel apagar todos
<Guest91479> Isso.. Agora vou colocwr email para ubuntu pne
<Guest91479> One
<Guest91479> Vcs usam ubuntu one?
<Guest91479> Alguem me explica.algo sobre o wine?
<cardoso> wine ?
<Guest91479> Plataforma
<cardoso> aah sim
<cardoso> eu nao uso =x
<barna> Guest39551, opa, voltei
<Guest91479> Pq?
<barna> Guest39551, ubuntu one, não uso.
<Guest91479> Huehuehue...
<Guest91479> Alvuem me diz alguma curiosidade... N sei nads.. E w vcs sao programadores ne?
<barna> Guest39551, wine, é um emulador de bibliotecas do windows no wine, em suma, pra vc rodar programas de windows dentro de ubuntu. mas não aconselho a não ser em casos extremos
<Guest91479> Entendido....
<barna> Guest39551, eu não, sou fotografo/cinegrafista, intusiasta do software livre, usuario do linux a 16anos
<Guest91479> Noss@
<Guest91479> C e fod
<barna> atualmente produzo 99% do meu material de foto e audiovisual em linux
<Guest91479> Legal
<barna> mas confesso q passo uns apertos de vez em quando por não te pacote adobe pra linux, ai de vez em nunca tenho q me render e ir no win fazer alguma coisa
<Guest91479> Entrei estou na area de trbalho
<Guest91479> Hahha virtual box n?
<barna> Guest39551, esse canal foi uma grande escola pra mim. e agora ajudo no q posso as pessoas aki como tantas vezes recebi ajuda!
<cardoso> é infelizmente ainda existem algumas ferramentas que sao mais viaveis pelo windows
<Guest91479> Vo entrar pelo pc
<Guest91479> Smafthone ta tela pewuena
<barna> Guest39551, virtualbox vc cria uma maquina virtal dentro do ubuntu (no caso) onde vc pode instalar outro sistema operacinal, seja ele outro linux, windows ou macOS
<barna> Guest39551, eu sei o q é isso, ja entrei aki pelo smart, é osso!
<cardoso> eu entro pelo xchat
<barna> Guest39551, só pra terminar sobre o virtualbox, mas NÃO funciona tudo 100%
<barna> cardoso, pelo pc ou pelo smartfone?
<cardoso> notebook
<cardoso> =)
<barna> cardoso, pelo note/pc eu tb.
<barna> :)
<cardoso> sudo apt-get install  xchat
<Guest91479> Calma vo entrar agora q instalei o ubunt
<Guest91479> Ja esta tudo pronto
<Guest91479> Mas n digito bem no aparelho auqi
<Guest91479> Cslma
<Guest91479> Me espwrem
<barna> ok
<faster> oi
<faster> sou eu
<faster> consegui ebaaaaaaa!
<faster> vou desligar agora o wi-fi do smartphone
<faster> horrivel digitar la
<barna> massa faster, Seja Bem Vindo!
<faster> entao... eu tava falando do virtual box
<faster> obg obg
<faster> shauhsau
<faster> e vc disse oq?
<barna> faster, virtualbox vc cria uma maquina virtal dentro do ubuntu (no caso) onde vc pode instalar outro sistema operacinal, seja ele outro linux, windows ou macOS, mas NÃO funciona tudo 100%.
<faster> im atualizador automatico aqui esta mexendo ele vai atualizar tudo
<faster> s isso sei
<faster> tenho um amigo da escola
<faster> ele é fera, programador
<faster> terminei o técnico em informática agora em 2013
<cardoso> programo tbm
<faster> mas a escola só passava o basico
<cardoso> faço universidade
<faster> e nunca tive um interesse maior em linux
<cardoso> sistemas de informação
<faster> vish
<faster> fiz medio/tecnico
<faster> tenho 19 anos
<cardoso> tbm =P
<faster> mas pretendo passar em concurso publico
<cardoso> hmrm
<faster> eu reprovei 1 ano já.. era pra eu estar com 18
<cardoso> boa escolha
<faster> e ai vou entrar na faculdade talvez no ano que vem
<faster> pq esse meu amigo vai fazer engenharia da computação
<faster> na veia de almeida
<faster> aqui no rio
<faster> e po.. me livrei do LOL
<cardoso> eu entrei na faculdade pq
<cardoso> gosto muito dessa area
<faster> agora vou ter tempo pra parar com a sacanagem, cara pra vc ter noção do tempo q eu n saio do apartamento
<faster> nem sol eu pego na tua
<faster> rua*
<faster> estava fazendo tai chi !
<faster> hsuahsuahsa
<cardoso> e faço concursos  tbm
<cardoso> kkkkkkk
<cardoso> so por causa do lol
<cardoso> uahsduhausd
<faster> n n
<faster> minha saude anda ruim eu so fico sentado
<cardoso> to dizendo nao sai de casa
<faster> e tipo
<faster> quase n saio
<cardoso> a ta
<faster> ai dei uma de praticar tai chi em casa
<faster> pe tipo um yoga
<faster> mas n é
<cardoso> aa to ligado
<faster> hsuahsau
<cardoso> eu sei como é
<faster> enfim agora n tem mais jogos malditos no pc
<cardoso> kkkk
<cardoso> faster vou indo aki
<faster> e vou aproveitar isso pra curtir o linux
<faster> valeu man
<cardoso> to com dor de cabeça
<faster> bom sono!
<cardoso> boa sorte ai
<faster> melhoras!
<faster> obg
<faster> tem algo que preciso mexer no painel de controle?
<faster> q nem se faz em windows quando se instala configurar e etcs!
<faster> o sistema aqui veio bem pratico ja pronto
<barna> faster, a proposta do ubuntu é essa, um sistema simple de usar, ja meio pronto pro usuario final
<faster> é.. tentei outros como o opensuse
<faster> que pra mim estaria abaixo de ubuntu na praticidade
<faster> mas prefiro ubuntu
<faster> ele tem uma certa fama entre os usuarios
<faster> por que é mais conhecido
<faster> facil de baixar e instalar tb
<faster> parece bem com windows nessa questao da formatação instalação
<faster> vc usa essa ferramenta
<faster> espaços de tabalho?
<faster> do lançador?
<barna> faster, eu tenho uma paixão pelo debian, mas hoje em dia to no ubuntu pq é tudo mais simples, quero uso o comp, produzir com ele. num tenho mais paciencia de ficar fazendo o sistema funcionar, ja to velho pra isso
<faster> huehuehuehue
<faster> mta gente reclama disso
<barna> faster, tenta usar mais a virgula e menos o entrer, fica mais facil de companhar, pricipalmente se tem mais gente falando! ;)
<faster> como..
<faster> n comprendi
<faster> n uso esse chat como q n uso virgula?
<faster> tipo
<faster> pra vcs melhor se eu n uso virgula?
<barna> tipo agora, vc gastou 2 linhas pra falar, tenta colocar virgurla. ex: como... não entendi.
<faster> aaaaaaa.... egeygye ta ta
<faster> saquei, to ocupando mto linhas
<barna> pra todos aki é melhor q vc escreva tudo de uma unica vez, sem ficar fragmentando o texto!
<faster> entendi, boa dica viu, aprendi agora.. quem diria
<barna> ;)
<barna> vc vai como isso é util em dia q o canal ta bombando......
<faster> ate a utilizar chats da pra aprender nesse canal, to aqui no painel fuçando as configurações do sistema
<barna> e pra qm ta te lendo fica muuuuuuuuuuito mais facil.
<faster> é imagino, pela hora n teria pessoas com mtas duvidas, canal é unico ne
<barna> faster, massa, é isso ai, agora ir se acostumando com o sistema, suas quebras de paradigmas etc... e tamo ai pra ajudar no q precisar
<faster> po beleza, bem um atualizador aqui diz que preciso reiniciar ele instalou alguamas, entao vou reiniciar e volto assim em breve, como linux é mais rapido n demoro
<OliveiraThiago> barna
<OliveiraThiago> ta ai?
<barna> opa tosim
<OliveiraThiago> voltei... olha o ubuntu aqui tem um recurso que tem no windows 7 ultimate quando vc joga a janela para um dos cantos
<OliveiraThiago> e ele expande ou divide ao meio
<barna> tem sim, aki no 12.04.3 tb tem
<OliveiraThiago> eu queria a versao antiga ... mas n encontrei
<OliveiraThiago> a 13.10 esta boa ne?
<barna> OliveiraThiago, acha facil, eu baixei esses dias.
<OliveiraThiago> entendi
<barna> OliveiraThiago, o 13.10 é uma versão de curto prazo, pra testas novas coisas etc.... ela tem suporte por 6 meses e é abandonada!
<barna> OliveiraThiago, as versões LTS tem suporte entre 3 a 5 anos
<barna> ai vai de cada um, se vc quer ter as novidades ou quer ter longevidade em sacrificio das novidades
<barna> OliveiraThiago, no meu caso q uso o computador pra trabalhar e ganhar o pão de cada dia, eu prefiro a longevidade/estabilidade do sistema
<OliveiraThiago> bem, mas essa aqui n vai deixar de existir certo? ... digo.. preciso me preocupar se vou perder aquivos e etc?
<barna> OliveiraThiago, nops, vc pode atualizar ela pra versão mais nova, eu num gosto, prefiro instalar o sistema limpo, mas como eu disse, isso vai de cada um
<barna> tenho ouvido bom elogios ao 13.10, mas ainda num testei, to no 12.04 ainda (ultimo LTS), quando sair o novo LTS (14.04) devo testar
<OliveiraThiago> mas ainda n comprrendo.. disseram que essa seria oficialmente a ultima versao para os usuarios
<barna> OliveiraThiago, sim essa é ultima versão lançada, mas ela não é uma versão LTS. a ultima LTS (Long Term Support) foi a 12.04 e a proxima será a 14.04
<barna> q deve ser lançada no final de abril de 2014
<OliveiraThiago> a ta entendi entao so em abril tera o ubuntu 14.4 que vai ter anos de suporte ne
<barna> OliveiraThiago, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/VersoesUbuntu
<barna> OliveiraThiago, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<OliveiraThiago> HEHE
<OliveiraThiago> os nomes sao engraçados
<OliveiraThiago> entendi entao o que disse... ve se estou certo.. ex o XP que jaja perde o suporte se n me engano esse ano agora por esses meses... o windows 7 se n me engano ate 2015 e por ai vai
<OliveiraThiago> assim funciona no ubuntu?
<barna> OliveiraThiago, http://www.mktecnologia.net.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=28:de-onde-o-ubuntu-tira-seus-nomes&catid=7:geral&Itemid=9
<OliveiraThiago> heheh
<OliveiraThiago> ja aprendi mais uma coisa contigo hehehe sobre sistema LTS
<OliveiraThiago> bacana
<barna> OliveiraThiago, é uma logica mais ou menos parecida, mas ao mesmo tempo muuuuuuito diferente, pq o ubuntu lança uma versão religiosamente a casa 6 meses e um LTS a cada 2 anos!
<OliveiraThiago> aaa.. entendi os hackers devem ficar putinhos da vida q n conseguem invadir
<OliveiraThiago> pq como que vai invadir se toda hora todo mundo tem direito a uma instalação gratuita
<OliveiraThiago> e de uma nova versão... incrivel
<barna> sem falar nas atualizações
<OliveiraThiago> Mas sabe o que vou fazer? vou ficar nesse ano com essa versão, e em 2015 vou migrar para uma LTS , leva tempo para eu me acostumar com o sistema
<OliveiraThiago> entao essa 13.10 vai ser minha porta de boas vindas
<OliveiraThiago> nossa a 14.4 vai ate 2019
<OliveiraThiago> mEU DEUOS
<barna> OliveiraThiago, massa, na verdade o 14.04 deve ser uma versão quase sem modificação do 13.10, pelo padrão as versões 12.10, 13.04 e 13.10 foram pra desenvolver novos recursos e a 14.04 é pra juntar tudo e ser estavel
<barna> OliveiraThiago, por isso ela é uma LTS
<OliveiraThiago> entao certo... vou em 2015 aderir a essa 14.04
<barna> a 12.04 vai até 2017!
<OliveiraThiago> até la quero aprender no minimo a mexer no pc como se eu estivesse num windows,.. n q eu va fazer disso um windows
<OliveiraThiago> mas digo no sentido de utilizar tranquilamente
<barna> OliveiraThiago, eu usei a 10.04 até 1 anos depois dela ser descontinuada!
<OliveiraThiago> e n teve problemas?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<barna> OliveiraThiago, vou ser sincero, por mim eu tava no 10.04 até hoje, só migrei pq parou de atualizar e eu precisava dos programas de videos mais novos, por conta de ter trocado de equipamento de filmagem!
<OliveiraThiago> opa!
<OliveiraThiago> até
<OliveiraThiago> entendi
<OliveiraThiago> Sabe alguma coisa sobre o item rede do config sistema... é que uso roteador, e estou preocupado com o acesso se alguem vai entrar e tals
<OliveiraThiago> ja vem configurado contra isso ne? so troquei o nome e coloquei pra automatico, ainda vai precisar de senha para entrar tudo normal ne?
<barna> OliveiraThiago, sim
<astroo-> OliveiraThiago  ate
<barna> OliveiraThiago, pra uso domestico é só acessar e usar
<OliveiraThiago> entendo, mas se algum estranho vier aqui em casa e pegar o wi=fi ele ainda tera de por senha
<OliveiraThiago> tudo como era antes pois isso esta ligado ao mac ne?
<OliveiraThiago> ao endereço do roteador no site
<OliveiraThiago> acho q o acesso por senha do wi-fi n deva mudar
<barna> OliveiraThiago, o roteador e o OS do seu comp são coisas completamente independetes!
<OliveiraThiago> ihihihi ... vdd pergunta foi ate meio estupida o os n interfere no comportamento do acesso wifi
<barna> hehehehehehehehehe
<OliveiraThiago> se n quem instalasse um os e n configurasse tava perdido... todos iam poder acessar
<OliveiraThiago> conheçe o pomodoro?
<OliveiraThiago> conhece*
<barna> só o molho de tomate! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> OliveiraThiago, conheço não, pra q serve?
<OliveiraThiago> bem para você que trabalha acho que vai te servir
<OliveiraThiago> é uma técnica de 3 tempos... work... um descanso e um rest
<barna> num entendi
<OliveiraThiago> ex... c trabalha 25min (ou o tempo q vc disser) ai espera 5 minutos e faz isso 4 vezes, apos o cilco de 4 vezes c para uns 40min ou mais
<OliveiraThiago> http://www.pomodoro.me/
<OliveiraThiago> ai é um relogio ele fica no navgador
<OliveiraThiago> contando e quando chegar os momentos que você estipula ele apita... meu colega programador que indicou
<barna> isso é massa.....
<OliveiraThiago> ai vc trabalhou ex... 25min, descansou 5 (isso 4 vezes) dai c para uns 30min
<OliveiraThiago> e faz o ciclo de novo
<barna> eu tenho um time bom disso, aki eu dou uma fritada, assisto um capitulo de um seriado, mais uma fritada, mais um capitulo e assim vou.....
<OliveiraThiago> heheuheue a entao é bem parecido
<OliveiraThiago> legal heuheue
<barna> na real, ta na hora de um capitulo do seriado, volto em 45min!
<OliveiraThiago> okay
<OliveiraThiago> se eu for dormir
<OliveiraThiago> c me add no face
<OliveiraThiago> Thiago Oliveira Maglghães
<OliveiraThiago> Magalhães*
<D4rkd4y> Bom dia galera
<barna> bom dia D4rkd4y
<denisalvesbh> e ai blz???
<T0rF3ct> ...
<T0rF3ct> Fala galera
<Leo___> Bom dia galera
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<denisalvesbh> estamos na area! :D
<T0rFect> Oi
<root____> oi
<root____> oi
<denisalvesbh> oi
<denisalvesbh> ta indeciso com o nick :D
<T0rF3ct> To super perdido aqui
<T0rF3ct> -_-
<denisalvesbh> calma...
<T0rF3ct> Eu quero deixar automatico o nick
<denisalvesbh> muita calma.. eu vi que vc tinha me chamado para trocar idiea
<denisalvesbh> o que ta pegando
<T0rF3ct> Preciso de uns toques
<denisalvesbh> se eu souber te falo ;)
<denisalvesbh> qual a duvida
<T0rF3ct> Indo assistir ''O quinto poder''
<hggdh> ...
<C0d3-007> ...
<Victor_> Tenho Web cam, alguém sabe como instalar a Webcam no Facebook ? o.O
<Victor_> Tenho Web cam, alguem SABE Como Instalar uma webcam no Facebook? oO
<denisalvesbh> entra no site do facebook e instala o plugin para seu browser ;)
<matheus_> oi gente alguem poderia mim ajudar?
<matheus_> eu formatei minha maquina pra ubuntu 13.10 mais... ficou travando muito a minha maquina e um netbook do governo e queria saber se tem como eu deixar ele numa velocidade usavel
<hggdh> matheus_: eu uso 13.10, e não tenho problemas. Explique melhor o que ocorre, por favor
<matheus_> vc sabe aqueles netbook do governo que ele da aos cursandes do 2 grau
<matheus_> pois bem eu tenho um e coloquei o ubuntu 13.10 mais nao esta em uma velocidade usavel
<hggdh> matheus_: não. Não moro no Brasil. Mais detalhes, por favor
<denisalvesbh> esse eu nunca vi... ele tem alguma marca, modelo ?
<matheus_> sim sim
<matheus_> so 1min
<matheus_> TabletPC - EC10IS2 ele no windowns 7 ficar normal mais no ubuntu fica muito pesado
<matheus_> acho que e os drives e nao consigo instalar nele tem algo que eu posso fazer?
<hggdh> matheus_: provavelmente esta é uma maquina limitada em recursos. Use xubuntu ou lubuntu, não Ubuntu.
<matheus_> ok...
<matheus_> eu posso rodar tibia nele?
<C0d3-007> Esse not tem quanto de memoria ?
<matheus_> 2Gb
<matheus_> hd de 30GB
<matheus_> 2Gb de ram
<C0d3-007> Esse teu HD não ta com Bad Block não
<C0d3-007> ?
<matheus_> nao
<C0d3-007> Eu tenho um netbook pra laboratório apenas com 1 giga e ta rodando de boa
<matheus_> esse espaço aki so pra duvidas em relação ao linux em geral ou em parte de informetica em geral??
<hggdh> matheus_: dúvidas em relação ao Ubuntu e variantes
<C0d3-007> Acho que sim,só tem pinguim aqui. :)
<matheus_> legal
<matheus_> acho que vo entrar aki direto agora
<matheus_> oq vcs dizem da faculdade de sistema da informação???
<denisalvesbh> esse netbook é da philco?
<matheus_> nao ele e CCE
<denisalvesbh> isso cce
<denisalvesbh> o fato de vc ter 30gb de hd nao eh uma boa, pq seu hd deve estar com problemas, sugiro vc comprar um ssd da kingston de 60gb que esse net volta dos mortos ;)
<denisalvesbh> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-531320915-hd-ssd-60gb-kingston-25-sata-_JM
<denisalvesbh> com 450MB de escrita e leitura ;)
<mion_> Não estou conseguindo fazer a instalaçao, nao aparece meu hd
<mion_> ???
<CyL_> !paciencia | mion_
<ubotu-br> mion_: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<mion_> okk
<Iuryhardy1> Se eu instalar o ubuntu eu perdo meus drivers etc?
<CyL_> Iuryhardy1: Vc pode instalar o unbuntu lado a lado com o seu atual sistema operacional, ou substituí-lo por completo. O potencial para perder dados é grande se não entender o que está fazendo.
<Iuryhardy1> então eu perdo tudo?
<denisalvesbh> tem que tomar muito cuidado ao trabalhar com dualboot se nao corre o risco de perder todos os dados.
<CyL_> Iuryhardy1: Dependendo da forma como instalar sim. Mas há formas que permitem manter o que já está no disco.
<denisalvesbh> com certeza...
<denisalvesbh> mas tem que ficar cienta da regra
<denisalvesbh> se for trabalhar com windows e linux tem que ficar esperto com o gerenciador de boot
<denisalvesbh> primeiro instalar o windows e depois instalar o linux
<denisalvesbh> se fizer o contrario o windows apaga o grub ;)
<CyL_> denisalvesbh: Há formas de restaurar
<denisalvesbh> sim...
<CyL_> denisalvesbh: O próprio Windows pode funcionar como gerenciador de boot para o Linux também
<denisalvesbh> sim
<victor_> Alguem pode me ajudar sobre Instalar o VMWare ?
<denisalvesbh> o negocio eh que o pessoal que esta apredendo, entrar nessa parte que é mais avançada o povo agarra um pouco
<CyL_> !pergunta | victor_
<ubotu-br> victor_: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<denisalvesbh> como antigamente rolava essa regra... entao eh mais facil da essa dica ai depois a pessoa tendo o interesse em aprender esse nivel avançado de gerenciamento, ai sim ela corre atraz ;)
<victor_> Perdoem-me... É que eu gostaria de instalar Jogos de fps, porém é muito difícil achar um bom no UBUNTU (que eu goste) , por isso queria instalar uma máquina Virtual...
<victor_> e o Virtual Box vivia dando problema comigo, ai instalei o VMWARE, mas esta dando um erro  que não está achando o kernel headers 3.11.0-15-generic... e sou iniciante...
<denisalvesbh> veja se entendi, vc quer instalar o vmware, para testar um linux e nesse linux vc vai rodar jogos?
<CyL_> victor_: Rodar jogos em hipervisors não é muito recomendado, mas um segundo que vou ver se encontro o nome do pacote que precisa ser instalado
<CyL_> *hypervisors
<hggdh> victor_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.11.0-15-generic
<CyL_> hggdh: Grato
<victor_> Obrigado Cyl, Denisa, eu gostaria de rodar os jogos no WIndows, pois estou acostumado...
<hggdh> CyL_: my pleasure :-)
<victor_> Muito obrigado hggdh :D vou no terminal
<victor_> Instalou mas o programa não rodou... Amigos, vocês conhecem algum jogo legal tipo Combat Arms ou Point Blank para UBUNTU ?
<c0deBit> Tem como tu rodar o point black pelo wine
<CyL_> victor_: Com os headers vc tem que reinstalar o vmware, para que ele possa recompilar os múdulos necessários
<victor_> Mano Code, tentei , mas na hora de iniciar, aparece como se estivesse carregando mas não vai ...
<CyL_> *módulos
<victor_> Cyl , vou fazer isso... rs
<denisalvesbh> Cyl_ testendo
<CyL_> victor_, denisalvesbh: basta usarem o tab completion, não há necessidade de digitar o nick da pessoa todas as vezes
<denisalvesbh> CyL_, boaa!!!
<victor_> O que é o Tab Completion ?
<victor_> aaaaaaaaaaaah entendi rss, foi mal...
<CyL_> victor_: Comece a digitar o nick de qualquer pessoa e depois pressione a tecla tab, o nick da pessoa vai ser automaticamente preenchido
<CyL_> !pvt | denisalvesbh
<victor_> CyL_:  entendi... rs
<ubotu-br> denisalvesbh: Por favor, faça sua pergunta no canal para que outros possam ajudar, beneficiar-se de suas perguntas e respostas, e assegurar que você não está sendo mal aconselhado. Saiba que algumas pessoas consideram falta de educação enviar mensagens particulares sem que isso seja solicitado à elas antes.
<c0deBit> .
<denisalvesbh> CyL_, victor_ Ahhh tecnlogia é uma magavilha :D
<victor_> denisalvesbh:  nem fala ahhahahahahhahaha
<CyL> !tab
<ubotu-br> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<CyL> !no tab is <reply> Você pode usar a tecla <tab> para completar automaticamente apelidos no IRC, como também nomes de arquivo e de programas na linha de comando.
<ubotu-br> I'll remember that CyL
<CyL> !tab
<ubotu-br> Você pode usar a tecla <tab> para completar automaticamente apelidos no IRC, como também nomes de arquivo e de programas na linha de comando.
<CyL> ubotu-br: Obrigado
<ubotu-br> As pessoas daqui são voluntários que dedicam parte do seu tempo para lhe ajudar. Retribuir com grosseria e impaciência a quem lhe ajuda não é apropriado e nem educado. Entenda que às vezes as respostas não estão imediatamente disponíveis. Lembre-se de sempre agradecer quem te ajudou ou se esforçou em tentar.
<CyL> Heh
<victor_> Alguém sabe, como instalar o tal do URBAN TERROR ?
<xGrind> victor_, adiciona o repositorio do ubuntu games
<xGrind> atualiza, e instala
<victor_> xGrind:  o repostorio do ubuntu games, por acaso é o playonlinux ?
<xGrind> victor_, não. ubuntu games é brasileiro. da uma procurada ai no google por ubuntu games
<xGrind> no site, tem a parte do repositorio com o comando ja. é só vc copiar e colar no terminal, q ja adiciona
<c0deBit> http://pastebin.com/8Q2jaNaD
<Daniel__> oi
<Daniel__> alguem ai pode me tirar uma duvida?
<AaronZz> Fala Daniel
<AaronZz> Fala Daniel__
<mbianchid> Boa tarde a todos
<mbianchid> estou neste momento baixando uma imagem do Ubuntu 13.10 com a finalidade de instalar e substituir meu Windows.
<mbianchid> O grande problema que encontro, é na instalação do software da VMWare vSphere Client que não encontro a versão para Linux Ubuntu
<mbianchid> Alguem pode me ajudar com isso
<mbianchid> Desde de ja agradeço a ajuda
<hggdh> mbianchid: lamento, não conheço VMWare. Considere usar VirtualBox
<mbianchid> Então é que eu preciso para administrar os servidores que estão neste ambiente
<denisalvesbh> mbianchid, o virtualbox eh uma opçao, porem vc pode tentar rodar o client via wine. Entao vale o teste.
<mbianchid> e a unica forma que tenho, alem de acesso rdp
<mbianchid> Eu tentei com Wine e apresentou erro ao executar
<denisalvesbh> entao, faz um teste do programa client usando wine ;)
<mbianchid> foi o que eu fiz e continuou apresentando erro
<mbianchid> quero usar a vSphere porque me apresenta várias informações quanto a consumo de memória, cpu, clock de processamento, etc
<mbianchid> de todas as máquinas juntas ou mesmo de uma unica em especifico
<mbianchid> o que me intriga é que a VMWare é baseada no UNIX
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<denisalvesbh> Boa Noite!!!
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :)
<denisalvesbh> :D
<nuno_nunes> precisam de alguma ajuda
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-15
<OliveiraThiago> olá
<OliveiraThiago> alguem pode tirar uma duvida?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<g4p> fala, turma
<astroo-> ola
<g4p> cadê o pessoal do garagem-hacker
<c0deBit> eaew
<c0deBit> TheDrums com certeza toca uma batera o/
<daniel____> tenho uma web DR.hank e não consigo fazer funcionar
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai entende de mysql ?
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida toda
<OliveiraBorges> Estou usando Threand em um script python.. mas meu mysql comecou a dar varios erros
<OliveiraBorges> e o script nao esta rodando
<OliveiraBorges> as vezes da erro 2002
<OliveiraBorges> e as vezes diz " the server has gone away "
<OliveiraBorges> o mysql esta ate funcionando quando faco selects
<OliveiraBorges> tem algum arquivo especifico de configuracao que eu posso resolver isso ?
<OliveiraBorges> mais buffer, mais conexoes. ... etc..
<b01001110> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<b01001110> gostaria de saber se com ifconfig dar para clonar mac e o ip junto
<b01001110> sei q quando se clona o mac ja clona o ip tambem
<b01001110> mas quando se clona algo com regras tem que clonar o ip tambem
<b01001110> no ubuntu blz....mas no matriux naum dá
<OliveiraBorges> b01001110, tu ta testando o que ai ...
<b01001110> bom to faz um test no matriux
<gsfjunior> alguém pode me ajudar com um erro de atualização?
<gsfjunior> fica aparecendo o erro: E: Erro de sintaxe /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels:1: Lixo extra no final do arquivo
<gsfjunior> o que posso fazer?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<c0d3Bit> Alguém acordado?
<c0d3Bit> quit
<Creto> quem já esta testatando o 14.04?
<Creto> o instalador ainda é o do 13.10? Faz muito tempo que não testo um ubuntu
<c0d3Bit> Bom dia!
<denisalvesbh> bom dia!!!
<MarteX> bom dia
<c0d3Bit> Ouvindo Bad Religion e só na vassorinha aqui em casa.kkkkk marmanjo tbm arruma a casa. :)
<MarteX> kk
<denisalvesbh> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<c0d3Bit> haha
<adrianocrs> olás
<adrianocrs> como faço pra instalar?
<adrianocrs> meu hd já está particionado
<denisalvesbh> neste blog tem um tutorial sobre a instalacao lado lado http://www.mundoubuntu.com.br/tutoriais/instalacao/141-instalacao-do-ubuntu-13-10-lado-a-lado-com-o-windows-7-ou-windows-8
<melo_> bom dia
<melo_> eu instalei o ubuntu numa máquina com HD de 1 Tera
<melo_> na instalação separei a partição swap ok
<melo_> e após a instalação usei o cd de instalação para criar outra partição ext4
<melo_> ficou do jeito que eu queria
<melo_> POREM
<melo_> a partição criada eu a vejo normalmente no desktop, mas estou sem permissão para copiar ou criar pastas
<wadzi> chmod 775
<xGrind> melo_, consegue acessá-la?
<melo_> vejo nas informações que o STATUS dela está como "Desmontada"
<melo_> consigo vê-la
<melo_> porem não tenho permissão
<melo_> para nada
<xGrind> wadzi, sabe que permissao é essa? 4755
<wadzi> perdone nao sabe
<melo_> não sei
<wadzi> não sei
<c0d3Bit> Fala povo
<denisalvesbh> si, si, si... :D
<c0d3Bit> haha
<c0d3Bit> Eaaew,ja fez o rango?
<f_dallbem> Esqueci minha senha aqui do IRC, como faço para recupera-lá?
<denisalvesbh> aqui na empresa chega as quentinhas ;)
<b010010111> boa tarde,esrou com matriux, e quando dou update aparece W: Ocorreu um erro durante a verificação da assinatura. O repositório não está actualizado e serão utilizados os ficheiros anteriores de índice. Erro do GPG: http://www.lamaresh.net squeeze Release: As seguintes assinaturas eram inválidas: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<b010010111> W: Falhou ao buscar http://widehat.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/pstavirs:/ostinato/Debian_6.0/./Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 62.146.92.202 80]
<b010010111> W: Falhou ao buscar http://www.lamaresh.net/apt/dists/squeeze/Release
<b010010111> W: Alguns arquivos de índice falharam para baixar, eles foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados no lugar....oque eu faço?
<b010010111> estou com matriux e quando dou update aparece isso...W: Ocorreu um erro durante a verificação da assinatura. O repositório não está actualizado e serão utilizados os ficheiros anteriores de índice. Erro do GPG: http://www.lamaresh.net squeeze Release: As seguintes assinaturas eram inválidas: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<b010010111> W: Falhou ao buscar http://widehat.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/pstavirs:/ostinato/Debian_6.0/./Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 62.146.92.202 80]
<b010010111> W: Falhou ao buscar http://www.lamaresh.net/apt/dists/squeeze/Release
<b010010111> W: Alguns arquivos de índice falharam para baixar, eles foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados no lugar.
<MarconM> alguem ae disposto a me da uma mão com shell script
<MarconM> hggdh:
<hggdh> MarconM: boa tarde :-)
<hggdh> MarconM: qual tua dúvida?
<MarconM> opa ... precisava de uma luz aqui
<MarconM> estou com um problema no sistema .. esta genrando imposto errado
<MarconM> preciso alterar alguns campos em um arquivo txt
<MarconM> hggdh: |C170|1|360407||30|UN|170,7|0|0|090|1102|2|0|0|0|0|0|0||||0|0|0|50|170,7|1,65|||2,82|50|170,7|7,6|||12,97||
<hggdh> e?
<MarconM> hggdh: esta vendo que no final da linha existem 3 pipes
<hggdh> eu vejo 2 pipes...
<MarconM> |1,65|||2,82|50|170,7|7,6|||12,97||
<MarconM> esse ae é o final da linha q eu colei para voce
<hggdh> ah, *perto* do final
<MarconM> sim
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :)
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: boas
<MarconM> eu preciso alterar antes daes 3 pipes e depois das 3 pipes
<MarconM> ficando sempre zero
<MarconM> |0|||0|50|170,7|0|||0||
<nuno_nunes> tem alguma duvida :)
<MarconM> nuno_nunes: pode dizer .. se pudermos ajudar ficaremos feliz
<nuno_nunes> no que :S
<nuno_nunes> eu sei algumas coisas do ubuntu mas agora nao uso ubuntu :D
<MarconM> hggdh: compreendeu ....
<MarconM> sou seja eu preciso alterar o q vem antes das 3 pipes e o que vem depois
<hggdh> MarconM: acho que sim. Deixe-me tentar aqui
<nuno_nunes> explica melhor :S
<MarconM> hggdh: mas tem uma coisa .. se voce olhar a linha inteira q eu colei para voce
<MarconM> existem 4 trios de pipes
<MarconM> eu preciso mudar apenas das 2 ultimas
<MarconM> esse arquivo txt tem 89000 linhas
<MarconM> '-'
<hggdh> heh
<MarconM> kkkkk
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a leste disso vou usar o pascal
<hggdh> MarconM: sed -i -e 's/\(.*\)|.*|||.*||$/\1|0|||0||/' test.dat
<hggdh> MarconM: copied o arquivo para salva-lo *antes* de usar o comando acima
<hggdh> MarconM: e troque
<hggdh>  test.dat pelo nome correcto do arquivo
<hggdh> heh. Não creio que ele leu
<hggdh> MarconM: leste o que escrevi?
<MarconM> nao vi
<MarconM> caiu a conecxão
<hggdh> MarconM: sed -i -e 's/\(.*\)|.*|||.*||$/\1|0|||0||/' test.dat
<MarconM> hggdh: diga de novo
<hggdh> MarconM: copie o arquivo para salva-lo *antes* de usar o comando acima
<hggdh> MarconM: e troque test.dat pelo nome correcto do arquivo
<MarconM> hggdh: ok
<MarconM> vou terminar de iniciar aqui
<hggdh> k
<MarconM> hggdh: deu certo para voce
<hggdh> MarconM: legal :-)
<MarconM> hggdh: ?
<MarconM> hggdh: obrigado pela ajuda
<hggdh> MarconM: bem vindo.
<MarconM> estou na empresa ... precisa instlar uma maquina virtual aqui
<hggdh> k
<MarconM> hggdh: voce testou e deu certo ?
<hggdh> alias -- aqui funcionou
<hggdh> mas, é claro, eu tinha apenas algumas linhas que criei
<MarconM> hggdh: somente nas 2 ultimas pipes
<MarconM> nas primeiras nao precisa
<hggdh> MarconM: apenas o final da linha está a ser trabalhado (é isto que a ancora '$' faz)
<MarconM> hggdh: entao ... agora é o seguinte
<MarconM> vou te mandar o arquivo ou so uma parte dele
<MarconM> o arquivoi inteiro tem 3mb
<hggdh> <shrug/>. gzip, bzip estão aí para resolver isto
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<ctx> boa noite pessoal, estou começando com python para web e queria saber a opiniao de vcs entre flask e cherrypy
<xGrind> ctx, recomendo perguntar no #python-br
<ctx> xGrind: nossa cara perdao
<ctx> eu pensei que tinha pergunta era la
<ctx> mas acabei que perguntei aqui =[
<xGrind>  kk
<ctx> vlw pelo toque
<ctx> kkk
<NiloDanilo101> oi pessoal
<NiloDanilo101> estou com uma duvida em relação a antivirus
<NiloDanilo101> devo colocar algum ?
<NiloDanilo101> precisar usar antivirus ?
<lucas_> eu baixei e n veio iso como eu gravo para instalar?
<nuno_nunes> baixas-te o que
<nuno_nunes> ????
<nuno_nunes> lucas qual é a tua duvida
<lucas_> o linux ubuntu
<lucas_> ele veio no formato win.rar
<lucas_> como faço para ele ficar bootavel
<nuno_nunes> lucas_: estas ai
<nuno_nunes> ???
<lucas_> sim
<lucas_> nuno voce sabe como faço para gravar e transformalo em um cd bootavel
<MarconM> hggdh: \o
<MarconM> tamo ae na atividade
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rssolivei> salve astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> boas
<MarconM> nuno_nunes: boas
<MarconM> nuno_nunes: estou aqui a tentar resolver o problema
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem por aqui
<nuno_nunes> qual tu nao me explicas-te
<MarconM> nuno_nunes: vamos falar por pvt
<nuno_nunes> aqui
<nuno_nunes> o pvt esta bloqueado
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> eu nao recebo o pbt
<MarconM> ok
<nuno_nunes> pvt
<nuno_nunes> :D
<MarconM> nuno_nunes: seguinte ... sistema gerou um arquivo q de SPED fiscal ...
<MarconM> em txt .. eu preciso alterar umas aliquota q estao erradas no sistema e importar de novo
<nuno_nunes> fiscal do brasi :S
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> kkk
<MarconM> nuno_nunes: nao nao
<MarconM> nuno_nunes: |C170|28|23031||1|12|96,41|26,03|0|060|1403|2|0|0|0|0|0|0||||0|0|0|73|70,38|1,65|||1,16|73|70,38|7,6|||5,35||
<nuno_nunes> foi o que deste a entender
<MarconM> esse ae é uma linha
<MarconM> sao tipo 80000
<MarconM> ele é dividida por pipe | certo
<MarconM> o que eu preciso alterar ... é entre as q estao as |||
<MarconM> 3 pipes juntas
<MarconM> preciso alterar o valor de antes das ||| e depois das |||
<MarconM> para 0
<MarconM> |1,65|||1,16| > |0|||0|
<nuno_nunes> uma linha como :S
<MarconM> so que somente nos ultimos 3 grupos
<MarconM> nuno_nunes: xD
<nuno_nunes> isso deve ser programação
<nuno_nunes> já procuras-te no google
<MarconM> nuno_nunes: sim sim
<MarconM> o hggdh estava a me ajudar
<MarconM> ele fez um otimo trabalho q eu vou testar agora
<MarconM> estou instalar o linux aqui
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> MarconM: estpu de volta
<MarconM> hggdh: ola
<MarconM> hggdh: estou aqui na luta
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> pois, por cá, tenho que sair de novo...
<MarconM> rsrs ok
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-16
<Guest11891> acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 12.04 lts gostaria de saber se existe algum programa para ser usado em uma assistência técnica de informática. Desde já agradeço  a ajuda
<astroo-> faz /nick 1quequeiras e sem possivel dono
<oparango> Alguem ai ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<oparango> Pq meu amigos conseguem acessar um site e eu nao ?
<astroo-> usa vpn server
<astroo-> pode ser algum filtro que tenhas
<oparango> O site nao e meu !
<astroo-> a ligaçao tambem nao
<astroo-> ve o privado
<gabriel_> pessoal
<gabriel_> alguem pode me ajudar
<gabriel_> com relação ao telcado aqui no Ubuntu
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta
<gabriel_> Sou novo no mundo Linux - Ubuntu e encontro um pequeno problema! Uso um notebook modelo LG A410 , infelizmente a tecla ALTGR  (alt direita) está danificada e não funciona. No windows para fazer o simbolo de barra / eu usava CTRL + ALT + Q  e para fazer interrogação e u usava o CTRL + ALT + W porém aqui no Ubuntu é precico usar o ALTGR (Tecla que nao possuo) é possivel alterar os comandos para que seja usado o CTRL + ALT n
<gabriel_> me recomendaram o ATALHOS PERSONALIZADOS do MENU ubuntu porém nao sei o que colocar no campo COMANDO
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<gabriel_> Obrigado :)
<astroo-> deve haver 1 teclado virtual algures
<gabriel_> sim,   mas nao existe nenhuma solução de substitor o ALT-GR por ALT+CTRL seila
<astroo-> gabriel_  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<subzero> alguem on?
<c0d3Bit> Alguém aqui usa o IRSSI?
<c0d3Bit> Alguém em casa?
<c0d3Bit> O povo ta dormindo ainda?
<c0d3Bit> Alguém pra me tirar uma dúvida?
<CyL_> !pergunta | c0d3Bit
<ubotu-br> c0d3Bit: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<CyL_> root__: Não vai fazer a pergunta?
<c0d3Bit> Alguém vivo por aqui?
<CyL_> c0d3Bit: Você pode fazer sua pergunta. Ficar entrando e saindo do canal pode ser entendido como uma forma de flood também, sugiro corrigir o que estiver causando isso.
<c0d3Bit> pra fazer a critica foi rapido...mas pra procurar saber sobre minha dúvida passou batido feito passarinhos livres fora da gaiola.
<c0d3Bit> :)
<CyL_> c0d3Bit: Heh, eu me mostrei disponível por 3 vezes. Acho que o problema não está em mim...
<c0d3Bit> Vou falar contigo.
<c0d3Bit> não consegui abrir uma janela pra falar contigo CyL_
<CyL> Fale aqui no canal mesmo
<CyL> !pvt | c0d3Bit
<ubotu-br> c0d3Bit: Por favor, faça sua pergunta no canal para que outros possam ajudar, beneficiar-se de suas perguntas e respostas, e assegurar que você não está sendo mal aconselhado. Saiba que algumas pessoas consideram falta de educação enviar mensagens particulares sem que isso seja solicitado à elas antes.
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Faça no canal mesmo a sua pergunta
<c0d3Bit> Desde ontem eu pergunto....
<c0d3Bit> Primeiro eu queria saber se tem alguém aqui que usa o irssi
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Qual a dúvida técnica?
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Alguma pessoas podem não querer expor suas preferências pessoais
<c0d3Bit> haha
<c0d3Bit> até isso??
<c0d3Bit> Blz,deixa quieto ;)
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Bom, saber quem usa irssi não é uma dúvida 'per se'. Se isso interessa de verdade, eu uso o irssi.
<c0d3Bit> Pq quem poderia tirar a minha dúvida talvez seria algum usuário do irssi
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Não necessariamente, eu uso o irssi, e também me sinto a tirar dúvidas de outros clientes de IRC
<c0d3Bit> *alguém
<CyL> c0d3Bit: *me sinto habilitado
<c0d3Bit> Blz,tu sabe fazer a ligação dele com o Tor?
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Viu como não era uma dúvida de irssi?
<c0d3Bit> tecnicamente sim
<c0d3Bit> porque pela interface gráfica tudo é bem mais fácil
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Pelo contrário, tecnicamente não
<c0d3Bit> pela interface gráfica é só chegar e preencher os campos,ja na linha de comando é no braço mesmo...bem diferente
<CyL> c0d3Bit: O TOR funciona como um proxy de sockets, então ele é agnóstico ao programa utilizado para realizar conexões. Não importa se é irssi, ou até mesmo um cliente IRC
<c0d3Bit> Eu sei,mas é diferente de configurar o irssi para o pidgin
<c0d3Bit> Eu vou desenrolar aqui
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Até onde me lembro, o TOR possui um envelopador que se encarrega de direcionar as conexões. Se entender qual a sua ncessidade de uso do TOR posso talvez sugerir uma alternativa mais prática, funcional e adequada.
<c0d3Bit> Pode falar
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Pode falar
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Primeiro preciso entender qual a necessidade de seu uso do TOR
<c0d3Bit> Eu ja sou usuário do Tor a muito tempo.
<c0d3Bit> Apenas quero fazer a ligação dele pelo irssi
<c0d3Bit> mas deixa quieto eu vou desenrolar aqui
<c0d3Bit> valeu ai
<CyL> c0d3Bit: E porque precisa utilizar o TOR no se dia-a-dia, é isso que preciso entender
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Boa sorte
<CyL> c0d3Bit: BTW, o Snowden foi preso por que estava utilizando os nós do TOR. Depois da prisão dele ficou claro que o governo americano controla vários nós da rede. Só a título de esclarecimento.
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Digo, me referi ao Snowden quando na verdade queria me referir ao Bradley Manning. O Snowden ainda está em liberdade, e alguns dizem que possivelmente viria ao Brasil, mas o caso dele é totalmente diferente
<c0d3Bit> Ele deve ter cometido algum deslize tbm
<c0d3Bit> Enquanto ele pisar aqui no Brasil ele deve ta louco de querer isso
<c0d3Bit> Eu vi isso no jornal
<CyL> c0d3Bit:Tecnicamente o Manning não cometeu nenhum deslize. O único deslize que ele cometeu foi a chamada 'boca grande', que não tem nenhuma incfluência de cuasa e efeito técnico para uso da rede TOR
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Só estou lhe alertando que se acha que está seguro por trás da rede TOR, sainba que *não está*. O Bradley Manning é somente o caso mais famoso, mas depois que ficou calro que vários governos controlam a rede, diversas outras pessoas já foram presas.
<c0d3Bit> Tem muito cara vacilão tbm
<c0d3Bit> genio na informática e burro em matéria de malícia
<CyL> c0d3Bit: E vice-versa
<c0d3Bit> Pois é
<CyL> c0d3Bit: De qualquer forma, fica o aviso, sugiro procurar alternativas mais confiáveis.
<c0d3Bit> Vc usa alguma alternativa mais confiável que o Tor?
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Qual a necessidade do seu uso do TOR?
<c0d3Bit> É uma pena tanta gente no canal e só tem eu e vc batendo um papo
<c0d3Bit> Eu acho que a necessidade de quem usa o Tor é a privacidade
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Bom, as conversas ficam logadas, caso alguém se interesse por elas na posteridade
<c0d3Bit> Eu sempre usei,a questão é de configurar ele no meu client
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Privacidade pode ser em diversos aspectos. Posso sugerir algumas outras alternativas, mas primeiro preciso entender por que você precisa dessa privacidade. Por exemplo, você está expondo o seu IP publicamente aqui no IRC, enquanto eu não. E nenhum de nós dois está usando o TOR.
<c0d3Bit> Eu sei
<c0d3Bit> mas eu estou conectado em uma internet bem distante da minha casa
<c0d3Bit> :)
<c0d3Bit> "Crime perfeito não deixa suspeito"
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Risos, o que no meu ponto de vista aumenta sua privacidade em 0
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Bom, há uma certa confusão lúdica no imaginário popular acerca de algumas coisas da informática, essa de estar usando a internet do outro é uma delas.
<c0d3Bit> Mais engraçado é saber que o dono não sabe que eu uso.
<c0d3Bit> Risos
<CyL> c0d3Bit: De qualquer forma estou de saída. um abraço ao amigo.
<CyL> c0d3Bit: Mais engraçado é saber que vc comete delitos e não se envergonha em dizer
<c0d3Bit> Pois é
<c0d3Bit> :D
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<h2k1> a
<MarconM> hggdh: \o
<b010010111> boa tarde...gostaria de saber se da para instalar no lugar do wicd no matriux...o progama do ubuntu 12.04 de rede?
<Cclaudio> olá, boa tarde. Gostaria de saber se já há suporte nativo para a nvidia gt525m, queria voltar a usar o ubuntu, mas sempre que instalo o driver ele começa a dar erro na máquina
<Welton> ola
<Welton> baixei o ubunto 13,10 desktop
<Welton> como faço pra instalé-lo no computador a partir do pendriver?
<OliveiraBorges> Aonde mudo a quantidade de conexoes simultaneas que o mysql suporta ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<OliveiraBorges> ola
<astroo-> ola
<OliveiraBorges> o que manda
<astroo-> o costume dar 1 pouco de ajuda se possivel
<Jean___> ow galera como que eu tiro de um arquivo txt todas as palavras BRANCO com cut ou algo assim
<astroo-> ola
<yangm> algum conhecedor de git ai?
<yangm> http://blog.thiagobelem.net/automatizando-a-instalacao-deploy-e-atualizacao-de-sites-com-git/
<yangm> [20:23]  <yangm> eu dou push mas ele não atualiza o site
<yangm> [20:23]  <yangm> não dá erro, nada
<hggdh> Jean___: sed -i -e 's/BRANCO/BLAHBLAH/' arquivo
<mirqui> boa noite ;)
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-17
<allebrandtthales> Alguém aqui?
<allebrandtthales> Preciso de ajuda para instalar o Ubuntu em um ultrabook da Dell 14z
<denisalvesbh> bom dia minha gente!
<r13n> bom dia.
<r13n> já aconteceu com alguem de se logar em um terminal ssh e apos o digita da senha congelar o acesso?
<l1m4> instalei o ubuntu 12.04 minimal e gostaria de instalar apenas o gnome classic instalei somente o pacote gnome-session-fallback mais nao entra preciso de algum outro para funciona?
<denisalvesbh> r13n, eu nunca vi isso, mas depois de um tempo ele descongela?
<r13n> denisalvesbh, ateh agora noa descongelo
<denisalvesbh> ja tem quanto tempo isso?
<r13n> uns 15 minutos
<denisalvesbh> r13n, hmmmmmm, tenta abrir outro acesso
<r13n> nos logs aparece que eu obtive acesso
<r13n> eu to fazendo umas mudanças aqui e vamos ver se vai dar certo
<r13n> acesso de outra maquina com outra distro e ip direfente e consegui logar embora tenha aparecido algunas erros
<r13n> denisalvesbh, seguinte
<denisalvesbh> r13n, entendo, mas para comparar teria que ser a mesma distribuiçao nao?
<r13n> o ploblema
<r13n> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<r13n> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<r13n> 	LANGUAGE = (unset),
<r13n> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<r13n> 	LANG = "pt_BR.UTF-8"
<r13n>     are supported and installed on your system.
<r13n> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<r13n> a soluçao
<r13n> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<r13n> o estranho é que nao congela quando é de debian para debian
<r13n> ja de um fedora para debian congela apos a senha
<r13n> loco nao
<denisalvesbh> r13n, realmente é estranho. Eu nunca vi esse tipo de problema. Talvez no fedora tenha alguma configuraçao que atrapalhe o funcionamento
<r13n> tbm acho
<denisalvesbh> como teste no fedora, removeria o ssh e instalava ele denovo...
<r13n> vou tentar isso
<r13n> mas pode ser alguma variavel do meu ambiente
<r13n> pq se eu trocar a porta do ssh para default funciona que é uma maravilha
<r13n> agora se trocar por uma de minha preferencia dai começa a dar essas tretas
<denisalvesbh> r13n, ahhhhhhh entao agora nos ja temo a informaçao
<r13n> denisalvesbh, um pouco mas completa
<r13n> rsrsrs
<r13n> qual a sua opniao sobre isso denisalvesbh ?
<denisalvesbh> r13n, talvez alguma configuraçao de firewall ou app de segurança.
<r13n> pode ser
<r13n> no host remoto já esta liberado corretamente no firewall
<denisalvesbh> r13n, a muito tempo atraz eu usei o fedora, eu me lembro que ele tinha um app de segurança, que ficava alertando e pedindo confirmação. talvez seja isso ;)
<r13n> no fedora o firewall esta desativado
<r13n> linux SE tbm esta desativado
<denisalvesbh> r13n, eitaaaaa
<r13n> vou verificar as variaveis e debugar um poco mais os logs
<denisalvesbh> agora eu nao sei onde fica, mas rolava de apagar as chaves do ssh, pq qdo vc conectar denovo ele vai salvar denovo e corretamente
<denisalvesbh> r13n, verifica a questao das chaves!
<r13n> foi umas das primeiras coisas que fiz
<denisalvesbh> r13n, :(
<r13n> vou debugar
<r13n> vai demorar um poco mas nois acha e resolve o problema
<denisalvesbh> r13n, vai ter ser, pq se nao vamos ficar o dia inteiro especulando
<r13n> verdade
<denisalvesbh> r13n, o host e client estao na mesma rede?
<r13n> nao
<r13n> to acessando de dentro para fora
<denisalvesbh> r13n, hmmm talvez alguma abertura de porta em algum roteador
<denisalvesbh> r13n, algum foward
<r13n> claro que minha maquina nao passa por proxy e to acesso full no firewall
<r13n> vou tentar isso
<denisalvesbh> r13n, dns, dns reverso
<r13n> pode ser
<denisalvesbh> r13n, estava considerando o host e client mesma rede ;)
<r13n> vou conectar daqui a poco direto no modem
<r13n> e fazer o teste
<denisalvesbh> r13n, faz os testes e conta pra gente :D
<r13n> certeza
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<antonio__> bom dia
<antonio__> tem alguem na sala com um bom tempinho para poder me orientar?
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<mirqui> fala , , se eu souber
<CyL> antonio__: A melhor coisa a fazer é simplesmente perguntar.
<antonio__> ok e obrigado
<antonio__> estou precisando montar um servidor para atender a tres notebooks e duas impressoras para usopessoal da minha familia
<antonio__> procurei fazer pelo windows e tive informações que o ubuntu é o melho por varios motivos e dentre eles por ser livre.
<CyL> antonio__: Provavelmente por você também não precisar incorrer em custos de licenças
<antonio__> porem todos q baixo vem a extensao.iso, e mesmo meu pc estando lendo o cd/dvd como primeiro boot eu nao consigo a dar oot usando o ubuntu
<antonio__> consigo pelo windows, menos pelo ubuntu.....
<antonio__> como posso fazer para instalar????
<CyL> antonio__: Vc consegue dar boot pelo CD/DVD do windows?
<antonio__> sim
<antonio__> e tenho baixado 8 ubuntu de sites diferente inclusive deste site q estamos
<CyL> antonio__: Como está gerando o cd/dvd do ubuntu?
<antonio__> e ano consigo a dar boot
<antonio__> da forma q eu copio do site, pois nao consigo ou nao sei tirar da extenção .iso
<CyL> antonio__: Tem um pendrive de pelo menos 1 GB disponível?
<antonio__> sim
<antonio__> eu tenho
<CyL> antonio__: Sugiro tentar gerar uma mídia de instalação através do pendrive
<CyL> !usb | antonio__
<ubotu-br> antonio__: Para mais informações sobre como instalar o Ubuntu a partir de um pendrive veja http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-instalar-o-Ubuntu-pelo-pendrive
<antonio__> neste momento estou concluindo o download do ubuntu tanto para 64 bits quanto para 32
<antonio__> ok
<mirqui> tem image iso ?
<mirqui> no seu programa que grava cd\dvd tem como gravar a imagem iso
<antonio__> eu tenho todos gravados no cd com iso
<mirqui> vc não vai conseguir mudar a extenção do arquivo , senão corrompe ele
<antonio__> ok, tem q permanecer com a extensao iso, certo
<mirqui> vc tem que gravar a imagem iso para um cd normal
<antonio__> mas como fazer o meu pc dar boot estando em iso
<mirqui> não
<antonio__> entao, ja copiei
<mirqui> vc grava a imagem iso para um formato .exe
<mirqui> qual programa vc usa para gravar cd\dvd ?
<antonio__> eu tenho 8 dvd copiado com a extensao iso,,,,,,,,,,, destes tem uns 2 q descomapctei, mas foi inutil
<r13n> denisalvesbh, kkkkk um bom reboot no fedora veio funfo
<antonio__> estou usando o nero
<mirqui> no nero n]ao entendo
<antonio__> ha ta
<mirqui> tem o xpbrurner
<antonio__> o gravei tb pelo meu notebook e nele esta instalado o windows 8
<mirqui> ele grava uma imagem iso para um programa executavel
<antonio__> ai gravei por ele tb
<mirqui> um momento
<antonio__> ok
<denisalvesbh> r13n, vc deu reboot no fedora e tudo ok? assim de graça?
<denisalvesbh> r13n, :D
<r13n> denisalvesbh, pois eh
<r13n> vou levar meu noto junto comigo quando for ao psiquiatra hahaha
<r13n> denisalvesbh, vlw pelo help se precisar tamo ai. voce me deu sorte :D
<antonio__> me perdoe pela santa burrice, mas nao entendi este reboot no fedora
<denisalvesbh> r13n, com nois num garra e se garrar nois desgarra :D
<denisalvesbh> antonio__, esse reboot do fedora é um teste que o r13n estava fazendo ;)
<antonio__> ok, obrigado e nao foi resposta para mim
<denisalvesbh> antonio__, preocupa nao ;)
<antonio__> pq estou todo enrolado para fazer um servidor
<r13n> antonio__, pq meu fedora estama alguns dias ligados e como só trampo remoto com ssh acessando diversas distros deve ter dado algum problema em minhas variaveis de ambiente
<antonio__> ok
<antonio__> obrigado
<r13n> antonio__, servidor de que se ta fazendo?
<denisalvesbh> antonio__, estava começando a ler a sua duvida.
<antonio__> amigo, eu preciso fazer um servidor para minha casa, onde ira operar com 3 a 4 notebooks e duas impressoras
<antonio__> tentei pelo windows, e depois de algumas informações estou tentando fazer com o ubuntu
<antonio__> mas esta osso, pois nao consigo nem a mesmo dar boot qdo coloco ele em minha maquina
<antonio__> tenho 8 dvd baixado, 6 deles com a extensao iso, e os dois eu consegui a descomapcta-los
<antonio__> porem foi inutil, pois qdo coloco qualquer um deles em minha maquina nao consigo dar boot e se eu coloco o windows consigo a botear minha maquina
<antonio__> mas devido a custo e legalização gostaria de fazer o servidor com o ubuntu
<antonio__> mas esta hiper dificil, nao impossivel
<antonio__> kkkkkkk
<antonio__> ixi, apertei o q nao devia,,,,,, sou inciante neste chat
<r13n> ok antonio__
<r13n> na verdade voce nao precisa disso tudo
<r13n> apenas do netinstall do ubuntu
<r13n> estaja com essa maquina conectada a internet
<antonio__> estou com a maquila ligada,,,,,,,,, no momento esta fazendo o download do ubuntu
<antonio__> e o netinstall nao esta dentro do pacote do ubuntu?
<antonio__> estou com a maquina conectada a internet, pois estou fazendo download do ubuntu 32 e 64 bits
<r13n> antonio__, ubuntu desktop?
<antonio__> estou fazendo download do ubuntu que esta como recomendado, e nao é o desktop
<mirqui> entendeu o que é imagem iso  e arquivo executável ?
<antonio__> sim, isto quer dizer que teria q conseguir dar boot no pc
<antonio__> e pq será q nao estou conseguindo a dar boot?
<mirqui> calma , boot é consequencia
<mirqui> vc tem windows instalado na máquina ?
<antonio__> tenho sim
<antonio__> windows xp
<mirqui> gravou a imagem iso e transformou em arquivo executável ?
<antonio__> amigo infelismente nao sei fazer esta conversao
<antonio__> qual programa uso para fazer esta transformação
<mirqui> pega o xp burner , é leve e faz esta conversão
<mirqui> tem no site baixaki
<antonio__> ok
<antonio__> vou procura-lo agora
<mirqui> blza ;)
<antonio__> e apos esta transformação é provavel q sera poossive o boot na maquina
<mirqui> sim , tranquilo
<mirqui> vc não consegue dar boot por que acho que a imagem iso não foi trasformada em exe
<antonio__> ok amigo, e caso surgir alguma duvida qto a fazer o servidor irei me recorrer a este chat novametne
<antonio__> mas no momento obrigado
<mirqui> de servidor não entendo nada , mas do ubuntu , está parte sei :)
<mirqui> é a única coisa que seu :)
<r13n> estamos ai pra ajudar.
<OliveiraThiago> olá
<OliveiraThiago> alguem pode me dizer como faço para fazer meu ipod ser reconhecido no ubuntu 13.10?
<ANTONIO__> BOA TARDE A TODOS
<ANTONIO__> ALGUEM SABERIA ME DIZER SE O NOME DO PROGRMAA QUE TRANSFORMA ISO EM SEXECUTAVEL É::::::::::::: SP BRUNER OU XP BURNER
<ANTONIO__> amigos, como posso instalar o ubuntu.iso em meu pc, pois este nao da boot,,,,,,,,,,,,,, e com o windows ele da boot normalmentnte
<ANTONIO__> bom dia,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<ANTONIO__> qual o programa que posso transformar    ubuntu.so para uma extensao executal q podera ser lida pelo boot do meu computador, igaul e lido no windows
<RustedBR> Olá, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<RustedBR> Olá?
<RustedBR> Bom, estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> O que eu faço?
<RustedBR> Estou tentando instalar desde ontem e não dormi ainda.
<RustedBR> ?
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<RustedBR> Estou com um problema na instalação do ElementaryOS, eu utilizo o boot via Flash USB feito no LiLi e quando eu tento dar o boot aparece um símbolo de um teclado com um pequeno boneco porém depois isso some e fica uma linha piscando no canto superior esquerdo da minha tela.
<Guest28247> Bom dia alguém poderia me dizer se já tem o drive de video para o del inspirion 14z
<Guest28247> ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<sky_fy> tardeee
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)
<Flosstradamous> Boas, alguém ?
<denisalvesbh> boasss
<souto_marcus> Boa tarde, pessoa. Estou com um problema aqui e não consegui resolver, ainda. Ontem tentei atualizar o adobe flash player e ficou dando erro. Tentei de várias formas: pela central de programas, pelo link que o próprio site do youtube dá, etc etc... Nenhuma das formas deu certo. Alguém ajuda aí? :)
<mirqui> tem uma outra verção
<mirqui> na atualização mesmo
<denisalvesbh> souto_marcus, eu tentaria remover o navegador e faria a reinstalaçao do navegador e plugin
<mirqui> é da adobe , e a outra é do ubuntu acho
<mirqui> sim , tbm é uma boa
<souto_marcus> acho que perdi a resposta à minha pergunta
<souto_marcus> haha
<souto_marcus> Boa tarde, pessoal. Estou com um problema aqui e não consegui resolver, ainda. Ontem tentei atualizar o adobe flash player e ficou dando erro. Tentei de várias formas: pela central de programas, pelo link que o próprio site do youtube dá, etc etc... Nenhuma das formas deu certo. Alguém ajuda aí? :)
<mirqui> ?
<OliveiraBorges> Meu Mysql nao inicia, nao da START, o que posso fazer ?
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: Qual a mensagem de erro?
<OliveiraBorges> MySQL Daemon failed to start.
<OliveiraBorges> Starting mysqld:                                           [FAILED]
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: faça um pastebin de 'sudo dmesg'
<hggdh> e veja o log do mysql
<OliveiraBorges> http://pastebin.com/41KN0y58
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: Vc tem partiçãod e swap?
<OliveiraBorges> Acho que nao...
<OliveiraBorges> tenho uma vps
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: O seu computador ficou sem memória, provavelmente não está conseguindo fazer page out das página não utilizadas
<OliveiraBorges> dentro do meu vps eu nao fiz nada nao.
<OliveiraBorges> CyL, eu to executando um script com varias threads
<OliveiraBorges> mas as conexoes estao ficando abertas com o mysql
<OliveiraBorges> to tentando fechar tudo.
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: Hmm, então vc provavelmente chegou no limite do contratado
<OliveiraBorges> aumentar o numero de conexoes simultaneas
<OliveiraBorges> o limite eh baseado no que ?
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: Contratou um VPS com quanto de memória?
<OliveiraBorges> vou perguntar aqui no chat.
<OliveiraBorges> 2GB
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: No que você paga
<OliveiraBorges> oi... ?
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: Bom, 2GB deveria ser suficiente para a maioria das tarefas
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: Não sei o que está fazendo, mas em todo o caso o erro é que vc ficou sem memória
<OliveiraBorges> quando eu dou CRLT-Z enquanto o scritp esta sendo executado..
<OliveiraBorges> algumas conexoes ficam abertas com o mysql ?
<OliveiraBorges> eu estou usando thread e abrindo 100 processos ao mesmo tempo
<OliveiraBorges> estou testando desde semana passada
<OliveiraBorges> mas ontem o mysql nao quis startar mais
<Antonio__> boa tarde amigos da cominidade
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: Tente reiniciar a máquina e ver se o MySQL executa. Vc está sem memória, é isso que está impedindo o MySQL de iniciar
<Antonio__> estou precisando de um apoio, alguem pode me ajudar?
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: Evidentemente faça isso *antes* de iniciar o dito script
<CyL> !pergunta | Antonio__
<ubotu-br> Antonio__: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<hggdh> OOM killed process 3620 (python) vm:1873708kB, rss:1627308kB <- um python usando 1,6G de memória
<Antonio__> tentei instalar o ubuntu 32 bits e 64 bits
<OliveiraBorges> CyL, onde eu SETo as config do mysql, para aguentar mais conexoes simultaneamente.
<Antonio__> e todos os dois me deixou uma mesnagem no monitor que meu cpu é incompativel, ou seja o meu cpu é i686
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: Provavelmente em algum arquivo de configuração. Sugiro dar uma olhada na página do manual do MySQL.
<OliveiraBorges> Estou reiniciando a maquina, foda que quando reiniciar ela nao volta automatico, tenho que ir no atendmento
<CyL> Antonio__: i686 ´e o instruction set utilizado para compilar o linux, qual o processador do seu computador?
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: veja o que o hggdh lhe falou, somente um processo seu estava alocando 1,6GB de memória
<Antonio__> alguem sabe como posso baixar um UBUNTU compativel par
<Antonio__> asus a7s8x-mx
<CyL> Antonio__: Essa é a placa mãe, não o processador
<Antonio__> ok, vou verificar qual é e escreverei aki
<Antonio__> AMD DUROM               1.79GHZ, E 736MB,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, foi o que encontrei
<CyL> Antonio__: De acordo com a wikipedia seu processador é de 32 bits
<xGrind> Antonio__, melhor usar Xubuntu -> www.xubuntu.org
<CyL> Antonio__: Não adianta tentar instalar o ubuntu 64 bits
<Antonio__> entao, na pagina prinicipal aki do chat eu baixei ambos  e tentei com os dois
<CyL> Antonio__: Além do que o xGrind falou
<Antonio__> e tive a mesma mensagem
<CyL> Antonio__: Eu havia lhe recomendado tentar fazer uma mídia liveUSB, vc tentou?
<xGrind> Antonio__, q mensagem?
<Antonio__> ainda nao,,,,,,,,,,,,, vou fazer agora uma vez que no cd parece nao estar dando muito certo
<Antonio__> vou fazer e tentar
<Antonio__> estou baixando o ubuntu parbaixarpq vai demorar , pelo site oficial e agora vou sair 32bits novamentea
<Antonio__> minha net e uma tartaruga
<Antonio__> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<CyL> Antonio__: Vc pode usar a mídia que já baixou, não precisa baixar de novo
<Antonio__> obrigado a todos por enqto
<OliveiraBorges> CyL, Reiniciei e funcinou
<OliveiraBorges> vlw..
<Antonio__> e so passar para o pendriver?
<Antonio__> assim farei
<Antonio__> amigos me desculpem pela insistencia, mas do linux, ou ubuntu nao sei quase nada
<CyL> Antonio__: veja o tutorial que havia indicado
<c0d3Bit_> Tem uma apostila boa do Ubuntu pra vc
<Antonio__> ok
<Antonio__> ele ja esta aberto
<CyL> Antonio__: é só seguir ele então
<Antonio__> ok
<OliveiraBorges> Cyl, me diz ai uns topicos pra procurar no google de como analisar desempenho, processos, essas coisas..
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: Pode usar esses mesmo que vc perguntou
<OliveiraBorges> blz, vou dar uma pesquisada melhor
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai programa em python, como eu coloco o % em uma query SQL, ta dando erro de sintaxe..
<xGrind> OliveiraBorges, eu comecei a estudar python agora. se puder te ajudar
<CyL> xGrind: pvt?
<rodrigopvai>                                                   
<rodrigopvai>                  `.
<rodrigopvai>                  /+
<rodrigopvai>                `oyo`      ..
<rodrigopvai>               -ys.`-    ./.
<rodrigopvai>              `+y/  :``:oy+      ``
<rodrigopvai>        `   ./ss/`  /:+ssso-`  ./-`
<rodrigopvai>       `o-  .++`   -+ssssso//+ss-  `-     `-`
<rodrigopvai>       ++:`  :`  `+sssso/.`-+ss-   --   `-/`
<rodrigopvai>      .o`.: ./` -osssso``:osss:    :. `:s/`
<rodrigopvai>      :: `-/ss` +sss//o/ossss+`   :y:.+y/`
<rodrigopvai>      -` `/sss+`-so--/sssssss-    -s+oso`
<CyL> @kick rodrigopvai
<rodrigopvai>        ./sssss+-/+/sso+ossss`   `:ssss-
<rodrigopvai>        :yssso++ooso+:-`:ssss`  .+ssss+
<rodrigopvai>        /ss++o/+sso-..- .soso``:ssssss/
<rodrigopvai>       `-o+`/sssss+..`--/o.+s-+sssssss/
<Anon_Linux_> afs porque eu fiu kikado?
<CyL> @kban Anon_Linux_
<hggdh> deveria saber...
<CyL> @ban remove *!~Anon_Linu@189.114.175.35.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br
<ubotu-br> CyL: Error: There are no persistent bans for that hostmask.
<CyL> Hmmm
<hggdh> @ban remove Anon_Linux_!*@*
<ubotu-br> hggdh: Error: There are no persistent bans for that hostmask.
<NETfellow> alguem precisando de suporte?
<hggdh> humph
<CyL> @op
<CyL> @deop
<CyL> hggdh: Pronto
<hggdh> heh
<CyL> hggdh: Ao que parece ele acvhou que isso era legal
<Anon_Linux_> desculpa gente
<hggdh> pois é. Espero que não repita
<Anon_Linux_> ok.. agora eu sei não vai.. hehe
<CyL> Bom senhores, vou precisar sair um abraço a todos
<Anon_Linux_> Ok.. ate +
<Anon_Linux_> valeu pela ajuda...
<hggdh> Anon_Linux_: é sempre bom ler as regras do canal
<Anon_Linux_> pelas dicas...
<Anon_Linux_> ok...
<hggdh> CyL: cheers
<Anon_Linux_> Ubuntu 12.04 é o mais seguro ate agora?
<NETfellow> Anon_Linux_, bem e o que o governo britanico diz..... na minha opinião o ubuntu 12.04 e o mais estavel ate o momento....
<Anon_Linux_> eu sempre gostei do ubuntu 12.04
<NETfellow> Anon_Linux_, o 12.04 e o mais estavel da familia ate aqui mas não e o melhor em novidades
<NETfellow> Anon_Linux_, bem se você quer novidades e tem uma boa maquina vai de 13.10 mas se gosta de estabilidade fique no 12.04
<igorpdc> boa tarde
<igorpdc> a versão x64 só é para processadores amd?
<Daekdroom> igorpdc, não. Processadores Intel com instruções EMT64 também
<Daekdroom> Se não me engano, todos os processadores Intel as possuem atualmente, até os mais baratos.
<igorpdc> valeu cara
<igorpdc> qual o melhor programa pra fazer o boot pelo usb?
<Daekdroom> Pelo Ubuntu eu uso o usb-creator-gtk
<igorpdc> pelo windows
<Daekdroom> Mas existe o unetbootin, que eu tenho certeza que está disponível para o Windows.
<igorpdc> tranquilo
<igorpdc> obrigado
<MaxKrypke> ol
<Antonio__> boa noite
<MaxKrypke> Boa
<Antonio__> alguem pode me informar quais os caminhos a seguir para poder fazer um servidor utilizando o UBUNTU,
<Antonio__> irei usar 4 notebook e 3 impressoras neste servidor
<MaxKrypke> Como que registra o nick aqui?
<Antonio__> estou tentando instalar o UBUNTU  em minha maquina desde as 06horas da manha
<Antonio__> e ate agora nao consegui nada
<Antonio__> ja estou perdendo a paciencia.kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Antonio__> apos dar boot pelo meu ubuntu, tenho a mensagem a seguir:   este kernel requer uma cpu x86_64, mas só detectou um cpu i686. incapaz de arrancar - use um apropriado do kernel para o seu cpu.
<Antonio__> alguem pode me ajudar. estou super perdido,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,este ubuntu é muito mais dificil de ser instalado que qualquer windows
<Antonio__> q devo fazer para instalar o ubntu
<Antonio__> este ultimo q baixei esta escrito como 32bits
<Antonio__> me ajudem por favor
<Antonio__> a mensagem q esta aparecendo é:::::::: este kernel requer uma cpu x86_64, mas só detectou um cpu i686. incapaz de arrancar - use um apropriado do kernel para o seu cpu.
<Antonio__> oi
<Antonio__> ninguem sabe tb
<Antonio__> perdi o meu tutorial para instalar o ubuntu,,,,,,,,,,,, alguem pode me informar onde encontrar novamente
<Captain_Crunch> Boa noite alguém me sabe dizer porque é que no xubuntu quando abro o steam não se consegue ver bem o que esta escrito aparece quase tudo em branco?
<Antonio__> formatei meu pendrive,, e fiquei sem o tutorial, e nao me recordo de onde copiei
<Rudineiw> Antonio__: baixe o Ubuntu 32 bits
<Rudineiw> Antonio__: pois sua máquina não suporta o Ubuntu 64 bits
<Antonio__> ja baixei
<Antonio__> ao menos esta escrito 32
<CyL> !usb | Antonio__
<ubotu-br> Antonio__: Para mais informações sobre como instalar o Ubuntu a partir de um pendrive veja http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-instalar-o-Ubuntu-pelo-pendrive
<Antonio__> olha so o q esta escrito no que eu baixei::::::::::                        ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386
<Antonio__> o que é 64 vem explicito o 64bits
<CyL> Antonio__: Pq baixou o 12.10? Sugiro baixar o 12.04
<Antonio__> ok,
<Antonio__> vou procura-lo
<Antonio__> e para piorar o meu pc para mudança de boot tem apenas .....hd, cdrom, legacy lan, disable, removabre, apenas estas pçoes
<Antonio__> ou seja nao consigo a mudar para dar boot no pendrive
<CyL> Antonio__: Provavelmente removable media atende
<CyL> Antonio__: Pode ser que o pendrive apareça também como um HD
<Antonio__> atendeu nao
<Antonio__> mas eu vou conseguir, ainda nao desanimei
<Antonio__> ok, eu ainda nao mudei para hd,
<Antonio__> mas o resto mudei tdo
<CyL> Antonio__: Você parece ser um usuário relativamente leigo em informática, talvez montar um servidor seja uma tarefa um pouco ousada por enquanto.
<Antonio__> nao diria tao leigo no geral
<Antonio__> mas em linux, ou ubuntu,,,,, confesso q sou sim
<Antonio__> no SO windows, nao sou tao experto mas divirto ate bem com esta area
<CyL> Antonio__: Bom, não leve minha palavras muito a sério, afinal de contas eu provavelmente estou errado. Mas embora muitas coisas sejam semelhantes, o Linux difere do Windows em muitas outras
<Antonio__> ok, ja ouvi dizer isto tb, mas dentro do linux, realmente nao sei nada mesmo
<Antonio__> mas windows, formato maquinas, constantemente
<CyL> Antonio__: Está acostumado a usar a linha de comando no Windows?
<Antonio__> nao nao,,,,,,,,,,,,, na verdade estou acostumado a mudarup no set local de boot
<Antonio__> trocar o sistema operacional, instalar os drivers pertencentes a maquina e por ai vai
<Antonio__> mas alterar linhas de comando nunca fiz
<CyL> Antonio__: Bom, o uso da linha de comando é relativamente comum no Linux, especialmente para servidores. É uma boa iniciativa acostumar-se com ela.
<Antonio__> ok, estou vendo q para eu fazer um servidor nao basta apenas instalar o linuz
<Antonio__> linux
<Antonio__> terei q alterar as linhas de comando?
<CyL> Antonio__: Talvez para uma funcionalidade mais básica não, mas para expandir o servidor em termos de funcionalidade, muito provavelmente sim
<Captain_Crunch> já vi que ninguém é capaz de responder a minha questão certo?
<Antonio__> olha, mas acredito nao ser impossivel, talvez terei q perder umas horinhas de sono para colocar em pratica o q desejo
<CyL> !paciencia | Captain_Crunch
<ubotu-br> Captain_Crunch: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<CyL> Captain_Crunch: De qualquer forma, eu ainda não vi a sua pergunta, talvez seja uma boa hora para repetir, para que eu e outros que ainda não viram tomemos conhecimento da mesma
<Antonio__> acredito q irei conseguir a fazer o servidor e ele ira funcionar da forma q desejo
<CyL> Antonio__: Desejo-lhe sucesso
<Antonio__> nao sei se ajudara o amigo a ter mais animo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, mas eu obtive respostas em todas as minhas perguntas
<Antonio__> nao fiquei sem respostas ate agora, entao amigo, pode fazer sua pergunta, pq aqui tem pessoas competentes e que se dispoem em nos ajudar
<Antonio__> obrigado amigo pela força
<Antonio__> vou batalahar
<Captain_Crunch> ok aki vai
<Captain_Crunch> Boa noite alguém me sabe dizer porque é que no xubuntu quando abro o steam não se consegue ver bem o que esta escrito aparece quase tudo em branco?
<Captain_Crunch> sera que isso so funciona com  o Steam O.S?
<ubuntero> Captain_Crunch, isso parece muito mais problema com placa de vídeo
<ubuntero> Captain_Crunch, qual é o modelo da sua?
<Captain_Crunch> asus V9520MAGIC/T Series
<juniorsilva_> Captain_Crunch vc testou com outra GUI como kde, unity ou gnome?
<Captain_Crunch> nao ainda nao testei com outro
<CyL> Captain_Crunch: Por acaso vc está rodando o Linux numa VM?
<ubuntero> Captain_Crunch, é antes dos jogos que acontece isso ou depois que seleciona um jogo e clica para jogar?
<Antonio__> boa noite amigos e muito obrigado pela força
<ubuntero> Captain_Crunch, pelo que estou lendo, a tela branca acontece quando a placa de vídeo não atende aos requisitos mínimos(que não achei quais são)
<Antonio__> e amanha voltarei mais animado
<Antonio__> boa noite a todos
<Captain_Crunch> nao estao a rodar numa VM estou a rodar no proprio s.o xubuntu eu nao chego a entra no jogo apenas descarreguei o steam e queria agora descarregar o jogo no more room in hell
<ubuntero> Captain_Crunch, essa sua vga é tem GPU da GeForce FX 5200 que já é bastante antiga e acredito mesmo que não atenda aos requisitos
<Captain_Crunch> e quando entro na minha conta da steam ao utilizar o software da steam aparece coisas em braco
<Captain_Crunch> hum ok
<ubuntero> Captain_Crunch, vou continuar dando mais uma pesquisada, mas por enquanto é só o que encontrei
<Captain_Crunch> ok obrigada
<Captain_Crunch> ubuntero: já agora o que achas de uma grafica asus n6200 será que funciona?
<ubuntero> Captain_Crunch, encontrei algo, teria que começar pela nvidia 8000, antes disso dificilmente irá funcionar
<ubuntero> Captain_Crunch, eu estou rodando em uma 8600 gt e não tenho o melhor dos desempenhos
<Captain_Crunch> ok valeu pela ajuda
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> \o
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Rafael> hi, can anyone help me with noob questions?
<Guest53136> how do i install amd drivers?
<astroo-> ola
<Guest53136> algum br pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest53136> como instalar os drivers da amd no ubuntu?
<alegrenfell> olá... estou com dificuldades para instalar o leitor biométrico do meu notebook no ubuntu
<alegrenfell> alguem tem alguma dica?
<astroo-> ola
<alegrenfell> ola
<Guest53136> ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<Powerless> hello, which ubuntu is better for stability?
<astroo-> hello
<Powerless> 12.04 lts or 13.10?
<mirqui> 12.04 is good
<mirqui> long life
<Powerless> i want less bug :P
<Powerless> 12.04 is better for that right?
<mirqui> I liked it more than 13:10, but it is matter of taste
<Powerless> im using linux for 30 minutes and it chashed twice already haha
<mirqui> What are you doing?
<Powerless> i just tried to surch for something and it chashed :P
<Powerless> and the second time i was trying to install a driver
<hggdh> Powerless: language in this channel is Portuguese. Please go to the #ubuntu channel for English
<Powerless> mudemos pra pt entao oras :P
<mirqui> what surch ?
<mirqui> ahaha obrigado
<Powerless> entao
<Powerless> nao uso linux
<Powerless> nunca usei
<Powerless> mas eu to buscando seguranca
<Powerless> linux ainda da isso?
<mirqui> gostei , estou usando a 1 ano
<mirqui> isso não posso te dizer
<mirqui> não conheço tanto assim
<mirqui> mas é que nem windows
<mirqui> 2 senhas
<mirqui> e programas não compatíveis
<mirqui> mas por ser grátis
<hggdh> mirqui: por favor, sentenças completas por linha
<mirqui> e por ter uma política aberta , está valendo
<xGrind> Powerless, isso responde a sua pergunta: http://www.revolucaodigital.net/2014/01/16/estudo-ubuntu-mais-seguro-66977
<xGrind> :)
<Powerless> por ser gratis eu nao me importo tanto...oque eu busco e seguranca e estabilidade
<mirqui> desculpa , quer conversar no prvt ?
<mirqui> sim , é seguro e estável , para mim é bom
<Powerless> brigado pelo link
<Captain_Crunch> boas noites pessoal, queria ficar como root no terminal e escrevi root a apareceu-me uma msg a dizer qualquer coisa do genero get root e eu instalei e agora queria desistalar mas nao sei como fazer alguem me pode ajudar?
<omelete> ?
<astroo-> ola
<Captain_Crunch> so sei que quando escrevo root aparece welcome root e http://root.cern.ch
<xGrind> Captain_Crunch, sudo su
<Captain_Crunch> sim agora ja sei
<Captain_Crunch> mas queria desistalar o programa que instalei e nao sei como fazer
<xGrind> Captain_Crunch, digitou oq pra instalar?
<Captain_Crunch> agora já nao me lembro porque desliguei o pc mas foi qualquer coisa do genero sudo get root
<Captain_Crunch> aparece quando se digita root no ubunto ou xubuntu
<Captain_Crunch> ubuntu
<Captain_Crunch> *
<mirqui> desitala pela central de programas se der
<Captain_Crunch> como faço para acder a isso?
<Captain_Crunch> *aceder?
<mirqui> está do lado esquerdo de sua tela
<mirqui> central de programas do ubuntu , por padrão
<Captain_Crunch> inao é o centro de software do ubuntu?
<mirqui> isso
<mirqui> digita o nome do software que você instalou
<mirqui> e vê se dá para desisntalar
<Captain_Crunch> mirqui, obrigado pela ajuda já esta resolvido.
<mirqui> blza , boa sorte ;)
<Captain_Crunch> xGrind o que tinha digitado foi sudo apt-get install root-system-bin
<Captain_Crunch> aos poucos vou aprendendo a trabalhar com o xubuntu.
<Captain_Crunch> so gostava de saber o porque de quando abro o programa steam não dar para ler alguns campos aparecem com as letra em braco
<Captain_Crunch> ja me disseram que tem a ver com a minha placa mas eu nao tenho a certeza.
<Captain_Crunch> *branco
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-18
<Captain_Crunch> alguém já aconteceu isto?
<xGrind> Captain_Crunch, pra desinstalar, digite: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge root-system-bin
<Brennare18> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<Brennare18> estou com um pequeno problema em abrir o facebook no ubuntu 13.10
<Brennare18> todas as pags que abri até agora estão normais, menos o facebook
<Brennare18> será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<noob> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Guest64951> acabei de instalar o ubuntu...instalei o skype e deu erro interno...abri o chromium e deu erro interno...isso é normal de acontecer no ubuntu? erros do nada?
<astroo-> usa sempre o firefox
<Guest64951> pq?
<locodir-user> oi a todos
<astroo-> ola
<locodir-user> sou novo nisto e estou precisando de fazer 1 backup
<astroo-> backup de...
<locodir-user> da maquina
<locodir-user> tenho a ultima versao instalada
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<locodir-user> queria passar da maquina completa para a pen e vise versa
<Danilo_> oi pessoal
<Danilo_> estou com uma duvida
<Danilo_> como eu faço para o papel de parede do ubunto 12.04 mudar automaticamente ?
<astroo-> ola
<Danilo_> ola astroo
<Danilo_> sabe como eu faço para mudar o papel de parede ?
<GuilhermeCunha> botao direito na area de trabalho
<locodir-user> boa noite a todos fui
<astroo-> ciao
<b010010111> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<b010010111> me diz uma coisa...naum tem nada ver eu estar com linuxmint num chat ubuntu?
<astroo-> nao sei disso
<astroo-> ve o privado
<xGrind> b010010111, não. mint é baseado no ubuntu, então, os comandos são os mesmo
<xGrind> xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, mint. é tudo ubuntu
<b010010111> sim...persebi...mas qndo estava com matriux me disseram que nao era meu lugar
<xGrind> mas oq é esse matriux? kk
<b010010111> pentest
<b010010111> bt é baseado no ubuntu e o matriux no debian
<xGrind> hmm. esse matriux seria melhor no canal do debian br
<xGrind> mesmo o ubuntu sendo baseado no debian, algumas coisas mudam.
<b010010111> é mas naum estou mais com ele estou com mint
<b010010111> matriux é parecido com back track
<b010010111> mas é que gosto desse canal
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Noobsauro> bom dia a todos
<Noobsauro> estou com uma duvida
<Noobsauro> instalei o ubuntu ha pouco tempo e quase tudo que eu tento fazer nele aparece uma mensagem dizendo que deu algum erro interno e fecha o programa...pensei que isso era problemas do windows e nao de linux, sempre me falaram que linux é melhor em tudo mas eu nao consigo nem fazer o basico nele sem dar erro interno
<CyL> Noobsauro: Gostaria de lhe ajudar, mas uma cr´´itic assim, sem ao menos dizer qual a mensagem de erro, fica difícil
<Noobsauro> na verdade eu nao identifiquei se tem um numero de erro
<Noobsauro> por exemplo
<Noobsauro> baixei o compiz gerenciador la
<Noobsauro> fui usar
<Noobsauro> travou
<Noobsauro> e finalizou ele
<CyL> Noobsauro: Só acontece esse erro com o compiz?
<Noobsauro> nao
<Noobsauro> fui instalar um programa e aconteceu tambem
<CyL> Noobsauro: Qual outro programa?
<Noobsauro> mas aí acho que eu baixei o errado
<Noobsauro> o skype
<CyL> Noobsauro: Bom, a minha experiência come sses dois programas especificamente é que eles são um pouco instáveis mesmo
<CyL> Noobsauro: Algo outro?
<Noobsauro> nao tentei fazer muito ainda pois nao sei nem por onde comecar
<Noobsauro> entao acho que sao so esses os problemas ate agora
<CyL> Noobsauro: Está executando o Linux agora?
<Noobsauro> existe alguma opcao melhor pra efeitos igual o compiz?
<Noobsauro> sim to no linux
<CyL> Noobsauro: Já aconteceu algum erro nesta sessão?
<Noobsauro> acabei de logar...ate o momento nada
<Noobsauro> tinha configurado uns efeitos no compiz ontem e deu pau em tudo e nao foi
<Noobsauro> agora liguei o pc e ja estava os efeitos
<CyL> Noobsauro: Como dito, o Compiz é um pouco instavel, especialmente dependendo da sua placa de vídeo
<Noobsauro> antigamento falavam que o linux tinha problemas com amd
<Noobsauro> acho que ainda os tem
<Noobsauro> tenho uma hd6870
<Noobsauro> ou hd6890 nao me lembro ao certo
<CyL> Noobsauro: Eu não conheço muito bem, pois não uso o compiz, só estava te alertando para esse fato
<Noobsauro> vc deixa o seu ubuntu todo original?
<CyL> Noobsauro: Na interface gráfica sim, embora eu prefira o Xubuntu. Uso mais a linha de comando mesmo.
<Noobsauro> vc sabe como faco pra mudar a cor do ubuntu? aquela barra lateral
<CyL> Noobsauro: Tenho muito pouco experiência com o Unity, desculpe. Mas ele é conhecido por não permitir muitas custgomizações.
<Noobsauro> entendi
<Daekdroom> Noobsauro, a princípio a cor da barra lateral tá associada ao papel de parede que você está usando
<Daekdroom> Mas há como instalar ferramentas que permitam mudá-la sem trocar o papel de parede.
<Noobsauro> quais os nomes? outra pergunta..qual extensão o ubuntu usa pra instalar arquivos?
<Daekdroom> compizconfig-settings-manager e unity-tweak-tool; por exemplo. Eu recomendo a segunda por ser mais amigável, ter mais opções de customização ao total e menos chances de quebrar alguma coisa.
<Daekdroom> O Ubuntu pode instalar programas usando pacotes .deb, que você deve sempre preferir, e scripts de instalação pra Linux em geral (que normalmente são arquivos .sh ou .bin, pelo que me lembro)
<Noobsauro> to tentando instalar o java aqui e ta dificil haha
<Noobsauro> so vem arquivo tar.gz
<Daekdroom> Há uma versão do Java nos repositórios
<CyL> Daekdroom: .bin normalmente são "binary bundles" e não scripts
<Noobsauro> vamos ver..
<Noobsauro> tem na central de download esse unity tweak?
<fdallbem> Noobsauro, sim
<Noobsauro> achei nao
<fdallbem> Noobsauro, Ele está com o nome "Ferramenta de ajuste do Unity"
<Noobsauro> nem assim
<Noobsauro> achei o my unity
<Noobsauro> é igual?
<Daekdroom> Noobsauro, qual sua versão do Ubuntu?
<Noobsauro> 12.04
<Daekdroom> Acho que o Unity Tweak só está disponível no 13.10.
<fdallbem> a minha é o 13.10
<Noobsauro> instalei a 12.04 praver se era menos bugada
<fdallbem> pelo que vi na página do desenvolvedor o pacote só esta disponível à partir da versão 12.10
<Noobsauro> vou testar essa myunity entao
<Daekdroom> Eu não tenho certeza, mas acho que essa opção de trocar a cor da barra lateral não existe em todas as versões do Unity.
<CyL> xGrind: Posso mandar um ovt?
<CyL> *pvt
<xGrind> CyL, mandae
<Noobsauro> pessoas preciso rodar o windows8 upgrade assistent no linux alguem sabe se tem como?
<VIsh> olá
<VIsh> estou tentando instalar o virtualbox mas quando tento abrir a virtualizacao da erro
<CyL> !detalhes | VIsh
<ubotu-br> VIsh: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<GFSeguro> Tenho um NetBook Positivo MOBO S7-5500 com 2GB RAM, PROC. Dual Core 1.6GHz, qual melhor distro para configurar a placa de video de maneira adequada?
<GFSeguro> placa de video Intel GMA 3600 Series, o driver que reconhece aqui no meu linux é: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<GFSeguro> Tenho um NetBook Positivo MOBO S7-5500 com 2GB RAM, PROC. Dual Core 1.6GHz, qual melhor distro para configurar a placa de video de maneira adequada? tenho uma placa de video Intel GMA 3600 Series, o driver que reconhece aqui no meu linux é: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<omelete> GFSeguro,  livecd e testa
<GFSeguro> ja estou usando o livecd do Fedora 20 com XFCE mas o desempenho para jogos a bem baixo, CS1.6 aqui com 4fps kk queria configurar de maneira correta
<GFSeguro> Instalei o pacote intel-linux-graphics-installer mas quando executo ele diz que não existe placa intel na maquina
<omelete> jogo ñ sei ñ
<omelete> mas tenho um pc aqui intel atom e funciona mto bem com o xfce
<GFSeguro> sei que funciona, me refiro a jogos 3d(com o Steam) aqui funciona com fps muito baixo
<DBB> tudo okey
<Guest78898> s
<Guest78898> s
<backbox> alguem da um help :(
<backbox> desisto de arrumar isso ;(
<Ernandes> rs
<mirqui> boa noite :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-19
<yangm> como posso ignorar diferentes arquivos para cada branch git?
<yangm> um branch é pra dev e outro pra deploy, se dou rebase de um pro outro sou obrigado a mexer no .gitignore e dar outro commit
<Brazilian> Eae galera
<Brazilian> Alguem meu
<FNXHenry> alguém conseguiu usar o Waves MaxxAudio no dell xps 15 l502x?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> esse programa e baseado em windows ou linux?
<nuno_nunes> lol
<illuminarch> licensed__ xGrind corvolino Boa noiteee povo das antrolas
<xGrind> illuminarch, apareceu :p
<illuminarch> claro...com tua ajuda rsrsrs faz tempo que vim aqui e nem lembrava mais os comandos do irc kkkkkkkk
<corvolino> opa illuminarch
<corvolino> tava esquecido isso aqui já
<corvolino> :P
<Robson_Mrs> ./ ok
<Robson_Mrs> ok
<bode> curitiba
<bode> #curitiba
<bode> como eu faço para achar alguém de curitiba?
<Robson_Mrs> bode, blz
<Robson_Mrs> bode, ja faz um tempo que nao uso irc e por incrivel que pareça nem sei se estou mandando corretamente as ms
<Robson_Mrs> list channel
<Ricardo__> ola pessoal, que legal achei este canal, posso aprender por aqui a usar meu recem instalado ubuntu?
<Fragoso> ola, instalei o ubuntu em um pequeno hd externo, super legal, levo para todo canto, só que não sei usa-lo bem ainda, espero aprender com voces alguns macetes
<Fragoso> estou relembrando como usar o irc, em 1989 usava, e até que lembrei alguma coisa
<AdailtonAbreu> Olá, gostaria de saber se é possível rodar o autoCAD 2014 na última versão do ubuntu?
<insano> bom dia
<omelete> dia
<insano> alguma novidade sobre o unity8?
<omelete> sei ñ
<omelete> virá no novo?
<insano> foi o que eu vi
<insano> que ele já será convergente para todos os dispositivos
<yangm_> preciso de uma ajuda com html mas não acho um canal vivo e apropriado...
<insano> yangm_, manda
<yangm_> insano, http://179.155.39.14:8000/Git/jobs/portal_tn/
<yangm_> coloca a largura pra 1024px
<yangm_> a barra pira
<insano> html5?
<yangm_> estou usando o foundation 5.0.3
<yangm_> só modifiquei duas linhas no sass para que ela mudasse o layout pra mobile em tablets
<yangm_> http://179.155.39.14:8000/Git/jobs/portal_tn/
<yangm_> ops
<yangm_> $topbar-breakpoint: #{upper-bound($medium-range)}; // Change to 9999px for always mobile layout
<yangm_> $topbar-media-query: "only screen and (min-width: #{upper-bound($medium-range)})";
<insano> certo
<insano> aqui tá normal
<yangm_> insano, colocou a largura da janela pra 1024px?
<yangm_> abre o inspector do chrome e ajusta até dar 1024
<insano> aumentei e diminui
<yangm_> insano, http://i.imgur.com/0UUd6ei.png
<yangm_> é assim que fica a 1024px
<yangm_> só exatamente a 1024, 1025 e 1023 já não dão problema
<insano> pera aí
<insano> verdade
<insano> fica assim mesmo
<insano> não era pra ficar?
<yangm_> era pra mostrar só o botão menu e expandir quando clicasse
<yangm_> e quando fosse, por exemplo 1025px mostrava o menu completo normal
<insano> vc está usando algum framework para ele ajustar automaticamente?
<yangm_> foundation
<insano> hmmmm
<insano> não tem como ajustar o momento em que ele muda para o botão de menu?
<yangm_> ele ajusta sozinho em todas as resoluções
<yangm_> o padrão é exibir o menu compacto apenas para celulares
<yangm_> ai eu modifiquei a variável pra medium
<yangm_> que seria para tablets pra baixo
<yangm_> ai ele só engasga exatamente nessa resolução
<insano> acho que seria interessante tu mudar o posicionamento do menu um pouco
<insano> talvez ajude
<yangm_> o problema é que aparece dois menus
<yangm_> deveria aparecer ou um ou outro
<insano> realmente
<insano> yangm_, como o autoajuste do framework está medium
<insano> seria interessante tu mudar o valor de medium, caso isso seja possível
<insano> ou então colocar a resolução exata...
<insano> não dá pra colocar um valor fixo da resolução?
<yangm_> o medium busca o valor do media-query padrão que define o que é um tablet
<yangm_> dá pra por valor fixo,
<yangm_> tentei usar inclusive, mas ai quebrava a versão de pc
<yangm_> 1023px: http://i.imgur.com/nniKXRl.png 1024px: http://i.imgur.com/0UUd6ei.png 1025px: http://i.imgur.com/rmKwjoQ.png
<insano> yangm_, nesse caso tu deve registrar como bug no framework
<yangm_> insano, estou pensando nisso, vou ver se crio uma conta no github
<Guest24556> oi
<Guest24556> estou com problemas de inicialização do ubuntu
<Guest24556> nunca tinha usado
<Guest24556> gostei muito por isso formatei meu pc para fica só ele
<Guest24556> o problema e esse
<Guest24556> Erro:ELF header smaller than expected
<Guest24556> como faço para resolver
<Guest24556> pois naão consigo nem erra na bios
<geovane-nt> Olá, boa tarde
<ctx> boa tarde
<ctx> alguem ja conseguiu resolver o problema do scroll synaptics touchpad ?
<geovane-nt> acho que ainda não
<geovane-nt> ctx vc é de onde
<geovane-nt> ?
<ctx> geovane-nt: goias
<geovane-nt> Vc é especializado em alguma coisa?
<ctx> ainda nao , so curto o movimento open source, uso linux e brinco com python, pq ?
<ctx> mas pretendo fazer sistemas de informação esse ano ou algum curso do tipo
<geovane-nt> vc já terminou o ensino médio
<geovane-nt> ?
<ctx> termino este ano,
<ctx> como trabalho o dia todo estou pensando em fazer o ead da estacio de sá ,
<ctx> acha uma boa escolha ?
<ctx> ?
<ctx> geovane-nt: ?
<geovane-nt> oi?
<geovane-nt> Sim
<geovane-nt> Educação a distancia
<geovane-nt> é uma ótima escolha
<geovane-nt> Desculpa estava atendendo um cliente aqui
<ctx> geovane-nt: vc faz o que da vida ?
<geovane-nt> Eu tenho uma assistência técnica
<geovane-nt> Eu programo
<geovane-nt> desenvolvo site
<geovane-nt> faço manutenção em computadores
<ctx> programa em ?
<geovane-nt> C++, Obcjet Pascal, Php
<ctx> ah sim
<geovane-nt> vc programa?
<MarconM> geovane-nt: voce é um garoto de programa ?
<MarconM> '-'
<Gh0stc0de> haha
<geovane-nt> kkkkkkkkkk
<geovane-nt> sim
<geovane-nt> 50 reais a hora
<geovane-nt> aproveita que ta barato
<Gh0stc0de> E bote barato nisso.kk
<geovane-nt> SHUhuSuhSHuHUSuhS
<ctx> geovane-nt: sei um pouco de py
<geovane-nt> phyton é massa
<MarconM> aeuahueahuea
<MarconM> geovane-nt: ta dificil as coisas neh
<MarconM> aeauhueaheauheaa
<ctx> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> geovane-nt: eu gostaria de aprender C
<MarconM> mas achar escola é foda
<MarconM> tem que ser no google mesmo =(
<geovane-nt> Sim
<geovane-nt> C nem é lá essas coisas
<geovane-nt> eu tmb
<geovane-nt> comecei aprender
<geovane-nt> sei um pouco C
<geovane-nt> Eu via todo mundo falando
<geovane-nt> que C era isso
<geovane-nt> e aquilo
<geovane-nt> mas na pratica mesmo
<geovane-nt> ela é uma linguagem de baixo nivel muito lenta
<geovane-nt> Tanto que os mano do Invaders fez um video comparação com 3 linguagens
<geovane-nt> C, Phyton, e Object Pascal (delphi)
<geovane-nt> O C foi a mais lerda ao executar o mesmo algoritimo
<MarconM> geovane-nt: quero aprender python
<MarconM> sabe de algum lugar q da aula online
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> acho q na 4linux.com tem
<geovane-nt> Python é massa
<geovane-nt> a maioria dos exploits são feitos em phyton
<geovane-nt> tmb tenho muito interesse em aprender
<MarconM> geovane-nt: pois é
<geovane-nt> A 4linux tem sim
<MarconM> geovane-nt: mas eu mecho mesmo com BSD
<MarconM> e linux
<MarconM> o que faço mais é shell scritp para atender minhas necessidades
<MarconM> apesar de estar muito tempo parado por conta da faculdade
<MarconM> mas agora q ja terminei .. estou de boa
<geovane-nt> MarconM: shell script é massa tmb, vc já tem o certificado da Viva Linux?
<MarconM> geovane-nt: tenho nao ... nunca fiz currso .. so fuçando mesmo
<geovane-nt> MarconM: Faz a prova da Vivo Linux moço, é um recheio a mais no seu curriculum
<geovane-nt> é baratinho num é nem 30 reais direito
<MarconM> geovane-nt: onde faço
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> geovane-nt: apesar q eu fiz contabilidade
<MarconM> kkkkk
<geovane-nt> http://www.linuxbrasil.org.br/inscricoes.php
<MarconM> geovane-nt: tem um curso
<MarconM> ou so fazer a prova
<geovane-nt> Tem o curso
<geovane-nt> mas o curso é pago tmb
<geovane-nt> mas se vc quiser
<geovane-nt> pode fazer só a prova
<geovane-nt> É 20 reais
<geovane-nt> pra fazer a prova
<geovane-nt> se passar
<geovane-nt> vc ganha o certificado
<geovane-nt> da Linux Brasil
<geovane-nt> de ShellScript
<geovane-nt> Reconhecido pelo MEC em todo Brasil
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> ja estou no site aqui
<geovane-nt> Eu estou fazendo o curso
<geovane-nt> Com eles
<MarconM> geovane-nt: massa
<geovane-nt> =]
<MarconM> geovane-nt: esses dias eu precisei de umas paradas q foi sinistra
<MarconM> fiz com awk
<MarconM> precisei mudar uns numeros em uma linha especifica
<MarconM> em 4 lugares
<MarconM> 120.000 linhas
<MarconM> '-'
<geovane-nt> O.o
<geovane-nt> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<thalesallebrandt> oi, tem alguém aqui?
<geovane-nt> Tem n
<geovane-nt> kkkkkkk
<Gh0stc0de> 0/
<rawfael> thalesallebrandt 41 pessoas
<thalesallebrandt> Boa Tarde
<thalesallebrandt> preciso de ajuda para instalar o Ubuntu em um note Dell 14z
<thalesallebrandt> alguém?
<Gh0stc0de> Boa tarde
<rawfael> thalesallebrandt qual o problema?
<thalesallebrandt> O Note vem com W8, normalmente eu limpava o disco e fazia um Dual Boot, problema que esse note vem com um ssd
<thalesallebrandt> e tem a questão ada ativação do W8
<geovane-nt> Como é que é?
<geovane-nt> eu não entendi
<geovane-nt> o problema
<MarconM> tambem nao '-'
<MarconM> o que houve
<MarconM> deixa o Ruindows 8 rapaz
<thalesallebrandt> Bom, vou tentar explicar melhor
<geovane-nt> Deve ser pq a partição padrão do Win8 que ja vem de fábrica é GPT
<MarconM> seria bom xD
<MarconM> GPT ... instala o FreeBSD
<thalesallebrandt> no meu antigo note eu formatei o hd e fiz a instalação normal dos dois SO
<thalesallebrandt> a questão nesse novo note é esse hd ssd
<thalesallebrandt> por padrão w8 está nele
<rawfael> ainda não vi o problema o.O
<geovane-nt> eu tmb n
<geovane-nt> '-'
<MarconM> tambem n O.O
<MarconM> rawfael: geovane-nt ainda bem que por que .. eu to confuso '-'
<MarconM> thalesallebrandt: vamos começar do basico
<MarconM> o que voce quer fazer exatamente, e o que esta dando problema para voce ?
<thalesallebrandt> Bom, de fato quero instalar o Ubuntu em dual com o W8
<thalesallebrandt> problema está
<MarconM> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> thalesallebrandt: agora diga por que nao consegue tal coisa ?
<thalesallebrandt> problema é a questão do hd SSD e a licença do Win
<geovane-nt> kk
<thalesallebrandt> hehe
<MarconM> geovane-nt: ahhhhhh
<geovane-nt> HD SSD não tem nenhum problema
<geovane-nt> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> aeuhaueheuahea
<thalesallebrandt> eu sei diss
<MarconM> geovane-nt: bora la ... agnte conseguie
<thalesallebrandt> q questão é, posso instalar os dois SO nesse hd
<thalesallebrandt> pois ele tem apenas 24gb
<geovane-nt> huSHUHUSHUhsHUS
<geovane-nt> pode instalar 2 S.O sem problemas
<geovane-nt> '-'
<thalesallebrandt> sim eu sei
<thalesallebrandt> tem a questão da licença e dessa porra de  UEFI
<geovane-nt> A licença?
<geovane-nt> Qual o problema com a licença?
<MarconM> thalesallebrandt: larga mao de RUindows 8
 * MarconM Corre .. é silada binooooo
<thalesallebrandt> eu uso ubuntu a uns 6 anos, problema qé que prepreciso de alguns programas que só rodam no Win, tentei emular via  WIne mas não rola
<geovane-nt> Virtual Box
<MarconM> thalesallebrandt: usa windows 7
<MarconM> virtual box
<geovane-nt> '-'
<MarconM> vmware player
<MarconM> windows 3.1
<MarconM> 98
<MarconM> xp
<MarconM> menos 8
<thalesallebrandt> hehe ME
<geovane-nt> vmware Player é melhor
<geovane-nt> '-'
<geovane-nt> win 95 não pode ser esquecido
<thalesallebrandt> por ser um note da Dell a ativação dele se dá automática, pois não tenho numero de serial nem nada
<geovane-nt> ms dos 3.0 tmb
<geovane-nt> kkkk
<geovane-nt> O serial dele está na BIOS
<geovane-nt> O.o
<geovane-nt> Ue mano
<MarconM> geovane-nt: sim
<MarconM> thalesallebrandt: isso é o de menos
<geovane-nt> O.o
<MarconM> meu note é delll ... tenho windows 32 original
<geovane-nt> tem mais ainda?
<geovane-nt> kk
<MarconM> mas eu uso o 64 ultimate pirata
<MarconM> so por que sou do contra
<MarconM> :3
<MarconM> uso dual boot com OpenBSD
<MarconM> e em outro pc
<MarconM> com freeBSD
<geovane-nt> Eu tenho Sex-boot
<rawfael> thalesallebrandt http://askubuntu.com/questions/340081/ubuntu-windows-8-dell-14z-5423-ahci-isrt
<thalesallebrandt> Eu larguei o ubuntu até chegar  a versão 12.04 a qual tenho instalado no meu pc, fiquei usando por um bom tempo o Fedora
<geovane-nt> Windows 8, Windows XP, Ubuntu 13.10, Debian, Backtrack 5, Windows 7
<geovane-nt> '='
<thalesallebrandt> valeu rawfael
<MarconM> geovane-nt: '-' para que isso tudo
<MarconM> back track
<MarconM> usa o que ae
<MarconM> kde
<MarconM> gnome 3
<MarconM> eu uso xmonad em um
<MarconM> e openbox em outro
<Gh0stc0de> kkkk O menino "Distro"
<geovane-nt> HUSuhShuSUHuS
<geovane-nt> O.o
<thalesallebrandt> não curti esse gnome 3, uso cinnamon
<thalesallebrandt> e um tempo KDE, mas larguei
<thalesallebrandt> só mais uma pergunta, qual versão do Ubuntu estão utilizando?
<geovane-nt> Eu uso Ubuntu 13.10
<thalesallebrandt> Eu usei a 12.10 mas achei ruim ai voltei pra 12.04
<thalesallebrandt> melhor que a 12.04 já?
<MarconM> nao curto ubuntu mais
<MarconM> depois q foi para unity
<geovane-nt> Eu gosto do Ubuntu pq o visual é diferente com um Docky fica PERFEITO
<geovane-nt> '-'
<geovane-nt> o compiz tmb dá uma turbinada no visual
<thalesallebrandt> Bom Agradeço a ajuda de vocês, vou por a mão na massa aqui
<thalesallebrandt> obrigado
<geovane-nt> Agradeça o rawfael
<geovane-nt> =D
<MarconM> outro usar q curte uma frescura
<MarconM> B|
<geovane-nt> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> galera ja volto
<MarconM> chuva aqui
<MarconM> ta foda
<MarconM> =(
<iensiri> O Ubuntu roda com windows 8.1 ?
<geovane-nt> Nossa que paradeiro é esse aqui hj
<geovane-nt> Alguem ae ainda?
<CyL> geovane-nt: Tem uma pergunta?
<geovane-nt> Não
<geovane-nt> Só querendo interagir com alguem
<zero-cool> eu tenho
<zero-cool> ja que vcs querem interagir
<zero-cool> e os gringos são muito enigmaticos
<CyL> zero-cool: Eu não disse que quero interagir. Acho que vc pegou o bonde andando.
<zero-cool> CyL, na verdade eu me referi a quem disse que queria interagir
<zero-cool> acho q vc quis o holofote para si
<zero-cool> ;P
<CyL> zero-cool: Como vc disse 'vcs', no plural, logo após a resposta do usuário direcionada a mim, nada mais natural supor que você estivesse se referindo às únicas duas pessoas ativas no momento. Acho que vc quis remediar a situação com uma crítica à minha pessoa.
<zero-cool> como poderia saber que soh existem duas pessoas ativas no canal?
<zero-cool> eu vi 38 pessoas e mandei a msg.
<CyL> zero-cool: eu não peguei o bonde andando como vc
<zero-cool> CyL, então fique ai no teu bonde, sozinho, que eu fico no meu.
<CyL> zero-cool: ok
<Marcelo8486> Como se coloca root no linux
<CyL> Marcelo8486: Pq vc precisa de root?
<Marcelo8486> Para instalar programas
<CyL> Marcelo8486: preceda o comando de instalação com o comando sudo, por exemplo 'sudo apt-get install foo'
<Marcelo8486> Numca da certo
<CyL> !detalhes | Marcelo8486
<ubotu-br> Marcelo8486: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<Marcelo8486> Me responde uma pergunta?
<CyL> !pergunta | Marcelo8486
<ubotu-br> Marcelo8486: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<Marcelo8486> Eu instalei windows e o linux desapareceu do hd sendo que ele está em outra partição
<geovane-nt> isso tmb já aconteceu comigo
<CyL> Marcelo8486: Se ele está em outra partição, ele não desapareceu do HD. Provavelmente o windows sobrescreveu o MBR durante a instalação, o que impede o gerenciador de boot do linux de funcionar.
<geovane-nt> vc precisa baixar um programinha que seta o boot
<geovane-nt> do linux
<Marcelo8486> Nome do programa
<Marcelo8486> Da para repor sem danificar o windows
<geovane-nt> Sim
<geovane-nt> Vou verificar o nome aqui
<geovane-nt> e já te falo
<Marcelo8486> Obg
<geovane-nt> EASY BCD,
<geovane-nt> Da uma googlada em "EASY BCD"
<Marcelo8486> Tá
<Marcelo8486> Obrigado vai me ajudar muito
<geovane-nt> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/easybcd.htm
<geovane-nt> =D
<Marcelo8486> O meu linux  KDE(acho que e esse nome mesmo), alguem sabe se ele tem root padrão
<CyL> Marcelo8486: O Ubuut, e suas variantes, vêm com o usuário de root desabilitado. A melhor forma de proceder é como eu informei. Sem mais detalhes. é muito difícil tentar ajudar.
<CyL> *Ubuntu
<Marcelo8486> Então o ubuntu já vem  sem root
<CyL> Marcelo8486: Com o usuário root deabilitado, para ser mais preciso.
<Marcelo8486> KDE é mais dificil para leigos
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<Marcelo8486> Boa
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo kde
<nuno_nunes> mas nao estou a usar ubuntu :D
<Marcelo8486> Mais kde precisa de root
<nuno_nunes> nao precisa nada de root
<nuno_nunes> so precisa de root para pastas administrativas
<Marcelo8486> Por acaso você sabe o root padrão
<nuno_nunes> o root padrao no ubuntu vem bloqueado como padrao
<nuno_nunes> so tens acesso pelo comando root
<Marcelo8486> Root por favor, to desesperado
<nuno_nunes> root para
<nuno_nunes> o root esta desativado no ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> o que queres fazer com o root
<Marcelo8486> No kde
<Marcelo8486> Não sou programador então não vou fazer mal
<nuno_nunes> eu tambem nao sou programador
<nuno_nunes> o que queres fazer no kde
<Marcelo8486> E para eu ter mais acesso ao SO
<CyL> Marcelo8486: Sem maiores detalhes é impossível te ajudar.
<nuno_nunes> marcelo eu nao e recomendavel usar o root como utilizador normal
<CyL> !detalhes | Marcelo8486
<ubotu-br> Marcelo8486: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<nuno_nunes> CyL, ele quer o root como utilizador e vai sair ferrado
<Marcelo8486> Não sei, e para coisas mais profundas
<nuno_nunes> omg
<nuno_nunes> marcelo utiliza o sudo no terminal
<nuno_nunes> e mais facil
<nuno_nunes> que linux estas a usar
<Marcelo8486> Você e o que, faz parte do projeto KDE
<nuno_nunes> eu nao
<Marcelo8486> Por favor
<nuno_nunes> eu sou user do kde normal
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> omg
<Marcelo8486> O que que tem me arranjar o root
<nuno_nunes> explica o que queres fazer
<nuno_nunes> sem detalhes nao sei como fazer
<Marcelo8486> Não vou ferrar ninguem, nem modificar o codigo fonte
<Marcelo8486> O que e que tem me fornecer
<nuno_nunes> mas nao podes usar o root como user pessoal se nao vais ser ferrado
<nuno_nunes> faz isto
<nuno_nunes> sudo dolphin
<Marcelo8486> Como assim se ferrar, e proibido
<xGrind> Marcelo8486, oq vc quer fazer?
<nuno_nunes> o root como user normal pode danificar o sistema todo e nao arrancar
<nuno_nunes> :S
<Marcelo8486> Ai, não sei, e vocês são de portugal, falam tão diferentes
<nuno_nunes> eu sou de portugal
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> o que queres fazer
<Marcelo8486> Percebi
<nuno_nunes> explica la
<Marcelo8486> Gostei
<Marcelo8486> Eu mesmo, vivo formatando o meu pc então se de pau eu formato
<nuno_nunes> eu ja utilizo linux desde 2003
<nuno_nunes> e eu ja usei distros bem complicadas
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o windows 7 e manjaro linux :)
<xGrind> quer ter acesso root pra que? qual finalidade?
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, eu tambem nao estou a entender
<nuno_nunes> ele quer lixar o sistema todos de raiz
<CyL> Marcelo8486: As pessoas estão aqui disponíveis para lje ajudar. O processo de elever privilégios para root depende largamente do que vc pretende fazer, por isso precisamos saber.
<nuno_nunes> com o scrips maliciosos
<Marcelo8486> Aaaaaaaa nossa, eu morrava sei lá onde que ninguem falava nisso, só vim descobrir o pc em 2005, não ri por favor
<nuno_nunes> eu ja utilizo pc desde 1997
<Marcelo8486> Eu quero e quebra wpa2
<nuno_nunes> queres quebrar como
<xGrind> vai quebrar o sistema desse jeito
<nuno_nunes> faz isso com o camando sudo no terminal
<CyL> Marcelo8486: Nesse caso, vc está no lugar errado
<Marcelo8486> 16, eu nasci e você tava pesquisando no google
<Marcelo8486> Hahaha
<nuno_nunes> o google so apareceu 1999 por ai
<Marcelo8486> Chega de papo furado, o root please
<nuno_nunes> usa o comando sudo
<nuno_nunes> ja disse
<nuno_nunes> pk o root esta bloqueado :S
<CyL> Marcelo8486: Vou tentar avisar uma segunda vez, esse não é o lugar correto para sanar suas dúvidas
<Marcelo8486> Tá vendo, num sei nem a história do google
<Marcelo8486> Por favor preciso do root, não gosto de limitaçoes de soft
<nuno_nunes> esse quer mandar o sistema de um dia para o outro para danificar
<xGrind> Marcelo8486, http://pt-br.lmgtfy.com/?q=Como+Liberar+Root+no+Ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> mas eu acho que ha scripts que dao cabo do linux :D
<Marcelo8486> Eu não quero danificar nada, você e muito teimoso nuno
<xGrind> Marcelo8486, como assim limitações? oq vc acha que vai conseguir fazer com acesso root? :)
<CyL> xGrind: Mesmo sendo um link do lmgtfy, não é o caso estimular a condução de atividades ilícitas
<nuno_nunes> o root pode danificar o sistema
<xGrind> kk
<nuno_nunes> menos 1
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, eu quando tenho uma duvida eu explico a situação mas este bate na tecla
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, deve ter começado a usar ubuntu esses dias
<nuno_nunes> pois
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, eu deixei de usar ubuntu
<Robson_Mrs> .
<Robson_Mrs> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> bem vindo e boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Robson_Mrs> boa noite a todos, faz tempo que não tenho contato com irc , alguem disponivel  ai para tc
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-12
<Aninha> Oi, alguém sabe como faço pra encontrar uma forma de colocar o notebook pra suspender? porque depois que formatei não esta mais ficando, se colocar a tela não liga, e tem que logar de novo
<Aninha> ligar*
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Aninha> ok
<Aninha> é ruim ter que ficar ligando
<Aninha> desgasta o notebook
<Aninha> alguém sabe dizer?
<hggdh> Aninha: infelizmente não sei -- eu jamais coloco meu laptop para suspender, vou sempre para shutdown. Mas, de qualquer forma, ciclos de power-on/off só desgastam o hardware se excessivos (como p-on/off a cada minuto).
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<kevin> oi
<Guest33955> bom eu tenho  uma duvida
<Guest33955> tem como instalar pacotes tar.gz pelo modo grafico
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida toda
<Guest33955> por exemplo eu baixo um pacote da internet e quero instalar pelo modo grafico como faço?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas a esta hora e complicado
<Guest33955> numa boa
<Aninha> Olá! alguem sabe o que fazer quando o meu sistema não volta a tela quando suspende?Por favorr? preciso muito saber, pois desgasta o notebook. me ajude!
<Aninha> tem alguem online?
<astroo-> eu sempre mas nao sei
<astroo-> a esta hora nao "ajuda" ter
<Aninha> entendo. :/
<Aninha> cade o pessoal
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> Aninha  ve o privado
<Aninha> como assim
<astroo-> ve a janela do privado
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<liberie> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<liberie> tranquilo
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<mirqui> deu tilt total no meu pc ahaha
<rikaryo> Alguém poderia me passar a dica de qual programa usar no ubuntu no lugar do OPTICODEC
<rikaryo> A rádio comunitaria que tenho quer mudar tudo para linux e esse OPTICODEC faz a transmissão para o site
<rikaryo> do audio
<rikaryo> já pesquisei aqui e só tem ferramenta para windows
<Frederico> Bom dia... estava atualizando a versão do ubuntu, quando a energia caiu e não compretou a atualização. Agora não conecta mais na internet. O que devo fazer?????
<rafaelsoaresbr> Frederico: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lieber> ei alguém aqui tem um kobo glo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Emilio_Eiji> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<filipeportela> ola boa tarde
<filipeportela> a instalação do ubuntu em minha maqui esta dando um erro que diz que a base de dados não pode ser criada
<fabio> ola
<fabio> queria sabe a senha pra atualizar programas do centrium
<fabio> ???
<fabio> ???
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Andre___> Queria saber se os comando do ubunto também servem para lubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Andre___> Hello!
<Andre___> Alguém pode tirar essa dúvida?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Andre___> ok
<xGrind> Andre___, sim. Lubuntu é o Ubuntu + Lxde
<Andre___> Que blz! Vou exorcizar dois PCs
<licensed> vou testar meu sd novo. sugestoes de apps pra medir velo de leitura/gravacao?
<astroo-> licensed   ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-13
<ctr_> alguém acordado?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<ctr_> 10 anos que nao entro no irc
<ctr_> muito bom saber que tem um canal do ubuntu e em portugues
<astroo-> sim...
<Aninha> Oi, meu notebok, não fica mais em suspensão, depois que reinstalei a tela fica escura. ja aconteceu com alguem ou sabe o que fazer?
<astroo-> ola
<Aninha> oii
<ctr_> e quando fecha a tampa?
<Aninha> também :/
<Guiu> Nando....
<astroo-> saiu
<Guiu> nando castro ?
<astroo-> ele tinha de sair porque falei com ele
<astroo-> nao
<astroo-> outro nick
<astroo-> outro assunto nao o teu
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Z3N> Senhores, bom dia!
<Z3N> Recentemente instalei o Ubuntu e percebi que o notebook está aquecendo mais em relação ao OS anterior que era o W7
<Z3N> Alguém já viu algo semelhante?
<rogerio> Pessoal tenho uma duvida qual a vantagem real dos sistema operacional ubuntu 64bits?
<liberie> dia
<wopgan> bom dia
<wopgan> alguém faz ideia de como alterar o modo de exibição da barra lateral do unity ...
<wopgan> ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<cla_> como baixar o modulo de segurança santander para ubuntu
<bruno> ola
<cla_> ola
<cla_> pode me ajudar
<Elfon> Pessoal, como muda a fonte padrão no calc?
<bruno> gostaria de saber como diminuir a complexidade da senha do usuario ubuntu
<pasword> como faço para diminuir a complexidade da senha no usuario ubuntu
<pasword> ?
<pasword> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Guto> pasword, o que você deseja fazer exatamente?
<pasword> Era pra poder alterar a senha do ususario no ubuntu, mas agora já consegui, fico agradecido Guto..
<Guto> pasword, ok.
<pasword> aí ele aparecia como que a senha fosse muito fraca e não dava certo.. e era essa senha que eu precisava usar.. mas tudo certo
<zerocal> acho que a complexidade fica em /etc/pam.d/system-auth, nao estou certo faz muito tempo
<pasword> eu só desbloquiei um cadiado que tinha na pagina da configuração do super usuario com a senha padrão de instalação e deu certo, não achei por este diretório "zerocal", não sei te dizer aí
<Elfon> Pessoal, como muda a fonte padrão no calc?
<Elfon> Pessoal, como muda a fonte padrão no libreoffice calc?
<Guto> Elfon, já tentou instalar o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras e em seguida no libreoffice: ferramentas >> opções?
<Elfon> Guto: Só achei as opçoes para o libreoffice/writer
<Guto> Elfon, encontrei isso, veja se ajuda: http://superuser.com/questions/302107/how-to-set-the-default-font-in-libreoffice-calc
<kristian__> oi
<kristian__> alguem me ajuda a instalar o postgres
<kristian__> esta sempre dando erro
<kristian__> faço igual o manual
<kristian__> quem puder ajudar agradeço
<angelo_> boa noite! tenho aqui um php mysql apache instalado!, mudei meu IP e agora acesso minhas paginas de dois ips!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<tracker> Boa Noite!
<astroo-> ola
<tracker> Fala ai astroo
<tracker> Beleza?
<tracker> Quanto tempo
<tracker> Fiquei um tempão fora da sala
<tracker> Correndo bastante
<tracker> Agora estou batendo a cabeça com uma coisa relativamente ridícula... mas ainda não consigo "CLONAR" com perfeição uma partição do Ruindows 7 usando o GPARTED...
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<tracker> Correndo
<tracker> E apanhando
<tracker> kkkkkkkk
<tracker> O cenário é o seguinte...
<tracker> Dois HDś SATA ...
<tracker> Um com Ruindows 7 e outro zeradinho
<tracker> Botei a máquina usando um Pen com Ubuntu
<tracker> Abri o Gparted... identifiquei os discos... copieis as partições de um disco para o outro.... (as partições... eu me refiro a uma partição de 100MB Reservada pelo Ruindows 7 e uma partição de 100GB com Sistema e aplicativos...
<tracker> Após a cópia... marquei a mesma unidade de boot do disco original...
<tracker> Mas ao tentar dar boot pelo disco copiado.... NADA...
<tracker> Parece que falta alguma coisa
<tracker> Alguem pode me ensinar a clonar os discos no GPARTED de forma FIEL... com boot e tudo..??
<astroo-> ve o privado
<annakamilla> olá
<astroo-> ola
<annakamilla> acho que o meu note está com um falso positivo no gnome-disks
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda e que versao tens e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<annakamilla> ok
<annakamilla> eu vou mandar um print
<felixbahia> quais são os requisitos básico de hardware para instalar o ubuntu 14.10?
<astroo-> no site oficial do ubuntu diz
<Zero-Cool> boa noite, pessoal.
<astroo-> ola
<Zero-Cool> como faço para instalar o ubuntu touch, num nexus4, por meio de outra distribuição linux?
<Zero-Cool> astroo-,  ;)
<annakamilla> http://i.imgur.com/pvKOTtP.png eu queria saber se alguém teve esse problema.
<Zero-Cool> annakamilla, gostei do seu nome :)
<annakamilla> brigada
<Zero-Cool> annakamilla, qual é o erro?
<Zero-Cool> limite não excedido?
<annakamilla> Zero-Cool, eu estou achando estranho a taxa de erros de leitura
<annakamilla> e esse limite não excedido
<Zero-Cool> mmmm
<Zero-Cool> !google ubuntu taxa de erros de leitura
<ubotu-br> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Linux4New> ( Google ) Caixa de Ferramentas UNIX - www@cb.vu http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox_pt.xhtml
<Linux4New> ( Google ) Advanced Linux Sound Architecture / Mailing Lists - SourceForge http://sourceforge.net/p/alsa/mailman/alsa-user/?viewmonth=201402
<Linux4New> ( Google ) Criação de log no kernel: APIs e implementação - IBM http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/br/linux/library/l-kernel-logging-apis/
<Zero-Cool> annakamilla, nao eh nada disso :P
<annakamilla> pois é
<Zero-Cool> esse programa que ta rodando se chama SMART?
<Zero-Cool> !google ubuntu smart autoteste
<ubotu-br> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Linux4New> ( Google ) Getting Started with Autotest  Continuous Testing - Philippe Hanrigou http://ph7spot.com/musings/getting-started-with-autotest
<Linux4New> ( Google ) python 2.7 - Scipy autotest finished with one error - Stack Overflow http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24475753/scipy-autotest-finished-with-one-error
<Linux4New> ( Google ) latest PDF - Read the Docs https://readthedocs.org/projects/virt-test/downloads/pdf/latest/
<Zero-Cool> esse bot ta doidão, ele nao acha nada
<annakamilla> Zero-Cool, é o gnome-disks, que tem o smart, mas usei o smartmontools tb e não aponta nada de erro.
<Zero-Cool> !google ubuntu smart program
<Linux4New> ( Google ) Smartmontools - Official Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<ubotu-br> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Linux4New> ( Google ) Disk Utility  Ubuntu Apps Directory https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gnome-disk-utility/
<Linux4New> ( Google ) smart - How can I check the health of my hard drive? - Ask Ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/38566/how-can-i-check-the-health-of-my-hard-drive
<annakamilla> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Hard-on-Linux/hd-saudavel olha o relatório do smartmontools
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-14
<MarconM> alguem vivo ae ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<AldoRaine> qual é a parada MarconM
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Henry__> Olá
<Henry__> Gente
<Henry__> Alguém me ajuda
<Henry__> Como instala o Ubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<Henry__> Eu já baixei a versão recomendada na Homepage
<Henry__> Olá
<Henry__> Boa noite
<astroo-> no site oficial do ubuntu tem toda a ajuda
<Henry__> Aonde
<Henry__> ?
<Henry__> Não achei
<Henry__> .-.'
<astroo-> na instalaçao
<astroo-> download etc
<Henry__> É que da última vez que fiz isso estraguei meu pc
<Henry__> Fiquei com medo de trocar de sistema operacional
<Henry__> Mas obrigado
<astroo-> simples
<Henry__> Vou procurar
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar
<astroo-> da 1 bom tempo pela possivel ajuda mas e "tarde" na hora
<astroo-> ate
<Rudolf> hggdh: http://g1.globo.com/mundo/noticia/2015/01/polemico-humorista-frances-e-detido-por-apologia-do-terrorismo.html
<Rudolf> hggdh: ué, não é um país livre?
<VOULGAHN> Olá .. gostaria de tirar uma duvida .. é aqui mesmo?
<Rudolf> VOULGAHN: pergunte, se alguém souber irá lhe responder
<Rudolf> VOULGAHN: nunca pergunte se pode perguntar, é prolixo demais
<VOULGAHN> Quando acesso o youtube e clico em algum video o video trava sem nem começar e a tela apaga e não volta a funcionar só desligando da tomada . isso só acontece no Ubuntu .. no windows esta funcionando normal !
<fmcarreiro> VOULGAHN, teste em outro navegador. Teste executar um video em algum player do sistema operacional e se o problema persistir talvez possa ser o drive de video
<MarconM> boa tarde xD
<VOULGAHN> fmcarreiro, cara valeu parece que é algum problema com o Chromium .. no firefox funcionou normalmente .. até agora
<nanmes> boa tarde
<warrick> galera... queria saber c ha compatibilidade com all in one da lg...
<warrick> alguem aí sabe?
<xGrind> VOULGAHN, chromium não tem suporte a flash e java . antes tinha
<xGrind> pode usar Chrome ou firefox
<Jean_> Bom dia
<Jean_> Estou com um problema no ubunto
<Jean_> Alguem pode me ajudar
<VOULGAHN> xGrind, pois é .... e agora? nao usa-se mais o chromium ?
<xGrind> VOULGAHN, nao. eu coloquei o Chrome mesmo
<Wagner_> Boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-15
<Flynns> Boa noite!
<Flynns> Instalei o Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn e ficou muito pesado no meu Dell Vostro 1400 dual core com 80 GB de HD e 2 mega de memória.
<Flynns> O que posso fazer para ficar menos pesado? Demora uns 2 minutos só para inicializar e usando só ele instalado no computador.
<Flynns> Estou agora falando de um live CD do Open Solaris 2009
<astroo-> Flynns  ola
<Flynns> Gosto de usar o Ubuntu por ser mais prático, e não consegui o Debian.
<Flynns> Oi
<StealthRaR> Hey, guys! :)
<Flynns> Tentei instalar o Open Suse aqui e não funcionou também, na tela de instalação, dá uma trancada.
<astroo-> ola
<StealthRaR> Caramba, fiquei um tempão desaparecido, mais de 2 anos.
<StealthRaR> Acabei de instalar meu ubuntu novamente :)
<StealthRaR> Como está a comunidade?
<astroo-> muito tempo
<astroo-> muito calada no geral
<StealthRaR> Os jovens nem sabem que existe IRC, hahaha.
<StealthRaR> Só a galera Underground usa ainda :) Isso é bom para criar um filtro.
<astroo-> e nao existe alternativa ao irc
<Flynns> Desculpe, boa noite a todos!
<Flynns> E começou a dar problema.
<Flynns> Instalei o Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn e ficou muito pesado no meu Dell Vostro 1400 dual core com 80 GB de HD e 2 mega de memória.
<corvolino> troca o unity por outra coisa e tenta ver como fica
<__lieber__> Flynns, e já tentou alguma alternativa mais leve?
<__lieber__> o unity é bem pesadim
<Flynns> lieber, estou usando live cd do Open Solaris 2009
<Flynns> mas instalado, não sei se vai funcionar como o Ubuntu.
<Flynns> O probelma foi que no 12.04 do Ubuntu pedia muita atualização, e a cada atualização era como instalar um novo Ubuntu junto, tornando mais pesado.
<Flynns> O Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn é bem pesado, uns 40s só para inicializar e depois fica dando um monte de problema pedindo para reportar.
<Flynns> Queria o Debian, mas não consegui instalar a partir do que fiz o download e gravei no CD o ISO.
<Flynns> Este IRC é bem bom, não precisa instalar o programa. Usava O mIRC em 2001.
<Flynns> Alguém sabe de um linux estável e leve para  um note dual core de 2 mb de ram
<renebarbosa> o 12.04 eh uma versão 'stable' do Ubuntu
<renebarbosa> se tinha tanta atualização assim eh pq vc provavelmente nao atualizava o sistema no tempo correto
<renebarbosa> e elas iam se acumulando
<renebarbosa> o ubuntu nao eh pesado, sua maquina eh que nao tem configs tao recentes para rodar um sistema moderno
<renebarbosa> tenta o lubuntu
<renebarbosa> ou o xubuntu
<renebarbosa> deve rodar tranquilo nessa tua maquina Flynns
<renebarbosa> aqui to de 14.04 e inicia em menos de 10s
<Flynns> Uma maquina de 2mb  de ram, 80 GB de HD e dual core.
<Flynns> é antiga mas não é um 386.
<Flynns> E mesmo que fosse um 386, o linux não seria multiplataforma?
<Flynns> Várias arquiteturas? Quando tinha uma K6 II 400 rodava um Conectiva Linux 4.2.2 edição servidor e rodava bem.
<renebarbosa> uma coisa nao tem relação alguma com a outra
<renebarbosa> :P
<Flynns> Na boa.
<renebarbosa> o que "pesa" no ubuntu eh o unity
<renebarbosa> o unity sim, realmente precisa de recursos
<Flynns> Eu fazia todas as atualizações no Ubuntu 12.04
<renebarbosa> que certamente vc nao vai ter num dual core
<renebarbosa> faz o teste que eu disse
<renebarbosa> xubuntu ou lubuntu
<Flynns> Outra coisa, quando tinha o Ubutu 9 não dava tanto problema
<renebarbosa> certamente vc vai gostar
<Flynns> 9.04, acho que era isso.
<Flynns> Xubuntu deu problema também na instalação.
<Flynns> Eu tenho aqui o Xubuntu 11.04
<Flynns> Acho que vou instalar ele.
<Flynns> Posso usar normalmente a Central de programas do Ubuntu no Xubuntu? Não vou ter que baixar programas por RPM?
<Flynns> Não queria usar RPM. Não lembro mais os comandos para instalar, apesar de ser mais rápido.
<corvolino> RPM e deb são coisas diferentes
<corvolino> xubuntu usa deb
<corvolino> acho que está confundindo..
<Flynns> Como faço para baixar o Debian de uma forma leve que eu possa instalar em um CD e instalar no computador? Fiz eu isso e não consegui
<renebarbosa> Flynns, são tempos diferentes
<renebarbosa> Ubuntu 9 usava GNOME 2
<renebarbosa> Você tá comparando coisas bem distintas
<Flynns> Certo, foco.
<renebarbosa> Outra coisa
<Flynns> Não vamos entrar no mérito de tempos.
<renebarbosa> Evite usar versões descontinuadas
<Flynns> Objetivamente, para a minha máquina Dell Vostro 1400, dual core, intel centrino 2mb  de ram, qual o mais leve e melhor Ubuntu de usar?
<renebarbosa> Lubuntu
<renebarbosa> Xubuntu
<renebarbosa> O Kubuntu, talvez
<renebarbosa> Ubuntu GNOME e Ubuntu default, creio que essas não dão
<Flynns> Desculpe, me expressei mal.
<renebarbosa> outra coisa, não seria 2 GB de RAM?
<renebarbosa> rs
<Flynns> Tenho o Kubuntu 11.04 em um CD para instalar. É, 2GB
<Flynns> rsrs
<renebarbosa> <renebarbosa> Evite usar versões descontinuadas
<renebarbosa> 11.04 já não é mais suportada desde meados de 2012
<renebarbosa> ou seja, chance grande de vc encontrar algum problema que soh vai ser corrigido fazendo upgrade pra versões posteriores
<Flynns> O que é o Lubuntu?
<Flynns> E o Xubuntu?
<Flynns> Se eu usar o Kubuntu, vou trabalhar com pacotes RPM? Quando usava uma máquina com KDE trabalhava com RPM
<Flynns> Como faço para o Ubuntu 14.10 ser mais leve no meu sistema?
<Flynns> (Utopic Unicorn)
<AldoRaine> Ubuntu leve?
<AldoRaine> é ruim hein
<hggdh> AldoRaine: na verdade não: Lubuntu, ou Xubuntu.
<hggdh> AldoRaine: eu gostaria que este tipo de resposta não fosse dada, por favor.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AldoRaine> hggdh: okay desculpe
<hggdh> AldoRaine: sem problemas, obrigado
<AldoRaine> realmente, tinha esquecido do LXDE
<AldoRaine> é que quando leio a palavra Ubuntu a primeira coisa que me vem à cabeça é o Unity
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> bem, eu uso sem problemas, mas (1) é um laptop poderoso, e (2) estou no 15.04
<AldoRaine> então vc deve estar reportando bugs e aumentando o karma lá no launchpad né/
<AldoRaine> ?
<hggdh> na verdade, nunca estive com um karma tão baixo...
<hggdh> não tenho tido problemas sérios, mesmo usando systemd
<AldoRaine> estão taxando o systemd como um verdadeiro demônio, será que é pra isso tudo mesmo?
<hggdh> não... systemd é uma forma diferente de controlar o Linux. Tenhomeus problemas filosóficos com ele, mas funciona
<AldoRaine> então o upstart poderia ser mantido, na sua opinião?
<hggdh> ele substitue o init (e o upstart). Meu problema é que é um monstro, grande demais, e ambicioso demais. Quebra com o paradigma do UNIX -- do just one thing, and do it well
<hggdh> não, upstart está com os dias contados.
<hggdh> não espero que sobreviva mais que a 15.10
<AldoRaine> na verdade ainda estou aqui estudando o que realmente muda na prática
<hggdh> para o usuário final: nada muda. Para o packager/developer: algumas coisas
<AldoRaine> o seu boot ficou mais rápido?
<hggdh> não conto frações de segundos... meu boot na 14.04 era em 10 segundos, na 15.04 está por volta de 10 segundos
<hggdh> mas veja https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Wagner_> sou iniciante em Linux, instalei ubuntu no meu notebook e ethernet nao funciona
<Wagner_> o wlan funciona
<Wagner_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Wagner_> deve ser o modulo errado sei la
<Rudolf> Wagner_: ifconfig aparece sua interface?
<Wagner_> sim
<Rudolf> Wagner_: eth0?
<Rudolf> Wagner_: se aparece não é módulo
<Rudolf> Wagner_: é configuração
<Rudolf> Wagner_: procure na documentação da sua distro como configurar
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<italomaia> bom dia senhores
<italomaia> estou com um problema no qual meus e-mails não estão chegando no meu servidor
<Rudolf> maia: não chegam ou são recusados?
<maia> se são recusados o remetente deveria receber uma mensagem de recusa, correto?
<maia> Rudolf, isso não acontece. O maildir está vazio. Não sei se é recusado ou não chegam, mas acredito que seja o último
<Rudolf> maia: nem sempre ocorre mensagem de "recusa", pode ser algo configurado para simples descarte
<Rudolf> maia: logs filho
<Rudolf> maia: vc deveria saber
<maia> rs já olhei os logs = ]
<maia> vazios
<Rudolf> maia: log vazio? mail parado
<Rudolf> maia: não vai chegar e-mail mesmo
<maia> vazio = não fala de recusa
<maia> tenho conexão de login aqui e só
<maia> em erro só alguns erros antigos
<Rudolf> maia: só login? log errado?
<Rudolf> maia: faz um telnet de fora na 25
<Rudolf> maia: verifica se aparece nos logs
<maia> aparece
<Rudolf> maia: tentou via ip local, ip remoto ou nome?
<Rudolf> maia: me passa o dominio ou o nome para ver se resolvo
<Zero-Cool> bom dia, pessoal.
<Zero-Cool> qual é a melhor forma de instalar o ubuntu touch no smart phone?
<Rudolf_> Zero-Cool: seguindo a documentação: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<Zero-Cool> Rudolf_, tem algum material em portugues?
<Zero-Cool> Rudolf_, vc ja instalou alguma vez?
<Rudolf_> Zero-Cool: sem pt-br
<Rudolf_> Zero-Cool: não instalei
<Rudolf_> Zero-Cool: IMHO, furada
<Rudolf_> Zero-Cool: ainda MUITO instável
<Zero-Cool> Rudolf_, obrigado mesmo assim
<Rudolf_> Zero-Cool: sem suporte
<Zero-Cool> Rudolf_, o que é "IMHO"?
<Rudolf_> Zero-Cool: não está no nível do cyanogen
<Rudolf_> Zero-Cool: In My Humble Opnion
<Zero-Cool> Rudolf_, meu celular não tem como compilar os programas, pq nao tem gcc, dentre outras coisas. pra rootar e fazer outras coisas boas no sistema precisa usar o busybox e mesmo assim muito limitado. enfim, o android é mt limitado, quero liberdade :P
<Rudolf_> Zero-Cool: heuheiuehiehiuhe
<Rudolf_> Zero-Cool: papinho furado
<Zero-Cool> Rudolf_, pq?
<Rudolf_> Zero-Cool: não existe liberdade
<codenome> Olá pessoal!!! Sou novo no Linux, comecei a fazer Engenharia da Computação. Gostaria de instalar no meu computar o Linux para me aprofundar neste incrivel sistema OpenSource. Mas quais os requisitos mínimos para este sistema, e requisito para funcionamento perfeito?
<maia> uma máquina x86 ou 64 funcionando
<maia> se ela tiver menos recursos, vc usa uma distro mais simples
<maia> para ubuntu, 2gb de memória, hd de 16gb e um processador de 2ghz resolvem seu caso
<maia> codenome,
<Zero-Cool> codenome, se vc quer aprender a mexer, indico o slackware. pois ele é não possui package manager para instalar os programas pra você. Dessa forma você será obrigado a aprender a mexer.
<Zero-Cool> codenome, slacker significa preguiçoso, ou seja, tudo o que você tiver que fazer ou instalar, vai ter q fazer no braço: pesquisar, aprender e fazer.
<Zero-Cool> codenome, se você quiser algo mais facil de mexer, instale o ubuntu ou o arch-linux (esse só é dificil na instalação). ambos possuem package manager.
<codenome> show galera
<codenome> agora mais uma pergunta. Eu estou emulando este sistema no virtual Box.
<codenome> Meu computador é: Processador, CORE i7, 8gb RAM, Placa de Vídeo de 2gb Dedicada com HD de 1tb...
<codenome> Gostaria de saber vale a pena permanecer com o windows7 e simulando o linux?
<maia> depende do que vc faz com o seu linux
<maia> dualboot fica mais rápido
<codenome> quero usar para programação
<maia> se não te incomodar usar na máquina virtual
<maia> pode manter
<maia> se achar que está te atrapalhando, faz um dual boot boladão e vida que segue
<codenome> kkkkkk...show pessoal....eu ainda espero contribuir bastante para ajudar o pessoal...
<codenome> acho que vou fazer um dual boot ou comprar um PC novo, Básico
<codenome> e BOLADÃO
<Zero-Cool> Rudolf, a liberdade não existe pra quem não crê nela.
<Rudolf> Zero-Cool: boa sorte garoto
<Zero-Cool> Rudolf, Deus na minha frente, e vamo junto.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Kazenin> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Kazenin> tranKILO
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<guest_____> Olá
<AldoRaine> o/
<guest_____> tenho uma duvida, se a galera poder me ajudar serei grato. Estou tentando criptografar uma instalacao do ubuntu durante a formatacao, usei uma senha de mais de 30 caractres e com varios simbolos especiais, porem quando vou digitar a senha no boot ele diz q esta errada.
<guest_____> suspeito de q ele nao esteja identificando de forma correta os caracteres digitados.. ou ao menos esteja reconhecendo de forma diferente, na instalacao e no boot
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> guest_____   da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<GuestUser> Olá, bom dia!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<corvolino> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<sfdebug> pessoa, estou com um grande problema :( ...: i travei minha sessão com tecla Windows + L, depois disso, eu não mechi no mouse e nem no teclado, assim, a tela se escureceu... após isso, quando eu movi o mouse, a tela do monitor acendeu novamente mas com a tela de login sem o "campo Password", assim, eu não tenho como digitar o password e logar no sistema... alguém tem alguma ideia de o que eu possa fazer? eu não posso perder essa sessão que est
<sfdebug> á aberta...
<marlos> gostaria de saber aonde pego o md5 do ubuntu
<marlos> ?
<marlos> e onde faco download de um reparticionador de hd, mas sem perder meus dados...
<sfdebug> marlos, pra que vc quer o md5? vc já baixou a imagem?
<sfdebug> caso sim, o MD5 está no mesmo local de onde vc realizou o download...
<sfdebug> um particionador pode ser o partition magic...
<marlos> para comparar a imagem
<marlos> estah fazendo download
<marlos> eh que baixei direto da pagina...nao estah facil
<marlos> e pior que soh me dei conta depois
<marlos> http://ubuntu-br.org/
 * MarconM Eh Ripa Na Xhulipa O.O
<marlos> alguem sabe aonde fica o md5 no  http://ubuntu-br.org/
<mirqui> md5 é para verificar a integridade da mídia , não ?
<MrDeface> oxi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Henrique> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<Henrique> Qual versão recomendam para usar como servidor de máquinas virtuais ?
<Henrique> Aguém sabe qual a versão devo usar como servidor de máquinas virtuais ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Henrique> Valeu! estou querendo iniciar no ubuntu, alguma dica de material para leitura ?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<correa> boa noite povo
<astroo-> ola
<AldoRaine> o/
<correa> estou trabalhando num script para me ajudar a deixar o firefox completamente configurado para um roll out de maquinas que estou fazendo na minha empresa
<correa> proxy configurado, pagina inicial, favoritos...
<correa> alguem tem alguma ideia de como fazer isso em shell script ?
<correa> :|
<AldoRaine> vc já pode criar um pacote pronto com essas configurações
<correa> AldoRaine: pode me falar mais a respeito ?
<AldoRaine> opa
<AldoRaine> correa:
<correa> sim
<AldoRaine> minuto
<correa> blz
<AldoRaine> eu tinha visto no site da mozilla uma forma de vc fazer o que precisas
<AldoRaine> colocar a página inicial que você deseja, favoritos, complementos, idiomas etc
<AldoRaine> eu estava procurando aqui
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-17
<AldoRaine> mas não encontrei ainda
<correa> :|
<correa> valeu amigo!
<AldoRaine> tô dando uma olhada aqui
<_N370_> boa noite
<_N370_> tudo bem a todos?
<_N370_> tem alguém que tem implementado o glpi com ocs?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<_N370_> bem também... melhor que isso só ganhando sozinho na mega sena eim...
<JhonataDouglas> Ola
<JhonataDouglas> recente mente mudei radicalmente do windows para o linux ou seja sou leigo ou noob no assunto linux
<JhonataDouglas> so queria uma ajuda eu tenho um Hd externo de 1Tb e nao consigo conectar no linux
<astroo-> ola
<_N370_> qual sistema operacional esta utiliando?
<_N370_> utilizando?
<JhonataDouglas> eu tava usando o ubuntu 10.04 e agora to com o linux mint
<JhonataDouglas> mais estou baixando o ubuntu novamente vi que ele e mais popular e mais utilizado ou qual vome me recomendaria?
<JhonataDouglas> ??]
<_N370_> Rapaz não tem como recomendar
<_N370_> isso vai de cada um devido a forma do gerenciamento de pacotes
<_N370_> o que deseja agilidade para instalação de pacotes?
<_N370_> realmente o ubuntu irá encontrar bastante documentação em pt-br
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<natan> bom dia
<natan> to com um problema.. to tentando queimar um dvds so que parece que o programa nao finaliza a gravação
<natan> parece a mensagem que completo so que o pc nao consegue ler os arquivos
<natan> minha versao 14.10
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Guest22880> Olá para todos. Antes de tudo, obrigado por se volutariarem a ajudar os outros. Preciso saber como usar o comando export http_proxy no terminal, para abrir uma aplicação java em proxy.
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ou o rudolf
<Emerson__> ola galera bom dia estoou tentando baixar o ubundto para exprimentar
<Emerson__> so q nao consigo
<Emerson__> e quero forrmatar via pen drive alguem tem uma dica por gentileza
<Emerson__> bomdia lendro poderia me ajudar
<Emerson__> guto poderia me ajudar
<omelete> Emerson__,  fala o problema, se alguem souber vai responder
<zerocal> cd
<hggdh> Guest22880: export HTTP_PROXY=/server.dom/whatever
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<ImP3> Olá!
<jp_> ola... não consigo instalar o ubuntu... criei uma partição, formatei ela em ntfs, usei o wobi pra instalar o ubuntu dentro dessa partição e comecei a instalaçao... quando fizaliza a instalaçao, reinicia e abre o ubuntu... diz q nenhuma partiçao raiz foi encontrada
<omelete> tiraram o wubi
<omelete> ñ sei se voltaram
<omelete> ñ tinha suporte ao win8
<jp_> "nenhum sistema de arquivos raiz foi definido" assim q vem escrito
<jp_> ok... obrigado
<ImP3r1uS-Fa1R> em sistemas de arquivos escolha ext3, ext4 ou reiserFS
<ImP3r1uS-Fa1R> para avançar escolha a partiçao /
<xGrind> alguem ja usou aquele Hello do firefox?
<annakamilla> oie
<annakamilla> alguém sabe de algum app bom para ubuntu para ver televisão em pt-br ?
<luzfcb> #django
<zaion> falaew molekada
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-18
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
<bgr_> oi
<bgr_> mas me diga
<bgr_> como posso ajuda-lo ???
<astroo-> nao sei no que podes ajudar
<aninomus> Boa noite amiguinhos.
<barna-> boas
<bgr_> boa noite
<aninomus> Gostaria de dicas de trabalho na internet, quero trabalhar diretamente da minha casa, aceita até receber em Bitcoins se necessário. Podem me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> bgr_  ve o privado
<bgr_> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<converge> fala pessoal!
<converge> alguem conhece um servico de email em que eu possa utilizar meu dominio ?
<Dead_Thinker> converge: mandrill
<Dead_Thinker> converge: https://www.mandrill.com/ ele te dá uns emails free por mes, só paga apartir de um certo limite, e n é tào caro
<converge> Dead_Thinker: legal! vou ver! estou dando uma olhada no zoho e no fastmail
<Elfon> Pessoal, como verifico se o samba tá rodando?
<rootsh> service smb status
<Elfon> rootsh: vlw
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Guevara> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Guevara> tudo certo
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<Guevara> =)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xGrind> eae
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-19
<brunoMedeiros> eae
<astroo-> ola
<brunoMedeiros> tecla de que estado amigo
<astroo-> Portugal
<brunoMedeiros> massa
<brunoMedeiros> qual distro vc usa?
<jp__> Olá a todos.
<balrogg_cs> Bom dia galera, alguem tem um tutorial de particionamento funcional para RAID1 + EFI + LVM?
<aedigital> vixe
<aedigital> outra coisa que faz mile anos que nao mexo
<aedigital> raid
<LeandroLuiz> raid1 + lvm tranquilo
<LeandroLuiz> agora efi
<LeandroLuiz> não sei
<balrogg_cs> ^^
<balrogg_cs> acabei de montar só que não da boot
<shallwe> bom dia
<rafael> Buenos dias
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguém tem experiência com samba e virtualbox? Estou tentanto dompartilhar umas pastas mas só consigo compartilhar hospedeiro ==> convidado. As pastas compartilhadas pelas máquinas virtuais (convidados) não estão visíveis. Alguma dica? Está tudo com rede em modo bridge
<Elfon> ???
<Elfon> Pessoal, só acesso as pastas compartilhadas pelo samba se digitar o ip....como faço pra navegar como o dolphin? ele não acha s pcs
<Elfon> jaqent: eu consegui...o problema é que ainda nao fica visivel
<Elfon> tem algo mais
<barna-> Elfon, ctrl+l > smb://seuip
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Elfon> barna-: eu acesso pelo ip...mas não consigo mapear
<Elfon> jaqent: leu a msg?
<Elfon> huahua
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-20
<webcrawler> astroo-, ola gajo, boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<webcrawler> astroo-, CR7 ou MESSI quem eh melhor ?
<barna-> webcrawler, por favor use um dos canais off topic p/ esses assuntos. :) pode escolher ##ubuntu-br (com 2 #), ##ubuntu-br-oftopic ou #ubuntu-br-oftopic
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon> Bom dia
<barna> mirqui, blz?
<barna> mirqui, viu o jaqent por ai?
<genegarcia> hola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-21
<shallwe> olá, nossa esse canal ta mais parado que água de poço kkk
<shallwe> nos logs acho que só tem bom dia, ola e boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> o irc ja era em lingua portuguesa
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<PauloHNeves> alguém ai tem uma alternativa pra eu baixar o ubuntu,pois meu download ta muito lento,57 a 75 Kb/s
<astroo-> ola
<barna> PauloHNeves, ta baixando de onde?
<PauloHNeves> to baixando do site ubuntu.com
<barna> PauloHNeves, baixa por torrent
<barna> normalmente tem essa opção.
<barna> qual versão vc ta baixando?
<PauloHNeves> fora isso não tem outra opção
<PauloHNeves> estou baixando o 15.10 quando lançar o 16.04 eu coloco ele
<barna> PauloHNeves, rola pra baixo e pega a do bittorrent http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<PauloHNeves> ok
<PauloHNeves> não tem utorrent instalado aqui,posso instalar o bittorrent ou utorrent é melhor
<luan> galera alguém ai sabe como descobrir a porta de acesso ao radio da antena,sei o ip
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia
<Elfon> Pessoal, como muda o nome da máquina exibido pelo servidor samba?
<Elfon> Alterei o nome em /etc/hosts mas não muda
<asfelix> Elfon, tentou /etc/hostname ?
<Elfon> asfelix: sim...reuniciei o pc e nada...acho q desisto
<aedigital> Elfon, o que voce esta tentando fazer?
<Elfon> aedigital: estou tentanto mudar o nome do pc quando tento "mapear" pela rede em pastas compartilhadas via samba
<aedigital> ah tem o samba no meio
<Elfon> aedigital: mas no roteador o nome do pc tb não muda
<Elfon> aedigital: pensei que quando mudasse pelo menos no roteador iria mudar o nome do pc...sei que não mudou pois verifiquei na lista de ips conectados
<aedigital> no caso do samba
<aedigital> senao me engano o nome do pc  eh definido no smb.conf
<aedigital> no parametro: netbios name
<Elfon> aedigital: mas o nome que aparece no roteador? achei q era em /etc/hostname
<aedigital> no roteador deve de aparecer o nome
<aedigital> que o sistema de dhcp obtem
<aedigital> tipo, a maquina se conecta na rede e "pega" o ip no roteador
<aedigital> isto via dhcp provavelmente
<aedigital> agora como o cliente dhcp no cliente informa o nome
<aedigital> no pc no caso
<aedigital> eh que teria que se  averiguar
<aedigital> mas sua prioridade eh o samba neh?
<Clickername> oi
<aedigital> ae
<Clickername> alguem sabe um programa alternativo pro dimscreen pra Linux?
<Elfon> aedigital: na realidade o que tô querendo é montar uma pasta remota (via fstab). queria colocar um parâmetro \\Nome_do_PC\Pasta_Compartilhada na linha do fstab uma vez que o endereço do ip é feito via dhcp. Eu não queria mexer com IP fixo via macaddress
<Elfon> aedigital: se eu conseguir colocar o nome certo ajudaria, pois tá meio "bagunçado"
<Elfon> aí mesmo que mudasse o ip ele montaria pelo nome
<aedigital> entendi
<aedigital> bem complicado sem ip fixo
<Elfon> aedigital: ok....se for muito complicado vai ter q ser ip fixo então :(
<aedigital> :\
<Elfon> aedigital: pq o soda é que no "mapear" pelo dolphin não aparece...só digitando o ip
<aedigital> talvez nao seja tao complicado assim
<Elfon> se ele pegasse eu poderia utilizar um utilitário gráfico e era barbada :)
<aedigital> mas eh algo que nunca fiz com dhcp
<Elfon> aedigital: não sei se vc já usou...mas o mandriva tem um utilitário, o diskdrake --smb que permite montar pastas compartilhadas via samba, semelhante ao que o dolphin faz, mas é possível adicionar ao fstab :)
<aedigital> nunca  usei
<aedigital> lembro  do diskdrake
<aedigital> na epoca que era  usado apenas na distribuicao mandrake
<aedigital> que acabou se  juntando ao conectiva
<aedigital> na epoca nao tinha esta funcionabilidade que voce mencionou
<Clickername> estou precisando de um programa que escurece a tela muito mais do que o permitido do sistema, tipo o dimscreen pra windoze
<Clickername> eu diminui o brilho para o minimo permitido mas não é o suficiente pra mim
<Elfon> aedigital: você pode chamar pelo Centro de Configurações ou pelo terminal como "diskdrake --smb"
<aedigital> k
<Elfon> aedigital: o Mandriva foi descontinuado, hoje temos o OpenMandriva desenvolvido pela comunidade, O Mageia (este segundo também pela comunidade e mais maduro e estável) e o ROSA que, na minha opinião, possui o verdadeiro DNA Mandriva, o qual eu utilizo
<Elfon> Clickername: penso que vc teria que verificar se o controle de brilho está fazendo todo o ciclo
<Clickername> Elfo: vish nem sei como verifica isso, eu uso notebook
<aedigital> fixe
<aedigital> s/fixe/vixe
<aedigital> que treta esta  do mandriva
<Elfon> aedigital: pelo que acompanhei foi basicamente o seguinte....
<Elfon> a empresa Mandriva não estava muito bem....teve um aporte de capital por investidores russos da ROSA Labs (que fazem um excelente trabalho, diga-se de passagem)...
<aedigital> legal
<Elfon> a partir de então as versões do Mandriva deveriam ser baseadas no ROSA. Nesse meio tempo a distro Mandriva estava meio atribulada e muitos membros da comunidade fundaram a Mageia que é uma excelente distro...
<Elfon> os remanescentes da Mandriva fundaram a fundação OpenMandriva, na qual existe a distro atual...
<Clickername> vou pergunta no chat gringo valeu
<aedigital> eu fico espantado hoje em dia eh como tem distribuicoes linux
<Elfon> então temos o Mageia que é desenvolvido pela comunidade, O OpenMandriva também mantido por uma comunidade, mas este fortemente baseado no ROSA
<aedigital> ja havia bastante antigamente, mas cresceu muito o numero
<Elfon> e o ROSA, excelente distro mantida pelos russos mas com o DNA Mandriva
<Elfon> aedigital: tb fico espantado com o número
<aedigital> por um lado eh bom e por outro eh ruim
<Elfon> aedigital: penso que já temos distros suficientes, o interessante seria trabalhar em funcionalidades, como aplicativos, etc...mas a liberdade permite tudo isso :)
<aedigital> bom que ha varias opcoes conforme  a necessidade/interesse das pessoas
<aedigital> ruim que desagrega a comunidade, os trabalhos, desenvolvimentos das distribuicoes
<aedigital> mas eh isto ae
<Elfon> aedigital: manter uma distro é muito trabahoso...penso que o esforço seria melhor empregado em aprimorar as funcionalidades....eu vejo o projeto PlayonLinux, excelente...ele visa a compatibilidade com aplicativos windows pelo wine...
<aedigital> yeap
<Elfon> aedigital: por exemplo...se vc instala um programa win pelo wine e depois o wine atualiza vc tem que pedir muito a Deus pro programa não parar de funcionar...no PlayonLinux ele instalar o wine na home e a versão compatível com o programa. Em caso de atualização do wine pelo sistema o programa instalado via PlayOnLinux manté a versão do wine, garantido a compatibilidade :)
<aedigital> eh o lance de desagregar  o pessoal, se  estivessem mais agregados em poucos projetos,  daria  provavelmente para haver um maior/melhor  desenvolvimento das  distribuicoes
<Elfon> então penso que seria legal trabalharmos nestas funcionalidades conforme o perfil escolhido
<Elfon> exatamente
<Elfon> as funcionalidades seriam de acordo com o perfil escolhido
<Elfon> e a distro cuida de implementá-las
<shallwe> olá, e uma pergunta, pq todo mundo não usa ubuntu? se gosta de kde, usa o kubuntu, se gosta de xfce usa o xubuntu, se gosta de gnome usa o ubuntu gnome :)
<Elfon> por exemplo....as melhores aplicações do linux estão em praticamente todas as distribuições
<shallwe> não entendo pq ficar usando outra distro se no fim são todas iguais kkk então vota em 1 distro só
<Elfon> shallwe: pq todo mundo não usa rpm como Mandriva/OpenSuse?
<shallwe> Elfon: pq ubuntu retem muito mais usuários, melhor já pegar uma distro com mais usuários
<Elfon> shallwe: se vc começar a usar outra distro vai verificar que por baixo do capô tem muitas coisas diferentes :)
<aedigital> a resposta  ae eh simples: as pessoas sao diferentes
<aedigital> pensam diferente
<aedigital> querem coisas diferentes
<shallwe> minha opinião seria de que se todo mundo tivesse junto em uma distro só, não necessariamente o ubuntu, aposto que o linux já estaria em outro patamar :)
<aedigital> shallwe, concordo e acho que o Elfon tb
<shallwe> agora o cara chega a ficar confuso na hora de escolher uma distro pra linux
<aedigital> mas eh o que falei acima
<Elfon> shallwe: como tava dizendo...deveríamos focar em funcionalidades...o Ubuntu é famoso em usuários domésticos, temos o OpenSuse muito usado em empresas, O Red Hat (CentoOS) em empresas de TI e por aí vai
<aedigital> as pessoas  sao diferentes, nem  todo mundo gosta/quer coca-cola
<shallwe> Elfon: claro, concordo, ubuntu pra servidor não né
<shallwe> aedigital: mas o que muda de uma distro pra outra? a forma como o kde ou o gnome se comporta?
<Ricardo__> acho q o linux podia crescer mais se focassem em 2 ou 3 distros.. e nao em 500 mil q nem tem por ai
<shallwe> agora uma coisa vcs tem que concordar, distro que envolve forks é de matar né kkk, fica segurando gnome 2 e kde 3 pra q, só pra atrasar o desenvolvimento de novas funcionalidades
<Ricardo__> uma copia remaster da outra
<aedigital> shallwe, nao eh o que muda apenas na distribuicao,
<aedigital> eh uma questao humana
<aedigital> o ser humano tem uma maneira de pensar, agir
<Elfon> shallwe: ao invés de mexer com defunto, seria melhor ajudar idéias como o lxqt
<aedigital> que leva inevitavelmente  a coisas como estas
<shallwe> Elfon: kkk é por isso que eu sou contra forks
<shallwe> aedigital: é o ser humano é muito estranho, fazer oq, o mundo tecnicamente é livre :)
<aedigital> hehehehe
<aedigital> :)
<shallwe> mas cada um cada um só falei o que penso, já usei outras distros, mas sempre volto pro ubuntu
<shallwe> é só instalar e com alguns comandos já instala os drivers e plugins e tudo mais. Fora que tem bastante coisas integradas
<Elfon> penso nas funcionalidades, tipow...se queremos uma suíte de escritório, vamos trabalhar em uma pra ser a melhor, se queremos uma aplicação para scanner, vamos ter uma excelente, etc
<Elfon> pq as pessoas lembram das aplicações e se ajudam conforme as aplicações
<shallwe> e claro, acima de tudo que conta, a maior comunidade linux é do ubuntu, qualquer problema acha fácil na internet
<shallwe> Elfon: aí vc fala dos aplicativos em sí
<shallwe> o libreoffice é maravilhoso uso ele
<shallwe> dificilmente algum office seja mais evoluído e constantemente sendo atualizado quando o libreoffice
<shallwe> quanto*
<Dead_Thinker> Apesar de n usar muito, tb curto muito ele, só uso ele no Win, mac e linux
<shallwe> sim, isso de que as pessoas dependem do office da microsoft já era, hoje em dia pode contar com suites ótimas
<shallwe> e que abrem arquivos do word ainda por cima
<Bilo> Boa tarde, não estou conseguindo instalar o MATLAB a partir do Software Center. Esse problema é comum ?
<Bilo> O programa para de funcionar
<aedigital> :)
<barna> salve galeritx
<barna> Bilo, qual versão do ubuntu?
<Bilo> 14.03
<shallwe> Bilo: boa tarde
<shallwe> o que seria matlab?
<Bilo> MATLAB (matrix laboratory) is a multi-paradigm numerical computing environment and fourth-generation programming language.
<shallwe> Bilo:  isso não é pago?
<shallwe> pelo que vi vc tem que ter o cd ou a iso com serial etc, ai vc roda a instalação via terminal
<Bilo> There are a free version
<shallwe> Bilo: deixa eu ver se consigo aqui
<shallwe> a sim apareceu na central de programas do ubuntu isso?
<Bilo> Y
<shallwe> e vc já leu ali o que ele faz?
<shallwe> "this package does not provide MATLAB", claro não sei se é o mesmo que vc tem aí
<Bilo> Sh*t
<shallwe> mas enfim, como nunca usei só estava pesquisando, acho que vc realmente precisa da iso pra isso e esse software não aprece ter uma versão livre, só uma trial
<shallwe> o que me parece!!! pois não conheço bem
<shallwe> mas se está dando erro na sua instalação, nos diga qual seria talvez alguem possa ajudar
<Bilo> Maldição! Pelo visto vou ter que ficar com Python por enquanto. :(
<Bilo> De qualquer maneira, obrigado e me perdoe.
<Elfon> shallwe: saí pra almoçar :)
<Elfon> shallwe: os aplicativos mesmo....pq as pessoas comuns tb gostam de saber qual aplicativo pra determinada função
<Elfon> bom...é uma visão por parte de um usuário comum....quero fazer algo...não preciso saber o que rola por baixo do capô....hehehhe
<Elfon> agora para os profissionais em TI, creio que o caminho seja parecido, com aplicações para estes fins
<Elfon> Pessoal, o que significa a linha "map to guest" no smb.conf?
<hertz> Elfon: "map to guest" vai mapear um acesso inválido para a requisição especificada no "guest account"
<Elfon> hertz: vlw
<Elfon> hertz: tem alguma opção em especial para que o micro fique visível, tipow...eu visualize quando "mapear" a rede?
<hertz> se for "mapt to guest = bad user", quando um usuário inválido for usado ele mapeia pra conta guest. Se for "mapt to guest = bad password" ele só mapeia pra guest quando a senha for inválida mas o usuário for válido.
<Elfon> só acesso se digitar o ip
<hertz> s/mapt/map/g
<hertz> Elfon: difícil responder assim, sem nem saber qual o seu setup atual.
<balrogg_cs> Elfon seu virtualbox está instalado em windows ou linux?
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: linux
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: mudando de assunto ...vc entente o /etc/fuse.conf ?
<balrogg_cs> se não me engano vc tera que criar um usuario, vbox se nao me engano
<balrogg_cs> fuse.conf vou dar uma pesquisada, mas se bem me lembro mexi com isso esses dias
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: sobre o samba....a pasta pede senha...qual usuário...o cadastrado no samba?
<balrogg_cs> vc usa qual distribuição linux?
<balrogg_cs> ubuntu mesmo ou alguma outra?
<balrogg_cs> a parte de criar a pasta compartilhada no virtualbox achei essa dica que lhe pode ser util https://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Compartilhamento-de-pastas-no-VirtualBox
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: ROSA, variante do Mandriva
<Elfon> mas samba é a mesma coisa
<balrogg_cs> o samba esta sendo configurado na maquina virtual ou na sua maquina?
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: na maquina virtual, mas agora o q ta pegando é essa budega do fuse.conf
<balrogg_cs> qual a mensagem de erro que está dando?
<Elfon> descomentei a linha "user_allow_other" pra acessar a pasta via samba mas não consigo visualizar os arquivos....o estranho é que funcionou ontem
<balrogg_cs> nossa vou pesquisar mais aqui
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: estou tentando isso: http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=662969  veja o tópico:  SPECIAL NOTE ABOUT SHARING VIA SAMBA
<Elfon> muito massa
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: viu?
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: estou me sentindo no windows....do nada funcionou...aiaiaiai
<balrogg_cs> kkkkkk caracas excelente o forum, sério, funcionou, bem windows mesmo
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: gostei da dica em compartilhar via samba e montar em pasta com arquivos...hehehe
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> que interessante, tem horas que o ubuntu pede senha pra atualizar e horas não, acho que quando é update importante tipo kernel ele pede, se não não o.O
<Elfon> SEXTA-FEIRA SUA LINDA, QUE BOM QUE VC CHEGOU !!!! :D
<aedigital> hehehe
<asfelix> shallwe, update gráfico ou pelo terminal?
<shallwe> asfelix: grafico
<asfelix> shallwe, se fosse pelo terminal eu diria que é porque ele armazena a senha durante um curto período de tempo
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de suporte
<aedigital> eu preciso de dinheiro
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de suporte aedigital :S
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<aedigital> buenas
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, boa tarde amigo
<vera> boa tarde
<mirqui> oi, tudo bem :) ?
<SeuTio> boa tarde
<vera> tudo
<vera> por favor , preciso de ajuda em instalar uma multifuncional da hp,  podem me ajudar ?
<Elfon> vera: qual marca/modelo?
<vera> hp mfp 1132
<Elfon> vera: usb ou wi fi?
<vera> usb
<Elfon> vera: geralmente não tem segredo...ao plugar no pc ele pede a senha do administrador e instala o hplip
<Elfon> vc usa ubuntu?
<vera> xubuntu
<vera> 14.04
<Elfon> vera: verifica na central de programas e instala o hplip se não estiver instalado
<vera> certinho, agradeço sua atenção
<Elfon> vera: caso não tenha lido...tem uma boa explicação em http://h30487.www3.hp.com/t5/Dicas-dos-Experts/Instalando-impressoras-HP-em-ambiente-Linux-via-CUPS-e-HP/m-p/383531
<Elfon> mas depois de instalar o hplip costuma ser tranquilo
<vera> te agradeço muito
<Elfon> vera: se não resolver vc pode ir no próprio site da HP. em suporte procura o modelo e baixe o drive para ubuntu.
<vera> ok, obrigado :D
<vera> deu certo
<pierri_magazine> qual a ultima versao lts? 12.04?
<shallwe> ola 14.04.3
<shallwe> pierri_magazine: e o próximo lançamento tb é uma nova LTS 16.04
<pierri_magazine> shallwe, obrigado! estou rodando o ubuntu mate 15.10 em ambiente empresarial e esta travando bastante!
<shallwe> pierri_magazine: Na realidade eu sempre recomendo em empresas ou trabalhos rodar apenas versões LTS
<pierri_magazine> na verdade..... eu estava rodando sim uma versao LTS do XUBUNTU, ai tivemos que trocar o computador..... ai acabei instalando o ubuntu mate 15.10 pq li que estava leve e estavel....!
<shallwe> pierri_magazine: sim ele já saiu a alguns meses, agora só resta ver o travamento de repente é algum hardware
<shallwe> eu rodo ele aqui e está tudo certo
<pierri_magazine> percebo que trava sempre quando carrego o google chrome....
<shallwe> e qual a maquina?
<shallwe> configuração?
<merlim> barna: boa noite o que houve com o ##.-.##
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-23
<geekbauru> olá pessoal -- só pra saber -- esta vc está vendo esta msg [s/n] ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<cryptonita> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<merlim> barna: to la viu mano
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-24
<merlim> astroo-: ##.-.##2
<astroo-> nao percebi
<merlim> astroo-: /j ##.-.##2
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<ok> a
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<arimura> boa noite... alguém conseguiu dar update do 15.04 para o 15.10?
<astroo-> bem-vindo e da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta
<arimura> obrigado
<KurtKraut> arimura, Eu diria que milhares ou até milhões de pessoas.
<arimura> KurtKraut: então é impossível dar o upgrade?
<astroo-> diz que erro da
<arimura> KurtKraut: há 4 versões preciso intalar do zero
<arimura> instalar
<arimura> to rolando o apt-get dist-upgrade de novo
<KurtKraut> arimura, Você perguntou se alguém conseguiu dar update do 15.04 para o 15.10. E eu disse que sim, que milhares ou milhões de pessoas conseguiram.
<KurtKraut> arimura, Eu fiz isso em mais de 10 máquinas
<arimura> KurtKraut: to tentando via terminal como root, pois o upgrade grafico reclamava dos locais alternativos
<arimura> desabilei antes de começar via terminal
<arimura> KurtKraut: tá rodando liso via terminal depois que tirei os repositórios alternativos
<arimura> vamos ver se termina
<KurtKraut> arimura, O que é 'reclamar dos locais alternativos'?
<arimura> KurtKraut: quando tentava fazer o upgrade da versão... o gerenciador gráfico de updates listava todos os reporitórios alternativos como erros na atualização da distro
<KurtKraut> arimura, Erros na atualização ou sugerindo desativar durante o processo?
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<PauloHNeves> meu lubuntu está sem som
<arimura> KurtKraut: Erro... e mesmo pelo terminal dava erro.. vi na net uma orientação em desativar os repositórios alternativos. Pelo gerenciador gráfico continou a dar erro depois de baixar os pacotes, mas pelo terminal está baixando e intalando
<PauloHNeves> uso a versão 15.10
<arimura> KurtKraut: Parece que pelo terminal vai passar... já que baixa e instala os pacotes no ato. Já o gerenciador, primeiro baixa e depois instala. Pode ser que no final algum pacote de erro na instalação
<arimura> KurtKraut: e algo fique pra traz, mas a atualização finalize
<arimura> PauloHNeves: O icone do drive de son carregado aparece do lado direreito, proximo ao relógio?
<astroo-> PauloHNeves  ola
<PauloHNeves> não aparece
<PauloHNeves> veja isso,tentei o que o platão disse mas não tem http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php/topic,119248.0.html
<arimura> PauloHNeves: Vc acabou de instalar a distro? Já tentou reiniciou depois da instalação?
<PauloHNeves> ja reiniciei e apliquei todas as atualização
<arimura> PauloHNeves: eu sofria muito com placas de modem na época que não aceitava os chips set da motorola.. +/_ 1996
<arimura> PauloHNeves: talvez seja seu caso: saber qual palaca de som é a sua e procurar os pacotes do driver e instalar um a um
<PauloHNeves> mas o 14.04 reconhece normal
<PauloHNeves> tem algum lugar pra eu postar um print pra vc ver
<arimura> PauloHNeves: na época tinha que baixar 12 pacotes rpms pra fazer funcionar no redhat.. hoje tem gedeb das distros filhas do debian
<PauloHNeves> aqui ta carregando os drivers de som
<PauloHNeves> mas não tem som
<PauloHNeves> rsrsrsrsrsrs
<arimura> PauloHNeves: já olhou na configuração de som do sistema? se está selecionado outro output? toda vez que uso HDMI não volta sozinho... lá tem teste por wave
<PauloHNeves> aqui estão uns comandos que o jagent pediu talvez assim possam me ajudar http://paste.ubuntu.com/14656419/
<arimura> KurtKraut: tá dando Setting Up .... acho que vai
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<diegonix> oi gente
<diegonix> estou usando o 16.04 em um vostro 5470, mas é todo dia uma surpresa com os funcionamento
<diegonix> foi uma luta até desativar o secure boot
<diegonix> arapuca
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<roottavares3003> ado e rec
<roottavares3003> ado e rec
<feioso> alguem?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<feioso> alguém conseguiu rodar vmplayer no ubuntu 16.10 amd64?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-19
<RafaHell> feioso, eu uso ele tranquilamente
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<alpine-newbie> oi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-20
<rnetocombr> 16.04.2 vai ser liberado hoje ainda ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<daniel_>  /server irc.rizon.net
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-21
<aprendiz22> Como faço pra instalar a versão 16.04.1 em português ou mudar a instalaçao de ingles pra portugues^?
<nafarius> ...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hggdh> cd ..
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-01-15
<nogh_n95> Ping
<hggdh> pong
#ubuntu-br 2018-01-16
<owlcarrier> Ae galeris
<owlcarrier> Socorro
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe a duvida sempre e da 1 grande tempo pela possivel resposta
<owlcarrier> Estou usando o Linux Mint, eu sei que estou no canal do ubuntu, estava jogando dota e de 2 em 2 minutos dava uma lagada, li em um forum que a culpa era do NETWORK-MANAGER e instalei o wicd e desinstalei o NM. Ai meu usuario não entrava mais
<owlcarrier> Eu já desinstalei o wicd e reinstalei o NM. Reinstalei o Cinnamon. Criei um usuario novo e esta funcionando, mas o antigo usuario não rola
<owlcarrier> astroo-: estava digitando a biblia XD
<astroo-> le o privado
<andersonid> boa tarde pessoal!
<andersonid> alguém sabe me dizer se 4GB de RAM num i3 de 2.4ghz. O ubuntu deveria se arrastar tanto como o meu está?
<andersonid> recem instalado, poucos apps, mas abrir um firefox é um parto... abrir o thunderbird então lascou... aí dou um HTOP e bingo... 3.7GB em uso, dos 4GB... aí quebra as pernas
#ubuntu-br 2018-01-17
<virtualbox-br> olá para todos!
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2018-01-18
<Valeyard> opa eae
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2018-01-19
<merlim> exit
<merlim> sudo zypper in iputils
<merlim> angel@24
<merlim> o.O
<merlim> hauhuahuhauha
<merlim> exit
<merlim> t
<merlim> sw
<merlim> s
<merlim> ipptool
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-13
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-14
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-15
<hggdh> no Brasil não sei o que existe para certificação em Linux...
<mirqui> boa noite :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-16
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde 2 :)
<hggdh> boa tarde I
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-17
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-18
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-19
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
